# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С-Рарус >  1С-Рарус

## taurus57

*ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ КОНФИГУРАЦИЙ ОТ РАРУС
(включая текущие версии)**
РАРУС: Розница 8 (ВЕСЬ КОМПЛЕКТ)
РАРУС: Общепит 1.6
РАРУС: Общепит 2.0 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: Общепит: Рецептуры + справочник ХЭХ продуктов
РАРУС: Общепит 3.0 + ЭМУЛЯТОР
РАРУС: Общепит 3.0 КОРП
РАРУС: Общепит. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА
РАРУС: Ресторан
РАРУС: Экспресс-доставка
РАРУС: Управление рестораном
РАРУС: Управление рестораном - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: Управление отелем
РАРУС: Такси и аренда автомобилей
РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом КОРП 2.0
РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ 1.0
РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ 2.0 + ЭМУЛЯТОР
РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ
РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием
РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси
Модуль Управление автотранспортом для ERP Управление предприятием"
РАРУС: Автосервис + ЭМУЛЯТОР
РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром
РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), ред. 1.1
РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), ред. 2.0
РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), ред. 2.0 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), ред. 3.0 + ЭМУЛЯТОР
РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для ERP и КА
РАРУС: CRM 2.0
РАРУС: CRM 2.0 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: CRM 3.0 + ЭМУЛЯТОР
РАРУС: CRM 2.0 БАЗОВАЯ
РАРУС: CRM 2.0 СТАНДАРТ
РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ
РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ, ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: CRM КОРП
РАРУС: Управление торговлей + CRM
РАРУС: Управление производственным предприятием + CRM
РАРУС: Комплексная автоматизация + CRM
РАРУС: ERP Управление предприятием + CRM
РАРУС: Управление (нашей) небольшой фирмой + CRM
РАРУС: Комбинат питания
РАРУС: Микрофинансовая организация
РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия СТАНДАРТ
РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ
РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия КОРП
РАРУС: CRM+ITIL
РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 4
РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 4 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 5
РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 5 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 6 КОРП
РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами, ред. 2.1
РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами, ред. 3.0
РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи
РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование
РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП
РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией + ЭМУЛЯТОР
РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией + ЭМУЛЯТОР
РАРУС: Управление нашей строительной фирмой + ЭМУЛЯТОР
РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой
РАРУС: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики
РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)
РАРУС: Птицеводство. Модуль для ERP
РАРУС: Паевые инвестиционные фонды
РАРУС: Депозитарий
РАРУС: Управление аптекой
РАРУС: Комильфо: Салон красоты
РАРУС: Торговый комплекс
РАРУС: Бэк-офис
РАРУС: Управление медицинской организацией
РАРУС: Заказчик-застройщик
РАРУС: Некредитная финансовая организация
РАРУС: Управление учебным центром

РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО) + ЭМУЛЯТОР
РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард
РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС/ВДГБ: Председатель ТС
РАРУС/ВДГБ: Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений
РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство
*

----------

1Nataha (28.03.2015), 51svk (24.02.2016), 9002590 (10.03.2016), =AV= (20.03.2019), a.perminov (17.10.2014), a2w (18.10.2015), abit (12.10.2014), Akaruz (14.12.2020), akyal90@gmail. (18.03.2020), AlexeyVM38 (13.03.2019), Alexir (07.11.2014), Alex_Atuan (11.12.2019), anariella (23.10.2019), andgrig2008 (18.05.2016), Andre1cprog (07.10.2015), Andron_70 (29.05.2015), anna3003 (17.03.2017), any__uta (16.09.2019), ArTzV (10.11.2016), astraschnikov (06.08.2015), Auez (24.05.2019), Autostop (13.10.2020), avgur45 (18.07.2016), aziko_84 (28.09.2021), Bartlebi (20.01.2015), bmv725 (12.11.2022), boris50 (28.03.2017), botano (08.03.2019), Brakuda (25.01.2022), Bylka (20.02.2018), bzmax (08.11.2014), Casp777 (18.11.2014), Crazygnome (25.06.2019), dastantdk (07.02.2016), demian80 (07.02.2019), demuch45 (20.01.2017), denisturinsk89 (12.09.2019), DidAnton (28.10.2015), dima76 (05.08.2020), dimalip007 (31.01.2020), DmitrVo (08.02.2016), Doriya (07.10.2017), Drunkvaz (25.05.2017), ED555 (04.07.2019), Elecs (19.05.2022), Elmatyus78 (08.07.2020), eTix (20.02.2019), Evgeny91 (30.11.2022), fhn (29.09.2016), fisher91 (08.04.2019), flex81 (02.02.2015), Fyala (18.06.2015), gad82 (10.07.2018), galant88 (05.12.2014), GansWhite (03.03.2015), Gen@ha (05.06.2015), givvi (20.02.2020), GlSasha (06.02.2015), Gold_Warez (30.08.2020), Gomelev (02.01.2019), GopnikFresh (10.10.2014), GRDS (13.06.2018), greenbear (29.02.2020), gsr11 (05.03.2019), h0201 (13.04.2016), hardstep (24.06.2016), Helga75 (23.12.2016), hohhol27 (15.04.2015), idglvv (20.09.2021), igorfink (02.08.2017), ilizium (23.11.2014), imsk (15.10.2019), Intervent (29.12.2020), In_Flight (05.04.2015), italyance (08.10.2018), Ivashka_RUS (22.03.2016), JeJe (14.04.2020), jk107 (19.10.2015), K1RZA69 (06.02.2019), kars (16.05.2017), Kavkaz (20.01.2017), koreeckz (31.01.2018), kostennik (14.12.2014), Kriogad (20.08.2019), lekhaplaton (26.05.2015), lera11 (08.12.2015), lihnitis (15.10.2015), lmrg52 (26.07.2016), mafnsk (18.07.2017), Magat (29.04.2015), maintain3r (13.11.2018), maljuk08 (06.01.2017), marik142 (27.02.2020), marka (25.11.2019), masha_pc (01.06.2017), maxello (09.04.2017), MaxiGun72 (22.10.2014), Melaa (16.10.2015), Mesher (28.11.2018), meshers (19.09.2018), mich03 (25.05.2019), micro2M (18.10.2016), m_slayer (28.12.2018), Neosy (22.10.2019), Newmarsel (28.03.2017), NightStars (28.03.2019), NIKOLS2004 (28.01.2018), nikser (21.01.2020), nomorebugs (18.04.2018), novalex74 (27.12.2015), obyvatel (22.02.2019), Oksana2009 (22.12.2016), Olga2011 (12.11.2021), parcker (28.08.2016), Percel (17.10.2014), Petrovich137 (08.04.2021), pro9793 (11.10.2016), Quint (20.08.2015), ramd (06.03.2018), rinam (03.10.2014), Rio2000 (05.10.2014), Rooney (16.03.2017), root7 (11.08.2016), RTS3838 (22.04.2016), rUffi (29.04.2014), sambuevs (04.02.2017), Sem007 (20.04.2016), Serg-007 (12.03.2019), sergsqr (25.01.2017), shamanbys (01.04.2021), Sichor (30.03.2021), silver_rus (12.11.2021), silyutinev (18.07.2018), SinnerTaho (15.04.2015), smakki (14.05.2016), snekens (23.08.2019), snn007 (18.12.2022), Solitary (23.10.2019), srgs (21.11.2016), Starker (12.10.2018), Sterva82 (20.02.2016), Stuwee (24.07.2017), svetka48rus (25.07.2018), Svetlana_K (15.02.2017), swatchel (26.10.2021), taisaev21 (29.06.2016), taja77 (07.08.2019), taus (23.07.2020), tcag (21.01.2019), tekhnik (22.01.2021), Tezka1967 (03.02.2019), theredor (03.07.2015), tomol22 (19.11.2016), trunk777 (04.05.2021), Unomas (27.08.2018), vaddiik (18.01.2017), VADEUS (21.11.2015), vagreen (20.03.2015), valeks3 (18.03.2021), varnik (06.04.2020), Vasiliy.Rock (13.05.2021), vasilyu87 (09.09.2019), vatid (14.03.2018), vetaldndz (21.09.2020), Victor_sergeev (11.10.2016), Vik_2019 (27.12.2018), Vlad2012 (01.03.2017), Vlada345 (20.03.2015), vladoskin (14.05.2019), White0croW (25.03.2018), wsdeSXCD (09.09.2014), xvvx (05.06.2016), yuliya-83 (25.02.2017), Yur-ok (25.12.2014), Yuri999 (11.02.2021), Yurigg777 (16.10.2015), Yusuoff (24.01.2019), zilwert (04.04.2016), ZloiW (03.02.2021), zun-zun (30.07.2021), _AAV (14.10.2015), алексей8910192 (17.07.2015), Волкогон (06.08.2021), ИгорьСталкер (03.07.2017), лге (17.05.2022), Макарей (26.09.2019), Малафеевский (19.12.2019), Мышаня (09.05.2017), Оля-ля1 (31.12.2020), ПанАА (21.07.2021), Саша239150 (20.09.2019), Сергей 7110 (29.03.2017), ТЭКС-5 (22.12.2021), тэсса (07.02.2015), Эрулан (01.06.2015)

----------


## stereos

помогите пожалуйста нужна конфигурация Рарус-Магазин парфюмерии и косметики была на сайте гдето ссылка но ее удалили скиньте если не трудно
Спасибо

----------


## fomin66

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста, нужна конфигурация Рарус-Автозапчасти+Автошины 3 с лекарством. А если есть сетевая совсем хорошо.

----------


## fusss5

Помогите найти эмулятор для 1С Рарус Общепит 8

_Добавлено через 22 часа 15 минут 1 секунду_
Ищу рабочую версию 1С Рарус Общепит 8 для украины . возможно вознаграждение предложения russuper5@mail.ru

----------


## fomin66

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста, нужна конфигурация Рарус-Автозапчасти+Автошины 3 с лекарством. А если есть сетевая совсем хорошо.


 прогу нашел :), теперь нужен эмулятор.

----------


## Славон

Кто знает где найти 1С Рарус Аптека ред.2.5И?

----------


## azamat5

Помогите. Нужен ломанный РАРУС магазин 2

----------


## _Alex

Help. Ищу Рарус "Автотранспортное предприятие". Помогайте кто может.

----------


## Kamol

Народ помогите взломать ключ защиты 1С Рарус магзин ред 2. Очень надо. спабо

----------


## pichugina

Добрый день! Дайте пожалуйста руководство пользователя (инструкцию, обучающий диск) к программе 1С-Рарус: Общепит 6 (в качестве благодарности могу предоложить 1С-Рарус: Электронный сборник рецептур ред.1)

Заранее благодарна

----------


## igor_gk

Ищу: Рарус: "Управление автотранспортным предприятием для Украины".
Помогите, кто чем может...

----------


## klop1

> Help. Ищу Рарус "Автотранспортное предприятие". Помогайте кто может.


у меня есть "Управление Автотранспортным предприятием редакия 3.8.9." но без ключа, и есть редакция 3.1 взломанная нужна?

----------


## igor_gk

> у меня есть "Управление Автотранспортным предприятием редакия 3.8.9." но без ключа, и есть редакция 3.1 взломанная нужна?


Очень! (оч. желательно для Украины).  Заберу обе. Откуда? :)

----------


## klop1

> Очень! (оч. желательно для Украины).  Заберу обе. Откуда? :)


для украины нет к сожалению.
 а забрать незнаю как она у меня на компе подскажешь скину

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 54 секунды_
стучите в асю 419796501

----------


## igor_gk

> у меня есть "Управление Автотранспортным предприятием редакия 3.8.9." но без ключа, и есть редакция 3.1 взломанная нужна?


Нужно все! :)

ICQ 56628285
e-mail igor_gk@ukr.net

----------


## klop1

стучите все будем работать"!

----------


## Freed

Нужна Бухгалтерия 460 - август 2004

----------


## klop1

У меня появилась управление автотранспортом редакция 2 работает без ключа

----------


## tyzec

> прогу нашел :), теперь нужен эмулятор.


нашел лекарство? если да кинь плиз

----------


## BABINKA

Люди! Помогите найти общепит под 8. Ну очень нужен! Заранее спасибочки!!!

----------


## РоманШир

Мне нужен 1С Рарус Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи. Где скачать конфу? Спасибо! :yes:

----------


## YOURIN

Сможет, кто-нить помочь отвязать Альфа-Авто Автосервис+Автозапчасти v. 4.0 от ключа. Или помочь уже отвязанной? Достаточно и без поддержки оборудования, в демонстрационных целях.
yourin@mail.ru 
Спасибо.

----------


## noutek

Эмуляторы 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, Проф, 1С-Рарус: Общепит, украинская версия, ред.8, Проф,
1C-Рарус:Общепит 6.0.  
cпрашивайте: noutek@post.com

----------


## Токарь

Рарус: Автотранспорт 5 проф. Ищу вместе с "ключом".

----------


## nextua

> У меня появилась управление автотранспортом редакция 2 работает без ключа


А ссылочку можна. Зарание спасибо

----------


## AlexW

не затруднит, выложите ссылку на 1С-Рарус: Электронный сборник рецептур

----------


## roma03v1

всем кому нужен Рарус Общепит ред. 8
долго искал и нашел ))))
качайте, вылеченная, и чутка исправленная, спасибо неизвестному автору... не моя
http://depositfiles.com/files/f61ql9rks

----------

imperial7777 (06.12.2012), sharninvl (27.11.2011), syricen (31.08.2012)

----------


## Снег

Товарищи бухгалтера, помогите, спасите, нужно руководство пользователя 1С РАРУС ОБЩЕПИТ!!!!!Спасибо дякую!!!!

----------


## yurii123

1С-Рарус: Электронный сборник рецептур, очень надо

----------


## io12

*roma03v1*, А что делать с файлом внутри Общепит 8  с расширением cf И?

----------


## roma03v1

есть в виде рецептур в справочнике то есть уже внутри базы создана номенклатура (блюда много, очень много и к ним уже вбиты калькуляции)

----------


## io12

я про общепит рарус 8, внутри архива файл - Foods(KatranFuck).cf куда его воткнуть?

----------


## BABINKA

Люди!!!! У кого есть последний Общепит 8 Раруса (хотя бы с 16 бухии) киньте ,пожалуйста ссылочку!!!! Заранее спасибо!!!!!

----------


## io12

*roma03v1*, ищи Foods_KatranFuck_

----------


## yurii123

> я про общепит рарус 8, внутри архива файл - Foods(KatranFuck).cf куда его воткнуть?


 Создавай пустую базу и в конфигураторе "сравнить, объединить с конфигурацией из файла"

----------


## amigo2909

Привет всем! Кто может сказать какая последняя версия у Общепита? У меня Общепит ред.8 Проф (1.5.9.6) Katran. Есть новее?
P.S. Кому надо сборник рецептур - обращайтесь...

----------


## Hacker

Есть у кого-нибудь 1С:Рарус полиграфия для 1cv8 выложите пожалуйста

----------


## Ignats

Друзья! У кого есть установочный пакет для конфигурации: 1C Рарус Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 8 (не обновление, а именно файлы установки). Спасибо

----------


## Vlx500

> P.S. Кому надо сборник рецептур - обращайтесь...


Мне надо, как взять

----------


## dimkt

Люди помогите, очень нужн кряк для конфигурации Рарус: Ресторан+Бар+Кафе ред 2.5, ключь украли вся работа встала.....:eek:

----------


## Legato

Добрый вечер всем. Очень нужна конфа 1с автохозяйство для 8 платформы. У кого есть-поделитесь, пл.:gamer:

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> Привет всем! Кто может сказать какая последняя версия у Общепита? У меня Общепит ред.8 Проф (1.5.9.6) Katran. Есть новее?
> P.S. Кому надо сборник рецептур - обращайтесь...


Последняя 1.6.17.4

----------


## western30

*klop1*, Мне надо, поможешьИИ

----------


## gellagel

Ребятки, м.б. есть у кого ссылка на Руководство пользователя для Общепит ред.6

----------


## Umos

Мне нужно "Сборник рецептур" обещали поделиться :) Umos@mail.ru

----------


## maximussss

> Друзья! У кого есть установочный пакет для конфигурации: 1C Рарус Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 8 (не обновление, а именно файлы установки). Спасибо


мне тоже нужна:)

----------


## Arva

> мне тоже нужна:)


у меня есть, а вот кряка нет.

1. надо ли без кряка?
2. нет ли у кого кряка? :-)

----------

Ukei (26.02.2019)

----------


## Andrey612

Народ помогите очень надл Электронный сборник рецептур 
Заранее всем благодарен

_Добавлено через 43 секунды_
*c1535233@tyldd*,  Поделись

----------


## Knalp

Народ, есть у кого 1С Рарус "Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси" (желательно не требующая ключа) или эмулятор ключа?

----------


## maximussss

> у меня есть, а вот кряка нет.
> 
> 1. надо ли без кряка?
> 2. нет ли у кого кряка? :-)


да, нужна...

_Добавлено через 5 минут 45 секунд_
Также нужна СРМ проф для Украины, но не сама конфа, а та, которую спаривают с УТ или УПП... Насколько мне известно, они существенно отличаются... Если кто-то заказывал у Раруса, скиньте пожалуйста... Появилось желание спарить последние УТ и СРМ :cool:

----------


## андреййййф

помогите пожалуйста нужна конфигурация Рарус-Магазин парфюмерии и косметики была на сайте гдето ссылка но ее удалили скиньте если не трудно

----------


## Maxximus2008

Кто-нибудь может поделиться, хоть ограниченной версией, 1С:Транспортная логистика и экспедирование 8 (рарус)? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vap11

Народ помогите!!!!!!!!!!! очень надо Электронный сборник рецептур. Скиньте ссылочку на мыло vap11@ya.ru
Заранее всем благодарен

_Добавлено через 41 час 55 минут 22 секунды_



> Привет всем! Кто может сказать какая последняя версия у Общепита? У меня Общепит ред.8 Проф (1.5.9.6) Katran. Есть новее?
> P.S. Кому надо сборник рецептур - обращайтесь...


мне  надо кинь на мыло или ссылку кинь vap11@ya.ru

----------


## BABINKA

У кого есть последний Общепит проф 8 (1.6.17.4) выложите, пожайлуста!!!!!!!!!!!! Очень надо!!!!! Спасибочки!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## gni29

кому надо на мыло или асю

----------


## kovana

Тоже очень надо Электронный сборник рецептур. Скиньте ссылочку на мыло kovana2006@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## artyomshg

> Также нужна СРМ проф для Украины, но не сама конфа, а та, которую спаривают с УТ или УПП... Насколько мне известно, они существенно отличаются... Если кто-то заказывал у Раруса, скиньте пожалуйста... Появилось желание спарить последние УТ и СРМ


Мне тож позарез нужна CRMка, которую спаивают с УПП. У меня даже есть знакомые, которые ее могут крякнуть, выложите плиз, если есть у кого-нибудь!

----------


## mfp

> кому надо на мыло или асю


Буду очень признателен mfp@bk.ru

----------


## 4ish

Народ, есть у кого "1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазин"? 
Поделитесь, плиз...

----------


## wit2007

> кому надо на мыло или асю


а мне квартплату на wit@rambler.ru
еще бы управление автотранспортом не помешало бы

----------


## R.D.

Народ дайте плиз сылку откуда можно стянуть 1С-Рарус: Общепит. Или киньте на мыло dima.rakovych@gmail.com
:)

----------


## Milla

Ищу рарусовский Электронный сборник рецептур. Взываю к счастливым обладателям:
dosti-genija@yandex.ru
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, а?

----------


## vmil

*gni29*,Пожалуста квартплату если можно на vmilutin@mail.ru

----------


## rus451

Рарус: Автотранспорт 5 проф. Ищу вместе с "ключом". на 7.7 можно ссылку на 
rus451@rambler.ru

----------


## mass1971

Рарус: Автотранспорт 5 проф. Тже ищу вместе с "ключом". на 7.7 можно ссылку на
mass1971@mail.ru

----------


## adashko

> Рарус: Автотранспорт 5 проф. Тже ищу вместе с "ключом". на 7.7 можно ссылку на
> mass1971@mail.ru


и мне тоже

----------


## Farpost

Коллеги, если у кого то есть возможность слить КФ-шник или есть отуяенная от жадности конфа - поделитесь ссылкой на файлопомойке...

Или подскажите как снять защиту или может эмуль какой можно заюзать

----------


## 15peresvet

Народ у кого есть обновления 1С:Управление автотранспортом редакция 3.0 начиная с релиза 3.0.3.5 идо релиза 3.0.9 киньте ссылку пожалуйсто

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 33 секунды_
Киньте ссылку на мыло 15peresvet@rambler.ru или в аську 441-586-680

_Добавлено через 13 минут 10 секунд_
Я имею ввиду релизы 3.0.4, 3.0.5, 3.0.6, 3.0.7  а последние 3.0.8, 3.0.9 и 3.0.10 я уже качнул на них ссылки мне отправлять не надо

----------


## al.petrovich

Может ктокинет ссылку на Руководство пользователя для Общепит ред.6И? сборник рецептур...
al.petrovich@rambler.ru

----------


## None777

Народ поделитесь  ссылкой где можно скачать 1С 8:Управление автотранспортом

----------


## albert84

*igor_gk*, Поделитесь программкой... Заранее благодарен. Интересует Управление автотранспортом

556408172

----------


## Julja-fa

вот здесь:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...6507#post26507

----------


## DigoNkh

Народ подскажите пжлст какой последний релиз Ресторан + Бар + Кафе. Ред. 2.5,

----------


## AlexW

нужен сборник рецептур для рарус общепит, разместите ссылку, буду благодарен

----------


## A3IAT

Для турагентств что-нибудь есть? Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## alex_mobi

Есть ли у кого Ресторан + Бар + Кафе и электронный сборник рецептур? Пожалуйста скиньте на мыло alex_mobi@inbox.ru Спасибо

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

Граждане!!! А бывает конфа Служба Доставки? Очень надо! Хоть для 7, хоть 8?

----------


## reg12

Ищется CRM проф, может кто знает где взять?

_Добавлено через 1 час 57 минут 47 секунд_
Ищется 1с CRM проф, может есть у кого?

----------


## ltv005

У кого-нибудь есть Общепит для 8.0 или Сборник рецептур для 8.1? Или подскажите как установить Общепит для 8.1 и Сборник рецептур для 8.0 вместе - пишет, что не совместимые версии. Есть установленные 1С 8.0 и 8.1.

----------


## Vlx500

Сборник рецептур

http://depositfiles.com/files/peauiuxmo

----------

tangle (23.10.2013)

----------


## ltv005

*Vlx500*, 
А можно на другой файлообменник? С депозита загрузка очень маленькая.

----------


## Vlx500

> А можно на другой файлообменник? С депозита загрузка очень маленькая.


Можно меньшего размера.
http://depositfiles.com/files/xpjhxtv0h

----------

tangle (23.10.2013)

----------


## ltv005

Обработка для установки Сборника рецептур для 1С Рарус:Общепит 8.1  http://rapidshare.com/files/188580547/Zagr_opit_8.epf

----------

Vadegor (27.05.2012)

----------


## debuvbir

Помогите  Автосервис + Автозапчасти, редакция 4 для 1С:Предприятие 8.0
Хочу попробовать 8-ку в работе!!!

----------


## Igara79

Поможите люди добрые:)
Собственно очень нужен эмулятор ключа для Рарус общепит 8.1 ПРОФ.
(хачу жену обучиь дома, чеб ее повысили по служебной леснице)
Ну или какуюнить урезаную демоверсию.(наверное нет такой)
В ответ могу поделиться только последними обновлениями.

----------


## roma03v1

всем кому нужен Рарус Общепит ред. 8
долго искал и нашел ))))
качайте, вылеченная, и чутка исправленная, спасибо неизвестному автору... не моя
http://depositfiles.com/files/f61ql9rks

----------

tangle (23.10.2013), turabek1981 (06.01.2012)

----------


## fax1394

> Ищется CRM проф, может кто знает где взять?
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 час 57 минут 47 секунд_
> Ищется 1с CRM проф, может есть у кого?


у меня есть. готов поделиться. только таблетки нету. Куда выложить?

----------


## zalivin

Может у кого то есть 1С Рарус "Управление автотранспортом" 8 Демо база, более менее свежая и мануал по данной конфигурации?
Выложите Пожалуйста!

----------


## braynt

> у меня есть. готов поделиться. только таблетки нету. Куда выложить?


А Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) естьИ?

----------


## Grenada

> кому надо на мыло или асю


плиз grenada_kurgan@mail.ru

----------


## reg12

> у меня есть. готов поделиться. только таблетки нету. Куда выложить?


если можно то сюда letitbit.net. 
Спасибо. 
(буду искать таблетку)

----------


## Остап Бендер

Дайте плизз пароль к сайту update.rarus.ru:)

----------


## Farpost

Ежели не затруднит - кинь на депозит или на какую нить другую файлопомойку и выложи сцылку

Спасибо

_Добавлено через 12 минут 58 секунд_
Привет! Кинь на мыло chilim@bk.ru или на файлопомойку и ссылку выложи

----------


## fax1394

> А Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) естьИ?


есть. вылеченная

----------


## reg12

> есть. вылеченная


и мне , ели можно reg12009@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## braynt

> есть. вылеченная


Выложи пожалуйста!

----------


## ADaniel

> Товарищи бухгалтера, помогите, спасите, нужно руководство пользователя 1С РАРУС ОБЩЕПИТ!!!!!Спасибо дякую!!!!


Есть, только качество не очень хорошее
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a15aae3/n/Manual.rar

----------


## Makcik76

> Помогите  Автосервис + Автозапчасти, редакция 4 для 1С:Предприятие 8.0
> Хочу попробовать 8-ку в работе!!!


Люди, есть у кого лекарство для данной конфыИИ? Кто нибудь скажите хоть, что нету, а то полный игнор на всём форуме!:(

----------


## Cobranet

У кого есть 1С: рарус "Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси" вылеченную, скиньте плиз на cobranet@mail.ru или ссылку откуда скачать можно? Очень нужно.

----------


## sergey3234

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от reg12  
> Ищется CRM проф, может кто знает где взять?
> 
> Добавлено через 1 час 57 минут 47 секунд
> Ищется 1с CRM проф, может есть у кого?
> 
> у меня есть. готов поделиться. только таблетки нету. Куда выложить?


кинь ссылку на sergey_@bk.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## aldem

> есть. вылеченная


Если не трудно CRM Проф на aldem@tut.by. Спасибо

----------


## tanir

есть у кого последнее (3.0.5) обновление (желательно полная установка) УАТ.Строительная техника и механизмы

----------


## Boris01

Очень нужна документация и демка(если есть конечно) для Рарусовского УАТа (или УАП).
Поделитесь пожалуйста =)

----------


## slavabv

Здравствуйте, обновилась конфигурация Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) до версии 1.1.1.2 - у кого есть бросьте ссылочку пожалуйста.

----------


## yorni

> есть. вылеченная


Если можно и мне CRM ПРОФ на yorni@inbox.ru

----------


## var555

> есть. вылеченная


И мне скиньте плиз alexmcdn@list.ru

----------


## Dana

> Обработка для установки Сборника рецептур для 1С Рарус:Общепит 8.1  http://rapidshare.com/files/188580547/Zagr_opit_8.epf


Нельзя ли уточнить, как использовать данный файл. Заранее благодарю.

_Добавлено через 8 минут 31 секунду_



> Сборник рецептур
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/peauiuxmo


Как правильно её установить?  Если запустить Receipts.exe то  программа пишет "защита установлена, надо перезагрузить комп". А после перезагрузки  пишет " ошибка, вставьте лицензионный диск". 
Что можете посоветовать? Спасибо.

----------


## AndyAkaAgas

Народ, у кого есть поделитесь, пожалуйста, *Рарус Торговый комплекс продовольственные товары*. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Rys

Люди, ищу рарус автотранспорт проф 5. Ссылки старые, кто может обновите, плиз, очень надо! И спасибо заранее!

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> Нельзя ли уточнить, как использовать данный файл. Заранее благодарю.
> 
> _Добавлено через 8 минут 31 секунду_


Сложно сказать т.к. скачать его мне не удалось. Попробуй так:
Открой 1С Предприятие конфигурацию Общепит 8 - в меню "Файл" выбеи команду "Открыть" - появится окошко в котором нужно выбрать этот самый файл (где его найти - там куда ты его скачала) должна открыться обработка вероятно для загрузки данных из справочника.
Если что-то не получается или 1С говрит что: "Ошибка загрузки документа Внешняя обработка не может быть прочитана текущей версией программы" то посмотри в меню "Справка" команда "О программе" какая версия 1С Предприятия там значится.
Если 8.0 то поищи другую обработку на диске со справочником рецептур в папке "ExtForms" файл "Загрузка рецептур в Общепит ред_8.epf" он должен подойти.
Если 8.1 то попробуй приложенный мной, он кстати с инструкцией как загружать рецептуры в общепит 8 обязательно скачай пригодится http://letitbit.net/download/2850.cc...1C8.1.rar.html





> Как правильно её установить?  Если запустить Receipts.exe то  программа пишет "защита установлена, надо перезагрузить комп". А после перезагрузки  пишет " ошибка, вставьте лицензионный диск". 
> Что можете посоветовать? Спасибо.


Судя повсему тебя обделили одним маленьким файлом, может он и не нужен, но весит всего 3Кб так что лучше скачай вот здесь http://letitbit.net/download/7820.ce...ECEPT.mds.html и положи рядом с RECEPT.MDF из которого ты пытаешься установить справочник рецептур.
Далее я использовал програмку Alcohol 120% для открытия этих файлов. Монтируешь образ диска, устанавливаешь защиту и запускаешь Receipts.exe должно все заработать. Если что пиши, помогу.

----------

tangle (23.10.2013)

----------


## Геннадий Котов

Буду признателен, если кто-нибудь поделится 1С:Рарус Общепит 6 УСН

----------


## мимо шёл

Кто скачал CRM ПРОФ леченой поделитесь пожалуйста, либо ссылкой или на sergio.khab@gmail.com

----------


## Vlx500

> Как правильно её установить? Если запустить Receipts.exe то программа пишет "защита установлена, надо перезагрузить комп". А после перезагрузки пишет " ошибка, вставьте лицензионный диск".
> Что можете посоветовать? Спасибо.


Надо создать виртуальный привод, например в Alcohol 120, загрузить образ Recept.mds и будет вам счастье.
Устанавливать рецепты в общепит путем открытия файла из ссылки в самой программе( файл-открыть)

----------


## alex552208

Добрый день! Как насчет рецептурника? Спасибо

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 40 секунд_



> Мне нужно "Сборник рецептур" обещали поделиться :) Umos@mail.ru


Добрый день! Подскажите где рецептурник взять?

----------


## Vlx500

> Добрый день! Подскажите где рецептурник взять?


А форум полистать? №93

----------


## alex552208

*Vlx500*, У меня 1с-рарус общепит 6.0 стандарт, локальная. Есть ли для нее справочник рецептур?

----------


## fironovv

Очень нужна Рарус: Кафе + бар + ресторан версия 2.0 или выше с кряком! помогите

----------


## mugen7

помогите привести в роботоспособность альфа авто украинскую 4.0

----------


## fironovv

Люди добрые! У меня есть конфа Рарус:Кафе+Бар+Ресторан 2.0 и 2.1
но вот лекарства нет =( подскажите где нарыть?

----------


## fax1394

От RegrZ:

_Добавлено через 40 часов 9 минут 55 секунд_
Отучил от ключа CRM PROF 1.2.5.1 Для России.
сегодня может завтра выложу.
конфигурация получилась полностью функциональна за исключением бизнес-процессов, я не проверял но возможно они не будут правильно работать... в остальном, отчеты, документы, печатные формы. все ОК.
разлочены все модули

http://letitbit.net/download/6841.66...low87.zip.html

Замечание: Полностью не работают "Бизнес-процессы". А самое главное в CRM именно они. :-(

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10146&page=2

----------


## aldem

> От RegrZ:
> 
> Добавлено через 40 часов 9 минут 55 секунд
> Отучил от ключа CRM PROF 1.2.5.1 Для России.
> сегодня может завтра выложу.
> конфигурация получилась полностью функциональна за исключением бизнес-процессов, я не проверял но возможно они не будут правильно работать... в остальном, отчеты, документы, печатные формы. все ОК.
> разлочены все модули


Софтфон не работает!

----------


## fax1394

> Софтфон не работает!


В этой конфе все коммуникационные функции не работают :-(  Надо обратиться к  "RegrZ", который и выложил, первоначально, вылеченную CRM.

----------


## aldem

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от braynt Посмотреть сообщение
> А Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) естьИ?
> есть. вылеченная


А в ней Софтфон рабочий есть?

----------


## braynt

Народ ну киньте  Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) v-grishin@yandex.ru

----------


## fax1394

> А в ней Софтфон рабочий есть?


К великому сожалению, нет.

----------


## Vovanches

Люди!!! Прошу выкинуть здесь *"1С-Рарус: Бюджетирование проектов"*.

----------


## Muhin555

*Разыскивается:* Внешняя обработка «Загрузка данных в типовые конфигурации 1С:Предприятия 7.7 из программы StoreHouse-4» предназначена для загрузки данных в типовую конфигурацию 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 фирмы 1С из программы StoreHouse-4 фирмы UCS. Обработка не содержит программы 1С:Бухгалтерия. 
*либо сие чудо:* http://www.vnedri.ru/1csoft/index.php?SECTION_ID=1184 
В обмен могу предложить отученную от ключа 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 8, Проф. вер. 1.6.20.7 и мануал по ней...

----------


## ltv005

> Нельзя ли уточнить, как использовать данный файл. Заранее благодарю.


Откройте этот файл в конфигураторе и укажите путь к базе на диске.

----------


## cothik

Помогите пожалуста в следующей ситуации: 
1С предприятие 7.7 + Рарус Общепит 6.0 лицензионная, ключ в LPT, ОС Win98.  
Cкачал по ссылке форума обновленную конфигурацию Общепита, скопировал 
рабочую базу в новый каталог, сделал объединение конфигураций с замещением. 
Все отработало нормально, но после запуска программы появляется сообщение: 
"ошибка инициализации защищенных функций". Как устранить эту ошибкуИ?.

----------


## Muhin555

*cothik*, 
напиши в личку

----------


## Hasperok

Люди добрые, помогите, дайте сылочку скачать Рарус общепит 6.0 стандарт самую последнюю версию.

----------


## pawel070

> есть. вылеченная


 или кто-нибудь!

Пожалуйста! Будьте добры - киньте отученную Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)
 - ооочень надо, просто горю !!! rpg@peterstar.ru

----------


## vmil

> или кто-нибудь!
> 
> Пожалуйста! Будьте добры - киньте отученную Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)
>  - ооочень надо, просто горю !!! rpg@peterstar.ru


Вот чтото еть сам точно не знаю
CRM (Рарус) 16,6 MB 
http://letitbit.net/download/8a38705...-----.rar.html

_Добавлено через 8 минут 57 секунд_
Может это подайдет
Название: Рарус-CRM Управление продажами 2.0.rar 
Размер: 18.65 Мб 
http://ifolder.ru/1016681 
*Скрытый текст*Пароль  superpalych

----------


## Геннадий_19

Ищутся конфигурации Раруса -  Управление аптекой,  или Управление Аптекой. Лайт  под 8-ку 
или Рарус Аптека 2.5 под семерку.

Заранее признателен.

----------


## vmil

> Ищутся конфигурации Раруса -  Управление аптекой,  или Управление Аптекой. Лайт  под 8-ку 
> или Рарус Аптека 2.5 под семерку.
> 
> Заранее признателен.


Есть только вот это

Аналит: Аптека  5.0 Проф. 4.08 от 30.12.2003    5.0.4.08 
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/kvg3sydw2 
 АПТЕКА 
 Или это посмотри если подайдет
ePharma (ЕФАРМ) установка 1.2.4 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17219220...ease_1.2.4.rar

----------


## Иваныч76

http://depositfiles.com/files/ty2bucixz
Эмуль Рарус Аптека

----------


## Геннадий_19

*Иваныч76*, у тебя там троянец, эмуль - эмулем, а конфа есть ?

----------


## egolex

А можно электронный справочник рецептур для 1С-Общепит 7.7(7.70.025)?
Заранее благодарю!!!
egolex@mail.ru

----------


## pepers

У кого нибудь есть обработка которая позволяет просмотреть закрытые модули.
Поделитесь пожалуйста очень надо поправить процедуру в общепите

----------


## vmil

> У кого нибудь есть обработка которая позволяет просмотреть закрытые модули.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста очень надо поправить процедуру в общепите


Посмотри по теме уже выкладовали

----------


## koleban

Мужики, безумно хоцца обновления на 
1С Рарус Зарплата ЕСХН.
С удовольствием поделюсь ключиками для Бухсофт 2010. 
email, ИНН, КПП, Название програмки в личку и аську 223-906-556

----------


## RoSV

> Вот чтото еть сам точно не знаю
> CRM (Рарус) 16,6 MB 
> http://letitbit.net/download/8a38705...-----.rar.html
> 
> _Добавлено через 8 минут 57 секунд_
> Может это подайдет
> Название: Рарус-CRM Управление продажами 2.0.rar 
> Размер: 18.65 Мб 
> http://ifolder.ru/1016681 
> *Скрытый текст*Пароль  superpalych


Первое, это просто инсталляционный пакет, переписанный с диска, а с ifolder не качает(. Киньте же кто-нибудь леченную.

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> Дайте плизз пароль к сайту update.rarus.ru:)


Зачем тебе это? Нк даст тебе кто нибудь пароль,только вот там для каждого пользователя отслеживается на какие конфы и обновления он подписан, а к остальной инфе доступа нет. Уточни что ты хочешь получить?

----------


## olegzava

Помогите найти 1с Общепит 8 для Украины с ключём.  olege@rambler.ru

----------


## Muhin555

*c1535233@tyldd*, 
например я хочу вот это "1С-Рарус:Обмен данными между 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 и R-Keeper StoreHouse" или же еще она называется "Загрузка данных в типовые конфигурации 1С:Предприятия 7.7 из программы StoreHouse-4"

----------


## Korban

Всем доброго времени суток. Есть у кого 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 8? Очень надо. Если есть у кого кинте на почту korbanspb@mail.ru

----------


## asdf1234

Люди помогите у кого есть или кто знает где взять ;)

очень нужен - Рарус Ресторан Бар Кафе !..........

----------


## IGLX

Может кто поможет обойти защиту AutoService.dll для семерочной "Альфа-Авто: Автозапчасти+Автосервис. Ред.3.081"?
Нужно для благих целей: у клиента лицензионная версия, все в порядке, но нет возможности для решения задач сопровождения удаленно.
почта: igalex@live.ru
Спасибо

----------


## mad_mix

Здравствуйте коллеги, помогите мне пожалуйста найти 1C-Papyc турагентство для 7.7 , mad_mix@mail.ru Заранее благодарен

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> *c1535233@tyldd*, 
> например я хочу вот это "1С-Рарус:Обмен данными между 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 и R-Keeper StoreHouse" или же еще она называется "Загрузка данных в типовые конфигурации 1С:Предприятия 7.7 из программы StoreHouse-4"


С моим паролем Вы этого не скачаете.

----------


## Muhin555

*c1535233@tyldd*, 
смотри в личке...

_Добавлено через 31 час 18 минут 48 секунд_
Кто-нибудь уже работал с *1С-Рарус:Управление рестораном, редакция 2* или *1С-Рарус:Фаст-фуд (фронт-офис)*ИИ
Где скачать можно?

----------


## vmil

> Добрый день! Как насчет рецептурника? Спасибо
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 40 секунд_
> 
> 
> Добрый день! Подскажите где рецептурник взять?


Вот этот посмотрите
http://rapidshare.com/files/30613758...Recept_HEK.rar

----------


## Muhin555

Кто-нибудь уже работал с *1С-Рарус:Управление рестораном, редакция 2* или *1С-Рарус:Фаст-фуд (фронт-офис)*ИИ
Где скачать можно?

----------


## gii

> Сборник рецептур
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/peauiuxmo


Естественно - спасибо.
Только пожелание на будущее. Выкладывать не образы,
а их рары с инфой для восстановления.
А то малейший сбой при заливке/закачки и труба...
Или хоть мд-файл для проверки, хотя в случае проблемы
придётся перекачивать...

----------


## Vlx500

> Естественно - спасибо.
> Только пожелание на будущее. Выкладывать не образы,
> а их рары с инфой для восстановления.
> А то малейший сбой при заливке/закачки и труба...
> Или хоть мд-файл для проверки, хотя в случае проблемы
> придётся перекачивать...


http://depositfiles.com/files/xpjhxtv0h

----------


## dr.damage

Здравствуйте обитатели ruboard.ru.  Прошу помочь с поиском конфигурации 1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазин. Или что то подобное. Заранее блага дарю!

----------


## Siddy

Ребят, выложите, пожалуйста, обновление или установку на общепит 8.1. мыло:  filin_ln@mail.ru

----------


## alexandur

> версия проф http://depositfiles.com/files/khla30s0d с лекарством


Я конечно извенюясь - а все пробовали провести документ План-меню - самый главный в Общепите документ. Без него и вся конфигурация ненужна.... У всех он проводиться...:confused:

----------


## Muhin555

*Siddy*, версия 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 8, профессиональный вариант (1.6.22.4) от 20.01.2010 весит 258,23Мб....... и как ты думаешь ее по почте пересылать?

----------


## AlexUstos

1С-Рарус:Автотранспорт, редакция 5, профессиональный вариант, сетевая поставка

помогите найти, либо нет ссылок, либо конфигурации уже на файлообменниках нету (( нужна для 7.7 1С, заранее спасибо.

----------


## braynt

Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 1.0.9.1
*Скрытый текст* http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/bw53lzbm3

----------


## reg12

> Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 1.0.9.1
> *Скрытый текст* http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/bw53lzbm3


требует ключь(((((

----------


## shkurko

пиши на почту shkurko76@mail.ru, что то придумаем

----------


## polina_1456

Буду признательна:), если кто-нибудь поделится 1С:Рарус Общепит 6 УСН

----------


## shkurko

*polina_1456*, пиши 274759815

----------


## fax1394

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от braynt  
> Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 1.0.9.1
> Скрытый текст: 
> http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/bw53lzbm3
> требует ключь(((((


Вот тут вроде, выложили отученную.
*Скрытый текст*http://www.nowa.cc/showpost.php?p=2931101&postcount=407 Может кто качнет и здесь выложит?

----------


## lordneo

Помогите пожалуйста, где взять работающий Рарус общепит для 8.1
lordneo@mail.ru
Заранее признателен

----------


## jocker2001

> Рарус: Автотранспорт 5 проф. Ищу вместе с "ключом". на 7.7 можно ссылку на 
> rus451@rambler.ru


Тоже ищу Рарус: Автотранспорт 5 проф. вместе с "ключом".
Можно ссылку на jocker2001@mail.ru

----------


## lordneo

Нужна 1-с Рарус: Управление рестораном на 8, рабочая, как для бек, так и для фронт офиса, ооочч буду признателен!!!!
lordneo@mail.ru

----------


## Sonyy

1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 8.1, проф., вариант (1.6.22.4). помогите найти, очень надо.

----------


## Игорь87

Здравствуйте все! Может у кого-нибудь есть 1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазинИИ очень надо...

----------


## Muhin555

*lordneo*


> Нужна 1-с Рарус: Управление рестораном на 8, рабочая, как для бек, так и для фронт офиса, ооочч буду признателен!!!!
> lordneo@mail.ru


ты найди его хотя бы не рабочую, а я специально для тебя ее сломаю :)

----------


## Игорь87

1С:Розница 8. Книжный магазин наверно найти не возможно...тока купить

----------


## iKest

Помогите найти обход защиты для "Рарус Управление рестораном, ред 2"

Сами конфы:

платформа 8.1, релиз 02.0.27.01 
http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/258692/
~50 Мб

платформа 8.1, релиз 02.0.28.05 
http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/263538/ 
~49.7 Мб

----------


## Muhin555

> Помогите найти обход защиты для "Рарус Управление рестораном, ред 2"


Защита Раруса как и всегда - обычная ..... 3 модуля и все.... ЗАТО!!! Здесь работает CRM без ключа!!!! :yes: Правда наворотили разработчики - при вызове каждой формы проводится проверка ключа, убрав ее приложение становится намного шустрее!!!

----------


## lordneo

Люди, спасайте, управление "Рарус рестораном надо"!

lordneo@mail.ru

_Добавлено через 2 часа 56 минут 58 секунд_



> Помогите найти обход защиты для "Рарус Управление рестораном, ред 2"
> 
> Сами конфы:
> 
> платформа 8.1, релиз 02.0.27.01 
> http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/258692/
> ~50 Мб
> 
> платформа 8.1, релиз 02.0.28.05 
> ...


Известно как обойти защитуИИИ Пришлите пожалуйста!

lordneo@mail.ru

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 34 секунды_
Muhin555И?

----------


## Muhin555

*lordneo*, 
да, известно..... либо ключ вставить, либо взломать.... Ломанный и Общепит и Ресторан уже есть (последняя версия)....

----------


## vmil

Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет  7.70.413 от 06.08.2009   
Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН  7.70.016 от 05.08.2009   
У кого есть обновление этих конфигураций пожалуста выложите будте так добры.

----------


## lordneo

> *lordneo*, 
> да, известно..... либо ключ вставить, либо взломать.... Ломанный и Общепит и Ресторан уже есть (последняя версия)....


Muhin555, подсаби с управление рестораном, ну оооооччч нужно!!! :confused:

----------


## Muhin555

*lordneo*, читай в личке...

----------


## olegbovbov

*lordneo*, тебе ответил  Muhin555 как сломать управление рестораном, можешь и мне подсбить

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 6 секунд_
*Muhin555*, хэээлп, помоги переломать руки ноги управление рестораном, редакции 2.0

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 3 секунды_
Буду очень всем признателен)))

_Добавлено через 14 часов 4 минуты 8 секунд_



> *lordneo*, тебе ответил  Muhin555 как сломать управление рестораном, можешь и мне подсбить
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 6 секунд_
> *Muhin555*, хэээлп, помоги переломать руки ноги управление рестораном, редакции 2.0
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 3 секунды_
> Буду очень всем признателен)))


и в ответ тишина(((:(

----------


## ivm_m

Ребят, а можно ссылку на желательно последний релиз Рарус общепита 8 с лекарством?
Сейчас работаем с ред6 под 7.7 , и чтоб попробовать что оно такое в деле хочется до покупки...

Мухин, подсоби плз :)

----------


## viktor_dell

*Muhin555*,  Срочно нужно связать R-Keeper c 1c, Если Вы нашли поделитесь
информацией, пжлста.

----------


## olegtsch

Помогите, плз. Найти Рарус-Аптека.

----------


## Маша Доошенко

*Muhin555*, выложи, плиз, последний общепит (ломаный)

----------


## Oleshek

Плиииз! Помогите найти демо-конфигурацию Рарус Общепит под семерку или восьмерку. Хочу разобраться как она должна работать.

----------


## Muhin555

> *Muhin555*,  Срочно нужно связать R-Keeper c 1c, Если Вы нашли поделитесь
> информацией, пжлста.


В Общепите есть штатные средства выгрузки из Кипера... Если не устраивают, то есть h**p://infostart.ru/public/14148 идея как сделать обмен. А здесь www.paltusov.ru в последней демоверсии уже реализован обмен с R-Keeper………

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 50 секунд_
*Маша Доошенко*, *ivm_m*, 
*Oleshek*, поиск на Гугле рулит.....

----------


## ivm_m

> В Общепите есть штатные средства выгрузки из Кипера... Если не устраивают, то есть h**p://infostart.ru/public/14148 идея как сделать обмен. А здесь www.paltusov.ru в последней демоверсии уже реализован обмен с R-Keeper………
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 50 секунд_
> *Маша Доошенко*, *ivm_m*, 
> *Oleshek*, поиск на Гугле рулит.....


Мухин, ты балабол? Ты че гуглить отправляешь, что дураки тут что-ли?
По твоим советам тогда накуй вообще форумы по темам. А что, всех спасет гугл.

Ссылку дай или не 3,14сдаболь, бесят такие люди.

----------


## bullet13

Очень нужна конфигурация 1C:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви (1С-Рарус)

----------


## Muhin555

> Мухин, ты балабол? Ты че гуглить отправляешь, что дураки тут что-ли?
> По твоим советам тогда накуй вообще форумы по темам. А что, всех спасет гугл.
> 
> Ссылку дай или не 3,14сдаболь, бесят такие люди.


Кто вежливо просит, тот уже давно получил..... А для таких нервных - только в Рарус!!!!!

----------


## ivm_m

Читай выше, глаза разуй! Я по-просил! Вежливо просить?! Может в жопу тебя еще поцеловать!?

В рарус, только мне спасибо говорили не за то, что я вынуждаю упрашивать кого-то что-то выпрашивать у меня, если у тебя мания величия, то ... ну мне в рарус, тебе к доктору.

Кто вежливо просит - получил? Что получил? Харош уже заливать, ты пришел на  форум чтоб тебе челом тут били или чтоб помочь кому-то и самому если что получить.

Ты вместо 3.14здабольства мог дать ссылку уже 2 раза! 
Другие люди зашли и скачали бы, не упрашивая тебя! Тряпка!

Кому это чудовисчо дало лекарство, дайте плз ссылку.

_Добавлено через 7 минут 30 секунд_



> Ребят, а можно ссылку на желательно последний релиз Рарус общепита 8 с лекарством?
> Сейчас работаем с ред6 под 7.7 , и чтоб попробовать что оно такое в деле хочется до покупки...
> 
> Мухин, подсоби плз :)


Это что по твоему, приказ!? Или вашей персоне не угодно такое обращение?

----------


## alexkem7

ЛЮДИ! у кого есть ссылка на 1С-Рарус:Амбулатория, редакция 1.0(вылеченная)? Помогите!очень нужно....

----------


## Остап Бендер

> 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 8.1, проф., вариант (1.6.22.4). помогите найти, очень надо.


1111111111111111

----------


## fironovv

Добрый день!
У меня вопрос: я установил Рарус: Общепит ред 8. 
а можно ли к нему "прикрутить" фронт офис?

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> Добрый день!
> У меня вопрос: я установил Рарус: Общепит ред 8. 
> а можно ли к нему "прикрутить" фронт офис?


Вы имели ввиду вот это:[IMG][/IMG]

_Добавлено через 10 минут 17 секунд_
Кто может помогите пожалуйста со свежим обновлением Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф. релиз 1.6.22.4, можно файлом обновления или полной установкой, только оригинальной конфигурации без редактирования и отлучки т.к. ключ есть.
Буду искренне благодарен откликнувшимся :yes:

----------


## Magica9900

Помогите найти ссылку на альфа-авто

----------


## fironovv

> Вы имели ввиду вот это:[IMG][/IMG]
> 
> _Добавлено через 10 минут 17 секунд_
> Кто может помогите пожалуйста со свежим обновлением Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф. релиз 1.6.22.4, можно файлом обновления или полной установкой, только оригинальной конфигурации без редактирования и отлучки т.к. ключ есть.
> Буду искренне благодарен откликнувшимся :yes:


Ну дело в том что у меня нет как раз этой Фаст-фуд. где можно нарыть?

----------


## ник_ан

Всем доброго дня!
Если у кого-то есть ссылка на Рарус Общепит ред.8 1.6 любые последние релизы обновления, *.cf, полные версии?
Заранее благодарен всем кто откликнется на n.anopa@mail.ru

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> Ну дело в том что у меня нет как раз этой Фаст-фуд. где можно нарыть?


Я тоже хочу посмотреть на это чудо, но пока нигде не встречал, есть только несколько скриншотов любезно присланых мне Рарусом :)

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 43 секунды_



> Всем доброго дня!
> Если у кого-то есть ссылка на Рарус Общепит ред.8 1.6 любые последние релизы обновления, *.cf, полные версии?
> Заранее благодарен всем кто откликнется на n.anopa@mail.ru


Лицензионный ключик есть или Вам нужна с лекарством?

----------


## ник_ан

Лицензионый ключ есть но стоит 1.6.11.9 а последий вышел 1.6.22.4, вот ищу обновления
Спасибо, что откликнулись!

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> Лицензионый ключ есть но стоит 1.6.11.9 а последий вышел 1.6.22.4, вот ищу обновления
> Спасибо, что откликнулись!


1.6.20.6_Full без лекарства могу залить или мылом ~ 250mb

----------


## ник_ан

согласен, как Вам удобно!

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

Еще раз прошу пожалуйста у кого есть подкиньте Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф. релиз 1.6.22.4 (последний на сегодня), без лекарства, ключик есть.

----------


## shkurko

*Muhin555* помоги, плиз, с Общепитом для Украины shkurko76@mail.ru

----------


## Muhin555

> Еще раз прошу пожалуйста у кого есть подкиньте Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф. релиз 1.6.22.4 (последний на сегодня), без лекарства, ключик есть.


на сегодня последний вообще-то 1.6.23.2, к концу недели думаю уже выйдет новый релиз ;)

----------


## igyo

Поделитесь пожалуйста работающим *Рарус общепит для 8*. Что-нибудь из 1.6. С лекарством. Нужно проверить, посмотреть перед покупкой.

igyo@mail.ru

Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> на сегодня последний вообще-то 1.6.23.2, к концу недели думаю уже выйдет новый релиз ;)


Точно! Я ошибся. :blush:

----------


## Muhin555

Всем желающим!!!!!!! 
Мануал к 1С-Рарус Общепит ред.8.
Файл называется "1С-Рарус Общепит ред.8.pdf"

http://rapidshare.com/files/35138546...______ae.8.pdf

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> Мануал к 1С-Рарус Общепит ред.8.
> Файл называется "1С-Рарус Общепит ред.8.pdf"


Это электронная версия книги из коробки общепита? Весит 100mb :eek:

----------


## Muhin555

> Это электронная версия книги из коробки общепита? Весит 100mb :eek:


если не устраивает, могу прислать, ту которая по инету гуляет.... там размер маленький, а читать ой как удобно!!!!;)

----------


## suhoy84

*Muhin555*, Помогите пожалуйста с 1С 8.1 Рарус Общепит 1.6.
У меня есть версия требующая ключ, помогите отучить ее от ключа!

----------


## pv_irina

Приветствую!
Очень нужно 1С-Рарус:Амбулатория!
Помогите! Очень надо!

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> если не устраивает, могу прислать, ту которая по инету гуляет.... там размер маленький, а читать ой как удобно!!!!;)


:D
Из коробки у меня есть бумажная.

----------


## Revival

Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.413 от 06.08.2009
Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН 7.70.016 от 05.08.2009 
ищу.
спасибо всем кто поможет!

----------


## vmil

> Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.413 от 06.08.2009
> Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН 7.70.016 от 05.08.2009 
> ищу.
> спасибо всем кто поможет!


Лежит на форуме ответ в теме '1С Сельхоз предприятие'
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9&goto=newpost

----------


## qwertasdfgqwertasdfg

Здравствуйте.
Имеется лицензионная версия Рарус Общепит 6.0 УСН, но с LPT-ключом.
Необходимо перенести прогу на ноут, но существуют две проблемы:
1. На ноуте нет LPT-порта.
2. Нет возможности обменять LPT-ключ на USB-ключ, т.к. утеряны все документы и карточка с рег.номером. А без этого официалы не помогут.
На сколько я понял, есть возможность использовать эмулятор ключа. Помогите его найти! Есть ли какой-нибудь другой выход? (на всякий случай мой адрес - alex90123@mail.ru)
Заранее спасибо.
P.S. Версия именно УСН!
P.P.S. Один спец подсказал, что нужно добавить определенные строки в конфигураторе, но это только позволяет запустить программу и добавлять/изменять данные. А вот при попытке провести, например, план-меню выдает ошибку!

----------


## gsvetic

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти  Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф. релиз 1.6.22.4 и позднее,отученный от ключа (если можно, то демо и обычную базу): gsvetic@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо

----------


## CaB

у кого есть 1С Рарус :Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи И?
поделитесь :blush:

----------


## Tanja_

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите, пожалуйста, может есть у кого 1С-Рарус: Магазин парфюмерии и косметики, редакция 2.5. Заранее благодарю! derevjashkina@inbox.ru

----------


## Revival

Здравствуете! Есть конфигурация:1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, Версия 1.6.3, релиз 1.6.3.3. Не отученная от ключа Может кто знает как отучить? Помогите! Сама версия тут: http://depositfiles.com/en/files/q8iakr7uw

----------


## Skyborn

Добрый день! Буду очень очень признателен, если кто-нибудь поделится  1С:Рарус Общепит 6 УСН.С Уважением Skyborn

----------


## almal_chel

пожалуйста у кого есть подкиньте Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф. релиз 1.6.22.4 или 1.6.23.2 если есть, желательно "отученный"

almal_chel@mail.ru

Заранее благодарен!!

----------


## Flachka35

http://depositfiles.com/files/vbh7k55y9 Вот

----------


## vp0969

Помогите сломать Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухучет. ЕСХН.

----------


## vmil

> Помогите сломать Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухучет. ЕСХН.


Без проблем в каком виде подать в тестовом или файлом на обменник? Если в тексте то это будет примерно так.
*Скрытый текст*Процедура ПриНачалеРаботыСистемы()

	// СирК {
	Состояние("Инициализация конфигурации ...");

	 //Загружаем компоненту защиты
	//Если ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонент  у("ESHN.dll")=0 Тогда
	//	Предупреждение("Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы!", 20);
	//	СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат;
	//	
	//Иначе
	//	КомпонентаСХК = СоздатьОбъект("AddIn.SHK3");
	//КонецЕсли;
	// } СирК

	ЭтоПервыйЗапуск = 0;
//**************************************************  ******
// глДопПроведение()
// 
Функция глДопПроведение(Конт, спПарам="") Экспорт
	Если ТипЗначенияСтр(спПарам) <> "СписокЗначений" Тогда спПарам = СоздатьОбъект("СписокЗначе  ний"); КонецЕсли;

	//Попытка КомпонентаСХК.ДопПроведен  е(Конт, спПарам);
	//Исключение Возврат 0; КонецПопытки;	

	Возврат 1;
КонецФункции	//	глДопПроведение()
//**************************************************  *
// ОбработкаПроведения()
//
Процедура ОбработкаПроведения()
 СчК11  = СчетПоКоду("К11");
	//спПарам = СоздатьОбъект("СписокЗначе  ний");
	//спПарам.Установить("Движен  еЖивотных",   ДвижениеЖивотных);
	//спПарам.Установить("Содерж  ниеПроводки", СодержаниеПроводки);

//ИначеЕсли глДопПроведение(Контекст, спПарам) = 0 Тогда
			//	глНеПроводить(Контекст, "");
			//	Возврат;
			Иначе
				Операция.НоваяПроводка();
				Операция.НомерЖурнала = "ЖВ";
				Операция.ПервичныйДокумен    = глПредставлениеПервичного  Документа(Контекст);
				Операция.СодержаниеПровод  и = СодержаниеПроводки ; 
				Операция.Дебет.Счет = СчК11;
				Операция.Дебет.Номенклатур  а = Товар;              
				Операция.Дебет.МестаХранен  ия= МестоХранения;
				Операция.Дебет.ДвижениеЖив  отных = ДвижениеЖивотных;
				Операция.Количество=Количе  ство;                  	



_Добавлено через 11 минут 57 секунд_



> Здравствуете! Есть конфигурация:1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, Версия 1.6.3, релиз 1.6.3.3. Не отученная от ключа Может кто знает как отучить? Помогите! Сама версия тут: http://depositfiles.com/en/files/q8iakr7uw


Чтож вы старье-то выложили как преполагаете на нем работать половина документов в 2010 году потеряли свою актуальность сколь законов сменилось чую тут припахивает флудом или дествительно все по баробану с бухом то советовались или так лиж-бы позвиздеть.:confused:
Выкладывайте последний релиз или периодические обновления до последнего и будем поглядеть я хоть не гинеколог но посмотреть могу!!!

----------


## vp0969

*vmil*, Я в текстовом не сильна, наверное лучше в файловом и с инструкцией пожалуйста, что как сделать!

----------


## vmil

> *vmil*, Я в текстовом не сильна, наверное лучше в файловом и с инструкцией пожалуйста, что как сделать!


Тогда нужен последний релиз Сельхозпредприятие. ЕСХН, ред. 1 7.70.017 но могу скинуть старый только потом при обновление все слетит.

----------


## vp0969

У меня 7.70.016 от 05.08.09 г.

----------


## vanchas

Люди добрые! Нужно срочно обновление 1С:Рарус Общепит для 7.7 Сетевая версия, общая система налогоообложения. Как можно свежее, чтобыл уже расчет страховых взносов!!!

----------


## Chessy

выложите у кого есть нормальную ломанную версию 1С-Рарус: Мебельное предприятие
заранее блогадарен

----------


## nastasiya

люди!!!! помогите, пожалуйста, очень нужен рарус турагент или туроператор!!!! можно демо версию для просмотра

nastasiya3@mail.ru

большое спасибо заранее!!!!

----------


## Inkvizitor30

Народ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Кто поможет разобраться с 1С-Рарус: Ресторан+Бар+Кафе 1.5 украинская версия. 
Взамен готов предоставить инстал данного продукта

----------


## BuHHu_l7yx

> а у тебя есть с закрытыми модулями?


да,есть

----------


## Muhin555

> да,есть


Выкладывай, и получишь открытые...

----------


## Skyborn

Добрый вечер дайти плиз 1С общепит усн 6.0 ломаную.Все которые сдесь выложены пробовал проводки в общепите неделает.Очень сильно надо.
С Уважением Skyborn :)

----------


## BuHHu_l7yx

> Выкладывай, и получишь открытые...


http://disk.tom.ru/qn2m6d1
пожалуйста.
там 2 конфы 1.1.1.2 и 1.1.2.2
если можно, то хотелось бы получить обе с открытыми модулями.

----------


## ssa-r

Очень прошу, если кто нашел 1С-Рарус: Ресторан+Бар+Кафе, откликнитесь или скиньте на почту конфу ssa-r@ya.ru заранее благодарен

----------


## Muhin555

> Очень прошу, если кто нашел 1С-Рарус: Ресторан+Бар+Кафе, откликнитесь или скиньте на почту конфу ssa-r@ya.ru заранее благодарен


А поиском не пробовал воспользоваться? на каждом сайте лежит...
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1629


_Добавлено через 6 минут 33 секунды_



> http://disk.tom.ru/qn2m6d1
> пожалуйста.
> там 2 конфы 1.1.1.2 и 1.1.2.2
> если можно, то хотелось бы получить обе с открытыми модулями.


Кибердиск - пакет не найден!!!! 
Если уж выкладывать, то не надо искать эксклюзивные сервера.... достаточно mail.ru или narod.yandex.ru - и бесплатно и доступно....

----------


## kap1

Добрый вечер  кто-нибудь встечал 1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики, если да- бросьте ссылочку, пжалуйста!

----------


## almal_chel

> А поиском не пробовал воспользоваться? на каждом сайте лежит...
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1629


нужные ссылки на файлообменниках сообщают "файл удален" :(

----------


## Muhin555

> нужные ссылки на файлообменниках сообщают "файл удален" :(


Первая же ссылка из моего сообщения 100% "живая", или тебе нужно чтоб приехали и установили?

----------


## almal_chel

> Первая же ссылка из моего сообщения 100% "живая


не сердись - мне актуально найти и собрать комплект Общепита - а тама тока Бар-Ресторан-Кафе - ссылочку все равно качнул - так что тебе спасибочки

----------


## Muhin555

> не сердись - мне актуально найти и собрать комплект Общепита - а тама тока Бар-Ресторан-Кафе - ссылочку все равно качнул - так что тебе спасибочки


Посмотри внимательно свой вопрос!!!! Что просил - то и получил!!!!
Учись пользоваться поиском!!!!

----------


## a.perminov

Ищется эмуль от 1С CRM, плз н амыло если есть... a.perminov(собака)inbox.ru

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

Если у кого есть близко, пожалуйста дайте ссылочку на Рарус Р+Б+К 2.5 не слишком старого релиза, баду Вам очень благодарен. Вопросы защиты не критичны.

Цель: хочу посмотреть исходники, пишу простенькую альтернативу.

----------


## Muhin555

> Если у кого есть близко, пожалуйста дайте ссылочку на Рарус Р+Б+К 2.5 не слишком старого релиза, баду Вам очень благодарен. Вопросы защиты не критичны.
> 
> Цель: хочу посмотреть исходники, пишу простенькую альтернативу.


Рарус Р+Б+К 2.5 сетевая
http://rapidshare.com/files/36252350..._net_setup.rar
и мануал
http://rapidshare.com/files/36252256...RBK_manual.rar

----------


## Umanya

Всем доброго времени суток.
Очень нужна конфигурация 1С-Рарус: Магазин 1.0 Украинская версия. Понимаю всю сложность вопроса с доступностью данной конфигурации. Буду крайне признателен за помощь.

----------


## Panasonic

Здравствуйте, очень прошу сбросить мне на почту panasonic13@mail.ru какую-нибудь версию Раруса для кафе/ресторана, ломаную или с лекарством, буду очень признателен

----------


## vanchas

Люди добрые помогите, очень нужна РАрус общепит 6.0 Общая система налогообложения обновление, хотя бы md-ник киньте!! campa@list.ru

----------


## Muhin555

> Люди добрые помогите, очень нужна РАрус общепит 6.0 Общая система налогообложения обновление, хотя бы md-ник киньте!! campa@list.ru


пролистай тему с начала и найдешь....;)

----------


## vanchas

> пролистай тему с начала и найдешь....;)


ДА видел, но нужно свежий со страховыми взносами и всем прочим!

----------


## Мерси

Люди, очень прошу! Какое-нибудь обновление для Рарус-Общепит 6 УСН где вычеты на детей уже по 1000 руб. Это с января 2009 г. Очень надо! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Чукотец

Присоединяюсь к Мерси! :blush:Ну пжлста, ну подкиньте Рарус ред.6 Общепит УСН тот который под 7.7
Желательно по-новее...

_Добавлено через 38 часов 45 минут 29 секунд_
Так, пока искали тут, парни вернулись с поиска и принесли
1С Рарус УСН 7.7.168 локальная как есть типа как ее выдали специальному человеку, без хряков-кряков, проставляющая Элтроны но самая на сегодня последняя. Думаю, специально образованные люди разберутся и разберут...

----------


## Spectator077

Пожалуйста у кого есть подкиньте Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф. релиз 1.6.22.4 или 1.6.23.2 если есть, желательно "отученный"

Jeki5001@mail.ru

ОЧЕНЬ НУЖЕН! Заранее благодарен!!!!

----------


## trash85

Народ, пожалуйста ,поделитесь хоть какой-нибудь литературой по конфе Рарус "управление автотранспортом для Украины". Плиз, уже долго ничего не могу найти.
yumi_77@mail.ru

----------


## danik_ka

Народ, киньте ссылку плиз последний (17) релиз ЕСХН для 7.7 и отчетность.:)

----------


## gromAzeka

Люди добрые (и злые)! Очень нужно лекарство от жадности для Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти ред.4.1. На мыло gromazeka_СОБАКАmail.ru

----------


## razmik9

Ребята нужен сломанный Управление рестораном!!!!!!!!! Пожалуйста!!!

razmik9@gmail.com

_Добавлено через 2 часа 39 минут 26 секунд_
Где достать реализацию обмена с R-Keeper, как в демоверсии на paltusov.ru ИИИИ

Заранее большое спасибо!!!!

----------


## Muhin555

Слейте пожалуйста последнюю версию Общепит 6.0 УСН релиз 40 от 31.03.2010 !!!!
С предыдущим релизом возникли проблемы формирования отчетности за 1 квартал 2010г. А отчетность уже надо сдавать!!!!

----------


## bogdan51

> Люди, есть у кого лекарство для данной конфыИИ? Кто нибудь скажите хоть, что нету, а то полный игнор на всём форуме!:(


Может здесь? 
http://slil.ru/28782042

_Добавлено через 9 минут 0 секунд_
*Magica9900*,посмотри вот это http://slil.ru/28782042

_Добавлено через 5 минут 36 секунд_
*gromAzeka*, Посмотри здесь http://slil.ru/28782042

_Добавлено через 7 минут 59 секунд_
Вот здесь Альфа-Авто Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. 4.1.01.14 http://www.rapidshare.ru/1380691
Может кто подскажет ссылочку на лекарство?

----------


## peterxx

> Может здесь? 
> http://slil.ru/28782042
> 
> _Добавлено через 9 минут 0 секунд_
> *Magica9900*,посмотри вот это http://slil.ru/28782042
> 
> _Добавлено через 5 минут 36 секунд_
> *gromAzeka*, Посмотри здесь http://slil.ru/28782042
> 
> ...


Извините, а как данными файлами пользоваться?

----------


## sadamfko

Ребята, у кого есть Розница8.АптекаИ?
Ооочень срочно надо!!))

----------


## MraKys

Поделитесь пожалуйста работающим Рарус общепит для 8. Что-нибудь из 1.6. С лекарством.

----------


## AnVTR

на 3 или 4 странице уже обсуждали Продукт "1С-Рарус: Печать этикеток и ценников, ред. 2" но так никто и не выложил. Очень надо! Выложите плз!

----------


## bogdan51

> Извините, а как данными файлами пользоваться?


Вы же хотели Альфа_Авто Автосервис без ключа. Там в инструкции написано как устанавливать 4.1.01.04

----------


## TalNika

Есть последний релиз Рарус Общепит УСН 7.7 40 от 31,03,2010 кому надо пишите tal_nika@mail.ru скину. Мне нужен общепит не УСН 43 релиз можно проф или стандарт

_Добавлено через 12 минут 17 секунд_
*alex552208*,у тебя случайно нет обновления последнего на 514 релиз?

----------


## Muhin555

> Есть последний релиз Рарус Общепит УСН 7.7 40 от 31,03,2010 кому надо пишите tal_nika@mail.ru скину. Мне нужен общепит не УСН 43 релиз можно проф или стандарт
> 
> _Добавлено через 12 минут 17 секунд_
> *alex552208*,у тебя случайно нет обновления последнего на 514 релиз?


Выложи пожалуйста куда-нибудь.... Горю!!! Отчет сдавать надо!!!!!

----------


## TalNika

Кинула на почту

----------


## AlexandrK80

Привет всем! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста *Рарус Общепит 6.0 Стандарт или проф от 31.03.10* на 514 релизе бухгалтерии?
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Dikiy_Veter

Народ поделитесь пожалуйста конфой 1С-Рарус:Мебельное предприятие, редакция 2.
Мне нужна сама конфа для анализа - хочу посмотреть что они там наворотили и переделать типовую торговлю для предприятия занимающимся продажей мебели...

----------


## Legosr

Скажите плиз, где искать crack на рарус общепит усн? спасибо!

----------


## Van2116

люди дайте ссылку на 1с аптека.....плиз

----------


## cp002

> Или это посмотри если подайдет
> ePharma (ЕФАРМ) установка 1.2.4
> http://rapidshare.com/files/17219220...ease_1.2.4.rar


Архив пароля хочет...

----------


## vmil

> Архив пароля хочет...


http://rapidshare.com/files/17219220...ease_1.2.4.rar
*Пароль стандартный.*

_Добавлено через 15 секунд_



> Архив пароля хочет...


http://ifolder.ru/9492700
*Пароль стандартный.*
http://www.sendspace.com/file/1po5d0
*Пароль стандартный.*

----------


## MarinaSk

Ищу 1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6 релиз 514 (любой из стандарт/проф, сетевая или нет).
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## dorofeevs

Помогите найти 1с-Рарус: Магазин, рабочую или лекарство для этой конфы. На всякий случай вот мой адрес dorofeevs@mail.ru, Заранее спасибо

----------


## IvanF1

Ищу нежадную версию Рарус: Транспортная логистика. Нужна для "подумать" на чем работать.

----------


## MNшаHя

Поделитесь плиз лекартсвом для Альфа Авто Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4.1
Если есть - скиньте на мыло up.in.smoke@mail.ru.
СПАСИБО  заранее)

----------


## Maksy_G

всем привет!
а че у общепита просто закоментить строчки и защиты не будет? я в шоке:eek:
и никаких закрытых модулейИ?

конфа
Общепит ред.8 Проф на базе Бухгалтерии предприятия ред.1.6 (1.6.14.4)

----------


## Paxairk

Помогите найти эмулятор ключа для алфа-авто автосервис + автозапчасти 4.1

----------


## tarakan1991

Здравствуйте! есть у кого ни будь обработка загрузки для 1с бухгалтерии 7.7? выгруженной базы из рарус альфа авто?

----------


## TalNika

> всем привет!
> а че у общепита просто закоментить строчки и защиты не будет? я в шоке:eek:
> и никаких закрытых модулейИ?
> 
> конфа
> Общепит ред.8 Проф на базе Бухгалтерии предприятия ред.1.6 (1.6.14.4)


не знаю как в 8-ке, а в 7.7 если закомментить пару строк с защитой, то не проводятся доки общепита План-меню например

----------


## Artful Den

Разыскивается последний релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4.1. Ключ есть, нет подписки на обновления... Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## tarakan1991

Здравствуйте! есть у кого ни будь обработка загрузки для 1с бухгалтерии 7.7? выгруженной базы из рарус альфа авто?

----------


## Sir_Prikol

> Разыскивается последний релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4.1. Ключ есть, нет подписки на обновления... Буду премного благодарен!


http://free-share.ru/559319/62655/Al...ospare_4.1.rar

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 42 секунды_
Разыскивается таблетка от жадности на Авто Альфа Автомагазин+Автосалон+Авто  запчасти 4.1.01.14. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## mski

Разыскивается Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4.1. с ключиком и мануалом:)
vvmski@mail.ru заранее спасибо

----------


## Maksy_G

исчем эмулятор ключа на 1 с рарус общепит 8

----------


## DimaGrin

Разыскивается Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4.1. с ключиком и мануалом.
Аналогично, просьба выложить здесь или на почту dima_qwert@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## golden_pug

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста найти ключик к Рарус: Управление рестораном ред.2. Сама програмка есть, но без ключика ни туды и не сюды.

----------


## ник_ан

У кого есть возможность поделитесь, пожалуйста, Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф. 1.6.22.4 или 1.6.23.2, можно обновления!
n.anopa@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## simantus

Поделитесь пожалуйста рарус общепит 6 релиз 514 melutin85@mail.ru

----------


## Craft257

У кого есть возможность поделитесь, пожалуйста, Рарус  Общепит ред.8 проф. 1.6.22.4 или 1.6.23.2, можно обновления!
Craft257@gmail.com
Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## felixsteel

Доброго времени суток, господа!
Вопрос: Как очистить базу?

Пояснение: В наличии 7.7, установлен Рарус Общепит 1.5 для Украины (лицензия). База ведется с 2006 года, раздута до безобразия. Пытался ее очистить различными способами:
1. Архивация с выгрузкой справочников. Выгружает в архив, но саму базу не чистит.
2. Обработка документов. Помечаю на удаление документы (все). Помечается около 60000 документов, удаляються только около 20000, остальные удалить невозможно.
При анализе документов оказалось, что в них некоторые ТМЦ потеряли места хранения и их удалить нельзя.
3. Удаление вручную. Помечаю документ на удаление - без поблем удаляет. Но удалять 40000 документов вручную - бред...

Прошу консультации у уважаемых гуру... Уже готов ставить макрокомандер (поджимает время).

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> У кого есть возможность поделитесь, пожалуйста, Рарус  Общепит ред.8 проф. 1.6.22.4 или 1.6.23.2, можно обновления!
> Craft257@gmail.com
> Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся!


На Рарусе пишут что 7 апреля вышла версия 1.6.24.7 проф...
Только не просите, у меня такой нет.

----------


## Nameless86

Разыскивается  1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия птицефабрики

----------


## skykeepr_2501

Прошу... 1C:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви. Спасибо.

----------


## Bulldozer

> На Рарусе пишут что 7 апреля вышла версия 1.6.24.7 проф...
> Только не просите, у меня такой нет.


Уже лежит тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...0059#post50059

----------


## av8521

Очень нуждаюсь в Рарус: Общепит для Украины для 7.7 релиз 1_6_4, если кто знает где лежит - подскажите. Спасибо.

----------


## golden_pug

ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!! В 1с рарус общепит ред.8 при настройке налогового учета есть надпись, что Упрощенная система налогообложения в ред общепит не поддерживается. Это глюк у меня или в общепит ред 8 на Упрощенной системе работать не получится?

----------


## snepik

поделитесь кто скачал 1С-Рарус: CRM Управление продажами 2.0 очень надо

----------


## master-vic

Мне необходима Розница 8.2 или 8.1
Помогите пожалуста

----------


## Cobranet

Есть у кого Альфа-Авто:Автозапчасти+Автосерв  ис, ред. 3. Проф. Сетевая И Очень нужно, вылеченнаяИ

----------


## Leonard

Подскажите пожалуйста где достать ключик к конфигурации 1С-Рарус:Амбулатория..?

----------


## ra3wkm

У меня такая же проблема. Если получилось отвязать подскажи как. Или ломаной конфигурацией плиз    wkm@mail.ru

----------


## Muhin555

> ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!! В 1с рарус общепит ред.8 при настройке налогового учета есть надпись, что Упрощенная система налогообложения в ред общепит не поддерживается. Это глюк у меня или в общепит ред 8 на Упрощенной системе работать не получится?


Это глюк.....

_Добавлено через 12 минут 16 секунд_



> Подскажите пожалуйста где достать ключик к конфигурации 1С-Рарус:Амбулатория..?


Ключик можно достать у Раруса, эмулятора не существует в природе, Есть только взломанные dll-ки либо переписанные конфигурации с восстановленными защищенными модулями программы....

----------


## Leonard

1С-Рарус:Амбулатория, пожалуйста, есть у кого.....?

----------


## samara-profi

Поделитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь отученным Рарусом Общепитом ред.6 последним релизом или не очень старым. samara-profi@mail.ru

----------


## efimenkoanesm

Добрый день, выложите пож-та 1с CRM вылеченный. Заранее спасибо

----------


## golden_pug

прочитайте ЛС.

----------


## mastodont1

Ищются конфы: 
1С-Рарус: Общепит(для Украины), можно и 7.7 и 8.0, желательно вылеченные 
1С-Рарус: Платёжный календарь

----------


## nashe

> 1С-Рарус:Амбулатория, пожалуйста, есть у кого.....?


Если Амбулаторию нужно только посмотреть-разобраться, можно позвонить в Рарус - дадут доступ к демоверсии в терминалке на неограниченное количество времени

----------


## Muhin555

> Если Амбулаторию нужно только посмотреть-разобраться, можно позвонить в Рарус - дадут доступ к демоверсии в терминалке на неограниченное количество времени


Читай выше http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=321

----------


## nashe

Мож ему ключек нужен чтоб запустить посмотреть)) оценить масштабы бедствия всерьёз))  этж необъятная конфа..

----------


## Muhin555

> Мож ему ключек нужен чтоб запустить посмотреть)) оценить масштабы бедствия всерьёз))  этж необъятная конфа..


это точно - бедствие!!! :) Требуется мед.образование чтобы оценить конфу Амбулатория, дилетанту не под силу.... Более замороченной конфы пока не встречал....

----------


## Leonard

Рарус Амбулаторию нужно не только посмотреть но и поработать, на ней стоит ключ «Катран» как бы его обойти.....подскажите, пожалуйста, был у кого опытИ?
....а конфа действительно могучая

----------


## Mad_Maxx

Всем привет!

Подскажите мне плиз.
Задача следующая: организовать систему учета товаров на складе, продукции на кухне, приготовленную из товаров на складе, продажу (интерфейс кассы), причем продажа аналогично завязана на кол-во приготовленных блюд, то есть продал - блюдо из кухни ушло... как-то так.

Можно ли это все увязать в одной программе, если да то в какой.

Я скачал РАРУС Общепит 8 Проф и РАРУС РЕсторан+Бар+Кафе 2.
Можно ли пользоваться только одной или обеими сразу , и как их тогда связать.
Так как если я правильно понял, тьо Общепит - Бэк-офис, РБК - Фронт-офис.

Поправьте если не прав.
Всем спасибо.

----------


## Muhin555

> Рарус Амбулаторию нужно не только посмотреть но и поработать, на ней стоит ключ «Катран» как бы его обойти.....подскажите, пожалуйста, был у кого опытИ?
> ....а конфа действительно могучая


можешь в личку написать...

----------


## ale-kozak

День добрый!
Выложите, пожалуйста, 1С-Рарус: Общепит ред.6 посвежее. Или киньте на почту ale-kozak@mail.ru

----------


## dudinevg

1с розница салон оптики у кого нибудь есть?

----------


## dronofill

Помогите ! Надо 1С-Рарус: Кафе БАр РЕсторан (леченая )( для Украины) платформа на столь важна.... disylik@mail.ru

----------


## sednevets

> Помогите ! Надо 1С-Рарус: Кафе БАр РЕсторан (леченая )( для Украины) платформа на столь важна....


 И мне если можно со сборником рецептур sednevets@gmail.com

----------


## dronofill

_Добавлено через 16 секунд_



> Помогите ! Надо 1С-Рарус: Кафе БАр Ресторан (леченая )( для Украины) платформа на столь важна.... disylik@mail.ru


Может  подскажите ....тогда  любой другой вариант ...для не большого  Кафе, ( Кофейня ) 

в  чем сама загвоздка...так, надо ...что бы была возможность работать на сенсорном мониторе .... 
Помогите!! Пожалуйста ....

----------


## aleksandr56

Нужен ключ Рарус Общепит ред.8 проф.
У кого есть возможность поделитесь, пожалуйста.
kab567@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## kiberlepila

> это точно - бедствие!!! :) Требуется мед.образование чтобы оценить конфу Амбулатория, дилетанту не под силу.... Более замороченной конфы пока не встречал....


Я с медицинским образованием, однако без полллитра не разобрал

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> Всем привет!
> ...
> 
> Можно ли это все увязать в одной программе, если да то в какой.
> 
> Я скачал РАРУС Общепит 8 Проф и РАРУС РЕсторан+Бар+Кафе 2.
> Можно ли пользоваться только одной или обеими сразу , и как их тогда связать.


Вам нужен РЕсторан+Бар+Кафе *2.5*, в Общепите *восьмой* версии есть стандартная обработка для обмена данными между этими конфигурациями.
Второй вариант найти Общепит *6*, в нем будет обработка для обмена данными с *Р+Б+К 2*.
Впринципе несложно организовать обмен данными Общепит 8 <-> РЕсторан+Бар+Кафе 2, я сам написал такую обработку и пользуюсь ей прекрасно. Думаю Вам она тоже подойдет, если нужно пишите *в личку*.

----------


## 3uM

Ищу  РЕсторан+Бар+Кафе 2.5 homker@mail.ru
Если можно с леами

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## dudinevg

> 1с розница салон оптики у кого нибудь есть?


Плииииз!
























купить недвижимость в Харькове

----------


## sergey_nev

Если у кого есть выложите плиз 1С Рарус: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование. Желательно что-нибудь из последних версий.
918273645@tut.by

----------


## msgnxt

Ищу Рарус: Трейдер 2.0 вылеченная от жадности. Если у кого есть выложите, за ранее благодарен. 
могу поделится Альфа-Авто 3.3:

----------


## pribambass

> Разыскивается Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4.1. с ключиком и мануалом.
> Аналогично, просьба выложить здесь или на почту dima_qwert@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.



Здравствуйте!!! Если Вы нашли данную конфигурацию *Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4*, не могли бы вы поделиться?! Очень нужно для личного пользования!!! Kiselev-igor@mail.ru

----------


## Staha

*msgnxt* если не затруднит скиньте Альфа-Авто 3.3 или Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4.1 на staha101(собака)sibmail.com

----------


## Vick7

Господа. Тоже хотелось бы поюзать Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4.1. Если у кого есть сбросьте, пожалуйста, на мыло veres69 @ bk.ru

----------


## Esmer

Пожалуйста помогите 1С-Рарус:Магазин парфюмерии и косметики, редакция 2.5, срочно требуется ((( могу за вебмани...

----------


## Транжира

Народ, помогите с обновлением, Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис ...
Ключ есть обновлений нет, и если не сложно папочку localprotect со свежими плагинами.
Заранее спасибо.

Нужен 13 и 16 релизы.

----------


## dudinevg

Нужен 1с розница салон оптики

----------


## denis_rostek

у кого есть Рарус Общепит с таблеткой (ключом) на denissoft@km.ru киньте ссылку!

----------


## av8521

Ищу "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви для Украины" фирмы "1С-Рарус", подскажите где можно поискать.

----------


## imintsev

> Ищу  РЕсторан+Бар+Кафе 2.5 homker@mail.ru
> Если можно с леами
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


И мне, если можно imintsev@mail.ru

----------


## gylgamesh

ТРебуется установочный пакет УПП+CRM от раруса свежий релиз лекарство не надо

----------


## SanyRubenson

Помогите найти 1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи.Очень надо.

----------


## Muhin555

_Добавлено через 36 секунд_



> Помогите найти 1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи.Очень надо.


куда бросить?

----------


## Termenvox

Народ! Стоит 1С:Рарус Общепит бух учет 4.5 7.7.500 ред 6 стандарт с оригинальным ключём. Нужно последнее обновление... а то отчеты не формирует... Буду оооочень признателен poro.shock@mail.ru

----------


## gema

Конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси"  

Релиз 3.0.1 (19.8 Mb) 
http://ifolder.ru/7772663 
------------------------------------------------ 
Релиз 3.0.4.1 (21.5 Mb) от 10.01.2008 г. 
http://rapidshare.com/files/13867995...setup.rar.html 
cf 
http://rapidshare.com/files/138679542/3.0.4.1.rar.html 
------------------------------------------------

----------


## vadod

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 					Сообщение от SanyRubenson
> 
> 
> ...


Ребятки и мне оч нужна 1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи!

----------


## pribambass

> Разыскивается последний релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4.1. Ключ есть, нет подписки на обновления... Буду премного благодарен!


Добрый день. Ищу ключ для данной конфигурациии. Не могли бы вы поделиться? Очень нужно для личного пользования!!! Конфигурация 4.1. у меня есть, а ключа нет...

----------


## Транжира

> Добрый день. Ищу ключ для данной конфигурациии. Не могли бы вы поделиться? Очень нужно для личного пользования!!! Конфигурация 4.1. у меня есть, а ключа нет...


Ключ это железная такая штучка ее покупать надо. Покопайся в конфигурации и поймешь как ее от ключа отвязать для личного пользования :cool:

----------


## SanyRubenson

> Сообщение от SanyRubenson
> 
> 
> 				Помогите найти 1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи.Очень надо.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> куда бросить?


Брось пожалуйста сюда SanyRubenson@mail.ru Буду очень благодарен за помощь.

----------


## pribambass

> Ключ это железная такая штучка ее покупать надо. Покопайся в конфигурации и поймешь как ее от ключа отвязать для личного пользования :cool:


На сайте rarus предлагают  приобрести доп. лицензию на 1 пользователя для Альфа-Авто:Автосервис+Автозапчас  ти, ред. 4. Если приобрести у них лицензию, подойдет ли приобретенный ключ для имеющейся у меня конфигурации? :confused:

----------


## Muhin555

> Ключ это железная такая штучка ее покупать надо. Покопайся в конфигурации и поймешь как ее от ключа отвязать для личного пользования :cool:


.... а покопавшись ты поймешь, чтоб восстановить функционал модулей  прийдется восстановить порядка 20-30 ключевых функций которые зашиты в dll-ку:blush:

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 52 секунды_



> На сайте rarus предлагают  приобрести доп. лицензию на 1 пользователя для Альфа-Авто:Автосервис+Автозапчас  ти, ред. 4. Если приобрести у них лицензию, подойдет ли приобретенный ключ для имеющейся у меня конфигурации? :confused:


если приобретешь лицензию, то конфигурация будет бонусом к лецензионному ключу.... а доп. лицензия так и названа, потому что она дополняет лицензию "железного" ключа увеличив число рабочих мест.:yes:

----------


## wwn72

> Народ! Стоит 1С:Рарус Общепит бух учет 4.5 7.7.500 ред 6 стандарт с оригинальным ключём. Нужно последнее обновление... а то отчеты не формирует... Буду оооочень признателен poro.shock@mail.ru


и МНЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА 

wwn@smtp.ru

----------


## vadod

1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники и средств есть потребность.

----------


## Termenvox

> последние обновления Общепита 6.0 были еще 31.03.2010


Было-то были... а никто не может выложить... обидно, понимаешь ли...

----------


## Muhin555

> Было-то были... а никто не может выложить... обидно, понимаешь ли...


сегодня только что выложили релиз 1.6.27.2, сам хотел бы его получить...

----------


## SamaraDim

Ну кто же выложит Общепит 8, добрый человек Найдись)
(ну очень надо, честно)

----------


## kisa_lana

У кого есть последнее обновление Рарус общепит УСН 6.0 выложите пожалуйста или отправьте на мыло kisa_lana@mail.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо
В ответ могу отправить обновление на Рарус общепит Проф 8.1 или ответить на вопросы по данной программе

----------


## Servicemp

Есть что нить под небольшую гостиницу?
Очень надо.

----------


## kisa_lana

к сожалению под гостинницу ничего нет

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> сам хотел бы его получить...


присоединяюсь....будте так добры кто обладает этим чудом)))))))

----------


## Alek-nn

*Papyc:
Oбщепит 8.
Версия 1.6.28.1 от 24.07.2010 УСТАНОВКА

Скачать \ Зеркало \ Зеркало 2*

----------

TBoych (26.03.2012), Vadegor (27.05.2012)

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

> *Papyc:
> Oбщепит 8.
> Версия 1.6.28.1 от 24.07.2010 УСТАНОВКА
> 
> Скачать \ Зеркало*


Граждане, а ведь кроме вышеуказанных файлообменников существует множество других, на которых вам не ... компостируют мозги регистрацией, окончанием количества подключений и тп, ну хотябы народ.ру. Я, конечно, благодарен, но скачать поскольку не имею столько нервов, так что вот.

----------


## nk18rus

Здравствуйте
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 1с:Рарус общепит ред. 6

----------


## dolgolet

Здравствуйте.

Поделитесь 1С. Рарус: Управление аптекой.

Только вот необходима по максимум полная установка. Ибо обычных .cf полно в сети, а полной нигде нету.

Наличие лекарства приветствуется.

----------


## qwesto

Доброе время суток! Подскажите пожалуйста или дайте ссылочку на 1С Рарус общепит УСНО с таблэточкой Буду очень благодарна. То. что здесь нашла- пыталась установить, но то ли я делаю что то неправильно, то ли в программе чего то не хватает. нет файла запуска программы. попробовала запустить через уже имеющиеся 1С-не запускается(((( и в папке программы видна только папка Ext Forms

_Добавлено через 7 часов 17 минут 47 секунд_
Хелп ми!!!!!

_Добавлено через 12 часов 38 минут 56 секунд_
Ну неужели никто помочь не может. Оченама надо

----------


## Артем1

Добрый день, уважаемые участники форума! Был бы очень признателен в получении программ: 1С:Рарус Магазин 2.0 и/или 1С:Торговля и склад 7.7 (конечно же с кряками). Заранее спасибо.

----------


## shevg

Добрый вечер! Помогите установит 1С Рарус Автотранспортное предприятие
Выдаё не найден ключ защиты икак с этим бороться shepelyovevg@mail.ru Спасибо

----------


## Derek13

Помогите отучить бухгалтерия птицефабрики от ключа
Очень нужно

----------


## Sergeyy75

Поделитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь отученным Рарусом Общепитом ред.6
Sergeyy75@rambler.ru
Заранее благодарен всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## Vladimir557

Выложите пожайлуста Управление Автотранспортом релиз 3.0.15.2  Заранее спасибо

----------


## Jim10

Пожалуйста поделитесь Рарус общепит 8 1.6.26..., отученная от ключа.
jim10@mail.ru Заранее благодарен!!! :)

----------


## av8521

> Пожалуйста поделитесь Рарус общепит 8 1.6.26..., отученная от ключа.
> jim10@mail.ru Заранее благодарен!!!


Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Очень хочется оценить продукт: Рарус общепит 8 1.6.26...

----------


## Elena_gp

Здравствуйте
Очень хочется вылеченный Рарус Общепит или лекаоство
Помогите. и еще может у кого-нибудь есть сборник рецептур от Раруса

----------


## 3uM

Будьте добры РАРУС Управление рестораном 2.0 вылеченный, желательно ПРОФ 
Заранее благодарен !

----------


## anton_nazarov

добрый день!
Буду очень благодарен всем, кто сможет поделиться вылеченной конфигурацией для предприятий общественного питания (Общепит, Ресторан Бар Кафе..или что то в это роде)
То что есть работает нестабильно и постоянно просит ключ

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

Платформа 1с 7.7 0.27 прирученная
http://narod.ru/disk/24053425000/1csetup27.zip.html
Торговля и склад релиз 960  
http://narod.ru/disk/24054163000/TiS960.rar.html

----------


## trips

Народ поделитесь если есть лекарством на 1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6 Стандарт Локальня. Надо чтоб дома работать, а ключь не могу с работы брать. Пробовал всякие с форума, но они мою не ламают . Мыло 2pica@list.ru

----------


## Gregvik

Люди помогите чайнику установить 1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6 на домашний компьютер Windows XP SP3? самому никак не удаётся. Запустил Setup вроде установил и ТИШИНА найти не могу. Если можно пошагово в личку gregvik@rambler.ru

_Добавлено через 27 часов 28 минут 55 секунд_



> Люди помогите чайнику установить 1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6 на домашний компьютер Windows XP SP3? самому никак не удаётся. Запустил Setup вроде установил и ТИШИНА найти не могу. Если можно пошагово в личку gregvik@rambler.ru


Спасибо Всем разобрался

----------


## ideeen

Коллеги, кто может помочь, откликнитесь плиз. Нужен эмулятор к 1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6 лок, чтобы стал сет. Купить - не проблема, в ближайшее время купим, но нужно срочно организовать неск. рабочих мест, а приобрести в оптимальные сроки и по оптимальной цене - в нашем городе - не представляется возможным. Кто откликнется - naruto_z@mail.ru - тысяча благодарностей!

----------


## SAV33

Всем привет!
У клиента легальный сабж... Пытаюсь установить его под Wine в ASPLinux...
Ставицца нормально, но при запуске выдает обшибку... похожа на обшибку защиты... может есть у кого-ньть лекарство?
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## klen

Люди поделитесь отученой от ключа Нефтебазой-АЗК любой релиз.

----------


## Performer43

Скажите вам уже высылали ключ для общепита? Если да, то не могли бы поделиться?

_Добавлено через 6 минут 14 секунд_
Подскажите у кого нибудь есть ключи для Рарус общепит 8 ред.1.6? Или cf отученные от жадности? performer43@rambler.ru. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## trips

Народ поделитесь плз обновлением последним на 1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6 Стандарт Локальня. Мыло: 2pica@list.ru

----------


## Fantik

День добрый.
Оень прошу выслать мне, обработки торгового оборудования для "Ресторана". Во всех обработках что я нашел на форуме отсутствует "кухонные принтера". А без них нормально настроить оборудование не получается.

Заранее спасибо.
Fantik@mail.ru

----------


## Muhin555

> День добрый.
> Оень прошу выслать мне, обработки торгового оборудования для "Ресторана". Во всех обработках что я нашел на форуме отсутствует "кухонные принтера". А без них нормально настроить оборудование не получается.
> 
> Заранее спасибо.
> Fantik@mail.ru


Вопрос: Какие обработки ты нашел на форуме?
Наверняка используешь взломанную конфигурацию! А прочитать что во всех взломанных не работает торговое оборудование не судьба?

----------


## Fantik

> Вопрос: Какие обработки ты нашел на форуме?
> Наверняка используешь взломанную конфигурацию! А прочитать что во всех взломанных не работает торговое оборудование не судьба?


Обработки нашел почти все... Насчет того что не работает - вопрос спорный, фискальный регистратор Epson TM-U950P работать заставил. Помимо всего он еще и LPT. Теперь проблема в том что без настройки "кухонного" принтера я не могу заставить печатать заказы на данном ФР, т.к. именно данная обработка дает возможность перенаправлять заказы на ФР.

----------


## Muhin555

> Обработки нашел почти все... Насчет того что не работает - вопрос спорный, фискальный регистратор Epson TM-U950P работать заставил. Помимо всего он еще и LPT. Теперь проблема в том что без настройки "кухонного" принтера я не могу заставить печатать заказы на данном ФР, т.к. именно данная обработка дает возможность перенаправлять заказы на ФР.


Тут форум телепатов!!!!:yes:
О какой конфигурации идет речь? Наличие ключа? Кокой принтер?

----------


## Fantik

> Тут форум телепатов!!!!
> О какой конфигурации идет речь? Наличие ключа? Кокой принтер?


Речь идет о Платформе 8.1, с конфигурацией Ресторан. Нашел конфигурацию. Все работает... без ключа (патчи и т.п.). Нашел обработки оборудования, все заставил работать, но нехватает малости, а именно, обработки кухонного принтера. 
Выдержки из инструкции:

Конфигурация позволяет использовать любые виды стандартных кухонных принтеров, печатающих под управлением Windows или фискальных регистраторов ККМ.

- Печать на фискальном регистраторе. Если в качестве кухонного принтера надо использовать фискальный регистратор (например, в баре).

Вот для этой мульки и нужна эта обработка. Как я понимаю она есть только на нормальном диске с конфигурацией ресторана.

----------


## Muhin555

> Речь идет о Платформе 8.1, с конфигурацией Ресторан. Нашел конфигурацию. Все работает... без ключа (патчи и т.п.). Нашел обработки оборудования, все заставил работать, но нехватает малости, а именно, обработки кухонного принтера. 
> Выдержки из инструкции:
> 
> Конфигурация позволяет использовать любые виды стандартных кухонных принтеров, печатающих под управлением Windows или фискальных регистраторов ККМ.
> 
> - Печать на фискальном регистраторе. Если в качестве кухонного принтера надо использовать фискальный регистратор (например, в баре).
> 
> Вот для этой мульки и нужна эта обработка. Как я понимаю она есть только на нормальном диске с конфигурацией ресторана.


Речь идет о "1С-Рарус:Ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1" или же о "1С-Рарус:Управление рестораном, редакция 2, профессиональная версия"И?
дай ссылку в личку откуда скачать чтоб дать потом совет.... Во второй конфе есть два принтера : ФР и сервисный принтер

----------


## Fantik

Речь идет о 1С-Рарус:Ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1.
Качал с разных ссылок, но смысл от этого не меняется, в комплекте 2 файла: Restoran.dt и UserManual.doc
http://depositfiles.com/files/cmrbsmwsc

Скачал TradeWareEPF: http://letitbit.net/download/54882.5...reEPF.zip.html

Все что мне надо это TradeWareEPF папка в которой есть этот "кухонный принтер"

----------


## Muhin555

> Речь идет о 1С-Рарус:Ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1.
> Качал с разных ссылок, но смысл от этого не меняется, в комплекте 2 файла: Restoran.dt и UserManual.doc
> http://depositfiles.com/files/cmrbsmwsc
> 
> Скачал TradeWareEPF: http://letitbit.net/download/54882.5...reEPF.zip.html
> 
> Все что мне надо это TradeWareEPF папка в которой есть этот "кухонный принтер"


Так вот, эта конфигурация не имеет никакого отношения к Рарус.
Ее производитель "Центр Автоматизации"
Она полностью совместима с 1С:Розница, так как написана из кусков програмного кода из 1С. Чтобы обработки подключились к данной конфигурации, в первую очередь смотри на версию API необходимую для обработки принтера...... Есть вопросы? Пиши в личку....
Внимательно изучи пункт меню "Предприятие-Торговый зал -POS", т.е. "Справочник POS" а так же "Сервис-Торговое оборудование - Подключение и настройка ТО" в разделе "Кухонные принтеры" то что в нем указано
Обработки, непосредственно для твоего принтера Epson TM-U950P нет TradeWareEPF

----------


## Beeroff

> Скажите вам уже высылали ключ для общепита? Если да, то не могли бы поделиться?
> 
> Добавлено через 6 минут 14 секунд
> Подскажите у кого нибудь есть ключи для Рарус общепит 8 ред.1.6?


и мне если можно Beeroff@k66.ru
P.S. А с cf что зделать?

----------


## Muhin555

> P.S. А с cf что зделать?


Взять книгу 1С для чайников и прочитать ее если собираетесь с программой работать.....

----------


## Craft257

1С-Рарус:Магазин одежды и спорттоваров, редакция 2.5. Если есть лекарство, или вылеченная версия.

----------


## Beeroff

> Взять книгу 1С для чайников и прочитать ее если собираетесь с программой работать.....


Так в том то и дело, что мне с ней не работать. Мне тупа надо поставить, а работать в ней другие люди будут

----------


## Muhin555

> Так в том то и дело, что мне с ней не работать. Мне тупа надо поставить, а работать в ней другие люди будут


Так вот потом будешь выглядеть ТУПА когда эти люди тебе сразу начнут вопросы задавать.... Не берись за то что не знаешь....
1С программы ТУПА не работают, это не чайник который включил а затем выключил, их еще ТУПА надо настраивать и дорабатывать, чтоб все это ТУПА работало...

----------


## Beeroff

> Так вот потом будешь выглядеть ТУПА когда эти люди тебе сразу начнут вопросы задавать.... Не берись за то что не знаешь....


так я сразу на берегу договорился, что только установка и все

----------


## art.a

Ищу лекарство 1С-Рарус:Ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1, art.a@list.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## divizion

И мне скинь, на vipgsm@mail.ru!
Буду очень благодарен.

_Добавлено через 11 минут 36 секунд_



> Сообщение от Muhin555  
> Сообщение от SanyRubenson
> 
> 
> Помогите найти 1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи.Очень надо.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


И мне скиньте  1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи.
Буду очень благодарен. На vipgsm@mail.ru

----------


## Woland1980

Добрый день, выложите пож-та 1с CRM вылеченный. Заранее спасибо

----------


## lector8

> Кто-нибудь уже работал с 1С-Рарус:Управление рестораном, редакция 2 или 1С-Рарус:Фаст-фуд (фронт-офис)ИИ
> Где скачать можно?


Всем добрый день. Есть у кого нить ссылки по этому вопросу?

----------


## divizion

Всем привет!
Кто устанавливал "Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи"?
В формах поступлении, в реализации, а также в других формах не активны некоторые элементы! Например, в поступлении товара не активно - выбор контрагента, а также вся табличная часть по заполнению товара. Не возможно оприходовать товар. С чем это может быть связаноИИИ Как решить проблемуИИ?  Просьба помочь...

----------


## a.lex

> есть. вылеченная


Если не сложно, можно мне тоже выслать: k_a_mail@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## art.a

киньте плиз лекарство 1С-Рарус:Ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1, art.a@list.ru

----------


## bregante

Буду признателен за инфу: как обновить официальный сетевой общепит 6 ст. до УСН?! Спасибо!

----------


## buhmel

Коллеги !
Рарус-логистика, если есть
Пожалуйста

----------


## mouravy

может у кого есть 1С-Рарус: Турагентство 1.0, перерыл вроде все, нигде не нашел

----------


## shaluniya

Люди дайте сабж 1С-Расус Общепит для Казахстана 1.0 :( очень нуно e.antipova2106@mail.ru

----------


## SKViB

Привет все! Помогите разобраться с рарус-общепитом 6 версии!!! В частности был признателен за мануал:rtfm: к этой ерунде. мыло my_skvib_box@inbox.ru заранее примного благодарен!!:)

----------


## Эд-11

И мне Пожалуйста на 44-84-67@rambler.ru 1С рарус Магазин. Буду благодарен!!!

----------


## AleSeMa

Разыскивается Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1 с ключиком и мануалом.
Если у кого есть сбросьте, пожалуйста, на мыло alesema@yandex.ru

----------


## Alex050384

Пожалуйста дайте ссылку на Автотранспорт ред.5 с лекарством на алрес alex050384@mail.ru

_Добавлено через 3 часа 25 минут 47 секунд_
А какие возможности у программы Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4.1? Для учета запчастей она может подойдет лучше чем автотранспорт? Пожалуйста дайте ссылки на обе конфы с лекарством.

----------


## AleSeMa

> Разыскивается Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1 с ключиком и мануалом.
> Если у кого есть сбросьте, пожалуйста, на мыло alesema@yandex.ru


так же нужна Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти, украинская версия 4.1

----------


## Unstappoble

народ, сжальтесь, кинь прямые ссылки или мне на почту альфа авто с таблеткой Unnstappoble@programist.ru
буду очень и очень признателен

_Добавлено через 8 минут 55 секунд_
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3104684
все дружно сказали спасибо 
альфа авто

----------

kozavva (24.08.2011), udmucs (23.12.2011)

----------


## kadet71

> кому надо на мыло или асю


Скиньте мне, пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## AleSeMa

> все дружно сказали спасибо 
> альфа авто


рутрекер лежит сегодня киньте торент файл на мыло? alesema@yandex.ru

----------


## msgnxt

> Здравствуйте! есть у кого ни будь обработка загрузки для 1с бухгалтерии 7.7? выгруженной базы из рарус альфа авто?


 у меня есть, если надо могу кинуть на мыло.

----------


## dana355

> Ну кто же выложит Общепит 8, добрый человек Найдись)
> (ну очень надо, честно)


Общепит 8, 
Добрый человек Нашелся......

Ссылка на форуме
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=121

Рарус Общепит ред. 8
http://depositfiles.com/files/f61ql9rks

----------


## Amerikanec

Доброго!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, каким-нибудь последним релизом Обещпита ред. 6.
У меня на бухгалтерии редакции еще 4.2, хотелось бы что-нибудь этого года.
Ломалка есть, надеюсь она подойдет. Если что, могу её скинуть.
elisem@rambler.ru

----------


## egorov86

Доброго времени суток, интересует ломалка для Рарус Автотранспорт 8 или исправленный cf файл можно не последнего релиза

----------


## dana355

Рарус Автотранспорт 8

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZPXR2R8L

----------


## Igor_Krap

Если есть ссылка на общепит скинь пажалуйста igor_krapivin@mail.ru

_Добавлено через 8 часов 43 минуты 58 секунд_
Зарание примного благодарен.

----------


## asniv

Пожалуйста поделитесь Рарус общепит 8, отученная от ключа, либо эмуль ключа.
asniv@mail.ru Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Edgar605

Срочно нужна с нуля 1с 7.7 для ИП Беларусь (пн15%,без НДС). Поделитесь кто-нибудь!!!! Скиньте на мыло.(Edgar605@mail.ru) Заранее благодарна.

----------


## igor_bondar77

Нужна конфигурация:
http://rarus.ru/products/soft/75992/
1C:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви (Рарус)

Поделись пожалуйста. Кинь на мыло: igor_bondar77@ukr.net

P.S. В замен могу дать конф. "Идеальный салон"

----------


## Elf-A

Поделитесь пожалуйста руководством пользователя для Общепита 6.0! Заранее благодарю :)

----------


## igor_bondar77

конфигурация:
http://rarus.ru/products/soft/75992/
1C:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви (Рарус)

http://www793.megaupload.com/files/7...etailShopCandS

----------


## sharninvl

Доброго ввремени суток! 
Ребята! помогите пожалуйста! нужен сборник рецептур для Рарус Общепит 6 и мануал хорошего качества, а то нашёл в ужасном качестве для Рарус Общепит 6
Заранее благодарен:yes:

_Добавлено через 8 часов 42 минуты 18 секунд_
Спасибо! уже нашел!

----------


## Gusenicacom

Привет Ребята, киньте Рарус 8 Общепит вылеченный или с лекарством.
seventyone@yandex.ru
У меня есть, но не могу вылечить его. Если у кого получится, попробуйте сборка 1,6,24 + protect
http://rapidshare.com/files/428861365/1_6_24_7.rar

----------


## vic000

Помогите!!!!
Нужен  1C-Рарус: управление продажами (СRM) и ключик.
Есть может у когоИ!!!!
Скиньте мне на мыло vic000@gala.net
Очень надо!

----------


## Korum

Help!!!
Cкиньте, плиз, последнее  обновление для Рарус Общепит 6 Проф....

_Добавлено через 57 секунд_
Извиняюсь....   korum@inbox.ru  Общепит сюда

----------


## СТАТА

Пожалуйста помогите 1С-Рарус:Амбулатория срочно требуется

----------


## faim

Ищу ломаную конфигурацию 1С: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики Рарус. Либо объясните как обойти защиту. Для активации нужны 2 файла V8Chicken.dll и config.xml может они у кого есть? Заранее спасибо всем добрым людям ;)

----------


## skrest

помогите пожалуста найти конфигурацию рарус  мебельное предприятие

----------


## bern

> Эмуляторы 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, Проф,


Очень нужен эмулятор ключа для 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, Проф

----------


## Вованище

Очень нужна конфигурация (рабочая) Салон красоты! Есть у кого что? dolphin_avv@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Stepi

пожалуйста! очень нужна инсталяшка для драйвера защиты на 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, Проф !!!! Ключ есть, установочный диск утерян.... очень надо, если можно, вышлите на почту ivst@mail.ru или ссылочку...
Заранее благодарен...

----------


## Muhin555

> пожалуйста! очень нужна инсталяшка для драйвера защиты на 1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред. 8, Проф !!!! Ключ есть, установочный диск утерян.... очень надо, если можно, вышлите на почту ivst@mail.ru или ссылочку...
> Заранее благодарен...


По почте отправил, хоть бы сказал, что получил, не говоря уж о благодарности....

----------


## Finist

не расстраивайся - я тебя поблагодарила. Кстати - на 1С ссылки на Рарус нет - она ведет на сайт разработчика. Про медицину -отписала - но пока не застаю в аське.

----------


## Stepi

> По почте отправил, хоть бы сказал, что получил, не говоря уж о благодарности....


;) Спасибо, все o'k...

----------


## gylgamesh

Нужна УПП+CRm последняя версия лекарства не нада

----------


## ledigaga

> По почте отправил, хоть бы сказал, что получил, не говоря уж о благодарности....


Здравствуйте!Нашла Вас через поисковик по Рарусу общепиту 8 проф)Пожалуйста, если он еще у Вас есть, вышлите, его мне на электронку:sanction@qip.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Stepi

Помогите, кто может!

Конфигурация Общепит для Украины 8: в спр.Номенклатура , если в группе установить флажок "Выгружать в РБК", то после закрытия формы группы, этот флажок сбрасывается...В чем прикол?

_Добавлено через 12 минут 23 секунды_



> Помогите, кто может!
> 
> Конфигурация Общепит для Украины 8: в спр.Номенклатура , если в группе установить флажок "Выгружать в РБК", то после закрытия формы группы, этот флажок сбрасывается...В чем прикол?


Отбой тревоги - в форме группы ссылка не на рекизит, а просто на одноименный флажок...

----------


## Tazmag

У кого естьь хоть какая нибудь литература по Бухгалтерии Бюджетных предприятий на 8.2 или 8.1

----------


## qqq111qqq

Никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой: в конфигураторе есть защищённый модуль, нет возможности даже просмотреть код этого модуля (пишет, что исходный текст модуля отсутствует).

Как сделать его открытым?

Мне это нужно для рарусовской программы 1c crm. Общий модуль :CRM_ЗащищенныеФункции.

Очень нужно его открыть, потому что без этого никак не могу справиться с синхронизацией в outlook.

----------


## mad_mix

Нужна конфигурация для грузоперевозок,поделитесь пожалуйста mad_mix@mail.ru

----------


## dagroma

> есть. вылеченная


И мне на мыло dilwlib@mail.ru

----------


## pati-moe

Помогите, несправедливость 1С с Рарусом не могут поделить Общепит8, на сайте 1С не скачать обновления, только на сайте Раруса. Срочно нужны обновления!!! В свою очередь готов поделиться любыми другими обновлениями 1С!!!

----------


## bullet13

очень нужена конфигурация 1С-Рарус:Ресторан (фронт-офис).

----------


## Atali958

ЛЮДИ! у кого есть ссылка на 1C-Рарус: Ресторан + Бар + Кафе Украинская Помогите!

----------


## Hwoarang91

здрасти!у кого есть ссылка на 1C-Рарус: Ресторан + Бар + Кафе русская версия ?

Ломанная!поделитесь плиз!

----------


## 3xwww

подскажите пожалуйста как сломать их тварение бух сельхозхозяйственного предприятия

----------


## Marvell19

Доброго времени суток! Оч. нужен мануал по УАТ !!!!
И транспортная логистика леченая, или рецептик как полечить. R60@ukr.net
пожалуста!!! очень нужно!!!

----------


## shaluniya

Народ дайте ссылку на ломанный общепит для 7.7. Очень надо для домашнего использования.

----------


## audi

Пожалуйста! Очень нужна ломаная конфигурация 1С: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики Рарус. Либо объясните как обойти защиту. Для активации нужны 2 файла V8Chicken.dll и config.xml может они у кого есть? ....очень надо, если можно, вышлите на почту belovaelenab@mail.ru или ссылочку...
Заранее благодарна...

----------


## rdfhr

Здравствуйте. Есть 1С:Предприятие 8.0 Конфигурация "Мясокомбинат", редакция 1.2 версия 1.2.5.2. Помогите обойти защиту - при открытии требует компоненту защиты рарус.
Заранее спасибо!
x-strannik@bk.ru

----------


## audi

> Помогите отучить бухгалтерия птицефабрики от ключа
> Очень нужно


Всем добрый день! Есть какое-либо решение данной проблемы? Пожалуйста, помогите!!!

----------


## Shponya

необходима конфигурация с данными (нормы для изготовления продукции из меню ресторана) для 8ки. Поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!! очееень нужно!!!!! Спасибо ))))))))))))

----------


## vp0969

Еще умельцы не нашлись сламать Сельхоз и что бы все документы проводились?
:)

----------


## makists

> У кого есть 1С: рарус "Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси" вылеченную, скиньте плиз на cobranet@mail.ru или ссылку откуда скачать можно? Очень нужно.


Если нашел "Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси" вылеченную конфигурацию поделись плизз

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 1 секунду_



> Народ, есть у кого 1С Рарус "Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси" (желательно не требующая ключа) или эмулятор ключа?


Если нашел 1С Рарус "Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси" поделись плизз!

----------


## S.Nikola

Помогите найти 8 версию общепита с обходом ключа или взломанную плз.

----------


## bern

> Помогите найти 8 версию общепита с обходом ключа или взломанную плз.


Тоже ищу такую. Буду благодарен тому, кто поделиться.
bern@pisem.net

----------


## Iranov

> Помогите найти 8 версию общепита с обходом ключа или взломанную плз.


И я тоже ищу такую же. Очень прошу поделиться, если можно , скиньте на iranov08@mail.ru  Заранее благодарю.

----------


## shaluniya

А я ищу для 7 общепит ломанный пока без результатов! :(

----------


## S.Nikola

> здрасти!у кого есть ссылка на 1C-Рарус: Ресторан + Бар + Кафе русская версия ?
> 
> Ломанная!поделитесь плиз!


Вот ссылка на Рарус Р-Б-К http://1ssunduk.blogspot.com/2009/06/blog-post.html

----------


## Corshun999

У ково есть 1С-Рарус: Мебельное предприятие скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## findirds

Очень нужно лекарство для 1С Рарус Общепит 6 УСН. Буду очень благодарна findirds@mail.ru

----------


## dred2001

Ищу 1С:CRM Стандарт полностью отученную.
З.Ы. есть частично отученная без модуля с защищенными функциями.

----------


## Muhin555

> Очень нужно лекарство для 1С Рарус Общепит 6 УСН. Буду очень благодарна findirds@mail.ru


Воспользуйтесь поиском по форуму.... оно здесь присутствует.

----------


## VilMaks

Можно повторить.... ПЛиииз

----------


## dgheus

> у меня есть "Управление Автотранспортным предприятием редакия 3.8.9." но без ключа, и есть редакция 3.1 взломанная нужна?


зайди на Яндекс и введи в ссылку такие слова: медстатистика конфигурация 7.7 скачать бесплатно, после открой 3 страницу Яндекса и на 3-ей странице найди предложение "Файлы для скачивания" вот там и будет твоя ссылка, там для 1С:7.7., 8.1.,8.2. Удачи:rolleyes:

----------


## Hwoarang91

S.Nikola Б.Спасибо

А какие мне версии искать програм!и как заставить их работать вместе

1С-РАРУС: Общепит
Рарус Ресторан+Бар+кафе

----------


## Dagon2647

Ищу CRM Проф или любую конфу от Раруса с звонилкой(УТ+CRM и т.д.) отученную разумеется.

----------


## findirds

> Воспользуйтесь поиском по форуму.... оно здесь присутствует.


Ещё раз всё перерыла, для УСН нету...

----------


## Karneil

1C-Рарус: Управление рестораном профессиональная.
Если есть киньте ссылку пожалуйста darky.hnt@gmail.com

----------


## chemistold

Народ!!!  Неужели ни у кого нет "Печать этикеток и ценников"  ?!?!?! дайте ссылку плиз!!
chemistold@mail.ru

----------


## gulyaevka

Добрый день!
Скиньте пожалуйста последние драйвера для usb-ключа защиты 1С-Рарус: Общепит 7.7

gulyaevka@mail.ru

Спасибо.

----------


## AntonXXX

Вечер добрый,скиньте пожалуйста если у кого есть драйвера для usb-защиты 1С-Рарус Общепит 8

massma29@yandex.ru

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## bern

Неужели ни у кого нет 1С-Рарус Общепит 8( отлученной) версией поновее чем (1.5.9.6)?
Очень нужно.Ищу уже месяц...

----------


## RuSo63

Всем привет. Скачал Рарус РесторанБарКафе 2.5 стд. net. Лекарством во вложенном архиве не получается вылечить.... Может кто-нибудь может что-нибудь типа "read me" скинуть с пошаговой инструкцией? В архиве "рид ми" не помогло - не полное что-ли... Стоит Вин 7ка. Буду очень благодарен.:)) ruso0007@gmail.com 
P.S.: скачивал по ссылке с Вашего сайта: http://1ssunduk.blogspot.com/2009/06/blog-post.html

----------


## JonnyWizard

Ни у кого часом не валяется 1С:Экспресс-Доставка ?

----------


## OleBur

Буду признателен за помощь, нужна 1С Рарус Ресторан+Бар+Кафе ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ от 1.5 и выше burgnik@mail.ru

----------


## TESLAM

Может у кого есть 1С Управление Птицефабрикой ?

----------


## stray_25

Срочно нужна "1С-Рарус:Ресторан+Бар+Кафе 1.5 Украинская версия" (возможно вознаграждение) stray_25@mail.ru

----------


## Hwoarang91

Помогити полным мануалом как эмулировать ключь для 1с Р-Б-К

не получается!




> *Скрытый текст*Здравствуйте!
> 
> Данный эмулятор подходит как Ресторану так и к общепиту Проф
> 
> Инфа по настройке и запуску эмулятора:
> 1. Установить конфигурацию, штатные драйвер и сервер ключа.
> 2. Разархивировать файлы в пустую папку.
> 3. Удалить оригинальный сервер ключа - 'delete.bat'
> 4. Установить эмулятор сервера ключа - 'install.bat'
> ...



не памагает этот мануал!

и на работает почемута в cmd net start skeysrvc нету сообщегие не какова ссылается на то что не правильная команда!

еще кое что нашол

- в папке %SystemRoot%/system32 должен лежать Ваш skeysrvc.exe (226101 байтa) у меня там лежит

239 КБ (245480 байт) в комплекте нужного было поделитесь!

вот ошибка в 1с 



> Init: Ключ защиты:Не найден ключ защиты
> Init: Невосстановимая ошибка компоненты защиты

----------


## forzi

1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6, 7.70.521 (Декабрь 2010)

----------


## sadosanta

Ищу лекарство или ломанную 1С-Рарус: Магазин одежды и спорттоваров, редакция 2.5, sandorjan@mail.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## mdv2010

Буду признателен за помощь, нужна последняя конфигурация 1С Рарус Общепит 6 для УСН
etu8@mail.ru

----------


## montecri100

Помогите найти 1C-Рарус: Управление рестораном профессиональная с таблэткой.

----------


## Inessa

Добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста  Управление автотранспортом для 7.7

----------


## Inessa

Добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста  Управление автотранспортом для 7.7

----------


## deduchka

Привет всем!
Нет ни у кого отученной версии "Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" для 8.1 скиньте пожалуйста на Mubit@yandex.ru
премного благодарен

----------


## Shena

> 1С-Рарус:Общепит ред.6, 7.70.521 (Декабрь 2010)


 
перезалей плиз ....

----------


## forzi

> перезалей плиз ....


все качается

----------


## AntonXXX

forzi декабрьский общепит без эмулятораИИ?

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

Друзья у кого есть возможность выложите пожалуйста последний Общепит 8 (1.6.31.1), сегодня только вышел. Заранее спасибо :)

----------


## forzi

> forzi декабрьский общепит без эмулятораИИ?


да, иначе я бы написал.

----------


## kvaga74

> У меня есть, но не могу вылечить его. Если у кого получится, попробуйте сборка 1,6,24 + protect
> http://rapidshare.com/files/428861365/1_6_24_7.rar


Рарус Общепит 8 Проф релиз 1.6.28.1 (*.cf)
http://ifolder.ru/21664431
отученная от жадности (декодированы модули защиты, убрана только привязка к ключу, остальные процедуры не тронуты)

ЗЫ. У кого есть более актуальные релизы этой шняги? :blush:

----------

Klara (24.11.2011)

----------


## Bobr2006

Люди, будьте добры поделитесь плиз 
1С:Предприятие» для мебельного производства

----------


## login132

У кого нибудь есть 1С-Рарус: Магазин 2 для семерки. Релиз  ближе к концу 2010 года ?

----------


## HuppeR

Поделитесь пожалуйста рабочей версией Альфа-Авто - автозапчасти 3 и выше! Буду очень признателен!

----------


## Voruga

Добрый день! Для бухгалтерии вышло обновление 2.0.19.9, для Общепита у кого-нибудь есть подобное? Заранее спасибо :)

----------


## igrmik

Очень надо
Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси. Украинская версия
и
1С:Предприятие 8. Управление автотранспортом для Украины
какие есть последние версии отученные 
и доки к ним если есть

----------


## knyaz-oleg

Добрый день ! Очень надо 1С Рарус Туроператор или Турагенство на УСН, желательно отученный от жадности. Спасибо всем кто откликнется

----------


## HuppeR

Нужен 1С-Рарус Автозапчасти+Автошины 3.11 ! Прошу в личку, договоримся.

----------


## liaber

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, где можно скачать конфигурацию 1С-Рарус: Магазин 1.0 Украинская версия? Плизззз:) liaber@meta.ua

----------


## арах

А есть у кого конфа Рарурс: Комбинат Питания под 8 ?

----------


## ytestova

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как взломать драйвер защиты для рарус общепит 6,0. Скачать - скачала, установила, а что дальше делать. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## steelrock

> Помогите найти 1C-Рарус: Управление рестораном профессиональная с таблэткой.


Имеется конфа....
1С-Рарус: Управление рестораном, редакция 2 (02.0.28.02)
рабочая))))

----------


## sprint555

kvaga74 есть всё, пиши в личку.

----------


## montecri100

> Имеется конфа....
> 1С-Рарус: Управление рестораном, редакция 2 (02.0.28.02)
> рабочая))))


Так как насчёт того, чтоб поделиться :);)

----------


## steelrock

> Так как насчёт того, чтоб поделиться :);)


1С Рарус: Управление рестораном 2.0 (Леченая, полный функционал)

Не забывайте говорить "СПАСИБО" :blush:

----------

pzofА (01.02.2012), TBoych (26.03.2012), Vovanches (01.08.2011)

----------


## starnak

Очень нужна ломанная Рарус:CRM Управление продажами, редакция 2 для 7.7 помогите добрые люди evr_2@mail.ru

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

Друзья, у кого есть Общепит 8 под 1С 8.2, будте добры, поделитесь :)

----------


## sprint555

А толку таблетки всё равно нет на катран.

----------


## sprint555

Потому что общепит защищен этой гадостью.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 12 секунд_
У кого есть эмуль на сей ключ? могу поделиться чистой базой Общепит. Версия 2.0.19.9?

----------


## Володя1

Добрые люди, подскажите чайнику через какую платформу можно загрузить файл СF  1С Рарус Общепит ред. 8 ПрофИИ?

----------


## montecri100

> Добрые люди, подскажите чайнику через какую платформу можно загрузить файл СF  1С Рарус Общепит ред. 8 ПрофИИ?


Через конфигуратор 8.1 или 8.2 (с конвертацией)
Конфигуратор -> Конфигурация -> открыть Конфигурацию -> Загрузить Конфигурацию из файла...

----------


## skipper2

Ищу Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти, украинская версия 4.1.03.
Буду рад, даже не отвязанной.

----------


## skaydra

> 1С Рарус: Управление рестораном 2.0 (Леченая, полный функционал)
> 
> Не забывайте говорить "СПАСИБО" :blush:


steelrock, не могу зайти на рапиру можно где то в другом месте скачать? Спасибо.:blush:

----------


## allecx

ЛЮДИ!!! кто-нибудь может поделиться рарус: общепит 6 *ПРОФ*...стандарт - есть, но немного неподходит...хочется попробовать задумки на ПРОФ... БУДУ ПРЕМНОГО БЛАГОДАРЕН ПО ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКИ!!!

----------


## steelrock

> steelrock, не могу зайти на рапиру можно где то в другом месте скачать? Спасибо.:blush:


https://rapidshare.com/files/4508565...__________.rar

----------


## AntonXXX

Привет всемможет есть у кого 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 6, стандартный вариант 054 релиз от 15.02.2011ИИИбуду очень признателен,kredit.brocker@yandex.ru

----------


## Tduty

Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 1.0.14.3 есть у кого?
Очень нужна!

----------


## ZALEXAN

Всё-таки интересно есть ли у кого-нибудь 1С Рарус "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование" вылеченная от жадности или ключ....

----------


## liaber

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, где можно скачать конфигурацию 1С-Рарус: Магазин 1.0 Украинская версия? Плизззз liaber@meta.ua

----------


## Ivan-r777

Привет Всем у кого есть Аптека 1.0.14 версии или обновление

----------


## oen123

Кто-нибудь уже работал с 1С Рарус Общепит 8.1? Стоит ред. 1.5.9.6 Проблема по себестоимости блюд. Завожу документ "Рецептура" указываю, что данная рецептура из расчёта на 100 блюд. Потом делаю документ "Выпуск блюда" и выпускаю 10 блюд. А проводка по сумме ставится тупо как указал на 100 блюд. Например, салат "Фантазия": на 100 блюд у него стоимость 4250р. Делаю выпуск 10 порций, проводка по выпуску блюда ставит количество 10, а сумму 4250 и аналитический отчёт по выручке получается в минусах (прибыль). Если в рецептуре поставишь норму на 10 блюд, то всё пересчитывается. Вот я и не допру, то ли надо рецептуру из расчёта на одно блюдо для всей номенклатуры делать, то ли настройки какие-то не верно поставил (типа расчёт себестоимости в управленческом учёте). Резюме - не расчитывается сумма одного блюда при учёте количества по норме в рецептуре.

----------


## Владимировна

1С:Рарус Общепит 8 УСН очень надо

----------


## Muhin555

> 1С:Рарус Общепит 8 УСН очень надо


посмотрите здесь.... 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...38&postcount=6

----------


## bogdan51

Всем,Привет! Буду признателен за помощь, нужна 1С Рарус Альфа-Авто: Автосалон-Автосервис-Автозапчасти,Редакция  выше 4.1 (4.1.01.14) .Интересуют больше обработки по выгрузке/загрузке из Альфа в Бухгалтерию в плане перехода на 8.2 и 2.0. Сама Альфа у нас лицензионная,но рабочий релиз 4.1.01.05,так как много своих изменений. Спасибо.

----------


## Shkerin

Помогите, люди добрые, очень нужна взломанная конфигурация "Управление Автотранспортным предприятием редакция"

----------


## ytestova

Скиньте кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, свежую Рарус Общепит 6,0 УСН на ytestova@yandex.ru. Буду признательна, спасибо.

----------


## Владимировна

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 13 секунд_
Ищу рарусовский Электронный сборник рецептур Gogoleva007@rambler.ru пжлста Общепит, ред.8 Базовая (на базе Бухгалтерии предприятия релиз 1.6.25.9) (1.6.29.1)

----------


## Макаров9

> Скиньте кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, свежую Рарус Общепит 6,0 УСН на ytestova@yandex.ru. Буду признательна, спасибо.


Присоединяюсь, адрес fdlytkin@mail.ru

----------


## Drfox

1С Рарус "Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси"
вылеченная от вопросов
заранее благодарен

----------


## BelokSA

Есть 1с: Рарус: Общепит ред. 6 ПРОФ отвязаный от ключа, с работающем планом-меню, МЕНЯЮ на инструкцию пользователя для Общепит ред. 6 ПРОФ в отличном качестве и сборник рецептур

----------


## Макаров9

Сборник рецептур был здесь http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/peauiuxmo

----------


## Dynamite83

Есть ли у кого Рарус: Общепит 8 версия 1.6.25 (обновление или полный), буду очеьн благодарен! dmma@bk.ru

----------


## lecnik

Есть у кого Рарус:Экспресс-Доставка желательно вылеченная, буду очень признателен lecnik@mail.ru

----------


## Romanis78

Есть Альфа-Авто: Автосервис-Автозапчасти 4.1.01.19, но не отученная от жадности. Перерыл весь инет, но так и не смог ее вылечить. Кто может чем помочь? 
Если что - romanis78@mail.ru

----------


## crazand

Здравствуйте!

Помогите пожалуйста найти вылеченную Рарус:Амбулаторию. 

заранее спасибо! буду безумно благодарен!

crazand@yandex.ru

----------


## Muhin555

> Есть 1с: Рарус: Общепит ред. 6 ПРОФ отвязаный от ключа, с работающем планом-меню, МЕНЯЮ на инструкцию пользователя для Общепит ред. 6 ПРОФ в отличном качестве и сборник рецептур


Могу обменять полностью "Коробочную версию" с ключем на 1-го пользователя..... на благодарность в разумных пределах.

----------


## LisLs

> Могу обменять полностью "Коробочную версию" с ключем на 1-го пользователя..... на благодарность в разумных пределах.


Это бред в 1с: Рарус: Общепит ред. 6 ПРОФ нет ключей на одного пользователя,
Но очень хочется мартовский релиз.

----------


## Elena_gp

Подскажите пожалуйста как загрузить сборник рецептур в 8.1 общепит

----------


## fell

Может кто-нибудь выложить или прислать Управление рестораном ломаную? По теме прошёлся - ссылки либо битые, либо конфа не ломаная. Заранее спасибо

----------


## LisLs

Как-то с Рарус:Общепитом семерочным совсем тяжко в этом году получилось, пришлось закрытие месяца руками переписывать, кому надо готовую конфу вышлю, у клиентов работает.

----------


## Персефона

LisLs, а сколько стоит? очень надо.

----------


## worhmax

> https://rapidshare.com/files/4508565...__________.rar


добрый человек, еще раз ссылку на Управление рестораном 2.0
старая уже не работает.

----------


## den1star

Народ, у кого есть 1с: crm проф леченная, киньте ссылку пожалуйста den1star@yandex.ru

----------


## alraven

Люди добрые! Поделитесь эмулятором для Рарус Общепит 8:blush: на мыло sakhzapad@bk.ru

----------


## eldorado

Уважаемые! Кто может поделиться ломанной конфигурацией Магазин одежды и обуви.
Очень нужно. Премного благодарен заранее.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 40 секунд_
очень нужно!

----------


## mst_work

> Может кто-нибудь выложить или прислать Управление рестораном ломаную? По теме прошёлся - ссылки либо битые, либо конфа не ломаная. Заранее спасибо


Хочеться услышать ответ на этот вопрос. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## montecri100

> Уважаемые! Кто может поделиться ломанной конфигурацией Магазин одежды и обуви.
> Очень нужно. Премного благодарен заранее.
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 40 секунд_
> очень нужно!


http://rapidshare.com/files/45589777...14.3_setup.rar

----------


## Альбиночка

Добрый день!
Скиньте пожалуйста последние драйвера для usb-ключа защиты 1С-Рарус: Общепит 7.7  под windows 7.

albinaka@inbox.ru  Спасибо большое:)

----------


## A.pustota

Помогите найти 1с Рарус 8,0. Pegushin.a@mail.ru

----------


## lecnik

помогите найти  Рарус Экспресс-доставка,версия любая нужна для учебы, могу поделится рарусом общепит для 8.1 и 8.2
lecnik@mail.ru

----------


## pavelmozgoff

У кого нибудь есть Альфа авто обновление релизов 4.1.01.17, 4.1.01.18, 4.1.01.19, 4.1.01.20? Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## AmoZ

Люди, есть у кого "здоровая" 1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт ред. 5?

----------


## AndyPanda

Ну и я спрошу.Может у кого есть Сельское хозяйство 2.0 отученное от ключа или анализатор кода(знаю такие есть.Они раскрывают закрытый код, и так можно любую конфигурацию ручками отвязать от ключа.Думаю сейчас так и делают).
Можно в личку.

----------


## EVRDN

Добрые люди!!! Кто-нибудь может сделать файл для установки Сборника рецептур для 1С Рарус:Общепит 8.1 на 8.2 платформу?

_Добавлено через 7 минут 5 секунд_

----------


## neotim

Помогите найти рарус магазин. Скиньте на neotim@inbox.ru

----------


## Валерик

Ребята дайте пожалуйста рецептуры для 1С-Рарус Общепит

_Добавлено через 7 часов 42 минуты 20 секунд_



> У кого-нибудь есть Общепит для 8.0 или Сборник рецептур для 8.1? Или подскажите как установить Общепит для 8.1 и Сборник рецептур для 8.0 вместе - пишет, что не совместимые версии. Есть установленные 1С 8.0 и 8.1.


 поделись пожалуйста ссылочкой на Сборник рецептур для 8.0 , заранее благодарен mvn-kruf@yandex.ru

_Добавлено через 6 минут 50 секунд_



> Сборник рецептур
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/peauiuxmo


  а как обойти ключ Star Force

----------


## asdek

Поделитесь рабочей версией Конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4" желательно чтобы сразу с эмулятором или ключом sklad_avtoshin@mail.ru

----------


## Aliks_Sokolov

> у меня есть "Управление Автотранспортным предприятием редакия 3.8.9." но без ключа, и есть редакция 3.1 взломанная нужна?


Может есть рабочая версия данной программы

_Добавлено через 15 минут 23 секунды_
Вышлите плиз версию 3.1 взломанную на Aliks14@yandex.ru

----------


## asdek

Здесь полностью рабочая версия данной программы _http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3104684

----------


## EVRDN

Поставь Alcohol и будет тебе счастье.......:)

----------


## asdek

Как при помощи Alcohol  установить прогу ведь нужен образ с оригинального диска как я думаю.

----------


## slai

Поделитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь  Больничная аптека 	1.0.4.2 или версией более раней очень нужно:blush: turbaev@rambler.ru

----------


## Родная_84

Добрый день! Подскажите где можно достать CRM ПРОФ для 1С:Предприятие 8.1 УТ? Ломанную соответственно.

----------


## maricha

Если есть у кого скиньте пожалуйста Больничная аптека 1.0.4.2 на drezna-bol@mail.ru Спасибо.

----------


## alexhill

Помогите пожалуйста найти 1С - Рарус Управление рестораном 2.0 или выше, можно не ломанную. amyrav@rambler.ru

----------


## aleksru24

Люди помогите плиз - нужно Управление автотранспортным предприятием по 1С8
Выложите у кого есть или скиньте на почту aleksru24@yandex.ru

----------


## bestship

> Люди помогите плиз - нужно Управление автотранспортным предприятием по 1С8
> Выложите у кого есть или скиньте на почту aleksru24@yandex.ru


Управление автотранспортом
http://letitbit.net/download/4451.49..._11_2.rar.html

----------


## msgnxt

> Управление автотранспортом
> http://letitbit.net/download/4451.49..._11_2.rar.html


А файл то где?  Запрашиваемая вами страница не существует!

----------


## bestship

Управление автотранспортным предприятием:
http://letitbit.net/download/85988.8....12.3.rar.html

Обновление: 
http://letitbit.net/download/24503.2...pdate.exe.html

----------


## vivit

Привет всем, помогите плз, есть 1с Розница "книжный магазин", но при создании новой базы из существующей, некоторые поля становятся недоступными. Вопрос как это победить?

----------


## aleksru24

> Управление автотранспортным предприятием:
> http://letitbit.net/download/85988.8....12.3.rar.html
> 
> Обновление: 
> http://letitbit.net/download/24503.2...pdate.exe.html


спасибо - а есть  именно управление автотранспортным ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕМ?
и есть ли такая же как УАТ но с бухгалтерским учетом?

----------


## Maxteh

:(
Случилось ужасное и комп на котором все стояло(а именно старый 1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт Стандарт ред. 6.02  на 1С:7.7) умерло вместе со старым винчестером.
Обратился к диску в коробке, а он оказался пустой (хотя раньше, как говорит предыдущий админ, на диске был и сервер ключа защиты и сама конфа). Если у кого осталось это ПО(программа для ключа защиты и сама конфигурация) и есть возможность прислать хотя бы 1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт Стандарт ред. 5.0 скиньте ссылку на скачивание на maksfly@mail.ru.

Заранее благодарю за помощь и поддержку

_Добавлено через 49 минут 35 секунд_
Нашел конфу с сервером защиты. Ссылка прикреплена ниже.
1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт сетевая 5.43 ред.Стандарт. забираем без паролей и без смс)))) Сутки потерял на поиск
Чистая ссылка: http://files.mail.ru/GAHT65

----------


## Большой Гарри

Поделитесь, плиз, если есть у кого "здоровая" 1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт ред. 5.

----------


## helenchekc

Может у кого-то есть Рарус Комильфо: Салон Красоты, желательно вылеченную или эмуль... Очень надо. Пожалуйста...

----------


## Tanja_

Доброго времени суток! Помогите, есть у кого-нибудь 1С-Рарус: Финансовый анализ для 8.1 очень нужно.:blush:

----------


## pups23

Здравствуйте! Помогите у кого есть 1С-Рарус:Общепит 8 Буду очень признателен:blush:

----------


## top_dormidont

Разыскивается Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1 с ключиком и мануалом
 скиньте пожалуйста на top_eugeni@mail.ru

----------


## TShark

Добрый день.
Очень нужна демо-база для Управление автотранспортом 3.0.8.1.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Tanja_

Люди, помогите, найти 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит с ключиком и мануалом желательно, derevjashkina@inbox.ru

----------


## Lynatick

Доброе утро!

Помогайте 1С:8,X Управление ресторанов с ключом. СПС заранее. lynatick@gmail.com

----------


## Tanja_

> Люди, помогите, найти 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит с ключиком и мануалом желательно, derevjashkina@inbox.ru


 Доброго времени суток! Ответа на мою просьбу так и не дождалась, может кто-нибудь отликнится пожалуйста, на мою просьбу очень нужно на платформу 8.2 Заранее благодарю.

_Добавлено через 28 часов 37 минут 50 секунд_
Доброго времени суток! Помогите, есть у кого-нибудь 1С-Рарус: Финансовый анализ для 8.1 или можно для 7.7 очень нужно. Заранее благодарю. derevjashkina@inbox.ru

----------


## stmiha

Помогите пожалуйста нужна 1С - Рарус "Управление рестораном 2.0" или выше stmiha@mail.ru . Спасибо!!! Может у кого есть книга руководство пользователя "Управление рестораном " на платформе 8.х  тоже буду очень признателен.

----------


## Maksko

Помогите пожалуйста нужна 1С - Рарус "Управление рестораном 2.0" или выше 
suponevo-konoxov@mail.ru . Спасибо!!! Может у кого есть книга руководство пользователя "Управление рестораном " на платформе 8.х тоже буду очень признателен.

----------


## montecri100

> Помогите пожалуйста нужна 1С - Рарус "Управление рестораном 2.0" или выше 
> suponevo-konoxov@mail.ru . Спасибо!!! Может у кого есть книга руководство пользователя "Управление рестораном " на платформе 8.х тоже буду очень признателен.


*Конфигурация от 1С-Рарус, Общепит, ред.8 Проф*

релиз 1.6.28.1 - 178 Мб 
пароль - h00k

Описание конфигурации - 99.87 Мб

Рецептуры, образ диска - 42.7 Мб

справочник ХЭХ продуктов - 0.6 Мб


*Конфигурация от 1С-Рарус, Управление рестораном, редакция 2*

релиз 02.0.28.05 - 42.5 Мб
пароль - h00k

----------

TBoych (21.03.2012)

----------


## Dprokhor

Может есть у кого  конфигурация "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование" 8.1 Рарус....скиньте пожалуйсто Dprochor@mail.ru , или ссылку дайте И...очень нужна ...заранее спосибо:)

----------


## jondoe2009

Помогите с обходом защиты* 1С-Рарус, Управление рестораном, редакция 2*
есть ли эмулятор или ломаная конфигурация у кого нить ?

----------


## montecri100

> Может есть у кого  конфигурация "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование" 8.1 Рарус....скиньте пожалуйсто Dprochor@mail.ru , или ссылку дайте И...очень нужна ...заранее спосибо:)


Платформа: 1С: Предприятие 8.1
 Конфигурация: Демо "1С-рарус: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование" 
 Версия: 2.1.1.5 (отученная от ключика)
 Размер: 52 МB
Транспортная логистика и экспедирование

----------

a.lex (15.07.2011), al_13 (03.06.2012), bezukladnikova (17.09.2012), LeeLoo (10.01.2013), lera11 (01.08.2011), lil788 (02.05.2012)

----------


## 17919

> Конфигурация от 1С-Рарус, Общепит, ред.8 Проф
> 
> релиз 1.6.28.1 - 178 Мб
> пароль - h00k
> 
> Описание конфигурации - 99.87 Мб
> 
> Рецептуры, образ диска - 42.7 Мб
> 
> справочник ХЭХ продуктов - 0.6 Мб


ключик есть к нему?.. пишет "Внимание, данная конфигурация работает в режиме достаточном для ознакомления с её функционалом.  
В данной версии не доступен функционал внешних компонент.
"

----------


## montecri100

> ключик есть к нему?.. пишет "Внимание, данная конфигурация работает в режиме достаточном для ознакомления с её функционалом.  
> В данной версии не доступен функционал внешних компонент.
> "


Нужно искать отученную от ключа. Ищем.

----------


## 17919

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от 17919 Посмотреть сообщение
> ключик есть к нему?.. пишет "Внимание, данная конфигурация работает в режиме достаточном для ознакомления с её функционалом.
> В данной версии не доступен функционал внешних компонент.
> "
> Нужно искать отученную от ключа. Ищем.


а для 8.2 нету общепита ?

----------


## Cobranet

Народ, есть ли у кого Рарус: Управление Автотранспортом, последний релиз 3.0.20.1 И
Выложите, пожалуйста. Самая обычная, не ломаная нужна.

----------


## serg_art

А ломаную "Автотранспорт" хоть какую-нибудь можно? а то все ссылки убитые..

----------


## Cobranet

Вот ломаная: http://zalil.ru/29923802

----------


## XANTAN

Господа, очень прошу, помогите пожалуйста, нужен эмулятор на 1С Рарус. Ресторан+Бар+Кафе 1.1 Украинская версия. Сетевая. 
Все эмуляторы что перепробывал работают только на 1С Рарус. Ресторан+Бар+Кафе 2.5

----------


## Зейдрахым

И мне zika1961@mail.ru

----------


## stol6

А какой пароль на файл? Спасибо!

_Добавлено через 25 минут 9 секунд_
Вот ломаная: http://zalil.ru/29923802 
На этот файл.

----------


## Cobranet

> А какой пароль на файл? Спасибо!
> 
> _Добавлено через 25 минут 9 секунд_
> Вот ломаная: http://zalil.ru/29923802 
> На этот файл.


Password: ru-board

----------


## Nekii

Добрый день. Подскажите, есть ли *Управление автотранспортным предприятием* и *Автотранспорт* для платформы 1С Предприятие 8.2.13.219?

----------


## csilla

В 1с Рарус Управление Автотранспортом, ломаной конфе, что выложена по ссылке выше выходят ошибки :( например: при добавлении ТС на вкладке модель - Норма расхода ГСМ - пытаюсь добавить ГСМ - выдает: Не обнаружен ключ защиты типового решения (Это в служебных сообщениях)ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ:confused::confused::confused:

----------


## senau

> Может у кого-то есть Рарус Комильфо: Салон Красоты, желательно вылеченную или эмуль... Очень надо. Пожалуйста...


Тоже оченьнужна, выложите плиз.

----------


## Jar

Очень интересная конфигурация 1С ITIL может кто выложит для ознакомления пожалуйста

----------


## Maksko

Помогите пожалуйста нужна 1С  Элит-строительство, редакция 2.2
suponevo-konoxov@mail.ru . Спасибо!!!

----------


## aleksru24

Люди помогите пожалуйста - нужно Автотранспорт ред. 5 или 6 :((( пожалуйста, можно на почту aleksru24@yandex.ru

----------


## Елена 1506

При запуске программы рарус общепит 6,0. выходит сообщение "не обнаружен ключ защиты программы, повторить поиск ключа". Подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно сделатьИ? Очень нужно!!!!:confused:

----------


## tanir

Есть у кого УАТ: Строительная техника и механизмы? последняя нелеченная версия (кажись 3.0.6 была.  может 7 вышла уже). в личку или почту cbrgpr@gmail.com

----------


## TalNika

Елена 1506  а ключ-то есть?

----------


## Елена 1506

> Елена 1506  а ключ-то есть?


Есть какой-то файл Eutron.exe, при нажатии на который появляется окно с сообщением установка ключа защиты. :(

----------


## al_kon

> Есть у кого УАТ: Строительная техника и механизмы? последняя нелеченная версия (кажись 3.0.6 была


А 3.0.6 не выложите, если есть?

----------


## sigma133

Доброго всем времени, поделитесь вылеченной Рарус общепит, ссылочку лучше в личку.

----------


## admer

Доброго всем, поделитесь с УТ и взаимоотношениями с клиентами и таблеточкой к ней

----------


## sigma133

Ребят помогайте..горю Нужен общепит

----------


## zapik

Добрый день!
очень нужна *1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт для 7.7* - редакция 5 или 6, вылеченная либо эмулятор
в наличии имеются для 1с8 редакция 3, для 7.7 редакция 5, не леченная и редакция 4 рабочая

----------


## aleksru24

можно мне 3 и 4 редакцию на почту aleksru24@mail.ru

----------

al_kon (28.07.2011)

----------


## m1kl

ищу 1С:Предприятие 8 CRM ПРОФ, 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), рарус автоматизация 1с франчайзи и таблетки к ним.
 плз помогите mihail47@gmail.com

----------


## Vovanches

Добрые люди, поделитесь Общепитом для Украины на почту 190-13-10@Rambler.ru. устроит любая версия под восьмёрку. спасибо

----------


## bk1975

1С-Рарус, Управление рестораном, редакция 3 - есть у кого-нибудь ?

----------


## Kseniya

Доброе время суток
очень надо Ресторан+Бар+Кафе ред 2.5.
не поделитесь конфигурацией, мне нужна последнее обновление 2010-2011г... у меня есть только 2007, но к сожалению новый фискальник с ним не работает.
очень надо...поделитесь пож-та.

----------


## borjohn1979

а можно мне cf на мыло? Очень охота поглядеть. bj2000@mail.ru

----------


## vostokinc

> Добрый день!
> очень нужна *1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт для 7.7* - редакция 5 или 6, вылеченная либо эмулятор
> в наличии имеются для 1с8 редакция 3, для 7.7 редакция 5, не леченная и редакция 4 рабочая


Добрый день.
Поделитесь редакцие 3 для 1с8 пж-та.
Можно на почту vostok-inc@mail.ru

----------


## Персефона

*montecri100*, а можно вас попросить перезалить на другое хранилище  ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## Zokerr

У кого есть ссылка на ЕСХН хотелось бы обновить

----------


## WhitWolf

*Всем доброго времени суток! Может у кого есть для платформы 7.7 «1С:Предприятие» для автоперевозчиков и автотранспортных предприятий с лекарством. Поделитесь есле не жалко! ))) Заранее спасибо! whitewolfbhk@yandex.ru 

*

---------- Post added at 15:50 ---------- Previous post was at 15:49 ----------

*Всем доброго времени суток! Может у кого есть для платформы 7.7 «1С:Предприятие» для автоперевозчиков и автотранспортных предприятий с лекарством. Поделитесь есле не жалко! ))) Заранее спасибо! whitewolfbhk@yandex.ru*

----------


## gylgamesh

Подскажите на базе какой конфы рарус под 7.7 общепит писал? и 521 релиз общепита под 7.7 это норма или свежей есть?

----------


## gylgamesh

Нужен Общепит желательно на более свежем релизе бухи нежели 521 релиз вобщем нид общепит стандарт под 7.7 без таблеток и лекарств

----------


## montecri100

> *montecri100*, а можно вас попросить перезалить на другое хранилище  ПОЖАЛУЙСТА


Управление_рестораном_2.0

http://www.filesonic.com/file/185416...ном_2.0.rar

Внутри архива setup под 8.1 , cd, cf, dt под 8.2

----------


## Almor

Как сломать 1С:Рарус Альфа Авто Автосалон+Автосервис+Запча  сти 7.7? Может кто сталкивался, что можно сделать?

----------


## romeo1047

> Рарус Общепит 8 Проф релиз 1.6.28.1 (*.cf)
> http://ifolder.ru/21664431
> отученная от жадности (декодированы модули защиты, убрана только привязка к ключу, остальные процедуры не тронуты)
> 
> ЗЫ. У кого есть более актуальные релизы этой шняги?




Спасибо, только чего то я не могу из архива достать....или может я ламер?0

---------- Post added at 21:56 ---------- Previous post was at 21:43 ----------




> По умолчанию
> 
>     Цитата Сообщение от kvaga74 Посмотреть сообщение
>     Рарус Общепит 8 Проф релиз 1.6.28.1 (*.cf)
> http://ifolder.ru/21664431
>     отученная от жадности (декодированы модули защиты, убрана только привязка к ключу, остальные процедуры не тронуты)
> 
>     ЗЫ. У кого есть более актуальные релизы этой шняги?
> 
> ...




Я ламер....все получилось спасиба

----------

dgheus (25.03.2012)

----------


## gylgamesh

Общепит 7.7 последний релиз пооожалуйста!!!

----------


## gylgamesh

Общепит 7.7 последний релиз пооожалуйста!!! на gylgamesh@yandex.ru

----------


## VlaSt

1С-Рарус:Торговый комплекс.Продовольственны   товары. редакция 8.1, помогите найти пожалуйста!!!

----------


## begenev

Доброго дня.
Друзья, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией рарус фаст-фуд (фронт-офис)
ключ есть, просто конфигурация нужна.
Буду благодарен, могу маленько wmr;)

----------


## Шешелев Иван

Добрый день. Поделитесь Рарус:Альфа-Авто под 8.1. и конечно бы хочетелось вылеченную:) Или может у кого обработка завалялась для выгрузки из неё в Буху8.2?
Заранее признателен.

----------


## козий

Ребятки нужна чистая CRM папус ) помогите кто можетттттттттттт. Желательно с микстурой

----------


## begenev

Рарус ресторан фронт офис - Очень надо! Друзья поделитесь pls

----------


## nAFaNyA99

Здравствуйте.

Нужен 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 8, проф последний крякнутный, в общем чтоб сразу все работало.
Последний релиз релиз 1.6.9.4 ?

Есть у кого?

Заранее благодарен, маил xnafanyax@gmail.com

----------


## msgnxt

> Как сломать 1С:Рарус Альфа Авто Автосалон+Автосервис+Запча  сти 7.7? Может кто сталкивался, что можно сделать?


ставится эмулятор ключа, заменяется dll- и все работает.

----------


## Zokerr

Кто может поделиться обновлением для ЕСХН рарус... выложите плиз ссылку

----------


## Daff_007

Добрый день!
Есть варианты достать 1С-Рарус: Комбинат питанияИ Заранее благодарен! ;)

----------


## lera11

1С-Рарус:Ресторан (фронт-офис) полная установка без лекарства, редакция 1 - 01.0.10.02 
http://narod.ru/disk/26854539001/set...front.zip.html

----------

av8521 (02.10.2011), chimcat (02.11.2011), fibfortpost (06.11.2012), forfree (21.12.2011), FreeMaker (09.04.2012)

----------


## Kolcifer

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь у кого есть "Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" не могу найти ((ужас просто((

----------


## kidtyr

Всем привет нужен 1С-Рарус: Общепит, редакция 8, Украинская, заранее благодарен.

----------


## smitti911

Всем привет нужен 1С-Рарус: Общепит, редакция 8, Украинская, заранее благодарен.

----------


## vvv59

*1С 8.2.  Рарус  Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1 релиз 4.1.01.21.  (полный дистрибутив, не ломанный)*

** letitbit ** …..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** i-filez **

----------

Maxteh (24.08.2012), mulyar.spb (20.12.2011)

----------


## montecri100

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь у кого есть "Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" не могу найти ((ужас просто((


Лови http://ifolder.ru/26157146 "Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" v_1.0.15.1_Setup_14062011

----------

Kolcifer (06.10.2011), Kudravii (24.10.2011)

----------


## freely

Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь вылеченная 1С-Рарус: Управление рестораном-2.0? Очень нужна для работы. Могу поделиться 1С Общепит 1.6.28.1. freely@bk.ru

----------


## c0l1bry

Доброго времени суток! Очень нужен 1С-Рарус:Сборник рецептур, любой редакции. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Pic_nic

Нужен Рарус: общепит отученный от ключей с полным функционалом!
Все ссылки выше в ленте убитые...
Заранее, СПАСИБО!

----------


## Merlin_2000

Добрый день!
У кого нибудь есть такая конфигурация
1С-Рарус:Транспортная логистика и экспедирование все ссылки мертвые, ничего найти не могу.

----------


## Merlin_2000

Добрый день!
У кого нибудь есть такая конфигурация
1С-Рарус:Транспортная логистика и экспедирование все ссылки мертвые, ничего найти не могу.

----------


## Galla

Коллеги!
Помогите, плиз!!!!!!!!! Есть ли у кого 1С-Рарус:ПИФ, ред.2.

----------


## pereb

Коллеги, ищу Рарус Фаст-Фуд, если у кого есть, буду признателен :)

----------


## mbyura

*Добрые люди, поделитесь  крякнутим Общепитом для Украины на почту m_v_yura@ukr.net. устроит любая версия под восьмёрку. спасибо*

----------


## LisLs

Общепит 6.0  530 версия от Раруса, давайте делиться.
.

----------


## Viewsonic1984

Люди добрые, есть кто может помочь найти или дать ссылку, или отправить 
1С Предприятие общепит: 8 версию любую....
буду очеь благодарен, а то все ссылки покачал ничего не находится...
пмогите)а)

krilovavs2009@rambler.ru

----------


## Gera_90

Ищу конфигурация Раруса "Мясокомбинат" 

kuvakin_georgiy@mail.ru

----------


## nyda

Уважаемые господа, добрые! Ищу Рарус: Турагентсво. Помогите, можно ломаное.

----------


## Alex050384

Хоть кто-нибудь нашел Автотранспорт ред.5 для платформы 7.7, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Ask2011

Для удаленного администрирования 1С Рарус Общепит 6 УСН
нужен эммулятор ключа или ломанный food6std.dll
Помогите? кто может.
Заранее благодарен.
help@mail.primorye.ru

----------


## vincenikki

поделитесь плиз 1С-рарус магазин сотовой связи

----------


## Michael2006

Помогите пожалуйста с конфигурацией "Управление автотранспортом для Украины" под восьмерку. Все ссылки битые.

----------


## hatemnml

поделитесь конфигурацией "Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи". заранее спасибо

----------


## aleecvbard

Доброго времени суток!
Не поделитесь лекарством от жадности для Рарус Магазин одежды и спорттоваров 2.5 ((( Нужно позарез!
ab_sv_1967@mail.ru

----------


## evgaid

Люди помогите и посоветуйте, что - нибудь для оптики!!!

----------


## shamanhand

У кого есть 1С Рарус Общепит 6 УСН ломаный?
Тут или игнорят, или ссылки не рабочие.
у кого есть, киньте на shamanhand@mail.ru
Я тоже чем пригожусь, если что.
Не жадный.

---------- Post added at 11:02 ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 ----------

Уже всё прогуглил.
Попадается иногда, но ссылки сплошь не рабочие.

---------- Post added at 11:04 ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 ----------

Или хоть кто на худой конец подскажите, можно ли как-то в обычной 1С 7.7 УСН забабахать калькуляционную карточку и меню?

----------


## shamanhand

А вообще, решил остановиться на Кафе-УСН.
По сравнению с Рарус, - "Кафе-УСН" проста в обращении, и в ней есть все необходимое. Сделана она на базе типовой 1С:Бухгалтерия УСН. Соответственно, обновления - не проблема. Так что, кому надо - пишите.

----------


## SergeyRise

Очень нужно Управление сервисным центром! Прошу ссылочку!

----------


## Maxito7

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь конфигурацией "Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи". заранее спасибо     jguartt@rambler.ru

----------


## 12345_Ak

ЛЮДИ! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Общепит 6.0 под 7.7. заранее спасибо.

----------


## otpuchennikov

поделитесь пожалуйста 1С-рарус магазин сотовой связи . Очень очень нужно...))

----------


## Maxito7

> поделитесь пожалуйста 1С-рарус магазин сотовой связи . Очень очень нужно...))


смотри ЛС

----------


## AlexGur

> ЛЮДИ! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Общепит 6.0 под 7.7. заранее спасибо.


Вроде она, держи. http://depositfiles.com/files/8xrge4pj1
пасс: ruboard

----------

12345_Ak (14.11.2011)

----------


## montecri100

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь конфигурацией "Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи". заранее спасибо     jguartt@rambler.ru


Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", редакция 1.0
версия 1.0.16 - Полный комплект поставщика

letitbit.net

turbo.to

---------- Post added at 15:27 ---------- Previous post was at 14:56 ----------




> Люди помогите и посоветуйте, что - нибудь для оптики!!!


Конфигурация "Розница 8. Салон оптики", редакция 1.0
версия 1.0.16 Полный комплект поставщика
depositfiles.com

----------


## Alex8119

Поделитесь пожалуйста "Рарус  ред. 8 Общепит (2.0.28.3)" под 1с 8.2   вылеченный!!!!!!

заранее спасибо           metainferno86@qip.ru

----------


## maxim123456

Пожалуйста, скиньте ссылку 1C 7.7 рарус Ресторан+Кафе+Бар (желательно sql, но можно и просто сетевую) на мыло lmp85@yandex.ru

----------


## Funtik45

> *1С 8.2.  Рарус  Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1 релиз 4.1.01.21.  (полный дистрибутив, не ломанный)*
> 
> ** letitbit ** …..**vip-file**…..**depositfiles**…..** i-filez **


А где взять ломаные, не подскажите или может ссылочкой поделитесь?

----------


## VOlga1

ищу вылеченную CRM, поделитесь, мыло o.vasilenko@list.ru

----------


## stankaa

ЛЮДИ! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Общепит 6.0 ПРОФ под 7.7. заранее спасибо. (стандарт не подходит ((( )

----------


## dima4ka_63

У кого есть такая конфа 1С предприятие 7.7  конфигурация 1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт Стандарт? Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочкой в личку!

----------


## ssa-r

> 1С-Рарус, Управление рестораном, редакция 3 - есть у кого-нибудь ?


присоединяюсь к просьбе ssa-r@ya.ru

----------


## newman666

> присоединяюсь к просьбе ssa-r@ya.ru


и я присоединяюсь к просьбе manstudio@mail.ru

----------


## Garipov

Добрый день!
поделитесь ссылкой на 1С 8.2. Рарус Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти. Редакция 4.1, либо 1С 8.2. Рарус Альфа-Авто: Автосервис+Автоз апчасти. Редакция 4.1, *ломаную* 
либо ссылку на ключ

заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ctaratel

> Привет всем! Кто может сказать какая последняя версия у Общепита? У меня Общепит ред.8 Проф (1.5.9.6) Katran. Есть новее?
> P.S. Кому надо сборник рецептур - обращайтесь...


Привет! Мне надо сборник рецептур. Дадите?

----------


## moskal

Нужна конфа для кафе (есть кухня). Не знаю что лучше - общепит, кафе-бар-ресторан - посоветуйте. Вылеченная. Для Украины.

----------


## Mark2010

> Нужна конфа для кафе (есть кухня). Не знаю что лучше - общепит, кафе-бар-ресторан - посоветуйте. Вылеченная. Для Украины.


Рарус (теперь 1С) Общепит - та же Бухгалтерия с наДстройками позволяющими легко и быстро провести операции приготовления блюд и большим количеством других функций необходимых для предприятий общественного питания крупных маштабов. Если Ваше кафе не является таковым, то я бы посоветовал рассмотреть другие аналогичные системы.
Рарус РБК предназначена для автоматизации ввода данных о продажах и последующей их выгрузки в системы подобные общепиту.

продукты раруса на эту тему http://rarus.ru/1c-restoran/

----------


## olegka

Товарищи, Люди ДОБРЫЕ СРОЧНО!!!! нужна конфа 1с 8 для кафе-бара. Любая робочая общепит, кафе-бар-ресторан - что-бы был FrontOffice или что то похожее. Обязательно ВЫЛЕЧЕННАЯ!!!! Для Украины. Очень нужно ПЛЗЗЗЗ!!!!  valentinaz2009@gmail.com

----------


## moskal

*Mark2010*, важно наличие рецептуры, приготовления и т.п. так что я понял нужен общепит

----------


## Suok

Друзья, помогите! крайне нужна таблетка для 1с 8.2 Рарус Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) проф! braban@yandex.ru
моя благодарность не будет иметь границ!

----------


## VOlga1

> Друзья, помогите! крайне нужна таблетка для 1с 8.2 Рарус Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) проф! braban@yandex.ru
> моя благодарность не будет иметь границ!


моя тоже o.vasilenko@list.ru

----------


## egorov86

Поделитесь пожалуйста Рарус Общепит 8 вылеченный на основе 2.0 буду оч благодарен egorov86@mail.ru

----------


## msgnxt

Люди у кого есть драйвера и система защиты на windows server 2008 x64 к ключу катран по свежее?

----------


## egorov86

Вы знаете к сожалению просит ключа((

----------


## ilitvih

Нужен очень Общепит для 8.2 желательно поновее, только чистый. Без взлома

----------


## forfree

Необходим вылеченный Рарус: Рестарт
или ссылки на ключи для него )

----------


## EmoDed

Требуется 1С.Розница.Аптека. Полный комплект поставщика 1.0.16. Выложите, пожалуйста, очень нужно. Все ссылки уже не рабочие.

----------


## Andyman

1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 8, профессиональный вариант 2.0.29.10 от 5.12.2011 есть у кого-нить обновление или установка, ключ есть

----------


## vitamina

> Требуется 1С.Розница.Аптека. Полный комплект поставщика 1.0.16.


1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Розница 8. Аптека", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.16.1

скачать | зеркало

----------

EmoDed (26.12.2011)

----------


## plesenb

Поделитесь пожалуйста, любой отученной от ключа версией 1C  Пассажирские перевозки и такси   plesenb@mail.ru

----------


## s0nya

Помогите пожалуйста с "Розница. Аптека для Украины 1.0.16.1 от 04.10.2011" Есть установочная 1.0.12. И один апдейт 1.0.14. Нужен или cf от 16, или, конечно установочный 16 релиз.

----------


## x-prizrak-x

Кто просил CRM Проф? Держите "1C:CRM ПРОФ, редакция 1.2 (1.2.5.1)", от ключа отучил.  http://depositfiles.com/files/t9burm3hy

----------

alexon74 (04.01.2012), piyavv piyavv (09.04.2012)

----------


## alexon74

а это под какую платформу?

----------


## x-prizrak-x

Ссылка на конфигурацию для платформы  8.2.Есть исходники для 8.1.

----------

alexon74 (06.01.2012)

----------


## maxim123456

Пожалуйста, скиньте ссылку 1C 7.7 рарус Ресторан+Кафе+Бар 2.5 для России на мыло lmp85@yandex.ru или в личку.
Заранее, Спасибо!

----------


## bryansk

Поделитесь пожалуйста, любой отученной от ключа версией 1C Пассажирские перевозки и такси или Управление автотраспортом mail_tested@list.ru

----------


## Baboser

Всем доброго времени суток!
Нужна вылеченная конфигурация для автомагазина, конечно хотелось бы получить конфигурацию 1с рарус автомагазин + автошины с ключиком и работающим торговым оборудованием.... но это в идеале....

---------- Post added at 08:39 ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 ----------

Всем доброго времени суток!
Нужна вылеченная конфигурация для автомагазина, конечно хотелось бы получить конфигурацию 1с рарус автомагазин + автошины с ключиком и работающим торговым оборудованием.... но это в идеале....

----------


## maxim123456

может не по адресу, но может есть у кого ШТРИХ-М: Управление общепитом и  1С ШТРИХ-М: официант вылеченные для России на мыло lmp85@yandex.ru

----------


## vile1

ребят поделитесь у кого есть Рарус управление рестораном 3 редакция ) любо сюда любо igor_vile@mail.ru 
заранее благодарен

лучше всего уже крякнутую

----------


## vile1

ребят поделитесь у кого есть Рарус управление рестораном 3 редакция ) любо сюда любо igor_vile@mail.ru 
заранее благодарен

----------


## vitamina

_По просьбе:_

*Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.423 от 13.10.2011*

Установка -> скачать | зеркало
Обновление -> скачать | зеркало

----------

al1961 (17.01.2012), zun-zun (20.03.2012)

----------


## al1961

1с зарплата и кадры сельхоз релиз 237 от 17.10.2011

----------


## voodooxxx

народ пытаюсь найти "Электронный сборник рецептур" для 1С "Рарус Общепит ред.8 Проф" (1.6.28.1) тот что есть на сайте в образе (при загрузке по инструкции что находится в котологе) выдает ошибку "Внешня обработка не может быть прочитана текуще версией программы", клиент стоит 8.2.14.540, если есть у кавонибудь сборник поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## sparklemal

> Люди у кого есть драйвера и система защиты на windows server 2008 x64 к ключу катран по свежее?


http://www.unibytes.com/Vk_YVfWtJEkB

---------- Post added at 15:36 ---------- Previous post was at 15:22 ----------




> Люди у кого есть драйвера и система защиты на windows server 2008 x64 к ключу катран по свежее?


http://www.unibytes.com/Vk_YVfWtJEkB

----------

msgnxt (20.03.2012)

----------


## sparklemal

всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть 1с рарус 6. УСН на релизе бухгалтерии 188. ответ в личку. заранее спасибо!

----------


## anna1975

> Привет! Мне надо сборник рецептур. Дадите?


 Можно мне тоже сборник рецептур? Заранее огромное спасибо!

---------- Post added at 19:24 ---------- Previous post was at 19:21 ----------

*shamanhand*, А это 7.7. или 8?

---------- Post added at 19:36 ---------- Previous post was at 19:24 ----------

Поделитесь пожалуйста Рарус Общепит 8 вылеченный на основе 2.0. Или просто ключик Раруса. Заранее спасибо. starlet1975@mail.ru

----------


## GTi

Подскажите, есть Управление автотранспортом редакция 3.0, при попытке ввести путевой лист(и некоторых других функциях) выдает ключ защиты не найден...
Как можно заставить ее работать?

----------


## GTi

Подскажите, есть Управление автотранспортом редакция 3.0, при попытке ввести путевой лист(и некоторых других функциях) выдает ключ защиты не найден...
Как можно заставить ее работать?

----------


## x-prizrak-x

Смотреть под отладчиком, что происходит при создании документа.Залей куда-нибудь конфигурацию, и скинь мне ссылку,на досуге гляну.

----------

GTi (30.01.2012)

----------


## sparklemal

> Подскажите, есть Управление автотранспортом редакция 3.0, при попытке ввести путевой лист(и некоторых других функциях) выдает ключ защиты не найден...
> Как можно заставить ее работать?


нужен специальный ключ защиты на эту конфигурацию, как на рарус-общепит. без этого ключа не подцепится DLL в которой прописаны некоторые специфические функции для этой конфигурации, и программа при обращении к этим функциям каждый раз проверяет наличие ключа. поэтому надо или эмулятор ключа или реальный ключ или функции которые зашиты в DLL, мне кажеться что больше никак не заставить полноценно работать базу

----------

GTi (30.01.2012)

----------


## GTi

> Вот ломаная: http://zalil.ru/29923802


пас: ru-board
Вот эта конфа...
Может быть есть у кого эмуль? Буду признателен...

----------


## alisun

Добрый день.  
Есть у кого-то конфигурация 1с:Комильфо "Салон красоты" для Украины?  
Ну очень надо ...

----------


## bregante

Добрый день! Закончилась подписка на обновление *Общепит станд. 6 УСН*. Помогите апдейтом (или последним релизом), у кого есть возможность? Ключ у нас есть. Спасибо!

----------


## x-prizrak-x

> Вот ломаная: http://zalil.ru/29923802
>     пас: ru-board
>     Вот эта конфа...
>     Может быть есть у кого эмуль? Буду признателен...


Платформа 8.1 что ли ? Устроит, если переведу на 8.2?
GTi, скинь ка мне базу лучше свою, вроде все получилось, но для контроля проведения, надо заполнять справочники (водители, транспортные средства организации и т.д, а меня ломит).

----------


## guliver2001

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Общепит 6.0 под 7.7. заранее спасибо

----------


## GTi

*x-prizrak-x*, устроит любой вариант=) лишь бы работал...
у меня у самого база пустая, могу проверить и сам...
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## GTi

*x-prizrak-x*, устроит любой вариант=) лишь бы работал...
у меня у самого база пустая, могу проверить и сам...
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## x-prizrak-x

*GTI*,В общем, новость не очень приятная.Просто отучиванием от внешней компоненты "взломом" не обойтись.Надо переписывать процедуры в формах документов, так как существуют ссылки на компоненту защиты, например (ОбработкаЗащиты.Компонент  а.уатЭкипажТС(ТС); , ОбработкаЗащиты.Компонент  .уатСписокГСМдляТС(Учетна  Политика, ТС, ГруппаГСМ, БезАналогов); и т.д).Соответственно вы не сможете выбрать экипаж в некоторых документах, или допустим выбрать ГСМ из списка в некоторых документах.Исправить это все конечно можно, но у меня пока нет времени этим заниматься.Если интересно, я залью куда - нибудь "добитую" версию.

----------


## GTi

Было бы интересно посмотреть что получилось...

----------


## moostang

Добрый день.
Есть у кого-нибудь 1С Рарус CRM 2.0? можно и предыдущие релизы
желательно с лекарством.
буду очень благодарен за помощь!

----------


## Alexsys08

Тоже бы нужна CRM 2.0  так как 1.2.5.1 выложенная здесь с кучей ошибок

----------


## jamesjoker

Помогите найти 1C Рарус Нефтебаза + АЗК, а то все ссылки битые

----------


## sparkys

Поделитесь пожалуйста "Рарус ред. 8 Общепит (2.0.28.3)" под 1с 8.2 вылеченный!!!!!!

заранее спасибо o313eo@mail.ru, уже месяц ищу

----------


## Amisoft

Люди добрые, очень нужно обновиться, нужна следующая штука:                                                                                                                                       1С:Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет 7.7	424 конф (тестовый релиз)	17.01.2012
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Casp77

Братья, поделитесь cf-ом для 1С:Мясокомбинат - кому не жалко - оч. надо. Можно под 8.2 или под 8.1(из последних) ссылочку на bogsh54@bk.ru :(

----------


## Lyonia

Доброго времени суток. Можете выложить Рарус Управление производственным предприятием + CRM ПРОФ или сбросить ссылку на Lyoniane@rambler.ru

----------


## arnel

Доброго времени. Поделитесь плиз 1С Рарус экспресс-доставка. srg_temp@mail.ru

----------


## vitamina

1С Предприятие 8.2 *РАРУС: Общепит релиз 2.0.32.6 от 27.01.2012*

Установка -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

П а т ч  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Руководство пользователя -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

Рецептуры + справочник ХЭХ продуктов -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

P.S. Сам с этим чудом не работал, так что подсказать ничего не могу...

----------

AgeNT_Mix (18.03.2012), Andyman (18.03.2012), Andy_Sv (07.11.2012), igor_y (29.09.2012), iva1957 (14.11.2012), lastrain (02.04.2012), lemur2009 (20.07.2012), lera11 (13.03.2012), lil788 (02.05.2012), MariSerduk (19.08.2012), mial (23.04.2012), mikrik (11.12.2012), Motor (13.03.2012), mst_ (23.05.2012), pretenderyug (17.11.2012), Serq (16.07.2013), smash (11.07.2012), TBoych (21.03.2012), Tokio78 (02.08.2012), varstt (18.10.2012), vesta60 (22.03.2012), warenic (09.04.2012), Zizi980 (22.04.2012)

----------


## login132

Есть у кого нибудь последний рарус - магазин 2.5 (для семерки). киньте в личку ссылочкой

----------


## rush69

> У кого есть такая конфа 1С предприятие 7.7  конфигурация 1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт Стандарт? Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочкой в личку!


тоже скиньте пажалуйста!

----------


## Vlad_12

Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 + CRM, редакция 1.4 (1.3.23/1.4.2) (1.3.23.1) 
отучайка от жадности:
конфигуратор/модуль обычного приложения///Процедура инициализации подсистемы CRM (Функция CRM_Инициализировать() Экспорт)
Комментируем по образцу
==================================================  ========

//Процедура инициализации подсистемы CRM
Функция CRM_Инициализировать() Экспорт

	глТекущийПользователь = глЗначениеПеременной("глТе  кущийПользователь");

	ИспользоватьCRM = УправлениеПользователями.  олучитьЗначениеПоУмолчан  ю(глТекущийПользователь, "ИспользоватьCRM");

	Если НЕ ИспользоватьCRM И ПустаяСтрока(Константы.CRM_Н  омерВерсииКонфигурации.По  учить()) Тогда
		Ответ = Вопрос("ВНИМАНИЕ! Для использования подсистемы CRM в настройках пользователя необходимо установить флажок ""Использовать CRM""." + Символы.ПС + "Установить автоматически для текущего пользователя?", РежимДиалогаВопрос.ДаНет,,  одВозвратаДиалога.Да);
		Если Ответ = КодВозвратаДиалога.Да Тогда
			ИспользоватьCRM = Истина;
		КонецЕсли;
	КонецЕсли;

	//Если ИспользоватьCRM И НЕ глИспользоватьCRM Тогда
	//	
	//	глИмяКомпоненты = "v8CRM";
	//	глИмяОборудования = "CRMПроф";
	//	глАктуальныйРелиз = 8;
	//	
	//	Если НЕ РольДоступна("ПолныеПрава") И НЕ РольДоступна("CRM_Пользовате  ль") И НЕ СокрЛП(глТекущийПользоват  ль.Код) = "НеАвторизован" Тогда
	//		
	//		ТекстПредупреждения = "Ошибка запуска подсистемы ""CRM"" !
	//								|Для пользователя "+ ПараметрыСеанса.ТекущийПо  ьзователь +" не установлена роль ""Пользователь подсистемы ""CRM"""".
	//								|Обратитесь к администратору. ";
	//		
	//		Предупреждение(ТекстПреду  реждения);
	//		
	//		//ЗавершитьРаботуСистемы(Ло  ь);
	//		//глИспользоватьCRM = Ложь;
	//		//ПараметрыСеанса.CRM_Использ  ватьCRM = Ложь;
	//		Возврат Ложь;
	//	КонецЕсли;
	//		
	//	ОбработкаСтартСистемы = Обработки.CRM_СтартСистемы.С  оздать();
	//	ОбработкаСтартСистемы.Ини  иализация();
	//	
	//Иначе
	//	
	//	глРарус_Компонента = Неопределено;
    //
	//КонецЕсли;
			глИмяКомпоненты = "v8CRM";
		глИмяОборудования = "CRMПроф";
		глАктуальныйРелиз = 8;

	глИспользоватьCRM = (глРарус_Компонента<>Неопре  делено);
	ПараметрыСеанса.CRM_Использ  ватьCRM = глИспользоватьCRM;
	 		глИспользоватьCRM = Истина;
			ПараметрыСеанса.CRM_Использ  ватьCRM = Истина;

	//не снимаем настройку использования  CRM даже в случае проблемы 
	Если глИспользоватьCRM И глИспользоватьCRM <> УправлениеПользователями.  олучитьЗначениеПоУмолчан  ю(глТекущийПользователь, "ИспользоватьCRM")  Тогда  		
		 //CRM УППУправлениеПользователя  ми.УстановитьЗначениеПоУм  лчанию(глТекущийПользоват  ель, "ИспользоватьCRM", глИспользоватьCRM);
		 CRM_УстановитьЗначениеПоУмо  лчанию(глТекущийПользоват  ль, "ИспользоватьCRM", глИспользоватьCRM);
	КонецЕсли;

	Возврат глИспользоватьCRM;

КонецФункции
================================================
и радуемся !

---------- Post added at 00:44 ---------- Previous post was at 00:43 ----------




> Доброго времени суток. Можете выложить Рарус Управление производственным предприятием + CRM ПРОФ или сбросить ссылку на Lyoniane@rambler.ru


---------- Post added at 00:43 ---------- Previous post was at 00:36 ----------

мин 20 назад тут на форуме нашел, встала без проблем, поищи повнимательней

----------

Vitaly555 (21.06.2012)

----------


## nick_bryansk

подскажите, скачал сборник рецептур, на комп поставил, где небыло 1с рарус, всё работает, а на другом, где до этого стоял ломаный рарус общепит 8,2, пишет нашёл эмуляцию ключа, переустановите, и заново, спасибо

----------


## ehha

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Общепит 6.0 под 7.7. заранее спасибо


http://letitbit.net/download/61586.6...uploc.zip.html

----------

Motor (13.03.2012)

----------


## lina75

> 1С Предприятие 8.2 *РАРУС: Общепит релиз 2.0.32.6 от 27.01.2012*
> 
> Установка -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> 
> П а т ч  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> 
> Руководство пользователя -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> 
> Рецептуры + справочник ХЭХ продуктов -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> ...


сама программа установилась, работает, но непонятно как открыть рецептурыИ? требует поставить лицензионный диск и удалить даймонд

----------


## tattoo_master

День добрый! Наша фирма имеет да программных продукта: 1С Комплексная конфигурация 7.7 редакция 4.5 (7.70.454) и 1С Рарус ТКПТ v8 (08.1.18.05). У нас возникли сложности по выгрузки данных из 1С Рарус ТКПТ v8 (08.1.18.05). в 1С Комплексная конфигурация 7.7 редакция 4.5 (7.70.454), возможно ли как то настроить выгрузку для обмена данными Постпление ТМЦ Розница и Реализация Розница между этими двумя конфигурациями, так как написанно в книги пользователя. Кто с этим сталкивался, может кто то что подскажет.

----------


## zeusik

Поделитесь пожалуйста Рарус-Общепит под 7.7. для Украины.(последнюю версию)
заранее благодарен

----------


## DikSer

Товарищи добрый день, есть какая то возможность вскрыть ЗащищенныеФункции в конфигурациях Раруса?

----------


## Яшар

*taurus57*, Ты нашел 1С-Рарус:Амбулатория или что то анологичноеИ я везде поискал ничего не  нашел(((((((

----------


## MoiseevaEl

Здравствуйте! Мне тоже очень нужен рарус - магазин (для семерки)!!!

----------


## caliper

Добрый день!
Есть у кого-нибудь 1С Рарус CRM 2.0?
Спасибо!

----------


## nAFaNyA99

Добрый вечер.

Люди добрые, помогите пожалуйста.
Есть пиццерия, но по сути это закусочная с баром, в которой делаются еще и пицца (+шашлык возможно в будущем). Не самая большая, на 60 мест. С телевизором, все как положено.

Посоветуйте, что именно нужно мне? Какая конфигурация? Я в этой теме нулевой...до сих пор пользовался программой от dazysoft (называется Диспетчер Доставки Пиццы, Суши), но она очень сырая и в ней полно недоработок и багов. Поэтому надо перейти на что-то более серьезное.

1C Предприятие 8.1.15.14 + 1C Рарус Общепит, ред.8 Проф релиз 1.6.28.1  -  оптимальное решение? Или как?

Заранее благодарен за ответы.

----------


## AnaKur

Люди добрые, у кого есть такое;
1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Сельскохозяйственное предприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН" (редакция 1)
поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## vitamina

тема: *1С Сельхоз предприятие* -> здесь

----------


## H_W_S

помогите плиз найти:1С-Рарус: Магазин., 1С-Рарус: Магазин бытовой техники или таблетку для 1С-Рарус: Магазин. Ред. 2
email: mobi_dj@mail.ru

----------


## skeet

Люди, дайте ссылку на 1с Рарус Эекспресс доставка, очень надо! Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ustriza100

Добрый вечер!
Помогите найти руководство пользователя к 1с-Рарус общепит ред. 6 Стандарт! 
Заранее огромное спасибо, если кто поможет

----------


## Остап Бендер

Добрый вечер!
Помогите найти файл обновления УТ 10.3 (не ниже 10.3.14) и CRM Корп. Таблетка не нужна, есть ключ.

----------


## grifontgv

Добрый вечер! 
Помогите пожалуйста  найти файл v8uexp.dll
для конфигурации  1С:Транспортная логистика и экспедирование.
grifontgv@rambler.ru

----------


## VOlga1

Помогите, у кого есть Управление торговлей и взаимотношениями с клиентами CRM релиз или обновление 1.1.11.1. o.vasilenko@list.ru

----------


## DinaGrin

Помогите!!! Требуется эмуль для рарус общепит 6.0 Если есть, скиньте на личку dinagrin@rambler.ru. Делаю отчеты, обработки на 7.7. Пишите, если смогу, помогу. Спасибо.

----------


## sgtfred

Выложите, пожалуйста, 1С-Рарус:CRM Управление продажами версия 2 НЕ жадную. Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## MAlexV

Помогите с обходом защиты *1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1*.
Может у кого есть: эмулятор ключа, или пропатченный V8RBK.DLL - поделитесь пожалуйста на m_alex_v@bk.ru.
Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## domray

1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис) 
 Помогите с обходом защиты 1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1.
 Может у кого есть: эмулятор ключа, или пропатченный V8RBK.DLL - поделитесь пожалуйста на domray@mail.ru.
 Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Garipov

Добрый день!

помогите с 1С Рарус Управление корпоративными финансами

очень надо!!!

ip-alex-bel@yandex.ru

----------


## mial

> 1С Предприятие 8.2 *РАРУС: Общепит релиз 2.0.32.6 от 27.01.2012*
> 
> Установка -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> 
> П а т ч  -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> 
> Руководство пользователя -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> 
> Рецептуры + справочник ХЭХ продуктов -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2
> ...





спасибо за сылку, установиле все работает но пишет при запуске     Внимание, данная конфигурация работает в режиме достаточном для ознакомления с её функционалом.  
В данной версии не доступен функционал внешних компонент.

----------

bog0803 (28.09.2012), tea8516 (22.05.2012), varstt (18.10.2012), xraf (05.01.2013), ИнструкторЮ (02.08.2012)

----------


## mial

> 1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис) 
>  Помогите с обходом защиты 1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1.
>  Может у кого есть: эмулятор ключа, или пропатченный V8RBK.DLL - поделитесь пожалуйста на domray@mail.ru.
>  Заранее огромное спасибо!!!


Люди не молчите, дайте сылку

----------


## ffmpeg

> Помогите с обходом защиты *1с-рарус ресторан (фронт-офис), редакция 1*.
> Может у кого есть: эмулятор ключа, или пропатченный V8RBK.DLL - поделитесь пожалуйста на m_alex_v@bk.ru.
> Заранее огромное спасибо!!!


аналогично. што то взлом не срабатывает. есть решение?

----------


## x-prizrak-x

> аналогично. што то взлом не срабатывает. есть решение?


Ссылку на используемую конфу в студию.

----------


## ffmpeg

релиз 1.01.10.02 от 05.07.11
Оно ведь в управляемом режиме работает? Посмотреть интересно.

----------

ivivo123 (09.10.2012), Unclesam (17.05.2012)

----------


## ffmpeg

Ищу демо-версии на тему общепит/столовая. Поделитесь пож-та.

----------


## guliver2001

> аналогично. што то взлом не срабатывает. есть решение?


Ребята если есть решения скинти пож на guliver2@yandex.ru

----------


## yashka_bel

Добрый день! Пожалуйста помогите с последним релизом (или любым относительно свежим) Рарус Общепит станд. 6 УСН, у кого есть возможность. Нужна только конфа. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## x-prizrak-x

Добрый день! Очень нуждаюсь в конфигурации  1С Рарус Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви.Кто может ссылкой на скачивание пульнуть?Пожалуйста.(Не обязательно ломанную.)

----------


## insidnt

Здравствуйте. Нужна ломанная "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами" версии не ниже 1.1.8.2. У кого есть, поделитесь пожалуйста. В гугле нашлись только более старые версии

----------


## reservinggold

Привет всем, очень хочется добавить справочник рецептур, но не получается - может я что то не так делаю, или версия такая общепита (1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.310), конфигурация Общепит, ред.8 Проф (на базе Бухгалтерии предприятия релиз 2.0.32.4) (2.0.32.6)), когда загружена в служебных сообщениях пишет(Внимание, данная конфигурация работает в режиме достаточном для ознакомления с её функционалом. В данной версии не доступен функционал внешних компонент.), делаю по инструкции - спрашивает (необходима конвертация) , говорю "да", а она мне "ошибка доступа к файлу", пользуюсь Alcohol120... :confused:

----------


## Unclesam

Дайте 1С Ресторан!!! Очень надо!

----------


## galant88

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого нибудь 1С Комильфо: салон красоты с ключем?

----------


## nikolasoft

Нужен Рарус отель для украины

----------


## Gomola

Привет всем! Ребят очень нужно Рарус	Общепит для Украины, редакция 1.2. i.gomola@softgroup.net.ua

----------


## SeGo_0

Поделитесь пожалуйста "Рарус ред. 8 Общепит под 1с 8.2 вылеченный!!!!!!

заранее спасибо SeGo_0@mail.ru, уже 3 месяца ищу

----------


## you_conscience

Пожалуйста, скиньте ссылку 1C 7.7 рарус Ресторан+Кафе+Бар 2.5 и Общепит 6.0 для России на мыло you_conscience@mail.ru.
 Заранее, Спасибо!

----------


## valanord

Поделитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь Больничная аптека 1.0.4.2 или версией более раней очень нужно

----------


## vitamina

*Рарус: 1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Розница 8", Релиз 1.0.17.1 от 05.04.2012 (установка)* 
_Версия установленной платформы должна быть не ниже 8.1.15_

*Представлены установки следующих конфигураций:*

"РАРУС: Розница. Аптека" -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

"РАРУС: Розница. Книжный магазин" -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

"РАРУС: Розница. Магазин автозапчастей" -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

"РАРУС: Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

 "РАРУС: Розница. Магазин одежды и обуви" -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

"РАРУС: Розница. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

"РАРУС: Розница. Салон оптики" -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

"РАРУС: Розница. Ювелирный магазин" -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

Ankiss (11.06.2012), ivivo123 (09.10.2012), sean69 (13.01.2013), sid67 (17.06.2012), Алиса56454 (13.11.2012)

----------


## vitamina

*1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред.8 Проф", Версия 2.0.34.8 от 05.04.2012* (нелеченая)
Текущая версия конфигурации "1С-Рарус: Общепит, ред.8 Проф" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.13

Установка -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
- -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница 8. Аптека", версия 2.0.3.14 от 10.05.2012*
Текущая версия конфигурации "1С:Розница 8. Аптека", редакция 2.0, предназначена для
использования с технологической платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2", начиная с версии 8.2.14.540

Установка -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", версия 2.0.3.14 от 10.05.2012*
Текущая версия конфигурации "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", редакция 2.0, предназначена для
использования с технологической платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2", начиная с версии 8.2.14.540

Установка -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
.  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .
_Разработчик двух последних конфигураций: Фирма "1С-Рарус". Правообладатель программы: Фирма "1С"_

----------

Ankiss (11.06.2012), freeman74 (20.06.2012), ivivo123 (09.10.2012), mixanik84 (15.08.2012), sean69 (14.01.2013), Serq (16.07.2013), Sisad72 (23.11.2012), varstt (18.10.2012), Алиса56454 (13.11.2012)

----------


## Zokerr

*1С Рарус ЕСХН ред 1.0 релиз 31*http://depositfiles.com/files/8dowv1pkz

----------

TBoych (19.07.2012)

----------


## ZigusNV

Помогите найти все обновления 1С 8.2 Рарус - общепит,  очень срочно нужно, помогите.

----------


## ustriza100

Добрый вечер!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где найти руководство пользователя для 1с-Рарус общепит, ред. 6. Стандарт.
Желательно в печатном варианте. Если в Москве, готова приехать и купить.

----------


## gematogen

> Добрый день. Есть ли у кого нибудь 1С Комильфо: салон красоты с ключем?


Если работа с торговым оборудованием не нужна, то отключи проверку на компоненту при старте  и при открытии форм.

----------


## ZigusNV

Если кому нужно все обновления 1С 8.2 Рарус - общепит, обращайтесь AEKovalenko@russia.ru   помогу.

----------


## olesja.111

Доброго времени. Поделитесь плиз 1С-Рарус: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары 8. Нужна для ознакомления

----------


## tattoo_master

> Доброго времени. Поделитесь плиз 1С-Рарус: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары 8. Нужна для ознакомления


У меня есть, но он не леченный. Если надо пиши на мыло SamkoAA@gmail.com

----------


## Vlad_12

Конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.10

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...BB%D0%B5%D0%B9

----------


## LooGOLD

Добрый день! Товарищи! Помогите пожалуйста, у кого есть руководство по "1с-Рарус альфа-авто:Автозапчасти + Автосервис + Автосалон ред. 3". Очень необходима именно литература с конкретным описанием.

----------


## Netalys

Помогите кто-нибудь пожалуйста здоровыми обновлениями для УАТ с 3.0.14 по 3.0.23.... буду очень-очень признательна

----------


## vitamina

*Netalys* Все, что нашел (а нашел маловато), - в личке...

----------

Netalys (24.07.2012)

----------


## Drfox

День добрый. Скиньте плиз ссылку на цепочку обновлений для Управление автотранспортом с 3.0.8.1 по 3.0.23.1

----------


## expo

Тоже ищу салон красоты на 8 (стоит 7.7 прога хорошая и рабочая, не устраивает отсутствие контроля)(могу поделиться). Есть варианты? Поделитесь плз. exposnab@yandex.ru

----------


## ustriza100

> Добрый день! Товарищи! Помогите пожалуйста, у кого есть руководство по "1с-Рарус альфа-авто:Автозапчасти + Автосервис + Автосалон ред. 3". Очень необходима именно литература с конкретным описанием.


Добрый день!
У меня есть 1с-Рарус альфа-авто: Автозапчасти+Автосервис для 1с: Торговли 7.7 Редакция 3. Руководство

----------

LooGOLD (27.07.2012)

----------


## EmoDed

Нужна номенклатура для конфигурации 1с.розница.аптека 2.0.3.14. В демо базе совсем мало, а с диска итс (после установки его на пк) не загружается, выдает ошибку доступа к базам данных. Защита у него...

---------- Post added at 14:22 ---------- Previous post was at 14:18 ----------

1с для загрузки номенклатуры обращается к установленному экземпляру C:\1c\itsmed (по умолчанию), а там тоже защита, и соответственно ничего загрузить не получается..помогите, кто сталкивался.

---------- Post added at 14:25 ---------- Previous post was at 14:22 ----------

меня интересует раздел Регистр Лекарственных Средств России

----------


## Tokio78

День добрый всем. Имеем 1C 7.7 рарус Ресторан+Кафе+Бар 2.5 с ограничением по лицензиям на оборудование, есть ли у кого без ограничений?
Спасибо

----------


## timmik

День добрый.
Помогите пожалуйста оч. нужено Управление автотранспортом (ломаная) в любой редакции для платформы 8.2.

----------


## toshis

Поделитесь не жадной конфигурацией Рарус: Управление Рестораном 3
toshi@indigroup.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Algiz

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией "Мясокомбинат" algiz007@mail.ru

----------


## msharing

Дополнение «Альфа-Авто»: Управление взаимоотношениями с клиентами, редакция 5 Может есть у кого?  msharing собака mail.ru Заранее спасибо )

----------


## camilo

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть, конфигурацией "БИТ:Управление транспортной логистикой" или "1С-Рарус:Транспортная логистика и экспедирование". Также приветствуется любое другое аналогичное решение на базе 1С для данной отрасли. Спасибо!

----------


## Drengel

Здравствуйте. Нужен хелп. Кто имееть Руководство пользователя по Транспортная логистика и экспедирование. Какойта мануал. А то не могу розобраться как праильно в ней работать...Помогите

----------


## ast6x4

Добрый день! Пожалуйста помогите с последним вылеченым релизом Рарус Общепит 6 УСН. Очень нужно для домашнего пользования. ast6x4@yandex.ru

----------


## SkyFly

> Добрый день!
> 
> помогите с 1С Рарус Управление корпоративными финансами
> 
> очень надо!!!


Присоединяюсь к просьбе (нужна для ознакомления)
skyfry@mail.ru

----------


## al_milenium

Приветствую!
Помогите с лекарством для Рарус-Общепит ред.6 7.70.492 с ключем версии 2.02
al_milenium@list.ru
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## dinkey

Привет!
 Ребят очень нужно Рарус Ресторан кафе для Украины для 1с 7.7 andrey82y@mail.ru
заранее спасибо!

----------


## Smile77

Народ подскажите где искать или у кого-нибудь есть 1С Рарус: Экспресс-доставка? ruslan_77@list.ru

----------


## Markov_ea

Здравствуй! не поделишься 1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт вылеченной для 1с 8 и если есть 7.7 markov_ea@mail.ru

----------


## ibrogim

Весь топик пролистал, и не нашёл...
Поделитесь плиз 1С-Рарус: Управление рестораном, редакция 3, способной работать без ключа

Нужно написать обработку, а удалённый доступ не дают (
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vvf

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией автоматизация франчайзи. Очень надо vovf@mail.ru

----------


## npa-da

скиньте пожл. мне конфигурацию 1С упраление автотранспортом  npa-da@ya.ru

---------- Post added at 19:04 ---------- Previous post was at 18:58 ----------




> у меня есть "Управление Автотранспортным предприятием редакия 3.8.9." но без ключа, и есть редакция 3.1 взломанная нужна?


скиньте пожл. мне конфигурацию 1С упраление автотранспортом npa-da@ya.ru

----------


## Vaddec

Добрый День!!!

Нужно емулятор ключа для CRM Рарус!!

Vaddec@gmail.com

Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## kozakpro

Здравствуйте
Ребята помогите с вылеченной конфигурацией Управление автомобильным транспортом для Украины kozakny@gmail.com

----------


## koshan

нужен Рарус CRM с ключем
igoreivich@mail.ru

----------


## dimalexan

Поделитесь пожалуйста кто-нибудь, 1с рарус сборник рецептур в частности mds фаил,  dimalexan@mail.ru

----------


## svetaq

Люди добрые, помогите, пожалуйста, нужна программа для общепита украинская версия. Спасибо!!!!

----------


## vostok-zapad

Добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста, для платформы 1С.8.2, редакция 2.0, есть конфигурация Розница.Магазин автозапчастей, или только для 8.1.Спасибо.

----------


## Vlad_12

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите пожалуйста, для платформы 1С.8.2, редакция 2.0, есть конфигурация Розница.Магазин автозапчастей, или только для 8.1.Спасибо.


Новости от 10.09.2012.
Фирма "1С" извещает пользователей и партнеров о выпуске редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Магазин автозапчастей" - совместного решения фирмы "1С" и Центра разработки "1С-Рарус".
Подробнее читаем здесь http://partner.1c-nw.ru/about/news/n...l.php?ID=18515




> *Не забываем про спасибо, Вам плевать, А мне приятно!*


P,S: При этом 1С Розница.Магазин автозапчастей 8.1 будет работать как на платформе 8.1 так и на платформе 8.2 а так же и на платформе 8.3

----------

bestship (09.10.2012), ираидка (01.03.2013)

----------


## vostok-zapad

> Новости от 10.09.2012.
> Фирма "1С" извещает пользователей и партнеров о выпуске редакции 2.0 конфигурации "Магазин автозапчастей" - совместного решения фирмы "1С" и Центра разработки "1С-Рарус".
> Подробнее читаем здесь http://partner.1c-nw.ru/about/news/n...l.php?ID=18515
> 
> 
> P,S: При этом 1С Розница.Магазин автозапчастей 8.1 будет работать как на платформе 8.1 так и на платформе 8.2 а так же и на платформе 8.3




Спасибо за ответ!
Я так понимаю прежде чем мне ставить конфигурацию Розница.Мазагин автозап., мне нужно сначало поставить конфигурацию просто Розница?))) Спасибо.

----------


## Vlad_12

Нет, чтобы ставить Розница.Мазагин автозап просто Розницу ставить не надо.
Только платформу (8,1 или 8,2) и следом Розница.Мазагин автозап.

----------


## vostok-zapad

> Нет, чтобы ставить Розница.Мазагин автозап просто Розницу ставить не надо.
> Только платформу (8,1 или 8,2) и следом Розница.Мазагин автозап.



Спасибо за ответ!

А подскажите пожалуйста, как правильно ее установить? через обычное обновление конфигурации, или черех конфигурация-сравнение,объединение с конфигурацией из файла?
P.S.Сейчас у меня стоит платформа 8,2 Бухгалтерия предприятия, там я веду бух.учет.

----------


## Vlad_12

1. сначала автозапуском ставите платформу
2. потом ставите конфигурацию розница-автомагазин.
3. при запуске платформы нажимаете кнопку дабавить новую.
Будет предложен список конфигураций (в вашем случае Розница.авто.)
после добавления. просто запускаете через окно платформы добавленную вами конфигурацию

----------


## Timofey_1982

Очень нуждаюсь в конфе Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти, украинская версия. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## ReDvAlL

Народ, очень если кому нужна конфигурация "транспортная логистика и экспедирование", ловите)) Вроде как взломанная)) Конфига под 8.1, выгружал из 8.2, в режиме совместимости

----------

Professor_1C (24.10.2012), vvl (04.12.2012), хахатушка (14.09.2013)

----------


## ihtiandr

нужна конфигурация управление автотранспортом, помогите кто может, естественно леченая... ihtiandr66@mail.ru

----------


## ReDvAlL

> нужна конфигурация управление автотранспортом, помогите кто может, естественно леченая... ihtiandr66@mail.ru


Вот, версия под 8.1 В архиве три конфигурации, какая из них точно леченая не помню.

----------

ihtiandr (14.10.2012), ns5 (05.03.2013), Suhovey (15.11.2012), Yuuran (12.10.2012)

----------


## dimon99

Очень ищу 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление сервисным центром 1.4 от Рарус. Не жадный.

----------


## Dgene

Подскажите пожалуйста ссылку на Общепит 1С 8.2 полную версию и если возможно хотя бы с демо версией обучающей информационной базы с ключиком, необходимо для личного обучения. Пожалуйста, если возможно подскажите, где можно скачать. Дело в том нашла, вот http://dgene.ucoz.ru/1C/opit82small.zip А, там инф. база только для официанта, бармена и администратора, очень ищу для бухгалтера, пожалуйста, установлена 1С Предприятие 8.2.9.356. Много прогуглила, все ссылки какие то, вот например http://dgene.ucoz.ru/news/konfigurac...2012-10-19-126 тоже не работает, пишется, программа установлена неправильно, просьба переустановить. Windows 7х64. Может в винде дело, это для 32 бит. Пожалуйста, посоветуйте.

----------


## Famza

У кого есть *1С-Рарус: Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ* - помогите кто может

----------


## Professor_1C

> Народ, очень если кому нужна конфигурация "транспортная логистика и экспедирование", ловите)) Вроде как взломанная)) Конфига под 8.1, выгружал из 8.2, в режиме совместимости


Скачал, попробовал, конфа не отучена, просит ключик...:(((
Ставил на 8.2, систему защиты Рарус не ставил. Смотрел зашитые модули, они по прежнему зашитые, то что внутри не видно.
Очень нужно либо эмулятор, либо отученная конфа... можно старой версии от 2.0.х сам постараюсь натянуть на версию 2.2.2.2.
Можно на мыло andre-sh собака mail.ru

----------


## Lokis_Lesnoy

> У кого есть *1С-Рарус: Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ* - помогите кто может


Есть *.cf с открытыми защищенными модулями. Если постараться, можно без ключа запустить. Надо ?

----------

al_kon (25.10.2012), валерий77 (31.05.2022)

----------


## vinil2010

Кидай

----------


## AlexeyZSSS

> Подскажите пожалуйста ссылку на Общепит 1С 8.2


Попробуйте по этой ссылке

----------

Dgene (25.10.2012)

----------


## Famza

> Есть *.cf с открытыми защищенными модулями. Если постараться, можно без ключа запустить. Надо ?


Конечно подойдет. А полный дистр есть - пусть и закрытый?

----------


## Dworewin

Киньте, пожалуйста, конфу Рарус.Отель

----------


## saturn554

Нужна Розница 8 Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.0.4.5 УСТАНОВКА. Если есть, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой. 1.0.1.7 не хочет ставиться на 8.2

----------


## аа123аа

Поделитесь УАТом леченным, пожалуйста. tverelsbyt@mail.ru

----------


## rznx

Можно ключ для CRM Стандарт на rus.znx@gmail.com?

----------


## killermss

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией автоматизация франчайзи. Очень надо msskiller@bburo.ru

----------


## OR@NGE

Всем привет. Очень нужен новый УТ + CRM, который на управляемых формах. Просил у Рарусовцев, но они уже неделю игнорят, хотя все зарегино норм. Может у кого уже есть доступ...
termit88@mail.ru

----------


## etemirova

Всем вечер добрый, подскажите, может у кого-то есть правленная AutoService.dll для Альфа-Авто: Автозапчасти+Автосервис, Редакция 3 либо она же вылеченная.
Есть лиц. локальная, но нужно из нее сделать сетевую. Либо же эмулятор ключа защиты. Заранее спасибо etemirova@yandex.ru

----------


## Vlad_12

засунь себе свою недвижимость

----------


## pretenderyug

Доброго времени суток!!!поделитесь пожалуйста 1с-рарус-рестроран+бар+кафе пожалуйста bodnias@mail.ru или pretenderyug@mail.ru

----------


## Vad344

Доброго времени суток!
Может кто-нибудь поможет для Рарус. Магазин одежды и спорттоваров 2.5 (под 7.7)?
Библиотека Shop2OST.dll

----------


## mailsander

> Вот, версия под 8.1 В архиве три конфигурации, какая из них точно леченая не помню.


Еще одна жалкая попытка отвязаться от защиты переписыванием))) Не работает "леченая".
Неужели нет нормально обманутой защиты?

----------


## etemirova

> Добрый день!
> У меня есть 1с-Рарус альфа-авто: Автозапчасти+Автосервис для 1с: Торговли 7.7 Редакция 3. Руководство


А можно мне тоже кинуть etemirova@yndex.ru и нет ли у вас случайно эмулятора или леченной dll, а то купили однопользовательскую, а хотят на 2 компа..:(заранее спасибо

----------


## Kate Kart

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти конфигурацию Управление Взысканием Дебиторской Задолженности (БИТ) или аналог от других, вроде у Рарус тоже есть какое-то Управление Дебиторской Задолженностью. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## mailsander

Есть рарус Альфа-Авто: Автосалон и Автосервис. Редакция 4.1 с лекарством
У кого нить есть лекарство для Транспортная логистика и экспедирование?

----------

gimber (21.11.2012)

----------


## etemirova

> Есть рарус Альфа-Авто: Автосалон и Автосервис. Редакция 4.1 с лекарством
> У кого нить есть лекарство для Транспортная логистика и экспедирование?


в том-то и дело что леченная 4.1 и у меня есть, а нужна 3 под 7.7 Автосервис+Автозапчасти.
Может кто знает, где лекарство к ней взять или эмулятор ключа?

----------


## gimber

> Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти конфигурацию Управление Взысканием Дебиторской Задолженности (БИТ) или аналог от других, вроде у Рарус тоже есть какое-то Управление Дебиторской Задолженностью. Заранее спасибо.


 Привет, можешь скинуть конфу автосалон+автосервис?

----------


## dan900

"Владелец файла установил пароль для скачивания" :(

---------- Post added at 17:40 ---------- Previous post was at 17:38 ----------




> Попробуйте по этой ссылке


"Владелец файла установил пароль для скачивания" :(

----------


## Kate Kart

> Привет, можешь скинуть конфу автосалон+автосервис?


Привет! Хочешь сказать, что обменяешь автосалон+автосервис на то, что мне надо (УВДЗ)?

----------


## Vlad_12

Вот ему ( *gimber*) *Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти* 
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3104684
хренов обменщик, тут выкладывают ДЛЯ ВСЕХ !!

----------

Alsu888 (11.04.2013), Kate Kart (21.11.2012), Spirim (10.06.2013)

----------


## Kate Kart

*Vlad_12*,
Спасибо))) только чую нету ни у кого Управления Задолженностью...

----------


## Vlad_12

мне лично УВДЗ не нужна, просто предположил, что он обманщик.
если здесь у когото что - то есть , то все выкладывают без всякого обмена.

----------


## etemirova

ну вот, Автосалон+Автосервис есть под 8ку,а где бы найти Автосервис+Автозапчасти для 7.7?или эмулятор ключа

----------


## Vlad_12

> ну вот, Автосалон+Автосервис есть под 8ку,а где бы найти Автосервис+Автозапчасти для 7.7?или эмулятор ключа


*или эмулятор ключа* под что? под 8? если да, то в ветке про эмули, их там вагоны

----------


## etemirova

> *или эмулятор ключа* под что? под 8? если да, то в ветке про эмули, их там вагоны


нет, эмулятор под рарус 7.7 ,под Автосервис-Автозапчасти

----------


## dext0r

Рябят, поделитесь пожалуйста конфой Розница магазин авто запчастей.

----------


## mailsander

1с-рарус транспортная логистика и экспедирование", 1с 8.х. кому не жалко in62@bk.ru

----------


## OksanaK

Поделитесь УАТ проф леченным, пожалуйста. Очень нужно oak888@mail.ru

----------


## patron2000

Народ, помогите найти в любом виде "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование для Украины" logistexped@ukr.net

----------


## Бестия

Добрый вечер! 
Скиньте пожалуйста файл v8uexp.dll
для конфигурации 1С:Транспортная логистика и экспедирование.
irina.khodykina@mail.ru Спасибо

----------


## Funtik45

ребята, ответьте на такой вопрос Автосалон+ автосервис+автозапчасть, если купить однопользовательскую, но про патчить платформу или поставить эмуль на платформу, смогут работать 10 -20 пользователей, или на конфигурацию есть отдельные ключиИ

----------


## the_cake

Народ, подскажите, как отучить от ключа 1с-рарус управление рестораном ред.1 или может у кого есть уже отученная? Поделитесь плз :)

----------


## bugaga

> ребята, ответьте на такой вопрос Автосалон+ автосервис+автозапчасть, если купить однопользовательскую, но про патчить платформу или поставить эмуль на платформу, смогут работать 10 -20 пользователей, или на конфигурацию есть отдельные ключиИ


На конфигурацию не просто ключи, там часть кода вынесена во внешнюю dll.

----------


## xraf

Народ, поделителсь пожалуйста Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ посвежее и не жадным.

----------


## milliondeneg

> Народ, поделителсь пожалуйста Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ посвежее и не жадным.


 Присоединяюсь к просьбе выложите УАТ ПРОФ

----------


## LisLs

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для Общепита 6.

----------


## xraf

Поделитесь пожалуйста Рарус Управление Рестораном

----------


## vitamina

> Поделитесь пожалуйста Рарус Управление Рестораном


 здесь

----------

sean69 (13.01.2013), xraf (03.01.2013)

----------


## xraf

> здесь


Спасибо большое! а эмуль? :)

----------

mgm33 (11.05.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

> Спасибо большое! а эмуль? :)


Там есть кнопочки "Сказать спасибо" ! (тебе ведь человек помог с конфой)

держи "Лентяй - поисковик" Ссылку на эмуль http://u26660892.letitbit.net/downlo...patch.rar.html

----------

Malanis (21.02.2013), mgm33 (11.05.2013), Tokio78 (21.01.2013), xraf (03.01.2013)

----------


## xraf

> Там есть кнопочки "Сказать спасибо" ! (тебе ведь человек помог с конфой)
> 
> держи "Лентяй - поисковик" Ссылку на эмуль http://u26660892.letitbit.net/downlo...patch.rar.html


Спасибо! :) Исправлюсь! Просто обрадовался, и забыл поблагодарить! :) Спасибо всем!

Только мне Рарусовский эмуль нужен на эту конфу Управление Рестораном :)

----------


## Vlad_12

там либо конфа уже "отученая" кем - либо, Либо самому "отучивать"

PS : "отучить" - по всей конфе исправить код с сылками на рарусовскую защиту.

----------


## xraf

*Vlad_12*,

там "заводсткая" установка от Раруса, соответственно конфа с закрытыми защищенными функциями и проверкой на наличие лицензионного юзб ключа. Вот и ищу еще и Эмулятор этого ключа Раруса :)

----------


## Vlad_12

попробую объяснить
все эмуляторы форума - для платформы
"Рарус" взял обычную конфу и переделал в "Ресторан" к примеру, иными словами (Дописал код конфигурации)
и тудаже ссылки на свою защиту воткнул .
Лечется это просмотром кода конфигурации на предмет ссылок на ключ и удалением/исправлением этих самых ссылок.
их может быть от 1шт. и до "много"
эмулятора на защиту раруса нету

----------

xraf (03.01.2013)

----------


## konstantin_k

*klop1*,
нужна ломанная версия уат проф 1

----------


## xraf

*Vlad_12*,
Открыл модули, там идет загрузка dll одной, в которой вписана проверка наличия ключа.

а нет ли этой DLL у кого? пропатченной! 

А еще для фронта что-нибудь ) Ресторан (фронт-офис) например :)
Хотим у себя развернуть :)

----------


## Vlad_12

> *Vlad_12*,
> Открыл модули, там идет загрузка dll одной, в которой вписана проверка наличия ключа.
> 
> а нет ли этой DLL у кого? пропатченной! 
> 
> А еще для фронта что-нибудь ) Ресторан (фронт-офис) например :)
> Хотим у себя развернуть :)


По поводу dll подымался много раз вопрос, но не разу никто сие чудо не видел
Я же резал ссылки на него и дальше по коду смотрел что выходит и чего хочет прога.
Так делали многие, геморно , но надежно. в принципе 0,5 - 1 день работы

----------

xraf (05.01.2013)

----------


## xraf

*Vlad_12*,

хорошо, займусь.

А для Фронта кто-нибудь поделится? )

----------


## ekacvetkva

Пожалуйста, нужен рарус общепит 7.7

----------


## Cooleo

Друзья! Есть у кого-нибудь Управление автотранспортом, редакция 3 или хотя бы дистрибутив установщика компоненты защиты.
Потеряли диск с дистрибутивами, ключи все есть. Нужна версия защиты с dll v8uat.dll версии 8.0.5.147

Или поделитесь вообще *любым дистрибутивом компоненты защиты* от УАТ.

----------


## zeneva

Пожалуйста, поделитесь, нужен 1С 8.2 Рарус общепит для УСН

----------


## karpenco

Поделитесь,ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, Рарус:Управление Автотранспортом!!!!а то не видать мне диплома((

----------


## LeeLoo

Хелп, срочно нужен 1С-Рарус:Транспортная логистика и экспедирование с таблеткой, все ранее выложенные архивы битые...

----------


## serge86

Люди добрые!!! Помогите найти Конфигурацию Лесозавод

----------


## SBetlana

Доброго времени дня и суток,хочу попросить общепит.благодарю заранее

----------


## mep2

> У меня появилась управление автотранспортом редакция 2 работает без ключа


mojno na OmarOmarich@gmail.com , zarane sps!

----------


## vitamina

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.43.12 от 17.01.2013*

Установка (отученная) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Файл конфигурации (оригинал) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

*Новое в версии: * *Скрытый текст**Новое в версии 2.0.43.12*
Согласно письму Минфина от 02.08.2012 N 03-07-09/103 в печатной форме счета-фактуры, составленного комиссионером, в шапке дополнительно выводятся реквизиты комиссионера; 
Отражение аванса, возникающего после корректировки поступления и реализации, приведено в соответствие с письмом Минфина от 31.08.2012 № 03?07?15/118; 
Список КБК приведен в соответствие с Приказом Минфина России от 13 декабря 2012 г. N 159н; 
Восстановление амортизационной премии в 2013 году реализовано в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 29.11.2012 N 206-ФЗ; 
Реализация недвижимого имущества с 2013 года приведена в соответствие с Федеральным законом от 29.11.2012 N 206-ФЗ; 
Заполнение кода по ОКОПФ организаций приведено в соответствие с Общероссийским классификатором организационно-правовых форм ОК 028?2012 (утв. приказом Росстандарта от 16.10.12 № 505?ст); 
Уточнен порядок подготовки данных в ПФР; 
Реализована возможность подготовки уведомления о контролируемых сделках в соответствии с приказом ФНС России от 27.07.2012 № ММВ-7-13/524@; 
Для форм бухгалтерской отчетности субъектов малого предпринимательства, при создании новой отчетности на экран выводится только баланс и отчет о финансовых результатах, исключены пояснения, не выводятся строки с пустыми (нулевыми) значениями; 
Внесены изменения в алгоритм автоматического заполнения расчета по авансовому платежу по налогу на имущество организаций и декларации по налогу на имущество организаций; 
В декларацию по транспортному налогу внесены изменения в соответствии с приказом ФНС России от 26.10.2012 №ММВ-7-11/808@; 
Реализовано отслеживание документооборота с ФСС РФ в общем журнале обмена на отдельной закладке; 
Добавлено уведомление пользователя о скором истечении сроков действия сертификатов ключей подписей; 
Реализована печать служебных документов, получаемых от ПФР и Росстата по результатам документооборота по сдаче отчетности; 
Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

*Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версий 2.0.42.6 и 2.0.43.6*

----------

Glod2 (21.01.2014), iva1957 (10.02.2013), Tokio78 (21.01.2013), Viewsonic1984 (06.02.2013)

----------


## boomboox

*1С 8.2 Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.43.3 от 17.01.2013 *  

Установка -->  Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 

Обновление --> Скачать /Зеркало / Зеркало

*----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*1С 8.2  Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.43.12 от 17.01.2013*  

Установка --> Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало

Обновление --> Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало

----------

Serjo1977 (01.02.2013), Tokio78 (23.01.2013)

----------


## Hard03

Народ! У кого есть вылеченная "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование" или V8UEXP.dll - дайте ссылочку плиз.

----------


## Tokio78

Есть ли у кого Рарус: Общепит 6 последние обновление, локальная версия? (ключ есть) Поделитесь на t4r8@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## magdalena

Поделитесь пожалуйста литературой Рарус "Магазин одежды и обуви", с чего начать работать
Спасибо.

----------


## imperial7777

Господа подскажите а найти ресторан Рарус Ресторан (официант, или кассир) не жадный  возможно?

----------


## Fial04ka

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.43.12 от 17.01.2013*
> 
> Установка (отученная) -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


 Подскажите, плиз, чайнику, скачала отученную конф-ю, по идее отученная от ключа, где произведено " Лечение просмотром кода конфигурации на предмет ссылок на ключ и удалением/исправлением этих самых ссылок.":) которая должна работь или я что-то не так понимаю, у меня почему то не получается ее запустить - вылезает окошечко "мастер настройки системы защиты" и все дальше никак:confused: что с этим окошечком делать-то?

----------


## LisLs

Очень нужны последние обновления Рарус:Общепит 6.

----------


## ai1r

Друзья, помогите найти УАТ! Очсень благодарен буду!:)
На всякий ailr1988@gmail.com

----------


## OksanaK

Народ помогите, есть Управление автотранспортом, редакция 1.0, Проф (1.0.6.3). Подскажите как отучить от системы защитыИ?

----------


## 4volodin

Люди добрые, очень нужна отвязанная от ключа или эмуль для конфигурация Рарус Управление автотранспортом . Заранее ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!
email: 4volodin@gmail.com

----------


## Serjo1977

Такая же проблема. Кто-нибудь, помогите, плз... Очень нужно.

---------- Post added at 17:29 ---------- Previous post was at 16:34 ----------




> Подскажите, плиз, чайнику, скачала отученную конф-ю, по идее отученная от ключа, где произведено " Лечение просмотром кода конфигурации на предмет ссылок на ключ и удалением/исправлением этих самых ссылок.":) которая должна работь или я что-то не так понимаю, у меня почему то не получается ее запустить - вылезает окошечко "мастер настройки системы защиты" и все дальше никак:confused: что с этим окошечком делать-то?


Ура! Нашёл решение. Копируете файлик в каталог с базой, запускаете его от имени админа и радуетесь! :-)http://dfiles.ru/files/f49zbvelf

----------

izd (25.05.2013)

----------


## OksanaK

> Такая же проблема. Кто-нибудь, помогите, плз... Очень нужно.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:29 ---------- Previous post was at 16:34 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Скачала, скопировала, запустила от имени админа и тишина, ничего не получилось? Он для определенной конфигурации? :confused:
> 
> Ура! Нашёл решение. Копируете файлик в каталог с базой, запускаете его от имени админа и радуетесь! :-)http://dfiles.ru/files/f49zbvelf




Скачала, скопировала, запустила от имени админа и тишина. Может он для определенной конфигурацииИ

----------


## Serjo1977

Правильно. Тишина. Просто запустите теперь 1С и она должна заработать. У меня Общепит 8 2.0.43.12 от 17.01.13.

----------

Fial04ka (25.02.2013)

----------


## OksanaK

Запустила, все равно вылазиет окошко настройки системы защиты? может конфу надо как то предварительно подготовить?

----------


## Vlad_12

> Копируете файлик в каталог с базой


сталкиваясь с рарусом, мне кажется что это просто "лажа" какая - то. запустить программу где четко прописана ссылка на защиту, положить туда файлик и всё?
что-то с трудом вериться. вечером качну, проверю и отпишусь, НО ПО МОЕМУ - ЭТО РАЗВОД !!!

---------- Post added at 16:55 ---------- Previous post was at 16:52 ----------

*OksanaK*, я вечером загружу из дома и отпишусь, мне кажется, что это все не правда. хотя чем кто не шутит. но за 4 года такого легкого пути я не встречал. всегда ручками рарус отучал. вечером отпишусь, ближе к 21.00

----------


## OksanaK

Буду ждать вашего отзыва, а как то можно научиться отучать конфу ручками? Как просмотреть код конфигурации?

----------


## Serjo1977

Я ничего специально не готовил. Скачал "отученную", пытался запустить не получилось. Нашёл этот файлик, поместил его в каталог с базой (у меня это C:\Users\Сергей\Documents\Rarus\Food), запустил от имени админа, после чего запустил 1С и всё заработало. Как вариант, перед запуском кряка, отключите антивирус.

----------


## Vlad_12

> Буду ждать вашего отзыва, а как то можно научиться отучать конфу ручками? Как просмотреть код конфигурации?


в окне запуска кофигурации запускаете конфигуратор, снимаете конфигурацию с поддержки, ищи нучало открытия конфы (например процедура "при запуске или при открытии" ) или ищете окно защиты и ищите ссылки на него и далее читая код исправляяте свою конфу.

----------


## Serjo1977

Для меня самого это стало приятной неожиданностью. Но на поиски самого файлика потратил около 2х недель. Вот откуда взят файлик: http://philka.ru/forum/topic/2399-1s...ersion/page-38

----------

kantushka (04.03.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

*OksanaK*, подскажите о какой конфигурации идет речь (с какой у вас затруднение)
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.43.12 от 17.01.2013 - это она?

----------


## OksanaK

Нет я ковыряю Управление автотранспортом, редакция 1.0, Проф (1.0.6.3), по вашим ценным советам, пытаюсь удалить ссылки. но что то их очень много.

----------


## Vlad_12

> Нет я ковыряю Управление автотранспортом, редакция 1.0, Проф (1.0.6.3), по вашим ценным советам, пытаюсь удалить ссылки. но что то их очень много.


кинь ссылку откуда зажружалась конфа. там так и есть ссылок много, раньше года 4 назат их было от 1 до 5. теперь понатыкали.

----------


## OksanaK

Я качала вот отсюда http://crazytetra.ru/?p=855

---------- Post added at 17:40 ---------- Previous post was at 17:39 ----------

Свежее конфы не нашла

----------


## Vlad_12

> Ура! Нашёл решение. Копируете файлик в каталог с базой, запускаете его от имени админа и радуетесь! :-)http://dfiles.ru/files/f49zbvelf


по этой ссылке действительно лежит чей-то ключ (dll) для общепита (не знаю конкретно для какой версии общепита, но именно для него), для остального раруса он не подойдет

*ошибся, ключа там тоже нету просто компанента защиты и прочее для общепита*

----------


## Fial04ka

> Я ничего специально не готовил. Скачал "отученную", пытался запустить не получилось. Нашёл этот файлик, поместил его в каталог с базой (у меня это C:\Users\Сергей\Documents\Rarus\Food), запустил от имени админа, после чего запустил 1С и всё заработало. Как вариант, перед запуском кряка, отключите антивирус.


Действительно работает:dance::dance::dance: спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## koloboc74

Народ подскажите где искать или у кого-нибудь есть 1С Рарус: Экспресс-доставка?

----------


## podkova

Народ а есть у кого "1С-Университет"Итоже он вроде Рарус-овский

----------


## Шволочь

Здравсствуйте, есть у кого управление автотранспортом: пассажирские перевозки отученая. очень нужно.

----------


## Oscarau

ALL! Есть у кого 1С-Рарус:Паевые инвестиционные фонды?!

----------


## romanwdd

Нужна рарус ITIL Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ.
Если кто может скиньте конфу и лекарство на mk_wdd(собака)mail.ru
Очень надо, заранее спасибо.

----------


## ltgj

Оч надо, эмуль для РАРУС Управление автотранспортом (UAT_3_0_23_1)  или ломаную конфу, jura-lucenko@mail.ru заранее благодарю.

----------


## chel

Есть запись онлайн курса 1С Рарус: Линейка решений «Альфа - Авто» на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8, проходившего в феврале 2013.

http://rarus.ru/1c-edu/schedule/1332...b-program-link

Подробности в личку.

----------


## serega3123

Ищу рарус альфа авто, или автотранспорт, отвязанную с поддержкой сканера штрих кодов, готов заплатить за ломанную версию обладателю

----------


## bugaga

> Ищу рарус альфа авто, или автотранспорт, отвязанную с поддержкой сканера штрих кодов, готов заплатить за ломанную версию обладателю


А за не ломанную заплатить не готов?

----------


## serega3123

> А за не ломанную заплатить не готов?


дорого)

----------


## Alsu888

> там либо конфа уже "отученая" кем - либо, Либо самому "отучивать"
> 
> PS : "отучить" - по всей конфе исправить код с сылками на рарусовскую защиту.


подскажите как исправлять код с ссылками, не могу разобраться

т.е как эти ссылки найти и как правильно исправить, чтобы всю конфу не попортить
Спасибо заранее

----------


## AlexeyIvanov

Коллеги, есть ли у кого Рарус управление торговлей ред.11 + CRM 2.0. 
Очень нужна лечилка от ключа.
Спасибо!

----------


## eggger

Коллеги, помогите. У кого есть Управление автотранспортом проф - эмулятор ключа "katran" (есть в наличии ключ, но на 1 пользователя) или отвязанная версия.

----------


## eli7ey

Помогите найти 1С-Рарус: CRM 2.0 отученную от ключа или эмулятор ключа для нее, заранее благодарю

----------


## LisLs

Помогите, пожалуйста с обновлением 1С-Рарус:Общепит 6.

----------


## Serjo1977

Люди, подскажите, плз, почему-то Рарус Общепит 8.2 начиная с релиза 2.0.45.5 перестал "видеть" обновления. Уже 2 обновления вышли - "не видит" программа ни первое, ни второе...

----------


## ks.in

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурациями «1С:Предприятие 8. Ресторан», и 1С-Рарус: Управление рестораном, редакция 3  (желательно, украинская версия). Зарание спасибо!

----------


## kuper1983

Доброго времени суток!

Помогите, найти отученную от ключа 1с-Рурус Общепит ред. 6 (стандарт) для бухгалтерии 7.7 (ссылку или на мыло kuper@land.ru)

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## 505

«1С:Предприятие 8. Ресторан» очень нужна отученная

----------


## kuper1983

Добрый день!
Поделитесь ссылкой на последнее обновление конфигурации 1С-Рурус: Общепит ред. 6 (стандарт) для бухгалтерии 7.7.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день форумчане, выручайте очень нужна Рарус:Управление санаторно-курортным комплексом или 8. Отель. Большое спасибо кто откликнется!

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Сможет, кто-нить помочь отвязать Альфа-Авто Автосервис+Автозапчасти v. 4.0 от ключа. Или помочь уже отвязанной? Достаточно и без поддержки оборудования, в демонстрационных целях.
> yourin@mail.ru 
> Спасибо.



Вот тут глянь: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3924764

---------- Post added at 14:38 ---------- Previous post was at 14:35 ----------

Подборка вебинаров по программе Альфа-Авто


http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4116893

---------- Post added at 14:45 ---------- Previous post was at 14:38 ----------

Альфа-Авто 5.0 
Замечания к установке(ВНИМАНИЕ):
1. Установить драйверы оборудования
2. Установить систему защиты
3. Установить шаблоны конфигурации
Создать базу из шаблона и радоваться 

пароль: nowa.ru

http://ifolder.ru/29874450


_и мир станет светлее_

----------

ktekenov (14.11.2013), Lisen (11.01.2014), Marina68 (16.08.2013), Shurikpaa (22.07.2013), svandy (01.09.2013), TBoych (29.10.2013)

----------


## kozak2006

Ребята есть у кого-то эмулятор ключа для Рарус- Рестарт или другие варианты обойти защиту?

----------


## konyavka

Здравсвуйте.
Вам удалось найти конфигурацию?

----------


## saxonow

перезалейте, пожалуйста, файл удален!!
ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!

---------- Post added at 17:55 ---------- Previous post was at 17:39 ----------

мне тоже очень, очень надо ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!! напишите на мыло saxonow@ua.fm

---------- Post added at 17:58 ---------- Previous post was at 17:55 ----------




> Помогите пожалуйста найти 1С - Рарус Управление рестораном 2.0 или выше, можно не ломанную. amyrav@rambler.ru


если можно мне тоже saxonow@ua.fm

---------- Post added at 18:33 ---------- Previous post was at 17:58 ----------




> присоединяюсь к просьбе ssa-r@ya.ru


 присоединяюсь к просьбе saxonow@ua.fm

---------- Post added at 18:35 ---------- Previous post was at 18:33 ----------




> присоединяюсь к просьбе ssa-r@ya.ru





> 1С-Рарус, Управление рестораном, редакция 3


 присоединяюсь к просьбе saxonow@ua.fm НУЖНА ПОД УКРАИНУ и в иделае под 1с8

----------


## u7ktoz

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого нибудь в наличии обновление *1С:CRM Стандарт + Управление небольшой фирмой 1.4.6.19/1.0.10.5 от 02.07.2013* ?
либо просто доступ к сайту update.rarus.ru. Заранее спасибо! itkk24@gmail.com

----------


## Fial04ka

> Альфа-Авто 5.0 
> Замечания к установке(ВНИМАНИЕ):
> 1. Установить драйверы оборудования
> 2. Установить систему защиты
> 3. Установить шаблоны конфигурации
> Создать базу из шаблона и радоваться 
> 
> пароль: nowa.ru
> 
> http://ifolder.ru/29874450


Что-то не очень получается радоваться:( 
Конфигурацию запустила и табличка выходит, лицензию видимо просит:confused: и как это устранить ?:blush:
 Здесь версия поновее есть http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...И-!!!/page120

----------


## lekhaplaton

Что за табличка конкретно скрин нужен?

----------


## prosya_pikoto

Люди помогоите с Управление сервисным центром 4.2

----------


## Jar

Пожалуйста есть у кого нибудь описание конфигурации 1С-Рарус: ТКПТ. Поделитесь пожалуйста очень нужно !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gdn1974

Помогите! Нужна конфигурация 1С-Рарус общепит 8,0

----------


## Камиль

Пришлите пожалуйста, если у кого-то есть древнюю Рарус Общепит 6 7.7.492 на адрес minnahmetov@bk.ru

----------


## a00000x

Оч надо, эмуль для РАРУС Управление автотранспортом (UAT_1_0_9_1) или ломаную конфу, a00000x@yandex.ru заранее благодарю.

----------


## Владислав80

Ищу 1С-Рарус:Амбулатория! Поделитесь плиз, у кого есть!

----------


## alexsibkot

Здравствуйте! прошу выручить! у кого есть доступ к update.rarus.ru, выложите пожалуйста конфу Магазин одежды и спорттоваров, редакция 2.5, базовый вариант, сетевая поставка, версия  *7.70.268 от 19.03.2012* г. Ключ есть, версия 7.70.258 очень плохо работает под Windows 7. 

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Sarben

Привет!

Есть ли у кого-нибудь эмулятор для 1С-Рарус: Торговый комплекс 8? Или что-то, что поможет обойти защиту. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Andrey_56

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста очень надо 1с Рарус общепит под 8.2 с таблеткой!

----------


## Pilmen

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь конфой «1C-Рарус: Автоматизация 1C:Франчайзи» желательно с таблеткой. Pilmen2006@mail.ru

----------


## Arteem

Добрый день, ищу  Автозапчасти+автосервис, может есть у кого с таблеткой? 
Заранее благодарен! Djsklyarov@mail.ru

----------


## irinamdn

Рарус-отель ломаную, пожалуйста, очень нужно, можно на мыло irinamdn@ukr.net

----------


## Волк

Добрый день подскажите где можно найти конфигурацию 1с аптека розница....

----------


## weryful

Пожалуйста поделитесь обновлениями для Общепита, версиями 2.0.51.x, 2.0.52.x, 2.0.53.x, 2.0.54.x

----------


## Tokio78

Это не подойдет релиз 2.0.54.9?
http://www.unibytes.com/8-SVgHZ.i7-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB?drgn=1
http://turbo.to/8ypsusoq9zan.html
http://exclusiveloader.com/g8he0wfz8...setup.zip.html
взял http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...98-!!!/page143

----------


## Dax2005

Нужно обновление  Розница. Аптека для Украины редакция 1.0.21.1

----------


## GrumBumBes

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на конфигурацию лицензионную Розница. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.8.11 или файл шаблона конфигурации для развертывания чистой базы

----------


## weryful

спасибо, это я нашел, но без предыдущих от него особо смысла нету(

----------


## Andrei_smd

> спасибо, это я нашел, но без предыдущих от него особо смысла нету(


Так там есть cf-ник. Можно с любого релиза обновить.

----------


## stazi

Доброго времени суток. Очень нужна конфигурация "1с-Рарус:CRM" или «1С Рарус: CRM Контакты». (Босы возможностями CRM пользоваться хотят, а на 1с8 переходить не хотят). Буду крайне признателен.

----------


## Yllymah

Добрый день!
помогите с 1С Рарус Управление корпоративными финансами. Эмулятор.

08ks@bk.ru

----------


## Ламия

Здравствуйте, очень нужно последнее обновление для рарус общепит 6.0. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tk_dostavka

Добрый день! очень нужен эмулятор ключа или ключ для Рарус Автопредприятие

----------


## russe12345

Здравствуйте! Ищу 1С:Предприятие 8. Автосервис  Если есть у кого, дайте пожалуйста знать! Спасибо.

----------


## Татьяна95

Поделитесь у кого есть расус сборник рецептур. Очень надо и как устанавливать. Заранее спасибо redko41@rambler.ru

----------


## IgorXI

Поделитесь пожалуйста дистрибутивом Рарус Управление рестораном, ред 2

----------


## demonrus

Добрый день!
Помогите найти эмулятор 1С Рарус Управление корпоративными финансами.

demonrus@gmail.com

----------


## magicquick

Помогите!
может кто подскажет, где найти ломаную версию *РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)*
magicquick@mail.ru

----------


## аля_

Здравствуйте, помогите срочно нужен рарус общепит!!! Кто-нибудь может помочьИ

----------


## Tokio78

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.2.1 от 19.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.55.7 от 14.02.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

КСФ (02.04.2014)

----------


## ora

Добрый день!
Помогите найти эмулятор 1С Рарус:Управление медицинской организацией. ora75@yandex.ru

----------


## blackpointtt

Присоединяюсь, тоже очень требуется ломаная рабочая версия *РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 8.1-8.2*.

Либо редакцию *"Рарус: Управление небольшой фирмой + Управление взаимоотношениями с клоиентами (CRM) 8.1-8.2"*

Можете отправить ссылки в почту support@regatron.ru, у кого есть и кому не жалко?

----------


## olaola87

Всем добрый вечер. Подскажите есть у кого литература по "1с-рарус.Альфа-авто 4.1" . Оч. надо. ?

----------


## korlid

> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...98-!!!/page146
> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.54.13 от 22.01.2014
> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.28.13 от 17.01.2014


скачала, установила. При запуске ошибка " OpenKey: Ключ не найден." Где ключик найти, подскажите!

----------


## Sorry-Rus

Подкиньте ссылочку в лс на 1С Рарус Управление автотранспортом (Россия) не Украина)
Заранее огромнейшее спасибо

----------


## Tokio78

Я с чистой базой создавал, всё заработало.

----------


## Sorry-Rus

> Я с чистой базой создавал, всё заработало.


А есть чистая база?

----------


## Yuriy_p

Добрый день. Поделитесь 1с Ресторан 1.0.8.6 нужна чиста полная конфигурация. Ключ есть.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.8.2 от 18.01.2013*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.10.1 от 26.02.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.8.6 от 13.02.2014*

Установка + обновление (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Andresito (27.03.2014), nrm (17.04.2014), qazpoi12 (14.03.2014), Regina.06 (12.08.2014), Rio2000 (11.10.2014), Sorry-Rus (13.03.2014), Tokio78 (11.03.2014)

----------


## fineru

steelrock перевыложи пожалуйста 1С Рарус: Управление рестораном 2.0 а то ссылка не работает

----------


## SuperAlex

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста "1С:Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей". Желательно на управляемых формах.
Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.2.5 от 27.02.2014*

Установка + обновление (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.2.5 от 27.02.2014*

Установка + обновление (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.2.5 от 27.02.2014*

Установка + обновление (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.2.5 от 12.03.2014*

Установка + обновление (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.2.5 от 27.02.2014*

Установка + обновление (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.2.5 от 27.02.2014*

Установка + обновление (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.2.5 от 05.03.2014*

Установка + обновление (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.2.5 от 06.03.2014*

Установка + обновление (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Andyman (15.05.2014), docent715 (26.05.2014), Ikarus (12.07.2014), Rio2000 (11.10.2014), savchenkodenis (24.04.2014), solf (21.03.2014), SuperAlex (17.03.2014)

----------


## Stalin1488

Доброе время суток!!Сейчас установлена: Управление автотранспортом, редакция 1.0, Проф (1.0.6.3) хочу поставить рилиз 1.0.10.1 он ставится но в предприятие не заходит пишет надо установить новую компоненту защиты.Устанавливать новую защиту нельзя!!Вопрос: до какой версии можно обновить 1.0.6.3 что бы не просил установить новую компоненту?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.27 от 17.01.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало[COLOR="Silver"]


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.0.11.03 от 14.03.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.4.7.42 от 22.01.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Ikarus (12.07.2014), qazpoi12 (22.03.2014), Rio2000 (11.10.2014)

----------


## qazpoi12

Добрый день.

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть возможность выложить УСЦ свежее версии 1.4.7.42?  
В версии 1.4.7.42 какая-то проблема, не хочет выводить и печатать товарный чек.

----------


## Ukei

*qazpoi12*, на сегодня это последняя версия УСЦ.

----------


## VikoLini

Уважаемый *Ukel*, не могли бы вы выложить Рарус: турагентство. Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*VikoLini*, если Вы про Турагентство на базе УНФ, то его делант не Рарус, а Геософт, вот *ССЫЛКА*

----------

VikoLini (22.03.2014)

----------


## qazpoi12

> *qazpoi12*, на сегодня это последняя версия УСЦ.


Не продскажете, проблема с выводом пустого товарного чека имеет место быть? Может кто знает решение данной проблемы? Как пофиксить?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.0.11.03 от 14.03.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.2.1 от 19.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.56.1 от 13.03.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.30.1 от 24.03.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## marilex

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.2.1 от 19.03.2014*
> 
> Установка (авторская сборка):
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.55.7 от 14.02.2014*
> 
> ...


Авторская сборка не помогает.

----------

Ребенок (02.04.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*marilex*, а от чего она должна помогать? Вы видите где-то слово "отученная"?

----------


## marilex

> *marilex*, а от чего она должна помогать? Вы видите где-то слово "отученная"?


Не помогает эта сборка. На 64 битной ос не работает.

----------


## Ukei

*marilex*, если установка не ломанная - она и на 32-bit ОС не заработает.

----------


## Andresito

Доброе времени суток. подскажите как лечить от жадности данный релиз "Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.10.1 от 26.02.2014"

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.16.2 от 04.02.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление рестораном", релиз 03.0.22.01 от 19.12.2013*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.28.1 от 07.02.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

metal37 (27.03.2014)

----------


## arseny

Люди добрые скиньте файлы для управления автотранспортом а то ключик просит. Почта arsenytlt@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.8.2 от 18.01.2013*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Andresito (31.03.2014), arseny (29.03.2014), Bladenv (20.11.2014), GrumBumBes (22.05.2014), lekhaplaton (02.04.2014), rUffi (01.04.2014)

----------


## arseny

Постоянно вылетает окно "Пользователь не авторизован" не обращать на него внимание ?

----------


## nalimov9

Здравствуйте! возможно ли получить на почту agropak2000@mail.ru отученную  CRM  или  Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями

----------


## Cobranet

И если можно мне тоже отученную CRM на мыло: cobranet@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

Сегодня-завтра будет.

----------


## jasonmaccoil

Нужна РАРУС: CRM 2.0 , ломаная .!  спасибо 
arizikovan@gmail.com

----------


## Ukei

*jasonmaccoil*, чистой CRM 2.0 ломанной нет. Есть ломанная УТ + взаимоотношения с клиентами 2.0 полностью отученная. Будет тут на днях.

----------


## Plushkin134

Я бы тоже хотел отученную CRM на мыло: plushkin@onet.ru

----------


## Сергей121

Дайте ломаную конфигурацию рарус комбинат питания пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## Ukei

*Сергей121*, я бы и от неотученной не отказался. ))

----------


## nalimov9

*Ukei*, у Вас не нашлась crm ?

----------


## Ukei

*nalimov9*, пока бухня не перестанет обновляться через день - свободного времени на выложить CRM не появится

----------


## zloy-vasya

Добрый день. Подскажите, уважаемый, как ставить отученную сборку Общепит? Все равно просит систему защиты и ключ... :( Нужна для Украины...

----------


## Ukei

*zloy-vasya*, скачайте последнюю отученную сборку для России - там есть модифицированные драйвера, их нужно установить. В новых сборках для Украины эти драйвера тоже будут в комплекте.

----------


## AV74

Добрый день. а есть РАРУС: Ресторан отученный

----------


## Opoi4

просьба залить рарус общепит 2.0.56.3

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.56.3 от 25.03.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Установка, отученная (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.30.14 от 18.03.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.12.1 от 31.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.2.1 от 31.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.30.1 от 24.03.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.4.8.7 от 03.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.2.3 от 02.07.2013*

Установка, отученная (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.5.4 от 27.03.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.6.2*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало

----------

Alexir (07.11.2014), AnVol1976 (16.04.2014), jasonmaccoil (09.04.2014), nalimov9 (07.04.2014), SergoNavt (15.04.2014), Solncer (10.07.2014), SVD (27.05.2014)

----------


## jasonmaccoil

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.2.3 от 02.07.2013
В конфигурации нет пункта "Организация" и при попытки заполнить не происходит ни каких действий,  в чем может быть проблема ?

----------


## Tokio78

> Авторская сборка не помогает.


Пробовал у меня заработало, но у меня только при создании новой базы.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.56.4 от 07.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Установка, отученная (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.30.17 от 07.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Комплексная автоматизация + CRM", релиз 1.1.46.1*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление производственным предприятием + CRM", релиз 1.3.51.3*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

CheatX (11.04.2014), LisLs (11.04.2014), normalyok (11.04.2014), SergoNavt (15.04.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.8.1 от 18.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Комплексная автоматизация + CRM", релиз 1.1.46.2*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление небольшой фирмой + CRM СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.4.7.2*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.11.1 от 18.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

abit (12.10.2014), granata005 (28.04.2014), GrumBumBes (22.05.2014), Yur-ok (06.01.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.57.6 от 16.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.23.1 от 12.03.2012*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит для Украины", релиз 1.2.20.5 от 29.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## killermss

Добрый день а не подскажете у когото есть обновление для "Общепит, ред.8 Проф (на базе Бухгалтерии предприятия релиз 2.0.32.4) (2.0.32.6)" до последнего релиза

----------


## Феф

Для Ukei и всем, кто может подсказать решение.
Имеется Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1 (4.1.01.20). 
Не пустая - с данными. Как ее запустить без Катрана (без торгового оборудования - по большому счету для просмотра старых данных по работам и клиентам)?
Конфа вскрыта - но не пойму в каком месте ее править.
Где зашито обращение к Катрану? В V8AutoSalon.dll или в закрытой обработке "Защита"?
Опыт программирования 1С норм. Опыта работы с .dll или закрытыми объектами - 0.
С какого конца к этому делу подойти, подскажите плиз.

----------


## NextAvto

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.27 от 17.01.2014*
> 
> Установка:
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.0.11.03 от 14.03.2014*
> 
> ...


Подскажите, 5-я альфа отученная?

----------


## Ukei

*NextAvto*, 5-й отученной не появлялось ни разу.

----------


## NextAvto

> *NextAvto*, 5-й отученной не появлялось ни разу.


может есть эмулятор ключа? нада руководству ее показать чтоб убедить на переход на нее
Как можно ее запустить?

----------


## Ukei

*NextAvto*, был бы эмулятор - было бы всем счастье.

----------


## Феф

> 5-й отученной не появлялось ни разу.


А 4-я отученная появлялась? Или может кто подскажет, как отучатьИ?

----------


## granata005

> Уважаемый Ukei, а существует ли более новая отученная версия, чем эта ? 
> 
> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.2.3 от 02.07.2013


Думаю, некоторым будет полезно.

На форуме есть *отученная* конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.2.3 от 02.07.2013
и также есть *неотученная* конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.5.4 от 27.03.2014
для того чтобы получить ломанный последний релиз достаточно найти отличия в ломанном релизе 2.0.2.3 от неломанного, и всё это перекинуть в 2.0.5.4. 
Делов на 10 минут.
Удачи.

----------


## Феф

Ребята, подскажите кто нибудь как решать проблемуИ?
По факту имею 5 редакцию полную лицензию и 4.1.01.20 на старом серваке, который почти не дышит.
Сервер необходимо заменить.
Катран стоит, но шеф говорит - ломаная (возможно, под большое количество пользователей).
Работаем с сервера терминалов. 5-ка на новом сервере 1С, 4-ка на старом.
При замене старого сервера возникает проблема с защитой, хотя драйвера перенесли.
Просто переустановить систему защиты опасаюсь - а вдруг ключ действительно на 1 РМ.

Зы: При достаточном опыте работы с основными конфами 1С и самописками, с рарусом и его защитой столкнулся впервые.
Помогите советом, откуда плясать?
Пытался пойти по самому простому пути - посмотреть различия с отученной Альфа-Авто 4.1 - тишина пока.

----------


## Ukei

> А 4-я отученная появлялась?


 - 4-я отученная есть давно, но не сказать что шибко свежая. *ВОТ ССЫЛКА*

----------

Феф (06.05.2014)

----------


## Феф

Перешел, качаю.
Но вопрос остается открытым (учитывая, что релиз 01.11 а у мну 01.20) -
отучивают через конфу или через декомпиляцию V8AutoSalon.dll И?

---------- Post added at 15:26 ---------- Previous post was at 15:07 ----------




> - 4-я отученная есть давно, но не сказать что шибко свежая. *ВОТ ССЫЛКА*


Всего 2 файла в архиве - setup.exe и 1cv8.cfd
Так вот setup.exe не реагирует на нажатие мышки и в контекстном меню не предлагает ничего сделать кроме "архивировать копировать отправить". Ни открыть, ни запустить.
Бракованная версияИ? ...

----------


## Ukei

*Феф*, отучают через конфу. У меня релиз ставится без проблем.

----------


## Феф

Ukei, спс. Буду пробовать.
Что касается сетапа - понятно мне все.
У мну комп сломался от всяких устанавливаемых кряков и патчей... исполняемые файлы не запускаются все(((
Начиная от Аутлука и Экселя и заканчивая setup.exe. Что то сломал. =(

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.0.11.06*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.58.6 от 08.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.8.8 от 21.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) ПРОФ/КОРП", релиз 2.0.6.1*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Andyman (16.05.2014), Drossel (23.05.2014), kostennik (28.07.2014), kylek72gol (16.06.2014), sharninvl (03.11.2014), КСФ (15.05.2014), ленка1981 (04.04.2015)

----------


## polkan

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.27 от 17.01.2014*
> 
> Установка:
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.0.11.03 от 14.03.2014*
> 
> ...


 если не секрет , а какой толк от них если они не ломанные...И?

----------


## Ukei

> какой толк от них если они не ломанные...И?


 - Толк есть.

1. Вы купили конфиг, но платить за ИТС - а это минимум 25 кило рублей в год - не хотите.
2. Вы знаете язык 1С и готовы попробовать обойти защиту конфига, но самого конфига у Вас нет.
3. Часть конфигураций блокирует только некоторый функционал, а для целей "на посмотреть" вполне пригодны.

---------- Post added at 23:13 ---------- Previous post was at 22:37 ----------

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.2.4.2 от 22.12.2012*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Boroda7 (20.05.2014)

----------


## Alenkaa

Поделитесь пожалуйста "РАРУС: Ресторан отученный, нам для Летнего кафе надо на несколько месяцев... Спасибо большое заранее. mexina@yandex.ru

----------


## polkan

> - Толк есть.
> 
> 1. Вы купили конфиг, но платить за ИТС - а это минимум 25 кило рублей в год - не хотите.
> 2. Вы знаете язык 1С и готовы попробовать обойти защиту конфига, но самого конфига у Вас нет.
> 3. Часть конфигураций блокирует только некоторый функционал, а для целей "на посмотреть" вполне пригодны.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23:13 ---------- Previous post was at 22:37 ----------
> 
> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.2.4.2 от 22.12.2012*
> ...


 :yes::vseok::eek:

----------


## Ukei

> РАРУС: Ресторан отученный


 - Увы, не пробегало ни разу за последние года 3.

----------


## Shponya

А какие системы учета Ресторана фронтофис есть отученые? Очень нужно. :blush: Где глянуть можно? На форуме не нашел(((( Скиньте, плиииииииииииииз, хоть что то: anton_aser@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> какие системы учета Ресторана фронтофис есть отученые?


 - Из обжираловки отученный есть только Общепит 2.0. Есть ещё Бит: Кафе, но там не скажешь что оно отучается полностью.

----------


## VladVirus

Доброго времени суток.....
Что-нибудь по санаторию (пансионату) или гостинице есть? (дистрибутив или уже "отученная")?

Благодарю..

----------


## Ukei

> Что-нибудь по санаторию (пансионату) или гостинице есть?


 - Отученного нет, установку могу дать.

----------


## VladVirus

> - Отученного нет, установку могу дать.


Отлично, жду.

----------


## Ukei

- *Мини-Отель*
 - *БИТ: Отель*

----------

VladVirus (18.05.2014)

----------


## VladVirus

спасибки, выручил..

----------


## incouser

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.8.6 от 13.02.2014


Вакцина на это детище существует?

----------


## Ukei

> Вакцина на это детище существует?


 - Не встречал.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автосалон + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.27 от 17.01.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.27 от 17.01.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Solar Ma

Конфигурация "Магазин одежды и обуви" УСТАНОВКА

помогите найти!!!

----------


## Ukei

*Solar Ma*, есть в шапке этой темы, а также на пред. странице. Конфиг относится к рарусовской Рознице.

----------


## NikaKy

Есть у кого-нибудь конфигурация Гостиница или отель на 1С-7.7? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Luckymaks

Здрасти. А что-то из области Медицина-Поликлиника можете подсказать где искатьИ?

----------


## Ukei

> Медицина-Поликлиника можете подсказать где искатьИ?


 - *Поликлиника* есть ВОТ ТУТ

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.8.2 от 36.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

MrFermer (30.07.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM КОРП", релиз 1.4.8.1 от 03.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM КОРП", релиз 2.0.6.2 от 24.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.4.2 от 03.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

root7 (18.06.2014)

----------


## Пузко

Номер телефона требует ввести. Так и должно быть?

----------


## root7

Здравствуйте! А нет ли случайно у кого-то конфигурации 1с рарус: магазин парфюмерии и косметики?

----------


## JohnnieBoy

Добрый день!
Подскажите, конфа 1С:CRM КОРП. Редакция 2.0 будет тут?

----------


## Ukei

> 1С:CRM КОРП. Редакция 2.0


 У ПРОФ и КОРП дистрибутив один. Версию определяет ключ.

----------


## JohnnieBoy

Возможно неверно вопрос задал.
У меня дистрибутив УТ + CRM ред.2.0 (2.0.2.3) (авторская сборка)
в описание конфигурации так:
"1С:Предприятие  8. Управление  торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) Проф/Корп. Редакция 2.0"
Но нет подсистемы "управление проектами", когда запускаю 1С.
Как-то можно активировать ее? что значит определяет ключ? как его переопределить на КОРП? Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

Если у Вас версия от ключа отученная - уже ничего с ней не сделаете, будет работать только тот функционал, который разлочил автор взлома.

----------


## JohnnieBoy

Ясно.Спасибо.

----------


## W1zZzarD84

> Думаю, некоторым будет полезно.
> 
> На форуме есть *отученная* конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.2.3 от 02.07.2013
> и также есть *неотученная* конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.5.4 от 27.03.2014
> для того чтобы получить ломанный последний релиз достаточно найти отличия в ломанном релизе 2.0.2.3 от неломанного, и всё это перекинуть в 2.0.5.4. 
> Делов на 10 минут.
> Удачи.


Господа сломал мозг, хотел создать более новый релиз, но сталкнулся с проблемой я не понимаю что это за номера 2.0.2.3 и 2.0.5.4 на сайте users.v8.1c.ru есть Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) но там релиз последний 1.1.29.1 от 10.04.14, я подумал что это объединение ут и crm, там есть релиз 2.0.2.3 только он от 11.09.12 и там нет релиза 2.0.5.4, кроме того не понятно с каким релизом ут его объединяли, короче где взять 2.0.2.3 стандартный ? и как вообще родились эти номера.

----------


## Ukei

*W1zZzarD84*:
 - Чтобы понять версию CRM, которая входит в состав УТ+ВК - посмотрите текстовые файлы поставки. Версии 2.0 на юзерсе нет, она появляется пока только на офсайте Раруса.

----------


## W1zZzarD84

> W1zZzarD84:
> - Чтобы понять версию CRM, которая входит в состав УТ+ВК - посмотрите текстовые файлы поставки. Версии 2.0 на юзерсе нет, она появляется пока только на офсайте Раруса.


Спасибо, это прояснило ситуация, но как выяснилось crm которая используется для объединения с ут отличается от той которая используется отдельно, а доступа на рарус у меня нет, где найти стандартную 2.0.2.3 ?

----------


## Ukei

> где найти стандартную 2.0.2.3?


 - Ломанную - увы, нигде.

----------


## W1zZzarD84

> - Ломанную - увы, нигде.


Да почему ломаную, стандартную ут+crm 2.0.2.3 которая с сайта раруса

----------


## Ukei

> ут+crm 2.0.2.3 которая с  сайта раруса


 - Потому и лежит в шапке авторская сборка что на сайте раруса только обновление. В сборку, кстати, оно тоже включено.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.59.5 от 24.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

alex_phantom (21.07.2014), Demog (14.07.2014), lina75 (22.07.2014)

----------


## Lo1jke

Коллеги, решил посмотреть демку УТ+CRM. Столкнулся с какой-то системой защиты... Кто-нибудь выпиливал ее?

----------


## Ukei

> решил посмотреть демку УТ+CRM


 - Ищите ссылку, в описании которой есть слово "отученная".

----------


## Lo1jke

> - Ищите ссылку, в описании которой есть слово "отученная".


Спасибо, буду искать.

Пока "выпилил" руками.

----------


## juliko

Добрый день! Скачала Конфигурацию "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.12.1 от 31.03.2014. Платформа для установки 1с 8.2 (portabl). Установила конфигурацию и при запуске просит установить ключ защиты. Как их установить? Они где-то лежат в папках? Просто первый раз делаю. Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> просит установить ключ защиты


 - Так и должно быть. Если ключа у Вас нет - нужно искать ссылку со словом "ОТУЧЕННАЯ" в описании.

----------

juliko (01.07.2014)

----------


## vsetv

Здравствуйте! РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин 2.1.3.11 такое чудо иметься?

----------


## hedg12

отученный ресторан дайте пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Ukei

> РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин 2.1.3.11


 - Имеется, будет на днях.




> отученный ресторан


 - Увы, не появлялся в паблике ни разу. Люди приспосабливают под эти цели Общепит.

----------


## hedg12

ОН вообще существует

---------- Post added at 19:18 ---------- Previous post was at 19:17 ----------




> отученный ресторан дайте пожалуйста!!!


 ВООБЩЕ существует такое или нет?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.5.1 от 30.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Rio2000 (11.10.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.6.2*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.3.11 от 03.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.3.11 от 01.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.3.11 от 01.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.3.11 от 03.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.3.11 от 02.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.3.11 от 01.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.3.11 от 03.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.3.11 от 03.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Ikarus (29.07.2014), Rio2000 (11.10.2014), vsetv (13.07.2014)

----------


## Krashn056

> Думаю, некоторым будет полезно.
> 
> На форуме есть *отученная* конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.2.3 от 02.07.2013
> и также есть *неотученная* конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.5.4 от 27.03.2014
> для того чтобы получить ломанный последний релиз достаточно найти отличия в ломанном релизе 2.0.2.3 от неломанного, и всё это перекинуть в 2.0.5.4. 
> Делов на 10 минут.
> Удачи.


Можно немного по подробнее, так как перенос файлов кроме *.cd не чего не дал при загрузки просит сервер лицензий!!((

----------


## mrtohha

Добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста, что я не так делаю. Имеется 1С 8.2.17.169 с рабочей конфигурацией Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.0 (2.0.8.8). Скачал вчера   Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014 и она не хочет работать. Обновляться не желает , а при создании новой базы с шаблоном 2.1.2.8 пишет ошибка не найдена установленная 1С. Для этой версии нужна платформа 8.3?

----------


## Ukei

> что я не так делаю


 - Откройте документацию к поставке и посмотрите мин. требования к платформе. Розница уже давно под 8.3.

----------


## AndrewUs

Здравствуйте, а есть у кого-нибудь вскрытая база 1С Рарус Альфа - Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Проф, ред. 5? Для домашнего пользования.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM КОРП", релиз 2.0.6.2 от 24.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.8.1 от 27.09.2011*

Установка, отученная:

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.13.1 от 20.06.2014*

Установка и обновление (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.3.1 от 18.07.2014*

Установка, демо от 1.0 (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление рестораном", релиз 03.0.27.01 от 19.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

AlexHorek (16.06.2015), ashalexa (20.02.2015), ibol (22.03.2015), tenevgen (13.01.2015)

----------


## normalyok

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Комплексная автоматизация + CRM", релизы 1.1.46.4 47.1 48.1 
Обновления пожалуйста

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.4.9.27 от 25.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.60.4 от 22.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.34.10 от 16.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.4.9.31 от 22.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

andor1970 (23.09.2014), Andyman (31.07.2014), GopnikFresh (10.10.2014), kolobok888 (19.12.2014), MaxiGun72 (22.10.2014), Rio2000 (05.10.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.6.1 от 30.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.16.1 от 28.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.7.1*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Rio2000 (05.10.2014)

----------


## kylek72gol

Подскажите в чем проблема? Не устанавливается обновление Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция (2.0.6.1) на 2.0.7.1, пишет "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"...

----------


## Ukei

> Не устанавливается обновление


 - C отраслевыми конфигами это не редкость. Обновляйтесь файлом cf из комплекта установки.

----------


## kylek72gol

Я так и сделал. пишет "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"...((

----------


## Ukei

> Файл не содержит доступных обновлений


 - Тоже вполне возможный вариант для отраслевки. Делаете бэкап базы, снимаете с поддержки и загружаете новый cf. Если он родной - конфа снова встанет на поддержку.

----------


## PASAHAKA

Люди скиньте плиз ссылку на Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) ПРОФ/КОРП", релиз 2.0.3 на почту o-zpk@yandex.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.8.3 от 11.08.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.2.2 от 05.08.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.54.2 от 24.07.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Silver77 (29.08.2014), Мариночка (06.05.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики", релиз 2.0.46.1 от 09.04.2013*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.29.1*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.7.2*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.16.1 от 25.01.2012*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.55.2 от 12.08.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

Bladenv (20.11.2014), tenevgen (13.01.2015)

----------


## Ukei

> Почему СРМ стандарт просит ключ ?


 - Потому что отраслевые конфигурации имеют доп. защиту. Если не написано что релиз отучен от ключа - без него не запуститься.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.0.10.02 от 31.12.2013*

Установка для 8.2, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало // зеркало

----------

astraschnikov (06.08.2015), Bladenv (20.11.2014), disa_ostr (10.11.2015), Kudesnik59 (16.07.2015), Magat (20.04.2015), Namt (07.09.2015), SERNITROS (04.08.2015), vagreen (20.03.2015), алексей8910192 (16.08.2015)

----------


## Zetrox

нужна розница автозапчасти 1.0.17.3

----------


## __HD__

Добрый день! Подскажите существует ли РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) редакции 1.* (то есть на базе УТ 10.3) отученная от ключика?

----------


## Ukei

> существует ли РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) редакции 1.* (то есть на базе УТ 10.3) отученная от ключика?


 - Существует, но версия от июля 2012-го.

----------


## __HD__

> - Существует, но версия от июля 2012-го.


Уважаемый Ukei, а как можно ссылку получить, сам почему-то поиском найти не могу :(

----------


## Ukei

> как можно ссылку получить


 - Выложу до конца этой недели.

----------


## Vladimir74

Помогите 1с срм стандарт желательно 1 . Скачал платформу с этого сайта предприятие 8.3. к нему преминил ключ от 8.2.  так как написано нужно не менее 8.3. а срм стандарт 2.0 от просит ключ. Дайте где всё можно скачать.

----------


## Vladimir74

Ищу СРМ стандарт ред. 1.0 с ключиком. Не поможете ?

---------- Post added at 10:22 ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 ----------

Помогите скачать СРМ стандарт ред. 1.0 с ключиком.

----------


## o_lesenka

Очень нужна 1С-Рарус:Турагентство на 7-ке. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Vladimir74

Помогите найти! Скачал СРМ стандарт 2.0 в итоге написано под платформу 8.3. Поставил причём сломалась ключом от скаченной 8.2. Есть у кого СРМ + платформа и чтоб стандарт версия 1. Больно она уж понятная и простая.

----------


## Ukei

> Скачал СРМ стандарт 2.0


 - Вы путаете леченную платформу с леченной конфигурацией. Чтобы CRM у Вас запускалось качать нужно ту, что в своем описании имеет слово "отученная".

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.8.4 от 02.09.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.16.1 от 25.01.2012*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

free-woman (31.03.2017)

----------


## Мышаня

Прошу прощения я так понял что РАРУС УТ+CRM версии 2.0.7.1 и выше с отвязкой от ключа нет? Именно CRM?
Есть ли варианты эмулятора ключа на CRM?
УТ - работать будет?

----------


## Ukei

> Есть ли варианты эмулятора ключа на CRM?
> УТ - работать будет?


 - Ответ на оба вопроса - "нет".

----------


## Мышаня

> - Ответ на оба вопроса - "нет".


Какая версия *РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)* имеет отвязку? 
Если поставить *вылеченную* платформу и подключить базу  CRM понятно работать не будет а УТ будет? на УТ у меня ведь отдельный ключ?

----------


## Ukei

> Какая версия РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) имеет отвязку?


 - 1.1.16.1





> Если поставить вылеченную платформу и подключить базу CRM понятно работать не будет а УТ будет?


 - Сама по себе типовая УТ - будет, она не имеет защиты. УТ в составе УТ+ВК - нет.





> на УТ у меня ведь отдельный ключ?


 - Типовая УТ не требует ключа, не придумывайте.

----------


## Lobsterman1

Вот этот ( видимо старинный и не профильный ) эмулятор 
http://rusfolder.com/13335290 
у меня сработал для Рарус Автосервис 1.4.9.27
платформа 8.3 , запускал с локальной машины подключаясь к файл-серверной базе
( на сервере в терминалке пока не пробовал ) 
Была лицензия на 5 пользователей, смог войти и 6 и 7 пользователем.
Там где эмулятор не применялся по прежнему пишет :
" Достигнуто максимальное количество пользователей. Код ошибки = 10033 "
PS. Само собой что для запуска самой платформы сначала нужно применить к ней Unipatch8, а потом уж этот эмулятор.

----------

Ukei (11.09.2014)

----------


## Lobsterman1

Важное Уточнение !
На локальной машине данный эмулятор работает под любого клиента платформы 1С ( хоть толстый , хоть тонкий ) 
А вот терминалке работает ТОЛЬКО под тонкого, поэтому внимательнее с ярлыками у пользователей терминал сервера. 
И еще все это проверено для 32битных OC ! 
Как оно будет с 64битными - буду пробовать и отпишусь позже.

----------

Ukei (12.09.2014)

----------


## svezhur

Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста! Пытаюсь установить РАРУС CRM - в результате пытается проверить лицензию и выкидывает ошибку. Как исправить эту болячку?
Заранее спасибо за ответ

----------


## Lobsterman1

Итак , как и ожидалось для 64битных версий ПО вышеперечисленные патчи и эмуляторы бесполезны. 
для Wiindows Server 2012 R2 + MS SQL Server 2012 решение было найдено тут 
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post228201
там в архиве есть "Эмулятор для Windows Vista-7-8-Server 2008-Server 2012 x64"
инструкция к нему верна примерно на 90%  
Тонкости:
1) драйвера hasp что в том архиве приложены для 2012R2 не подходят.  Устарели! Нужно скачать свежие с  сайта производителя 
http://safenet-sentinel.ru/helpdesk/...-space/#tabs-3  Ну и менеджер лицензий hasp тоже.
2) саму 1С на сервер нужно ставить уже после того как все проделано по инструкции к эмулятору
3) сервер оставить в Тестовом режиме 
4) чтобы прокинуть ключ в терминалку пользователям подключающимся через RDP , нужно в 1Совской консоли Администрирования 
серверов предприятия в свойствах подключенной базы включить "Разрешить выдачу лицензий сервером 1С Предприятия"
5) никакой спецэмулятор именно для отраслевой конфигурации не нужен !  и в этом большая радость!

PS. Быть практически первопроходцем непросто ... Искупайте меня в овациях чтоли -))))

----------

$alek$ (25.09.2014), buzhleb (13.11.2014), DemonCruel (26.11.2014), GopnikFresh (10.10.2014), MartAlex (28.09.2014), Rio2000 (06.10.2014), Voffka.spb (21.03.2015), шоколадина (03.12.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.4.9 от 03.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.4.9 от 18.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.4.9 от 18.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.4.9 от 03.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.4.9 от 03.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.4.9 от 03.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.4.9 от 03.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.4.9 от 03.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

111000 (19.11.2014), kolobok888 (19.12.2014), Rio2000 (06.10.2014), vladimir_111 (03.12.2014), Yossy (07.05.2015)

----------


## Skrepka

Добрый день.
Нужна конфа Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1 (4.1.01.28)

---------- Post added at 16:58 ---------- Previous post was at 16:57 ----------

Дайте, если есть, пожалуйста:)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.8.6 от 24.09.2014*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.61.4 от 22.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.11 от 15.06.2009*
Собрано на основе старого отученного cf для 8.1, запускается под 8.2/8.3

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.28 от 11.07.2014*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.28 от 11.07.2014*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.1.1.5 (8.1 под 8.3)*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.8.2 от 22.09.2014*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

a.perminov (17.10.2014), Andyman (07.10.2014), bregante (09.10.2014), buzhleb (13.11.2014), Cruys (21.10.2014), GopnikFresh (10.10.2014), Rio2000 (06.10.2014), Yav4ik (26.06.2017), Yur-ok (25.12.2014)

----------


## rikony

А скажите какой релиз 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 6, упрощенная система налогообложения
 сейчас последний 
ИИИИИИИ?

----------


## vinil2010

Добрый день! Нужно Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ" отученную

----------


## Habir

Здравствуйте ! Подскажите где найти 1c-Рарус: Печать этикеток и ценников, редакция 8 (отученную)

----------


## KpoXA_IFK

> Добрый день! Нужно Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ" отученную


Присоединяюсь к поиску!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM КОРП", релиз 1.4.9.1 от 29.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Объединенная конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.11.1 + "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.0.5.5"*

Файл конфигурации .cf:

СКАЧАТ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.30.1 от 02.10.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

buzhleb (13.11.2014), KpoXA_IFK (07.10.2014), Minovich_losha (04.04.2015), Rio2000 (11.10.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.13.1 от 20.06.2014*

Установка и обновление (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало

----------

Rio2000 (11.10.2014)

----------


## rikony

Приветствую 
Не нашел тему по 7.7 
очень нужен релиз Релиз 093 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 6, упрощенная система налогообложения

----------


## denis v litvinov

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.16.1 от 25.01.2012*
> 
> Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):


при попытке использовать CRM пишет, "подсистема CRM не используется". Как ее задействовать? Все перерыл - не нашел...
Помогите плиз.

----------


## abit

> [b]
> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Комплексная автоматизация + CRM", релиз 1.1.46.2*
> 
> Установка:
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Скажите. пжлст, данная конфигурация "вылеченная". Если нет - есть ли возможность ее вылечить ?

----------


## Ukei

> данная конфигурация "вылеченная".


 - Нет, это обычная установка для тех, у кого есть ключ, но не хочется платить за ИТС, либо для тех, кто сможет отучить и выложить в паблик. Иногда для тех, кто хочет посмотреть на продукт перед покупкой.

----------


## abit

> - Нет, это обычная установка для тех, у кого есть ключ, но не хочется платить за ИТС, либо для тех, кто сможет отучить и выложить в паблик. Иногда для тех, кто хочет посмотреть на продукт перед покупкой.


Понял . спасибо.

----------


## LadyLEV

Очень нужен *Модуль "Учет вещевого обеспечения"*!!!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.36.16 от 14.10.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.0.12.02 от 06.10.2014*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Объединенная конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.11.1 + "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.0.5.5"*

Файл конфигурации .cf, ОТУЧЕННЫЙ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.62.1 от 15.10.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.36.1 от 13.10.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.31.1 от 15.10.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Andyman (25.10.2014), Bladenv (20.11.2014), KpoXA_IFK (22.10.2014), Rio2000 (26.10.2014), Stariy_irk (18.12.2014), КСФ (06.11.2014)

----------


## MyTSZH

Умельцы, выложите, пожалуйста Общепит 3.0 отученную. Очень хочется подемить как следует прежде, чем покупать.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Мне очень нужна Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.0.02.02.. Есть у кого? Чтоб понять какие были изменения в конфигурации перед обновлением до последнего..

----------


## KpoXA_IFK

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Объединенная конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.11.1 + "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.0.5.5"

Файл конфигурации .cf, ОТУЧЕННЫЙ:

Подскажите можно убрать всплывающее приветствие после любой операции?

----------


## a.perminov

Здравствуйте.

Очень нужен установочный комплект системы защиты для  Рарус:АЗК + Нефтебаза редакция 2, релиз 2.0.01.01. 

Клиенты потеряли установочный диск, перенести на новый сервер защиту не получилось. Ругается на ошибку загрузки v8azk.dll. Регистировать regsvr32 пробовал и пробовал переносить ветки реестра.

Может от других установок Раруса подойдет защита? 
Я, например, поставил СЛК от CRM 2.0 и ключ увиделся, но у АЗК+нефтебаза старая компонента защиты - не видиз сервер лицензирования от CRM.ф

----------


## Rio2000

Здравствуйте, есть у кого отучная Альфа-Авто Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4 или 5 ред?
Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> есть у кого отучная Альфа-Авто Автосервис + Автозапчасти 4 или 5 ред?


 - Все что есть - выложено в шапке темы.

----------

Rio2000 (18.11.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 1.4.9.1 от 29.09.2014*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.62.4 от 20.10.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: СофтФон ПРОФ", релиз 1.4.5.2*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление производственным предприятием + CRM", релиз 1.3.57.1 от 29.09.2014*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Andyman (02.11.2014), DaMirka (20.11.2014), Rio2000 (18.11.2014), sharninvl (03.11.2014), stepa2 (29.10.2014), СеверныйВетер (28.10.2014)

----------


## zloy-vasya

> Вот этот ( видимо старинный и не профильный ) эмулятор 
> http://rusfolder.com/13335290 
> у меня сработал для Рарус Автосервис 1.4.9.27
> платформа 8.3 , запускал с локальной машины подключаясь к файл-серверной базе
> PS. Само собой что для запуска самой платформы сначала нужно применить к ней Unipatch8, а потом уж этот эмулятор.


У меня не увиделся ни одним Рарусом CRM (ни 1.4 ни 2.0). Кто-то вообще сумел запустить хоть какую-то версию CRM от Раруса?

----------


## damon1978

У меня тоже этот эмулятор не сработал.

----------


## Ukei

> Ставлю "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 5, ОТУЧЕННАЯ"


 - Убедитесь что платформа пропатчена правильно. И помните что внешнее оборудование работать не будет все равно.

----------

ant00xa (03.11.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.5.2.20 от 06.11.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Паевые инвестиционные фонды", 02.03.08.01 от 26.03.2013*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики", релиз 2.0.62.1 от 29.09.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики", релиз 3.0.36.2 от 09.10.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.36.2 от 29.10.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.9.1 от 07.11.2014*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

buzhleb (13.11.2014), mountracker (16.12.2014), Rio2000 (18.11.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.58.2 от 07.11.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.31.2 от 11.11.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.9.2 от 14.11.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

a.perminov (11.12.2014), Rio2000 (18.11.2014), zloy-vasya (24.11.2014)

----------


## Mark2010

Ребята! Помогите пожалуйста найти содержимое каталога "Protect" к 1С Общепиту 8.2, ключ есть, диск потерял. :(

----------


## zloy-vasya

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.9.2 от 14.11.2014*


Есть ли такая сборка для Украины? На сайте Раруса заявлена...

----------


## Ukei

> А есть просто конфигурация CRM 2.0.8


 - В шапку темы посмотрите. ПРОФ/КОРП определяется ключом, дистрибутив один и тот же.

----------


## Ukei

> Салон красоты


 - Если нужен рарусовский Комильфо - ломанного его нет. Если нужен именно Салон, неважно от кого - есть отдельная тема на форуме с живыми ссылками.

----------

DemonCruel (26.11.2014)

----------


## DemonCruel

> - Если нужен рарусовский Комильфо - ломанного его нет. Если нужен именно Салон, неважно от кого - есть отдельная тема на форуме с живыми ссылками.


Спасибо, пойду искать. Вопрос задал бух - надо отчетность для салона сдавать, вот и ищем, что подойдет, на потестить, а купят уже то, что подойдет

----------


## LouRENs

> - В шапку темы посмотрите. ПРОФ/КОРП определяется ключом, дистрибутив один и тот же.


скачал, спасибо, все получилось

----------


## zuxelzz

> при попытке использовать CRM пишет, "подсистема CRM не используется". Как ее задействовать? Все перерыл - не нашел...
> Помогите плиз.


в персональных настройках пользователя

----------


## DjCheh

Ребят, а есть 1С Рестаран отученая конфа, срочно нужно протестить, соеденить с общепитом.

----------


## lcst

доброго времени суток. ищу рарус: управление автотранспортом для ознакомления. обязательно нужна отученная полноценная конфигурация или есть какие-нибудь демо-варианты?

----------


## Ukei

> ищу рарус: управление автотранспортом для ознакомления. обязательно нужна отученная полноценная конфигураци


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом", релиз 3.0.23.1 от 07.12.2011*

Установка, отученная, без демо:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Galla

Доброго времени суток!
Скачать скачала, а вот запустить не могу, ключ требует. Очень нужна отученная , все равно какая: 
РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами, ред. 2.0
РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами, ред. 3.0

----------


## Ukei

> Очень нужна отученная


 - Увы, отученной УКФ за последние лет 5 не появлялось ни разу.

----------


## warayg

А РАРУС: Общепит 3.0 есть отученая? И еще вопрос - конфигурации рарусовского общепита и бухгалтерии 3.0 можно объединить?

----------


## Ukei

> РАРУС: Общепит 3.0 есть отученая? И


 - Отучить скорее всего несложно, но в паблике методика не выкладывалась. Объединять Общепит и бухню смысла особого нет, Общепит - это Бухгалтерия предприятия почти в чистом виде.

----------


## nikxxl

А есть 1С Рарус ТКПТ отученнаяИ?

----------


## Ukei

> ТКПТ


 - Что стоит за аббревиатурой?

----------


## nikxxl

Торговый комплекс продовольственные товары

----------


## Ukei

> Торговый комплекс продовольственные товары


 - Увы, такая конфигурация даже в неотученном виде не появлялась.

----------


## nikxxl

Вот по этой ссылке если интересует есть неотученная http://www.oapprt.ru/mantis/view.php?id=11500

----------


## Ukei

> Вот по этой ссылке


 - К сожалению, вход без логина и пароля туда невозможен. А жаль, хотел бы взглянуть на эту конфигурацию.

----------


## nikxxl

Если интересует вот ссылка на последнюю конфу https://yadi.sk/d/trDETp2ZdRxZ6

----------

Ukei (17.12.2014)

----------


## Avatar_101

Доброго времени суток  у кого имеется рарус 1.0.9 1С:Розница 8 Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов и Магазин автозапчастей

----------


## Guevara

Помогите пожалуйста, нужна отученная 1с8.2 "Рарус: управление птицефабрикой". Заранее спасибо

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.37.26 от 05.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия КОРП", релиз 1.1.6.2 от 08.12.2014*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.9.3*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.63.5 от 18.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.37.28 от 12.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики", релиз 2.0.63.1 от 04.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики", релиз 3.0.37.2 от 11.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики", релиз 3.0.37.3 от 18.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.63.1 от 04.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.37.1 от 04.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.32.1 от 16.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.59.1 от 04.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AlexAVG83 (02.01.2015), bregante (10.02.2015), sharninvl (31.01.2015)

----------


## tranguol

Здравствуйте! Не могу найти Управление автотранспортом Проф 1.0.13.1

----------


## Ukei

> Не могу найти Управление автотранспортом Проф 1.0.13.1


 - Проф этой версии 1С ещё не выкладывала.

----------


## gerroin

Доброго времени суток! Нет ли у кого 1С-Рарус: Умный офис? Очень нужна

----------


## Yur-ok

> - Нет, это обычная установка для тех, у кого есть ключ, но не хочется платить за ИТС, либо для тех, кто сможет отучить и выложить в паблик. Иногда для тех, кто хочет посмотреть на продукт перед покупкой.


Подскажите, пожалуйста дилетанту... как можно посмотреть продукт перед покупкой? Все равно требует лицензию


Или это тоже "посмотреть" тоже только для тех у кого есть ключ?

----------


## Ukei

> как можно посмотреть продукт перед покупкой?


 - Позвонить франчам 1С, вызвать их на бесплатную демонстрацию продукта к себе. Часть конфигураций позволяет войти в БД без ключа, часть - нет.

----------

Tango111 (06.01.2015), Yur-ok (25.12.2014)

----------


## Yur-ok

Ясно.
С наступающим Вас 2015!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.9.1 от 23.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики", релиз 3.0.37.4 от 26.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.60.1 от 26.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.2.26 от 25.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.60.1 от 26.12.2014*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

tenevgen (13.01.2015)

----------


## Yur-ok

Подскажите, пожалуйста, про обновление конфигураций...

Имеется Рарус CRM 2.0.7.1 отученная
Прочитал, что можно обновлять ломанные конфигурации и попытался это сделать...
На данном форуме скачал Рарус CRM 2.0.8.1 (прочитал, что на нее можно обновиться с версии 2.0.7.1) при запуске обновления из под конфигуратора данное обновление не находиться. Т.е. программа мне предлагает только выбрать свою же версию 2.0.7.1!
А если же указать файл обновлений в ручном режиме, то тогда появляется окно следующего содержания


А после нажатия на кнопку ОК, ничего не происходит?
Может есть здесь спецы, кто уже обновлялся... и\или знает тонкости этого процесса?
Я уже призвал силы Гугла на помощь... но ничего кроме самого процесса обновления с картинками и без, найти не удалось.

Ну и вообще возможно ли обновить отученную версию до актуальной с помощью выкладываемых здесь?!
Как я понял авторские сборки - это сборки над которыми провели манипуляции для того чтобы они работали через эмуляторы.

----------


## zuxelzz

Какое у тебя имя текущей конфигурации? Судя по тому, что новый файл с СРМ 2.0.8.1 не хочет обновлять твою конфу - у нее измененное имя. Или поставщик. Или что-то еще изменено ,что должно быть идентичным при проверке наследственности файла обновления по отношению к текущей конфигурации. Скинь скрин свойств самой конфы - имя конфигурации, поставщик, версия и т.д.

----------


## Ukei

> возможно ли обновить отученную версию до актуальной с помощью выкладываемых здесь?!


 - Принцип один: отученный конфиг можно обновить отученным конфигом, никак не оригинальным и никак не родным обновлением.

----------

Yur-ok (06.01.2015)

----------


## Yur-ok

> - Принцип один: отученный конфиг можно обновить отученным конфигом, никак не оригинальным и никак не родным обновлением.


Благодарю за разъяснения. :yes:
Что же очень жаль, надежда была...:blush:

---------- Post added at 22:17 ---------- Previous post was at 22:13 ----------

вот скрин свойств конфигурации



---------- Post added at 22:22 ---------- Previous post was at 22:17 ----------

А можно узнать какой смысл скрывается за названием *авторская сборка*?
По форуму поиском прошелся но ответа не нашел.

----------


## Ukei

> какой смысл скрывается за названием авторская сборка?


 - Все очень просто. Авторская сборка - это установка, которая появляется в день/вскоре после выхода обновления. Официальная установка выходит через 2-4-8 недель или не выходит вообше. Логика ясна? ;)

----------


## Yur-ok

В целом, примерно, ясно.
Что же в таком случае автору низкий поклон за труды!:drinks:

Еще бы ломалку универсальную, а то нет возможности на начальном этапе купить продукты необходимые для продуктивной работы.
Некоторые продукты вообще не приживаются, если бы не умельцы, которые дают людям возможность оценить их в боевых условиях.

Прошу меня не пинать сильно, если мой вопрос покажется очевидным для местных спецов... но поиском я нашел только патчи для платформы 1С, а существует ли универсальный патч для конфигураций? Или в каждом случае все очень индивидуально?
Вроде не нуб и поиском пользуюсь постоянно, но данный вопрос для меня покрыт мраком неизвестности.
Выходит что любую конфигурацию надо отучивать постоянно по мере выхода новой версии?

имхо: могли бы однопользовательскую версию бесплатно отдавать, тогда бы по мере роста компании уже ясно было бы что покупать, т.к. фирма уже была бы подсажена на крючок.

----------


## Ukei

- Само собой, была бы универсальная ломалка - вообще проблем бы не было. ;)

----------


## макс_80

Добрый день а есть  у кого рарус crm корпоративная или проф отученая от защиты

---------- Post added at 13:10 ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 ----------

Ребята а есть у кого нибудь CRM проф или корп  не требующая ключа

----------


## Ukei

> CRM проф или корп не требующая ключа


 - Корпа нет отученного, Проф есть 1.4:

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ", релиз 1.4.7.2 от 20.03.2013*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

C2H5OH (26.03.2019), kpvr (29.03.2016), v0vanchik (27.04.2015), макс_80 (21.01.2015)

----------


## макс_80

Спасибо 
при установке выдал :
{ОбщийМодуль.сплмкЛицензир  ованиеСервер.Модуль(106)}: Невозможно получить сертификат сервера лицензирования. 

Не удалось найти сервер лицензирования в режиме автоматического поиска.

Старт системы лицензирования завершился неудачно в режиме автоматического поиска Возможно сервер лицензирования не установлен, или не доступен для автоматического поиска. Рекомендуется изменить режим поиска сервера лицензирования на точное указание его адреса в сети. Для этого нажмите "Настроить адрес сервера лицензирования"
Код ошибки = 10027 (URL = *AUTO)

----------


## Ukei

- Тогда попробуйте вот это:

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ", релиз 1.4.5.2 от 15.08.2012*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

kpvr (29.03.2016), may (16.09.2020), Pavels38 (28.04.2015), Yur-ok (22.01.2015)

----------


## Yur-ok

Всем привет!
Вернулся я давеча из командировки, а мне в личку столько сообщений накидали с просьбой выложить 2.0.7.1 отученную... что же терпение ребята уже заливаю на обменник.

---------- Post added at 20:16 ---------- Previous post was at 20:11 ----------

А вот и ссылка, ловите!
http://goo.gl/urJRQp

---------- Post added at 20:21 ---------- Previous post was at 20:16 ----------




> Всем привет!
> Вернулся я давеча из командировки, а мне в личку столько сообщений накидали с просьбой выложить 2.0.7.1 отученную... что же терпение ребята уже заливаю на обменник.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 20:16 ---------- Previous post was at 20:11 ----------
> 
> А вот и ссылка, ловите!
> http://goo.gl/urJRQp


Буду рад если кто-то сможет поделиться руководством или способом синхронизации данной версии с outlook а то мастер по настройке с outlook есть, а вот синхронизация не настраивается... выскакивает ошибка что-то вроде: _нет построителя контактов_.

----------

Baikonur (02.10.2015), maksim601 (26.06.2017), MAlexey (10.02.2015), tece (27.01.2015), Tor2004a (06.06.2020)

----------


## Yur-ok

Странно, а у меня 1.4.5.2 и 1.4.7.2 ругаются и не хотят запускаться.
Может есть более подробная инструкция по установке?

----------


## Artyom1989

Здравствуйте люди добрые!
Очень нужна рабочая конфигурация Рарус Ресторан+бар+кафе 2.5 или выше(((
Или с лекарством (желательно с понятным простому пользователю ПК)
Прошу вас помогите
Отблагодарю
an-artem33@bk.ru

----------


## макс_80

Люди помогите    как   выгрузить  из  бух проф в  crm проф клиентов и  номенклатуру

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 1.6.28.1*

ОТУЧЕННЫЕ файлы конфигурации (.cf) для 8.1 и 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.7.1 от 20.01.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление производственным предприятием + CRM", релиз 1.3.60.1 от 19.12.2014*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.32.3 от 23.01.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## макс_80

кто нибуть может подсказать как  настроить почтовый  клиент  в 1с CRM 2.0.7.1 Рарус под mail.ru

----------


## wizard.kop

Всем привет не подскажите есть у кого-нибудь РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.5.9

----------


## AndreyPan

Доброго дня.
Не запускается отученный Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ", релиз 1.4.7.2 от 20.03.2013
Вот такое пишет
ОбщийМодуль.сплмкЛицензир

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 13.01.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 15.01.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 19.01.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 28.01.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 03.02.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 26.01.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 03.02.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.5.9 от 03.02.2015*

Установка и обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

magdalena (25.02.2015), wizard.kop (01.03.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM КОРП", релиз 1.4.10.1 от 02.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ", релиз 1.4.10.1 от 02.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.37.37 от 30.01.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.0.13.05 от 12.12.2014*

Установка и демо:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО 


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.32.4 от 30.01.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.10.1 от 03.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.60.3 от 26.01.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление_ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## MAlexey

ставь и настраивай stunnel и будет ок
Если надо. пиши в личку скину ссылку на описание установки и настройки

---------- Post added at 10:50 ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 ----------

Имеется отученная РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.7.1, подскажите есть ли возможность ее обновить или более новая отученная версия?
2.0.7.1 не хочет адекватно работать в режиме веб-клиента, постоянно вываливается куча ошибок, а меня интересует именно такой вид запуска CRM.

В теме ссылки на Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.9.1 от 23.12.2014 (авторская сборка), что с ними делать если они защищены ключем?

Прошу знающих дать подсказку или ссылку на отученную версию на почту: yalite@ya.ru

----------


## Berez-90

Всем добрый день. Может быть есть у кого нибудь 1с РАРУС: Автосервис отученный, если есть поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Arny_very_old

Есть ли у кого автотранспорт проф версии 2 ? поделитесь, очень надо

----------


## макс_80

crm2.0.7.1  отученная  не  удается  настроить обмен   с  1с буга  помогите  пожалуйста

----------


## GUTvin

Подскажите пожалуйсьа, crm2.0.7.1 отученная
Обмен данными с НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМОЙ или бухгалтерией сделал кто нибудь?
Это возможно?

----------


## макс_80

Гуру   CRM помогите  кто нибудь

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.6 от 03.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка, демо, CF - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.64.1 от 20.01.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.61.1 от 09.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alex125it (19.02.2015), Andyman (07.04.2015), aspire2grow (24.02.2015), hohhol27 (15.04.2015), igozakh (23.04.2015)

----------


## ashalexa

Подскажите пожалуйста, весь день лазаю по форуму, а есть тут Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ" отученная? или может подскажете что мне более подойдет: Суть такова, 5 автобусов межгород и нужно на них билеты продавать человечку + отчет отправленных (автобусов - пасажиров) сдавать, там принтер штрих-м, 
Вроде это то что мне нужно? или я ошибаюсь...
С.У. Алексей

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ" отученная?


 - *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.10.1 от 16.11.2012*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Agrist (11.01.2023), ashalexa (21.02.2015), crazylemmy (05.03.2015), In_Flight (09.04.2015), Александр35 (17.11.2020)

----------


## StronG-X

Подскажите, существует ли в природе отученная конфигурация: "Рарус: Управление автотранспортом, Проф"? Никак найти не могу

----------


## солнце

Добрый день у меня  "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 1.0.17.1 Хотелось бы обновиться до актуального. Не могу найти обновления, вернее файлы уже удалены из-за времени. Может у кого есть? Или расскажите можно ли как то перепрыгнуть обновления? Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 1.0.17.1


 - Обновитесь файлом CF.





> отученная конфигурация: "Рарус: Управление автотранспортом, Проф"


 - *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.8.2 от 18.01.2013*

Установка, демо, CF - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alik_29 (27.04.2015), Dronnikkl (30.07.2015), Odincov (21.04.2015), StronG-X (22.02.2015)

----------


## солнце

Спасибо. Подскажите для скачивания требуется ном телефона, это нормально?

---------- Post added at 15:09 ---------- Previous post was at 14:45 ----------




> - Обновитесь файлом CF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  - *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.8.2 от 18.01.2013*
> 
> Установка, демо, CF - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ (авторская сборка):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


Не очень понимаю как Ювелирку можно обновить Автотранспортом?

----------


## Ukei

> Не очень понимаю


 - Перечитайте пост. Там сначала ответ на Вашу цитату, потом на запрос УАТ.

----------


## солнце

> - Перечитайте пост. Там сначала ответ на Вашу цитату, потом на запрос УАТ.


Теперь увидела )))
Теперь у меня вопрос где же взять файл CF. И?

----------


## Ukei

> где же взять файл CF. И?


 - Как всегда, в составе установочного пакета. ;)

----------


## vasilyu87

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ", релиз 1.4.5.2 от 15.08.2012
> 
> Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


подскажите у нас есть данная конфигурация с 5ю ключами
если я разверну отученную версию и залью dt из рабочей базы, она также будет отучена или ключ начнет требовать?
заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> если я разверну отученную версию и залью dt из рабочей базы, она также будет отучена


 - Нет, к сожалению. ДТ = ЦФ + ваши данные. А отучен скорее всего именно ЦФ.

----------

vasilyu87 (26.02.2015), vatson2904 (12.03.2015)

----------


## vasilyu87

> - Нет, к сожалению. ДТ = ЦФ + ваши данные. А отучен скорее всего именно ЦФ.


А есть ли возможность грамотно перенести все данный в ЦФ без ДТ И?

----------


## Ukei

> грамотно перенести все данный в ЦФ без ДТ И?


 - А возможно ли грамотно перенести данные AVI в TXT, но чтобы его можно было смотреть? Вопросы одного порядка. Конечно, нет. ЦФ не даст в себя импортировать никаких данных пользователя.

----------

vasilyu87 (26.02.2015), vatson2904 (12.03.2015)

----------


## vasilyu87

> - А возможно ли грамотно перенести данные AVI в TXT, но чтобы его можно было смотреть? Вопросы одного порядка. Конечно, нет. ЦФ не даст в себя импортировать никаких данных пользователя.


понял спасибо

----------


## v.a.ryag

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь кто нибудь Альфа-Авто 5.1.01.05 от 19.02.2015

----------


## rinerator

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь кто нибудь Альфа-Авто 5.1.01.05 от 19.02.2015


очень надо

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.7.1 от 12.08.2013*

Установка, демо, CF - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.9.2 от 27.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Депозитарий", релиз 02.03.05.01 от 27.03.2013*

Установка, демо, CF:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Микрофинансовая организация", релиз 1.0.3.1 от 20.12.2013*

Установка, демо, CF - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.01.05 от 18.02.2015*

Установка, демо, CF:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.4.9.49 от 27.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.10.2 от 26.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Fyala (19.06.2015), gabdullin (03.03.2015), sng1980 (09.11.2015), v.a.ryag (03.03.2015), vatson2904 (12.03.2015)

----------


## vasilyu87

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.01.05 от 18.02.2015
> 
> Установка, демо, CF:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


а отученной нет?

----------

v.a.ryag (03.03.2015)

----------


## Ukei

> а отученной нет?


 - Нет. Такое редко появляется.

----------

vasilyu87 (02.03.2015), vatson2904 (12.03.2015)

----------


## gds280

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь кто нибудь Торговый комплекс. Ред.8

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары", релиз 8.1.24.06*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

eanknd (24.11.2016), gds280 (03.03.2015), sssergeev89 (25.04.2016), vatson2904 (12.03.2015)

----------


## gds280

спасибо, а она отученая?

---------- Post added at 12:21 ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 ----------

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть Торговый комплекс не требующий активации!

----------


## Ukei

- Нет, не отученная. Отученной нет пока.

----------

vatson2904 (12.03.2015)

----------


## gabdullin

Добрый день!

02.03.2015 вышел релиз 2.0.9.3 конфигурации "РАРУС: CRM".
Может кто-нибудь выложить?

----------


## VikoLini

Подскажите, а Общепит 3.0 просит подключение к серверу, установил авторскую сборку, думал будет работать, а нет :( 
Это я что-то не так делаю или просто нужен другой Общепит?

----------


## Ukei

> Общепит 3.0 просит подключение к серверу


 - Так и должно быть, у него же нет пометки "ОТУЧЕННЫЙ". Так что либо искать фрилансера для взлома, либо учиться ломать самому, либо ждать пока сломают. Качайте 2.0, он есть отученный.

----------

vatson2904 (12.03.2015), VikoLini (11.03.2015)

----------


## zmau111

> У меня появилась управление автотранспортом редакция 2 работает без ключа


Сможете пожлуйста поделится?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.9.3 от 02.03.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.9.3 от 02.03.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.61.2 от 24.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.4.9.49 от 27.02.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.33.1 от 04.03.2015*

Установка, демо, обновление, CF (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

gabdullin (13.03.2015)

----------


## mart_rom

Здравствуйте! Не поможете с поиском эмулятора ключа для 1С Рарус магазин ред.1?
Очень нужно. Спасибо
mart_rom@rambler.ru

----------


## orlov_ap

Добрый день!

Помогите пожалуйста с обновлениями на 1С:Управление автотранспортом для России редакция 3.0 начиная с релиза 3.0.4.2 и до релиза 3.23.1.
Не получается нигде найти. 
почта orlov.andrey2011@gmail.com

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## orlov_ap

Добрый день!

Удалось найти обновление до версии 3.0.10.2.

Помогите пожалуйста с другими обновлениями выше до 3.0.23.1.

Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Помогите пожалуйста с другими обновлениями выше до 3.0.23.1.


 - Возьмите установку 3.0.23 и обновитесь её цф-ом, быстрее будет.

----------


## Yossy

Здравствуйте!
Нет ли у кого Управление автотранспортом Стандарт версии 2.0 отученной?

----------


## vojaka

Помощь в решении проблемы. Имеем РАРУС: Микрофинансовая организация - ОТУЧЕННАЯ но ругается на отсутствие сервера лицензий, как побороть это? И при вводе нового договора программа самопроизвольно закрывается.

----------


## Ukei

> РАРУС: Микрофинансовая организация - ОТУЧЕННАЯ


 - Там только снята защита на вход в базу, защищенный функционал не работает. Вариант чисто на посмотреть. Хотя бы так..

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.5.11 от 19.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.5.11 от 17.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.5.11 от 19.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.5.11 от 19.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.5.11 от 17.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.5.11 от 17.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.5.11 от 17.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.5.11 от 17.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

hohhol27 (15.04.2015)

----------


## Minovich_losha

Доброго дня!
Есть ли возможность выложить в доступ "1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)" 1.1.34.1
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Kuim

Очень нужна РАРУС: Общепит  2.0.64.14

----------


## alkulib

Доброе утро. Помогите плиз найти РАРУС: Турагенство...
Заранее огромное спасибо :)

----------


## SinnerTaho

Приветствую.

Прошу помощи в поиске обновления *РАРУС: Комплексная автоматизация + CRM, ред. 1.1* выше релиза 1.1.46.2 (уже установлен, требуется обновить формы отчетности). заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.18.1 от 06.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.5.2 от 08.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.5.3.36 от 27.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.11.1 от 18.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Odincov (17.04.2015), Vlad2012 (02.05.2015), русланбор (17.04.2015)

----------


## rasul51

Помогите найти ключик/эмулятор/отучить Рарус: Ресторан

----------


## русланбор

В Конфигурации "Рарус Автосервис релиз 1.5.3.36 " не работают розничные продажи.

----------


## Opoi4

Очень нужна РАРУС: Общепит 2.0.64.14 (если это последняя на сегодняшний день)

----------


## HonZong

Нужен последний релиз Бухгалтерия птицефабрики 3.0.39.2 или обновления с релиза 3.0.37.4

----------


## Ukei

> Нужен последний релиз Бухгалтерия птицефабрики


 - Пишите в ЛС если не найдете.

----------


## Pavels38

Доброго Дня, Есть ли у вас отученная Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ", релиз 1.4. Те которые выложены здесь к сожалению не отученные, либо как отучить от сервера лицензирования

----------


## ashalexa

Здравствуйте! помогите найти Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром" отученная

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.9.4 от 21.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.14 от 30.03.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия КОРП", релиз 1.1.7.5 от 17.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.8.1 от 20.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.13.1 от 21.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.3.36 от 14.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.34.2 от 15.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.11.3 от 15.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.63.3 от 20.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

gabdullin (02.05.2015), lekhaplaton (26.05.2015), Malder111 (10.09.2015)

----------


## user2851

Поделитесь пож. конфой 1С Управление транспортным предприятием отученной от ключа.

----------


## ar_gavrilov

Добрый день!

Есть ли 1С Рарус Экспресс-Доставка отученная от ключа?
Перечитал весь форум, так и не смог найти.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.5.3.45 от 28.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.5.3.36 от 27.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.21 от 29.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.39.56 от 15.04.2015*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.63.4 от 27.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Yurigg777 (29.09.2015), владимир62 (27.03.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.7.14 от 28.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.7.14 от 28.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.7.14 от 28.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.7.14 от 28.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.7.14 от 28.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.7.14 от 15.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.7.14 от 28.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.7.14 от 05.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## ljuter

Есть у кого РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) для Украины? Т.е. не сам CRM, а УТ 3.0 + CRM 2.0

----------


## StronG-X

Конфигурация "*РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ*", релиз выпущенный уже в 2015 году отученная имеется?

----------

Odincov (18.05.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.11.4 от 14.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP + CRM", релиз 2.0.10.103/2.0.8.2 (2015)*

Объединенная конфигурация (CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.39.65 от 13.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление отелем", релиз 2.0.06.01*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.64.1 от 05.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.64.1 от 18.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

---------- Post added at 20:56 ---------- Previous post was at 20:52 ----------

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.11.4 от 14.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP + CRM", релиз 2.0.10.103/2.0.8.2 (2015)*

Объединенная конфигурация (CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.39.65 от 13.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление отелем", релиз 2.0.06.01*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.64.1 от 05.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.64.1 от 18.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

GluckMaster (03.11.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.7.15 от 07.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.7.15 от 08.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.7.15 от 07.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.7.15 от 07.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.7.15 от 07.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.7.15 от 08.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.7.15 от 07.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.7.15 от 20.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.9.1 от 20.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.2.2 от 20.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.3.1 от 20.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.3.45 от 22.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.11.5 от 25.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Andron_70 (29.05.2015), Arny_very_old (03.06.2015), Odincov (26.05.2015), zolot (04.07.2015)

----------


## BlickBoy

Доброго времени суток.
Подскажите не завалялась ли у кого-нибудь система защиты (включающая V8Food_1C.dll) для Общепит 8 2.0.64.21.
Руководство вспомнило, что когда-то покупали данный продукт и попросили запустить для "посмотреть", usb ключ мы нашли, а вот диска с дистрибутивом найти не получается, ну и поддержка продукта закончилось, на сайте раруса не скачать.:(
Может кто помочь?

----------


## Эрулан

Здравствуйте дорогие друзья! Будьте добры, помогите мне найти ПРОФ или отточить )) конфу МФО, версия 1.0.3.1 
Ну если есть без защиты то залейте или отправьте на мыло: mr.ruli@mail.ru

Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.24 от 01.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.40.27 от 01.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.12.2 от 01.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.01.02.07 от 22.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.65.1 от 03.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bregante (30.06.2015), pashaapex (11.08.2015), PCmist_1 (11.06.2015)

----------


## GluckMaster

Добрый день! Подскажите а как отучить РАРУС: Управление отелем или есть эмулятор? если можно то на почту belokon@rambler.ru

----------


## Valter22

Добрый день! очень нужна конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.7.9

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.9.4 от 21.04.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.65.2 от 11.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.65.3 от 08.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.12.1 от 11.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Mamont_SXI

Можно повторно выложить?

----------


## Yur-ok

Уважаемый Ukei, подскажите, пожалуйста, а как можно обновить 1с рарус сrm 2.0.7.1 на 2.0.9.4 если стандартным способом платформа 1с не видит обновление.
Даже если явно указать папку где шаблон конфигурации лежит.
Платформа 1С - 8.3.6.2041

За ранее благодарю за помощь.

----------


## Ukei

- В папке с шаблоном есть файл UpdInfo.txt, в нем написано с какой версии можно обновиться до текущей. Если не хватает обновлений, то обновляйтесь файлом cf.

----------

Yur-ok (20.06.2015)

----------


## Yur-ok

Благодарю, за оперативный ответ!



> UpdInfo.txt


Но подобного файла нет, я пробовал и поиском (мож где в другой папке данный файл появляется?) пусто.
В папке с шаблоном есть только ReadMe.txt и VerInfo.txt.
В ReadMe.txt есть единственное упоминание про версию платформы, но у меня версия выше, так что тут все в порядке. _



			
				Внимание!    Текущая    версия    конфигурации     "1C:CRM, редакция 2.0" 
предназначена для использования с  версией системы  1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.5.1383
			
		

_

Я удалил папку с шаблоном, поставил заново и теперь через конфигуратор - поддержка - обновить конф. - стала отображаться новая версия, но когда ее выбираешь, то вылетает сообщение что нет доступных обновлений?!


Я к сожалению с 1С знаком поверхностно, но мне казалось что процесс обновления будет тривиальным.

А как вариант, можно тогда вместо обновления, как-то подставить БД из прошлой версии в новую и все?

----------


## Ukei

> А как вариант, можно тогда вместо обновления, как-то подставить БД из прошлой версии в новую и все?


 - Не получится. Выгрузка БД содержит и конфигурацию тоже, так что версия не обновится.

 - Скачайте свежую установку, распакуйте и установите её и при обновлении вручную ткните Конфигуратор носом не в cfu, а в cf.

----------

Yur-ok (20.06.2015)

----------


## Yur-ok

> Если не хватает обновлений, то обновляйтесь файлом cf.


Спасибо за наводку!!!
Я загуглил этот момент и узнал много нового про 1С ( ну геморно они там все замутили ).
Оказывается надо снять БД с поддержки, после обновить из файла, того самого *.cf* и вуаля!
Пока тестирую это все на демо данных, если все пройдет нормально, тогда уже возьмусь за свою БД.

Благодарю еще раз!

----------


## soltar

Добрый день.Помогите найти Конфигурацию "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин Украина"Заранее благодарен

----------


## crynash

Добрый день, Есть ли у кого нибудь отученная РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), ред. 2.0? Очень нужно. Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Yur-ok

Всем привет!
Столкнулся с проблемой *значение не является значением объектного типа (Ссылка)*
Появилась на второй день использования обновленной версии 1С Рарус CRM 2.0 version 2.0.9.4 обновлялся с версии 2.0.7.1

Прогнал базу через тестирование и исправление, не помогло. Хотя и было найдено две битые ссылки, которые были очищены
Ошибка выскакивает сама по себе, для этого не обязательно что-то делать.

Погуглив, нашел предложение запустить базу в режиме отладки, мол сразу все будет понятно.
*Сделал* (результат ошибки на скрине)Снимок экрана (21).jpg
*Итог* = нифига не понятно, кроме того что эта проблема должна сидеть в календаре.
Вот текст ошибки:



> {Обработка.CRM_Календарь.Фор

----------


## Yur-ok

> результат ошибки на скрине


Что-то не получилось правильно залить скрин, поэтому исправляю:

----------


## MishaJ

> Что-то не получилось правильно залить скрин, поэтому исправляю:


Поставь в этом месте в конфигураторе "Точку остановки", повтори действие, когда программа остановится, выдели "ВыделеннаяОбласть" и по Shift+F9 посмотри, какое значение передаётся.

---------- Post added at 13:48 ---------- Previous post was at 13:41 ----------




> Поставь в этом месте в конфигураторе "Точку остановки", повтори действие, когда программа остановится, выдели "ВыделеннаяОбласть" и по Shift+F9 посмотри, какое значение передаётся.


А вообще, судя по коду, надо смотреть "ТаблицаРасшифровок" + Индекс (то значение, которое передается), тоже по Shift+F9.

----------

Yur-ok (23.06.2015)

----------


## Yur-ok

Благодарю за подробный ответ *MishaJ*
Но походу дела хуже, чем я предполагал...
Сейчас попробовал сделать то, что Вы предложили и увидел совсем другой текст в окне конфигуратора и каждый раз текст меняется.

Вот пример одного из скринов, на котором четко видно, что ошибки содержаться в формах *Напоминания и Календарь*, хотя до этого ничего подобного не показывалось.


Наверно проще будет вернуться на старую версию где хотя бы основной функционал работает.
А то, блин, работать надо.

---------- Post added at 20:20 ---------- Previous post was at 20:16 ----------

К стати никто не знает как сделать *экспорт* контрагентов с конт.лицами (и в идеале с историей взаимодействий).
До вчерашнего дня мне это было не нужно, а тут как начались подобные глюки, решил сохранить данные на всякий случай.
Ан нет! Есть только команда импорта, а экспорт почему-то отсутствует?
Специально что ли? Чтобы больше поводов было для обращения к спецам :)

----------


## MishaJ

> К стати никто не знает как сделать экспорт контрагентов с конт.лицами (и в идеале с историей взаимодействий).


Конкретно с этой конфигурацией не работал, но можно попробовать сделать правила выгрузки через Конвертацию данных. От Вас требуется только описание структуры базы (сделать можно внешней обработкой MD82Exp.epf).

---------- Post added at 16:26 ---------- Previous post was at 16:25 ----------




> Конкретно с этой конфигурацией не работал, но можно попробовать сделать правила выгрузки через Конвертацию данных. От Вас требуется только описание структуры базы (сделать можно внешней обработкой MD82Exp.epf).


 Куда потребуется экспортировать?

----------


## Yur-ok

> Куда потребуется экспортировать?


Да, наверное только в эксель!




> сделать можно внешней обработкой MD82Exp.epf


А этот файл стандартный? Или для каждой конфигурации свой?
Просто у меня такого файла на компе нет, нашел пару ссылок, качать не качать?

----------


## MishaJ

> А этот файл стандартный? Или для каждой конфигурации свой?
> Просто у меня такого файла на компе нет, нашел пару ссылок, качать не качать?


Файл поставляется вместе с Конвертацией данных. Внешняя обработка, в ней указывается, куда сохранять файл структуры. Можно скачать отдельно... Если в Эксель, тогда придется действовать немного по-другому, но всё-равно нужна структура базы. Могу скинуть свои координаты...

----------


## Yur-ok

Я уже отправил свои координаты в личку.

----------


## robonsk

Добрый день.
Необходимо обновить 1с бухгалтерию и поставить crm проф от раруса, а также все настроить. Кто-нибудь таким занимается?

----------


## Ukei

> отученного общепита 3.0 пока нет?


 - Увы. И нет причин его ждать в обозримом будущем - бесплатно отдавать методу в народ никто не хочет.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.40.33 от 29.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.12.3 от 29.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.66.1 от 02.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.3.49 от 29.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.7.18 от 06.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.7.18 от 03.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.7.18 от 02.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.7.18 от 06.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.7.18 от 02.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.7.18 от 01.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.7.18 от 01.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.7.18 от 02.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

RomaMen (11.08.2015)

----------


## Pretorian

Господа выручайте, нужна "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5" (5.1.02.09) 08.06.2015

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.29 от 08.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.40.34 от 06.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.66.3 от 06.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.66.3 от 06.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.35.1 от 08.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.66.2 от 09.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AlexAVG (19.07.2015), алексей8910192 (17.07.2015), Мариночка (21.09.2015)

----------


## user2850

Поделитесь пожалуйста отученной 1С Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ 2.0

----------


## calixao

парни прошу помощи нужно разобраться с установкой 1С-Рарус:Ресторан+Бар+Кафе 2.5
скачал 2-3 варианта разных но не могу понять почему не ставиться эмулятор ключа прочитал весь форум на 51 странице подобное спрашивали но ответа не получили.



> Помогити полным мануалом как эмулировать ключь для 1с Р-Б-К
> 
> не получается!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> не памагает этот мануал!
> 
> ...


 нужно именно этот вариант так как кипер слабенький 8.+ версии не потянет. Поскажите в чём ошибка мыло для связи calixao@gmal.com

----------


## Лёха 222

Подскажите есть у кого комбинат питания ломанный?

----------


## Larco

OksanaK,здравствуйте.Скажите,в  ам удалось найти отученную от защиты Управление автотранспортом 1.0.6.3 проф?Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## maestro208

скажите пожалуйста а СофтФон, отученый не пробигал тут?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей + CRM 2.0", релиз для 8.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, без демо, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление производственным предприятием + CRM", релиз 1.3.66.2 от 03.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.66.4 от 21.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.66.4 от 13.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.12.3 от 13.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.5.4.23 от 30.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 1.4.10.1 от 05.02.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.40.40 от 28.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление производственным предприятием + CRM", релиз 1.3.67.1 от 24.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.67.2 от 27.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.67.1 от 30.07.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

aerozol84 (14.08.2015), Aldig (12.10.2015), Andyman (04.10.2015)

----------


## qazx

> Спасибо за наводку!!!
> Я загуглил этот момент и узнал много нового про 1С ( ну геморно они там все замутили ).
> Оказывается надо снять БД с поддержки, после обновить из файла, того самого .cf и вуаля!
> Пока тестирую это все на демо данных, если все пройдет нормально, тогда уже возьмусь за свою БД.
> 
> Благодарю еще раз!


Снимал с поддержки установленную БД 2.0.7.1 и пробовал обновиться до 2.0.9.4 файлом .cf - пишет файл не содержит доступных обновлений.
ничего не получилось, подскажите поподробней как вы обновлялись?
спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Снимал с поддержки установленную БД 2.0.7.1 и пробовал обновиться до 2.0.9.4 файлом .cf - пишет файл не содержит доступных обновлений.


 - Можно или нет обновиться цф-ом это определяет разработчик. Сделайте бэкап, снимите с поддержки и загрузите цф в базу.

----------


## Alexburt

> "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.7.18


Добрый день! 
Есть релиз 2.1.8.16?

----------


## Ukei

> Есть релиз 2.1.8.16?


 - Смотрите 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## qazx

> - Можно или нет обновиться цф-ом это определяет разработчик. Сделайте бэкап, снимите с поддержки и загрузите цф в базу.


Здравствуйте! сделали бэкап, сняли с поддержки, при попытке загрузки цф в базу - появляется сообщение "файл не содержит доступных обновлений"
Пробовал обновиться объединением, не получилось. Что не так делаю?

----------


## Ukei

> сделали бэкап, сняли с поддержки, при попытке загрузки цф в базу - появляется сообщение "файл не содержит доступных обновлений"


 - Не нужно обновляться, нужно загрузить конфигурацию из файла. Это отдельный пункт в меню Конфигурация.

----------


## pashaapex

Очень нужна "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5" (5.01.02.09) от 08.06.2015...

----------


## алексей8910192

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.0.10.02 от 31.12.2013*
> 
> Установка для 8.2, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):
> 
> скачать // зеркало // зеркало // зеркало


bandicam 2015-08-16 07-50-22-067.jpgкак это исправитьИ?Вложение 0как это исправить ошибка при загрузке компоненты управление оборудованиемbandicam 2015-08-16 07-50-22-067.jpg

----------


## Ukei

> Очень нужна "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5" (5.01.02.09) от 08.06.2015...


 - Смотрите первое сообщение темы.





> как это исправить?


 - Никак. Нет отученных версий, понимающих внешнее оборудование.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление рестораном", релиз 03.0.27.01*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

pony95 (26.11.2019), qian2006 (16.08.2017), trinity1980 (03.04.2018), Елка22 (17.01.2020)

----------


## Ukei

> что можете тогда посоветоватьИ?


 - Нет ничего новго под солцнем: Обновиться через ЦФ.

----------


## алексей8910192

> - Нет ничего новго под солцнем: Обновиться через ЦФ.


даже управление автотранспортом которая якобы отученная  тож не способна к работоспособности

----------


## Ukei

> даже управление автотранспортом к


 - С внешним оборудованием, увы. задаром никто не хочет отучать.

----------


## алексей8910192

> - С внешним оборудованием, увы. задаром никто не хочет отучать.


а без

----------


## Ukei

- А без запускается. Вот только не на всякой платформе, так кажется. То ли только на 8.2, то ли только на 8.3.

----------

JuVoit (06.12.2018)

----------


## алексей8910192

> - А без запускается. Вот только не на всякой платформе, так кажется. То ли только на 8.2, то ли только на 8.3.


у меня 1с82

----------


## skull-man

Выложите пожалуйста новую версию crm корп, оооочень надо обновить!

----------


## Лёха 222

Привет всем! Помогите найти рарус комбинат питания отученный,очень надо,пожалуйста!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.10.1 от 11.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.33 от 06.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.4.23 от 03.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.67.3 от 13.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.12.4 от 04.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

skull-man (21.08.2015)

----------


## forum147

Рарус, управление рестораном, 2. Помогите найти отученную версию. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.8.16 от 07.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.8.16 от 05.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.8.16 от 05.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.8.16 от 05.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.8.16 от 05.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.8.16 от 06.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.8.16 от 05.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.8.16 от 05.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.35 от 20.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.41.51 от 19.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.67.2 от 06.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.67.2 от 12.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Sipp22

Будьте добры, поделитесь ссылкой на эмулятор Общепит 6.0 или на почту s.veronika1992@bk.ru.

----------


## ukitaki

добрый день, подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти приложения для Андройд "1С-Рарус:Мобильное РМК" и 1С-Рарус:Мобильный ТДС v8.3
заранее благодарен 
ukitaki@yandex.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.12.5 от 26.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## MArfa_63

Добрый вечер!!! Подскажите пжл, мне нужна 1С. Управление строительно организацией. Я одну скачала тут, все вроде работало, просто пишет не найден ключ защиты..стала работать, а справочник "Работы" не открывается, пишет "не удалось создать защищенную обработку". Если я тут авторскую сборку скачаю, то у меня есть шанс все иправить?!

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый вечер!!! Подскажите пжл, мне нужна 1С. Управление строительно организацией. Я одну скачала тут, все вроде работало, просто пишет не найден ключ защиты..стала работать, а справочник "Работы" не открывается, пишет "не удалось создать защищенную обработку". Если я тут авторскую сборку скачаю, то у меня есть шанс все иправить?!


 - Отученную от ключа УСО Вы не найдете. Особенно после того, как её стал поддерживать РАРУС. Как правило, без ключа строительные конфиги не дают закрыть месяц.

----------


## MArfa_63

Спасибо....

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.10.2 от 31.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.0.1.3*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.67.3 от 02.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

gabdullin (10.09.2015), skull-man (10.09.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.13.3 от 09.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.3.1 от 20.05.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.64.8 от 10.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.41.1 от 19.08.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.68.1 от 10.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.67.4 от 08.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.68.2 от 11.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.67.3 от 08.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бэк-офис", релиз 05.03.08.01 от 26.03.2013*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.41.57 от 18.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.4.34 от 18.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.57.2 от 09.10.2014*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.68.3 от 17.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.12.7 от 17.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.68.1 от 16.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

imsk (14.10.2015)

----------


## Lvn203

Добрый день!
У меня "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ" релиз 1.0.8.2, а релиз 2.0.5.2 обновляет с 1.0.13.1 .
Помогите с релизами.
Спасибо!

----------


## npu3pak

1. Существует ли конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром" заточенная под Украину?
2. Где можно найти документацию по работе именно с конфигурацией "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром"?

----------


## evrei73

Добрые люди, а отученного ресторана не у кого нет?) может даже за вознаграждение?)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.5.4.34 от 22.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бэк-офис", релиз 5.03.25.01 от 18.06.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.36 от 21.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.2.5.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

imsk (29.09.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.64.9 от 28.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.41.2 от 28.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.4.35 от 28.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## comerr

Помогите с амулятором и лекарством для Алфа-Авто 5 , желательно полный комплект.

----------


## Terraxis

Есть: Общепит ПРОФ для Казахстана 2.0.20.4, и 1С-РЕЙТИН:Ресторан 1.0.7.14 .cf-ки. Вроде как "отученные". Ломал сам. Вроде все работает, но полностью функционал не проверял. Если кому надо - могу выложить.

----------


## Ukei

> Есть: Общепит ПРОФ для Казахстана 2.0.20.4, и 1С-РЕЙТИН:Ресторан 1.0.7.14 .cf-ки. Вроде как "отученные". Ломал сам. Вроде все работает, но полностью функционал не проверял. Если кому надо - могу выложить.


 - Конечно выкладывайте. Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго дня, подскажите есть ли отученная версия Салона красоты ?


 - Рарусовской нет, есть от Хеликса.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.03.08 от 11.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ/КОРП", релиз 2.0.10.2 от 31.08.2015*

 - Вариант поставки можно выбрать в Общие настройки -> Управление лицензированием
 - По умолчанию работает как ПРОФ

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.19.1 от 29.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.69.1 от 30.09.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.4.40 от 02.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bugaga (06.10.2015), FatGlobe (16.09.2016), kpvr (29.03.2016), nivise (22.10.2015), PAN198312 (16.06.2016), rq33 (12.10.2015)

----------


## Ukei

> Помогите, плиз, найти конфу Рыбопереработка.


 - Какое отношение Рыба имеет к Рарусу? ;) Её делает ПАЛТУСОВ, листайте тему для отраслевых решений (ссылка есть у меня в подписи) с конца, не так давно выкладывал, в т.ч. и отученную от ключа версию.

----------


## dimakvrn

Добрый день. Помогите найти Ресторан отученный. Спасибо.

----------


## user555

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.13.3 от 09.09.2015

Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

CF файл отсутствует

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.13.3 от 09.09.2015
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> CF файл отсутствует


 - А где Вы его ищете? Он лежит на своем месте, в папке, куда распаковывается шаблон при запуске setup.exe

----------


## user555

ага, нашел, спс. А 1с-ресторан и Удобное решение ресторан - это две разные вещи?  В руководстве Удобного решения 
на рабочем столе отображены горячие кнопки с названиями блюд в меню, что очень удобно на сенсорном монике. 
В рарус 1с ресторане я что то не смог отобразить такие кнопочки. Поможите советом?

----------


## evrei73

У тебя получилось отученную загрузить? Расскажи, что я не так делаю)

----------


## alex_art

Поделитесь плз 1С-Рарус: Управление санаторно-курортным комплексом отученной, если возможно. Спасибо большое  !

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.5.4.40 от 05.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.41.63 от 06.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.69.3 от 06.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.69.4 от 09.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.36.1 от 08.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.13.1 от 07.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.69.2 от 06.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Selek821 (18.11.2015)

----------


## kdmk

Здравствуйте!

Как отучить РАРУС: РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ?

----------


## tj333

Парни подскажите.

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.5.4.40 от 05.10.2015

при запуске пытается обновиться, потом ругается не удалось выполнить обновление и на это все 

что сделать то ИИ

----------


## Ukei

> Парни подскажите.
> 
> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.5.4.40 от 05.10.2015
> 
> при запуске пытается обновиться, потом ругается не удалось выполнить обновление и на это все 
> 
> что сделать то ИИ


 - Вставить ключ и настроить его. Если ключа нет - качать только те конофигурации, что в описании имеют пометку ОТУЧЕННАЯ.

----------


## lihnitis

Люди добрые, а отученного ресторана не у кого нет?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.11.3 от 13.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.6.1 от 12.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.64.10 от 13.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.69.3 от 16.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

skull-man (21.10.2015)

----------


## алексей8910192

ищу платформу 8.3.6

----------


## Ukei

> ищу платформу 8.3.6


 - Ссылка у меня в подписи.

----------


## Aldig

Люди, а Управление производственным предприятием + CRM отученных ни у кого нет? Оченно надо )

----------


## алексей8910192

есть платформа 8,3,6И?

---------- Post added at 22:10 ---------- Previous post was at 21:13 ----------

+
Помогите пожалуйста нужна платформа 8.3.6  но мне не скачать т.к она весит 3,3гига есть какие нибудь др варианты ?

----------


## skull-man

> есть платформа 8,3,6И?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:10 ---------- Previous post was at 21:13 ----------
> 
> +
> Помогите пожалуйста нужна платформа 8.3.6  но мне не скачать т.к она весит 3,3гига есть какие нибудь др варианты ?


Странно, у меня есть 8.3.6.2332 и весит она 205 мб=), могу поделиться

----------


## алексей8910192

> Странно, у меня есть 8.3.6.2332 и весит она 205 мб=), могу поделиться


 поделись пожалуйста...

----------


## vitamina

> поделись пожалуйста...


Качай отсюда *Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows*, а ниже патч, если нужен. Либо RePack выше...

----------


## vvp-1

Кто может помочь ссылкой на ОТУЧЕННУЮ ITIL Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ или КОРП.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.40 от 19.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.42.37 от 19.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.42.38 от 20.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

borisusman (17.01.2016), himhom (09.11.2015), LisLs (29.10.2015)

----------


## Ukei

> есть платформа 8,3,6И?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22:10 ---------- Previous post was at 21:13 ----------
> 
> +
> Помогите пожалуйста нужна платформа 8.3.6  но мне не скачать т.к она весит 3,3гига есть какие нибудь др варианты ?


 - 3+ гига весит ПОЛНЫЙ комплект платформы, включая учебную, портативную версию и Linux. Если Вам нужна только установка для Windows, то она весит ~150 Mb. Самое простое - скачать RePack, он уже вылечен от жадности.

----------


## Ukei

- Не было.

----------


## Ukei

> Поделитесь ссылкой Мясокомбинат отученный плиз!!!


 - Рарус не делает Мясокомбинат. И, увы, ломанного его нет.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.11.2 от 30.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.42.1 от 29.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.70.1 от 28.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.13.2 от 26.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

gabdullin (08.11.2015), skull-man (03.11.2015)

----------


## magdalena

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста отученой розница магазин одежды и обуви.
Спасибо

----------


## Лёха 222

Добрый вечер ,поделитесь ,пожалуйста, рарус комбинат питания, отученный!Очень нужен.Спасибо!

---------- Post added at 18:37 ---------- Previous post was at 18:16 ----------

Добрый вечер ,поделитесь ,пожалуйста, рарус комбинат питания, отученный!Очень нужен.Спасибо!

----------


## denger8088

Спасибо!

---------- Post added at 19:50 ---------- Previous post was at 19:50 ----------




> - Рарус не делает Мясокомбинат. И, увы, ломанного его нет.


Спасибо!

----------


## GluckMaster

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.21 от 29.04.2015


Подскажите откуда начать лечить. В принципе вроде код конфигурации не закрыт. Искать и отключить сервер лицензирования в коде? Обработка сплмкУправлениеЛицензиров  анием

---------- Post added at 13:39 ---------- Previous post was at 13:35 ----------

Не то процетировал... вылечить мне надо Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление отелем", релиз 2.0.06.01

----------


## Serguey

Нужно Лекарство для Рарус:УправлениеСанаторно  урортнымКомплексом (02.0.06.01) и Рарус:УправлениеРесторано  ДляУкраины (Локализация: ООО "ХВОЯ Интегра" (03.0.07.06))
svpopov@hotmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Asharat

Здравствуйте, ребята, а нету ли 1с Рарус Общепит для Украины, любой версии? Елси есть, то ткните носом! Желательно для 8,2

----------


## doctorhaus

Добрый день.Есть у кого нибудь конфигурация Логистика Управление перевозками? желательно вылеченную. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте, ребята, а нету ли 1с Рарус Общепит для Украины, любой версии? Елси есть, то ткните носом! Желательно для 8,2


 - Есть. Выложен в теме со ссылками для Украины.

----------


## Serguey

Хочу присоединиться к alex_art:
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 1С-Рарус: Управление санаторно-курортным комплексом отученной, если возможно. Спасибо большое !

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.9.12 от 28.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.9.12 от 27.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.9.12 от 29.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.9.12 от 29.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.9.12 от 27.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.9.12 от 28.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.9.12 от 05.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.9.12 от 03.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Hamrajan (26.01.2016), lekhaplaton (03.12.2015), srt (13.11.2015)

----------


## mi4asib

помогите плиз с Общепитом 2.0 или 3.0, или ткните носом где отученный есть релиз

----------


## srt

Установил 1С Рарус Сервисный центр, версия 1.5.4.40. Не подскажите, отсутствует информация про серийный номер принятого оборудования. Как можно исправить?

----------


## Ukei

> помогите плиз с Общепитом 2.0 или 3.0, или ткните носом где отученный есть релиз


 - Первое сообщение темы посмотрите.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.42.54 от 09.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.4.46 от 10.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.70.2 от 11.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.70.1 от 02.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

byice (24.11.2015), Tokio78 (22.12.2015)

----------


## Selek821

Приветствую.
Есть у кого-нибудь полный комплект: Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.7.1 от 10.05.11?

----------


## Дмитрий86

здравствуйте, есть база рарус crm стандарт 1.0 (1.0.7.2) при открытии выдает "Ошибка при выполнении метода "Открыть" Код ошибки: 20*000 Параметры подключения к серверу защиты не определены" естественно ключей у меня нет. 
Как можно её открыть, хотя бы для просмотра информации?

----------


## Kantik

Всем привет.

Очень нужно *лечение* Рарус Управление Птицефабрикой.   Рассмотрю любые варианты. 

Спасибо заранее.

----------


## ilshat86

Пожалуйста, скиньте ссылку 1C 7.7 рарус Ресторан+Кафе+Бар 2.5 любую редакцию ilshat86@list.ru или в личку.
Заранее, Спасибо!

----------


## vasilyu87

Добрый день!
А есть ли у кого-нибудь книги по альфа авто ред 5?
Хоть какая-нибудь литература, презентация, видео или еще что нибудь?
Особо интересует вопрос раздела страхования))

----------


## silveron

Есть Управление рестораном 3.0 (отученная на 75%). Есть несколько мелких проблем и одна БОЛЬШАЯ - не могу разобраться с формированием табличного документа в отчетах. Кто может помочь?
Еще проблема с подключение торгового оборудования, но я ним не занимался ибо мне оно пока без надобности.

----------


## didashko

Ребятушки, помогите найти конфигурацию/установку:
1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей для Украины + 1С:Предприятие 8. CRM ПРОФ для Украины. 

Или хотя бы 
1С:Предприятие 8. CRM ПРОФ для Украины. (отученную)

----------


## sbop02

У кого есть АЗС+Нефтебаза? Скиньте плиз! semen.mya@yandex.ru

----------


## vasilyu87

Всем привет!
Подскажите имеется альфа авто ред 5
Хотим что бы корректно заработал отдел страхования
Забиваем страховки и указываем срок действия, как можно потом вывести отчет о том у кого заканчивается страховка через 6 днейИ?
Есть ли данная функцияИ?

----------


## Arny_very_old

поделитесь пожалуйста Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ, редакция 2.0	2.0.4.1

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.5.4.46 от 18.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.42 от 24.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.42.73 от 19.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.4.1 от 25.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Andyman (17.12.2015), Arny_very_old (05.12.2015), fmloser (04.11.2021), lmrg52 (26.07.2016), НадеждаМа (07.12.2015), русланбор (05.12.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: АЗК+Нефтебаза", релиз 2.00 от 01.04.2007*

Файл конфигурации .CF:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.43 от 07.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.42.73 от 19.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.42.85 от 27.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.64.11 от 01.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.42.2 от 02.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.71.1 от 27.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.71.2 от 27.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.36.2 от 30.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.13.4 от 02.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AlexAVG (12.01.2016), Andyman (25.12.2015), fayka (25.02.2016), Henhe (30.03.2016), iaahc (24.07.2016), lmrg52 (26.07.2016), nataly_b (10.01.2017), raznovsyako (25.02.2017), rsimple (13.05.2016), sambuevs (04.02.2017), trinity1980 (03.04.2018), ZyX_2003 (28.03.2016)

----------


## AXELORD

Ребята, помогите пожалуйста, нужно обновить 1С Рарус Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи с версии 1.0.8.4 до 2.1.9.12, кто может выложить все апдейт файлы одним архивом?
Как я понимаю обновление надо делать пошагово. Если есть иной вариант, подскажите пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо всем откликнувшимся :)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.71.2 от 14.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.13.5 от 15.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.71.2 от 17.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

fayka (25.02.2016)

----------


## silveron

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление Рестораном", релиз 03.0.27.01 от 19.05.2014*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

lihnitis (20.01.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.71.3 от 25.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.14.3 от 21.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

fayka (25.02.2016), MaxiGun72 (15.01.2016)

----------


## MaltraS

Всем привет!
Есть ли у кого-то возможность выложить Рарус *CRM стандарт* версий
*1.0.9.3* ; *1.0.10.2* ; *2.0.1.1* ?   (Если 2.0.2.1 и 2.0.2.2 тоже есть, вообще было бы здорово). 
Нужно подняться с 1.0.8.1 до 2-ойки, для экспорта через XML функционал не реализован .
Спасибо.

----------


## d_musya

Привет. Помогите пожалуйста, если есть "Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей для Украины и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) для Украины", релиз 2.0

----------


## sanec

Всем привет.
Есть у кого-нибудь Рарус Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) отученная? На форуме только 2.0.2.3 от 02.07.13.
Либо если кто-то готов отучить за вознаграждение - пишите в личку.

---------- Post added at 00:02 ---------- Previous post was at 00:02 ----------

Всем привет.
Есть у кого-нибудь Рарус Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) отученная? На форуме только 2.0.2.3 от 02.07.13.
Либо если кто-то готов отучить за вознаграждение - пишите в личку.

---------- Post added at 00:05 ---------- Previous post was at 00:02 ----------

Всем привет.
Есть у кого-нибудь Рарус Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) отученная? На форуме только 2.0.2.3 от 02.07.13.
Либо если кто-то готов отучить за вознаграждение - пишите в личку.

----------


## goldberg2002

> [b][size=3]
> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.14.3 от 21.12.2015


Добрый день! чем личить данную конфигурацию?

----------


## vasilyu87

Подскажите у кого есть последний релиз:
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.04.06 от 29.12.2015 
Дайте ссылку пожалуйста.

----------


## bugaga

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.04.06 от 29.12.2015

----------

Ukei (13.01.2016)

----------


## vasilyu87

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.04.06 от 29.12.2015


Спасибо ))))

----------


## fratz

Вопрос: реально ли раздобыть релиз РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 1.0.4.2 ?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.11.4 от 29.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.65.3 от 30.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.42.91 от 23.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление аптекой", релиз 1.50.26.01*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.72.3 от 31.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

aisi (03.06.2018), fratz (26.01.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.9.18 от 19.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.9.18 от 19.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.9.18 от 11.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.9.18 от 11.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.9.18 от 19.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.9.18 от 12.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.9.18 от 11.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.9.18 от 11.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.2.15 от 14.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.11.5 от 14.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.04.06*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.72.2 от 12.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 1.0.14.1 от 21.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.4.1 от 25.11.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.72.2 от 22.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.37.1 от 18.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.14.4 от 20.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

9002590 (10.03.2016), fayka (25.02.2016), gabdullin (25.01.2016), h0201 (13.04.2016), KrugGans (04.11.2016), MeJIbHuK (16.01.2018), ok555 (17.12.2016), piyavv (23.05.2016), pro9793 (29.09.2016), toliktigr (18.02.2016), русланбор (26.01.2016)

----------


## Luqe

а вообще как лицензию взломать УАТ?

---------- Post added at 14:38 ---------- Previous post was at 14:26 ----------




> а вообще как лицензию взломать УАТ?


То есть возможно ли ? или как вылечит? если у кого таблетка ? Luqe1c@yandex.ru  спасибо большое!!

----------


## Ukei

> как лицензию взломать


 - Переписать часть кода конфигурации, отвечающую за защиту.

----------


## Luqe

> - Переписать часть кода конфигурации, отвечающую за защиту.


а нет инструкции какой и где нужно переписывать?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.1.9.20 от 19.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.1.9.20 от 19.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.1.9.20 от 20.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.1.9.20 от 20.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.9.20 от 19.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.1.9.20 от 20.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.1.9.20 от 22.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.1.9.20 от 20.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Ivashka_RUS (22.03.2016)

----------


## a_v

необходимо РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом
где можно скачать и как установить ?

----------


## fratz

> а нет инструкции какой и где нужно переписывать?


Инструкцию не найдёшь, по тому как чревато её выкладывать... 
ну насколько я помню достаточно убрать проверку при открытии форм СРМ и запускать в режиме без СРМ...
Есть ещё модуль проверки ключа при входе - если его тоже отключить - по фиг в каком режиме заходить...

----------


## a_v

> Инструкцию не найдёшь, по тому как чревато её выкладывать... 
> ну насколько я помню достаточно убрать проверку при открытии форм СРМ и запускать в режиме без СРМ...
> Есть ещё модуль проверки ключа при входе - если его тоже отключить - по фиг в каком режиме заходить...


а где скачать(не демо версию)?

----------


## fratz

Здесь же, с пометкой "отученная"...

----------

LexChe (22.03.2016)

----------


## a_v

> Здесь же, с пометкой "отученная"...


брось в почту как установить atrifonov35@gmail.com?
что значит "отученная"?

---------- Post added at 21:06 ---------- Previous post was at 21:01 ----------

что значит пробный период на 24 часа? а потом?

----------


## fratz

> брось в почту как установить atrifonov35@gmail.com?
> что значит "отученная"?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21:06 ---------- Previous post was at 21:01 ----------
> 
> что значит пробный период на 24 часа? а потом?


Как Вам ответить, чтобы не обидеть ?
Судя по вопросам - вам другой сайт нужен, например по изучению 1С...
(Есть вариант и другой - научится пользоваться поиском, и напрягать вопросами например: Гугл, Яндекс и рекомендую - Нигма)

----------


## kosta_ks

Всем привет.
А где можно скачать описание работы (или обучение)  
Рарус Общепит, очень надо.

---------- Post added at 09:27 ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 ----------

Если можно то описание по Опщепиту на электронку kosta_ks@ukr.net 
Спасибо.

----------


## Яшар

помогите найти Трактиръ: Management отученную пожалуйста.

----------


## a_v

> Как Вам ответить, чтобы не обидеть ?
> Судя по вопросам - вам другой сайт нужен, например по изучению 1С...
> (Есть вариант и другой - научится пользоваться поиском, и напрягать вопросами например: Гугл, Яндекс и рекомендую - Нигма)


остроумно...

----------


## Luqe

Есть ли у кого инструкция как обновить БП+УАТ 2.0.3.1 на УАТ 2.0.4.1

---------- Post added at 08:58 ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 ----------




> Есть ли у кого инструкция как обновить БП+УАТ 2.0.3.1 на УАТ 2.0.4.1


скиньте пож Luqe1C@yandex.ru

----------


## Log86

Подскажите, есть конфигурация: Общепит 3.0. Пытаюсь открыть без ключа, выдает диалоговое окно "Управление лицензированием" с состоянием системы:
 [07.02.2016 14:55:42]: Локальный сервер защиты не обнаружен.
Код ошибки = 10023 (URL = *LOCAL)
Этот вопрос задавался тут не раз, но не смог найти полного ответа. Можно ли отучить эту конфигурацию от лицензииИ? Если можно, ПОМОГИТЕ несчастному пользователю, скиньте описание на мыло. turov1986@gmail.com.

----------


## dastantdk

Привет смотрю ты крут)
есть вопрос , а для Казахстана есть Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит" ?
жду ответа спс

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.2.3 от 01.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.65.9 от 02.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.73.1 от 01.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.73.1 от 02.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Экспресс-доставка", релиз 1.0.03.01 для платформы 8.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.43.75 от 29.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия КОРП", релиз 1.1.9.3 от 18.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.14.2 от 25.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.1.1.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.65.1 от 19.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.43.1 от 27.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.72.2 от 19.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.4.53 от 19.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Sterva82 (20.02.2016), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## FATius

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.14.4 от 20.01.2016 - отблагодарю за отучение *Скрытый текст*tabfat2@gmail.com

----------


## garri13

Добрый день! Помогите, если возможно, у кого-нить есть мануал в электронном виде на РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей. Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.73.3 от 10.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.15.1 от 11.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

rose56 (14.05.2016), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## Sveos

Добрый день!
Ищу релиз 1С-Рарус: Управление рестораном, редакция 3 03.0.44.01 ,возможно у кого-то есть. Спасибо!

----------


## Dmitriy_K

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где такое раздобыть:
http://solutions.1c.ru/catalog/uso2/features 1С:Предприятие 8. ERP Управление строительной организацией 2.0

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день, есть ли на свете Транспортная логистика и экспедирование, редакция 2.2 отлученная?

----------


## Мышаня

Я так понимаю УТ + CRM  2,0 отученной пака нет?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.3.11 от 20.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ", релиз 1.4.11.1 от 15.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM КОРП", релиз 1.4.11.1 от 15.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.2.3 от 17.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.65.14 от 20.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.10.8 от 19.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.14.3 от 16.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.65.2 от 10.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.43.2 от 12.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.73.2 от 15.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.4.55 от 18.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.37.2 от 17.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.73.2 от 18.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Andyman (28.03.2016), dominik22 (24.02.2016), fayka (25.02.2016), h0201 (13.04.2016), ivii (26.02.2016)

----------


## fayka

Доброго времени суток!
Конфигурация: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 2.0 (2.0.14.4)
Как возможно подключить подсистему CRM? хотя бы ограниченно

---------- Post added at 12:28 ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 ----------

fredygood@mail.ru

----------


## bosskadr

Ребят помогите найти дополнение Технический осмотр к конфигурации Альфа-Авто. Все облазил, ни где не могу найти :(

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.5.1 от 26.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Arny_very_old (01.03.2016), ССвет (21.03.2016)

----------


## Nurlan_KZ

Добрый день всем! Существует ли 1С-РАРУС: СофтФон ПРОФ отученная версия?

----------


## retx

> Добрый день всем! Существует ли 1С-РАРУС: СофтФон ПРОФ отученная версия?


Насколько я знаю-нет. Сам искал, не нашел, купил у Раруса лицензию.

----------


## retx

Люди добрые, выложите скорее УТ+CRM 2.0.15.2 Буду благодарен неимоверно)

----------


## Ukei

> выложите скорее УТ+CRM 2.0.15.2


 - У меня в подписи, ссылка на ОТРАСЛЕВЫЕ РЕШЕНИЯ.

----------

retx (06.03.2016)

----------


## Avatar_101

Доброго времени суток.
У кого есть 1С-Рарус: Электронный сборник рецептур желательно последний
зарание благодарен

----------


## igor_y

Добрый день всем! 
Очень нужна ОТУЧЕНАЯ конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан". igor.yev@gmail.com 
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Ukei

> ОТУЧЕНАЯ конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан"


 - Такой пока нет. Пробуйте отученную Управление рестораном.

----------


## vaselek

Ребята, нужно Печать ценников и этикеток редакция 8. но может работать с 1с7.7 Помогите найти.

----------


## igor_y

Управление рестораном это аналог общепита (бек офис), а нужен фронт-офисная конфигурация:  
РЕСТАРТ;
1С:Ресторан;
1С-Рарус: Ресторан+Бар+Кафе, редакция 1.5, украинская версия;

----------


## ler

Салют ребята. Может у кого есть обновленное Управление рестораном  03.0.41.01, стандартная не отученная?

----------


## silveron

Присоединяюсь к этому вопросу - тоже необходимо. Если есть - буду отучивать. Также необходимо Управление рестораном для Украины. Есть есть - скиньте ссылку - также отучу

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.7.1 от 01.03.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.15.2 от 29.02.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Tisa

Может кто поделиться сверткой периода для Альфа Авто?

----------


## shkv2

а не попадалась отученная Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.04.06

----------


## burza

Здравствуйте! Скажите есть ли отучена конфигурация для  РАРУС: Управление отелем или БИТ Отель очень надо)

----------


## Ukei

> БИТ Отель


 - У БИТ-а отучается не конфигурация, а СЛК. Методика есть в первых сообщениях тем для Бит Строительство и Бит Кафе.

----------

burza (18.03.2016)

----------


## burza

> - У БИТ-а отучается не конфигурация, а СЛК. Методика есть в первых сообщениях тем для Бит Строительство и Бит Кафе.


Спасибо нашол)

----------


## retx

Скиньте пожалуйста УТ11+CRM 2.0.15.3

----------


## LexChe

А есть отученнная

----------


## burza

Здравствуйте! очень нужна конфигурация 1С-Рарус: Управление санаторно-курортным комплексом если имеется) отученая

----------


## владимир62

подскажите пошаговую установку РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.5.3.36 от 27.04.2015

----------


## Ukei

> подскажите пошаговую установку РАРУС: Автосервис",


 - Все просто если у Вас есть ключ. Если его нет - качать и ставить имеет смысл только сборки с пометкой "отученная".

----------

владимир62 (27.03.2016)

----------


## Andrew_12345

Форумчане, хелп!! Тут ранее уже просили, но повторюсь - может у кого есть обновленное Управление рестораном 03.0.41.01?
Или хотя бы 03.0.30.01? 
Также нужен Ресторан + Бар + Кафе 7.70.250.5 или выше. 
Очень срочно!!

----------


## lexxus

Всем привет !
Очень нужна Альфа-Авто Автозапчасти+Автосервис (+Автосалон можно) для семерки, то есть третья редакция. Выложите плиз.

----------


## Vpaull

Рарус Альфа-Авто 5.1.04.06, CF, Ключ не просит, все модули подключены.
http://turbo.to/9mywsqsva412.html

----------

rider761 (14.04.2016), Ukei (13.04.2016), Yotun (14.04.2016), ZlobnijTip (31.10.2016)

----------


## dimanxxxl

Добрый день, Ukei! Подскажите когда можно ожидать сборки РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) релиз 2.0.15.3, 2.0.15.4, 2.0.15.5, 2.0.15.6?

----------


## Ukei

> сборки РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) релиз 2.0.15.3


 - Все релизы собирать не буду точно, сделаю сборку одного последнего релиза. Все обновления есть по ссылке на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------

dimanxxxl (14.04.2016), Khavarnev (19.10.2021)

----------


## Vpaull

Рарус Альфа Авто 5.1.05.08
Извиняюсь, забыл один модуль добавить в предыдущей версии.
http://turbo.to/07tjcqak56ma.html

----------

evg09 (19.05.2016), rider761 (14.04.2016), Yotun (14.04.2016)

----------


## SpiderRMF

Кто подскажет, когда ждать общепит? Хотя бы обычного обновления...

----------


## Vpaull

Комплект установки Рарус Альфа-Авто 5.1.05.08(отученная)
http://turbo.to/zev47mcimtxw.html

Спасибо rider761 за тестирование, сообщения об ошибках и предоставленный дистрибутив.

----------

Voyager-33 (26.08.2016), МаксС (23.04.2016)

----------


## Ukei

> когда ждать общепит? Хотя бы обычного обновления..


 - Обновления по ссылке у меня в подписи на отраслевые решения.

----------

SpiderRMF (15.04.2016)

----------


## vasilyu87

Привет спасибо большое

Подскажи а можно ли как-то рабочую базу в отученную перекинутьИ? 





> Комплект установки Рарус Альфа-Авто 5.1.05.08(отученная)
> http://turbo.to/zev47mcimtxw.html
> 
> Спасибо rider761 за тестирование, сообщения об ошибках и предоставленный дистрибутив.

----------


## Vpaull

Качаем установку, устанавливаем, в папке в которую установили есть файл с расширением cf. Запускаем конфигуратор, открываем конфигурацию и делаем загрузить конфигурацию из файла. В картинках поищите в гугле "как заменить конфигурацию из файла".
Важно, чтобы текущий релиз твоей конфигурации совпадал со сломанным иначе могут быть проблемы, но не обязательно.

----------

Goodman_1 (02.04.2019), vasilyu87 (19.04.2016)

----------


## vasilyu87

У меня сейчас стоит 5 1 4 06
т.е обновляюсь до 5,08 и через конфигуратор делаю загрузку и все  получаем отученную базуИ? ))))

----------


## Vpaull

> У меня сейчас стоит 5 1 4 06
> т.е обновляюсь до 5,08 и через конфигуратор делаю загрузку и все  получаем отученную базуИ? ))))


Ну да. А что Вас удивляет?

----------

vasilyu87 (19.04.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.4.19 от 17.03.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.12.2 от 15.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.38.1 от 31.03.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.15.6 от 07.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.65.21 от 15.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.05.08 от 11.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.4.56 от 10.03.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.3.11 от 07.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.75.3 от 12.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.75.1 от 11.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bugaga (25.04.2016), gabdullin (18.04.2016), johnsp10 (16.05.2017), Minsk1s (27.04.2016), Procopiuc (05.05.2016), Sterva82 (19.04.2016), stneon (24.01.2017), vasilyu87 (19.04.2016), КотЪ (22.04.2016)

----------


## gabdullin

Кто-нибудь может помочь обновлением Софтфона 3.1.1.4 или новее?

----------


## vasilyu87

Круто спасибо тебе огромное))))

----------


## ds28347

Добрый день! Когда появится оттученная версия конфигурации автосервис версии 1.6.2.15?

----------


## tranguol

Здравствуйте, кто-нибудь может поделиться установкой системой защиты рарус CommonProtect  и LocalProtect ?

----------


## tykalov

Пожалуйста, нужна помощь!!! не могу найти 1С-Рарус: Мебельное предприятие, помогите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## farfromhumans

Всем привет, нужна помощь! Нет времени ждать, когда мою заявку на просмотр форума одобрят. у кого есть доступ к https://rarus.ru/forum/forum10/topic6481/ ? Можете мне дать временно доступ или скопировать текст стать или скриншоты на vol4enok1@bk.ru? Очень нужно!!! Заранее спасибо откликнувшимся и плюсов в карму!!!

----------


## IgorST

Есть ключ 1С:Предприятие 8 Общепит (1CFOOD(1)). диск и коробка погибли при пожаре.
Нужна система защиты из комплекта поставки.
ключ_фото.jpg

----------


## greenlama

Здравствуйте. Есть ли отученная версия Рарус: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары? (одна из последних версий 8.1.26.08)

----------


## Ukei

> может ли кто поделиться файлами обновления конфигурации 1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи 2.2.2.15 о


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Ukei

> там последний релиз 2.1.9.20... А прошу залить новый 2.2.215


 - Это смотря что Вы смотрите. Смотреть нужно ссылку "+ ВСЕ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ", вот эту: http://www.unibytes.com/folder/hhcJL3GlNEUB

----------

nUBis (19.05.2016)

----------


## anton_zzz

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.4.19 от 17.03.2016
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Нужна конфигурация *ОТУЧЕННАЯ* Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис" очень жду!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.2.15 от 11.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.2.15 от 26.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.2.15 от 22.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.2.15 от 29.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.2.15 от 26.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.2.15 от 11.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.2.15 от 12.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.2.15 от 04.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

anton_zzz (01.06.2016), Александр626 (24.05.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.2.15 от 14.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, БЕЗ демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.12.5 от 18.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.65.26 от 04.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.43.206 от 29.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.76.2 от 27.04.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.77.3 от 19.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.77.2 от 18.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

anton_zzz (01.06.2016), skull-man (26.05.2016)

----------


## Shpilevoy

Добрый день Общепит 3.0.42.73 отученная. Запускаю файл .exe из папки Crack и ничего не происходит. В папке ещё есть файл ОбщепитЗащита.epf с ним нужно что-то делать?

----------


## vav030585

Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста, с чем связана ошибка исключительной блокировки информационной базы в случае, если к базе 1C CRM 2.0 пытается подключиться больше одного человека (соединение по RDP). Не судите строго, если эта тема уже где-то поднималась, а я пропустил (или это очевидно, а я не знал).

----------


## annak1n

Ребята скажите пожст есть какая либо возможность разблокировать конфигурацию *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.3.11 от 07.04.2016* для того что бы редактировать её настройки в Конфигураторе.

----------


## skull-man

> Ребята скажите пожст есть какая либо возможность разблокировать конфигурацию *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.3.11 от 07.04.2016* для того что бы редактировать её настройки в Конфигураторе.


снимайте с поддержки и редактируйте=)

---------- Post added at 17:09 ---------- Previous post was at 17:06 ----------

база файловая?

---------- Post added at 17:11 ---------- Previous post was at 17:09 ----------

База файловая?

----------


## anton_zzz

Гигантское СПАСИБО за АВТОСЕРВИС !!!!!!!


ПЫ.СЫ.

Если есть конфигурация  ОТУЧЕННАЯ ресторан - буду беспощадно благодарен !

----------


## vav030585

Господа. Прошу ответить на вопрос: в программе может работать лишь один пользователь? И если нет, то надо ли что-то дополнительно настраивать для этого?

----------


## skull-man

лицензия или нет? если лицензия, то нужен многопользовательский ключ

----------


## vav030585

Спасибо за ответ (я уж боялся, что ветка мертвая). Я скачал дистрибутив "РАРУС: CRM 2.0 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ". В ридми на эту тему ничего нет. Может, я что-то еще не доделал?

----------


## Ребенок

[QUOTE=burza;455022]Здравствуйте! очень нужна конфигурация 1С-Рарус: Управление санаторно-курортным комплексом если имеется) отученая[/QUOTEL

Доброго время суток! присоединяюсь!!!!! очень надо
ИЛИ можно - управление отелем
За ранее благодарна

----------


## skull-man

> Спасибо за ответ (я уж боялся, что ветка мертвая). Я скачал дистрибутив "РАРУС: CRM 2.0 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ". В ридми на эту тему ничего нет. Может, я что-то еще не доделал?


Тогда подсказать ничего не могу, у меня лицензия.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.2.15 от 14.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.5.22 от 16.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.43.223 от 27.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.4.57 от 16.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.5.22 от 27.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Andyman (14.06.2016), cmm (21.09.2018)

----------


## kottjazz

Добрый день всем. Есть вопрос кто-нибудь может помочь с обновлением софтфона у меня сама программа 3.0.3.71 а сервер 3.0.3.207.
Помогите плиз

----------


## RikRu

*Ukei*,



> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Микрофинансовая организация", релиз 1.0.3.1 от 20.12.2013
> 
> Установка, демо, CF - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ (авторская сборка):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


 эта сборка полностью отученная? а то установил, запустил её, но вот в ней чтото создать не получается, пишет нет лицензии..., может я что то не так делаю?

----------


## Ukei

> эта сборка полностью отученная?


 - Нет, там просто отвязка от ключа сделана, чтобы можно было хотя бы посмотреть что есть внутри.

----------


## RikRu

*Ukei*, а существует ли в природе эмулятор для неё? Или какой то способ заставить её работать полностью, кроме официального приобретения? В инете ничего путного не нашёл ИИ

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.65.30 от 01.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.06.04 от 18.05.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

> а существует ли в природе эмулятор для неё?


 - Для нее - это для кого? В 9 случаях из 10 эмулятор невозможен, конфиг приходится лечить после каждого обновления.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.2.20 от 09.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.2.20 от 09.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.2.20 от 06.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.2.20 от 10.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.2.20 от 03.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.2.20 от 06.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.2.20 от 14.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.2.20 от 07.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

imhtp (17.07.2016)

----------


## Galla

Другт мои!
у кого нибудь есть 1С-Рарус:Некредитная финансовая организация, редакция 1? Пожалуйста

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия КОРП", релиз 1.1.10.6 от 16.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.11.1 от 07.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.6.1 от 21.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.8.1 от 21.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.39.1 от 21.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.16.4 от 20.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.78.1 от 21.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## BlickBoy

Добрый вечер.
Может есть у кого обновление для рарус общепит ред. 6 Стандарт, необходимо обновление до версии конфигурации 7.70.536.
Если у кого есть буду очень благодарен.
К сожалению в поиске не нашел.

----------


## Яшар

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Микрофинансовая организация", релиз 1.0.3.1 от 20.12.2013
> 
> Установка, демо, CF - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ (авторская сборка):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


а есть что то по свежееИ

----------


## Ukei

> а есть что то по свежееИ


 - Увы, нет.

----------


## AlexandrPP

Нет ли конфигурации "Управление автотранспортным предприятием для ЕРП 2.0". (Работает не самостоятельно, а предназначена для с слияния с ЕРП)?

----------


## alexpro2004

CRM_2.0.12.6- ОТУЧЕННАЯ   есть у кого? а то CRM_2.0.12.5 с ошибками в календаре. Отображаются все события для всех пользователей, неработатет филььтрация.

----------


## skull-man

> CRM_2.0.12.6- ОТУЧЕННАЯ   есть у кого? а то CRM_2.0.12.5 с ошибками в календаре. Отображаются все события для всех пользователей, неработатет филььтрация.


А  где Вы взяли 2.0.12.5 отученную?

----------


## iott

Всем привет!
Ребята подскажите где можно скачать обновления для УНФ+CRM?
Мне нужно обновиться, не идет обмен с БП 3.0.
Сейчас у нас текущая конфигурация: Управление небольшой фирмой, редакция 1.5 + CRM, редакция 2.0 (1.5.4.34/2.0.9.6).

Очень жду. Спасибо!!!

----------


## alexpro2004

> А  где Вы взяли 2.0.12.5 отученную?


в шапке лежит

----------


## skull-man

> в шапке лежит


Ну попытаюсь исправить это, но Вы должны понимать что отвязывание влечет за собой некие "косяки", так как Рарус порядком напихали проверок на лицензию в конфиг=) Но я постараюсь поковырять именно этот недочет

----------


## alexpro2004

> РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией - ОТУЧЕННАЯ


провалваешься по ссылки..а там лежит не отученная.:(

---------- Post added at 14:42 ---------- Previous post was at 14:27 ----------

http://1c-for-you.ru/
[8.3] РАРУС: CRM ПРОФ [2.0.12.5]
отвзаная но не работает фильтрация .
уде новая версия вышла если не сложно кто нибудь может отвязать?

----------


## elbugs

Ребят выложите кто нибудь отученную версию РАРУС TLE_2.2.5.5 Очень надо.

---------- Post added at 16:10 ---------- Previous post was at 16:09 ----------

Можно и более новую версию. 
Могу даже немного оплатить работу по отучению......

---------- Post added at 16:28 ---------- Previous post was at 16:10 ----------

Лbбо подскажиnе с какой версией 1С Желтельно ссылка- будет работать TLE 2.1.1.5

----------


## ptzremoute

Добрый день!

Ищу последнюю версию Софтфон 3.1.2.3. 3.1.1.1 не ставится на Windows Server 2012 R2.

----------


## PsySta

*ptzremoute*, самая последняя https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bz...nhHTWFlT3JReWc

----------

Ukei (05.07.2016)

----------


## ronval

Дорого времени суток)))
Кто-нить когда-нить встречал 1С ITIL Про отученный?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.12.6 от 28.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.16.6 от 30.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Khavarnev (19.10.2021)

----------


## Pashden

Всем привет! Друзья, подскажите где взять Комплексную автоматизацию + CRM 2.0И?

----------


## Little_one

Добрый день! можно ли как-то сломать Рарус Общепит 2.0?

----------


## alexpro2004

Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.12.6 от 28.06.2016  нужна ОТУЧЕННАЯ - Готов Заплатить.
Также интересует УНФ+ CRM ОТУЧЕННАЯ-- готов заплатить

----------


## Avatar_101

Народ у кого есть 1С-Рарус:Магазин, редакция 2 отлучённый
зарание спасибо.

----------


## ptzremoute

> *ptzremoute*, самая последняя https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bz...nhHTWFlT3JReWc


Спасибо! То что нужно.

----------


## Andy_Boy

Добрый день. Киньте пожалуйста, если кто богат 79-ое обновление для "Управление строительной организации". А то чего-то Рарус совсем жадные стали, кроме ИТС еще и отраслевое хотят..

----------


## Ukei

> Киньте пожалуйста, если кто богат 79-ое обновление для "Управление строительной организации".


 - У меня в подписи, ссылка на Отраслевые решения. Но 79.х 1С ещё не выкладывала.

----------

Andy_Boy (08.07.2016)

----------


## alexpro2004

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.12.6 от 28.06.2016  нужна ОТУЧЕННАЯ - Готов Заплатить.
> Также интересует УНФ+ CRM ОТУЧЕННАЯ-- готов заплатить


Парни выручайте.!!! срочно нужна помошь.....drungps@yandex.ru   договримся

----------


## Andy_Boy

Ок, огромное спасибо.

----------


## tzmc

Прошу помощь в обновлениях для 8.Розницы-Магазин автозапчастей.
Нужны 2.1.5.11,2.1.7.14,2.1.7.15,2.1.7.18.
Ссылки здесь есть,но за давностью не качаются.Только Турбобит, а он жульничает.((

----------


## tzmc

> Прошу помощь в обновлениях для 8.Розницы-Магазин автозапчастей.
> Нужны 2.1.5.11,2.1.7.14,2.1.7.15,2.1.7.18.
> Ссылки здесь есть,но за давностью не качаются.Только Турбобит, а он жульничает.((


Уже не надо.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.12.7 от 06.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.65.37 от 08.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.43.245 от 04.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Комбинат питания", релиз 01.0.49.01*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.16.1 от 07.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.6.2 от 30.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.8.2 от 30.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.5.4.58 от 06.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.79.2 от 11.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.39.2 от 05.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.16.7 от 08.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.78.2 от 30.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.79.1 от 08.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AlexAVG (27.11.2016), Arny_very_old (12.07.2016), kesso (29.05.2017), pro9793 (29.09.2016), Radeoff (09.05.2017), Sterva82 (16.09.2016), xakep88 (20.09.2017), Yes_ (17.08.2016)

----------


## kensin

Всем привет!!!
Нужен Модуль CRM для ERP 
поделитесь если есть у кого

----------


## kensin

Поделитесь у кого есть последней УПП+CRM

----------


## Dima_Msk

Всем привет!!!
Нужен 1С-Рарус: Управление отелем, редакция 2 ломанный
поделитесь если есть у кого

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.3.10 от 11.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.3.10 от 04.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.3.10 от 04.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.3.10 от 04.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.3.10 от 11.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.3.10 от 04.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.3.10 от 11.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.3.10 от 12.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## tzmc

> Поделитесь у кого есть последней УПП+CRM


Присоединюсь к просьбе!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.6.39 от 15.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Комбинат питания", релиз 01.0.50.01 от 08.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.16.9 от 22.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.79.2 от 20.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## LokoVIP655

Коллеги, может у кого-то есть более свежая отученная версия *Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)* ? готов отблагодарить

----------


## ptzremoute

> Коллеги, может у кого-то есть более свежая отученная версия *Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)* ? готов отблагодарить


Тоже буду благодарен.

---------- Post added at 16:57 ---------- Previous post was at 16:56 ----------




> Коллеги, может у кого-то есть более свежая отученная версия *Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)* ? готов отблагодарить


Тоже буду благодарен.

----------


## Vlad_12

дайте ссылку на загрузку интересующей Вас конфы, посмотрю...

----------


## Trolkash

дайте пожалуйста рарус управление сельхоз предприятием

----------


## kensin

Всем добрый!!!
Дайте если есть у кого ERP+CRM 2.0 последний 
За ранее спасибо !!!!

----------


## shiko71

измучился искать CRM под 1С 7.7. торговля склад сетевая. Где качнутьИИИ...помогите!!!! сил уже нет искать))плиззззз

---------- Post added at 18:24 ---------- Previous post was at 18:02 ----------

подскажите для 7.7 торговля склад CRM где качнуть можно?

----------


## System256

Здравствуйте!
Как запустить конфигурацию РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), ред. 2.0 ?
Требует ключ. Есть крякнутая у кого?

----------


## Fiasko

в конце июля вышел релиз от раруса: унф 1.6 + crm. Выложите, пжта, кто может

----------


## Alityk

Коллеги, может у кого-то есть свежая отученная версия Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 2.0?

----------


## Tjus

Ищу "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.28 вылеченную.

----------


## ptzremoute

> Коллеги, может у кого-то есть свежая отученная версия Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 2.0?


Тоже в поиске...

----------


## vpaoli

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары", релиз 8.1.24.06*
> 
> Установка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


Ссылка не работает.  Можете поделиться др. ссылкой ?  Нужна любая конфа, хоть неотученная ..., нужно просто ознакомиться с кодом.

----------


## Yes_

Всем добрый!!! 
Есть возможность выложить?
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.80.3

----------


## skull-man

Товарищи, почти отучил 1C:CRM, редакция 2.0 (2.0.12.7), как закончу(предположительно пн-вт) отдам ukei.

----------


## AlexStar74

Установил отученную Конфигурация "1С:Управление строительной организацией", редакция 1.3,Версия 1.3.71. При запуске пишет про защиту конфигурации. Что не так ?

----------


## DjonyBastone

Всем привет!!
А отученная 1С:ERP Управление строительной организацией 2.0 в природе существует? поделитесь плиз..

----------


## Alityk

> Товарищи, почти отучил 1C:CRM, редакция 2.0 (2.0.12.7), как закончу(предположительно пн-вт) отдам ukei.


Желаю удачи в успешном завершении и ждем новостей от ukei.

----------


## skull-man

Собственно сделал все в пятницу=) Передал Ukei. Если при запуски конфы будет говорить что-то о лицензии, выберите поставку КОРП и все.

----------


## skull-man

Более подробно:
При первом запуске, появиться окно "Управление лицензиями", нужно нажать "Указать основной вариант поставки программы"(в правом столбце, первая строка), далее из списка выбрать "КОРП", нажать "ОК", все, после этого конфа запуститься! В прошлый раз после отвязки нашли проблему в календаре(события не фильтровались по пользователям), в этот раз я это исправил, но могут быть еще какие-то проблемы, так что пишите, попробую исправить.

----------

puwa2007 (22.08.2016)

----------


## puwa2007

Народ подскажите пож. какая самая последняя версия- Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)  - есть ОТВЯЗАНАЯ..
Может есть добровольцы что бы скинутся копеечкой для оплаты знаующего человека-для отвязки последней версии?

----------


## skull-man

> Народ подскажите пож. какая самая последняя версия- Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)  - есть ОТВЯЗАНАЯ..
> Может есть добровольцы что бы скинутся копеечкой для оплаты знаующего человека-для отвязки последней версии?


УТ+CRM не ковырял, но думаю защита там стоит такая же как в просто CRM. Могу поковырять, без гарантий=)

----------


## puwa2007

> УТ+CRM не ковырял, но думаю защита там стоит такая же как в просто CRM. Могу поковырять, без гарантий=)


Добрый день.Я думаю что много благодарных людей будет.(какая стоимость будет попытки ?)

----------


## skull-man

> Добрый день.Я думаю что много благодарных людей будет.(какая стоимость будет попытки ?)


Да ни какой=)

----------


## puwa2007

> Да ни какой=)


Тогда большая благодарность.От себя чисто готов скинуть так сказать на кофе)))

----------


## Мышаня

+1 буду тоже благодарен

----------


## ptzremoute

> Тогда большая благодарность.От себя чисто готов скинуть так сказать на кофе)))


+ 1 к благодарности

----------


## puwa2007

> Да ни какой=)


Скажи пож. как долго по времени это.
Просто мне нужно пощупать весь функционал,а покупать и потом понят что это не то ой как не хочется)

----------


## skull-man

Есть добровольцы протестировать? Конфа снята с поддержки, если кому надо, можно и поставить=) УТ+CRM 2.0.16.9 отученная. При первом запуске, появиться окно "Управление лицензиями", нужно нажать "Указать основной вариант поставки программы"(в правом столбце, первая строка), далее из списка выбрать "КОРП", нажать "ОК", все, после этого конфа запуститься!

----------

degaserw (31.08.2016), puwa2007 (23.08.2016)

----------


## puwa2007

> Есть добровольцы протестировать? Конфа снята с поддержки, если кому надо, можно и поставить=) УТ+CRM 2.0.16.9 отученная. При первом запуске, появиться окно "Управление лицензиями", нужно нажать "Указать основной вариант поставки программы"(в правом столбце, первая строка), далее из списка выбрать "КОРП", нажать "ОК", все, после этого конфа запуститься!


Уже скачиваю...Что именно нужно посмотреть..Или пройтись полностью по всему?

----------


## skull-man

> Уже скачиваю...Что именно нужно посмотреть..Или пройтись полностью по всему?


Ну может ошибки какие выскочат, я пробежался быстро, вроде основной функционал работает без ошибок, почту, календарь, проекты проверил. Но мало ли... не уверен что ЛИК работает и смс..., но думаю это не критично.

----------


## puwa2007

> Ну может ошибки какие выскочат, я пробежался быстро, вроде основной функционал работает без ошибок, почту, календарь, проекты проверил. Но мало ли... не уверен что ЛИК работает и смс..., но думаю это не критично.


Полазил.Пока с основного кажется все работает.
Как и писал выше готов в качестве благодарности скинуть монету.
Большая благодарность за труды.
Сообщи какие нить реквизиты.

Народ который подгребет эту работу-не будем жадными и по монетке давайте отблагодарим человека.

----------


## alexpro2004

> Есть добровольцы протестировать? Конфа снята с поддержки, если кому надо, можно и поставить=) УТ+CRM 2.0.16.9 отученная. При первом запуске, появиться окно "Управление лицензиями", нужно нажать "Указать основной вариант поставки программы"(в правом столбце, первая строка), далее из списка выбрать "КОРП", нажать "ОК", все, после этого конфа запуститься!


как посмтерть твою сборку СРМ 2.012.7? кинь ссылку для теста

----------


## skull-man

> Полазил.Пока с основного кажется все работает.
> Как и писал выше готов в качестве благодарности скинуть монету.
> Большая благодарность за труды.
> Сообщи какие нить реквизиты.
> 
> Народ который подгребет эту работу-не будем жадными и по монетке давайте отблагодарим человека.


Да я как-то не ставил целей заработать на этом, сам попал в такую ситуацию, приобрели CRM, а она не совсем подходит для наших целей, но начальство решило оставить(еще бы, столько влить денег), вот теперь как-то приходиться её адаптировать. Если бы тогда была возможность пользоваться ломаной... Так что денег брать не буду, спасибо за благодарность=)

----------


## skull-man

> как посмтерть твою сборку СРМ 2.012.7? кинь ссылку для теста


CRM 2.0.12.7

----------


## puwa2007

> Да я как-то не ставил целей заработать на этом, сам попал в такую ситуацию, приобрели CRM, а она не совсем подходит для наших целей, но начальство решило оставить(еще бы, столько влить денег), вот теперь как-то приходиться её адаптировать. Если бы тогда была возможность пользоваться ломаной... Так что денег брать не буду, спасибо за благодарность=)


Спасибо еще раз.
У нас стоит просто УТ 11   для синхронизации с интернет-магазином.Но тут мне недавно сказали что через эту удобней работать с клиентами...Вот хотелось попробывать прежде чем покупать..Спасибо огромнейшее.Кофе за мной):drinks:

----------


## ptzremoute

> Есть добровольцы протестировать? Конфа снята с поддержки, если кому надо, можно и поставить=) УТ+CRM 2.0.16.9 отученная. При первом запуске, появиться окно "Управление лицензиями", нужно нажать "Указать основной вариант поставки программы"(в правом столбце, первая строка), далее из списка выбрать "КОРП", нажать "ОК", все, после этого конфа запуститься!


Тестирую конфу. Не получается создать\записать Типовое соглашение об условиях продаж. Удалось открыть окно создания этого соглашения из узла обмена для интернет-магазина, но не дает записать, пишет что не заполнено Наименование, при этом это поле на форме отсутствует. Возможно я чего-то не знаю и данное соглашение теперь настраивается по другому, не силен в УТ...

----------


## puwa2007

> Тестирую конфу. Не получается создать\записать Типовое соглашение об условиях продаж. Удалось открыть окно создания этого соглашения из узла обмена для интернет-магазина, но не дает записать, пишет что не заполнено Наименование, при этом это поле на форме отсутствует. Возможно я чего-то не знаю и данное соглашение теперь настраивается по другому, не силен в УТ...


Я как раз вот для этого и пробую данную сборку.Пока все работает.И типовое соглашение настраивается нормально.Сначала произведите настройки и внесите все данные в Ут,а только потом начинайте настраивать ТС

----------


## DankaBond

Доброго дня, интересует Управление санаторно-курортным комплексом, отученная. Заранее спасибо

----------


## skull-man

> Доброго дня, интересует Управление санаторно-курортным комплексом, отученная. Заранее спасибо


Добрый день! А есть конфигурация?

----------


## irinasavelieva

Управление строительной организацией, как настроить защиту конфигурации? подскажите пожалуйста, ОЧЕНЬ нужно!

----------


## _LEMBERG_

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин" для Украины есть? 
Скиньте силочку пож

----------


## genryokonor

добрый день ребята, есть у кого нибудь 1С:Предприятие 8. Такси и аренда автомобилей?

----------


## oldman66

Добрый день, уважаемые гуру.
Кто-нибудь пробовал отучить CRM Рарус версии 3.0.1.3?
Нашел на этом форуме последнюю отученную версию 2.0.12.5. Попробовал обновить до 3-ки. Стала ругаться (естественно :D) на лицензию :mad: .

----------


## skull-man

> Добрый день, уважаемые гуру.
> Кто-нибудь пробовал отучить CRM Рарус версии 3.0.1.3?
> Нашел на этом форуме последнюю отученную версию 2.0.12.5. Попробовал обновить до 3-ки. Стала ругаться (естественно :D) на лицензию :mad: .


Приветствую! Последняя 2.0.12.6. Есть у вас конфа 3? давайте попробую с ней поработать.=)

----------


## oldman66

К сожалению полной конфы нет. Только update (.efd), который я нашел на этом форуме. :confused:

----------


## alexpro2004

> Приветствую! Последняя 2.0.12.6. Есть у вас конфа 3? давайте попробую с ней поработать.=)


 У меня есть отучена, там неработает несколько пунктов.Но сравнив 2версию с 3 пока не рекомендую переходить там логика взаимоотношений с клиентами совсем другая и по ней видно что она еще не доделана толком.

1С-Рарус:Интеграция с телефонией(СофтФон). как ее можно отучить...а то црм то есть атс есть а вот воспользоватся  всем функционалом неполучается так как 1С-Рарус:Интеграция с телефонией(СофтФон).  как я понял не отвязать?

----------


## oldman66

> У меня есть отучена, там неработает несколько пунктов.Но сравнив 2версию с 3 пока не рекомендую переходить там логика взаимоотношений с клиентами совсем другая и по ней видно что она еще не доделана толком.


Спасибо за совет. Буду пользовать 2-ю версию. Кстати, на этом же форуме у Ukei нашел 2.0.12.7 keyless setup. Вот ссылка на его сабж http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## skull-man

> Спасибо за совет. Буду пользовать 2-ю версию. Кстати, на этом же форуме у Ukei нашел 2.0.12.7 keyless setup. Вот ссылка на его сабж http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B%D0%9A%D0%98!


точняк, я и отучивал ее=) По поводу СофтФона, да, есть такое, его, как и ЛИК никак не отвязать....

----------


## Маруся18

Всем привет!

Есть у кого-нибудь руководство к "Управление автотранспортом 2.0"? Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите пожалуйста, а когда будет новая конфа общепита 2.0? Очень бы хотелось отученную. Спасибо.


 - См. ссылку у меня в подписи, тут буду выкладывать только отученное.

----------

Sterva82 (16.09.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.12.7 от 06.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.1.3 от 10.08.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.65.39 от 11.08.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.2.2.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.16.9 от 22.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bormix96 (02.11.2022), Khavarnev (19.10.2021), Klimentius (07.08.2017), Marusya (03.08.2017), Vitiy (03.10.2018)

----------


## kottjazz

Добрый день
Подскажите плиз где можно взять Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.2.2.1 
с версией сервера не ДЕМО?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день
> Подскажите плиз где можно взять Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.2.2.1 
> с версией сервера не ДЕМО?
> Заранее спасибо!


 - На одно сообщение выше Вашего.

----------

DaMirka (17.02.2018)

----------


## lexxus

День добрый !
Нужна CRM для 7.7, может есть у кого ? Поделитесь пожалуйста. Спасибо!

----------


## kottjazz

> - На одно сообщение выше Вашего.


Там демо версия сервера - SetupServerDemo.exe

----------


## Ukei

> Там демо версия сервера - SetupServerDemo.exe


 - А сервер поставляется отдельно, он в комплект СофтФона не входит.

----------


## kottjazz

> - А сервер поставляется отдельно, он в комплект СофтФона не входит.


В вашем архиве есть демо версия. С сайта разработчика скачивается с демоверсией. 
При скачивании с сайта с подпиской ИТС тоже идет в комплекте.
И при покупке тоже идет в комплекте, так как сама по себе панелька софтфона  работать без сервера не может.
Ключи лицензирования к нему привязаны.

----------


## Ukei

> В вашем архиве есть демо версия. С сайта разработчика скачивается с демоверсией. 
> При скачивании с сайта с подпиской ИТС тоже идет в комплекте.
> И при покупке тоже идет в комплекте, так как сама по себе панелька софтфона  работать без сервера не может.
> Ключи лицензирования к нему привязаны.


 - Не бывает демо-сервера или не демо сервера. Он один и тот же, просто бесплатно там только 1 клиент, все остальные лицензируются поштучно. Да и он не нужен без конфигураций раруса, в которые он интегрируется.

----------


## kottjazz

> - Не бывает демо-сервера или не демо сервера. Он один и тот же, просто бесплатно там только 1 клиент, все остальные лицензируются поштучно. Да и он не нужен без конфигураций раруса, в которые он интегрируется.


Вобщем usb ключь софтфона на 5 лицензий к серверу который выложен тут не дает подключить больше одного абонента.

----------


## Ukei

> Вобщем usb ключь софтфона на 5 лицензий к серверу который выложен тут не дает подключить больше одного абонента.


 - Так и должно быть, бесплатна только 1 лицензия на софтфон. А 5 лицензий у Вас на запуск платформы скорее всего.

----------


## kottjazz

нет у нас 5 лицензий софтфона

----------


## Ukei

> нет у нас 5 лицензий софтфона


 - Тогда почему не хотите выяснить вопрос нерабочих лицензий у франча?

----------


## kottjazz

они работают, но мне лень платить за итс. вот и ищу обновления на просторах

----------


## xornz

Здравствуйте.
Вопрос по _"РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.4.1._
Первый раз ставлю неродную конфигурацию и встал в тупик. 
Она ставится на какую платформу ? 8.2 ? 8.3 ? Или на свой серв ?

(Кол-во раб.мест = 1. Если и расширяться потом придётся, то не более 5-ти.)

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте.
> Вопрос по _"РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.4.1._
> Первый раз ставлю неродную конфигурацию и встал в тупик. 
> Она ставится на какую платформу ? 8.2 ? 8.3 ? Или на свой серв ?
> 
> (Кол-во раб.мест = 1. Если и расширяться потом придётся, то не более 5-ти.)


 - Если ключа нет, то ставить имеет смысл только сборку с пометкой ОТУЧЕННАЯ. Требования к платформе читайте в файле ReadMe.txt, как всегда.

----------

xornz (23.09.2016)

----------


## 918d4a0d

Привет, Ukei. Не знаю в курсе ли ты, но в последнем отученном Общепите третьей редакции не работает проведение документов, ругаясь на "Попытку получения неинициализированного значения параметра сеанса". Может ли это быть связанно с тем, что она отучена от ключа?

----------


## Ukei

> Привет, Ukei. Не знаю в курсе ли ты, но в последнем отученном Общепите третьей редакции не работает проведение документов, ругаясь на "Попытку получения неинициализированного значения параметра сеанса". Может ли это быть связанно с тем, что она отучена от ключа?


 - Конечно в курсе. Но тут все вопросы к тому, кто отучал, я лишь собрал пакет.

----------


## 918d4a0d

Не, ну к тебе притензий вообще быть не может. Просто я поинтересовался, в расчёте на наличие возможного решения, но, понятно, что его нет.

----------


## 918d4a0d

Просто странная штука, у меня во второй редакции (что в 2.0.65.26, что 2.0.65.39) постоянно выпадает "ключ защиты программы больше недоступен работа программы завершена" и ничего не могу с этим сделать. Защиту ставил до развёртывания базы.

----------


## 918d4a0d

Посему вся надежда была на третюю.

----------


## ManOfSteel

Здравствуйте. Нигде не могу найти Рарус Управление автотранспортом Стандарт 2.0.1.2. Если у кого есть, дайте пожалуйста.

----------


## ManOfSteel

Здравствуйте. нигде не могу найти Управление автотранспортом Стандарт 2.0.1.2 Если у кого есть, скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## ds28347

Добрый день! Есть ли взломанная новая версия Автосервиса?

----------


## pro9793

Добрый день уважаемые. Вопрос такой - установил Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.4.1. 
- Есть возможность обновить до 2.0.6.2 без потери отученности? 
- Ну или есть у когонибудь свежая ОТУЧЕННАЯ данная конфигурация или инструкция как ее ломануть? 
Т.к. начиная с версии 2.0.5.1 уже сервер лицензирования появился какойто навороченный. Спасибо всем кто старается огромное!

----------


## Galla

Есть программа 1С-Рарус: Некредитная финансовая организация?

----------


## Ukei

> Есть программа 1С-Рарус: Некредитная финансовая организация?


 - Полистайте тему для сторонних разработчиков с конца, там я выкладывал Бухгалтерия некредитной финансовой организации КОРП

----------


## Ванятка

Коллеги, 1С: ITIL проф отученная в природе существует?

----------


## flettch64

Подскажите пожалуйста что значет ОТУЧЕННАЯ версия? Я ищу ломанную версию 1с альфа.

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите пожалуйста что значет ОТУЧЕННАЯ версия? Я ищу ломанную версию 1с альфа.


 - Это и есть то, что Вы ищите.

----------


## flettch64

Спасибо. Ну а после того как я скачал что с ней делать? Я так понимаю нужна 1С сама, а это как бы дополнение, конфигурация или как ее назвать.. не шарю совсем. Не бросайте в беде

----------


## flettch64

И если да, то что скачивать ? Просто 1с? или 1с предприятие? Или 1с альфа авто. Есть линки уже подкованные проверенные?

----------


## freddy_kind

Есть у кого 1С Лечащий врач?

----------


## skull-man

> И если да, то что скачивать ? Просто 1с? или 1с предприятие? Или 1с альфа авто. Есть линки уже подкованные проверенные?


Вам нужно 1С Предприятие (считайте это оболочка) и к ней конфигурация (к примеру бухгалтерия) и универсальный патчер (тут) для патча конфигурации.

1С Предприятие - версию 8.3.9.ХХХ платформа тут. в Вашем случае конфа 1с альфа (тут) отученная версия

----------

flettch64 (07.10.2016)

----------


## flettch64

Спасибо Вам, добрый человек. Осталось только с файл-качка разобраться чтоб денег не содрали. Ну это уже не такая проблема. Спасибо!)

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо Вам, добрый человек. Осталось только с файл-качка разобраться чтоб денег не содрали. Ну это уже не такая проблема. Спасибо!)


 - Скачайте не через мобильный Интернет, там качка выскакивать не будет.

----------

flettch64 (07.10.2016)

----------


## Ванятка

повторю вопрос, коллеги, кто-нибудь встречал отученную 1C ITIL проф? если да, поделитесь ссылкой, пожалуйста.

----------


## flettch64

Спасибо, что только я уже не делал. И подписался и отписался. Другого интернета пока нет. Позже попробую. Спасибо, дело за малом.

----------


## rikony

ПРиветствую всех
а по 7.7  тут просить ?
Надо 1С-Рарус:Общепит, редакция 6, упрощенная система налогообложения, стандартный вариант, локальная поставка

----------


## UPP_ZUP

Уважаемый Ukei. А нет ли, случаем, Общепита версии 3.0.43.223 и выше? А то здесь есть из отученных только годовой давности релиз 3.0.42.73.

Был бы очень благодарен.

----------


## alexpro2004

> они работают, но мне лень платить за итс. вот и ищу обновления на просторах


  Подскажите где взять ключ на софтфон 5 лицензий ИИ

----------


## alexpro2004

есть у кого 1C:Управление небольшой фирмой + CRM СТАНДАРТ   версии 1.6 И?

----------


## Alex-73

Очень нужен последний релиз (файл обновления или конфигурации) Рарус: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары 8. Помогите, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Есть отученная Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5.1

----------


## verhovna_6

Управление корпоративными финансами для Украины дайте пожалуйста отученую от ключа!пожалуйста!

----------


## vasilyu87

Добрый день
подскажите есть у кого-нибудь обработка выгрузки в эксель для альф-авто 7 ред 3,5 с кодом, наименованием и самое главное со свойством (группа А В С)

----------


## Imil47

> Добрый день уважаемые. Вопрос такой - установил Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.4.1. 
> - Есть возможность обновить до 2.0.6.2 без потери отученности? 
> - Ну или есть у когонибудь свежая ОТУЧЕННАЯ данная конфигурация или инструкция как ее ломануть? 
> Т.к. начиная с версии 2.0.5.1 уже сервер лицензирования появился какойто навороченный. Спасибо всем кто старается огромное!


Поделись пожалуйста Вылеченной (отученной от ключа) версией УАТ... никак не могу

----------


## Ukei

> Поделись пожалуйста Вылеченной (отученной от ключа) версией УАТ... никак не могу


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.65.47 от 21.10.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия КОРП", релиз 1.1.11.1 от 02.09.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.0.20.2 от 19.10.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.9.1 от 11.10.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.6.54 от 24.08.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Andyman (25.10.2016), e-katerina (30.05.2018), Nionix (20.01.2017), sava.str (17.03.2017)

----------


## den1366311

Добрый день! Очень нужна конфигурация 1с Рарус Управление автотранспортом Проф 2.0.7.1

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Очень нужна конфигурация 1с Рарус Управление автотранспортом Проф 2.0.7.1


 - Будет на неделе, если завала не случится.

----------

Санечек (31.10.2016)

----------


## den1366311

Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.7.48 от 25.10.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.7.1 от 13.10.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Arny_very_old (31.10.2016), den1366311 (27.10.2016), Elfiyka (16.12.2018), IchBine (22.03.2018)

----------


## den1366311

Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## rughost

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.43.245 от 04.07.2016*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


В архиве есть сервер лицензирования?

----------


## Ukei

> В архиве есть сервер лицензирования?


 - Если он есть в обновлении, то есть и в установке. Но при отстутствии ключа сервер Вам ничем не поможет.

----------

rughost (30.10.2016)

----------


## rughost

> - Если он есть в обновлении, то есть и в установке. Но при отстутствии ключа сервер Вам ничем не поможет.


Токен как раз есть, пропал диск с защитой, с которого эта платформа устанавливалась. В итоге на сайте раруса нашелся этот сервер.

Все равно спасибо за конфигурации :)

----------


## bromus

Приветствую!
Подскажите пожалуйста, что из решений этой темы подойдет для парфюмерного магазинчика?
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## jack1988

Скиньте пожалуйста последнее обновление Альфа-авто 5.1 (5.1.07.14) для отученной конфигурации (если есть разница)

----------


## ArTzV

Добрый вечер!
Подскажите, а Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит ред.3" последние релизы не отучаются больше? 
Стоит ждать отученных последних релизов?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый вечер!
> Подскажите, а Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит ред.3" последние релизы не отучаются больше? 
> Стоит ждать отученных последних релизов?


 - Методики отучения в паблике не было, а отучать сам видимо никто не хочет.

----------

ArTzV (10.11.2016)

----------


## ArTzV

> - Методики отучения в паблике не было, а отучать сам видимо никто не хочет.


Жалко. Будем смотреть, что можно сделать.

----------


## johnlxl

Доброго времени суток!

Кто может поделиться отученной 1С Такси и аренда автомобилей? Очень надо! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## qweqweq123

Коллеги, а когда можно ожидать свежую CRM 3.0? у меня есть 3.0.1.1, но количество ошибок в ней оставляет желать лучшего..

----------


## Ukei

> Коллеги, а когда можно ожидать свежую CRM 3.0? у меня есть 3.0.1.1, но количество ошибок в ней оставляет желать лучшего..


 - Обновления появляются в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ в день выхода, ссылка есть у меня в подписи. Установки буду пока выкладывать только отученные.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.1.3 от 10.08.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ (возм. частично), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.16.2 от 07.11.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.7.55 от 08.11.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Bill69 (19.12.2016), eanknd (24.11.2016)

----------


## алексей8910192

эта версия управление автотранспортом требует лицензию

----------


## Ukei

> эта версия управление автотранспортом требует лицензию


 - Качайте ту, что имеет пометку ОТУЧЕННАЯ.

----------


## алексей8910192

> - Качайте ту, что имеет пометку ОТУЧЕННАЯ.


скачал . требует лицензию

----------


## Ukei

> скачал . требует лицензию


 - Что именно требует - платформа или конфиг?

----------


## алексей8910192

> - Что именно требует - платформа или конфиг?


когда запускаю  программу  конфиг я так понимаю

----------


## Ukei

> когда запускаю  программу  конфиг я так понимаю


 - Как называется скачанный файл?

----------


## алексей8910192

> - Как называется скачанный файл?


UTP_1.3.72.2_setup

----------


## Ukei

> UTP_1.3.72.2_setup


 - Это не отученный, у отученного в имени есть "keyless". И, по-моему, Вы путаете 2 разные конфигурации:

1. Управление транспортным предприятиям
и
2. Управление автотранспортом

 - Именно второй вариант имеется в отученном виде, вполне рабочем.

----------


## алексей8910192

> - Это не отученный, у отученного в имени есть "keyless". И, по-моему, Вы путаете 2 разные конфигурации:
> 
> 1. Управление транспортным предприятиям
> и
> 2. Управление автотранспортом
> 
>  - Именно второй вариант имеется в отученном виде, вполне рабочем.


можете меня направить на эту версию . заранее спс

----------


## Ukei

> можете меня направить на эту версию . заранее спс


 - Так в 1-м же сообщении темы все лежит. Просту будьте внимательный, берите именно УАТ ОТУЧЕННУЮ.

----------


## bispo

Здравствуйте. Ищу магазин одежды и обуви 2.2.4.33 можно не авторскую. спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте. Ищу магазин одежды и обуви 2.2.4.33 можно не авторскую. спасибо


 - Установки не будет, обновление у меня в подписи, ссылка на Отраслевые, либо в 1-м сообщении этой темы.

----------


## bispo

> - Установки не будет, обновление у меня в подписи, ссылка на Отраслевые, либо в 1-м сообщении этой темы.


Давно просто не выкладывались, хотел спросить в какой-нибудь версии после 2.2.3.10 (последняя ваша сборка) драйвер fprint доработан до онлайн кассы. Еще ишу обработку рарус печать ценников и этикеиок (до 2.2.3.10 бесплатная была можно было редактировать)

----------


## Ukei

> Давно просто не выкладывались, хотел спросить в какой-нибудь версии после 2.2.3.10 (последняя ваша сборка) драйвер fprint доработан до онлайн кассы. Еще ишу обработку рарус печать ценников и этикеиок (до 2.2.3.10 бесплатная была можно было редактировать)


 - Все это есть и в обновлениях, нужно качать и проверять, я навскидку не припомню

----------


## bispo

И за это спасибо. как я понял установочных не будет из-за объемности или по др причине? Не знаете где поискать обработку рарус печать ценников и этикеток

----------


## Ukei

> И за это спасибо. как я понял установочных не будет из-за объемности или по др причине? Не знаете где поискать обработку рарус печать ценников и этикеток


 - Установок пока не будет из-за низкой востребованности каждого нового релиза в виде сетапа. Про обработку, увы, не скажу.

----------

bispo (19.11.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Депозитарий", релиз 02.03.05.01 от 27.03.2013*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## jack1988

Дайте пожалуйста Альфа-авто 5.1 (5.1.07.14) ОТУЧЕННУЮ

----------


## Асем Ислямова

Добрый вечер! Есть у кого нибудь Альфа Авто для Казахстана? у меня управление торговлей. Вопрос такой... проще конфигурацию УТ доработать или лучше купить Альфа Авто или... может еще какие решения подскажете? Насколько трудоемка перенастройка Альфа Авто под Казахстана или доработка Управление торговлей? в общем надо чтобы в программе работала CRM и Call центр какой нибудь. но сам по себе CRM нам вообще не полезен, а настройки по Автосервису и продажам запчастей в Альфа Авто очень даже подходят и все составляющие CRM там есть.

----------


## retro000

Нужно обновление на рарус ткпт 8.1.28.10

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.28.2 от 12.09.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление небольшой фирмой + CRM СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.5.4.50*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление отелем", релиз 02.0.14.01*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bamov (18.06.2021), Graf33rus (19.04.2021), Not Named (20.06.2017), Svetlana_K (15.02.2017)

----------


## vasilyu87

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.65.30 от 01.06.2016*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> ...


Добрый день 
А есть ли последние релизы Альфа Авто 5
?

----------

Graf33rus (19.04.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день 
> А есть ли последние релизы Альфа Авто 5
> ?


есть Альфа-Авто редакция 5 Проф - 5.1.08.05 но не отученный..

----------


## Ukei

> есть Альфа-Авто редакция 5 Проф - 5.1.08.05 но не отученный..


 - Выкладывайте! ;)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*Скрытый текст*5.1.08.05
=========
- Обновление версии софт-фона до 3.1.3.4.
- Мобильный мастер приемщик.
   - Выгрузка цен по предложение теперь выполняется в разрезе моделей автомобилей.
   - Нумерация повреждений в печатной форме акта осмотра.
- Исправлена печать счета-фактуры выданной при наличии в табличной части документа авторабот.
- Исправлена  ошибка поиска прайс-листов контрагентов  при проверке писем на почтовом сервере.
- Исправлена ошибка при подборе в документ изменения цен из прайс-листов контрагентов при установленном флаге «Запрашивать цены».
- Исправлена ошибка при создании/записи группы справочника авторабот.
- Исправлена ошибка при проведении документа поступления допрасходов. Ошибочно рассчитывалось количество товара по партиям при множественном перемещении товаров.
- Исправлено автоматическое формирование наименования автомобиля при изменении госномера.
- Отправка СМС контрагентам при изменении состояний заявок на ремонт и заказ-нарядов осуществляется только при установке флага согласия на обработку персональных данных.
- Исправлена оплата бонусами в заказ-нарядах при наличии скидок по документу.
- Исправлен перерасчет сумм номенклатуры при добавлении набора в табличную часть заказ-нарядов.
- Исправлено получение цен автомобилей в АРМ подбора автомобилей согласно модели/варианта комплектации.
- Исправлена ошибка при поиске контрагентов по ИНН в государственном реестре ЕГРЮЛ/ЕГРИП.
- Исправлен перерасчет сумм скидок при отмене вытесняющей скидки строки.
5.1.07.14
=========
- Подсистема "Прайс-листы контрагентов": 
   - Расширена система ценообразования по прайс-листам. Можно задавать собственные скидки и наценки для позиций из прайс-листов в разрезе их тегов или производителей. Для наценок дополнительно можно использовать произвольные формулы расчета цен. Добавлена возможность округления цен после расчета по наценкам.
   - Реализован учет НДС по прайс-листам контрагентов.
   - Исправлены ошибки встречающиеся при автоматической загрузке прайс-листов.
   - Исправлены ошибки распознавания данных из прайс-листа при загрузке.
- Обработка "Поиск в прайс-листах поставщиков":
   - При поиске предложений поставки теперь, помимо аналогов, так же учитываются замены номеров.
   - Доработаны алгоритмы поиска предложений поставки с учетом новой системы ценообразования по прайс-листам контрагентов.
- Справочник "Номенклатура":
   - Оптимизирован поиск по артикулу с учетом незначащих символов.
- Документ "Изменение цен":
   - Исправлены ошибки при заполнении документа по прайс-листам контрагентов.
- Документы "Заказ внутренний", "Заказ покупателя", "Заказ-наряд", "Заказ поставщику", "Заявка на ремонт", "Счет на оплату":
   - В алгоритмы получения цены для строки табличной части добавлен учет выбранного в строке прайс-листа контрагента.
- АРМ Корзина:
   - Пересмотрены принципы работы с рабочими листами по запчастям.
   - Реализовано сохранение истории работы менеджера с клиентами в АРМ.
   - Доработан поиск клиентов и автомобилей в АРМ.
   - Реализована синхронизация цены при изменении прайс-листа или номенклатуры в строках  табличной части.
   - Реализована печатная форма рабочих листов.
   - Исправлены найденные ошибки.
- Исправлена ошибка при формировании полного наименования автомобиля.
- При создании событий из АРМ ресепшена подразделение документа устанавливается согласно подразделения получателя события.
- В платежном поручении код УИН вынесен на основную закладку.
- Добавлен новый справочник «Налоги и взносы», доступный в платежном поручении.
- Исправлен контроль пометки удаления закрытых заказ-нарядов при отключенных правах  "Редактирование проведенных документов" и "Редактирование закрытых заказ-нарядов".
- Добавлена загрузка «Документ по банковской карте» и «Платежный ордер» из клиент-банка.
- Исправлены ошибки в отчете по субподрядам.
- Исправлено создание заказа покупателя на автомобиль из справочника автомобилей.
- В печатных формах Приходная накладная, Раскладочный лист, ТОРГ-12, ТОРГ-13 добавлен вывод входящих номеров документов.
- Исправлены ошибки в отчете «Анализ эффективности работы цеха».
- Добавлен вывод кода ТН ВЭД в счете-фактуре.
- Исправлен вывод номеров документов в отчете кассовая книга согласно права "Полный номер документа в печатных формах".
- Исправлен контроль VIN автомобиля при создании его из карточки контрагента.
- Исправлен контроль вида номенклатуры при редактировании документа поступления допрасходов.
- Добавлена возможность удаления контактных лиц в справочнике контрагентов.
- Добавлена возможность ввода корректировки поступления при наличии допрасходов на корректируемой партии.
- Исправлено формирование печатной формы ПТС.
- Обмен с AudaPad Web адаптирован на работы с платформой 1С:Предприятие 8.3.8.
- Доработки "Мобильного приемщика"
   - Добавлен номер повреждения.
   - Доппредложений выгружаются в разрезе моделей автомобилей.
   - Проверка остатков доппредложений в разрезе моделей.
- В документе равлизации товаров добавлена печатная форма М-15.
- Исправлена ошибка при выборе поля "Номер получателя" в обработке "Отправка SMS-сообщения".
- Добавлена возможность напоминание клиенту о записи на ремонт, уведомление об отказе в ремонте и изменения состояний заказ-нарядов посредством СМС.
- Исправлено редактирование настроек рассылки отчетов.
- Исправлена раскраска строк табличной части документа заказ покупателя.
- В печатной форме ТОРГ-12 добавлен вывод кому выдана доверенность.
- Право «Нормочас по умолчанию» перенесено с уровня компании в целом на уровень подразделения. При измененном значении по умолчанию для данного права автоматически перенесено на все подразделения компании.
5.1.06.04
=========
Обработка “Обмен данными Альфа-Авто:Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти, редакция 5  с 1C:Бухгалтерия предприятия” от 23.05.2016
Исправлена ошибка приводящая к неработоспособности обменов с 1C:Бухгалтерия предприятия, ред. 2.0 и ред. 3.0. Не выгружались реквизиты документов.
 Альфа-Авто редакция 5 Проф - 5.1.08.05 https://yadi.sk/d/Ukzi5Ou-ptVXV

Так же есть

1. Свертка базы 4.1
2. Правила переноса с 4.1 в 5.1 справочники + все остатки и не завершенное производство.. 
2.1 Правила написаны под релиз 4.1.01.28  и  5.1.01.05 На других не проверял.
2.2  *Перед переносом обязательно В базе 4.1 Восстановить последовательность, чтоб была не нарушена!!!*
3. Авто работы для всех АВТОВАЗОВСКИХ машин с актуальными нормами часами с возможностью последующего их обновления.
4. Актуальный обработки загрузки из 5.1 в БП 2.0 и 3.0

----------

bugaga (19.12.2016), Ukei (17.12.2016), Yuriy_Don (09.01.2017)

----------


## Andyman

Уважаемый Ukei! Есть ли возможность выложить полную установку Общепит 3.0 из последних релизов?

----------


## Ukei

> Уважаемый Ukei! Есть ли возможность выложить полную установку Общепит 3.0 из последних релизов?


 - Пока в плахах нет, не особо их много качают.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.3 от 14.12.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.28 от 11.07.2014*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.08.05*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Alex707 (01.01.2017), Andyman (31.12.2016), _Demy_ (10.02.2021)

----------


## normalyok

Очень нужны обновления для "Рарус: Комплексная автоматизация 1.1+CRM"

----------


## evgen.minsk

Здравствуйте!
Хотел бы поднять Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией"
он ссылка битая

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте!
> Хотел бы поднять Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией"
> он ссылка битая


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы, ссылки живые.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Альфа-Авто редакция 5 Проф - 5.1.09.03 выложу 9 числа

5.1.09.03
=========
- Добавлена поддержка ККМ согласно 54-ФЗ.
- Исправлены выявленные ошибки в отчете «Заказы покупателей».
- Исправлена возможность удаления основного договора взаиморасчетов контрагентов.
- Исправлено сохранение заказа на автомобиль при изменении его допвойств и попытке печати несохраненного документа.
- Добавлены две новые последовательности документов "Товары на ордерном складе" и "Автомобили на ордерном складе".
- В АРМ сотрудника цеха исправлено высвобождение поста при завершении пакета работ по заказ-наряду.
- Исправлен вывод итогов по страницам в печатной форме акта сверки взаиморасчетов.
- Исправлен контроль перепроведения закрытых заказ-нарядов при редактировании его допсвойств.
- Исправлена регистрация пробега автомобиля при записи документа запись на ремонт.

----------

Alex707 (07.01.2017), Ukei (07.01.2017)

----------


## xcrime

> Альфа-Авто редакция 5 Проф - 5.1.09.03 выложу 9 числа
> 
> 5.1.09.03
> =========
> - Добавлена поддержка ККМ согласно 54-ФЗ.
> - Исправлены выявленные ошибки в отчете «Заказы покупателей».
> - Исправлена возможность удаления основного договора взаиморасчетов контрагентов.
> - Исправлено сохранение заказа на автомобиль при изменении его допвойств и попытке печати несохраненного документа.
> - Добавлены две новые последовательности документов "Товары на ордерном складе" и "Автомобили на ордерном складе".
> ...


Не появилась еще ни у кого?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Не появилась еще ни у кого?


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.09.03*
простите что так поздно, дочь приболела не когда было зайти и залить.. Ссылка https://yadi.sk/d/Ukzi5Ou-ptVXV
Это шаблон *5.1.09.03 setup.zip* 
Это обновление *5.1.09.03 updates.zip* 

Вопросы будут пишите..

----------

Alex707 (12.01.2017), bugaga (12.01.2017), Ukei (12.01.2017), xcrime (12.01.2017)

----------


## DotCom76

Здравствуйте.
Извиняюсь за "тупой вопрос", в этой теме Рарус только для России?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте.
> Извиняюсь за "тупой вопрос", в этой теме Рарус только для России?


Я всё только для РФ даю.. Так как живу в РФ :)

----------

DotCom76 (16.01.2017)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Очень нужен  для 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит (3.0.42.73)  - *1С-Рарус:Сборник рецептур" в "Общепит"* Есть у кого?

----------


## Alex707

Добрый день!
Уважаемый Touch_of_soul, а обновить отученную версию "Альфа-Авто. Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти" релиз 5.1.05.08, до версии 5.1.9.03 возможно? Или это в принципе не реально?

----------


## a.perminov

Добрый день.

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.16.9 от 22.07.2016

Есть более свежее обновление? Или Рарус "немного" затягивает с выпуском. Рарус он такой Рарус - быстрым поиском не нашел где посмотреть актуальный релиз...

----------


## a.perminov

Кажется сам нашел в Отраслевых решениях у Ukei

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день!
> Уважаемый Touch_of_soul, а обновить отученную версию "Альфа-Авто. Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти" релиз 5.1.05.08, до версии 5.1.9.03 возможно? Или это в принципе не реально?


Возможно всё.. Вопрос со временем..

----------


## Nionix

Добрый день.
Спасибо огромное за Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия КОРП", релиз 1.1.11.1 от 02.09.2016
А можно как то получить таблетку или как обойти защиту лицензии

----------


## lorddamned

1сРАРУС: Общепит, релиз 3.0.ххххх ОТУЧЕННЫЙ  дайте ссылку
на 1стр. ссылка дохлая

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> 1сРАРУС: Общепит, релиз 3.0.ххххх ОТУЧЕННЫЙ  дайте ссылку
> на 1стр. ссылка дохлая


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/f7vOR6T.Pg0B

ТАМ Food_3.0.42.73_keyless_setup.zip (719.64 MB)

----------


## lorddamned

угу, спасибо, а что стабильнее из того что есть там? или все только на 75% живые?

----------


## Ukei

> угу, спасибо, а что стабильнее из того что есть там? или все только на 75% живые?


 - Стабильнее 2.0.

----------


## lorddamned

вопрос 1... загрузка рецептур для 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит (3.0.42.73) где взять?
ссайта foodcost дают демо только...
как куда и кого?!...)

----------

alexstown (15.05.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.09.03*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

lorddamned (23.01.2017), margocha78 (25.01.2017), stneon (24.01.2017)

----------


## margocha78

Подскажите где можно взять внешнюю обработку для выгрузки из Альфа-Авто в Бухгалтерию свежую? (там три файла должно быть выгрузка-загрузка-поиск и замена дублирующихся документов)

----------


## stneon

У кого нибудь есть версия "1С-РАРУС:Такси и аренда автомобилей" отученная? 
Лицензии куплены, но сервер в Питере и мотаться ставить туда ключ очень неудобно.

----------


## nukuty

Есть то же только без автосалона? (Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосервис + Автозапчасти")

----------


## nukuty

> Есть то же только без автосалона? (Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосервис + Автозапчасти")


забыл уточнить: нужна отученная конфа

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Есть то же только без автосалона? (Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосервис + Автозапчасти")


 Если лицензия то нету, так как у меня куплено 3 в одном и обновления получаю только по ней..  Выгрузка последняя в бух идёт вшитая в релизе ААА, а загрузка по ссылке в "подпись"

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> забыл уточнить: нужна отученная конфа


Ну так возьми 3 в одном просто блок автосалон не будите использовать..

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Подскажите где можно взять внешнюю обработку для выгрузки из Альфа-Авто в Бухгалтерию свежую? (там три файла должно быть выгрузка-загрузка-поиск и замена дублирующихся документов)


у меня  подпись глянь.. Или при установке шаблона они идут в комплекте тоже там есть.. При установки шаблона по умолчанию он ставиться сюда C:\Users\ИмяПользователя\AppData\Ro  aming\1C\1Cv82\tmplts\Rarus\AutoSalon5\5_1_09_03

ИмяПользователя = под кем заходите на пк и там все обработки..

----------

margocha78 (27.01.2017)

----------


## nukuty

> Ну так возьми 3 в одном просто блок автосалон не будите использовать..


я так понимаю без лицензии не работает (

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> я так понимаю без лицензии не работает (


без лицензии только этот Salon_5.1.05.08_keyless_setup.zip

----------


## anluca

Добрый день. Нужна Конфигурация "Розница 8. Аптека, редакция 2.2", релиз 2.2.5.22 (Установка)

----------


## _RAPOS_

Люди добрые, есть у кого-нибудь Эмулятор ключа или таблетка для
*1С-РАРУС: Управление транспортом ПРОФ 1.0...*
Буду очень признателен.
hostmas@bk.ru

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*5.1.09.06*
=========
- Исправлен ввод документа изменения цен на основании при ведении ценообразования в разрезе единиц измерения/характеристик номенклатуры.
- Добавлена возможность ввода документа изменения цен на основании документов комплектации и разукомплектации.
- Исправлены выявленные ошибки поддержки ККМ согласно 54-ФЗ.
- Исправлено формирование печатной формы АО1 при типе цен не включая НДС.
- Право «Нормочас по умолчанию» перенесено на уровень подразделения.
- Добавлена последовательность восстановления документов ордерного учета.

Завтра выложу..

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.09.06
Ссылка https://yadi.sk/d/Ukzi5Ou-ptVXV
Это шаблон Р*елиз 5.1.09.06_setup.zip*
Это обновление *Релиз 5.1.09.06_updates.zip*
Есть вопросы пишите..

----------


## _private_

Ребят. есть у кого последнее обновление 1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи 2.2.5.22	2017/01/30.
Понимаю что прошел один день от релиз ну всеж возможно)

----------


## PsySta

Есть у кого выход на обновления софтфон от раруса?

----------


## Ukei

> Ребят. есть у кого последнее обновление 1С:Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи 2.2.5.22	2017/01/30.
> Понимаю что прошел один день от релиз ну всеж возможно)


 - Все обновления всей Розницы в 1-м сообщении темы или у меня в подписи.

----------

_private_ (31.01.2017)

----------


## _private_

> - Все обновления всей Розницы в 1-м сообщении темы или у меня в подписи.


Превеликое благодарствую, о великий модератор:D

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Есть у кого выход на обновления софтфон от раруса?


пока нет, но планируем использовать, значить как перейдём будет..

----------


## margocha78

Ребятки подскажите пожалуйста, есть Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.0 (5.0.13.05) рабочая с ключом , стоит на платформе 8.2. Возникла необходимость менять платформу на 8.3, но на ней эта редакция не работает. Возможно ли обновить версию Авто до последней 5.1.09.06 не загружая все предыдущие обновления? (их много наверное-давно не обновляли...)

----------


## Cobranet

Добрый день.
А почему именно не работает?
1. Вы можете установить несколько версий 1С и запускать бухгалтерию например на 8.3 а Альфу запускать на 8.2
2. Версию обновить можно, если у вас будет cf

----------


## margocha78

> Добрый день.
> А почему именно не работает?
> 1. Вы можете установить несколько версий 1С и запускать бухгалтерию например на 8.3 а Альфу запускать на 8.2
> 2. Версию обновить можно, если у вас будет cf


Так и делала, бухгалтерия стоит 2.0.66.10 на платформе 8.3, но при выгрузке из Альфы в бух появляется ошибка ({ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузк  Данных.МодульОбъекта(4823)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (РеализацияТоваровУслуг), таблицу соответствия не открывает и соответственно при выгрузке ошибка вылазит ERROR 70, вот и подумала что версии не совместимые...

----------


## margocha78

> Добрый день.
> А почему именно не работает?
> 1. Вы можете установить несколько версий 1С и запускать бухгалтерию например на 8.3 а Альфу запускать на 8.2
> 2. Версию обновить можно, если у вас будет cf


Так и делала, бухгалтерия стоит 2.0.66.10 на платформе 8.3, но при выгрузке из Альфы в бух появляется ошибка ({ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузк  Данных.МодульОбъекта(4823)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (РеализацияТоваровУслуг), таблицу соответствия не открывает и соответственно при выгрузке ошибка вылазит ERROR 70, вот и подумала что версии не совместимые...

----------


## ML006

> Так и делала, бухгалтерия стоит 2.0.66.10 на платформе 8.3, но при выгрузке из Альфы в бух появляется ошибка ({ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузк  Данных.МодульОбъекта(4823)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (РеализацияТоваровУслуг), таблицу соответствия не открывает и соответственно при выгрузке ошибка вылазит ERROR 70, вот и подумала что версии не совместимые...


Внешнюю обработку загрузки нужно открывать в 1С-Бухгалтерии (в Альфа-Авто есть документы "Реализация товаров", "Реализация автомобилей" и "Заказ-наряд", которые в 1С-Бухгалтерии станут документами "Реализация товаров и услуг"), обработка выгрузки встроена в саму Альфа-Авто и находится в меню "Обработки".

----------


## Cobranet

1. Не пойму почему все стандартными обменами пользуются, я сразу же написал обмен через правила обмена в конвертации, и нету вобще никаких проблем с совместимостью и прочей дрянью...
ПОпробуйте в копии использовать правила обмена, я например выкладывал их: http://infostart.ru/public/526676/
2. Через отладчик смотрели почему ругается на это поле? Может это используется где как реквизит-основание для какого-либо документа?
Мне кажется что проблема не в версии платформы...

----------


## Cobranet

> Так и делала, бухгалтерия стоит 2.0.66.10 на платформе 8.3, но при выгрузке из Альфы в бух появляется ошибка ({ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузк  Данных.МодульОбъекта(4823)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (РеализацияТоваровУслуг), таблицу соответствия не открывает и соответственно при выгрузке ошибка вылазит ERROR 70, вот и подумала что версии не совместимые...


У вас обработка обмена переписана была стандартная и видимы вы при обновлении бухгалтерии удалили какой-то реквизит, который использовался для обмена.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Так и делала, бухгалтерия стоит 2.0.66.10 на платформе 8.3, но при выгрузке из Альфы в бух появляется ошибка ({ВнешняяОбработка.Загрузк  Данных.МодульОбъекта(4823)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (РеализацияТоваровУслуг), таблицу соответствия не открывает и соответственно при выгрузке ошибка вылазит ERROR 70, вот и подумала что версии не совместимые...


1. Это из-за не актуальной версии АА
2. Возьмите у меня в подписи обновления последние для альфы (Можно сразу накатить самую актуальную, но всегда обязательно копию сделайте), установите и проблема уйдёт. так же у меня там самая последняя загрузка в БП 3.0.. Будут вопросы пишите..

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 5.1.09.06
Ссылка https://yadi.sk/d/Ukzi5Ou-ptVXV
Это шаблон *Релиз 5.1.09.06_setup.zip*
Это обновление *Релиз 5.1.09.06_updates.zip*
Есть вопросы пишите..

----------

artlive (08.01.2020), margocha78 (02.02.2017)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> 1. Не пойму почему все стандартными обменами пользуются, я сразу же написал обмен через правила обмена в конвертации, и нету вобще никаких проблем с совместимостью и прочей дрянью...
> ПОпробуйте в копии использовать правила обмена, я например выкладывал их: http://infostart.ru/public/526676/
> 2. Через отладчик смотрели почему ругается на это поле? Может это используется где как реквизит-основание для какого-либо документа?
> Мне кажется что проблема не в версии платформы...


Зачем писать свой, когда типовой работает без проблем? И при любом изменение его дают новую версию.. И почему Правила обмена из Альфа-Авто 5 в Бухгалтерия Предприятия 2.0, а не 3.0?

----------


## Cobranet

> Зачем писать свой, когда типовой работает без проблем? И при любом изменение его дают новую версию..


Типовые обмены работают корректно лишь в типовых конфигурациях. В остальных он всегда реализован не так как хочется бухгалтерии... И переписывать код обработки обмена или переписывать правила обмена в Конвертации, это разные вещи и по времени и по ресурсам...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Типовые обмены работают корректно лишь в типовых конфигурациях. В остальных он всегда реализован не так как хочется бухгалтерии... И переписывать код обработки обмена или переписывать правила обмена в Конвертации, это разные вещи и по времени и по ресурсам...


Но я использую типовую бух, а в Альфе минимум изменений (По требованию АвтоВАза), так как типовой функционал полностью устраивает.. И поэтому стандартные работают как часы.. :)

----------


## Mike_bmv_1

Здравствуйте! Подскажите где взять "Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ" версии выше 2.0.4 отученные

----------


## _RAPOS_

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите где взять "Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ" версии выше 2.0.4 отученные


Смотри в начале должна быть проф 3

----------


## Mike_bmv_1

> Смотри в начале должна быть проф 3


вроде 2.0.9 самая свежая

----------


## sambuevs

Приветствую всех! Пожалуйста рарус-общепит 3.0.43.245 и выше отученная есть?

----------


## Ukei

> Приветствую всех! Пожалуйста рарус-общепит 3.0.43.245 и выше отученная есть?


 - Нет и пока не предвидится.

----------


## sambuevs

Благодарю!

----------


## Lisaalisa0719

Добрый день. Xml правила переноса данных из itil стандарт в проф есть у кого нибудь? Заранее спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. Xml правила переноса данных из itil стандарт в проф есть у кого нибудь? Заранее спасибо


 - В комплекте установки смотрели?

----------


## viendo

Нужна отученная конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление отелем". У кого есть такой зверь, выручайте!!!!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.8.28 от 16.01.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.13 от 03.02.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.29.1 от 10.01.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.17.3 от 23.01.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.09.06 от 26.01.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление небольшой фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.8.28*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.79.2 от 11.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

margo2011 (26.02.2019), svetka48rus (25.07.2018), Svetlana_K (15.02.2017)

----------


## bianconerifan

Для УАТ тут же только обновлялка, полного релиза нет!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 5.1.09.09*
=========
- Исправлены выявленные ошибки поддержки ККМ согласно 54-ФЗ.
- Добавлена последовательность восстановления документов ордерного учета автомобилей.
- В заказе покупателя отключено предупреждение об отсутствии номенклатуры в прайс-листах поставщика при заполненной колонке варианта поставки контрагентом, у которого не введен ни один прайс-лист.
- В печатной форме акта приема-передачи ТС добавлена информация об доукомплектованном оборудовании.
- Исправлено проведение документа поступления допрасходов на перемещение автомобилей при наличии доукомплектации автомобиля.
- В отчете по остаткам и оборотам автомобилей добавлена возможность вывода партий и их статусов.
- В документе назначения товарных скидок заблокированная возможность выбора наборов.
- В чеке на оплату добавлена ставка и сумма НДС, который пробиваются в дальнейшем на ФР.
- Исправлена ошибка формирования отчета ""Наличие во внешних прайс-листах"".
- Исправлена ошибка расчета начисления заработной платы как % от продаж автомобилей.
- Исправлена загрузка прайс-листов контрагентов из Excel при наличии пробелов в конце заголовков колонок прайс-листа.
Ближайшие время добавлю

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти *5.1.09.09*
Обновление *5.1.09.09updates.zip*
Шаблон *5.1.09.09setup.zip*
https://yadi.sk/d/Ukzi5Ou-ptVXV

----------


## viendo

Люди добрые! Поможите! Нужна отученная конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление отелем". У кого есть такой зверь, выручайте!!!!

----------


## kulugin

Уважаемые, скиньте пожалуйста Рарус: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ 2.0 последнюю, не взломанную
жаба душит этим чертям ещё и за ИТС Отраслевой платить.
Спасибо.

----------


## Luisa.22

Помогите. может есть у кого-нибудь по " Управлению автотранспортом" готовые технические задания или инструкции. Очень надо!!!::(

----------


## den1366311

Добрый день! Подскажите у вас нет обновления УАТ проф. 2.0.8.1 И?

----------


## TITAN-UZ

Приветь! 
Загрузите пожалуйста повторно 1С:Розница 8. Аптека

----------


## rksoft

Доброго времени суток. Ребята есть у кого нибудь "РестАрт"?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.9.32 от 22.02.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.30.1 от 15.02.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.17.4 от 20.02.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.09.09 от 14.02.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.8.1 от 15.02.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.10.1 от 15.02.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.9.32 от 17.02.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

den1366311 (27.02.2017), kulugin (27.02.2017), paulnv (21.03.2017)

----------


## Ichiro

можете дать *sh4ole.dll* библиотеку

----------


## rksoft

> можете дать *sh4ole.dll* библиотеку


Лови https://yadi.sk/d/q3P0yIS03EcR7h

----------


## jack1988

Уважаемый модератор! Давненько не делали отученных Альфа-авто 5.1, последняя версия отученных 5.1.05.08, а уже вышли 5.1.09.09. Стоит ли ожидать отученные версии или копить на лицензию?)) Ответьте пожалуйста!

----------


## Дюдюся

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйстаИИИИ? Я в этих делах еще не бум бум! Загрузил и установил Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 1.4.10.1 от 05.02.2015. При запуске отученой 1С платформа 8.3.8.2088 всплывает окно с вопросом, установить crm для текущего пользователя? нажимаю да, включается мастер настройки системы защиты. Дальше спрашивает файл v8CRM.DLL и config.xml. Что дальше делать, чтоб все заработало? Где взять эти файлы и куда их вставить?

----------


## Cobranet

У Раруса своя система лицензирования, поэтому если конфигурация CRM лицензионная, то просто так вы ее не сломаете... Вам надо искать отученную конфигурацию CRM

----------


## Дюдюся

Не подскажете, где ее можно найти? Я уже неделю интернет лопачу, а ничего не получается:( Еще лучше, может подскажете, где можно найти 1С-Рарус мебельное предприятие отученую?

----------


## Дюдюся

Чуть не забыл: спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Cobranet

> Не подскажете, где ее можно найти? Я уже неделю интернет лопачу, а ничего не получается:( Еще лучше, может подскажете, где можно найти 1С-Рарус мебельное предприятие отученую?


Отученная CRM: http://www.unibytes.com/w.GQaSPn_6ML...A%25D0%2598%21

----------


## Cobranet

> Не подскажете, где ее можно найти? Я уже неделю интернет лопачу, а ничего не получается:( Еще лучше, может подскажете, где можно найти 1С-Рарус мебельное предприятие отученую?


А вот Мебельное предприятие, я даже неотученную не видел версию, если честно, не говоря уже про отученной )))

----------


## Дюдюся

Огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Дюдюся

Я нашел, но не могу установить http://depositfiles.com/files/yvcm8oabb

----------


## Дюдюся

> А вот Мебельное предприятие, я даже неотученную не видел версию, если честно, не говоря уже про отученной )))


Может вы разберетесь? http://depositfiles.com/files/yvcm8oabb

----------


## EternalWinD

> Отученная CRM: http://www.unibytes.com/w.GQaSPn_6ML...A%25D0%2598%21


Здравствуйте, она действительно отученная ? бизнес-процессы создаются? воронка продаж работает?

----------


## mslex

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.16.9 от 22.07.2016
Есть у кого нибудь обновления? поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.16.9 от 22.07.2016
> Есть у кого нибудь обновления? поделитесь пожалуйста.


 - Есть все обновления, см. ссылку на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------


## DotCom76

Здравствуйте, "РАРУС: Ресторан" отученная не появилась? И еще, я так понял ошибка OpenKey, самостоятельно невозможно, только ждать "отученный" релиз. Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте, "РАРУС: Ресторан" отученная не появилась? И еще, я так понял ошибка OpenKey, самостоятельно невозможно, только ждать "отученный" релиз. Спасибо.


 - Правильно понимаете. И отученного Ресторана я бы быстро не ждал. Попробуйте Бит.Кафе или Общепит от Раруса, иногда они годятся на замену, само собой есть отученные.

----------

DotCom76 (15.03.2017)

----------


## DotCom76

Спасибо, как говорил один герой фильма "Будем искать"

----------


## DotCom76

И снова здравствуйте. 
1С:Украина 7.7-8.x. Конфигурации и отчетность в посте #326 от 29.09.2016 выложена Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит для Украины", релиз 1.2.37.2 от 19.09.2016. Вопрос она ОТУЧЕННАЯ?
Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> И снова здравствуйте. 
> 1С:Украина 7.7-8.x. Конфигурации и отчетность в посте #326 от 29.09.2016 выложена Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит для Украины", релиз 1.2.37.2 от 19.09.2016. Вопрос она ОТУЧЕННАЯ?
> Спасибо


 - Если явно капсом не написано что отученная, значит нет.

----------

DotCom76 (15.03.2017)

----------


## Procopiuc

Добрый день! Есть у кого то отученый "Софтфон"?

----------


## Cobranet

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите если Альфа-Авто 5 ломаная, можно в ней как то подключить онлайн кассу? потому что подсистему управление оборудованием в ней не нашел...

----------


## Shaldryn

Добрый день!
Есть у кого дистрибутив КА1.1+CRM?

----------


## rksoft

Здравствуйте. Подскажите какая последняя отученная версия существует "Управление рестораном" и где скачать. Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите какая последняя отученная версия существует "Управление рестораном" и где скачать. Спасибо!


 - См. 1-е сообщение этой темы.

----------


## alexpro2004

Парни отправте 1С-Рарус: СофтФон  последнюю версию! У кого есть ?

----------


## Вячеслав05

Всем Привет! У кого есть плиз скиньте 1С Рарус Управление медицинской организацией!!! Срочно нужно !!! Можно на почту slava05-2011@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.9.36 от 23.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.20 от 09.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия КОРП", релиз 1.1.12.1 от 02.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.12.1 от 02.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.17.5 от 17.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.2.1.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.9.36 от 16.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.9.43 от 31.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## puwa2007

> - Есть все обновления, см. ссылку на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.


Извините может и не правильно ту спрашивать но...Как правильно обновляться,а то я уже 3 раза пробывал обновляться и у меня в конце слетает использование CRM ((( почта,календарь)

----------


## Ukei

> Извините может и не правильно ту спрашивать но...Как правильно обновляться,а то я уже 3 раза пробывал обновляться и у меня в конце слетает использование CRM ((( почта,календарь)


 - Отученную версию можно обновить только отученной иначе вся отученность слетит.

----------


## SERGIUSH

Скачал и установил 1С Рарус CRM 3.0.1.3 ОТУЧЕНАЯ, но в ней замечены баги. Конкретнее ругаеться на Проекты_ПриСозданииНаСерв  ре. Понятно что кусок кода вшит на ключ, но есть ли решение. Полностью рабочая ЦРМка?

----------


## serioga911

Всем привет, дайте плиз ссылку на отученную конфигурацию  Управление птицефабрикой

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.9.43 от 07.04.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.23 от 31.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики", релиз 2.0.63.1 от 04.12.2014*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия птицефабрики", релиз 3.0.37.4 от 26.12.2014*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## mixperez

Всем привет! 
Скиньте пожалуйста последний релиз для обновления Рарус. Управление Строительной организацией

----------


## mixperez

Сразу не посмотрел, нашел в подписи ) СпасибО!

----------

Ukei (18.04.2017)

----------


## сергейыв

Добрый день есть у ково нибуть программа для учета мигрантов

----------


## Sergio.S

Добрый день. Есть ли Управление Аптекой отученная?

----------


## masqo

Может есть у кого "Книжный магазин", актуальная версия на сегодня, либо обновление  ...  сообщите плз

----------


## Ukei

> Может есть у кого "Книжный магазин", актуальная версия на сегодня, либо обновление  ...  сообщите плз


 - См, 1-е сообщение темы, там есть ссылка на ВСЕ обновления рарусовской Розницы.

----------

masqo (02.05.2017)

----------


## Kuim

Можно последнее обновление Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0

----------


## rksoft

> Можно последнее обновление Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0


И желательно с интеграцией RK 7 ))

----------


## Dimon-zp

> Есть добровольцы протестировать? Конфа снята с поддержки, если кому надо, можно и поставить=) УТ+CRM 2.0.16.9 отученная. При первом запуске, появиться окно "Управление лицензиями", нужно нажать "Указать основной вариант поставки программы"(в правом столбце, первая строка), далее из списка выбрать "КОРП", нажать "ОК", все, после этого конфа запуститься!


УТ+CRM 2.0.16.9 отученная не "видит"  обновлений УТ+CRM 2.0.16.12 и следующие после этого, как быть ? А уже нужно бы давно обновиться ...

----------


## Ukei

> УТ+CRM 2.0.16.9 отученная не "видит"  обновлений УТ+CRM 2.0.16.12 и следующие после этого, как быть ? А уже нужно бы давно обновиться ...


 - И не должна. Если б все так было просто как Вы хотите.. Отученную обновить можно только отученной.

----------


## Dominik314

А есть ли тут РАРУС: Экспресс-доставка ОТУЧЕННАЯ? Я так понимаю ее никто не ОТУЧАЛ (

----------


## masqo

Может кто знает где достать "руководство пользователя" на 1с РарусКнижный магазин?

----------


## Moroz-

Добрый день, а есть у кого 1С:ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. КОРП ОТУЧЕННЫЙ?
Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## alexpro2004

Добрый день! скиньте пожалуйста последнюю версию софтфона !! плиззз

----------


## Мышаня

Народ а кто подскажет пользователя и пароль от Demo базы Рарус УТ+crm

----------


## Ukei

> Народ а кто подскажет пользователя и пароль от Demo базы Рарус УТ+crm


 - Список пользователей открывается стрелочкой вниз справ от поля ввода, все пароли пустые.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.10.09 от 30.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.29*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

GTyana (09.02.2019), Ivo Icon (04.06.2017)

----------


## Максимио

Добрый день.

Дайте, пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Рарус. Розница 8: Магазин автозапчастей редакция 2.2

Никак не могу найти. Здесь только ссылки на "Автосервис" или "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ"

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день.
> 
> Дайте, пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Рарус. Розница 8: Магазин автозапчастей редакция 2.2
> 
> Никак не могу найти. Здесь только ссылки на "Автосервис" или "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ"


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы, там есть ссылка на все обновления Розницы от Рарус-а.

----------


## StalkerAkella

а существует Ресторан отученные?

----------


## Ukei

> а существует Ресторан отученные?


 - Нет. Только Управление рестораном, ЕМНИП.

----------


## kesso

LJ,HSQ LTYM!
Может кто поделиться Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1 с 39.2 до 44.1 обновиться?

----------


## Ukei

> LJ,HSQ LTYM!
> Может кто поделиться Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1 с 39.2 до 44.1 обновиться?


 - У меня в подписи, ссылка на отраслевые решения, там все обновления для CRM, в т.ч. и УТ+ЦРМ.

----------

kesso (30.05.2017)

----------


## VeraNiko

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста 1С 8.3:Предприятие Управление строительной организацией, последней версии

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста 1С 8.3:Предприятие Управление строительной организацией, последней версии


 - Установки нет, обновления - все, по ссылке на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------


## VeraNiko

> - Установки нет, обновления - все, по ссылке на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.


Спасибо, конечно, только они все платные, через номер телефона.

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо, конечно, только они все платные, через номер телефона.


 - Просто наберитесь терпения и дождитесь появления ссылки "нет, спасибо". Там все прекрасно скачивается бесплатно.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.1.3.144 от 16.06.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.1.3.268 от 01.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия КОРП", релиз 1.1.13.1 от 26.05.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.1.1.1 от 31.05.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.1.1.1 от 31.05.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.10.44 от 01.06.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Sudden80

Кто-нибудь, подскажите.. Отученные сборки как работаютИ 1С крякнутая. Ставлю РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) Отученную. Загружаю базу (серверную).. При запуске выскакивает окно "Управление лицензированием" - "Не удалось создать подключение к серверу лицензирования на компьютере..." (((((( Что не так? Почему запрашивает лицензию?

----------


## Ukei

> Кто-нибудь, подскажите.. Отученные сборки как работаютИ 1С крякнутая. Ставлю РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) Отученную. Загружаю базу (серверную).. При запуске выскакивает окно "Управление лицензированием" - "Не удалось создать подключение к серверу лицензирования на компьютере..." (((((( Что не так? Почему запрашивает лицензию?


 - А в той базе, что Вы загружаете, конфигурация отучена? Если нет, то Вы затираете отученный конфиг своим. Загружать можно свои данные, но не базу.

----------

Sudden80 (08.06.2017)

----------


## Sudden80

Да, полностью базу (файл DT). Подскажите, как быть? Замучалси уже((

----------


## Ukei

> Да, полностью базу (файл DT). Подскажите, как быть? Замучалси уже((


 - Скачать Конвертацию данных и освоить её. Тогда сможете перенести только данные.

----------


## MrDemo

> И желательно с интеграцией RK 7 ))


 есть толк в поиске?

----------


## Ukei

> есть толк в поиске?


 - Все, что есть по Рарус-у, особенно отученное, собрано в 1-м посте темы.

----------


## puwa2007

Добрый день.
Скажите пож. не кому не попадалось отученой РАРУС: Управление небольшой фирмой + CRM". или может кто то может отучить.Не могу найти данные человека который в свое время сделал добро и отучил УТ+CRM (очень выручил и за что ему огромная благодарность)
Нужно для личных целей,а на покупку к сожалению денег нету(
Зарание благодарен.

----------


## Meest

Доброго времени суток!


Возможно у кого-то завалялась CRM ПРОФ для Украины, редакция 1.4 отучена?

----------


## t15-y

Здравствуйте, помогите с ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций для 7.7

----------


## kainan

Попробовал поставить УАТ ПРОФ, но он не отученный(( подскажите есть ли отученный вариант?

----------


## Ukei

> Попробовал поставить УАТ ПРОФ, но он не отученный(( подскажите есть ли отученный вариант?


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## сантос

Народ выложите релизы Управление отелем 2.0.16.01 и 2.0.17.01, подписка кончилась, а обновить очень надо.

----------


## Yav4ik

Добрый день, прошу помочь.
Не могли бы вы перезалить: 
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.8.2 от 22.09.2014
тк ссылки уже не работают на скачивание.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, прошу помочь.
> Не могли бы вы перезалить: 
> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.8.2 от 22.09.2014
> тк ссылки уже не работают на скачивание.


 - Посмотрите в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ по ссылке у меня в подписи.

----------

Yav4ik (28.06.2017)

----------


## poiuyt2007

Добрый день !
Есть у кого нибудь руководство пользователя для "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики" ?
Буду очень благодарен .

----------


## kinlex

День добрый.
Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли обновление Рарус Общепит ред 6 для поддержки онлайн касс?
Спасибо.

----------


## Yav4ik

> - Посмотрите в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ по ссылке у меня в подписи.


Добрый день.
К сожалению в ВЕЧНОМ АрХИВЕ конфа начинается с 
"UT-CRM_2.0.09.1_updsetup.zip"
Тогда как мне нужна "2.0.8.2" 
тк у самого сейчас стоит 2.0.7.# а обновится на 2.0.09.1 не получается

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день.
> К сожалению в ВЕЧНОМ АрХИВЕ конфа начинается с 
> "UT-CRM_2.0.09.1_updsetup.zip"
> Тогда как мне нужна "2.0.8.2" 
> тк у самого сейчас стоит 2.0.7.# а обновится на 2.0.09.1 не получается


 - С 2.0.9.1 начинаются релизы на портале 1С, так что Вам проще взять ближайшую установку версии постарше Вашей и обновиться файлом поставки из её комплекта.

----------


## chaikovski

Выручите  лекарством, в виде пропатченной V8UEXP.dll для этой Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.2.5.5 http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post446060 

на почту, по возможности chaikovski_ts@mail.ru

Большое спасибо!!!!

----------


## cib0geyzer

Выложите плиз УКС и модули обмена последней версии для 1С-РАРУС: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.10.44 от 06.06.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.29 от 06.06.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.31.1 от 08.06.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Софтфон", релиз 3.3.1.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## kulugin

Конфигурация Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ 2.0.8.1, платформа 8.3.9.1850, в этой связке всё работает нормально. Обновил платформу до 8.3.10.2466 (по необходимости т.к. крайний ЗУП требует именно 8.3.10) и УАТ отказывается запускаться, пишет типа:

Предупреждение безопасности. Открывается "Лицензирование (Служебная обработка, не включать в конфигурации.)" из файла "089В0АА4-С5ЕD-4DFD-87C1-CB4AD144CF3B". Рекомендуется обращать внимание на источник, из которого был получен данный файл. Если с источником нет договоренности о разработке дополнительных модулей, или есть сомнения в содержимом файла, то его не рекомендуется открывать, поскольку это может нанести вред компьютеру и данным. Разрешить открывать данный файл? 

И две кнопки: [Завершить работу] и [Перезапустить...]
Нажимаю [Перезапустить...] - перезапускается и опять тоже самое.
Запускаю от Админа - не помогает.

У кого какие соображения? Может кто сталкивался? Чем лечить?

----------


## Сидр

Нужен релиз Общепит 1.6.34.1, или 2.0.5x какой-то. что есть в теме ссылки не рабочие. Пож.

----------


## Ukei

> Нужен релиз Общепит 1.6.34.1, или 2.0.5x какой-то. что есть в теме ссылки не рабочие. Пож.


 - См. ссылку на архив отраслевых решений у меня в подписи.

----------


## Сидр

Нужен релиз Общепит 1.6.34.1. Именно он

----------


## wazyp

Доброго времени суток!
подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать релизы начиная с 2.0.10.2 для конфигурации 1С Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 2.0 (2.0.10.2). Все ссылки которые опубликованы ранее уже не действительны :(

----------


## evgen.minsk

Доброго всем!
А когда обновиться ERP Управление строительной организацией? Очень ждем...:noofftop:

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго времени суток!
> подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать релизы начиная с 2.0.10.2 для конфигурации 1С Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 2.0 (2.0.10.2). Все ссылки которые опубликованы ранее уже не действительны :(


 - У меня в подписи, по ссылке на отраслевые решения.

----------

wazyp (18.07.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.32 от 07.07.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто. Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.29*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.10.09 от 30.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.11.05*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.3.1.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alexfc (29.05.2020), gutentagwelt (22.11.2017)

----------


## Антон74777

Здравствуйте.
А есть общепит 3.0?

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте.
> А есть общепит 3.0?


 - Есть. Все обновления в ссылке на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи. Ссылка на установки есть в 1-м сообщении этой темы.

----------

Антон74777 (22.07.2017)

----------


## Антон74777

Спасибо большое.
А можете дать ссылку на установку, а то ни как не найду

----------


## Антон74777

Спасибо большое.
А можете дать ссылку на установку, а то ни как не найду

----------


## Антон74777

Я нашел обновления для 1с рарус общепит 3.0, но я не могу найти как скачать саму конфигурацию. Если вам не сложно можете дать ссылку где находится 1с рарус общепит 3.0
Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Я нашел обновления для 1с рарус общепит 3.0, но я не могу найти как скачать саму конфигурацию. Если вам не сложно можете дать ссылку где находится 1с рарус общепит 3.0
> Заранее огромное спасибо


 - Все там же, где и обновления: http://www.unibytes.com/V39V.c8lXpcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Антон74777 (22.07.2017)

----------


## Антон74777

Этот файл скачал, спасибо. 
но как я все установил он пишет то что нет лицензии.
нужна еще платформа под рарус?

----------


## Антон74777

1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит
[22.07.2017 21:12:13]: Адрес сервера не указан
Код ошибки = 10000 (URL = )

----------


## Антон74777

А когда качал рарус розницу 2.2 такого не было

----------


## Антон74777

Помогите пожалуйста очень надо.

----------


## Ukei

> Этот файл скачал, спасибо. 
> но как я все установил он пишет то что нет лицензии.
> нужна еще платформа под рарус?


 - Так и должно быть. Вы же не написали что ищите отученный от жадности Общепит 3.0. Увы, актуального такого нет, только 2.0.

----------

Антон74777 (23.07.2017)

----------


## Коляс

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужна .cf 1С-Рарус:Управление Рестораном, редакция 3, версия 03.0.05.01

----------


## alinushka100

Здравствуйте, может есть у кого раритетная 1С-Рарус: "Автотранспорт 5.0 Профессиональная версия" для «1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7», поделитесь пожалуйста...

----------


## 1c1c1c1c

Добрый день! А есть ли отученный УТ+CRM 1.1.45.1 или что-либо близкое к нему, ну или таблетко. Град мерси.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! А есть ли отученный УТ+CRM 1.1.45.1 или что-либо близкое к нему, ну или таблетко. Град мерси.


 - К сожалению, для УТ+ЦРМ очень давно ничего ломанного не появлялось.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.10.50 от 13.07.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.33 от 12.07.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.17.6 от 18.07.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.10.50 от 14.07.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

АлИв (08.09.2017)

----------


## Klimentius

Отученной Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.1.3 случайно нет в наличии?:D

----------


## Gryundik

Добрый день! У кого нибудь есть "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия СТАНДАРТ". 
Ссылки в предыдущих постах битые :(

----------


## ksv87

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.1.1.1 от 31.05.2017 отученная есть? или по какому принципу ее "отучать" пробывать?

----------


## Ukei

> Отученной Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.1.3 случайно нет в наличии?:D



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.1.3 от 10.08.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ (возм. частично), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО






> Добрый день! У кого нибудь есть "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия СТАНДАРТ". 
> Ссылки в предыдущих постах битые :(


 - 1-е сообщение темы смотрите, там ссылки живые.




> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.1.1.1 от 31.05.2017 отученная есть? или по какому принципу ее "отучать" пробывать?


 - Если б была известна методика отучения, были бы и свежие отученные версии. А так - только раскручивать конфиг, смотреть что и как сломано, пытаться повторить.

----------


## tttrustno1

Нет ли неофициального релиза Н3.0.51.3 (управление жкх)? А то они предыдущим сломали загрузку показаний приборов учёта, а функция очень нужная.

----------


## Bad-XxX

Ребят, а отученный рестарт бывает? Или может, где эмуль есть на его ключ?

----------


## muffledvoice

Добрый день! Есть ли у кого-нибудь cf-ник от РАРУС: CRM 3.0.5.6 или 3.0.4.14?

----------


## абоша

Добрый день! Очень нужна БП НКО 5.0 ломаная, или председатель ТСЖ так же ломанный

----------


## skull-man

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.1.3 от 10.08.2016*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ (возм. частично), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Если бы так просто=)) Еще нужно снять защиту с модулей=) Понять их логику и переписать=)
Привет! РАРУС: Управление небольшой фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.8.28 Отученная надо ?

----------


## Ukei

> Если бы так просто=)) Еще нужно снять защиту с модулей=) Понять их логику и переписать=)
> Привет! РАРУС: Управление небольшой фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.8.28 Отученная надо ?


 - А где слово "отученная" в Вашем посте? 8) Вы попросили конфиг - я сказал где он лежит. Отученой не было ни разу.

----------


## skull-man

> - А где слово "отученная" в Вашем посте? 8) Вы попросили конфиг - я сказал где он лежит. Отученой не было ни разу.


Не, я предлагаю=)
http://dropmefiles.com/jSH8N

----------

Ukei (25.08.2017)

----------


## MrJ

Ищу любые обновления/конфигурации CRM+УТ с версии 2.0.6.1

----------


## bavkyz

Добрый день, нужен адаптер от конфы 1С Рарус Центр управления данными (MDM).

----------


## Ukei

> Ищу любые обновления/конфигурации CRM+УТ с версии 2.0.6.1


 - Ссылка на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.10.55 от 03.08.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.1.3 от 10.08.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.5.6 от 10.07.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.3.1.3*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.10.55 от 02.08.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Doriya (07.10.2017), xakep88 (15.09.2017)

----------


## Meotida

День добрый! 
Нужна УТП + CRM (отученная\пролеченная). 

Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Сайфулла20

добрый день! есть у кого нибудь «Альфа-Авто: Мобильный приемщик»

----------


## Kelem

Ukei, Добрый день. Большое спасибо за Вашу работу. Вы не могли бы опубликовать обновленную версию 1С:Рарус - Общепит версии от 3.52+. Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, Добрый день. Большое спасибо за Вашу работу. Вы не могли бы опубликовать обновленную версию 1С:Рарус - Общепит версии от 3.52+. Заранее большое спасибо.


 - См. у меня в подписи, ссылка на отраслевые решения. Там лежат все обновления, для Общепит в том числе.

----------


## Kelem

Большое Вам спасибо.

----------


## Kelem

Возможно ли увидеть сборку репак отученную общепита 3.5..?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.35 от 01.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти", релиз 4.1.01.30 от 01.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.12.03*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.1.2.1 от 12.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление небольшой фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.8.28*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Andyman (16.10.2017), Bladenv (07.12.2021)

----------


## wakrush

Поделитесь плиз РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека редакции 2.2.5 .Премного благодарен

----------


## Ukei

> Поделитесь плиз РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека редакции 2.2.5 .Премного благодарен


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------

wakrush (07.10.2017)

----------


## gpyx

Господа, есть ли у кого Альфа-Авто 5.1.11.05 отученная? Или поделитесь как отучить....

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.39 от 11.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Andyman (16.10.2017), fineru (16.10.2017)

----------


## fineru

Ukei, добрый день! Есть возможность выложить РАРУС: Общепит 2.0.66.39 не отученную. И еще вопрос почему отученные версии Общепита конфигуратор не дает обновить, говорит обновление для следующих конфигураций и выводит список доступных для обновления версий и моя среди них?

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, добрый день! Есть возможность выложить РАРУС: Общепит 2.0.66.39 не отученную. И еще вопрос почему отученные версии Общепита конфигуратор не дает обновить, говорит обновление для следующих конфигураций и выводит список доступных для обновления версий и моя среди них?


 - Неотученную собирать смысла нет, все обновления есть по ссылке на отраслевые у меня в подписи. А не обновляется потому что Вы пытаетес отученный конфиг обновить родным обновлением. Даже если это и выйдет, то вся отученность у Вас слетит.

----------


## fineru

> - Неотученную собирать смысла нет, все обновления есть по ссылке на отраслевые у меня в подписи. А не обновляется потому что Вы пытаетес отученный конфиг обновить родным обновлением. Даже если это и выйдет, то вся отученность у Вас слетит.


Ukei, я понимаю что там есть все обновления, но ни одной cf или dt 2 версии не отученной нет

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ukei, я понимаю что там есть все обновления, но ни одной cf или dt 2 версии не отученной нет


Ну как же!
А здесь под цифрой 82
http://www.unibytes.com/folder/f7vOR6T.Pg0B

----------

fineru (17.10.2017), Ukei (17.10.2017)

----------


## Lufiras

Добрый день! 
Может есть у кого нибудь *.cf Мобильной конфы iCRM от РАРУСа?

----------


## Lufiras

Добрый день! 
Может есть у кого нибудь *.cf Мобильной конфы iCRM от РАРУСа?

----------


## fuxeara

День добрый. Может есть Рарус: Управление отелем + ресторан или хотябы Управление отелем последний релиз - 02.0.18.01

----------


## rigrigash

Доброго времени суток, пожалуйста поделитесь конфигурацией 1С:Бухгалтерия хлебобулочного и кондитерского предприятия

----------


## ИванАлексеевич

Доброго времени суток коллеги. Нужна обнова на управление сервисным центром в сентябрь-октябрь 2017

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго времени суток коллеги. Нужна обнова на управление сервисным центром в сентябрь-октябрь 2017


 - Ссылка на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------


## trimedin

Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь обновление для  ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 4.4.36.17?

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь обновление для  ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 4.4.36.17?


 - См. у меня в подписи ссылку на отраслевые решения, возможно там, в архиве, есть.

----------


## trimedin

> - См. у меня в подписи ссылку на отраслевые решения, возможно там, в архиве, есть.


Нету, к сожалению( там только базовые, а нужна профка

----------


## py3uk

Всем доброго времени суток. Подскажите как обойти защиту 1С Мясокомбинат, редакция 1.3 (1.3.92.1) заранее премного благодарен!

----------


## DimaB

Добрый день! Подскажите как лечить Управление автотранспортом 2.0.5.2 Стандарт, например? Ключ просит

----------


## nickeeee_1c

py3uk , 1С Мясокомбинат редакция 1.3 (1.3.92.1)  можете дать ссылку? спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> py3uk , 1С Мясокомбинат редакция 1.3 (1.3.92.1)  можете дать ссылку? спасибо


 - Рарус не делает Мясокомбината, это разработка Алгоритм успеха. Есть по ссылке на отраслевые у меня в подписи.

----------


## uks567

Утро доброе, возможна ли выгрузка из ЗУП 1С 8.3 ред 3.1 в 1С-Рарус бух для НКО, вчера день убила...

----------


## Ukei

> Утро доброе, возможна ли выгрузка из ЗУП 1С 8.3 ред 3.1 в 1С-Рарус бух для НКО, вчера день убила...


 - Если нет прямой, то всегда можно воспользоваться конфигом Конвертация данных. Есть по ссылке на типовые у меня в подписи. Учебники по КД есть в 1-м сообщ. темы Библиотека.

----------

uks567 (06.12.2017)

----------


## Skrepka

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1.01.04 и 4.1.01.28.

----------


## Ukei

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти. Редакция 4.1.01.04 и 4.1.01.28.


 - См. у меня в подписи ссылку на отраслевые решения.

----------


## Skrepka

> - См. у меня в подписи ссылку на отраслевые решения.


Спасибо. Нашла там релиз 4.1.01.28, а 4.1.01.04 нет. Нет нигде завалявшегося?

----------


## chepic

Добрый день.
Нужна отученая конфигурация РАРУС: Ресторан. 
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## A1an

день добрый
помогите пожалуйста !!! 
конфигурация парус аптека розница
диск икс медицина, надо загрузить АТХ - вообщем все классификаторы РЛС. 
диск итс монтируется без проблем: открывается/запускается/устанавливается. 
*но* 1с не видит диск в упор. 
*говорит диск не вставлен. 
*классификаторы выгружаются с диска итс, но не подхватываются/загружаются в саму 1с.  
Очень надо - заранее благодарю!

----------


## kosmo75

Здравствуйте. Разыскиваю Альфа-Авто: АА, релиз 4.1.01.30

----------


## ps0

Добрый день, есть Альфа-Авто релиз 5.0. Раньше работала, сейчас лицензия отвалилась. Есть возможность ее ломануть не переставляя?

----------


## lordsneg

Может у кого есть библиотека sppanelcom.dll

----------


## isiter

Добрый день. Может кто поделиться файлами с описанием конфигурации УТ + CRM от Раруса, желательно после версии Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 2.0 (2.0.17.2). Буду очень признателен.

----------


## kmkk88

Добрый День. Подскажите, пожалуйста:
1. Я правильно понимаю, что у конфигурации "РАРУС: CRM Проф" стоит защита от самого Раруса и обычным кряком платформы её не запустить? 
2. В выложенной отученной версии чего-то не хватает?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый День. Подскажите, пожалуйста:
> 1. Я правильно понимаю, что у конфигурации "РАРУС: CRM Проф" стоит защита от самого Раруса и обычным кряком платформы её не запустить? 
> 2. В выложенной отученной версии чего-то не хватает?


1. Да. Как и 90% отраслевых решений.
2. Да. Увы, степень отученности целиком зависит от желания/возможностей того, кто отучал.

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Парни а Рарус Общепит есть отученная?

----------


## Ukei

> Парни а Рарус Общепит есть отученная?


 - Есть. См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## grn86

РАРАУС УАТ ПРОФ 
"релиз 2.1.2.1 от 12.09.17 setup+upd [?] " 
не отучена от лицензии? 
качать  
"релиз 2.0.4.1 от 25.11.15 setup+upd [?] | setup unlock [?] " 
и обновлять до 2.1.2.1 ?

----------


## Ukei

> РАРАУС УАТ ПРОФ 
> "релиз 2.1.2.1 от 12.09.17 setup+upd [?] " 
> не отучена от лицензии? 
> качать  
> "релиз 2.0.4.1 от 25.11.15 setup+upd [?] | setup unlock [?] " 
> и обновлять до 2.1.2.1 ?


 - При обновлении вся отученность слетит. Кабы все так просто было..

----------


## ds28347

Добрый день! Выложите пожалуйста Альфа авто 5 версии 5.1.13.04. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## marsel123

> - И не должна. Если б все так было просто как Вы хотите.. Отученную обновить можно только отученной.


ну а как быть, если отученные давно не появляются?
может есть какой секретный способ?))

----------


## Ukei

> ну а как быть, если отученные давно не появляются?
> может есть какой секретный способ?))


 - Есть. Даже 2:

1. Выучить внутренний язык самостоятельно и отучать конфиги для себя.
2. Найти того, кто сможет/согласится сделать это для Вас.

----------


## Mineral

> Может у кого есть библиотека sppanelcom.dll


Тоже разыскиваю эту ДЛЛ

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление медицинской организацией", релиз 2.00.12.02*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.13.5 от 04.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.6.3 от 29.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление предприятием + CRM", релиз 2.2.4.93*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Комплексная автоматизация + CRM", релиз 2.2.4.93*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.10.56*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.1.12*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.7.1 от 28.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 2.0.12.7*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.42 от 14.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия КОРП", релиз 1.1.13.1 от 26.05.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.12.1 от 02.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Микрофинансовая организация", релиз 1.1.14.31*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.1.3.1 от 15.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.1.3.1 от 18.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 3.0.8.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси", релиз 3.0.9.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.2.5.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

e-katerina (30.05.2018), GRDS (13.06.2018)

----------


## JeHer

Всем привет. Просьба поделиться последним релизом "1C:Предприятие 8. Такси и аренда автомобилей" от Раруса 1.0.9.2	от 16.12.16. Необязательно отученную конфу, можно только *.cf.

----------


## Mikleche

Здравствуйте!
Нужен рарус общепит 3.0 отученую, какой нибудь текущий релиз

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM+ITIL", релиз 1.0.8.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Пупкин Михаил

Здравствуйте! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами, ред. 3.0" свежей версией

----------


## alex.bad.boy

Всем привет. Просьба поделиться последним релизом "1C:Предприятие 8. Такси и аренда автомобилей" от Раруса... очень нуждаюсь...

----------


## JeHer

> Всем привет. Просьба поделиться последним релизом "1C:Предприятие 8. Такси и аренда автомобилей" от Раруса... очень нуждаюсь...


Просьба поделиться, если последний релиз нашелся.

----------


## vel666

Добрый день. 
Поставил CRM 3.0.6.3 (рарус) на отученную платформу 8.3.10.2667. Оказывается конфигурация под защитой. Подскажите решение? Может есть отученный конфиг более ранней версии ?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. 
> Поставил CRM 3.0.6.3 (рарус) на отученную платформу 8.3.10.2667. Оказывается конфигурация под защитой. Подскажите решение? Может есть отученный конфиг более ранней версии ?


 - Решение простое: обновляться только отученными сборками. Увы, они выходят сейчас редко. Или выучить язык 1С и ломать самостоятельно. Это из бесплатных вариантов. Платно - можно поискать программера 1С, который согласится сломать конфиг для Вас.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.6.3 от 29.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Депозитарий", релиз 02.03.05.01 от 27.03.2013*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.44 от 15.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.56.22 от 09.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит КОРП", релиз 3.0.56.22 от 09.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с ПРОФ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА2", релиз 3.0.6.6 от 13.11.2017*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА2", релиз 3.0.7.1 от 07.12.2017*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Паевые инвестиционные фонды", 02.03.08.01 от 26.03.2013*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

igo131969 (12.08.2020), Sennny (11.09.2020), Тиваев (27.01.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.6.4 от 20.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.7.1 от 13.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

GrAn59 (23.07.2018), igo131969 (12.08.2020), maintain3r (13.11.2018)

----------


## potapx

Здравствуйте! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией "РАРУС: Автосервис" свежей версией отученной

----------


## evgen.minsk

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.6.4 от 20.11.2017*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.7.1 от 13.12.2017*
> 
> ...


Можно у вас уточнить?
Эти отученные конфигурации требуют установку серверов защиты и ключей рарус? у меня в црм 3.0.5.6  и 3.0.7 выдает ошибку придоступу к ряду функкций, начиная с почты и далее. Кто имел опыт установку ранее?

----------


## evgen.minsk

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.6.4 от 20.11.2017*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.7.1 от 13.12.2017*
> 
> ...


Можно у вас уточнить?
Эти отученные конфигурации требуют установку серверов защиты и ключей рарус? у меня в црм 3.0.5.6  и 3.0.7 выдает ошибку придоступу к ряду функкций, начиная с почты и далее. Кто имел опыт установку ранее?

----------


## skull-man

> Можно у вас уточнить?
> Эти отученные конфигурации требуют установку серверов защиты и ключей рарус? у меня в црм 3.0.5.6  и 3.0.7 выдает ошибку придоступу к ряду функкций, начиная с почты и далее. Кто имел опыт установку ранее?


попробуйте вот эту http://file.sampo.ru/f8q47d/ это 3.0.7.1

----------


## Ukei

> Можно у вас уточнить?
> Эти отученные конфигурации требуют установку серверов защиты и ключей рарус? у меня в црм 3.0.5.6  и 3.0.7 выдает ошибку придоступу к ряду функкций, начиная с почты и далее. Кто имел опыт установку ранее?


 - В 3.0.7.1 ошибки исправлены, на днях выложу доработанную установку.

----------

evgen.minsk (30.01.2018)

----------


## evgen.minsk

Сейчас попробую. Потом отпишусь

----------


## bblack2008

Подскажите, на отученную версию общепита обновы накатываются через конфигуратор и все?
Больше никаких манипуляций не требуется?
Т.е не надо дополнительно опять  ставить эмуляторы и пр?
Есть общепит 2.0.66.39 вариант SQL. Я просто выгоняю пользователей, накатываю обновы, которые в соседней ветке и все?

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите, на отученную версию общепита обновы накатываются через конфигуратор и все?
> Больше никаких манипуляций не требуется?
> Т.е не надо дополнительно опять  ставить эмуляторы и пр?
> Есть общепит 2.0.66.39 вариант SQL. Я просто выгоняю пользователей, накатываю обновы, которые в соседней ветке и все?


 - Отученный конфиг можно обновить только отученным конфигом.

----------

bblack2008 (30.01.2018)

----------


## bblack2008

Понятно.
А можно ссылку на отученную обнову?
В этом топике только полные базы.
А у вас в подписи ссылки на оригинальные обновы.

----------


## Ukei

> Понятно.
> А можно ссылку на отученную обнову?
> В этом топике только полные базы.
> А у вас в подписи ссылки на оригинальные обновы.


 - Отученных обновлений не бывает.

----------


## bblack2008

> - Отученных обновлений не бывает.


А можно подсказать порядок обновления с 39 на 44 для отлученной базы. Хотя бы в общих чертах.
И как будет обстоять дело с данными?

----------


## Ukei

> А можно подсказать порядок обновления с 39 на 44 для отлученной базы. Хотя бы в общих чертах.
> И как будет обстоять дело с данными?


 - Если есть отученный CF - указываете его в качестве источника обновления и следуете указаниям. Данные остаются на месте. Если файла конфигурации отученного нет - придется искать того, кто согласится для вас проанализировать систему защиты и найти её обход.

----------

bblack2008 (30.01.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.7.1 от 13.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, v2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.46 от 30.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.3.2.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

C2H5OH (26.03.2019), eanknd (13.02.2019), evgen.minsk (02.02.2018)

----------


## vhomlenko

Подскажите пожалуйста, нужно обновление конфигурации "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) " релиз 2.0.19.16 или ближайшее к ней. (текущая конфигурация 2.0.13.5)
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите пожалуйста, нужно обновление конфигурации "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) " релиз 2.0.19.16 или ближайшее к ней. (текущая конфигурация 2.0.13.5)
> Заранее спасибо.


 - Все обновления лежат по ссылке на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------


## terra_ink

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией Рарус: Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений релиз 1.1.3.2

----------


## evgen.minsk

Заработали почти все функции. Но нет обмена с Outlook. Получается, что программа думает, что лицензия от проф?

----------


## skull-man

Так Вы посмотрите в настройках и выберите КОРП, по умолчанию должно быть корп.

----------


## evgen.minsk

а где это можно настроить ?

----------


## skull-man

> а где это можно настроить ?


Настройки- Выбор варианта поставки CRM

----------

evgen.minsk (08.02.2018)

----------


## Ejohn

Привет Всем!
Нужна установка (Setup) "1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5 Базовая"

----------


## arshanskiyav

Доброго дня.

Ищу актуальный модуль Рарус:CRM для КА 1.1.
Есть такой?

В архиве только версия 1.4.8.3 для КА 1.1.46.2, но на дворе уже 1.1.9Х, не уверен что встанет.

Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.0.4.1 от 23.03.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.0.7.1 от 15.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Alenka_simf (13.02.2018), dikii (25.05.2018), imsk (30.05.2018)

----------


## terra_ink

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией Рарус: Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений релиз 1.1.3.2


Очень актуально!!! Пожалуйста!

----------


## Захар05

Добрый день народ. Будьте добры, подскажите пожалуйста, обработка "загрузка в БП 3.0" из поставки АА 5.1 будет работать на конфе БП 3.0.57.17 с поставки АА 5.1.09.03??? Брал обработку с АА 5.1.11.05 и пытался загрузить данные в БП, дает ошибку "Ошибка открытия ТС:{ВнешняяОбработка.Загру

----------


## Захар05

Добрый день народ. Будьте добры, подскажите пожалуйста, обработка "загрузка в БП 3.0" из поставки АА 5.1 будет работать на конфе БП 3.0.57.17 с поставки АА 5.1.09.03??? Брал обработку с АА 5.1.11.05 и пытался загрузить данные в БП, дает ошибку "Ошибка открытия ТС:{ВнешняяОбработка.Загру

----------


## Alenka_simf

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь у кого есть любой релиз Такси и аренда автомобилей ОТУЧЕННУЮ.

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день. Очень нужен 1С:Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство 2. Модуль для 1С:ERP 2. Скиньте пожалуйста на почту SeregaVD@rambler.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. Очень нужен 1С:Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство 2. Модуль для 1С:ERP 2. Скиньте пожалуйста на почту SeregaVD@rambler.ru


 - Увы, на портале 1С есть только обновления.




> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь у кого есть любой релиз Такси и аренда автомобилей ОТУЧЕННУЮ.


 - Если нет в 1-м сообщении темы, значит не появлялось.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.47 от 14.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.13.54*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Alexandr2015

Добрый вечер!
 Есть отученная версия 1С ERP Управление строительной организацией 2.2 ?

----------


## arena

Добрый день.

Кто-нибудь поделитесь конфигурацией" Рарус: Управление отелем", версией выше, чем 02.0.18.01.

----------


## raypo

Добрый день. Здесь есть счастливые владельцы Рарус ТКПТ v8. Если имеется такая возможность, не могли бы вы дать ссылку обновление, у меня на данный момент стоит 08.1.29.03

----------


## raypo

> Добрый день. Здесь есть счастливые владельцы Рарус ТКПТ v8. Если имеется такая возможность, не могли бы вы дать ссылку обновление, у меня на данный момент стоит 08.1.29.03


Нужно обновление до 3 контура, действующего с 01 марта 2018г.

----------


## AkelaHasMissed

Вышла новая версия "ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия КОРП" 1.1.14.1
Добавьте пожалуйста, у кого есть возможность.

----------


## Лакорд

Может у кого есть отученная Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.7.1 от 28.12.2017

----------


## SeregaVD

Доброго дня. Господа может у кого уже появилось 1С:Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство 2. Модуль для 1С:ERP 2. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## freedr

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Микрофинансовая организация" Доброго времени суток, очень ищу эту конфу "вылеченную" либо программиста способного вылечить за мп предложения в личку или bumservice@gmail.com

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. КОРП", релиз 1.1.14.1 от 13.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. КОРП", релиз 1.1.15.1 от 28.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.13.2 от 15.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.13.3 от 21.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.13.58 от 01.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

ArmDarb (25.10.2018), kmkk88 (22.06.2018), Onnistunut (24.04.2019), абоша (11.06.2021), Мак12345 (24.04.2019)

----------


## ййцу

Добрый день! Какая есть последняя отученная УТ+CRM? Keyless_setup -  это отученные установки? Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Какая есть последняя отученная УТ+CRM? Keyless_setup -  это отученные установки? Спасибо


 - Последняя - та, что в 1-м посте размещена, и да, keyless - это та, что работает без ключа.

----------


## Maodze

Добрый день. Есть последняя версия Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами ПРОФ/КОРП, редакция 3?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. Есть последняя версия Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами ПРОФ/КОРП, редакция 3?


 - Есть. См. ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ по ссылке на отраслевые у меня в подписи.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.8.7 от 19.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM СТАРТ", релиз 3.0.8.7 от 19.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит КОРП", релиз 3.0.58.26 от 13.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.13.58 от 13.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.2.3.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

kmkk88 (22.06.2018)

----------


## aqua1888

Добрый день,

есть 1С:Комплексная автоматизация 2 + CRM 2.0, версия 2.2.4.197/2.0.13.3 ?

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день подскажите может у кого уже появилась 1С:Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство 2. Модуль для 1С:ERP 2. Скиньте пожалуйста на почту SeregaVD@rambler.ru

----------


## Onigma

> Добрый день,
> 
> есть 1С:Комплексная автоматизация 2 + CRM 2.0, версия 2.2.4.197/2.0.13.3 ?


Поддерживаю!

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день подскажите может у кого уже появилась 1С:Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство 2. Модуль для 1С:ERP 2. Скиньте пожалуйста на почту SeregaVD@rambler.ru


 - Найдете установку, смогу поделиться обновлениями.

----------


## SeregaVD

Да вот установку я ищу

----------


## Ukei

> Да вот установку я ищу


 - В том и дело. Была бы установка - она давно б лежала в 1-м посте. ;)

----------


## 47didieb471

кто подскажет... уже устал форум перечитывать который день...

скачал Общепит 3.0 keyless - но он не работает, при проведении документов выскакивает ошибка "СЛК лицензия отсутствует".... можно ли это как то победить?
ЗЫ: Windows 10 64bit + 1C: 8.3.10.2667 64bit

----------


## Ukei

> кто подскажет... уже устал форум перечитывать который день...
> 
> скачал Общепит 3.0 keyless - но он не работает, при проведении документов выскакивает ошибка "СЛК лицензия отсутствует".... можно ли это как то победить?
> ЗЫ: Windows 10 64bit + 1C: 8.3.10.2667 64bit


 - Да, есть в нем такая проблема, пока никто не отучал этот конфиг целиком, к сожалению.

----------

skull-man (10.04.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА", релиз 3.0.8.8 от 12.03.2018*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА", релиз 3.0.9.4 от 29.03.2018*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА", релиз 3.0.9.6 от 02.04.2018*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА", релиз 3.0.9.7 от 05.04.2018*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Заказчик-застройщик. Модуль для 1С:ERP", релиз 2.4.2.132 от 23.03.2018*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## artembuzko

Никто не владеет информацией, когда следующая версия отученного Общепита будет? или ставить 3.0.42.73 ? Все-таки устаревшая уже. Нет ли в ней проблем?

----------


## Ukei

> Никто не владеет информацией, когда следующая версия отученного Общепита будет? или ставить 3.0.42.73 ? Все-таки устаревшая уже. Нет ли в ней проблем?


 - будет на неделе, но не самая свежая на сегодня пока.

----------


## artembuzko

> - будет на неделе, но не самая свежая на сегодня пока.


Спасибо за ответ :good:

----------


## MaksBah

Конфигурация "Управление Отелем" 2.0.20.01 Полная установка https://yadi.sk/d/oicfIB003URL5p

----------

Ukei (15.04.2018)

----------


## FreeSP

Доброго времени суток! 
1C: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи.
Есть у кого установочник на версии 2.2.7.39 и старше?
Или перезалейте, пожалуйста, 2.2.6.33 для обновления.

----------


## FreeSP

Доброго времени суток! 
1C: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи.
Есть у кого установочник на версии 2.2.7.39 и старше?
Или перезалейте, пожалуйста, 2.2.6.33 для обновления.

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго времени суток! 
> 1C: Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи.
> Есть у кого установочник на версии 2.2.7.39 и старше?
> Или перезалейте, пожалуйста, 2.2.6.33 для обновления.


 - Все обновления лежат по ссылке на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------


## FreeSP

> - Все обновления лежат по ссылке на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.


Вот как раз на версию 2.2.6.33 ссылка не работает.  Потому и прошу перезалить.

----------


## FreeSP

Все, спасибо, разобрался.

----------


## tecom

Добрый День!
очень нужны обновления для Бухгалтерии Птицефабрики
с 3.0.52.4 до 3.0.57.1
Дальше вроде нашел....
Заранее Огромное спасибо.......

----------


## 4iga-buga

Ресторан отученный вообще существует? может поделится кто?)

----------


## Ukei

> Ресторан отученный вообще существует? может поделится кто?)


 - Не было ни разу. Только Управление рестораном было отученное, довольно старая версия. Обычно рарусовский Ресторан заменяют на Рарус.Общепит или Бит.Кафе, оба решения есть отученные.

----------


## sommid

а модули CRM для ERP и КА есть отученные? или может где процедура отучения описана?

----------


## Ukei

> а модули CRM для ERP и КА есть отученные? или может где процедура отучения описана?


 - Нет, модулей отученных нет пока ни для чего.

----------


## maxim123456

скиньте обновление "РАРУС: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары"

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Птицеводство. Модуль для ERP", релиз 2.2.2.74*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Птицеводство. Модуль для ERP", релиз 2.4.1.228 от 22.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.53 от 19.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.54 от 25.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.60.46 от 13.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.4.1 от 11.07.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.10.1 от 26.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.10.5 от 26.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.17.9 от 23.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.13.04*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.14.03*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.14.05*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 6.0.10.06*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.14.81*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.14.86*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

gfulk (25.07.2018), PsychoMyaso (28.04.2020), raznovsyako (06.12.2018)

----------


## SKYNET74

Ukei, можно ли выложить актуальные чистую и демо базу?
И можно спросить, чем отличаются у вас архивы UT-CRM от просто CRM?
Корпоративной версии ломанной же нет в природе я так понимаю?

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, можно ли выложить актуальные чистую и демо базу?
> И можно спросить, чем отличаются у вас архивы UT-CRM от просто CRM?
> Корпоративной версии ломанной же нет в природе я так понимаю?


 - Это 2 разных конфигурации: чистый ЦРМ и Управление торговлей с модулем ЦРМ. Отученной версии свежее нет. Вам неотученная нужна? Какой конфигурации?

----------


## SKYNET74

> - Это 2 разных конфигурации: чистый ЦРМ и Управление торговлей с модулем ЦРМ. Отученной версии свежее нет. Вам неотученная нужна? Какой конфигурации?


У вас же на юнибайте лежит чистая база и демо, и ещё апдейтов 5-7 сверху, или они не отученные?
Я бы хотел просто чистую базу, самой последней версии, что бы эту пачку апдейтов не качать три дня и не ставить.

А чем УТ с модулем от чистой CRM отличается, если в двух словах?
У 1С на сайте презентация их CRM это чисто CRM или с УТ?

----------


## Ukei

> У вас же на юнибайте лежит чистая база и демо, и ещё апдейтов 5-7 сверху, или они не отученные?
> Я бы хотел просто чистую базу, самой последней версии, что бы эту пачку апдейтов не качать три дня и не ставить.
> 
> А чем УТ с модулем от чистой CRM отличается, если в двух словах?
> У 1С на сайте презентация их CRM это чисто CRM или с УТ?


 - Обновления не бывают отученными. Отученный конфиг можно обновить только отученным конфигом. Чистая база неотученная Вас не спасет, Вы в неё просто без ключа не войдете.

----------


## SKYNET74

> - Обновления не бывают отученными. Отученный конфиг можно обновить только отученным конфигом. Чистая база неотученная Вас не спасет, Вы в неё просто без ключа не войдете.


Не совсем понял вас.
т.е. какая последняя версия ломанная у вас выложена?
Мне вообще надо руководству покрутить дать, если понравится, наверное лицензию купят, если уж с ломанными совсем беда.

----------


## Ukei

> Не совсем понял вас.
> т.е. какая последняя версия ломанная у вас выложена?
> Мне вообще надо руководству покрутить дать, если понравится, наверное лицензию купят, если уж с ломанными совсем беда.


 - Последняя отученная на сегодня - см. 1-е сообщение темы. Никакую другую "покрутить" без ключа Вы не сможете. Хотя, нет, есть ещё вариант: можно официально у франча 1С в Вашем регионе под гарантийное письмо взять на тест конфиг с ключом на 2 недели. Именно что на покрутить.

----------


## SKYNET74

Ukei, а миграция на лицензию с ломанной конфигурации потом возможна без проблем?

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, а миграция на лицензию с ломанной конфигурации потом возможна без проблем?


 - Чаще всего да, просто 1 раз обновиться оригинальным cf.

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, а миграция на лицензию с ломанной конфигурации потом возможна без проблем?


 - Чаще всего да, просто 1 раз обновиться оригинальным cf.

----------


## serg75132

Добрый вечер. Поставил себе с вашей раздачи УТ = CRM 3.0.1.12 отученную, скачал пару обновлений, но программа их не видит через конфигуратор. Вопрос:
- Отученные ли обновления в раздачах? Каким способом я могу обновить эту конфигурацию до свежего релиза ?
 Спасибо

----------


## serg75132

Добрый вечер. Поставил себе с вашей раздачи УТ = CRM 3.0.1.12 отученную, скачал пару обновлений, но программа их не видит через конфигуратор. Вопрос:
- Отученные ли обновления в раздачах? Каким способом я могу обновить эту конфигурацию до свежего релиза ?
 Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый вечер. Поставил себе с вашей раздачи УТ = CRM 3.0.1.12 отученную, скачал пару обновлений, но программа их не видит через конфигуратор. Вопрос:
> - Отученные ли обновления в раздачах? Каким способом я могу обновить эту конфигурацию до свежего релиза ?
>  Спасибо


 - Так не получится, отученную версию можно обновить только отученной. Обновления никто никогда не отучает.

----------


## rom@nыч

Добрый день, подскажите "магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" еще нет версии 2.2.8 ?

----------


## serg75132

Спасибо за ответ. Скажите пожалуйста, ожидается ли более свежая версия УТ + CRM в ближайшее время ?
Или, можете ли Вы помогать с обновлениями данной конфигурации? Как и говорил УТ +CRM 3.0.1.12 ваша отученная стоит. Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, подскажите "магазин бытовой техники и средств связи" еще нет версии 2.2.8 ?


 - Нет, 2.2.7.42 пока последняя.

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо за ответ. Скажите пожалуйста, ожидается ли более свежая версия УТ + CRM в ближайшее время ?
> Или, можете ли Вы помогать с обновлениями данной конфигурации? Как и говорил УТ +CRM 3.0.1.12 ваша отученная стоит. Спасибо


 - Отученной ждать не стоит, она может и через год и через два появиться.

----------

kpoxas (26.11.2020)

----------


## serg75132

Спасибо за ответ. Скажите пожалуйста, ожидается ли более свежая версия УТ + CRM в ближайшее время ?
Или, можете ли Вы помогать с обновлениями данной конфигурации? Как и говорил УТ +CRM 3.0.1.12 ваша отученная стоит. Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо за ответ. Скажите пожалуйста, ожидается ли более свежая версия УТ + CRM в ближайшее время ?
> Или, можете ли Вы помогать с обновлениями данной конфигурации? Как и говорил УТ +CRM 3.0.1.12 ваша отученная стоит. Спасибо


 - По настоящий момент предсказать время появление отученной версии было невозможно. Это же нужно чтобы кто-то за бесплатно сломал конфиг и выложил его для общего использования.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.7.42 от 09.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.7.42 от 06.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.7.42 от 06.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.7.42 от 06.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.7.42 от 06.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.7.42 от 05.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.7.42 от 10.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.7.42 от 10.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.60.59 от 26.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.14.86 от 08.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.14.89 от 08.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

gutentagwelt (31.05.2018)

----------


## komanch75

У кого есть обновления релизов на Рарус: Микрофинансовая организация? Прошу поделиться, т.к. возникли проблемы с получением оплаченных обновлений с сайта раруса. Подписка который день ожидает проверки администратором.

----------


## Oligarch88

Поставил "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.60.59 - отученная. При проведении документа "Выпуск продукции" появляется ошибка: "Метод обекта не получен (ЗаполнитьПроизводственны

----------


## Armagedosha

Ни у кого не завалялась «1С:Предприятие 8. ERP Управление строительной организацией 2» отученная? Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть.

----------


## Ukei

> Ни у кого не завалялась «1С:Предприятие 8. ERP Управление строительной организацией 2» отученная? Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть.


 - Увы, даже не-ERP УСО толком отученной нет.

----------


## Oligarch88

А рабочий отученный Общепит 3 есть в природе? Или стоит прекращать поиски и ставить 2.0. Выложенные здесь релизы запускаються, но имеют проблеммы с обработками вшитыми в файлы защиты. Они устарели

----------


## Ukei

> А рабочий отученный Общепит 3 есть в природе? Или стоит прекращать поиски и ставить 2.0. Выложенные здесь релизы запускаються, но имеют проблеммы с обработками вшитыми в файлы защиты. Они устарели


 - Увы, ничего, ктоме того, что есть в этой теме, из 3.0 не появлялось.

----------

Oligarch88 (02.06.2018)

----------


## Андрей3123123

Всем привет. Поясните новичку отученная означает крякнутая лицензия?

----------


## Ukei

> Всем привет. Поясните новичку отученная означает крякнутая лицензия?


 - Отсутствие защиты, я бы сказал. В идеале - полное, но иногда частичное, только на посмотреть перед покупкой.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.107.2 от 25.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Armagedosha

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.107.2 от 25.05.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


А это отученая версия?

----------


## Armagedosha

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.107.2 от 25.05.2018*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


А это отученая версия?

----------


## Ukei

> А это отученая версия?


 - У отученных в описании всегда есть слово "ОТУЧЕННАЯ", именно так, капсом.

----------


## denger8088

> - Не было ни разу. Только Управление рестораном было отученное, довольно старая версия. Обычно рарусовский Ресторан заменяют на Рарус.Общепит или Бит.Кафе, оба решения есть отученные.


На Бит.Кафе ссылку можно!!! Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Ukei

> На Бит.Кафе ссылку можно!!! Заранее благодарен!!!


 - Держите: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B0%D1%84%D0%B5

----------

denger8088 (08.06.2018)

----------


## GRDS

Приветствую коллеги!
Можно ссылочку на Рарус:Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ, редакция 2.1	2.1.4.2 от	06.04.18. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## GRDS

Приветствую коллеги!
Можно ссылочку на Рарус: Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ, редакция 2.1	2.1.4.2 от	06.04.18. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## emogot22

Приветствую всех!
Нету ли, Рарус Автосервис отученной, желательно последней версии. Признателен буду!

----------


## emogot22

Добрый день вам!
Нету ли, Рарус Автосервис отученной, желательно последней версии. Признателен буду!

----------


## Ukei

> Приветствую коллеги!
> Можно ссылочку на Рарус: Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ, редакция 2.1	2.1.4.2 от	06.04.18. Заранее благодарен!


 - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день вам!
> Нету ли, Рарус Автосервис отученной, желательно последней версии. Признателен буду!


 - Свежих версий отученных не было, самое последнее из отученного лежит в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## khabusev

Результат такой же, удалось решить проблему?

----------


## GRDS

Приветствую!
Смотрел , там нет этого обновления!

----------


## Ukei

> Приветствую!
> Смотрел , там нет этого обновления!


 - Ну как нет, вот же лежит, №77: http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/AKMU...-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## emogot22

> - Свежих версий отученных не было, самое последнее из отученного лежит в 1-м сообщении темы.


Печаль, печальная

----------

klaus38 (08.11.2018)

----------


## baybas

примкну к числу "верующих")
очень-очень нужен "1С-Рарус:Факс Коммуникатор"
здесь не нашел.

----------


## Nikolo169

Всем привет! Может кто поделится сборником рецептур? Host300@bk.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Всем привет! Может кто поделится сборником рецептур? Host300@bk.ru


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит" - Рецептуры + справочник ХЭХ продуктов*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

aldnaovdm (02.04.2021), Andyman (13.09.2018), bogdan3112 (30.12.2020), klad7777777 (21.06.2018), klaus38 (08.11.2018), locsas (25.03.2020), martini197 (07.12.2018), masha_pc (09.08.2018), Megaassa (05.12.2020), Murat1987 (24.06.2020), Pilotzlat (26.02.2020), sduganov (20.10.2020), Takelag (14.01.2022), митя12 (07.12.2020)

----------


## lexxus

Ukei, в Вашей раздаче рарус crm 3.0 какая редакция - проф или корп (пп123-161)? 
интересует crm 3.0 корп.

----------


## lexxus

Ukei, в Вашей раздаче рарус crm 3.0 какая редакция - проф или корп (пп123-161)? 
интересует crm 3.0 корп.

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, в Вашей раздаче рарус crm 3.0 какая редакция - проф или корп (пп123-161)? 
> интересует crm 3.0 корп.


 - Как 1С обозвала, так и выложил. Проф или Корп - зависит от введенного ключа.

----------


## lordsneg

Пожалуйста а можно только обновления 1С Рарус CRM 2.0 начина от версии 2.0.9.4

----------


## Ukei

> Пожалуйста а можно только обновления 1С Рарус CRM 2.0 начина от версии 2.0.9.4


 - Ссылка на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------

snn007 (18.12.2022)

----------


## fan94

Здравствуйте! Не подскажите где найти обработку для обмена между 1с Рарус Общепит 3 и Бухгалтерией 3.0 ?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.60.59 от 26.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, v3, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.14.96 от 15.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.1.5.1 от 19.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.1.5.1 от 21.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.14.96*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.108.1 от 18.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.8.29 от 09.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.8.29 от 07.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.8.29 от 07.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.8.29 от 09.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.8.29 от 07.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.8.29 от 07.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.8.29 от 09.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.8.29 от 07.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

artemius (10.09.2018), LehhaK (26.06.2018)

----------


## LehhaK

Добрый день!
Вы не могли бы выложить КА 2.4+СРМ 3.0? Неотученная подойдет

----------


## ingortech

Ребзя привет. Спасайте, срочно нужна рабочая конфигурация для некоммерческой организации. Помогите кто сможет, буду безмерно благодарен.

----------


## Ukei

> Ребзя привет. Спасайте, срочно нужна рабочая конфигурация для некоммерческой организации. Помогите кто сможет, буду безмерно благодарен.


 - У меня в подписи, ссылка на отраслевые, там - Бухгалтерия НКО, там - файл с keyless в имени.

----------


## Yes_

Добрый день! Вы не могли бы выложить Общепит, редакция 3.0    3.0.63.21

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Вы не могли бы выложить Общепит, редакция 3.0    3.0.63.21


 - У меня в подписи, ссылка на Отраслевые.

----------

andymanakov (14.07.2018), Yes_ (09.07.2018)

----------


## Mentyara

Добый день, нужна отученная Рарус Общепит для украины, есть какие-то поступления последние? или эмулятор где у кого завалялся?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.57 от 29.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.63.21 от 02.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.15.44 от 04.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.108.2 от 25.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Manhuntz90

Добрый день а нет ли у кого либо последнего CF на 
Рарус некредитная финансовая организация,очень хотелось бы апдейт получить проверить сделали они хоть что либо или нет

----------


## Manhuntz90

Добрый день а нет ли у кого либо последнего CF на 
Рарус некредитная финансовая организация,очень хотелось бы апдейт получить проверить сделали они хоть что либо или нет

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день а нет ли у кого либо последнего CF на 
> Рарус некредитная финансовая организация,очень хотелось бы апдейт получить проверить сделали они хоть что либо или нет


 - Можно поискать. Встречный вопрос: а нет возможности поделиться установкой, можно и древней, можно демку. Можно в личку. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Manhuntz90

Инсталлер могу завтра найти на работе валялся диск этих ребят..щас под рукой только CF который еще первоначальное заполнение делать не хочет))

----------


## Manhuntz90

> -


Но честно скажу...Мне не понравилась их конфа ,либо у меня руки кривые либо не знаю что..(Переход с БП3 на НФО вышел до ужаса кривой половину не легло как нужно...Отчеты в ЦБ не принимал ...с конфы а то и вообще они не выгружались...вообщем бред  какой то..)Но инсталлер завтра скину

----------


## Ukei

> Инсталлер могу завтра найти на работе валялся диск этих ребят..щас под рукой только CF который еще первоначальное заполнение делать не хочет))


 - Буду ждать. За инсталлер скажу отдельное "спасибо". ;)

----------


## Manhuntz90

> - Буду ждать. За инсталлер скажу отдельное "спасибо". ;)


Скинул в личку..

----------


## slavak82

кто нибудь знает как подключить Атол 30ф к Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 1.0 (1.0.15.1) может обработка есть? пожалуйста поделитесь или подскажите как...?

----------


## Manhuntz90

> кто нибудь знает как подключить Атол 30ф к Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 1.0 (1.0.15.1) может обработка есть? пожалуйста поделитесь или подскажите как...?


У тебя на сколько я понимаю не управляемые формы и нет БСП?если так то теоретически могу помочь если еще скажешь каким образом ты хочешь подключить кассу и есть ли у тебя дисконты

----------


## slavak82

> У тебя на сколько я понимаю не управляемые формы и нет БСП?если так то теоретически могу помочь если еще скажешь каким образом ты хочешь подключить кассу и есть ли у тебя дисконты


Дисконтов нет все просто без заморочек. В встроенной обработке в списке поддерживаемых драйверов нет Атола 30ф

----------


## jaffilm

Добрый день! Подскажите коллеги, имеется ли у кого обновления для 1С7.7 Сельскохозяйственное предприятие от 1С-Рарус? 
Текущая конфигурация Сельскохозяйственное предприятие ред.4 (7.70.425) на основе 1С7.7 Бухгалтерия (7.70.536)
Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.15.39 от 16.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.5.33 от 11.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.5.54 от 18.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.109.1 от 13.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.110.1 от 18.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.110.2 от 23.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.58 от 23.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.63.22 от 10.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.64.28 от 20.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Некредитная финансовая организация", релиз 1.0.5.13 от 23.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.15.49 от 23.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.9.19 от 02.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.9.19 от 02.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.9.19 от 05.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.9.19 от 05.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.9.19 от 02.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.9.19 от 09.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.9.19 от 05.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.9.19 от 04.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

ymmake (05.10.2018)

----------


## krolik123

Добрый день, не будет ли оригинального апдейта 2.0.66.58 для 1С.Обещпит? Т.к. стоит лицензия, но доступа к обновлениям уже нет

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, не будет ли оригинального апдейта 2.0.66.58 для 1С.Обещпит? Т.к. стоит лицензия, но доступа к обновлениям уже нет


 - Апдейты появляются в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ в день их появления на портале 1С. АРХИВ находится по ссылке на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.

----------


## krolik123

> - Апдейты появляются в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ в день их появления на портале 1С. АРХИВ находится по ссылке на отраслевые решения у меня в подписи.


Пытаюсь скачать уже какой день. После ожидания 90 секунд, нажимаю на скачать файл, идет анимация что типа идет скачивание и все. Пробывал с разных компьютеров и телефонов. Никак
http://www.unibytes.com/KYXt9rGyOT-L...E_lsB&referer=

----------


## Ukei

> Пытаюсь скачать уже какой день. После ожидания 90 секунд, нажимаю на скачать файл, идет анимация что типа идет скачивание и все. Пробывал с разных компьютеров и телефонов. Никак
> http://www.unibytes.com/KYXt9rGyOT-L...E_lsB&referer=


 - Такое бывает. Попробуйте другой браузер, TOR или US Downloader.

----------


## BegleZZZ

Как обновить взломанный общепит 2.0 до актуальной версии?

----------


## Ukei

> Как обновить взломанный общепит 2.0 до актуальной версии?


 - Скачивать из архива взломанные же версии и обновляться ими.

----------


## BegleZZZ

> - Скачивать из архива взломанные же версии и обновляться ими.


Можно перелазить полную поставку Общепит 2.0.63.5 ? Не апдейт.

----------


## BegleZZZ

> - Скачивать из архива взломанные же версии и обновляться ими.


Можно перелазить полную поставку Общепит 2.0.63.5 ? Не апдейт.

----------


## Ukei

> Можно перелазить полную поставку Общепит 2.0.63.5 ? Не апдейт.


 - Я старые версии не храню, обновитесь файлом .cf из комплекта установки, ближайшей к искомой версии.

----------


## BegleZZZ

> - Я старые версии не храню, обновитесь файлом .cf из комплекта установки, ближайшей к искомой версии.


Я извиняюсь, никогда не прыгал через такое большое количество обновлений, обычно всегда ставил последовательно, это чревато чем-то?

----------


## Ukei

> Я извиняюсь, никогда не прыгал через такое большое количество обновлений, обычно всегда ставил последовательно, это чревато чем-то?


 - Зависит от кол-ва релизов. Если разрым между Вашим текущим и тем, на который будете обновлять не больше 6 мес., то нет проблем. Но было дело и год разрыва никак не влиял. Но в любом случае, рез. копии никто не отменял.

----------


## _asat_

Добрый день очень ищу лекарство или отученую Рарус: Микрофинансовая организация.   Она вообще существует?

----------


## atol_zlat

Добрый день.
Подскажите что делаю не так.
Скачал Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.63.22 от 10.07.2018 (Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:), установил.
Добавляю новую базу (не демо), база создается, запускаю (выбираю пользователя Администратор), а он все равно выдает обращение к серверу лицензирования.
Что я делаю не так?
Спасибо.

----------


## skull-man

Добрый! Кидайте скрин

----------


## atol_zlat

> Добрый! Кидайте скрин


скрин чего?

----------


## atol_zlat

Вот
step4.jpg

----------


## skull-man

> Вот
> step4.jpg


попробуйте 64.28

----------


## atol_zlat

> попробуйте 64.28


извините перепутал, вот на 64.28 то, что выше а на 63.22 нет такого
и еще если можно, подскажите, в архиве есть Protect.exe как им пользоваться?
спасибо.

----------


## skull-man

> извините перепутал, вот на 64.28 то, что выше а на 63.22 нет такого
> и еще если можно, подскажите, в архиве есть Protect.exe как им пользоваться?
> спасибо.


Что-то у Вас не срослось, только что раскатал 64.28 все нормально, а protect.exe лучше не использовать вовсе=)

----------


## zhukovsan

Всем привет! Ищу 1C: УНФ + CRM КОРП. Редакция 3.0.
Так же ищу  человека, кто это всё поставит нам

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.5.55 от 31.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.110.3 от 02.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.111.1 от 09.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.64.34 от 02.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.15.53 от 14.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AntonBorisovic (10.11.2018), atol_zlat (20.08.2018), Centurix777 (23.09.2018), Fraungoffer (20.01.2019), ird2n89 (24.02.2019), klad7777777 (04.09.2018), npocto.sanches (25.06.2019), raznovsyako (05.12.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.9.20 от 06.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.9.20 от 02.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.9.20 от 01.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.9.20 от 01.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.9.20 от 31.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.9.20 от 06.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.9.20 от 06.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.9.20 от 31.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО




*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз 2.0.1.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз 2.0.2.2 от 15.12.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз 2.0.3.1 от 15.07.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз 2.0.4.2 от 23.11.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз 2.0.5.1 от 27.01.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз 2.0.6.1 от 21.06.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз 2.0.7.1 от 08.08.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз 2.0.8.1 от 23.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз 2.0.9.1 от 31.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз 2.0.10.1 от 30.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

artemius (10.09.2018), evgen.minsk (08.09.2020), gsr11 (09.01.2019), iulyus (30.10.2021)

----------


## Dunda

Пожалуйста!!! Может у кого осталась рарусовская Автотранспорт 5.0 стандарт отученный на 7ку ооочень надо.
Комп сломался старый, купили новый, а там лпт ключ вообще не определяется. Хотя бы данные вытащить. Или хотя бы рассказать как отучить 1С77 от жадности. 
Все ссылки какие были уже 10 лет как не работают ((((((((((((((

----------


## B3K

Ukei, добрый день РАРУС: Альфа-Авто нету посвежее отученной?

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, добрый день РАРУС: Альфа-Авто нету посвежее отученной?


 - Пока что, к сожалению, даже неотученной посвежее нет. ((

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> - Пока что, к сожалению, даже неотученной посвежее нет. ((


Да у них обновления больше кроме этого 5.1.14.05 не  выходило просто, поэтому  и нет :-)

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день, помогите найти Рарус: Ломбард 4 если неученую то просто супер. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## cmm

Ukei, здравствуйте, конфигурации "РАРУС: Автосервис" демо отученной нет? до 130 страницы с конца долистал, не нашел...

----------


## homyack

Здравствуйте.
"Управление автотранспортом", отученная, есть в наличии?
заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Ukei, здравствуйте, конфигурации "РАРУС: Автосервис" демо отученной нет? до 130 страницы с конца долистал, не нашел...


 - Начните с 1-й страницы, демо входит в отученную сборку установки.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте.
> "Управление автотранспортом", отученная, есть в наличии?
> заранее спасибо.


 - Есть. См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## vanya_mosk

Добрый день. Может у кого то уже есть эта конфигурация: "1С:Предприятие 8. Фастфуд. Фронт-офис"? Судя по новостям вышла недавно.

----------


## deperson

Ищу 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5, может у кого есть?

----------


## Ukei

> Ищу 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации 5, может у кого есть?


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.10.5 от 26.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

deperson (03.10.2018), tearlake (30.10.2018)

----------


## sergey_echo

Добрый день! Поделитесь кто-то, пожалуйста, свежим релизом (02.0.23.01) "1С-Рарус: Управление санаторно-курортным комплексом, редакция 2" или "1С-Рарус: Управление отелем, редакция 2" (у них код схожий, нужно просто ошибки старых релизов исправить). Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.13.5 от 04.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.12.26 от 10.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.15.58*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF),:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.49.3 от 04.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.19.21 от 15.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.60 от 22.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.15.58 от 18.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.15.63 от 25.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.112.2 от 19.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

eanknd (05.10.2018)

----------


## русл

всем привет! нужна прога детский сад питание 1с. заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> всем привет! нужна прога детский сад питание 1с. заранее спасибо!


 - Вот это попробуйте:

*Конфигурация "КАПИТАН: Дошкольное питание", релиз 2.0.8.288 от 24.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

klad7777777 (10.10.2018)

----------


## blakfaer

Здраствуйте! у меня не открывается шаблон с продуктами( пишет неверный формат. Как это исправить?

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа, если есть у кого нибудь 1С:Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство 2. Модуль для 1С:ERP 2 выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! Кто сможет выложить Торговый Комплекс. Продовольственные Товары последний релиз или какой есть. А то не могу не где найти. Заранее спасибо

----------


## r1_ufa

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста, необходима Конфигурация 1С «ФармДистрибьютор». Спасибо!

----------


## Avatar_101

Народ скажите а книги по общепиту есть???????

----------


## akskoss

Добрый день, выложите пожалуйста РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 5 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, ссылки в теме не работают, спасибо. Можно выслать ссылку на почту akskoss@gmail.com.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, выложите пожалуйста РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 5 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, ссылки в теме не работают, спасибо. Можно выслать ссылку на почту akskoss@gmail.com.


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы или ссылку на Совместимо у меня в подписи, там все работает.

----------


## akskoss

спасибо

----------


## omakidza

Добрый день. Пожалуйста, у кого есть, поделитесь последним релизом _1с-Рарус"Управление рестораном ред.3"_, полный дистрибутив.

----------


## allverybad

Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста, 1С-Рарус "Такси и аренда автомобилей есть"? Заранее благодарствую.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста, 1С-Рарус "Такси и аренда автомобилей есть"? Заранее благодарствую.


 - Есть. См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## allverybad

К сожалению, нет. Там "Управление автотранспортом", а необходимо "Такси и аренда автомобилей", версия 1.0.9.2 (вроде), без защиты. Ну или я не вижу =(

----------


## Ukei

> К сожалению, нет. Там "Управление автотранспортом", а необходимо "Такси и аренда автомобилей", версия 1.0.9.2 (вроде), без защиты. Ну или я не вижу =(


 - Нет проблем, сейчас и добавим:

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Такси и аренда автомобилей", релиз 1.0.4.3 от 10.12.2013*

Установка, без демо (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

allverybad (13.11.2018), skrow (13.11.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.13.1 от 28.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 3.0.13.1 от 19.10.2018*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.5.86 от 31.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.5.111 от 29.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.5.118 от 10.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.5.129 от 20.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.112.3 от 26.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.112.4 от 05.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.112.5 от 02.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.62 от 02.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.15.65 от 16.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.3.4.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)", релиз 3.3.5.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.1.1 от 24.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.2.1.1 от 25.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AntonBorisovic (12.11.2018), farhod54 (24.12.2021), firstvds (12.12.2018), Frey2Dogs (30.01.2019), klad7777777 (12.11.2018)

----------


## AntonBorisovic

Здравствуйте, есть какой - нибудь способ обойти Систему защиты конфигурации Рарус: Ресторан?

----------

mvv1984 (27.01.2019)

----------


## AntonBorisovic

Если нет способа, то что можно использовать в качестве фронт-офиса Рарус: Общепит? 
 Если отказаться от  Раруса, что есть из похожих решений?

----------

mvv1984 (27.01.2019)

----------


## niyaz.zakirov

Здравствуйте, у меня тоже необходимость появилась в Рарус.Ресторан. Может есть у кого нибудь отученная версия или знает способ обхода? Спасибо

----------

mvv1984 (27.01.2019)

----------


## Pits2000

Добрый день!
Подскажите какая конфа  Рарус АвтоСервис рабочая и где скачать? Я так понял "отученые" конфы просто не просят ключ, но они не рабочие.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите какая конфа  Рарус АвтоСервис рабочая и где скачать? Я так понял "отученые" конфы просто не просят ключ, но они не рабочие.


 - Отученность целиком зависит от того, кто отучал. Иногда - да, снята защита только на вход в базу. Но не стоит думать что где-то есть закрома с реально работающими конфигами и их ото всех скрывают. Увы, ссылка из 1-го поста это все что мы имеем.

----------


## Pits2000

> - Отученность целиком зависит от того, кто отучал. Иногда - да, снята защита только на вход в базу. Но не стоит думать что где-то есть закрома с реально работающими конфигами и их ото всех скрывают. Увы, ссылка из 1-го поста это все что мы имеем.


Так в первом посту конфигурации Автосервиса со словом "отученый" что 4,5 версия рабочие? Или там снята защита на вход?

----------


## Ukei

> Так в первом посту конфигурации Автосервиса со словом "отученый" что 4,5 версия рабочие? Или там снята защита на вход?


 - Уже не помню, не я отучал. Но пока жалоб на неё не было. Ну, кроме того, что свежее нет, ессно.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.15.07 от 16.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

klad7777777 (20.11.2018)

----------


## Manhuntz90

Добрый день.Ребят дайте пожалуйста кто либо последний релиз РАРУС МФО (с поддержкой гост 2012) можно даже не отученный...

----------


## Kinaf

Добрый день! Поделитесь кто-то, пожалуйста, свежим обновлением  РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) после релиза 1.1.49.3

----------


## Kobra206

Добрый день! Есть у кого-нибудь файл конфы или чистая БД Конфигурация РАРУС:"1С:CRM ПРОФ / КОРП + Управление Производственным Предприятием" релиз 1.3.113.2/1.4.11.3 или что-то близкое к нему? Нужно обновлять совсем древний релиз...

----------


## ЕленаВладим

Здравствуйте!
Нашла необходимое у вас:
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.10.5 от 26.04.2018
А как ее установить? Что нужно сделать? Достаточно просто установить, запустить и работать?
Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте!
> Нашла необходимое у вас:
> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.10.5 от 26.04.2018
> А как ее установить? Что нужно сделать? Достаточно просто установить, запустить и работать?
> Спасибо.


 - У 95% отраслевых конфигов есть своя защита, т.ч. если ключа у Вас нет, то качать имеет смысл только установки с пометкой ОТУЧЕННАЯ. Либо искать того, кто отучит конфигурацию для Вас.

----------

allexrul (17.12.2018)

----------


## СерегаК

Здравствуйте!
Есть у кого нить Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз *2.0.11.1*.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Romzhb

Добрый день! Поделитесь кто-то, пожалуйста, свежим обновлением РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 1.1.51.1

----------


## Serj30

Добрый день, подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли УАТ Стандарт 2.1 отученный (необходимо снять запрет на вход). Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте!
> Есть у кого нить Конфигурация "РАРУС: Модуль "Управление автотранспортом" для ERP Управление предприятием", релиз *2.0.11.1*.
> Заранее спасибо.


 - Есть. См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## victus

Здравствуйте, у кого есть обновления на 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации начиная с версии 5.0.11.4

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа, если есть у кого нибудь 1С:Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство 2. Модуль для 1С:ERP 2 выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте, у кого есть обновления на 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации начиная с версии 5.0.11.4


 - В ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ смотрели? Там этот конфиг идет за ВДГб, но это одно и то же.

----------


## martini197

Добрый вечер! Что вы выложили ранее 1С-Рарус:Сборник рецептур на 3.0 Общепите не идет. Нет более обновленного под третий. Спасибо заранее за помощь.

----------


## martini197

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит" - Рецептуры + справочник ХЭХ продуктов*
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


Вот тема.

----------


## test112

Добрый день, имею унф 1.6 + CRM, редакция 2.0 (1.6.10/2.0.12)( от Раруса), хочу обновиться, читаю файл редми. 
"ВНИМАНИЕ!!! 
КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ НЕ РЕКОМЕНДУЕТСЯ переходить на данный релиз с объединенного решения 
на основе CRM 2.0! Это может привести к потере данных в информационной базе. 
Для корректного перехода с версии 2.0 предназначен промежуточный переходный релиз 1.6.11.84/3.0.6.8." 


этот промежуточный релиз никак не могу найти(, возможен ли какой то альтернативный способ? может быть есть версия 1.6.10- 1.6.11 , но уже с crm 3.0 ?  
Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## СерегаК

Не могу найти...там только 2.0.10.1(((

----------


## СерегаК

> - Есть. См. 1-е сообщение темы.


Не могу найти...там только 2.0.10.1(((

----------


## Ukei

> Не могу найти...там только 2.0.10.1(((


 - А, прошу прощения, не увидел что Вы конкретную версию ищете. Посмотрите в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ по ссылке на Совместимо у меня в подписи, если там нет, то увы.

----------


## test112

Увидел новый продукт 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление нашей строительной фирмой не у кого еще нет?

----------


## Ukei

> Увидел новый продукт 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление нашей строительной фирмой не у кого еще нет?


 - Будет скоро. А вот кросспостить не надо, вопроса в одной теме вполне достаточно.

----------


## jack1988

Выложите пожалуйста последнюю версию РАРУС Магазин Одежды и обуви

----------


## allexrul

Привет всем. Подскажите, как скоро будут обновления на "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями CRM"? Последнее 2.0.19.21, но там нет НДС 20%.

----------


## Ukei

> Выложите пожалуйста последнюю версию РАРУС Магазин Одежды и обуви


 - Лежит по ссылке на Совместимо у меня в подписи со дня выхода на портале 1С. Установка будет чуть позже.

----------

Couraga (17.11.2020)

----------


## tenikov

Нужна установка Модуль 1С:Управление автотранспортом для 1С:ERP версии 2.0.12.1
Есть возможность выложить?

----------


## NWsFF

может кто то поделится обновлением или конфигурацией Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ версии 2.0.7.1, ссылки в данной теме не работают

----------


## NWsFF

> может кто то поделится обновлением или конфигурацией Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ версии 2.0.7.1, ссылки в данной теме не работают


нашел ответ выше, в ссылка уважаемого Ukei

----------


## Ukei

> нашел ответ выше, в ссылка уважаемого Ukei


 - Все обновления появляются в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ по ссылке на Совместимо у меня в подписи в день их выхода на портале 1С.

----------

NWsFF (18.12.2018)

----------


## jack1988

> - Лежит по ссылке на Совместимо у меня в подписи со дня выхода на портале 1С. Установка будет чуть позже.



Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.15.40 от 09.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.5.135 от 06.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.5.143 от 20.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.113.2 от 23.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.64 от 07.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.16.120 от 03.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.2.1 от 15.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.2.2.1 от 16.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей строительной фирмой", релиз 1.6.15.40 от 09.11.2018*

Файл конфигурации CF:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

ivan_777777 (22.03.2019), klad7777777 (21.12.2018)

----------


## sternu

Добрый день!
Есть у кого-нибудь обновление 1.1.51.3 для конфигурации "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.1"?
Мой релиз 1.1.49.3

----------


## sternu

Добрый день!
Есть у кого-нибудь обновление 1.1.51.3 для конфигурации "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.1"?
Мой релиз 1.1.49.3

----------


## Persempre

Добрый день. Можно выложить обновления УТ CRM 3.0.11.14 и выше. Совсем недавно вышло обновление самое последнее с НДС, его тоже можно выложить? То что есть сейчас в вечном архиве 3.0.11.12 не обновляется до *13.3. Заранее спасибо

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день. Нужная помочишь, обновление для 1С Хлебобулочного и кондитерского производства 1.3 HB-UPP_1.3.112.2_updsetup скачивал тут но оно не устанавливается конфигурация его не видит. Есть правильное обновление. Буду очень благодарен

----------


## Persempre

3.0.14.11 последняя версия. Можно выложить - новый год без неё не состоится. И 12 релиз, ну пожалуйстааааааа :)

----------

lvs083 (09.01.2019)

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. Нужная помочишь, обновление для 1С Хлебобулочного и кондитерского производства 1.3 HB-UPP_1.3.112.2_updsetup скачивал тут но оно не устанавливается конфигурация его не видит. Есть правильное обновление. Буду очень благодарен


 - Тут все вопросы к 1С, файл взят с их портала. Попробуйте указать обновление вручную, если Конфигуратор его на автомате не видит.

----------


## allexrul

Я поставил 13.3. НДС там нет( Прошу, у кого есть, выложите пожалуйста обновления.

----------


## ra093

> Я поставил 13.3. НДС там нет( Прошу, у кого есть, выложите пожалуйста обновления.


Верно, НДС 20% сделали в 3.0.14.1, тоже его жду.

----------


## sternu

Коллеги, 10.12.18 вышел последний релиз "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.1" 1.1.51.3. Неужели нет ни у кого? Очень нужно, там НДС 20%!

----------


## waldim

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста, если есть у кого, конфигурацией 1С:Предприятие 8. Фастфуд. Фронт-офис (описание тут: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/861722/).

----------


## Hronosss

В свете изменения НДС буду очень благодарен за конфигурации розницы-аптеки. Они тут к большому сожалению с августа не появляются(

----------


## Ukei

> В свете изменения НДС буду очень благодарен за конфигурации розницы-аптеки. Они тут к большому сожалению с августа не появляются(


 - ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ по ссылке на Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------

Hronosss (29.12.2018)

----------


## Hronosss

> - ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ по ссылке на Совместимо у меня в подписи.


Огромнейшее Вам спасибище!

----------


## sternu

А есть надежда под новогодней елочкой форума найти обновление для "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.1"? )

----------


## AlexAVG

присоединяюсь к вопросу. хотелось бы найти обновление РАРУС "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.1" с  1.1.49.3 до 1.1.51.4
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день.  1С:Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство, редакция 1.3 удивительная поддержка и удивительно ПО 
Тут оказалось все намного проще официально выложенные обновления проходит только до версии 1.3.111.1. Как говорит сам разработчик "Кто то что накосячил" поэтому для обновления дальше нужно связываться с ними и тогда они вышлют вам релиз. Через который можно будет обновиться, но на этом приключения не заканчиваются. Там идет обновления сервера лицензий и если у Вас его нет то вы не запуститесь. Проще всего его поставить это будет релиз 1.3.112.4. и сразу же устанавливать релиз 1.3.113.5. Если база работе на SQL то еще и ошибки полезут. Удивительно и это стоимость ПО 250 т базовая поставка и плюс рабочие места.

----------


## konoplev

Добрый день ищу Магазин техники и средств связи отученую

----------


## kserdyukov

http://depositfiles.com/files/sfjyqgul0
Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.13.04)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 3.0.14.11 от 24.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.13.04*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.15.09 от 18.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.15.10 от 21.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Sherdrada

Здравствуйте. когда появятся на форуме последние обновления для "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.1"?

----------


## AlexAVG

> Здравствуйте. когда появятся на форуме последние обновления для "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.1"?


пока ни у кого нету. Вот ответ на вопрос в попрошайке:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post521829
так что ждемс... или пора новую тему открывать и скидываться на Отраслевой ИТС )))

----------

Ukei (09.01.2019)

----------


## sternu

> пока ни у кого нету. Вот ответ на вопрос в попрошайке:
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post521829
> так что ждемс... или пора новую тему открывать и скидываться на Отраслевой ИТС )))


Прошерстил типовую конфигурацию "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.50.1), которая лежит в основе "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.1" на предмет перехода на НДС 20%. Пришел к выводу, что изменений мало, т.к. система в целом готова к работе с НДС 20%. Единственная существенная "доработка" - это обработка "Помощник замены ставки НДС на 20%", которая в номенклатуре меняет ставку НДС. Но это элементарно делается групповой обработкой справочников и документов. Я это выполнил, пока так работаем )

----------


## serg75132

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли инструкция как интегрировать РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация ? При помощи сравнения и объединения конфигураций ? Спасибо

----------


## AlexAVG

> Прошерстил типовую конфигурацию "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.50.1), которая лежит в основе "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.1" на предмет перехода на НДС 20%. Пришел к выводу, что изменений мало, т.к. система в целом готова к работе с НДС 20%. Единственная существенная "доработка" - это обработка "Помощник замены ставки НДС на 20%", которая в номенклатуре меняет ставку НДС. Но это элементарно делается групповой обработкой справочников и документов. Я это выполнил, пока так работаем )


Да последний релиз УТ+СРМ 1.1.49.3 имеет ставку 20%, но обновление требуется чтобы стандартный обмен с БП 3.0 (думаю та же ситуация с 2.0) работал.
с тем что изменений мало, в корне не соглашусь. Сравните релизы УТ 10_3_47_3 и 10_3_50_1 и сразу увидите объем работ по переносу типовых изменений от 1С.
почему УТ 10_3_47_3, потому что именно этот релиз является основой последнего доступного УТ+СРМ 1.1.49.3

----------


## AlexAVG

> Прошерстил типовую конфигурацию "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.50.1), которая лежит в основе "Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.1" на предмет перехода на НДС 20%. Пришел к выводу, что изменений мало, т.к. система в целом готова к работе с НДС 20%. Единственная существенная "доработка" - это обработка "Помощник замены ставки НДС на 20%", которая в номенклатуре меняет ставку НДС. Но это элементарно делается групповой обработкой справочников и документов. Я это выполнил, пока так работаем )


Да последний релиз УТ+СРМ 1.1.49.3 имеет ставку 20%, но обновление требуется чтобы стандартный обмен с БП 3.0 (думаю та же ситуация с 2.0) работал.
с тем что изменений мало, в корне не соглашусь. Сравните релизы УТ 10_3_47_3 и 10_3_50_1 и сразу увидите объем работ по переносу типовых изменений от 1С.
почему УТ 10_3_47_3, потому что именно этот релиз является основой последнего доступного УТ+СРМ 1.1.49.3

----------


## StrateGG

Добрый день! Появится ли Релиз для Рарус общепит 3.0.66.70? мой релиз 3.0.64.34

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Появится ли Релиз для Рарус общепит 3.0.66.70? мой релиз 3.0.64.34


 - И 66.70 и 67.43 лежат в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ со дня их выхода на портале 1С. Ссылка Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------

StrateGG (13.01.2019)

----------


## asmes

Скажите, а нет ли отученной конфигурации "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП". Прям очень надо, найти не могу(

----------


## AlexAVG

> Да последний релиз УТ+СРМ 1.1.49.3 имеет ставку 20%, но обновление требуется чтобы стандартный обмен с БП 3.0 (думаю та же ситуация с 2.0) работал.
> с тем что изменений мало, в корне не соглашусь. Сравните релизы УТ 10_3_47_3 и 10_3_50_1 и сразу увидите объем работ по переносу типовых изменений от 1С.
> почему УТ 10_3_47_3, потому что именно этот релиз является основой последнего доступного УТ+СРМ 1.1.49.3


Доделал обновление УТ+СРМ 1.1.49.3 с вживлением модулей от УТ 10.3.50.1 и переносом как собственных доработок так и инжектов от Раруса.
Ну че коллеги, обычно обновление этой слегка дописанной конфиги занимало 2-3 часа. Ну а с этим способом "закат солнца вручную" заняло все 9, еще бы их кто оплатил, я бы вообще не возражал, но начальству не объяснишь). так что нужно искать апдейты...

----------

Ukei (14.01.2019)

----------


## AlexAVG

> Скажите, а нет ли отученной конфигурации "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП". Прям очень надо, найти не могу(


все что связано со словом РАРУС отучить крайне тяжело. ябы сказал что проще купить оригинал. Особенно если планируете в продуктивное использование. А на "поглядеть" как говорил уважаемый Ukei, можете за бесплатно вызвать франчей и они будут вам показывать эту конфу до потери пульса.

----------


## timm83

Доброй ночи!
поделитесь пож-та последней полной версией (cf) УТИВСК 3.0 (Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами), которая есть, или ткните носом! я нашел только 3.0.1.12

----------


## bblack2008

Добрый день.
А когда примерно ожидается полная сборка Общепит 2.0.66.66?
Чтобы с НДС 20% была.
У меня он обновляется только через объединение конфигураций, а крайняя полная в архиве 2.0.64

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день.
> А когда примерно ожидается полная сборка Общепит 2.0.66.66?
> Чтобы с НДС 20% была.
> У меня он обновляется только через объединение конфигураций, а крайняя полная в архиве 2.0.64


 - Ближе к концу недели.

----------

bblack2008 (14.01.2019), Bladenv (18.01.2019)

----------


## sternu

> Доделал обновление УТ+СРМ 1.1.49.3 с вживлением модулей от УТ 10.3.50.1 и переносом как собственных доработок так и инжектов от Раруса.
> Ну че коллеги, обычно обновление этой слегка дописанной конфиги занимало 2-3 часа. Ну а с этим способом "закат солнца вручную" заняло все 9, еще бы их кто оплатил, я бы вообще не возражал, но начальству не объяснишь). так что нужно искать апдейты...


Да вы ж меня без ножа застрелили :((( Мне этой конфой осталось пользоваться месяц-два, пока переходим на комплексную автоматизацию. Очень не хочется платить 3000 деревянных за обновление на такой короткий период...

----------


## Bladenv

Добрый день! Подскажите можно ли получить обновление, но лучше CF релиза.  
Розница. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.2	2.2.11.16 от 28.12.18.  Конфигурация лицензионная но покупать ради этого подписку ИТС очень не хочется да и даже если покупать то пока суть да дело неделя пройдет.
Предыдущее ИСТ всё израсходовал на обращения в компанию разработчик 1С Рарус. Нужны были формы и некоторые моменты подправить, однако они долго выясняли, через 2 месяца согласились с пожеланиями однако ничего в новых релизах не сделали, а потом кончилась подписка и они перестали отвечать. Буду благодарен за свежие релизы, т.к. при таком подходе разработчика нет желания тратиться на ИТС.

----------


## Bladenv

Добрый день! Подскажите можно ли получить обновление, но лучше CF релиза.  
Розница. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.2	2.2.11.16 от 28.12.18.  Конфигурация лицензионная но покупать ради этого подписку ИТС очень не хочется да и даже если покупать то пока суть да дело неделя пройдет.
Предыдущее ИСТ всё израсходовал на обращения в компанию разработчик 1С Рарус. Нужны были формы и некоторые моменты подправить, однако они долго выясняли, через 2 месяца согласились с пожеланиями однако ничего в новых релизах не сделали, а потом кончилась подписка и они перестали отвечать. Буду благодарен за свежие релизы, т.к. при таком подходе разработчика нет желания тратиться на ИТС.

----------


## Bladenv

> Добрый день! Подскажите можно ли получить обновление, но лучше CF релиза.  
> Розница. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.2	2.2.11.16 от 28.12.18.  Конфигурация лицензионная но покупать ради этого подписку ИТС очень не хочется да и даже если покупать то пока суть да дело неделя пройдет.
> Предыдущее ИСТ всё израсходовал на обращения в компанию разработчик 1С Рарус. Нужны были формы и некоторые моменты подправить, однако они долго выясняли, через 2 месяца согласились с пожеланиями однако ничего в новых релизах не сделали, а потом кончилась подписка и они перестали отвечать. Буду благодарен за свежие релизы, т.к. при таком подходе разработчика нет желания тратиться на ИТС.


Нашёл. Спасибо!

----------


## Pikabu

> Добрый день. Пожалуйста, у кого есть, поделитесь последним релизом _1с-Рарус"Управление рестораном ред.3"_, полный дистрибутив.


Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Pikabu

https://rarus.ru/1c-restoran/1c-raru...b-release-link

полный дистрибутив 3.0.76 .Буду премного благодарен

----------


## rassigor

Привет, есть отученная версия UT+CRM 2.0.19.21, сейчас перешел на 3.0 + УТ, поделитесь отученной UT CRM_3.0.14.11 или близкой к этой версии, спасибо.

----------


## noxomb

Приветствую. А Общепит отученную, можно апдейтить с сайта? или только отсюда качать релизы? А то скачал с ИТС апдейты, а он их не видит, пихаешь ему файл апдейта, он говорит что там для других релизов.

----------


## andmerd

Добрый день, ищу последние обновления 1С-Рарус: Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений, ред.1.1., спасибо.

----------


## bblack2008

Стоит Общепит 2.0
Обновками с ИТС не обновляется.
Только полными cf.
Жду 2.0.66.66 чтобы обновиться на новый НДС.
Апдейты не подхватываются.

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Здравствуйте, добрые люди подскажите пожалуйста где найти обновления для ломаной версии 1С Общепит 3.0.64.34, сама версия работает, но вдруг придётся обновлять, а это скорее всего, вопрос времени, то где потом можно найти для неё обновления?

----------


## Ukei

> Приветствую. А Общепит отученную, можно апдейтить с сайта? или только отсюда качать релизы? А то скачал с ИТС апдейты, а он их не видит, пихаешь ему файл апдейта, он говорит что там для других релизов.


 - Только отученной же версией.

----------


## Ukei

> Стоит Общепит 2.0
> Обновками с ИТС не обновляется.
> Только полными cf.
> Жду 2.0.66.66 чтобы обновиться на новый НДС.
> Апдейты не подхватываются.


 - Вам отученный нужен или неломанный?

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте, добрые люди подскажите пожалуйста где найти обновления для ломаной версии 1С Общепит 3.0.64.34, сама версия работает, но вдруг придётся обновлять, а это скорее всего, вопрос времени, то где потом можно найти для неё обновления?


 - Пока что нигде, ломанное можно обновить только ломанным, а обновлений таких не бывает.

----------


## bblack2008

как я понимаю, отученный содержит в составе папку Crack и обычный релиз.
Если так, то мне очень необходим обычный релиз без этой папки.
Конфа стоит на сервере, ключи воткнуты в него.
Но, зараза такая, апдейтами не обновляется, только cf.
Поддержки ИТС нет, спасаемся только вашими усилиями.

----------


## a.perminov

Доброго времени суток.

На портале 1С: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 3	3.0.14.13	15.01.19

здесь Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.7.1 от 28.12.2017

Последней версии с НДС 20% нет?

----------


## Ukei

> как я понимаю, отученный содержит в составе папку Crack и обычный релиз.
> Если так, то мне очень необходим обычный релиз без этой папки.
> Конфа стоит на сервере, ключи воткнуты в него.
> Но, зараза такая, апдейтами не обновляется, только cf.
> Поддержки ИТС нет, спасаемся только вашими усилиями.


 - В 99 случаях из 100 никаких папок Crack не бывает. Переписывается сама конфигурация в части кода, отвечающего за защиту.

----------


## a.perminov

Нашел в http://www.unibytes.com/folder/RexeTRiCm40B

----------


## a.perminov

Полной сборки последней нет? upd накатывать оч долго

----------


## Ukei

> Полной сборки последней нет? upd накатывать оч долго


 - Пока нет. Но конфиги от Рарус обычно не очень любят обновляться цф-ами.

----------


## a.perminov

> - Пока нет. Но конфиги от Рарус обычно не очень любят обновляться цф-ами.


У меня 2.0.19.6, слегка дописанная. upd не вариант совсем. Да и обновлялся я раньше через большое кол-во релизов. Проблемы были, но не такие, чтоб upd накатывать.
К тому же как по мне, вероятность ошибок такая же, ибо обработчики перехода на релиз выполняются последовательно.

----------


## bblack2008

> - В 99 случаях из 100 никаких папок Crack не бывает. Переписывается сама конфигурация в части кода, отвечающего за защиту.


Конфигурация из архива http://www.unibytes.com/Kpc6_bud-1-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
Food_2.0.66.64_keyless_setup.zip содержит в себе две папки "setup" и  "crack".
Я думал, что в ней сама конфигурация и отучалка.
По крайней мере именно из этого архива я обновлялся нормально чисто cf-кой, не используя папку  "crack".

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурация из архива http://www.unibytes.com/Kpc6_bud-1-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
> Food_2.0.66.64_keyless_setup.zip содержит в себе две папки "setup" и  "crack".
> Я думал, что в ней сама конфигурация и отучалка.
> По крайней мере именно из этого архива я обновлялся нормально чисто cf-кой, не используя папку  "crack".


 - Crack тут это просто необходимая для работы программы обработка, помещаемая в правильное место. Отучена от ключа сама конфигурация.

----------


## sniperpavel13

Добрый день. Может у кого-нибудь появилось обновления на Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1 релиз 1.1.52.1?
Спасибо

----------


## sniperpavel13

Добрый день. Может у кого-нибудь появилось обновления на Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1 релиз 1.1.52.1?
Спасибо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Здравствуйте! Вышел новый релиз!!!!!
Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (*5.1.15.15*) от *30.01.2019*
*5.1.15.15*
=========
- Исправлены ошибки работы защиты блока автосалона.
- Исправлено заполнение цен табличных частей документов от расчетных типов цен.
- Исправлен расчет цен в печатной форме ТОРГ-13 документа поступления товаров.


Шаблон: https://yadi.sk/d/CDd8_MH7Nj6dHQ
Обновление: https://yadi.sk/d/KrLdzg4j70NTyg
Бонус: https://yadi.sk/i/H86Lm3jUXHh4BQ

----------

kuv (05.02.2019)

----------


## zurbagan

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.2.2.1 от 16.11.2018 из этого поста https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post514773 
не запускается, выдает при первом запуске
ДанныеПроизводственногоКа  лендаря.Колонки.Добавить("К  одПроизводственногоКаленд  аря", Новый ОписаниеТипов("Строка",,,,КС)  );
по причине:
Неверное имя колонки

----------


## zurbagan

Или это не отученная?

----------


## zurbagan

И какая последняя версия отученной?

----------


## Vcomp71

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM+ITIL", релиз 1.0.8.2*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


1. Первый источник показывает, что файл удален http://www.unibytes.com/mdlbWF_lc8wLqw-Us4P3UgBB
2. Не скачивает до конца https://turbo.to/aeybqtrd3zcy.html
3. Источник - файл отсутствует  https://dfiles.ru/files/5iv71fggc

----------


## Ukei

> Или это не отученная?


 - См. 1-й пост темы, там отдельно даны ссылки на последние отученные версии.

----------

zurbagan (02.02.2019)

----------


## Ukei

> 1. Первый источник показывает, что файл удален http://www.unibytes.com/mdlbWF_lc8wLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> 2. Не скачивает до конца https://turbo.to/aeybqtrd3zcy.html
> 3. Источник - файл отсутствует  https://dfiles.ru/files/5iv71fggc


 - Скачал с турбобита без проблем. Попробуйте качать через US Downloader.

----------


## Ugolnikovmikha

Здравствуйте. Может ли кто выложить обновления Рарус Общепит 3 с версии 3.0.64.34, и Рарус Ресторан с версии 1.0.17.9 до актуальных.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте. Может ли кто выложить обновления Рарус Общепит 3 с версии 3.0.64.34, и Рарус Ресторан с версии 1.0.17.9 до актуальных.
> Заранее благодарен.


 - Все это уже выложено. У меня в подписи, ссылка на Совместимо.

----------

Elfiyka (18.02.2019), Ugolnikovmikha (04.02.2019)

----------


## overka1

Скачала конфу Ломбард 4 ЕПС, выдает окно при запуске "не подключается к серверу лицензирования", это потому что не ломаная? и можно ли вообще эту конфу отучить от запроса ключей и лицензий?

----------


## Ukei

> Скачала конфу Ломбард 4 ЕПС, выдает окно при запуске "не подключается к серверу лицензирования", это потому что не ломаная? и можно ли вообще эту конфу отучить от запроса ключей и лицензий?


 - Так и должно быть. Конфигурации от Рарус нетиповые, у них есть доп. защита. Так что если у Вас нет ключа, то качать имеет смысл только сборки с пометкой ОТУЧЕННАЯ. К сожалению, таковых очень немного.

----------


## killermss

Либо можно попросить сломать кого-то :)))

----------


## Blackemir

Добрый день. У нас установлена Рарус Общепит 3.0.64.34, очень нужно обновление до последней. Может у кого есть?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. У нас установлена Рарус Общепит 3.0.64.34, очень нужно обновление до последней. Может у кого есть?


 - У меня в подписи, ссылка на Совместимо.

----------

Blackemir (07.02.2019), Vovenco (19.01.2021)

----------


## cominter

Скинте плиз Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.16.153 от 28.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.66 от 26.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.68 от 24.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.67.67 от 18.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.15.12 от 18.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.15.14 от 25.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.15.15 от 30.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.16.176 от 10.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 3.3.41.20*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 3.3.41.21*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.62.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.66.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.67.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.67.3*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.16.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.48 от 10.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.49 от 31.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.66.49 от 31.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.67.2 от 09.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.67.4 от 17.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.67.8 от 05.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.67.8 от 05.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.15.65 от 08.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.15.65 от 08.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.16.166 от 14.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.16.166 от 14.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

expertBB (12.04.2019), kosta_ks (14.03.2019)

----------


## Vcomp71

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит" - Рецептуры + справочник ХЭХ продуктов*
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


Это для какой версии рецептуры?

----------


## Ukei

> Это для какой версии рецептуры?


 - Для 2.0 точно подходит, про 3.0 не знаю.

----------


## ramzedo

Сразу извиняюсь, если задаю вопрос не в той теме. Имею платформу 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.10.2667) с конфигурацией 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит (2.0.66.60)(рарус), как обновить конфигурацию до версии 3****?

----------


## Elfiyka

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, для Конфигурации "Управление Автотранспортом Проф" как перейти с релиза 2.0.8.1 на  2.2.4.1? Как обычное обновление?

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, для Конфигурации "Управление Автотранспортом Проф" как перейти с релиза 2.0.8.1 на  2.2.4.1? Как обычное обновление?


 - Скачиваете 2.2.4.1 и читаете в ридми с каких релизов возможно обновление на этот. Ничего нового. ))

----------

Elfiyka (18.02.2019)

----------


## Elfiyka

> - Скачиваете 2.2.4.1 и читаете в ридми с каких релизов возможно обновление на этот. Ничего нового. ))


В ридми этой инфы нет. Но методом тыка получилось, можно обновить на 2.2.2.1, а дальше уже 2.2.4.1

----------


## Elfiyka

> - Скачиваете 2.2.4.1 и читаете в ридми с каких релизов возможно обновление на этот. Ничего нового. ))


в файле UpdInfo

----------


## eTix

Добрый день, есть у кого нибудь конфигурация "Рарус: Кассир" под 1С 7.7 отученная? Что то на подобии такого

----------


## dimkachudo

Можно дать ссылку на РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), ред. 3.0 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
в первом посту не открывается она

----------


## Ukei

> Можно дать ссылку на РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), ред. 3.0 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
> в первом посту не открывается она


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.1.12*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

klad7777777 (21.02.2019), test112 (21.02.2019)

----------


## test112

Добрый день, есть у кого нибудь конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.16 ? Последняя если не ошибаюсь.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## serg2017

Всем добрый день. У меня "РАРУС: Общепит" 2.0.61.4 поделитесь обновлениями до последнего релиза. Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Всем добрый день. У меня "РАРУС: Общепит" 2.0.61.4 поделитесь обновлениями до последнего релиза. Заранее всем спасибо.


 - У меня в подписи, ссылка на Совместимо.

----------

Vcomp71 (23.02.2019)

----------


## Vcomp71

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит" - Рецептуры + справочник ХЭХ продуктов*
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


А как рецептуры запустить? Нарезал на диск - запусти пишет "Зафиксирована попытка использования нелегальной копии".

----------


## margo2011

Добрый день! очень нужна 1С Смета отученная. Можно отдельно, но лучше в составе поставки Управление строительной организацией. Она там не запускает дерево смет, а это основа работы

----------


## Sysoev86

у кого-нибудь появилось обновление на РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 1.1.51.4 или свежее ?

----------


## BlackAngelPRM

Добрый день! 

Есть у кого-нибудь свежая версия : РАРУС:Управление нашей строительной фирмой	1.6.16.204

----------


## BlackAngelPRM

Добрый день! 

Есть у кого-нибудь свежая версия : РАРУС:Управление нашей строительной фирмой	1.6.16.204

----------


## istyak

Здравствуйте! Может у кого-нибудь есть последние релизы Комбината питания? Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## ringen

Здравствуйте
1с управление Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), ред. 3.0
 в телефонии 3 free лицензии 
есть возможность как-то это расширить до 10 хотябы?

----------


## Филимон

Был бы признателен если кто выложит Общепит КОРП 3.0.67.44 или выше. Не ломанный

----------


## vampig

Будьте добрый, поделитесь обновлениями на Рарус МФО Микрофинансовая Организация. Спасибо!

----------


## kosta_ks

Привет!
Мне нужна документация по Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.4 ,
подскажите где можно скачать или может кто-то поделиться?

Спасибо.

----------


## helloman

Здравствуйте, нужны обновления для фронта Рарус Рестарт

----------


## Red_2000

Коллеги, кто может поделиться отученной CRM 3.0 Стандарт релиз 3.0.12.4? Очень надо.

----------


## TinyToon

Добрый день.
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.72.2 от 22.01.2016

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

В интерфейсе  Отдел ГСМ (УТП)
Выдает ошибку Управление лицензированием.
Управление транспортным предприятием, редакция 1.3
[16.03.2019 11:39:30]: Адрес сервера не указан
Код ошибки = 10000 (URL = )

Можете исправить ?

Или может кто поделиться отученной версией постарше ?.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день.
> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление транспортным предприятием", релиз 1.3.72.2 от 22.01.2016
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:
> 
> В интерфейсе  Отдел ГСМ (УТП)
> Выдает ошибку Управление лицензированием.
> Управление транспортным предприятием, редакция 1.3
> [16.03.2019 11:39:30]: Адрес сервера не указан
> ...



 - УТП это не типовая конфигурация, т.ч. у неё есть доп. защита. Если ключа у Вас нет, то качать имеет смысл только установки с пометкой ОТУЧЕННАЯ. Увы, для УТП таких пока не появлялось.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.15.40 от 09.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.16.204 от 01.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, ЭМУЛЯТОР) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.14.15 от 01.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.15.3 от 01.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 3.0.14.12 от 29.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 3.0.14.13 от 30.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 3.0.14.14 от 08.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.7.85 от 01.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.115.2 от 14.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, ЭМУЛЯТОР) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.118.1 от 07.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, ЭМУЛЯТОР) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.71 от 15.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.39.2 от 10.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.40.4 от 21.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.1.4 от 07.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.17.10 от 26.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.17.11 от 20.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.16.204 от 28.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.0.9.1 от 15.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.1.1 от 19.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.3.1 от 27.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.4.1 от 24.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.2.3.1 от 27.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.2.4.1 от 24.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.14.14 от 13.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Avesha78 (01.04.2019), mixa_novikov (30.04.2019), Red_2000 (17.03.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Председатель ТСЖ", релиз 1.0.16.2 от 23.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Председатель ТСЖ", релиз 1.0.16.4 от 11.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Председатель ТСЖ БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.0.16.4 от 11.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.50 от 21.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.67.10 от 19.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.68.1 от 28.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений", релиз 1.1.8.3*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.16.204 от 28.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.16.204 от 28.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Avesha78 (01.04.2019), Red_2000 (17.03.2019), terra_ink (21.03.2019)

----------


## Red_2000

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.14.15 от 01.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.15.3 от 01.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Red_2000

А будут ли отученные CF-ы этих релизов? Заранее  спасибо.

----------


## test112

Добрый день, будьте добрый поделитесь  "РАРУС: Управление нашей фирмой + CRM" 1.6.17! заранее спасибо!

----------


## DonDigiDon

Вечер добрый! Может кто знает, есть ли руководство пользователя или какая-либо литература к 1С:CRM. Модуль для 1С:КА2 ?

----------


## terra_ink

Пожалуйста, выложите РАРУС/ВДГБ: Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений", релиз 1.1.9.1 от 15.03.19. очень нужно!!!

----------


## Goodman_1

а можно скачать с какого-то  норм файлообменника  без смс  и спонсоров конфиг РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ?
перезалейте  плиз на FEX

----------


## Ukei

> а можно скачать с какого-то  норм файлообменника  без смс  и спонсоров конфиг РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ?
> перезалейте  плиз на FEX


 - Установку никто Вам не переложит, она авторская, так что это будет нарушение правил. Со всех обменников тут можно сказать без sms. Самое быстрое - отдаете ссылку на 2bay.org проге US Downloader и получаете скорость 1-1,5 Мб/с.

----------


## Sherzod1984

[QUOTE=Ukei;534536] Доброго времени суток! ОТУЧЕННАЯ, бывает это? Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.16.204 от 28.02.2019, задания спасибо!

----------


## KirPlastelinin

доброго. а "Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ, редакция 2.2, версия 2.2.5.1 от 29.03.2019" будет выложен?

----------


## Ukei

> доброго. а "Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ, редакция 2.2, версия 2.2.5.1 от 29.03.2019" будет выложен?


 - Выложено в день выхода в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, ссылка на Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------

pro9793 (24.04.2019)

----------


## Ukei

[QUOTE=Sherzod1984;534986]


> Доброго времени суток! ОТУЧЕННАЯ, бывает это? Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.16.204 от 28.02.2019, задания спасибо!


 - Пока нет. Но можете посмотреть альтернативу вот тут: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....80%D0%BE%D0%BC

----------


## KirPlastelinin

благодарю Вас!

----------


## taktika-m

> - Выложено в день выхода в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, ссылка на Совместимо у меня в подписи.


Отучить бы её! Было бы всем счастье...

----------


## KirPlastelinin

в теории можно, но частично. общие модули с отсутствующим кодом подвергаются декомпиляции. но хитро....е Рарусовцы много функционала зашили в *.dll компоненту защиты. ну и по имеющимся слухам - они будут снимать с поддержки УАТ. не велика потеря конечно, ибо еще более рукожопую конфу представить сложно. хотя и такие имеются.

----------


## taktika-m

> в теории можно, но частично. общие модули с отсутствующим кодом подвергаются декомпиляции. но хитро....е Рарусовцы много функционала зашили в *.dll компоненту защиты. ну и по имеющимся слухам - они будут снимать с поддержки УАТ. не велика потеря конечно, ибо еще более рукожопую конфу представить сложно. хотя и такие имеются.


Дык альтернатив вроде нет...

----------


## Dpobozeka

Народ, есть УНФ+CRM ред. 2.0 (1.4.9.43/2.0.8.6) от Рарус, не типовая, хочу привести к типовой и обновить  - нужен CF-ник, есть у кого?

----------


## Pilligrim

> Добрый день! Кто сможет выложить Торговый Комплекс. Продовольственные Товары последний релиз или какой есть. А то не могу не где найти. Заранее спасибо


Добрый день. Есть такая версия Рарус ТКПТv8 !08.1.31.02 Думаю самая последняя на данный момент
Рарус_ТКПТv8_-_!08.1.31.02

----------

Ukei (11.04.2019)

----------


## popenko

а можно узнать расширение фаила

----------


## Pilligrim

> а можно узнать расширение фаила


В нем стандартная инсталяшка для обновления с полным набором инструкций и внешних модулей, и ещ 1 файл обновления, с помощью которго обновляетесь через файл, расширение у него cfu

----------


## vfhnvfhn

Добрый день.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, а нет ли конфигурации "1С:Управление учебным центром"?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день.
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, а нет ли конфигурации "1С:Управление учебным центром"?


 - Будет тут на днях.

----------

vfhnvfhn (17.04.2019)

----------


## vfhnvfhn

> - Будет тут на днях.


Отлично!

Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## ruslanmullayar

Добрый день! 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, нет ли у Вас книги "1С:Предприятие 8. CRM. Редакция 3.0. Руководство пользователя (описание конфигурации)"?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.17.135 от 09.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.41.1 от 02.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.15.15 от 30.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление учебным центром", релиз 1.0.5.2*

Файл конфигурации .CF:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление птицефабрикой", релиз 1.3.118.1 от 13.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.15.3 от 05.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.11.29 от 20.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.11.29 от 19.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.11.29 от 12.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.11.29 от 20.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.11.29 от 20.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.11.29 от 12.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.11.29 от 20.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.11.29 от 19.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.52 от 13.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.54 от 03.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.69.1 от 28.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.68.2*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

aleks3372 (22.04.2019), Alex707 (07.02.2021), alexfc (31.03.2020), Aset.2021 (15.10.2021), blv.ss@ (14.09.2020), dexx1 (17.03.2021), dulesov (13.01.2021), eurobudservice (08.02.2021), foximale (06.12.2020), joyhunter84 (28.08.2020), lr_ (07.02.2020), minmax (24.05.2019), nayuch (01.05.2020), Rad777 (22.11.2019), root7 (19.04.2019), SergeantPepper (25.10.2021), velle777 (25.01.2021), Veronika123 (19.04.2019), vfhnvfhn (19.04.2019)

----------


## digor123

Добрый день. Есть ли обновление для Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)" Базовая?

----------


## Pilligrim

Добрый день. Я как то здесь размещал ссылку на Конфигурацию ТКПТv8 - возможно ли отучить эту конфигурацию от USB ключа. Вот ссылка на последнюю версию ТКПТv8_08.1.31.01..rar

----------


## medvich

Добрый день, подскажите, скачал УАТПроф 2.0 отученную , после установки и создании новой базы требует ключ? 
Что делают не так?

Установку произвожу на лицензионную 1С предприятие 8.3.

Спасибо.

----------


## Sv1051

Добрый день! Управление учебным центром 1.0.5.2 - после загрузки конфигурации из cf начинают вылетать ошибки (свою организацию сохранить не могла пишет, что не установлено "другое" в видах контактной информации - эту проблему решила; ответственные лица завести не могу или изменить уже внесенные пишет "поле объекта не обнаружено"; дальше смотреть не стала). 
Может есть 1.0.5.1 или отученная?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Управление учебным центром 1.0.5.2 - после загрузки конфигурации из cf начинают вылетать ошибки (свою организацию сохранить не могла пишет, что не установлено "другое" в видах контактной информации - эту проблему решила; ответственные лица завести не могу или изменить уже внесенные пишет "поле объекта не обнаружено"; дальше смотреть не стала). 
> Может есть 1.0.5.1 или отученная?


 - Так и должно быть, это же оригинальный, неотученный ЦФ. Если сами языком 1С не владеете, то нужно искть того, кто решит Вашу проблему.

----------


## medvich

> - Как называется скачанный Вами файл? Какая версия платформы?


UATProf_2.0.4.1_keyless_setup.zip

Версия платформы 8.3.14.1694

----------


## Ukei

> UATProf_2.0.4.1_keyless_setup.zip
> 
> Версия платформы 8.3.14.1694


 - Пробуйте платформу не старше 8.3.13, в первую очередь я бы подумал на неё.

----------


## medvich

> - Пробуйте платформу не старше 8.3.13, в первую очередь я бы подумал на неё.


Вы были правы, под 8.3.13 все запустилось, спасибо!

----------


## koliashka

Приветствую! Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 3.0" есть отученная последних свежих редакций?

----------


## pro9793

Добрый день! Не могу скачать из вечного архива http://www.unibytes.com/folder/UPyn-27RPrcB  управление автотранспортом проф 2.2.5.1 и 2.2.4.1. Зависает на "идет скачивание". любые другие файлы с unibytes скачиваю норм. Пробовал и с другого браузера и с другого провайдера и устройства - все одинаково. Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! Не могу скачать из вечного архива http://www.unibytes.com/folder/UPyn-27RPrcB  управление автотранспортом проф 2.2.5.1 и 2.2.4.1. Зависает на "идет скачивание". любые другие файлы с unibytes скачиваю норм. Пробовал и с другого браузера и с другого провайдера и устройства - все одинаково. Спасибо!


 - Попробуйте чуть позже, другой браузер или ТОР, это обычные сейчас глюки сервера.

----------


## pro9793

> - Попробуйте чуть позже, другой браузер или ТОР, это обычные сейчас глюки сервера.


Глюки на сервере однозначно. т.к. ни один файл с st1.unibytes.com не загружается, с других норм. Пробовал через тор и даже с телефона через мобильный интернет - одна и таже ерунда. Подождем может сами починят. А пока может есть у кого-нибудь зеркало на UATProf_2.2.5.1_updsetup.zip? Спасибо!

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. у кого есть Рарус 1с Торговый Комплекс Продовольственные товары ? и ключ к нему?

----------


## Pilligrim

У меня есть

----------


## Ukei

> У меня есть


 - Сможете поделиться?

----------


## Pilligrim

Она работает только с USB ключом, если её здесь ребята смогли бы отучить, то вот ссылка !08.1.31.02.rar.

----------

victro* (01.05.2019)

----------


## 57rus

Добрый день. Может есть у кого общепит отученный свежих версий?

----------


## ashtray_real

интересен РестАрт

----------


## Яшар

Добрый день. Вы смогли решить проблемы связанные с конфигурацией Управление учебным центром?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.17.152 от 24.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.17.161 от 13.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.15.7 от 08.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.15.5 от 29.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.77 от 16.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.42.1 от 13.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.2.1 от 29.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.16.219 от 19.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.17.135 от 12.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.17.152 от 23.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.17.161 от 13.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.5.1 от 29.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.2.5.1 от 29.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.120.1 от 01.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.121.1 от 07.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.18.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.55 от 22.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.56 от 14.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.70.3 от 24.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.70.5 от 12.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.17.152 от 25.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.17.152 от 25.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.17.161 от 30.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.17.161 от 30.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

fisher91 (08.07.2019), intrek1c@yande (23.05.2019), maxyura (09.09.2019)

----------


## MarinaSk

Добрый день!
а можно еще конфигурацию "РАРУС: Общепит", ред.3.0???

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день!
> а можно еще конфигурацию "РАРУС: Общепит", ред.3.0???


 - Ломанной свежее чем в 1-м сообщении темы нет, а все обновления выложены в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, см. ссылку на Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------

MarinaSk (23.05.2019)

----------


## MarinaSk

ломаная и не нужна, в Совместимо то, что нужно! Благодарю!

----------


## AlexMal82

Что то не получается запустить отученную 1C:CRM (3.0.15.7).
Открыл конфигуратор, вставил расширение конфигурации (кстати там отличаются версии расширения - то что в архиве на картинке и файл "ОтладчикЗащиты.3.0.15-1.2.3.2")

Не получается запустить подсистемы, пишет: 

{ОбщийМодуль.CRM_Лицензирова  ниеСервер.Модуль(155)}: Не удалось определить версию ключа защиты!
				ВызватьИсключение НСтр("ru='Не удалось определить версию ключа защиты!';en='Could not determine the version of the protection key!'");;

----------


## Auez

Добрый день. Нужна конфигурация РАРУС ФАСТФУД. помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Auez

Добрый день. есть ли у кого то Рарус Фастфуд? очень надо

----------


## AlexMal82

Установил значение константы "Основной вариант поставки" = "КОРП"
и все вроде заработало

----------

afattakhov (08.08.2019), fisher91 (18.12.2019)

----------


## rassigor

Добрый день, можете перезалить на другой сервис, на бесплатно не скачивает, купил платную подписку тоже не качает
http://www.unibytes.com/viponly/Dc3y...8Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
UT-CRM_3.0.15.6_updsetup.zip

----------


## delete009

Помогите найти Ломбард 4.0.69.2 (там НДС по новому)

----------


## sergant500

Добрый день всем! Нет ли у кого обновлений Рарус УНСФ 1.6 (Управление нашей строительной фирмы 1.6)

----------


## delete009

Всем привет!!! 
Очень нужен Ломбард 4.0.69.2

----------


## Pilligrim

Для BaldOrc по теме 1с-Рарус: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары, ред. 8 или просто ТКПТ v8, повторно выкладываю  ссылку: https://turbo.to/egpvy929nwl1.html

----------


## Pilligrim

Забыл уточнить что это релиз 	!08.1.31.02.rar. Попозже выложу следующее обновление 08.1.32.01

----------


## Pilligrim

Выкладываю последнее обновление на просто ТКПТ v8 - 08.1.32.01  https://turbo.to/voib1h4yktk5.html

----------

Ukei (17.06.2019)

----------


## kamervan

Добрый день!
Прошу помочь найти Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 2 отученную.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## kamervan

Добрый день!
Прошу помочь найти Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 2 отученную.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа, если есть у кого нибудь 1С:Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство 2. Модуль для 1С:ERP 2 выложите пожалуйста буду очень благодарен. Большое спасибо заранее

----------


## Snegurka

добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста "1С-Рарус:Микрофинансовая организация редакция 1" последним релизом

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.11.30 от 28.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.11.30 от 27.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.11.30 от 28.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.11.30 от 27.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.11.30 от 29.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.11.30 от 01.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.11.30 от 28.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.11.30 от 01.04.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.17.174 от 04.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.16.2 от 06.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.16.3 от 14.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.16.4 от 26.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.15.7 от 29.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.8.63 от 14.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.81 от 31.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.70.61 от 08.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.43.1 от 07.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.17.174 от 27.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.6.1 от 05.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.2.6.1 от 05.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей строительной фирмой", релиз 1.6.17.174 от 25.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.121.2 от 23.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.122.2 от 04.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 4.0.70.3*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.57 от 18.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.70.10 от 28.05.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alex_phantom (28.06.2019), Autostop (13.10.2020), fisher91 (03.07.2019), root7 (29.06.2019), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## Sherzod1984

Добрый времени суток! нету ОТУЧЕННАЯ или с ЭМУЛЯТОРом "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром" более свежий версия, заранее спасибо!

----------

Artes1408 (04.09.2019)

----------


## Sherzod1984

доброго времени суток!
Нету ОТУЧЕННАЯ или с ЭМУЛЯТОРом "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром" более свежий версия, заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> доброго времени суток!
> Нету ОТУЧЕННАЯ или с ЭМУЛЯТОРом "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром" более свежий версия, заранее спасибо!


 - Есть инфа что последние УСЦ ключа не требуют. Сам не проверял.

----------


## MiEast

Возможно есть у кого либо доступ на форум рарус ?



> - Есть инфа что последние УСЦ ключа не требуют. Сам не проверял.


Надо будет опробовать..

----------


## Sherzod1984

Спасибо! что ответили, буду пробовать, потом напишу результат!

----------


## Stariy_irk

Добрый день. Есть у кого "1С-Рарус:Детский оздоровительный лагерь, редакция 2"? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## puwa2007

Всем доброе время суток!
Народ подскажите пож. выходит ли еще УНФ+CRM или теперь только УТ+CRM ?
Спасибо.

----------


## evergar

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.11.30 от 28.03.2019, обновления и CF в архиве нету вроде, можете выложить?

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.11.30 от 28.03.2019, обновления и CF в архиве нету вроде, можете выложить?


 - В установке все это есть. Распакуйте, установите шаблон и посмотрите в его папке.

----------

evergar (05.07.2019)

----------


## evergar

Я понял как сделать, Спасибо!

----------


## voleg2

Подскажите, а есть ли у кого РАРУС Общепит - модуль для КА и ERP?

----------


## zoy

Добрый день!

Очень нужен последний релиз 1С-Рарус: Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений, редакция 2.0

----------


## Инночка-киска

Добрый день. Есть ли эмулятор или отученная версия Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.6.1 от 05.06.2019. Помогите плиз)

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. Есть ли эмулятор или отученная версия Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.6.1 от 05.06.2019. Помогите плиз)


 - Есть. Лежит в 1-м сообщении тем для Рарус-а и УАТ.

----------


## voleg2

> Подскажите, а есть ли у кого РАРУС Общепит - модуль для КА и ERP?


Есть ли у кого нибудь?

----------


## MrRork

> - Есть. Лежит в 1-м сообщении тем для Рарус-а и УАТ.


Приветствую! Сорь за тупость, но можно прямой линк на базу с эмулятором? Не вижу что-то...

----------


## Ukei

> Приветствую! Сорь за тупость, но можно прямой линк на базу с эмулятором? Не вижу что-то...


 - Базами решения 1С распространяются очень редко, почти всегда это установка, полный комплект. См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Andrey-KA

Добрый день. Очень нужен 1С-Рарус: Управление рестораном, редакция 2 релиз 02.0.06.02. Помогите найти.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*Альфа-Авто: Автозапчасти+Автосервис+Ав  тосалон 5.1.16.12 от 11.07.2019*
=========
- Добавлена возможность ввода чека на оплату на основании документов поступления дополнительных расходов.
- Исправлена ошибка передачи СНО в ТО АТОЛ ДТО 10.
- Добавлена передача тегов агента при оплате документа счет на оплату.
- Добавлено авто-заполнение договоров комиссионера при заполнении таблицы товаров в документах чек на оплату, ПКО, РКО.
- Исправлена передача тегов агента при оплате реализации товаров с хоз. операцией реализации агентских услуг.
- Исправлено заполнение суммы документа при вводе РКО на основании заказа поставщику и заказа поставщику на автомобиль.
- Отключен контроль заполнения таблицы товаров для ПКО, РКО и банковской выписки.
- Исправлен контроль уникальности строк в счете на оплату и счет от поставщика с учетом ГТД.
- В счете от поставщика исправлено наложение отборов по владельцу при выборе расчетного счета.
- Исправлено проведение корректировки реализации автомобилей (по согласованию сторон) при ведении баланса по подразделениям. 

Обновление: https://yadi.sk/d/plLDAVyUjfj7MQ
Шаблон: https://yadi.sk/d/bKkxR9C2yjOoqg

----------

gsr11 (15.07.2019), Ukei (13.07.2019)

----------


## kicker721

добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста "1С-Рарус:Микрофинансовая организация редакция" последним релизом

----------


## kicker721

скиньте пожалуйста 1С:Управление МФО и КПК

----------


## Ukei

> скиньте пожалуйста 1С:Управление МФО и КПК


 - Листайте тему для сторонних разработчиков с конца.

----------

kicker721 (01.08.2019)

----------


## kicker721

> - Листайте тему для сторонних разработчиков с конца.


ткните, пжл, носом, не могу найти такую тему (((

----------


## Ukei

> ткните, пжл, носом, не могу найти такую тему (((


 - У меня в подписи, ссылка на Совместимо.

----------

kicker721 (01.08.2019)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> - У меня в подписи, ссылка на Совместимо.


А есть ААА 3.0 она 7.7?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.18.98 от 12.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.16.7 от 09.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.15.9 от 28.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.15.10 от 05.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.15.11 от 11.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.8.82 от 09.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.8.84 от 19.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.122.3 от 27.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.123.2 от 11.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.123.3 от 18.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.82 от 11.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.70.62 от 21.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.71.75 от 03.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.44.1 от 19.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.16.08 от 28.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.16.12 от 11.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.18.117 от 19.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Торговый комплекс", релиз 08.1.32.01 от 20.11.2006*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей строительной фирмой", релиз 1.6.18.88 от 25.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей строительной фирмой", релиз 1.6.18.98 от 03.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.71.1 от 27.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.71.4 от 05.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.18.98 от 17.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.18.98 от 17.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alex_phantom (24.07.2019), denis85x (01.12.2019), puwa2007 (07.08.2019), root7 (24.07.2019), vasilyu87 (06.09.2019), Макарей (26.09.2019)

----------


## kicker721

скажите пожалуйста, 1С:Управление МФО и КПК, скачанная отсюда будет обновляться с сайта 1С прямо в программе ?

----------


## Ukei

> скажите пожалуйста, 1С:Управление МФО и КПК, скачанная отсюда будет обновляться с сайта 1С прямо в программе ?


 - Отученные? Будут, но после этого они станут неотученными. Отученный конфиг без потери отученности может обновляться только отученной конфигурацией.

----------


## kicker721

> - Отученные? Будут, но после этого они станут неотученными. Отученный конфиг без потери отученности может обновляться только отученной конфигурацией.


здесь такие выкладываются ?)

----------


## Ukei

> здесь такие выкладываются ?)


 - Выкладываются и такие и такие, читайте описание релиза или смотрите 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## kicker721

> - Отученные? Будут, но после этого они станут неотученными. Отученный конфиг без потери отученности может обновляться только отученной конфигурацией.


а не отученную обновлять не отученной ?

----------


## Ukei

> а не отученную обновлять не отученной ?


 - Без проблем. Отученных обновлений вообще не бывает. ))

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.58 от 31.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.71.6 от 16.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.71.8 от 26.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.71.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)", релиз 5.0.20.2 от 10.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.16.9 от 30.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (08.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.12.30 от 24.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.12.30 от 20.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.12.30 от 24.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.12.30 от 19.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.12.30 от 20.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.12.30 от 20.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.12.30 от 04.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.12.30 от 24.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.71.89 от 24.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.124.1 от 23.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.15.12 от 29.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Trostin (29.08.2019)

----------


## boginsckiy

Альфа-Авто»: Технический осмотр где найти зарание Спасибо

----------


## Yuriy-Pyzankov

Господа. Не знаю в правильную тему ли пишу, неопытен, не ругайтесь. Очень интересуюсь Рарус софтфоном, они там в рарусе оборзели совсем с ценами. На форуме нашел несколько версий, из которых последняя 3.3.5.1 и та не отученная. У разработчика сейчас уже 4.0.1.1. Подскажите нет ли у кого хоть какой то отученной версии софтфона? В комплекте идет 1 бесплатная лицензия, а нам надо ну хотя бы несколько. Спасибо сразу если кто хотя бы ответит. Или направит куда надо.

----------


## prival

не раз спрашивалось... но тем не менее, ни кого, случаем, нет 1С:Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство 2. Модуль для 1С:ERP..?

----------


## marka

Доброго времени суток! Знаю, что пишу не по теме, но надеюсь на Вашу помощь. Ищу StorVerk  CRM, может подскажите где поискать?

----------


## safit

Помогите плиз, ищу отученную
Альфа-авто Автозапчасти+Автошины ред.3 (в идеале 3.093)
мыло porov888@gmail.com

----------


## DonDigiDon

День добрый! Помогите пожалуйста найти 1С:CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА2 (полный, не обновление)  Выйти данный релиз должен сегодня. У меня лицензия но в данный момент нет доступа к данному релизу. Буду благодарен за любую помощь.

----------


## Ukei

> День добрый! Помогите пожалуйста найти 1С:CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА2 (полный, не обновление)  Выйти данный релиз должен сегодня. У меня лицензия но в данный момент нет доступа к данному релизу. Буду благодарен за любую помощь.


 - На портале 1С установки выкладываются много реже, чем на сайте Рарус-а, к которому мало у кого тут есть доступ.

----------

DonDigiDon (24.08.2019)

----------


## DonDigiDon

А обновление есть?

----------


## Ukei

> А обновление есть?


 - Есть. См. ссылку на ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ в 1-м посте темы или по ссылке Совместимо у меня в подписи. Но на портале 1С апдейты могут выходить чуть позже, чем на ресурсах Рарус-а, так что..

----------

DonDigiDon (25.08.2019)

----------


## DonDigiDon

по этим ссылкам не получается скачать, https://fotohosting.su/image/8qeLN9 крутится а скачивание не начинается.

----------


## Ukei

> по этим ссылкам не получается скачать, https://fotohosting.su/image/8qeLN9 крутится а скачивание не начинается.


 - Все качается, иногда просто нужно пару раз обновить страницу по Ctrl+F5

----------

DonDigiDon (26.08.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.2.1 от 12.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.3.1 от 24.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.4.1 от 21.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.5.1 от 27.03.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.6.1 от 03.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.72.1 от 16.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

vasilyu87 (09.09.2019)

----------


## logdog

Добрый день!
1С-Рарус:Управление рестораном, редакция 3 - есть актуальный отученный релиз?
Спасибо!

----------


## Tarantino1662

Кто-нибудь смог отучить Альфа-Авто 6 от лицензии? очень интересно посмотреть перед тем как покупать

----------


## Tarantino1662

Кто-нибудь смог отучить Альфа-Авто 6 от лицензии? очень интересно посмотреть перед тем как покупать

----------


## cdk

1C:CRM (3.0.16.9) Расширение конфигурации: Отладчик защиты (1.2.3.2) При открытии настроек обмена - Не удалось определить версию ключа защиты! как бороться с этим?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.13.11 от 20.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.13.11 от 16.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.13.11 от 19.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.13.11 от 19.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.13.11 от 19.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.13.11 от 21.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.13.11 от 19.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.13.11 от 19.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AlbertEnshtain (11.09.2019)

----------


## vasilyu87

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.8.84 от 19.07.2019*


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.122.3 от 27.06.2019*


Добрый день.

Подскажите а чем отличается ERP ?
И авторская сборка + эмулятор означает что я смогу полноценно ей пользоваться? +еще несколько человек

----------


## Ukei

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.8.84 от 19.07.2019*
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.122.3 от 27.06.2019*
> 
> 
> Добрый день.
> 
> Подскажите а чем отличается ERP ?
> И авторская сборка + эмулятор означает что я смогу полноценно ей пользоваться? +еще несколько человек


 - ERP это более новое, но и более сложное решение от 1С, оно активно развивается в то время как УСО просто ещё какое-то время поддерживается. Да, пока защита не поменялась, можно использовать эмулятор и работать неск. людям.

----------

vasilyu87 (09.09.2019)

----------


## vasilyu87

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.6.1 от 03.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:


Подскажите скачали данную сборку, а при запуске выдает окно:
https://s.mail.ru/ARpA/RFdSQWmWG
я так понимаю без ключа не получится ей пользоваться?

----------


## Ukei

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.6.1 от 03.06.2019*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:
> 
> 
> Подскажите скачали данную сборку, а при запуске выдает окно:
> https://s.mail.ru/ARpA/RFdSQWmWG
> я так понимаю без ключа не получится ей пользоваться?


 - У 90% отраслевых решений есть доп. защита и, если ключа нет и нет на примете программиста, могущего задачу решить, то качать и ставить имеет смысл только сборки с пометкой ОТУЧЕННАЯ или те, где в комплекте идет ЭМУЛЯТОР. Увы, данный конфиг пока не в их числе.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.2.13.12 от 06.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.2.13.12 от 05.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.2.13.12 от 05.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.2.13.12 от 05.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.2.13.12 от 05.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.2.13.12 от 06.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.2.13.12 от 06.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.2.13.12 от 06.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

gimmisv (19.09.2019), user1212 (04.12.2019), vatid (29.11.2019)

----------


## gimmisv

Добрый день. Есть ли в природе отученная Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## B3K

добрый вечер, вы не могли бы перезалить TSZH_3.0.72.6_updsetup.zip или полную установку(лучше с привязкой чистую) если есть на другой обменник? unibytes последние пару недель вместо начала закачки отдаёт 504 Gateway Time-out
The server didn't respond in time. и никакие впн и прокси не помогают
спасибо

----------


## stparts

Здравствуйте.
Скачал из этой темы Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.15.15 от 30.01.2019
Файл называется Salon_5.1.15.15_keyless_setup
При создании базы, в списке конфигураций пишется что это 5.1.15.15, однако после установки в свойствах написано 5.1.13.04
Хотя она работает.

Пробовал скачивать из темы "1С:Предприятие 8.x. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ сторонних разработчиков - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!"
Там тоже, всё что выше 1.13 - не работает, постоянно выскакивает окно с разрешением открыть обработку и если нажать да, то пишет что не найден сервер активации.
Подскажите где взять рабочую версию 1.15 или 1.16.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте.
> Скачал из этой темы Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.15.15 от 30.01.2019
> Файл называется Salon_5.1.15.15_keyless_setup
> При создании базы, в списке конфигураций пишется что это 5.1.15.15, однако после установки в свойствах написано 5.1.13.04
> Хотя она работает.
> 
> Пробовал скачивать из темы "1С:Предприятие 8.x. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ сторонних разработчиков - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!"
> Там тоже, всё что выше 1.13 - не работает, постоянно выскакивает окно с разрешением открыть обработку и если нажать да, то пишет что не найден сервер активации.
> Подскажите где взять рабочую версию 1.15 или 1.16.


 - Это скорее всего обработка для работы с торг. оборудованием, а 5-я версия ломанная с ним не работает.

----------


## stparts

> - Это скорее всего обработка для работы с торг. оборудованием, а 5-я версия ломанная с ним не работает.


Из торгового оборудования у меня подключен только ФР, и 5,1,13 с ним работает.

----------


## Ub'ju_vedrom

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 1С-Рарус: Управление санаторно-курортным комплексом. Благодарю.

----------


## Aleksig700

Подскажите какой Рарус-Автосервис+Автозапчасти на 1С 8.2 надо устанавливать? Переходить на 8.3 не охото.

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите какой Рарус-Автосервис+Автозапчасти на 1С 8.2 надо устанавливать? Переходить на 8.3 не охото.


 - 1С больше не выпускает конфиги под 8.2, так что выбор небольшой: ставить 8.3, либо ставить Альфу 4.

----------


## Aleksig700

> - 1С больше не выпускает конфиги под 8.2, так что выбор небольшой: ставить 8.3, либо ставить Альфу 4.


Года 3 назад, когда переходили на 1С, установили 8.3 УТ. На сервак, база ужасно висла и пришлось перейти на 8.2.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.59 от 02.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.72.2 от 28.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.72.4 от 11.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Председатель ТСЖ", релиз 1.0.16.6 от 13.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Председатель ТСЖ БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.0.16.7 от 16.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.72.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.16.11 от 18.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.84 от 30.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.72.60 от 29.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.72.66 от 06.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА", релиз 2.4.9.70 от 30.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.3.3 от 18.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.17.13 от 27.06.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.18.156 от 29.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.18.168 от 13.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 2.1.66.33 от 02.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление корпоративными финансами", релиз 3.0.72.2 от 03.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей строительной фирмой", релиз 1.6.18.145 от 19.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.125.1 от 05.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abrakadabra84 (02.06.2020), alexalsu (12.01.2022), root7 (29.09.2019), Veronika123 (04.10.2019)

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день. Есть ли в природе отученная Инфокрафт: 
Бухгалтерия СНТ? Заранее благодарю

----------


## Shuh233

Люди помогите пожалуйста. Стоит УТ 10,3 и нужен модуль CRM 8. Кто сможет помочь или ткнуть откуда скачать!!!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.72.6 от 17.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.73.1 от 30.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.72.72 от 21.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.15.15 от 13.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

layurovep (17.10.2019), root7 (09.10.2019)

----------


## Малафеевский

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси", релиз 3.0.9.1
можно где скачать ????????? за ранее спасибо

----------


## SvetaS2019

где можно скачать "Платформа интеграции 1С с чат-ботами" или "управление холдингом"? заранее спасибо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Кто-нибудь смог отучить Альфа-Авто 6 от лицензии? очень интересно посмотреть перед тем как покупать


Чтоб отучить нужно чтоб кто то дал релиз топ 6-ой и ключ от неё воткнул и дал уд доступ.

----------


## speed-x

Всем привет! Подскажите пжл, ни у кого нет случайно базы 1С-Рарус: Управление санаторно-курортным комплексом, очень сильно надо. Обновления не имеют значения (свежие или год назад). Если у кого то случайно завалялось скиньте мне пжл. Моя почта speed-x@mail.ru

----------


## popov_i

Здравствуте. У го есть 1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК ВДГБ 3 базовая? Нeжны релизы с 43.10 .Поделитесь mehectpejlb@mail.ru.

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуте. У го есть 1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК ВДГБ 3 базовая? Нeжны релизы с 43.10 .Поделитесь mehectpejlb@mail.ru.


 - См. ссылку на Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.60 от 30.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.73.2 от 04.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (19.10.2019)

----------


## SvetaS2019

Нужен Отладчик Защиты для Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти КОРП. Редакция 6
Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти КОРП. Редакция 6 (6.0.10.06)
ругается
Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти КОРП, редакция 6.0
[18.10.2019 12:29:49]: {ОбщийМодуль.Лицензировани еСервер.Модуль(161)}: Адрес сервера не указан
Код ошибки = 10000 (URL = )

----------


## Falcon174

Если найдешь поделись пожалуйста)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Нужен Отладчик Защиты для Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти КОРП. Редакция 6
> Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти КОРП. Редакция 6 (6.0.10.06)
> ругается
> Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти КОРП, редакция 6.0
> [18.10.2019 12:29:49]: {ОбщийМодуль.Лицензировани еСервер.Модуль(161)}: Адрес сервера не указан
> Код ошибки = 10000 (URL = )


Что нужно? Такого не бывает.. Чтоб расшифровать и отучить нужен лиц ключ от  этой программы без него никак. Поэтому до сих пор и нет отученной.

----------


## zdw

Товарищи, у кого есть Связь с БКИ «НБКИ» — это дополнение к конфигурации «1С-Рарус:Микрофинансовая организация, редакция 1».?
поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## zdw

Товарищи, у кого есть Связь с БКИ «НБКИ» — это дополнение к конфигурации «1С-Рарус:Микрофинансовая организация, редакция 1».?
поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.17.28 от 03.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.16.11 от 11.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.85 от 24.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.73.54 от 24.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.7.1 от 26.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.8.1 от 22.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Dro52ru (13.12.2019), Ijohnni (27.09.2021), ILIAS723 (01.11.2019), root7 (29.10.2019), RuslanAKA (05.09.2022), TED (29.10.2019), terminal123 (11.12.2020)

----------


## bogdan51

Друзья! Очень нужно: конфигурация под 8.1 ,отученная или  лекарство от жадности для Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис + Автозапчасти ред.4.1.01.05 На мыло dentoma@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## bogdan51

Друзья! Очень нужно: конфигурация под 8.1 ,отученная или  лекарство от жадности для Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис + Автозапчасти ред.4.1.01.05 На мыло dentoma@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Друзья! Очень нужно: конфигурация под 8.1 ,отученная или  лекарство от жадности для Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис + Автозапчасти ред.4.1.01.05 На мыло dentoma@mail.ru
> Спасибо


А на 5.1 перейти не хотите? Как раз скоро новый год))

----------


## jlg00639

Список версий ititl на сегодня
ссылка

----------


## Teglen

Может кто помочь ссылочной   на Альфа-Авто Автозапчасти+Сервис для Украины?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## tsaplin

Разыскивается отученная «1С-Рарус:Микрофинансовая организация, редакция 1»!!!
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Может кто помочь ссылочной   на Альфа-Авто Автозапчасти+Сервис для Украины?
> Заранее благодарен.


 - Все что есть по этому конфигу:

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти для Украины", релиз 4.1.10.01 от 19.07.2013*

Полный дистрибутив:

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосервис + Автозапчасти для Украины", релиз 4.1.10.01 от 19.07.2013*

Полный дистрибутив:

скачать // зеркало

----------

anya.koval (27.04.2022), Teglen (14.11.2019)

----------


## Teglen

> - Все что есть по этому конфигу:
> 
> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти для Украины", релиз 4.1.10.01 от 19.07.2013*
> 
> Полный дистрибутив:
> 
> скачать // зеркало
> 
> 
> ...


А вылеченной, случайно, в природе не существует?

----------


## Ukei

> А вылеченной, случайно, в природе не существует?


 - Не, кроме этого вообще не пробегало ничего.

----------

Teglen (18.11.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.86 от 25.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.73.60 от 13.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.46.2 от 28.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС:  Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.17.12 от 08.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.8.1 от 22.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений", релиз 1.1.11.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.61 от 30.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> А вылеченной, случайно, в природе не существует?


существует только для РФ как 4.1 так и 5.1. Отучивать эту не вижу смысла. Так как спрос на неё не большой.

----------


## towlier

Альфа-Авто 6 ещё никто не отучил? Может быть у кого-то есть ключ к ней? (помогу с "отучением")

----------


## RomanLF

Добрый вечер! Прошу помочь ссылкой на Альфа-Авто: Автосервис+Автозапчасти 5.1. В вечном архиве нашел только Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти 5.1. А нужно без "автосалона", потому как ключик лицензионный только на "Автосервис+Автозапчасти 5". Спасибо заранее!

----------


## jexi

А нет случайно эмулятора или отученной версии общет украинская версия 2.0?
Подойдет ли эмуль от 3.0 общепит российская версия?

----------


## jexi

А нет случайно эмулятора или отученной версии общет украинская версия 2.0?
Подойдет ли эмуль от 3.0 общепит российская версия?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ukei

> А нет случайно эмулятора или отученной версии общет украинская версия 2.0?
> Подойдет ли эмуль от 3.0 общепит российская версия?
> Заранее благодарен.


 - Нет, российский эмуль не подойдет, либо его нужно сильно переделывать.

----------


## vsgram

Может есть у кого 1С:Предприятие 8. ERP Управление птицеводческим предприятием 2?

----------


## Vlad_Slayer

Добрый день ! Скачал с этого форума 1С-Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.1.30, установил, изучаю что и как, но как я понимаю она не "отученная", хотя всё пока работает, но соответственно что и когда произойдёт с ней ? она залочиться ? перестанет запускаться ? или что ? Вопрос номер 2: кто-нить отучил уже такую конфигурацию ? Если да, то поделитесь плиз.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей", релиз 2.3.1.30 от 11.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.3.1.30 от 06.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.3.1.30 от 11.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.3.1.30 от 07.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.3.1.30 от 08.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.3.1.30 от 07.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.3.1.30 от 11.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.3.1.30 от 07.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.19.128 от 15.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.17.32 от 01.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление нашей фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.18.168*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.19.137 от 22.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.127.1 от 01.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.73.3*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.66.61 от 30.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.74.2 от 20.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.74.2 от 20.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alexfc (31.03.2020), fisher91 (16.12.2019), Formal (10.07.2021), jeka44 (23.12.2019), Mr. Vet (19.11.2020), puwa2007 (14.12.2019), root7 (13.12.2019), smp_7 (29.12.2019), unit652 (30.01.2020), Veronika123 (18.12.2019)

----------


## puwa2007

Всем доброе время суток!
Мож кто встречал отученую - Управление нашей фирмой + CRM", релиз 1.6.18.168 , если да то поделитесь пож.
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## dvgeruso

Всем доброе время суток!
У кого то есть блок crm для альфа авто 5,1
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## dvgeruso

Всем доброе время суток!
У кого то есть блок crm для альфа авто 5,1
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем доброе время суток!
> У кого то есть блок crm для альфа авто 5,1
> Заранее благодарен!


Блок CRM в ААА 5.1 встроенный.

----------


## AlexMal82

Здравствуйте!
Эта "Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.17.28 от 03.10.2019" не работает. Улучшена защита программы. Во многих объектах используется "CRM_ЛицензированиеСервер.По  лучитьЗащищеннуюОбработку  ().<КакаяЛибоФункция>." В результате получается так, что даже не сохранить вариант отчета, возникают ошибки, формы документов не открываются.

----------


## Alex_ne_bux

Доброго всем дня. Видел предложение по Сборнику рецептур для Раруса. Есть у кого ? пишите в личку.

----------


## simmm3

Добрый день! Нужна помощь за вознаграждение с "Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП"

----------


## Mischasee

Может подскажет кто, почему не получаются на актуальную конфигурацию "Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК" залить лицевые счета и помещения из ГИСа? Просто не реагирует на файлы и всё. Есть возможно заливать с ГИСа? Готов скинуть на ЯМ немножко за помощЬ! Спасибо!

----------


## ёпт

Добрый день! Нужна помощь, обновление или свежая конфигурация, потерялись лицензионные документы вместе с программистом.
Легально обновление без лицензии не продают, готовы щедро отблагодарить за помощь.
1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для адвокатских образований, редакция 2.0 (2.0.45.25).

----------


## ёпт

Добрый день! Нужна помощь, обновление или свежая конфигурация, потерялись лицензионные документы вместе с программистом.
Легально обновление без лицензии не продают, готовы щедро отблагодарить за помощь.
1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для адвокатских образований, редакция 2.0 (2.0.45.25).

----------


## Анзорик

как дать доступ к одной базе, двум пользователям?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> как дать доступ к одной базе, двум пользователям?


Сделать общую папку. Если не получиться пишите в личку удаленно помогу.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5» 5.1.18.07 от 23.12.2019
=========
- Добавлена поддержка маркировки товаров при операциях продажи и пробитии оплаты на ККМ а так же возвраты от покупателей.
- Восстановлена работоспособность перехвата клавиш во фронте кассира.
- В банковской выписке добавлена возможность выбора в качестве сделки документов "Корректировку реализации" и "Корректировку реализации автомобилей".
- В документах Корректировка поступления и Корректировка поступления автомобилей добавлены номер и дата входящего документа. 
Обновление https://yadi.sk/d/WSBfetgKKhT0RQ
Шаблон https://yadi.sk/d/nF7qOoW7_oIr_Q

----------

Manihey (27.01.2020)

----------


## esp1301

Установил конфигурацию 1с рарус УНФ + СРМ - он что то долго создавал базу так и не создал ее а торговля + срм не нашла на срм ключ . НЕподскажите как исправить это?

----------


## esp1301

Скачал другую конфигурацию без СРМ а при создании базы нету шаблонов никаких

----------


## esp1301

Очень прошу помощи. Скачал уже "комплексную" и "ут" но они уже минут как 30 запускаются .

----------


## АлексейГ1979

С Новым годом!

У кого есть прикладное решение "1С:275ФЗ".

"Бухгалтерия 3.0 КОРП" 
"Управление производственным предприятием, ред. 1.3" – с 01.09.2015;
 Нужно срочно отученные!
Заранее большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Ukei

> С Новым годом!
> 
> У кого есть прикладное решение "1С:275ФЗ".
> 
> "Бухгалтерия 3.0 КОРП" 
> "Управление производственным предприятием, ред. 1.3" – с 01.09.2015;
>  Нужно срочно отученные!
> Заранее большое спасибо!!!



 - Обновления есть по ссылке на Типовые у меня в подписи, 275ФЗ - в той же теме, ищите в версии для печати. В след. раз оставляйте запросы в *ПОПРОШАЙКЕ*, к Рарус-у это все отношения не имеет.

----------

АлексейГ1979 (04.01.2020)

----------


## artlive

Доброго дня. Конфигурации Альфы без автосалона (автосервис+автозапчасти) отученой не водится?

----------


## bugaga

Если вы про 5 версию, то её и неотученой не бывает. Конфигурация одна и та же, просто ключ защиты "автосервис+автозапчасти  " не позволяет использовать блок автосалона.

----------

artlive (10.01.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго дня. Конфигурации Альфы без автосалона (автосервис+автозапчасти) отученой не водится?


Так АвтоСалон можно отключить в интерфейсе если так мешает.

----------

artlive (10.01.2020)

----------


## artlive

> Так АвтоСалон можно отключить в интерфейсе если так мешает.


Спасибо обоим за ответы :) если не сложно укажите пожалуйста как корректно отключить.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо обоим за ответы :) если не сложно укажите пожалуйста как корректно отключить.


пишите в личку номер тел для связи ватсап, вайбер, телеграмм через AnyDesk через час с могу показать. Там нет ничего сложного.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Очень прошу помощи. Скачал уже "комплексную" и "ут" но они уже минут как 30 запускаются .


Странно:-) Если проблему не решили пишите в личку удаленно посмотрю.  Или у Вас Пк динозавр или что то делаете ни так :-)

----------


## spayk

подскажите что не так.Установил Salon_5.1.15.15_keyless_setup . При запуске выдает вот такое сообщения
Снимок1.jpg

----------


## Ukei

> подскажите что не так.Установил Salon_5.1.15.15_keyless_setup . При запуске выдает вот такое сообщения
> Снимок1.jpg


 - Не используйте последние версии платформы.

----------

spayk (21.01.2020)

----------


## spayk

> - Не используйте последние версии платформы.


Платформа ставил вот эту !_Платформа_8.3.15.1700_Windows_Repack_64-bit.zip скачивал там же

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Платформа ставил вот эту !_Платформа_8.3.15.1700_Windows_Repack_64-bit.zip скачивал там же


эту установите http://www.unibytes.com/7rfrJ6wOLHsL...MAlUB&referer=

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> эту установите http://www.unibytes.com/7rfrJ6wOLHsL...MAlUB&referer=


Заливаю её на яндекс диск и дам ссылку чтоб Вы все могли быстрее её скачивать.

----------

spayk (21.01.2020)

----------


## spayk

> эту установите http://www.unibytes.com/7rfrJ6wOLHsL...MAlUB&referer=


не помогло.после установки пишет что платформа 8.3.15.1830 х64 успешно установлина. Salon_5.1.15.15_keyless.  с версией 5.1.13.04_keyless тоже самое.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> не помогло.после установки пишет что платформа 8.3.15.1830 х64 успешно установлина. Salon_5.1.15.15_keyless.  с версией 5.1.13.04_keyless тоже самое.


в личку можете написать, как с вами связаться и я Вам удаленно помогу.

----------


## spayk

платформа 8.3.15.1830 х64 плюс 5.1.13.04_keyless. Работает на Windows XP. Есть решения для Windows 7 x64? 
Кстате на 8.3.16.1148_Windows_Portable_x86_50-users в Windows 7 x64 работает

----------


## spayk

платформа 8.3.15.1830 х64 плюс 5.1.13.04_keyless. Работает на Windows XP. Есть решения для Windows 7 x64? 
Кстате на 8.3.16.1148_Windows_Portable_x86_50-users в Windows 7 x64 работает

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> платформа 8.3.15.1830 х64 плюс 5.1.13.04_keyless. Работает на Windows XP. Есть решения для Windows 7 x64? 
> Кстате на 8.3.16.1148_Windows_Portable_x86_50-users в Windows 7 x64 работает


Не понимаю ставите платформу 32 бит отученную и запускаете аа 5.1 с ККМ. Она работает на любой винде.

----------

Ukei (24.01.2020)

----------


## spayk

Поясню. Я на Windows 7 x64 пытаюсь поставить. Платформу ставил 32 и 64 , все одно и тоже(оборудование не работает).
Ставил платформу 32 на виндовс ХР там такой проблемы не было. А вопрос был, можно как то поставить на Виндовс 7 х64 и что бы все работало.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Поясню. Я на Windows 7 x64 пытаюсь поставить. Платформу ставил 32 и 64 , все одно и тоже(оборудование не работает).
> Ставил платформу 32 на виндовс ХР там такой проблемы не было. А вопрос был, можно как то поставить на Виндовс 7 х64 и что бы все работало.


Не может на винде 7,8,8.1,10 не работать АА.5.1 с платформой 32 бит. Что то делаете не так.
Ставите платформу 32 бит, ставите АА.5.1 и ставите драйвер оборудования для этого релиза.

----------


## Manihey

Добрый день. По ссылкам пусто. Ничего нет.

----------


## Manihey

> «Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5» 5.1.18.07 от 23.12.2019
> =========
> - Добавлена поддержка маркировки товаров при операциях продажи и пробитии оплаты на ККМ а так же возвраты от покупателей.
> - Восстановлена работоспособность перехвата клавиш во фронте кассира.
> - В банковской выписке добавлена возможность выбора в качестве сделки документов "Корректировку реализации" и "Корректировку реализации автомобилей".
> - В документах Корректировка поступления и Корректировка поступления автомобилей добавлены номер и дата входящего документа. 
> Обновление https://yadi.sk/d/WSBfetgKKhT0RQ
> Шаблон https://yadi.sk/d/nF7qOoW7_oIr_Q


Добрый день. По ссылкам пусто. Ничего нет. Релиз очень нужен.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. По ссылкам пусто. Ничего нет. Релиз очень нужен.


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## Manihey

> - См. 1-е сообщение темы.


Смотрел, там про 17 версию, а хотелось бы 18

----------


## Ukei

> Смотрел, там про 17 версию, а хотелось бы 18


 - Там есть ссылка на ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ.

----------

Manihey (27.01.2020)

----------


## Manihey

> - Там есть ссылка на ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ.


Посыпаю голову пеплом... Спасибо за подсказку, тупанул.

----------


## Zorander

Здравствуйте. Нет ли у кого вылеченной конфигурации 1С-Рарус: Автотранспорт Стандарт ред. 5.89?

----------


## Retep

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением 1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК. Базовая версия (2.0.66.45). А лучше "переходом" на 3.

----------


## ugr_88

Доброе времени суток, коллеги, помогите найти 1С:Предприятие 8. Фастфуд. Фронт-офис 
Очень нужно, хочу сделать приятное другу, ugr_@mail.ru заранее спс...

----------


## Faraon4ik

*1С-Рарус: Сайт управляющей компании ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК
*Поделитесь пожалуйста! 
Листаю конечно тему - но чего-то не нахожу именно сайта ... только программа.

----------


## Faraon4ik

*1С-Рарус: Сайт управляющей компании ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК
*Поделитесь пожалуйста! 
Листаю конечно тему - но чего-то не нахожу именно сайта ... только программа.

----------


## ugr_88

ugr_88@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.3.1.47 от 30.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.3.1.47 от 26.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.3.1.47 от 27.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.3.1.47 от 26.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.3.1.47 от 31.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.3.1.47 от 31.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.3.1.47 от 27.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.19.183 от 31.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 3.0.18.24 от 30.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.17.32 от 23.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.74.77 от 25.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.18.7 от 23.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.19.160 от 16.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ", релиз 1.2.4.1 от 03.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.9.1 от 25.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.129.1 от 30.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.66.62 от 12.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.74.5 от 24.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

igor_ufa (15.12.2020), MarleBob (08.06.2021), puwa2007 (07.02.2020), Sanbl4 (25.02.2020), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ВДГБ/РАРУС: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.63 от 14.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ/РАРУС: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.66.63 от 14.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ/РАРУС: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.75.4 от 22.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ВДГБ/РАРУС: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.75.4 от 22.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.18.160 от 17.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.18.160 от 17.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ВДГБ/РАРУС: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.74.5*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.75.58 от 26.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА", релиз 2.4.10.75 от 15.11.2019*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА", релиз 2.4.10.94 от 26.12.2019*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.48.1 от 31.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.7.1 от 23.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.8.1 от 16.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.9.1 от 21.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

enzomospo (20.05.2020), greek_sod (22.05.2021), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020), Tigrik491 (16.05.2020), Veronika123 (11.02.2020), wolfalan (10.11.2021)

----------


## passat837

Камрады день добрый!
Подскажите где найти для Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.3 (2.3.1.30) всю номенклатуру автозапчастей для иномарок. Буду очень благодарен
Форум листаю не могу найти

----------


## ugr_88

день добрый!
Помогите найти конфигурацию "1С:Предприятие 8. Фастфуд. Фронт-офис"
ugr_88@mail.ru

----------


## ugr_88

день добрый!
Помогите найти конфигурацию "1С:Предприятие 8. Фастфуд. Фронт-офис"
ugr_88@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> день добрый!
> Помогите найти конфигурацию "1С:Предприятие 8. Фастфуд. Фронт-офис"
> ugr_88@mail.ru


 - Есть только Базовая версия, см. тему для ссылок на конфигурации сторонних разработчиков.

----------


## Pacan4ik

Всем привет. Можно ли где-то достать УАТ Проф первой редакции, ссылки на многие обновления уже не рабочие?

----------


## 55grtrain

Добрый день! Есть отученная Альфа-Авто 6, пишите в лс

----------

john_kuchin (23.09.2020)

----------


## Ukei

> Всем привет. Можно ли где-то достать УАТ Проф первой редакции, ссылки на многие обновления уже не рабочие?


 - См. ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ в 1-м сообщении темы и ли по ссылке на Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------

Svetlana_K (05.08.2020), wha1ter (17.06.2020)

----------


## dvgeruso

Добрый день. Скиньте ссылку.

----------


## dvgeruso

> Добрый день. Скиньте ссылку.


на отученную Альфа-Авто 6,

----------


## alex601

Поделитесь пожалуйста Альфа-Авто редакция 6 КОРП 6.0.17.09

----------


## Veronika123

Здравствуйте!
Помогите найти конфигурацию "1С:Садовод"

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогите найти конфигурацию "1С:Садовод"


 - При чем тут Рарус? Ваш Садовод лежит в теме для типовых конфигураций, ссылка есть у меня в подписи.

----------

Veronika123 (27.02.2020)

----------


## Pilotzlat

Подскажите как загрузить рецептуры в базу 1с Рарус релиз 3.0.74.77

----------


## Pilotzlat

> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит" - Рецептуры + справочник ХЭХ продуктов*
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


Подскажите как загрузить рецептуры в базу 1с Рарус релиз 3.0.74.77

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Поделитесь пожалуйста Альфа-Авто редакция 6 КОРП 6.0.17.09


тоже интересует и желательно шаблон и обновление.

----------


## Mephistofel201

1С-Рарус:Детский оздоровительный лагерь, редакция 2 есть у кого? поделитесь

----------


## sistem81

Добрый вечер . Как поменять валюту автозапчасти_2.3.1.30 рарус ? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Urigene

Здравствуйте!
Кто-нибудь может помочь с последней конфигурацией "РАРУС: Управление рестораном" ?
Вот прям ОЧЕНЬ надо!
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти КОРП", релиз 6.0.13.33 от 17.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти КОРП", релиз 6.0.14.07 от 23.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти КОРП", релиз 6.0.15.09 от 04.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти КОРП", релиз 6.0.16.03 от 30.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти КОРП", релиз 6.0.17.09 от 19.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.19.215 от 21.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.93 от 11.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.75.93 от 13.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА", релиз 2.4.11.43 от 21.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА", релиз 2.4.11.67 от 21.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.19.215 от 21.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.3.2.28 от 23.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.3.2.28 от 23.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.3.2.28 от 23.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.3.2.28 от 23.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.3.2.28 от 23.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.3.2.28 от 23.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.3.2.28 от 23.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард", релиз 4.0.75.3*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 5.0.24.4*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.65 от 13.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.66 от 26.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.66.65 от 13.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.66.66 от 26.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.75.7 от 17.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.75.8 от 25.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.75.7 от 17.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.75.8 от 25.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Autostop (13.10.2020), Mr. Vet (19.11.2020), MsiR (01.06.2020), Petrovich137 (08.04.2021), Res00 (02.06.2020), romall (05.10.2020), root7 (06.03.2020), Sanbl4 (27.04.2020), sergey_ps (17.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020), Veronika123 (06.03.2020)

----------


## Manihey

Спасиб. Эх где бы Альфу отученную выше 5.1.15.15 взять... ну или 6....

----------


## Victoriasab

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста у меня 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит (2.0.66.91) мне надо подключить экваринг

----------


## Krasshara

Доброго дня! Пожалуйста, поделитесь актуальной обработкой загрузки данных в БП 3,0 для Альфа-авто 5.1

----------


## beneben

пишите на почту beneben@yandex.ru поможем

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.3.2.33 от 10.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.3.2.33 от 10.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.3.2.33 от 10.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.3.2.33 от 10.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.3.2.33 от 10.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.3.2.33 от 10.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.3.2.33 от 10.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.99 от 06.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.75.109 от 06.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.48.1 от 31.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автоматизация 1С:Франчайзи", релиз 2.1.49.2 от 04.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.19.04 от 04.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.10.1 от 10.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.134.1 от 05.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации", релиз 5.0.24.4*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.75.10 от 05.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.75.10 от 05.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство", релиз 1.6.19.215 от 17.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ГЕОСОФТ: Турагентство БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.6.19.215 от 17.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alecseym (24.03.2020), alexmargo (24.07.2021), Andjeika (18.03.2021), bnfosega (23.11.2022), cudarec (23.01.2022), DesneD (28.07.2020), f1go (10.02.2022), NickSame (17.02.2021), ragnar40 (09.09.2020), root7 (12.03.2020), RusjaOdessa (06.02.2021), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020), vetaldndz (13.08.2020)

----------


## ExtreMe83

> 


Приветствую.
Есть конфигурация "1С-Рарус:Учет ценных бумаг, редакция 1 для 1С:Бухгалтерии 8"?
как можно её скачать?

----------


## Ukei

> Приветствую.
> Есть конфигурация "1С-Рарус:Учет ценных бумаг, редакция 1 для 1С:Бухгалтерии 8"?
> как можно её скачать?


 - Нет, к сожалению, даже не слышал о такой в течение последних лет 10.

----------


## ExtreMe83

> - Нет, к сожалению, даже не слышал о такой в течение последних лет 10.


понятно. спасибо.

----------


## Micgel-mgn

Здравствуйте! Подскажите появилась ли отученная Альфа 6?

----------


## razzz92

будте добры , дайте отученную альфу 6!
заранее спасибо !

----------


## Ukei

> будте добры , дайте отученную альфу 6!
> заранее спасибо !


 - Для этого нужно всего ничего: чтобы кто-то бесплатно её в свое личное время разобрал, проанализировал защиту и нашел как её обойти, а потом бы также бесплатно выложил тут для всех. Увы, робингудов с каэжым годом все меньше.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> будте добры , дайте отученную альфу 6!
> заранее спасибо !


без оф ключа это не реально практически.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Платформа ставил вот эту !_Платформа_8.3.15.1700_Windows_Repack_64-bit.zip скачивал там же


та версия что у вас работает более менее корректно на релизе 8.3.10. А Выше версии на более высокой платформе.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите появилась ли отученная Альфа 6?


нет ее. Пока нет. Но будет. Как будет лиц ключ)

----------

Ukei (20.03.2020)

----------


## godeyes

Доброго дня. Есть у кого возможность предоставить обновления для 1С:Бухгалтерия хлебобулочного и кондитерского предприятия?

----------


## Yav4ik

Всем привет!
Скажите перелазил весь инет, не могу найти ITIL проф отученный, есть ли вообще в природе такая? )

----------


## Ukei

> Всем привет!
> Скажите перелазил весь инет, не могу найти ITIL проф отученный, есть ли вообще в природе такая? )


 - Отученного не было, да и Стандарт вроде работал без ключа вообще..

----------


## Yav4ik

Стандарт есть, нужен как раз ПРОФ, переходим со стандарта, уже маловато ))
Так то в любом случае прокупать будем. Просто нужен на пару месяцев ломанный чтобы показать руководству, что он умеет, и дорабоать под себя. А потом уже естессно купим )

----------


## _AnnaK_

А есть опция "Управление корпоративными финансами, редакция 2.1 (2.1.65.4)" отученную найти? Как я поняла, все, что есть - не пролечено.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.3.3.12 от 27.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.3.3.12 от 27.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Книжный магазин", релиз 2.3.3.12 от 27.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.3.3.12 от 27.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.3.3.12 от 27.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", релиз 2.3.3.12 от 27.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.3.3.12 от 27.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.19.237 от 23.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 4.0.75.4*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.68 от 10.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.69 от 20.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.66.69 от 20.03.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Lara_art (15.06.2020), Mr. Vet (19.11.2020), root7 (10.04.2020), shinisenn (09.01.2022), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020), VL33 (28.01.2021)

----------


## maxim123456

Выложите РАРУС Оптика последний релиз 2.3.3.25 от 31.03.2020

----------


## PsychoMyaso

Добрый день. Подскажите, а есть более новая версия, чем "РАРУС: Птицеводство. Модуль для ERP", релиз 2.4.1.228 от 22.01.2018..

А то к последним версиям ERP не хочет цепляться.. :(((

----------


## DonDigiDon

Приветствую, есть у кого Рарус:1С:CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА2 последняя версия обновления?

----------


## 12345АС

Добрый день, может кто нибудь поделиться 1С-Рарус: WMS пожалуйста? если есть то отученной

----------


## javvv

Приветствую! Кто-нибудь сталкивался?
При запуске

{ОбщийМодуль.уатЗащищенные  Функции.Модуль(114)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста
по причине:
Ошибка вызова метода внешней компоненты

ОС: Windows server 2019 x64
Конфигурация: УправлениеАвтотранспортом  Проф 1.0.4.1
Компонента V8UatProf.dll: 8.0.9.26
Версия сервера защиты: 1.1.3.987

Сервер защиты и ключи установлены на другом компьютере.

На машины с ОС server 2008 r2 работает. В тех. поддержку сообщил но они не работают до 6.05.2020

----------


## Powel

Возможно проблема в том что ОС x64, и соответственно ключи не садятся

----------


## javvv

server 2008 r2 тоже x64. Клиент 1С x32.
Пробовал регистрировать библиотеку через regsvr32 нет результата.
В журнале ОС нет ошибок. В журнале регистрации нет ошибок.

----------


## kottjazz

Добрый день ищу  Конфигурация  "Управление нашей фирмой + CRM, редакция 3.0" 1.6.19.243 
Поделитесь плиз у кого есть! Лучше не отученную.
Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## kottjazz

Добрый день ищу  Конфигурация  "Управление нашей фирмой + CRM, редакция 3.0" 1.6.19.243 
Поделитесь плиз у кого есть. 
Лучше не отученную.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sergey79

Дайто пожалуйста обновление
РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией / 
текущий релиз 1.3.137.2

----------


## Dnenp

У кого-нибудь есть общепит 2.0.66 после 103 релиза? Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## ИВ№1

Поделитесь пожалуйста, *1С:Управление металлургическим комбинатом 2. Модуль для 1С:ERP*

----------


## kapay

Добрый день. Поделитесь конфигурацией РАРУС: Общепит 3.0 КОРП, желательно посвежее версию

----------


## demonisius

Добрый день!
Есть у кого *РАРУС/ВДГБ: Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений*
Не отученная, старше 1.1.14.1

----------


## Ilya1241

Поделитесь свежей 1С-Рарус: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары. Ред. 9 или обновлениями для неё
Kiistar94@gmail.com

----------


## Pilligrim

есть 8 редакция

----------


## Ilya1241

> есть 8 редакция


Прошу прощения, очепятка - конечно 8, можете скинуть?

----------


## myacsess

Кто подскажет по обновлению конфигураций постепенном. У меня на данный момент "Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.1.9.12 .Как мне обновить до последней выложенной тут версии 2.3.3.25 ? Поэтапно каждое обновление ставить ( там их где то 54 шт получается)  или как то можно перескакивать все таки?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Кто подскажет по обновлению конфигураций постепенном. У меня на данный момент "Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.1.9.12 .Как мне обновить до последней выложенной тут версии 2.3.3.25 ? Поэтапно каждое обновление ставить ( там их где то 54 шт получается)  или как то можно перескакивать все таки?


Можно попробовать вариант скачать Бытовой_2.3.3.12_setup.zip, создать чистую базу на основание него и выгрузить конфигурацию его в файл *.CF. Сохранить копию базы которую будем обновлять и обновить через файл загрузить конфигурацию из файла выбрав наш *.CF 99% проходит хорошо.

----------

myacsess (27.05.2020)

----------


## myacsess

Спасибо , все получилось !

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо , все получилось !


Пожалуйста. :)

----------


## Ilya1241

Поделитесь свежей 1С-Рарус: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары. Ред. 8 или обновлениями для неё
Kiistar94@gmail.com

----------


## Pilligrim

Какая у вас сейчас версия?

----------


## Ilya1241

08.1.31.03

----------


## Pilligrim

08.1.32.01
https://yadi.sk/d/NDJw45FxJJgIfg
08.1.32.04
https://yadi.sk/d/RpeXthk66H-A5w
08.1.33.01
https://yadi.sk/d/hyD4IbGdtsP9yA
08.1.33.03
https://yadi.sk/d/XWi7bZPHVkj5Xg
08.1.33.05
https://yadi.sk/d/EB9ETxs9sZ0O2A

----------

Ilya1241 (29.05.2020), spirte202 (18.07.2020), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020), waldim (29.05.2020)

----------


## Pilligrim

Подскажите пожалуйста, схему работы вашей организации: есть ли у вас оптовый склад, и перемещения с оптового склада в розничный склад?

----------


## Ilya1241

> Подскажите пожалуйста, схему работы вашей организации: есть ли у вас оптовый склад, и перемещения с оптового склада в розничный склад?


Спасибо за обновы
В ткпт либо обычный либо ордерный склад - у нас обычные, перемещения делаем между складами подразделений

----------


## Pilligrim

Мне нужно настроить один распределительный склад с учетом по закупочной цене, и штук 7 розничных магазинов/складов с учетом в розничной цене, сделать сделал, а вот остатка по распределительному складу в закупочных ценах невижу, и выгрузку в бухгалтерию не знаю как настроить

----------


## realchUpa

Доброго дня.
Ищу "1С-Рарус:Магазин парфюмерии и косметики"
Никому не попадалось?

----------


## alex_phantom

Добрый день!
Помогите обновиться до последнего Общепита
Сейчас стоит 3.0.76.77
Спасибо!

----------


## DELEV

ищу конфигурацию "1С:Договоры". поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть

----------


## kanubis

Будет ли дальнейшее обновление Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3....?

----------


## klad77

Привет всем. У кого есть обновления для Общепит 3, выложите здесь или в личку. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Sentinello

Доброго времени суток. Может кто нибудь поделиться свежей версией РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для ERP и КА? Спасибо.

----------


## MisteRun

Добрый день! Обновите пжл, конфигурацию Розница. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3.3.31
и 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6.20.143

----------


## MisteRun

Добрый день! Обновите пжл, конфигурацию Розница. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3.3.31
и 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6.20.143

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

Добрый день.
пробую объединить 1С ERP с модулем Общепит для ERP. Всё делаю строго по инструкции.
При попытке обновить конфигурации БД вылезают ошибки:
*ПодпискаНаСобытие.Провери  ьДоступПередЗаписьюДокум  нта: Недопустимый тип
ПодпискаНаСобытие.Провери  ьДоступПередУдалениемДок  мента: Недопустимый тип
ПодпискаНаСобытие.Провери  ьДоступПриЗаписиДокумент  : Недопустимый тип
При проверке метаданных обнаружены ошибки!
Операция не может быть выполнена.
*
Версия 1С ERP 2.4.11.43 
Версия модуля общепит для ERP 2.4.11.43.
В чём может быть проблема?
Кто-то сталкивался с подобным?

----------


## TS_MAXIMUS

Добрый день.
пробую объединить 1С ERP с модулем Общепит для ERP. Всё делаю строго по инструкции.
При попытке обновить конфигурации БД вылезают ошибки:
*ПодпискаНаСобытие.Провери  ьДоступПередЗаписьюДокум  нта: Недопустимый тип
ПодпискаНаСобытие.Провери  ьДоступПередУдалениемДок  мента: Недопустимый тип
ПодпискаНаСобытие.Провери  ьДоступПриЗаписиДокумент  : Недопустимый тип
При проверке метаданных обнаружены ошибки!
Операция не может быть выполнена.
*
Версия 1С ERP 2.4.11.43 
Версия модуля общепит для ERP 2.4.11.43.
В чём может быть проблема?
Кто-то сталкивался с подобным?

----------


## terra_ink

Добрый день, 
помогите, пожалуйста, найти 1С-Рарус: Комплексный учет питания,  ГСМ и автотранспорта для  государственных учреждений, релиз 1.1.15.3

----------


## vladimirmanzyu

Добрый день!
Кто сможет поделиться 1с РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард (из последних версий) отученной. Если у кого есть, дайте ссылку на яндекс диск

----------


## vladimirmanzyu

Добрый день!
Кто сможет поделиться 1с РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард (из последних версий) отученной. Если у кого есть, дайте ссылку на яндекс диск

----------


## Ungadied

Добрый день. Может кто поделится последней версией конфигурации отученной Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП"

Почта ungadied@gmail.com 

Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## knp111

Добрый день! 
Есть у кого апдейт 1С:Розница 8. Аптека	2.3.3.31 ?

----------


## korum2

> Добрый день! 
> Есть у кого апдейт 1С:Розница 8. Аптека	2.3.3.31 ?


да у же более свежая вышла, 2.3.4.31
ее бы надо!

----------


## korum2

> Добрый день! 
> Есть у кого апдейт 1С:Розница 8. Аптека	2.3.3.31 ?


да у же более свежая вышла, 2.3.4.31
ее бы надо!

----------


## FreeSP

> да у же более свежая вышла, 2.3.4.31
> ее бы надо!


+1
У кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## rusdaurov

Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП есть у кого свежий? Версия 1.1.11 вроде уже есть

----------


## paukantiy

Управление учебным центром 2.х есть у кого отученная?

----------


## alex_phantom

Добрый день!
Нужно обновить Общепит до последнего релиза.
Сейчас стоит 3.0.76.77
Или подскажите где поискать.
Спасибо!

----------


## smp36

Добрый день!
Есть у кого апдейт 1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви  2.3.3.31 ?

----------


## Ungadied

Всем доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями конфигурации 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви начиная с версии 2.2.13.12 до последней актуальной
Почта ungadied@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо огромное.

----------


## Ungadied

Всем доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями конфигурации 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви начиная с версии 2.2.11.24 до последней актуальной
Почта ungadied@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо огромное.

----------


## smp36

> Всем доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями конфигурации 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви начиная с версии 2.2.11.24 до последней актуальной
> Почта ungadied@gmail.com
> Заранее спасибо огромное.


ответил в личку

----------

Ungadied (19.06.2020)

----------


## Faraon4ik

Интересуют все варианты 1С-Papyc связанные с ЖКХ, сайт и т.п. nulled!
Почта: alexandercash92@yandex.ru - благодарю!

----------


## demonisius

> Всем доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями конфигурации 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви начиная с версии 2.2.13.12 до последней актуальной
> Почта ungadied@gmail.com
> Заранее спасибо огромное.


Отправил в личку.

----------

Powel (23.06.2020), Ungadied (19.06.2020)

----------


## Powel

А УАТа последнего ни у кого нет?

----------


## Ungadied

Добрый день. Поделитесь последним обновление 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.4.33
Почта ungadied@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо огромное.

----------


## Ungadied

Так же поделитесь у кого есть обновления до актуального начиная с версии 1C:Рарус Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6 (1.6.19.237)
Почта ungadied@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо огромное.

----------


## smp36

> Так же поделитесь у кого есть обновления до актуального начиная с версии 1C:Рарус Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6 (1.6.19.237)
> Почта ungadied@gmail.com
> Заранее спасибо огромное.


в личке

----------


## olegon85

Может появились у кого обновки Рарус розница магазин бытовой техники 2.3.4.33 ? Был бы благодарен.

----------


## Eisent

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 1с розницы аптеки последним обновлением, заранее спасибо!

----------


## Deni66

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть обновления до актуального начиная с версии 1С:Рарус Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6 Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6 (1.6.19.243)
E-mail Hager-rd@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## demonisius

> А УАТа последнего ни у кого нет?


УАТ есть 2.0 и 3.0 - какой имеется ввиду?

----------


## Powel

> УАТ есть 2.0 и 3.0 - какой имеется ввиду?


Версии УАТ ПРОФ после 2.2.10.1

----------


## demonisius

> Версии УАТ ПРОФ после 2.2.10.1


Отправил в личку

----------

Powel (23.06.2020)

----------


## agelo

И мне киньте o.akhmetshin@gmail.com будьте ласковы :)

----------


## demonisius

> И мне киньте o.akhmetshin@gmail.com будьте ласковы :)


Не понятно о какой конфигурации речь.

----------


## agelo

Рарус Розница Аптека

----------


## der7fort

Добрый день. Очень нужны обновления на конфигурацию Рарус 1с Розница 8. Аптека обновления: 2.3.3.31, 2.3.4.33. Киньте пож-та. Почта: denya_x@mail.ru

----------


## nneedd

Добрый день, будьте добры тоже обновления на конфигурацию 1с розница 8. Ювелирный магазин 2.3.4.33. Если можно. Спасибо. Почта: nneedd@bk.ru

----------


## Nfyltv

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь релизами 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.3.31  и 2.3.4.33  почта ta-so@mail.ru

----------


## Eisent

> Добрый день. Очень нужны обновления на конфигурацию Рарус 1с Розница 8. Аптека обновления: 2.3.3.31, 2.3.4.33. Киньте пож-та. Почта: denya_x@mail.ru


 присоединяюсь к просьбе. faustmartin@mail.ru

----------


## Avesha78

Интересует обновление Общепит 3.0.78.64. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Hronosss

> Добрый день. Очень нужны обновления на конфигурацию Рарус 1с Розница 8. Аптека обновления: 2.3.3.31, 2.3.4.33. Киньте пож-та. Почта: denya_x@mail.ru


Так же очень хочу получить аптеку. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Spleh

Доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями конфигурации 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви начиная с версии 2.2.3.19 до последней актуальной
Заранее спасибо огромное.

----------


## Spleh

Доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями конфигурации 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви начиная с версии 2.2.3.19 до последней актуальной
Заранее спасибо огромное.

----------


## zealot2

1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви по версию 2.3.3.25 есть тут http://www.unibytes.com/folder/-id9.5TtacoB
если у кого есть 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.3.31 и 2.3.4.33 поделитесь пожалуйста zealot2@mail.ru

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Здравствуйте выложите пожалуйста обновление Управление нашей строительной фирмой 1.6.18.168, спасибо

----------


## badrvic

очень нужна розница аптека последние релизы , кому скинули может отправьте badrvic30@gmail.com или ссылку в личку

----------


## Dremlin_rus

Добрый вечер. Поделитесь пожалуйста Автосервис 1.6.20.178 update. Спасибо

----------


## FeJIukc

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь релизами 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.3.31 и 2.3.4.33 почта Fejiukc@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо огромное.

----------


## Ungadied

Всем доброго времени суток. Поделитель обновлением 1С Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.4.33
Почта ungadied@gmail.com 
И подскажите решение проблемы, в 1С Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви стоит альтернативный режим РМК, и нигде нигде галочки использовать базовый режим рмк. Помогите решить данную проблему к то сталкивался.
Спасибо огромное заранее.

----------


## Ungadied

Всем доброго времени суток. Поделитесь обновлением 1С Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.4.33
Почта ungadied@gmail.com 
И подскажите решение проблемы, в 1С Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви стоит альтернативный режим РМК, и нигде нигде галочки использовать базовый режим рмк. Помогите решить данную проблему к то сталкивался.
Спасибо огромное заранее.

----------


## verncurtis

Тоже нужна цепочка обновление для Розница одежда обувь.
Padalko.da@gmail.com

----------


## verncurtis

Тоже нужна цепочка обновление для Розница одежда обувь.
Padalko.da@gmail.com

----------


## ikalichkin

Доброго всем времени суток!
Если есть возможность - поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для РАРУС: Общепит *3.0.79.11*

----------


## waldim

ungadied 
И подскажите решение проблемы, в 1С Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви стоит альтернативный режим РМК, и нигде нигде галочки использовать базовый режим рмк. Помогите решить данную проблему к то сталкивался.
В настройках пользователя - кассира поменять режим запуска "обычное приложение"
 на "Управляемое приложение"

----------

Ungadied (03.07.2020)

----------


## Ungadied

Спасибо тебе добрый человек, все оказалось проще простого, я 2 дня мучался, даже в код уже полез искать.

----------


## gulkayulka

Скиньте пожалуйста 1С-Розница 8. Аптека 2.3.4.33 gulkayulka@mail.ru 
Спасибо!

----------


## gulkayulka

Скиньте пожалуйста 1С-Розница 8. Аптека 2.3.4.33 gulkayulka@mail.ru 
Спасибо!

----------


## Avesha78

> Доброго всем времени суток!
> Если есть возможность - поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для РАРУС: Общепит *3.0.79.11*


Тоже очень интересует. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## волков

Всем доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением конфигурации 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви релиз 2.3.4.33
Почта volkovtv@bk.ru
Заранее спасибо огромное.

----------


## maxim123456

поделитесь 1с Розница. Салон оптики, редакция 2.3.4.33  a_sarov@mail.ru

----------


## ds28347

Скачайте пожалуйста альфа авто 5  редакция 5.1.20.05

----------


## violence

Добрый день  поделитесь пожалуйста Конфигурацией "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.11.Х 
violencethepepper@gmail.com

----------


## Алексей89_1

Не нашли?

----------


## Алексей89_1

> Тоже очень интересует. Заранее спасибо!


Не нашли дистрибутив?

----------


## asusteh

Добрый день всем форумчанам , пожалуйста поделитесь обновлением конфигурации 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви релизы 2.3.3.31 и 2.3.4.31.Заранее спасибо вам и лайк с меня 100%
Почта asusteh38@gmail.com

----------


## novinnik

Здравствуйте!
Скиньте пожалуйста 1С-Розница 8. Аптека 2.3.4.33 novinnik@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Здравствуйте, для конфигурации ERP Управление строительной конфигурацией 2 вышло обновление 2.4.12.75, можно ли добавить это обновление в архив?

----------


## 666Rebel666

"Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3", релиз 2.3.3.31 обновление

----------

asusteh (12.07.2020), prost77 (03.12.2020), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## серый 757575

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста Конфигурацией "РАРУС: Управление автотранспортом ПРОФ", релиз 2.2.11.Х
remont.da.stroyka@gmail.com

----------


## AHTOH25

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста Конфигурацией "РАРУС:Магазин автозапчастей, нужны обновления для версии 2.3.1.30. Заранее благодарен

----------


## AHTOH25

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста Конфигурацией "РАРУС:Розница.Магазин автозапчастей, нужны обновления для версии 2.3.1.30. Заранее благодарен

----------


## orlova_natasha

Добрый день. Очень нужно обновление: 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации. Базовая версия. Редакция 5.0

----------


## orlova_natasha

Добрый день. Очень нужно обновление: 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации. Базовая версия. Редакция 5.0

----------


## Ungadied

Добрый день. Пожалуйста поделитесь обновлением конфигурации 1С:Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви релизы 2.3.3.31 и 2.3.4.31.Заранее спасибо.
Почта ungadied@gmail.com

----------


## zealot2

Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви (Рарус)  
обновления: 8.3.3.31 и 8.3.4.33
http://www.unibytes.com/nytEDhpfpfILqw-Us4P3UgBB
http://www.unibytes.com/7QxJqHO3nV4Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

demonisius (17.07.2020), prost77 (03.12.2020), Svetlana_K (18.08.2020), Ungadied (16.07.2020)

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Здравствуйте дополните пожалуйста обновления конфигурации 1С:ERP Управление строительной организацией 2 после версии 2.4.9.98 много повыходило, но ветка не пополняется.

----------


## Avesha78

Здравствуйте. Очень интересуют последние обновления Рарус:Общепит 3 вышедшие после 3.0.77.106.
Почта azacepurin@mail.ru
За ранее спасибо!

----------


## Avesha78

Здравствуйте. Очень интересуют последние обновления Рарус:Общепит 3 вышедшие после 3.0.77.106.
Почта azacepurin@mail.ru
За ранее спасибо!

----------


## amirselimov

Здравствуйте!
Скиньте пожалуйста 1С-Розница 8. Аптека 2.3.4.33 smartsovereign@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## spirte202

Подскажите пожалуйста а есть возможность выложить ещё раз файлы обнов для 1С-Рарус: ТКПТ v8 (08.1.30.01), постоянно с форума уходят ссылки на эти обновы, я бы мог сделать более менее вечные, ну годика два точно провисят.

----------


## Modeus666

Здравствуйте!
Скиньте пожалуйста 1С-Розница 8. Аптека 2.3.4.33 ekp@siriusdv.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Modeus666

Если кому нужно ссылочка на эмуль Рарус ТКПТ  https://yadi.sk/d/VaJDKSMocVC1hg

----------

Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## Chanzan

есть у кого общепит 2.0.66.112 обновление, киньте ссылочку на почту abarysh@araks.info

----------


## shoorpin

Здравствуйте.
Помогите, пожалуйста, отучить Рарус "ресторан", или может быть у кого-то есть отученная? Или может быть знаете аналоги. Суть в чем, мне босс дал задачу установить ему в кальянную систему для официантов и товароведа. Чтобы когда бармен набирает коктейль, со склада списывались ингредиенты (условно джин и тоник, если заказывают джин-тоник) а в чек пробивалось именно название коктейля. Ну и чтобы фронт был удобным, чтобы официанты кликали на столики и легко набивали заказ из меню. Буду очень признателен, т.к. он покупать лицензию не хочет, говорит зачем мне тогда айтишник, если я все сам покупаю.

----------


## shoorpin

Здравствуйте.
Помогите, пожалуйста, отучить Рарус "ресторан", или может быть у кого-то есть отученная? Или может быть знаете аналоги. Суть в чем, мне босс дал задачу установить ему в кальянную систему для официантов и товароведа. Чтобы когда бармен набирает коктейль, со склада списывались ингредиенты (условно джин и тоник, если заказывают джин-тоник) а в чек пробивалось именно название коктейля. Ну и чтобы фронт был удобным, чтобы официанты кликали на столики и легко набивали заказ из меню. Буду очень признателен, т.к. он покупать лицензию не хочет, говорит зачем мне тогда айтишник, если я все сам покупаю.

----------


## Modeus666

Может попробовать связку Далион УМ ПРО+Фронтол Ресторан?

----------


## Modeus666

> Может попробовать связку Далион УМ ПРО+Фронтол Ресторан?


Эмуль на фронтол https://yadi.sk/d/__ezsMmO4aniRQ

Эмуль на Далион https://yadi.sk/d/59O2W8rMomKSnA

----------

aldnaovdm (08.03.2021), root7 (20.07.2020), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## SeregaVD

Спасибо большое подскажите а ключ есть на Далион 2.0 ?? Буду очень благодарен

----------


## Modeus666

> Спасибо большое подскажите а ключ есть на Далион 2.0 ?? Буду очень благодарен


К сожалению нет, сам бы от него не отказался)))

----------


## burza

Здравствуйте! Есть в наличии Альфа Авто 4.1 для Украины и есть ключи лицензии, куплена! Кто бы мог отвязать от лицензии конфу?

----------


## Modeus666

[QUOTE=burza;599296]Здравствуйте! Есть в наличии Альфа Авто 4.1 для Украины и есть ключи лицензии, куплена! Кто бы мог отвязать от лицензии конфу?[/QUO

Если ключи физические то можете попробовать обратиться сюда https://rus.dongla.net/contacts.html Процентов 90 что помогут)

----------


## burza

неа. для получение ключа у них есть пин-коды. но ключ цепляется к железу, нужно его подшаманить как-то)

----------


## Next215

Нужна Рарус CRM. Проф версии 3.0.19.31 отломанная или Отладчик защиты к ней. 
3.0.17 после обновления до 3.0.19 стала ломаться на попытке получить CRM_ЛицензированиеСервер.По  учитьЗащищеннуюОбработку(  ).ОбращениеПриСозданииНаСе  рвере()

----------


## Next215

Нужна Рарус CRM. Проф версии 3.0.19.31 отломанная или Отладчик защиты к ней. 
3.0.17 после обновления до 3.0.19 стала ломаться на попытке получить CRM_ЛицензированиеСервер.По  учитьЗащищеннуюОбработку(  ).ОбращениеПриСозданииНаСе  рвере()

----------


## Ungadied

Добрый день. Поделитесь отученой конфигурации 1С:РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП, в лс или на почту ungadied@gmail.com 
Спасибо большое.

----------


## Ungadied

1С: Рарус Управление автотранспортом Проф, редакция 2.2 (2.2.10.1) Есть у кого эмулятор под платформу 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1224)

----------


## ssbt

> Эмуль на фронтол https://yadi.sk/d/__ezsMmO4aniRQ
> 
> Эмуль на Далион https://yadi.sk/d/59O2W8rMomKSnA


а для тренд нет такой интересной приблуды

----------


## DesneD

Выложите пожалуйста: Альфа Авто 5.1.20.05. Заранее буду очень благодарен

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте! Есть в наличии Альфа Авто 4.1 для Украины и есть ключи лицензии, куплена! Кто бы мог отвязать от лицензии конфу?


Можно, она же старая))) уже 5.1 и 6.0 ))

----------


## pov2005

Добрый день. Подскажите, на версию Рарус Автотранспорт 1.0 Проф, существуют эмуляторы?, только на версию 2.0 нашел в виде расширения

----------


## pikimiki

Всем добрый день. поделитесь ,пожалуйста,отученной Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.76

----------


## pikimiki

Всем добрый день. поделитесь ,пожалуйста,отученной Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.76

----------


## Chanzan

Здравствуйте. Усть у кого обновление общепит 2.0.66.114, поделитесь пожалуйста  почта abarysh@araks.info

----------


## burza

> Можно, она же старая))) уже 5.1 и 6.0 ))


Это для Украины. там только такая.

----------


## KnightXL

Люди, спасите пожалуйста... Нужа 1С:Управление строительной организацией, редакция 1.3 с новым отчетом расчет старховых взносов.

----------


## Ilya1241

Всем добрый день, Есть обновления для 1С-Рарус: ТКПТ v8 после 08.1.34.01 ?
Честный знак доконал уже(
kiistar94@gmail.com

----------


## San335

Всем добрый день! Есть ли последние обновления для конфигурации CRM 3.0?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем добрый день! Есть ли последние обновления для конфигурации CRM 3.0?


1С:CRM, версия 3.0.20.10:
https://dropmefiles.com/gO1ju

----------

gea81 (31.07.2020), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## olegon85

Розница. Аптека
2.3.3.31  2.3.4.33
Розница. Книжный магазин
2.3.3.31 2.3.4.33
Розница. Магазин автозапчастей
2.3.3.31 2.3.4.33
Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи
2.3.3.31 2.3.4.33
Розница. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3
2.3.3.31 2.3.4.33
Розница. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов
2.3.3.31 2.3.4.33
Розница. Салон оптики, редакция 2.3
2.3.3.31 2.3.4.33
Розница. Ювелирный магазин
2.3.3.31 2.3.4.33
http://file.karelia.ru/tg6t6t/
http://file.sampo.ru/d27qst/
сколько пролежит не знаю зеркалируйте

----------

alex125it (04.08.2020), CzaRus (25.10.2020), evgen040 (07.01.2021), maxim123456 (04.08.2020), prost77 (03.12.2020), rad8 (03.10.2020), ratatata (02.08.2020), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020), серый 757575 (09.08.2020)

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день!
Очень нужно обновление для !С Рарус Магазин автозапчастей 2.3.2.28 или 2.3.2.33

----------


## baa1992

Добрый день!
Очень нужно обновление для !С Рарус Магазин автозапчастей 2.3.2.28 или 2.3.2.33

----------


## vitaxa

Привет всем, поделитесь если есть, обновлением 1с Рарус Управление рестораном 03.0.85.01

----------


## vladisl0v2

Подскажите, в Рарус Управление торговлей и CRM 3.0 выдает ошибку в лицензии. И есть у кого-то обновление Рарус УТ CRM? Был бы очень признателен откликнувшемуся. =)

----------


## dima-k

Нужна программа 1С общепит 8.3.16.xxxx.

----------


## user1337

Добра), есть новое обновление Рарус управление торговлей + Crm?

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8   конфигурация "Розница 8. Аптека, редакция 2.3"* 

Обновление версия 2.3.4.33 от 18.06.2020 :  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление версия 2.3.3.31 от 29.04.2020:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Розница 8. Салон оптики, редакция 2.3"* 

Обновление версия 2.3.4.33 от 18.06.2020 :  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление версия 2.3.3.31 от 08.05.2020:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.3"* 

Обновление версия 2.3.4.33 от 16.06.2020 :  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление версия 2.3.3.31 от 14.05.2020:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3"* 

Обновление версия 2.3.4.33 от 17.06.2020 :  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление версия 2.3.3.31 от 22.04.2020:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3"* 

Обновление версия 2.3.4.33 от 16.06.2020 :  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление версия 2.3.3.31 от 27.05.2020:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Розница 8. Книжный магазин, редакция 2.3"* 

Обновление версия 2.3.4.33 от 17.06.2020 :  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление версия 2.3.3.31 от 08.05.2020:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, редакция 2.3"* 

Обновление версия 2.3.4.33 от 18.06.2020 :  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление версия 2.3.3.31 от 12.05.2020:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

Alexabrus (02.09.2020), Mr. Vet (19.11.2020), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020), wintersunn (22.10.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.3"* 

Обновление версия 2.3.4.33 от 15.06.2020 :  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление версия 2.3.3.31 от 08.05.2020:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

Alexabrus (02.09.2020), Svetlana_K (05.08.2020)

----------


## Avesha78

Это платформа, а версия конфигурации какая нужна?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.20.05) лицензия
Обновление: https://yadi.sk/d/dhih7l4Juh_1LQ

----------

bugaga (11.08.2020), ikalichkin (05.08.2020), Svetlana_K (18.08.2020)

----------


## Пупкин Михаил

Доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для конфигурации 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО) 5.0

ffintt@mail.ru

----------


## Ilya1241

Всем добрый день, Есть обновления для 1С-Рарус: ТКПТ v8 после 08.1.34.01 ?
kiistar94@gmail.com

----------


## DeMorgan

Залейте, пожалуйста, УАТ 2.2.12.1

----------


## Powel

> Залейте, пожалуйста, УАТ 2.2.12.1


Тоже было бы интересно

----------


## qtutre

Ребята у кого есть эмулятор или кряк на 1С-Рарус:Микрофинансовая организация, редакция 1.1.4.42 поделитесь nats7000@mail.ru

----------


## omegacc

Всем привет, скиньте дайте пжл ссылку на 1с Рарус аптека.Спасибо

----------


## Kopernik

Аптека Розница 2.3.5.24 ссылочку пожалуйста дайте

----------


## Len1vec

Есть у кого руководство по "1С-Рарус: Амбулатория ред. 2"?

----------


## igo131969

Здравствуйте!
скиньте, пожалуйста, 1С-Рарус:Паевые инвестиционные фонды
igo13@rambler.ru

с уважением, к раздающим!

----------


## igo131969

Здравствуйте!
скиньте, пожалуйста, 1С-Рарус:Паевые инвестиционные фонды
igo13@rambler.ru

с уважением, к раздающим!

----------


## Ilya1241

Всем добрый день, Есть обновления для 1С-Рарус: ТКПТ v8 после 08.1.34.01 ?
kiistar94@gmail.com

----------


## KarpovDeniska

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией "1С-Рарус: Финансовый менеджмент 3", karpovdeniska@gmail.com

----------


## spirte202

Есть обновы для 1С-Рарус: ТКПТ с 08.1.30.01 по 08.1.34.01 кому нужны пишите в лс.

----------

it.chernov (26.08.2020)

----------


## ss190

Нужно обновление РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), ред. 3.0

----------


## Palych102

Поделитесь обновлением 1C:Предприятие 8. Такси и аренда автомобилей

----------


## Chanzan

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1С:Общепит, редакция 2.0 версии 2.0.66.117. Заранее благодарен. Почта: abarysh@araks.info

----------


## faker1@ro

Всем добрый день, Есть обновления для 1С-Рарус: ТКПТ v8 после 08.1.34.01 ?
поделитесь пожалуйста ,ermashov@safetrade-rostov.ru

----------


## sleemes

У кого есть обновления на УСЦ Рарус выше 1.6.19.243, поделитесь пожалуйста sleeme2010@yandex.ru

----------


## Avesha78

Есть у кого обновление Общепит 3.0.81.25? Скинте, плиз, на почту azacepurin@mail.ru

----------


## Lyonia

Здравствуйте.
Может есть у кого Дополнение «Альфа-Авто»: Учет рабочего времени, редакция 5? Можете скинуть? Очень хочется попробовать его.

----------


## Lyonia

Здравствуйте.
Может есть у кого Дополнение «Альфа-Авто»: Учет рабочего времени, редакция 5? Можете скинуть? Очень хочется попробовать его.

----------


## bistro

> Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.20.05) лицензия
> Обновление: https://yadi.sk/d/dhih7l4Juh_1LQ


Ссылка недоступна(( Откройте, пожалуйста, ещё раз доступ.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте.
> Может есть у кого Дополнение «Альфа-Авто»: Учет рабочего времени, редакция 5? Можете скинуть? Очень хочется попробовать его.


Есть в  отученной фулл функционал и без ключа работает, илди запросить демо доступ и попробовать бесплатно лиц. 
Пример демо от 1с : https://demo.1c.ru/

----------

Lyonia (29.08.2020)

----------


## bistro

> Есть в  отученной фулл функционал и без ключа работает, илди запросить демо доступ и попробовать бесплатно лиц. 
> Пример демо от 1с : https://demo.1c.ru/


Спасибо, но ключ у меня есть и лицензия тоже, но нет обновления, да и не особо нужно оно мне. Нужна только свежая обработка выгрузки в БП 3.0 Не поделитесь?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо, но ключ у меня есть и лицензия тоже, но нет обновления, да и не особо нужно оно мне. Нужна только свежая обработка выгрузки в БП 3.0 Не поделитесь?


Обновление не нужно, просто ваш ключ по пинкоду пере прошивается и раздел разблокируется. При покупке дополнения этого))

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо, но ключ у меня есть и лицензия тоже, но нет обновления, да и не особо нужно оно мне. Нужна только свежая обработка выгрузки в БП 3.0 Не поделитесь?


Ее больше просто нет, я удалил, так как больше не актуально вышел новый релиз:
*5.1.21.06*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - *8.3.16.1502*.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.9.367.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Расширены возможности взаимодействия с «Честным знаком» для отображения операций. Добавлены документы «Вывод из оборота кодов маркировки», «Возврат в оборот кодов маркировки», «Перемаркировка» и «Списание кодов маркировки».
- Расширен учет кодов маркировки товаров. Добавлены документы для выполнения операций и формированию файла для загрузки в личный кабинет Честного знака: по выводу кодов маркировки из оборота, перемаркировки товаров, списанию кодов маркировки (нанесенных и не нанесенных на товар), возврату в оборот кодов маркировки.
- Добавлен журнал документов учета кодов маркировки. Создание документов Заказ кодов маркировки на основании Ввода в оборот с учетом ограничения: в одном документе не более 10 номенклатурных строк.
- Добавлена возможность печати кодов маркировок из обработки "Печать этикеток и ценников". Заполнение по документу Заказа кодов маркировки и при сканировании кода маркировки при работе с обработкой.
- Изменена передача параметров для формирования тега 1162 чека на ККТ Штрих для корректной передачи данных о маркировке в ОФД.
- При печати УПД из Реализации автомобилей и Счет-фактуры выданной, при продаже б/у автомобиля добавлен вывод межценовой разницы.
- В загрузку из AutoPad Web добавлено игнорирование калькуляций с тегом ПОВРЕЖДЕНИЕ СТЕКЛА.
- При вводе на основании Рабочего листа из События заполняется реквизит Контрагента из соответствующего реквизита События.
- Добавлено право "Редактирование заказов при наличии распределения".
- Исправлена ошибка, при которой оборудование, снятое документом "Разукомплектация", отображалось в карточке автомобиля.
обновление: https://yadi.sk/d/e-tzQLBZmtJ7kA

----------

Barcode (03.09.2020), bistro (28.08.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо, но ключ у меня есть и лицензия тоже, но нет обновления, да и не особо нужно оно мне. Нужна только свежая обработка выгрузки в БП 3.0 Не поделитесь?


БП 3.0 https://yadi.sk/d/OBpwfaRr2azQag
БП 2.0 https://yadi.sk/d/vye5pYECNpX2ZA

----------

Barcode (03.09.2020), bistro (28.08.2020)

----------


## YANEINDEZID

Добро!

Поделитесь Аптека.Розница (последний релиз) cf

Благо!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Есть у кого обновление Общепит 3.0.81.25? Скинте, плиз, на почту azacepurin@mail.ru


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post602108

----------


## bugaga

> обновление: https://yadi.sk/d/e-tzQLBZmtJ7kA


Здравствуйте. Ссылка не доступна. Выложите еще раз, если можно.

----------


## foxrus

Добрый день форумчане. Хотел обновить свою конфигурацию 1с автосервис 8 до 1.6.16 версии, (у меня 1.6.5) но на форуме не нашел всех файлов обновления - Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.10.50 от 13.07.2017, а следующая Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.15.39 от 16.07.2018, может кто поделится недостающими версиями?
Может в уважаемого Ukei завалялись где-то?

----------


## foxrus

Добрый день форумчане. Хотел обновить свою конфигурацию 1с автосервис 8 до 1.6.16 версии, (у меня 1.6.5) но на форуме не нашел всех файлов обновления - Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.10.50 от 13.07.2017, а следующая Конфигурация "РАРУС: Автосервис", релиз 1.6.15.39 от 16.07.2018, может кто поделится недостающими версиями?
Может в уважаемого Ukei завалялись где-то?

----------


## GRDS

Залейте, пожалуйста, УАТ 2.2.12.1

----------


## sochinezz

Добродень.

Рарус.Розница.Аптека 2.3.*5.32* не проскакивала еще?

----------


## demonisius

> Залейте, пожалуйста, УАТ 2.2.12.1


https://yadi.sk/d/B827b7Y2-6VMrA

----------

root7 (07.09.2020), Метафизик (10.09.2020)

----------


## demonisius

> Залейте, пожалуйста, УАТ 2.2.12.1


https://yadi.sk/d/B827b7Y2-6VMrA

----------

666Rebel666 (07.09.2020), GRDS (08.09.2020), root7 (07.09.2020)

----------


## fox-video

Здравствуйте!
Оч. нужен РестАрт 3.9, поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто может! fox-video@mail.ru

----------


## alex2007new

Залейте пожалуйста Розница.Магазин автозапчастей, нужны обновления для версии 2.3.1.30, обновления 2.3.3.31 и 2_3_4_33 есть здесь. Нужны промежуточные.

----------


## fox-video

> Здравствуйте!
> Оч. нужен РестАрт 3.9, поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто может! fox-video@mail.ru


Сам нашел.

----------


## alex_asoft

Коллеги , поделитесь ссылкой на Розница.Аптека 2.3.5 , очень ннада

----------


## demonisius

> Сам нашел.


Так выложите для других, если не сложно.

----------


## fox-video

> Так выложите для других, если не сложно.


Обновление РестАрт 3.9.92 https://yadi.sk/d/tb6_ZG-Yu4tXDA
Обновлялся с версии 3.7.0

----------

demonisius (09.09.2020), hertuno (11.10.2020), murich (10.02.2021), root7 (09.09.2020)

----------


## dgalanov

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста Общепит 2.0 последний релиз, спасибо )

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Коллеги , поделитесь ссылкой на Розница.Аптека 2.3.5 , очень ннада


Вот здесь ранее выкладывал:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....051#post603051

----------

alex_asoft (09.09.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста Общепит 2.0 последний релиз, спасибо )


1С:Общепит, *2.0.66.117*:
https://dropmefiles.com/r2Me9

----------

ikalichkin (09.09.2020)

----------


## dgalanov

> 1С:Общепит, *2.0.66.117*:
> https://dropmefiles.com/r2Me9


Мертвая ссылка

----------


## dgalanov

> 1С:Общепит, *2.0.66.117*:
> https://dropmefiles.com/r2Me9


Извеняюсь работает, только это обновление, а мне нужен релиз полный или файл конфы.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Извеняюсь работает, только это обновление, а мне нужен релиз полный или файл конфы.


Надо так сразу и писать, что нужен установочный релиз (полная конфигурация), а то сразу не ясно, что нужно.

----------

dgalanov (09.09.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Извеняюсь работает, только это обновление, а мне нужен релиз полный или файл конфы.


1С:Общепит, установочный дистрибутив *2.0.66.117*:
https://dropmefiles.com/E6Gbz

----------

666Rebel666 (09.09.2020), demonisius (09.09.2020), dgalanov (09.09.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Обновление РестАрт 3.9.92,
> Обновлялся с версии 3.7.0


Осмелюсь попросить *.CF любой из этих версий?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Осмелюсь попросить *.CF любой из этих версий?


РестАрт установочный релиз *3.7.0*:
https://yadi.sk/d/zqZ5gQXukEZw-g

----------

ikalichkin (10.09.2020), root7 (09.09.2020)

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Разыскивается обновление Общепит 3.0.82.24. Может кто поделится?

----------


## valiylab

> Добрый день. Подскажите, на версию Рарус Автотранспорт 1.0 Проф, существуют эмуляторы?, только на версию 2.0 нашел в виде расширения


Может у кого-то есть, поделитесь для 2.0 расширением?

----------


## foxrus

Добрый день. Ни у кого нет обновления 1с Рарус Автосервис 1.6.11, 1.6.12, 1.6.13, и 1.6.14?

----------


## tsaplin

> Добрый день. Ни у кого нет обновления 1с Рарус Автосервис 1.6.11, 1.6.12, 1.6.13, и 1.6.14?


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/5E-yVVmUes4B

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет. Разыскивается обновление Общепит 3.0.82.24. Может кто поделится?


Общепит *3.0.82.24*:
https://dropmefiles.com/MyIFm

----------

alexsprinter (17.09.2020), Avesha78 (10.09.2020), waldim (16.09.2020)

----------


## progzn

> Ее больше просто нет, я удалил, так как больше не актуально вышел новый релиз:
> *5.1.21.06*
> =========
> - Рекомендуемая версия платформы - *8.3.16.1502*.
> - Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.9.367.
> - Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
> - Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
> - Расширены возможности взаимодействия с «Честным знаком» для отображения операций. Добавлены документы «Вывод из оборота кодов маркировки», «Возврат в оборот кодов маркировки», «Перемаркировка» и «Списание кодов маркировки».
> - Расширен учет кодов маркировки товаров. Добавлены документы для выполнения операций и формированию файла для загрузки в личный кабинет Честного знака: по выводу кодов маркировки из оборота, перемаркировки товаров, списанию кодов маркировки (нанесенных и не нанесенных на товар), возврату в оборот кодов маркировки.
> ...


к сожалению ссылка не работает, может ктонибудь поделиться?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> к сожалению ссылка не работает, может ктонибудь поделиться?


Надо лучше искать :). Есть отдельная ветка, посвященная этому программному продукту:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....110#post603110

----------


## snst

Поделитесь у кого есть обновлением РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", а то в вечном архиве последний релиз 1.6.19.237 от 23.03.2020. Заранее признателен.

----------


## волков

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочкой Розница магазин одежды и обуви релиз 2.3.5.32. Почта volkovtv@bk.ru

----------


## волков

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница магазин одежды и обуви релиз 2.3.5.32. volkovtv@bk.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница магазин одежды и обуви релиз 2.3.5.32. volkovtv@bk.ru


*2_3_5_32_CF.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

lex20042004 (24.11.2020), prost77 (03.12.2020), shah_kam (15.12.2020), волков (13.09.2020)

----------


## волков

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Dyushban

Добрый день, можете поделиться актуальным релизом Общепит 3.0 (установочный дистрибутив) Если есть возможность то с демо базой. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## gylgamesh

Для "РАРУС:Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП" релиз 1.1.9.1 лекарство существует?

----------


## demonisius

Есть у кого обновление для "1С-Рарус: Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений, редакция 1.1" версии выше 1.1.14.1?

----------


## alexsprinter

Поделитесь пожалуйста: 1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0	3.0.82.25 обновлением)
Заранее благодарю

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Поделитесь пожалуйста: 1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0	3.0.82.25 обновлением)
> Заранее благодарю


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....454#post603454

----------


## S@F2349

Добрый день! помогите найти ТКПТ v8 1С-Рарус:Торговый Комплекс. Продовольственная Сеть, редакция 8. Модуль для магазина может есть у кого

----------


## S@F2349

Пришлите мне пожалуйста на почту safecsoft@mail.ru

----------


## S@F2349

> Есть обновы для 1С-Рарус: ТКПТ с 08.1.30.01 по 08.1.34.01 кому нужны пишите в лс.


пришлите пожалуйста если можно на safecsoft@mail.ru заранее благодарен

----------


## Yes_

Необходима редакция 1С:Общепит, 3.0 3.0.82.25 а не 24. т.к в 24 грубая ошибка в лицензии. Заранее благодарю

----------


## Avesha78

А можно узнать, в чем она проявляется? У меня две базы  на 24 работают, и ни чего не выскакивает.

----------


## Yes_

> А можно узнать, в чем она проявляется? У меня две базы  на 24 работают, и ни чего не выскакивает.


При проведение Документа "Выпуск продукции" ошибка ОбщийМодуль.ОбщепитЛиценз

----------


## ikalichkin

> При проведение Документа "Выпуск продукции" ошибка ОбщийМодуль.ОбщепитЛиценз





					
						Последний раз редактировалось ikalichkin; 20.09.2020 в 16:50.
					
					
				

Если помог Вам - не забывайте нажать кнопку: [Сказать спасибо]

----------


## prival

есть у кого 1С-Рарус: управление сервисным центром? поделитесь.... если не лень.... версии 1.6.20...

----------


## ikalichkin

> есть у кого 1С-Рарус: управление сервисным центром? поделитесь.... если не лень.... версии 1.6.20...


*Качайте*, пока доступно...

----------

Avesha78 (21.09.2020), prival (21.09.2020), root7 (20.09.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Общепит, редакция 3.0, версия *3.0.82.25*
*Исправлена* критическая ошибка при групповом или фоновом проведении документов в ОбщийМодуль.ОбщепитЛиценз

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день, поделитесь обновлением пожалуйста общепит 2.0.66.119. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день, поделитесь обновлением пожалуйста общепит 2.0.66.119. Заранее благодарен.


1С:Общепит, ред. 2.0, *2.0.66.119* (обновление для 2.0.66.112, 2.0.66.114, 2.0.66.117):

https://dropmefiles.com/xZAcr

----------

Chanzan (21.09.2020), ikalichkin (21.09.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Общепит, редакция 3.0, версия *3.0.82.25*:
https://dropmefiles.com/MuIHQ

----------

Alexabrus (26.09.2020), ikalichkin (21.09.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020), waldim (22.09.2020), Yes_ (22.09.2020)

----------


## TopSecret

Добрый день!Есть ли у кого конфигурация Рарус СРМ 3.0 проф или корп с эмулятором версии 3.0.12.4 или чуть выше или ниже?

----------


## BuHunyx

Добрый день. Может у кого есть свежие обновления для 1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви ?

----------


## Funtik90

есть у кого последняя установка CRM Рарус?

----------


## Funtik90

> 1С:CRM, версия 3.0.20.10:
> https://dropmefiles.com/gO1ju


день добрый,можете перезалить?

----------

Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## Ilya1241

Здравствуйте, а есть обновления на 1С-Рарус: ТКПТ v8 после 08.1.34.01?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> день добрый,можете перезалить?


Недавно выкладывал более свежий релиз:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....318#post604318

----------

Funtik90 (22.10.2020)

----------


## lezhic

Длбрый день. Есть у кого Рарус:Автосервис 1.6.22.48?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Длбрый день. Есть у кого Рарус:Автосервис 1.6.22.48?


Автосервис 1.6.22.48 (обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/AvcfL

----------

lezhic (28.09.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## Alexabrus

Доброе время суток. Ищу новую версию расширения "Отладчик защиты" для Рарус:Общепит. Может кто поделится?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Недавно выкладывал более свежий релиз:
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....318#post604318


Извините, а CF/DT соответствующий   CRM 3.0.20.15 у Вас случайно не найдётся?

----------


## 666Rebel666

> Автосервис 1.6.22.48 (обновление):


Может найдется какая-нибудь из 1.6.*21*.хх?

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Ни у кого еще не появился свежий релиз Общепит 3.0.82.40? Поделитесь, плиз!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Может найдется какая-нибудь из 1.6.*21*.хх?


Автосервис 1.6.21.114:
https://dropmefiles.com/NQVJk

----------

666Rebel666 (28.09.2020), lezhic (28.09.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет. Ни у кого еще не появился свежий релиз Общепит 3.0.82.40? Поделитесь, плиз!


1С:Общепит *3.0.82.40*:
https://dropmefiles.com/IwGJ6

----------

666Rebel666 (28.09.2020), Avesha78 (28.09.2020), ikalichkin (29.09.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Извините, а CF/DT соответствующий   CRM 3.0.20.15 у Вас случайно не найдётся?


Конечно найдется. Установочный дистрибутив 1C:CRM 3.0.20.15:
https://dropmefiles.com/ghJve

----------

666Rebel666 (28.09.2020), ikalichkin (29.09.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Установочный дистрибутив 1C:CRM *3.0.21.1*:
https://dropmefiles.com/v79Ty

----------

666Rebel666 (28.09.2020), gea81 (30.09.2020), ikalichkin (29.09.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## волков

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом 2.3.5.35 Розница магазин одежды и обуви. Спасибо. volkovtv@bk.ru

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста релизом 2.3.5.35 Розница магазин одежды и обуви. Спасибо. volkovtv@bk.ru


1С:Розница 8 Магазин одежды и обуви  2.3.5.35 (Обновление для 2.3.4.33; 2.3.5.24; 2.3.5.28; 2.3.5.32):
https://dropmefiles.com/mugNk

----------

666Rebel666 (29.09.2020), Feudor1984 (04.10.2020), ratatata (30.09.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## olegon85

Есть у кого возможность поделиться 2.3.5.35 Розница ювелирный магазин ?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Есть у кого возможность поделиться 2.3.5.35 Розница ювелирный магазин ?


1С:Розница 8 Ювелирный магазин 2.3.5.35:
https://dropmefiles.com/8hTcg

----------

666Rebel666 (29.09.2020), ikalichkin (30.09.2020), lombardsapfir (06.10.2020), nneedd (04.10.2020), olegon85 (29.09.2020), oneal13 (06.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## Vikingmaster

Добрый день!
Есть у кого 5.0.30.1 НКО  1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации ?

----------


## Vikingmaster

Добрый день!
Есть у кого 5.0.30.1 НКО  1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации ?

----------


## lezhic

Добрый день. Есть у кого Рарус:Автосервис 1.6.20.178 или 189?

----------


## Ungadied

А есть отученная конфигурация? или как отучить ?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Есть у кого Рарус:Автосервис 1.6.20.178 или 189?


Автосервис 1.6.20.189:
https://dropmefiles.com/vqAuT

----------

666Rebel666 (03.10.2020), cherkas83 (16.10.2020), lezhic (05.10.2020), Svetlana_K (08.10.2020), vetaldndz (20.10.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия  3.0.82.40 от 26.09.2020*

Файл конфигурации: *FOOD_3.0.82.40_CF*,  *зеркало*
Леченная пустая ИБ: *FOOD_3.0.82.40_DT*, *зеркало*
Лекарство: *ОтладчикЗащиты_1.4.12.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Alexabrus (03.10.2020), Dyushban (01.12.2020), lumboff (30.10.2020), root7 (03.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## nino4ka

Добрый день
Есть у кого УСО последняя(управление строительной организацией 1.3 на УПП)?

----------


## Серж_S

Добрый вечер!!! Помогите с обновкой "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.101 до последней. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Yes_

> Добрый день
> Есть у кого УСО последняя(управление строительной организацией 1.3 на УПП)?


Добрый день. Также ищу данную конфигурацию. Скиньте сюда если найдете. Я сделаю тоже самое!

----------


## baa1992

Доброго дня! Поделитесь плз Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей
обновление 2.3.2.Х или CF/установку 2.3.2.Х и старше 
Имеется база Магазин автозапчастей 2.3.1 без промежуточного CFU 2.3.2.Х не обойтись ...

----------


## prival

РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.3.5.35.... ни поделитесь?... спасибо)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.3.5.35.... ни поделитесь?... спасибо)


Посмотрите здесь: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....A%D0%B0/page19

----------

Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## waldim

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.5.35.Зараннее спасибо.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.5.35.Зараннее спасибо.


Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.5.35:
https://dropmefiles.com/CCUKr

----------

666Rebel666 (09.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020), waldim (09.10.2020)

----------


## Alexabrus

Доброго времени суток!!! Помогите с обновлением "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 3.0.83.33 и Патчем для неё. Спасибо!!!

----------


## volmag

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 1С Управление Торговлей + СРМ. Последние обновления здесь апрель 2020 года

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:УНФ 8. Управление предприятием общепита	1.6.22.36*

Файл конфигурации: *1Cv8.cf*, *зеркало*
Пустая леченная ИБ: *Food_UNF_1.6.22.36.dt*, *зеркало*
Лекарство от недуга: *Отладчик_1.6.22-1.4.14.2.cfe*, *зеркало*

----------

Avesha78 (14.10.2020), Dyushban (17.06.2021), idec (26.11.2020), Kdmarket (19.04.2021), root7 (14.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## Денис Батуро

У кого-нибудь есть последние релизы для Бухгалтерии НКО ?

----------


## TerveR

Здравствуйте!
Кто-нибудь может поделиться обновлением Общепит 3.0 на Общепит КОРП 3.0? Любой версии 3.0.75.109 и выше.
Хотелось бы опробовать перед приобретением апгрейда.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.83.2 от 14.10.2020*
Файл обновления: *TSZH1C_3_0_83_2_updsetup*, *зеркало*
Файл конфигурации: *TSZH_3.0.83.2_CF*, *зеркало*
Леченная пустая ИБ: *TSZH_3.0.83.2_DT_Unlock*, *зеркало*
Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.70-1.2.3.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

bboy2008 (14.10.2020), demonisius (16.10.2020), zun-zun (30.07.2021), Маритаими (18.10.2020)

----------


## evgen.minsk

Добрый день. 
Скажите, можете поделиться свежими  ломанными версиями ERP УСО и модуль CRM для ERP

----------


## evgen.minsk

Добрый день. 
Скажите, можете поделиться свежими  ломанными версиями ERP УСО и модуль CRM для ERP

----------


## yamahaxes

Добрый день. 
Можете поделиться Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.5.35. Спасибо

----------


## denisturinsk89

добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для 1С общепит начиная с версии 3,0,76,73,  предыдущие ссылки не работают, спасибо

----------


## demonisius

Управление Автотранспортом 2.2.13.1 

UAT_Prof_2_2_13_1_updsetup.exe(83.03 MB)

----------


## demonisius

> Добрый день. 
> Можете поделиться Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.5.35. Спасибо


2.3.5.35.zip(110.38 MB)

----------

cgfcb,j (18.11.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020), yamahaxes (16.10.2020)

----------


## Alexabrus

> добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для 1С общепит начиная с версии 3,0,76,73,  предыдущие ссылки не работают, спасибо


C 3.0.76.73 по 3.0.82.40 Food_3.0.76.73-3_0_82_40.zip

----------


## Borival

Добрый день. Нашлась отученная версия Рарус:Автосервис 1.6.20.178 или 189?

----------


## pos.markis

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с РАРУС автосервис "1.6.22.48"

----------


## sergey_ps

А можно попросить еще разок выложить Автосервис 1.6.22.48 (обновление)?

----------


## sergey_ps

Добрый день! А сможете еще раз выложить?

----------


## TanaT2012

Добрый день! 3.0.20.13
А есть ли у кого-нибудь Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 3.0.20.13?
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------

volmag (20.10.2020)

----------


## TanaT2012

Добрый день! 
А есть ли у кого-нибудь Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 3.0.20.13?
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Avesha78

Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.83.34? Поделитесь, плиз!!!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.83.34? Поделитесь, плиз!!!


1С:Общепит *3.0.83.34*:
https://dropmefiles.com/M1vVJ

----------

Alexabrus (19.10.2020), Avesha78 (20.10.2020), skvorec74 (20.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020), waldim (20.10.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день! 
> А есть ли у кого-нибудь Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 3.0.20.13?
> Заранее огромное спасибо!


УТиВСК *3.0.20.13*:
https://dropmefiles.com/qM6bd

----------

root7 (19.10.2020), skvorec74 (20.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> А можно попросить еще разок выложить Автосервис 1.6.22.48 (обновление)?


Автосервис 1.6.22.48:
https://dropmefiles.com/4Vi1p

----------

FilterDDD (20.10.2020), skvorec74 (20.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020), vetaldndz (20.10.2020), volmag (21.10.2020)

----------


## TanaT2012

Огромное спасибо

----------


## volmag

Добрый день. Не обновляется с версии 3.0.19.31. У Вас есть промежуточная версия?

----------


## vetaldndz

> Автосервис 1.6.22.48:
> https://dropmefiles.com/4Vi1p


Поделитесь пожалуйста промежуточными обновлениями Автосервис. Для обновления с версии Автосервис (1.6.20.94)

----------


## volmag

> УТиВСК *3.0.20.13*:
> https://dropmefiles.com/qM6bd


Добрый день. Не обновляется с версии 3.0.19.31. У Вас есть промежуточная версия?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Поделитесь пожалуйста промежуточными обновлениями Автосервис. Для обновления с версии Автосервис (1.6.20.94)


Обновления: Автосервис 1.6.20.159, 1.6.20.189, 1.6.21.114:
https://dropmefiles.com/NKGXg

----------

vetaldndz (21.10.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Не обновляется с версии 3.0.19.31. У Вас есть промежуточная версия?


Обновления: УТиВСК 3.0.19.34, 3.0.19.38, 3.0.19.42:
https://dropmefiles.com/Ee4vU

----------

root7 (21.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020), volmag (21.10.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

УТиВСК *3.0.20.14* (обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/RikRB

----------

root7 (21.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020), volmag (21.10.2020)

----------


## Screwie

> Обновления: УТиВСК 3.0.19.34, 3.0.19.38, 3.0.19.42:
> https://dropmefiles.com/Ee4vU


Судя по сайту раруса нужно для обновления промежуточная 3.0.19.46

----------


## Screwie

> Обновления: УТиВСК 3.0.19.34, 3.0.19.38, 3.0.19.42:
> https://dropmefiles.com/Ee4vU


Судя по сайту раруса нужно для обновления промежуточная 3.0.19.46

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Судя по сайту раруса нужно для обновления промежуточная 3.0.19.46


Если у Вас есть доступ к сайту Раруса, так дайте ссылку для скачивания необходимого дистрибутива людям. Мы все будем рады :) и скажем спасибо Вам!

----------

volmag (21.10.2020)

----------


## arder

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь у кого есть:
УНФ+CRM 3
1.6.22.75

----------


## arder

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь у кого есть:
УНФ+CRM 3
1.6.22.75

----------


## 4AuHuK

УТиВСК_3.0.20.12:
https://dropmefiles.com/6Zald

----------

arturzinio (27.10.2020), root7 (21.10.2020), volmag (22.10.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь у кого есть: УНФ+CRM 3 1.6.22.75


УНФ+CRM 3 1.6.22.75:
https://dropmefiles.com/G8FGP

----------

arder (23.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020)

----------


## karechik

Доброго дня. Для работы с маркировкой шин нужна новая платформа. Сейчас стоит 8.3.10.2580 альфа авто. Поставили отученный рарус Salon_5.1.15.15_keyless_setup и платформу 8.3.17.1549_RePack_x64_GUI. Но она с ним не работает. Какую версию посоветуете поставить из свежих релизов, чтоб норм функционировал с отученным рарусом. Спасибо.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброго дня. Для работы с маркировкой шин нужна новая платформа. Сейчас стоит 8.3.10.2580 альфа авто. Поставили отученный рарус Salon_5.1.15.15_keyless_setup и платформу 8.3.17.1549_RePack_x64_GUI. Но она с ним не работает. Какую версию посоветуете поставить из свежих релизов, чтоб норм функционировал с отученным рарусом. Спасибо.


С маркировкой шин нам пришлось поставить вообще 6-ю версию. А в вашем случае, как я понимаю, дело не в платформе, как таковой, а в установленном релизе 5.1.15.15 - этот релиз начала 19-го года и в нём нет еще механизма маркировки шин. Я могу ошибаться, но меня поправят те кто работает в 5-й версии.

----------


## wintersunn

День добрый! поделитесь 1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин с версии 2.3.4.33 по 2.3.5.35 пожалуйста

----------


## wintersunn

> 1С:Розница 8 Ювелирный магазин 2.3.5.35:
> https://dropmefiles.com/8hTcg


День добрый! Можете перезалить? ссылка не активна(((

----------


## karechik

Да пришлось ставить версию 5.1.20. Еще один нюанс, там где стоит оборудование надо, чтобы клиент обязательно был х32 , иначе не пашет. Рарусы молодцы, уже 5 год не запилят для х64.

----------


## 4AuHuK

Сама 1с тоже не везде все реализовало под 64-х битную платформу. К примеру, до сих пор не решили проблему с формированием машиночитаемых форм при печати бланков и документов с двумерным штрихкодом PDF417

----------


## arder

Спасибо. 
Оказался заложником ограничений. Для обновления требует систему FromVersions =1.6.21.125/3.0.15.7
У меня сейчас: 1.6.18.168

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Ищу Общепит 3.0.83.37 и Общепит 2.0.66.120. Есть у кого уже?

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Ищу Общепит 3.0.83.37 и Общепит 2.0.66.120. Есть у кого уже?

----------


## Serg1987

скиньте на почту serg_541@mail.ru релизы УАТ Проф после 2.2.10.1

----------


## intrek1c@yande

> Добрый день. Также ищу данную конфигурацию. Скиньте сюда если найдете. Я сделаю тоже самое!


Ищу новые релизы УСО 1.3 
Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## ikalichkin

> 1С:Розница 8 Ювелирный магазин 2.3.5.35:
> День добрый! Можете перезалить? ссылка не активна(((


*2.3.5.35.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Goldys (27.01.2021), lombardsapfir (17.11.2020), m.denis (12.12.2020), notsystem (11.01.2021), totsamich (22.12.2020), wintersunn (26.10.2020)

----------


## CzaRus

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3 последним релизом, 2.3.5.35
dragon26rus@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vovansgz

Добрый день! Есть у кого эмулятор для УАТ Проф 2.2.13.1?

----------


## imfromrostov

Помогите найти конфигурации "РАРУС: Автосервис"
Релизы: 
1.6.20.159
1.6.20.178
1.6.20.189
1.6.21.114

Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Ищу Общепит 3.0.83.37 и Общепит 2.0.66.120. Есть у кого уже?

----------


## Fakel

Добрый день, подскажите 1с рарус аптека розница, как обновить до 2.3.3.12 с 2.2.3.10. Промежуточные какие надо поставить? Обновил сразу до 2.3.3.12 выскакивает ошибка ЕГАИС

----------


## vetaldndz

> Помогите найти конфигурации "РАРУС: Автосервис"
> Релизы: 
> 1.6.20.159
> 1.6.20.178
> 1.6.20.189
> 1.6.21.114
> 
> Заранее благодарен!





> Обновления: Автосервис 1.6.20.159, 1.6.20.189, 1.6.21.114:
> https://dropmefiles.com/NKGXg





> Автосервис 1.6.22.48:
> https://dropmefiles.com/4Vi1p


страница 283

----------

ikalichkin (28.10.2020), imfromrostov (28.10.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет. Ищу Общепит 3.0.83.37 и Общепит 2.0.66.120. Есть у кого уже?


Общепит *3.0.83.37* и *2.0.66.120* (обновления):
https://dropmefiles.com/1WEd1

----------

Alexabrus (28.10.2020), alex_phantom (28.10.2020), Avesha78 (29.10.2020), ikalichkin (28.10.2020), Svetlana_K (05.11.2020), waldim (28.10.2020)

----------


## effectandi24

Поделитесь свежей версией модуля CRM для ERP, если у кого то есть

----------


## Bessondo

Всем привет. Вышел только что новый релиз Альфа-авто 5.1.22.05. Кто нибудь может поделится?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет. Вышел только что новый релиз Альфа-авто 5.1.22.05. Кто нибудь может поделится?


Ищите в *специализированной ветке*. Выложил вот здесь:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....920#post609920

----------


## letvipdep

* Конфигурация "1С-РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.120 от 23.10.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## demonisius

Добрый день! Есть у кого эмулятор для УАТ Проф 2.2.13.1?

УАТ_ПРОФ.zip

----------


## Berkut

Добрый день. Есть у кого обновление УАТ ПРОФ 2.2.13.1? Поделитесь плиз.

----------


## ZlayaFerio

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь ссылочкой, пожалуйста, на
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.13
Вышла, вроде, давно, но что-то не нахожу...

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброго времени суток!
> Поделитесь ссылочкой, пожалуйста, на
> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.13
> Вышла, вроде, давно, но что-то не нахожу...


Вот здесь дал ссылку на загрузку:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....140#post611140

----------

skvorec74 (03.11.2020), uliana2017 (09.11.2020)

----------


## ZlayaFerio

Искренне благодарю!

----------


## arder

Помогите, кто может. Нужно промежуточное обновление 1С УНФ+CRM 1.6.19.243/3.0.15.6; Или Последняя версия УНФ+CRM Установочный дистрибутив.

----------


## arder

Помогите, кто может. Нужно промежуточное обновление 1С УНФ+CRM 1.6.19.243/3.0.15.6; Или Последняя версия УНФ+CRM Установочный дистрибутив.

----------


## FERAMON

"1C PM Конфигурация ITLand Управление проектами" кто может помочь срочно нужна.

----------


## lonvik@list.ru

Здравствуйте. Можете перезалить пожалуйста, нет файлов по ссылке(

----------


## Screwie

Есть ли у кого релиз УТ+СРМ 3.0.20.15?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## kubnet

УТ+СРМ - посвежее перезалейте, плз - по всем предыдущим ссылкам уже закончился срок хранения файлов :(

----------


## splitter01

Есть у кого-нибудь свежая спарка КА+Модуль общепита?

----------


## CzaRus

> Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3 последним релизом, 2.3.5.35
> dragon26rus@mail.ru
> Заранее спасибо!


Если есть у кого-нибудь, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## vovansgz

> Добрый день! Есть у кого эмулятор для УАТ Проф 2.2.13.1?
> 
> УАТ_ПРОФ.zip


Не работает. При установке расширения происходит ошибка

----------


## MaZaY-0

Где можно найти "РАРУС: Общепит. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА" для последних релизов? версию 2.4.11.67 не предлагать. за $.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Где можно найти "РАРУС: Общепит. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА" для последних релизов? версию 2.4.11.67 не предлагать. за $.


Бесплатно Общепит_Модуль для ERP и КА2_2.4.11.67:
https://dropmefiles.com/Gvmmi

----------


## murzik104

Общепит 3.0.83.37 и 2.0.66.120 (обновления):
https://dropmefiles.com/1WEd1


Ссылка не рабочая. Повторите, пожалуйста.

----------


## hostfrost

Доброе всем
Кто поделится Аптека 2.3.5.36

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброе всем
> Кто поделится Аптека 2.3.5.36


А искать на форуме пробовали?!?
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....613#post612613

----------


## lvs083

Ребят, поделитесь пожалуйста релизами УТиВсК после UT-CRM_3.0.19.31

----------


## badkompact

Есть ли лечения для Общепита, поделитесь пожалуйста. (интересую последние релизы)

----------


## badkompact

Есть ли лечения для Общепита, поделитесь пожалуйста. (интересую последние релизы)

----------


## waldim

Здравствуйте! Выложите пожалуйста обновление РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.6.17.Зараннее большое спасибо.

----------


## Александр2108

Здравствуйте. Нужна "РАРУС: Автосервис" 1.6.22.48.
Ссылка где есть на неё уже нерабочие

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте! Выложите пожалуйста обновление РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.6.17.Зараннее большое спасибо.


Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов *2.3.6.17*:
https://dropmefiles.com/64Zem

----------

GTA33 (13.11.2020), ikalichkin (13.11.2020), waldim (13.11.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте. Нужна "РАРУС: Автосервис" 1.6.22.48.
> Ссылка где есть на неё уже нерабочие


Автосервис 1.6.22.48:
https://dropmefiles.com/NE6GU

----------

Avesha78 (14.11.2020), badkompact (15.11.2020)

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.84.35? Поделитесь, плиз!

----------


## Nikolo169

Добрый день,есть ли у Вас последняя версия CRM с отладчиком защиты?

----------


## s911Oleg

Добрый день! Есть у кого эмулятор (отладчик защиты) для ТЛЭ КОРП 1.1.10.1 (Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП)?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет. Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.84.35? Поделитесь, плиз!


Общепит *3.0.84.35*:
https://m.turbobi.pw/n3creodh9peb.html

----------

Avesha78 (17.11.2020)

----------


## BlackAngelPRM

Добрый день!  
кто-то может поделиться обновлением :

Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ, редакция 2.2, версия 2.2.13.1 от 25.09.2020

----------


## Screwie

Люди добрый, так что ни у кого нет последнего обновления УТиВсК?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день!  
> кто-то может поделиться обновлением :
> 
> Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ, редакция 2.2, версия 2.2.13.1 от 25.09.2020


УАТ ПРОФ 2.2.13.1:
https://dropmefiles.com/tSPRF

----------

Avesha78 (17.11.2020), BlackAngelPRM (17.11.2020), rassigor (21.11.2020)

----------


## tay5699

Добрый день! 

А есть у кого демо версия Управление автотранспортом Стандарт?
Нигде не могу найти...

----------


## freen

> ищу конфигурацию "1С:Договоры". поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть


присоединяюсь с вопросом, буду благодарен, если кто поделится.

----------


## wintersunn

День добрый! Поделитесь обновлением 1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин 2.3.6.17 пожалуйста

----------

nneedd (18.11.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Общепит *3.0.84.35*:
> https://m.turbobi.pw/n3creodh9peb.html


Уже: _Файл Общепит 3.0.84.35.zip НЕ НАЙДЕН_

----------


## Avesha78

Общепит 3.0.84.35
http://www.unibytes.com/NLClH6o5X-kLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## Avesha78

Общепит 3.0.84.35
http://www.unibytes.com/NLClH6o5X-kLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

seaeagle (18.11.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Розница. Аптека, редакция 2.3, Версия	2.3.6.17 от 16.11.2020*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало* 

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

kosmos_live (09.12.2020)

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление рарус общепит 2.0.66.122. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## korbandales

Всем доброго вечера! Есть у кого-нибудь обновление более свежее чем 3.0.19.31 для Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (УТиВсК)? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.84.35 от 11.11.2020*

Файл обновления: *Общепит 3.0.84.35.exe*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *FOOD_3.0.84.35_CF*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *FOOD_3.0.84.35_DT_Unlock*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *ОтладчикЗащиты_1.4.12.2*, *зеркало*

----------

Avesha78 (20.11.2020), badkompact (21.11.2020), root7 (20.11.2020), sharninvl (15.12.2020), Tarazec (12.12.2020)

----------


## onixcrut

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" 2.3.6.25 есть?

----------


## rassigor

> Общепит *3.0.84.35*:
> https://m.turbobi.pw/n3creodh9peb.html


Привет, видел в теме ты выложил обновление УТ+СРМ, но к сожалению уже время вышло ссылки не могу скачать
Можешь выложить релизы заново
у меня сейчас вот такой стоит  (3.0.19.31)
С меня вознаграждение.

----------


## Vanzek

> УАТ ПРОФ 2.2.13.1:
> https://dropmefiles.com/tSPRF


Доброго времени суток. Ссылка не рабочая. Есть другие варианты?

----------


## SLAVA39

Доброго времени суток нужен последний установщик Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей CF

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток. Ссылка не рабочая. Есть другие варианты?


Есть: *UAT_Prof_2.2.13.1_upd.exe*, *зеркало*

----------


## sence82

Добрый день! Можно повторить "Обновления: Автосервис 1.6.20.159, 1.6.20.189, 1.6.21.114:
https://dropmefiles.com/NKGXg". Старая ссылка уже не работает. Спасибо!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Привет, видел в теме ты выложил обновление УТ+СРМ, но к сожалению уже время вышло ссылки не могу скачать
> Можешь выложить релизы заново
> у меня сейчас вот такой стоит  (3.0.19.31)
> С меня вознаграждение.


УТиВСК Все обновления до крайнего релиза *3.0.20.16*:
Ссылка на загрузку

----------

Funtik90 (28.12.2020), kubnet (25.11.2020), rassigor (01.12.2020), root7 (23.11.2020)

----------


## sence82

Добрый день! Можно повторить "Обновления: Автосервис 1.6.20.159, 1.6.20.189, 1.6.21.114:
https://dropmefiles.com/NKGXg", старая ссылка не работает.

----------


## SLAVA39

Добрый день! Может есть у кого ссылка "Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.3", релиз 2.3.6.17 от 09.11.2020 (обновление) (установка)
заранее спасибо

----------


## prival

> Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.5.35:
> https://dropmefiles.com/CCUKr


если не сложно, можете продублировать?

----------


## wintersunn

1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин	2.3.6.17
нет ни у кого что ли? ((( поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## 4AuHuK

> если не сложно, можете продублировать?


Нет, не сложно:
2.3.5.35 и 2.3.6.17 - Обновления (Магазин стр. и отд. материалов):
https://dropmefiles.com/fbME7

----------

prival (24.11.2020)

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление рарус общепит 2.0.66.122. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление рарус общепит 2.0.66.122. Поделитесь пожалуйста.


общепит 2.0.66.12:
https://dropmefiles.com/SshIk

----------

Chanzan (25.11.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Общепит *3.0.84.46* (Обновление для 3.0.82.40, 3.0.83.33, 3.0.83.34, 3.0.83.37, 3.0.84.35):
https://dropmefiles.com/cqjIL

----------

Avesha78 (26.11.2020)

----------


## smp36

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" 2.3.6.25 ? Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## slon32

Добрый день. Нет ли у кого патча для взлома защищенных модулей альфа авто 5 рарусовского? надо сделать доработку в модуль, но он защищен. Читал, что вроде бы снимают защиту именно с модулей рарусовских. Только чем это сделать, хз

----------


## wintersunn

> Добрый день. Нет ли у кого патча для взлома защищенных модулей альфа авто 5 рарусовского? надо сделать доработку в модуль, но он защищен. Читал, что вроде бы снимают защиту именно с модулей рарусовских. Только чем это сделать, хз


обычный декомпилятор не помогает?
http://www.unibytes.com/WFv.RkyV3xELqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## wintersunn

дубль

----------


## 4AuHuK

> 1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин	2.3.6.17
> нет ни у кого что ли? ((( поделитесь пожалуйста


Ювелирный магазин	2.3.6.17:
https://dropmefiles.com/wHJMX

----------

ARykov (27.11.2020), ikalichkin (26.11.2020), nneedd (26.11.2020), wintersunn (25.11.2020)

----------


## Ungadied

Всем доброго дня. Поделитесь обновлением 1СРарус магазин Одежды и обуви начиная с версии 2.3.4.33 до актуальной 2.3.6.17

Ungadied@gmail.com 

Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## Ungadied

Всем доброго дня. Поделитесь обновлением 1СРарус магазин Одежды и обуви начиная с версии 2.3.4.33 до актуальной 2.3.6.17

Ungadied@gmail.com 

Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем доброго дня. Поделитесь обновлением 1СРарус магазин Одежды и обуви начиная с версии 2.3.4.33 до актуальной 2.3.6.17
> Ungadied@gmail.com 
> Заранее огромное спасибо


Обновления Маг одежды и обуви:
https://dropmefiles.com/ktW7P

----------

prost77 (03.12.2020), smp36 (27.11.2020), Ungadied (27.11.2020)

----------


## Александр2108

Здравствуйте. Есть ли у кого 1С:CRM. Модуль для 1С:КА2? По актуальность чтобы подходил на последнюю КА

----------


## apish

> Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов *2.3.6.17*:
> https://dropmefiles.com/64Zem


Ссылка не работает, можно еще раз?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте. Есть ли у кого 1С:CRM. Модуль для 1С:КА2? По актуальность чтобы подходил на последнюю КА


CRM. Модуль для ERP и КА_3.0.21.3:
https://dropmefiles.com/p5fJG

----------


## Myckonid

Добрый день, поделитесь РАРУС:Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП 1.1.13 отученной. Все, что нашел на форуме ссылки не рабочие.

----------


## Ungadied

> Обновления Маг одежды и обуви:
> https://dropmefiles.com/ktW7P


Добрый день. Прошу прощения, подскажите пожалуйста, у меня сейчас версия конфигурации 1С Рарус магазин Одежды и обуви 2.3.4.33, вы мне выложили за что очень благодарен последнее обновление, на сколько я знаю нужны все последующие обновления, или можно сразу последним обновляться?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Прошу прощения, подскажите пожалуйста, у меня сейчас версия конфигурации 1С Рарус магазин Одежды и обуви 2.3.4.33, вы мне выложили за что очень благодарен последнее обновление, на сколько я знаю нужны все последующие обновления, или можно сразу последним обновляться?


Там в архиве лежат два обновления. Сначала на первый обновиться, а потом на второй.

----------


## t0rt1k

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, релизами 1С Рарус Бухгалтерия для адвокатских образований
Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Александр2108

> CRM. Модуль для ERP и КА_3.0.21.3:
> https://dropmefiles.com/p5fJG


Это обновление? Нужен полный дистрибутив

----------


## k22lom

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан", релиз 1.0.17.13 от 27.06.2019
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:


Подскажите начинающему, если я скачаю это и куплю у Раруса клиентскую лицензию на 1 раб место за 6300руб, у меня заработает?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## rassigor

Спасибо большое, отпиши мне в личку пожалуйста(у тебя личка заблочена), с меня вознаграждение,

----------


## rassigor

> УТиВСК Все обновления до крайнего релиза *3.0.20.16*:
> Ссылка на загрузку


Спасибо большое, отпиши мне в личку пожалуйста(у тебя личка заблочена), с меня вознаграждение,

----------


## temrmal

Добрый день! 
У кого есть Рарус Аптека Розница 2.3.6.17 . Там появился уведомительный режим честного знака. Выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## temrmal

Добрый день! 
У кого есть Рарус Аптека Розница 2.3.6.17 . Там появился уведомительный режим честного знака. Выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! 
> У кого есть Рарус Аптека Розница 2.3.6.17 . Там появился уведомительный режим честного знака. Выложите пожалуйста!


*Розница_8._Аптека_2.3.6.17.exe*, *зеркало*

----------

Alexandr_72 (11.12.2020), temrmal (02.12.2020)

----------


## alex192ivan

Добрый день! Розница 8 магазин Одежды и обуви нужны релизы начиная с 2.2.9.19 до последнего. Лучше общение через ЛК

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Розница 8 магазин Одежды и обуви нужны релизы начиная с 2.2.9.19 до последнего. Лучше общение через ЛК


До 2.3.3.25, включительно, можно скачать *ЗДЕСЬ*. Остальное - ищите в этой же теме...

----------


## temrmal

А можно еще .cf файл?

----------


## styleskbr

Добрый день.
А бывает вылеченная конфигурация 1С Рарус УНФ+CRM 1.6.20.94 или более поздняя версия?

----------


## styleskbr

Добрый день.
А бывает вылеченная конфигурация 1С Рарус УНФ+CRM 1.6.20.94 или более поздняя версия?

----------


## styleskbr

Добрый день.
А бывает вылеченная конфигурация 1С Рарус УНФ+CRM 1.6.20.94 или более поздняя версия?

----------


## prost77

Всем доброго дня. Поделитесь обновлением 1С:Рарус магазин Одежды и обуви версия 2.3.6.25

----------


## kubnet

Нет ли у кого обновления УТ+CRM 3.0.21.3?

----------


## Uriah38

Ищу Дополнение «Альфа-Авто»: Учет рабочего времени, редакция 5 с лечением

----------


## AntWooD

Доброго времени суток!
Может кто поделиться Рарус Автосервис 1.6.22.48 или более новыми.
Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброго времени суток!
> Может кто поделиться Рарус Автосервис 1.6.22.48 или более новыми.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста!


Автосервис 1.6.22.48 и *1.6.23.86*:
https://dropmefiles.com/WNt6U

----------

AntWooD (07.12.2020), vetaldndz (10.12.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток!
> Может кто поделиться Рарус Автосервис 1.6.22.48 или более новыми.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста!


Только это: *AutoService_1_6_22_48_updsetup.exe*, *зеркало*

----------

AntWooD (08.12.2020)

----------


## sence82

Добрый день! Можно повторить "Обновления: Автосервис 1.6.20.159, 1.6.20.189, 1.6.21.114:
https://dropmefiles.com/NKGXg", старая ссылка не работает.

----------


## Maksim1984

ТОже очень нужно

----------

asusteh (13.12.2020)

----------


## alex601

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.3.6.25 (так понимаю это последняя)

----------


## Ungadied

Добрый день! 1С Рарус Магазин Одежды и Обуви 2.3.6.25 поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Alexabrus

Всем доброго времени суток, поделитесь обновлением Рарус:Общепит 3.0.84.46. Спасибо

----------


## temich17

> Обновления Маг одежды и обуви:
> https://dropmefiles.com/ktW7P


Можно обновить ссылочку. Заранее благодарен

----------


## waldim

Здравствуйте! Выложите пожалуйста обновление РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.6.25 (и 27 если есть).Зараннее большое спасибо.

----------


## asusteh

Добрый день форумчане (найти совсем немогу).Также прошу помощи в установочном пакете 1С-Рарус:Магазин парфюмерии и косметики.Буду благодарен...

----------


## slutuz

Тоже очень нуждаюсь, файлы удалены(((

----------


## slutuz

Пожалуйста, перезалейте

----------


## dgalanov

Добрый день! Пожалуйста поделитесь последней конфигурацией 1С Общепит 2.0

----------


## jack1988

Скиньте пожалуйста обновление Рарус. Розница. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.6.25

----------


## kubnet

Нет ли у кого обновления УТ+CRM 3.0.21.4?

----------


## roofik

Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация 3.0.20.14 или установку 3.0.21.1

----------


## wintersunn

Доброго времени суток!
поделитесь пожалуйста 
1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин	2.3.6.25

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день, коллеги. Может у кого завалялся 1С:Управление автотранспортом. Модуль для 1С:ERP. Киньте в меня буду очень признателен а если с таблеткой то вообще супер. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## der7fort

Добрый день!
У кого есть Рарус Розница8. Аптека 2.3.6.27?
Выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## der7fort

Добрый день!
У кого есть Рарус Розница8. Аптека 2.3.6.27?
Выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день!
> У кого есть Рарус Розница8. Аптека 2.3.6.27?
> Выложите пожалуйста!


Да куда Вы вперед паровоза бежите?!? Еще не вышел этот релиз!

----------


## Holms

Добрый день Коллега.
Не затрудит ли выложить еще раз. Свежий Общепит 3.0. 

Спасибо

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день Коллега.
> Не затрудит ли выложить еще раз. Свежий Общепит 3.0. 
> 
> Спасибо


Свежий Общепит 3.0

----------

666Rebel666 (17.12.2020), Alexabrus (16.12.2020), Avesha78 (16.12.2020), Holms (16.12.2020), PhilSanych (21.12.2020)

----------


## der7fort

Розница8. Аптека 2.3.6.25 есть?

----------


## der7fort

Розница8. Аптека 2.3.6.25 есть?

----------


## Оск

> 1С:Розница 8 Магазин одежды и обуви  2.3.5.35 (Обновление для 2.3.4.33; 2.3.5.24; 2.3.5.28; 2.3.5.32):
> https://dropmefiles.com/mugNk


Файлы удалены. Можно еще раз повторить?

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление рарус общепит 2.0.66.124. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Розница. Аптека, редакция 2.3, Версия	2.3.6.25  от  04.12.2020*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало* 

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

----------

Alexabrus (18.12.2020), YANEINDEZID (19.12.2020)

----------


## Antonius888

Пожалуйста, поделитесь конфигурацией "Рарус: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" версии 2.3.6.25 :blush:

----------


## bigmal

Приветствую, коллеги!

Нужны обновления для "Рарус. 1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0". Последнее установленное обновление - 3.0.79.2, имеются обновления, начиная с 3.0.82.3
Получается, что нужны обновления "между" этими )), а именно с 3.0.79.2 до 3.0.81.3 включительно. Сколько между ними было промежуточных - не знаю. М.б. и одного хватит, а может и нет.

Конфигурация в эксплуатации легальная, все ключи имеются, просто пока заминка с продлением ИТС.

Прошу помощи.

----------


## pccrumb

Здравствуйте. Если можно, то выложите Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин. Версия 2.3.6.25 . Спасибо

----------


## knuck19995

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для Розница Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.6.25. Буду благодарен)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветствую, коллеги!
> 
> Нужны обновления для "Рарус. 1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0". Последнее установленное обновление - 3.0.79.2, имеются обновления, начиная с 3.0.82.3
> Получается, что нужны обновления "между" этими )), а именно с 3.0.79.2 до 3.0.81.3 включительно. Сколько между ними было промежуточных - не знаю. М.б. и одного хватит, а может и нет.
> 
> Конфигурация в эксплуатации легальная, все ключи имеются, просто пока заминка с продлением ИТС.
> 
> Прошу помощи.


Достаточно 3.0.79.3 и 3.0.81.3:

TSZH1C.3.0.79.3_updsetup.zip, зеркало

TSZH_3_0_81_3_updsetup.zip, *TSZH_3.0.81.3_CF.cf*

Имхо, проще *CF*-ником обновиться, ну, и с *2bay* качать быстрее...

----------

bigmal (20.12.2020)

----------


## волков

Добрый день скиньте пожалуйста Розница Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.6.25. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## FranzD

Всем привет! ищу эмулятор драйвера защиты на Рарус комбинат питания. редакция 1.
Все перечитали и все нет. Кто обладает будем очень благодарны stratagema@bk.ru

----------


## bigmal

Большое вам спасибо!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день скиньте пожалуйста Розница Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.6.25. Заранее спасибо!


Установка: *RetCSSh_2_3_6_25_setup1c.exe*, *зеркало*

----------

Antonius888 (21.12.2020), demonisius (23.12.2020), gera.vip (27.12.2020), knuck19995 (21.12.2020), prost77 (21.12.2020), slutuz (22.12.2020), temich17 (21.12.2020), волков (20.12.2020)

----------


## волков

Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Backuper

Здравствуйте, есть ли у кого 1С:Предприятие 8. ERP Управление птицеводческим предприятием 2? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## waldim

Выложите пожалуйста обновление РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.6.25.

----------


## wintersunn

Присоединяюсь к просьбе! Выложите Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин. Версия 2.3.6.25 . Спасибо

----------


## slutuz

Спасибо еще раз, добрый человек!!! А Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.6.27 случайно не найдется?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте, есть ли у кого 1С:Предприятие 8. ERP Управление птицеводческим предприятием 2? Заранее благодарен.


Если Вы про  Модуль для 1С:ERP, то: *ERP-Bird-Module_2.4.1.228_setup.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление рарус общепит 2.0.66.124. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Maksim1984

Сталкивался ли кто с проблеммой. Лекарство для Модуль CRM для ЕРП, не отрабатывает?

----------


## Maksim1984

Сталкивался ли кто с проблеммой. Лекарство для Модуль CRM для ЕРП, не отрабатывает?

----------


## Maro

Если у кого то есть, поделитесь пожалуйста 1С: УАТ (проф) демо версией.

----------


## totsamich

Добрый люди, поделитесь установкой или обновлением Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин. Версия 2.3.6.25 или выше.

----------


## yakutyan

Добрый день коллеги! Когда планируется лечение Альфа-Авто ред. 6?

----------


## andruVPA

Всем доброго времени суток, поделитесь обновлением Рарус:Общепит 3.0.86.19

----------


## kubnet

> Сталкивался ли кто с проблеммой. Лекарство для Модуль CRM для ЕРП, не отрабатывает?


Какая версия модуля?

----------


## kubnet

> Сталкивался ли кто с проблеммой. Лекарство для Модуль CRM для ЕРП, не отрабатывает?


Какая версия модуля?

----------


## kubnet

> Сталкивался ли кто с проблеммой. Лекарство для Модуль CRM для ЕРП, не отрабатывает?


Какая версия модули и каким лекарством лечишь?

----------


## Maksim1984

> Какая версия модули и каким лекарством лечишь?


3.0.21.3. Модуль для ЕРП. Лекарство: эмулятор: Protect.CRM.3.0.17-1.3.1.2

----------


## Maksim1984

> Какая версия модули и каким лекарством лечишь?


3.0.21.3. Модуль для ЕРП. Лекарство: эмулятор: Protect.CRM.3.0.17-1.3.1.2

----------


## Maksim1984

> Какая версия модуля?


3.0.21.3. Модуль для ЕРП. Лекарство: эмулятор: Protect.CRM.3.0.17-1.3.1.2

----------


## Funtik90

Здравствуйте, нашли обнову? тоже требуется..

----------


## wintersunn

> Выложите Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин. Версия 2.3.6.25 . Спасибо


повторюсь >_<

----------


## kubnet

3.0.21 еще не пробовал лечить этим лекарством. На 3.0.20 работает норм. Подскажи, где брал 3.0.21? Тоже попробую - может что поменяли в защите

----------


## kubnet

Извиняюсь, у меня УТ+CRM 3.0.20 - не досмотрел немного.

----------


## Funtik90

может поделитесь? обновлениями, у меня псоледнее 3.0.19..  можете скинуть что есть?

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3"  версия 2.3.6.25 от 03.12.2020* 

Установка: *ссылка1*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*

----------

prival (28.12.2020)

----------


## prival

> * 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3"  версия 2.3.6.25 от 03.12.2020* 
> 
> Установка: *ссылка1*
> 
> Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*


большое спасибо, но не могли бы выложить на http://2bay.org/ ?

----------


## kubnet

> может поделитесь? обновлениями, у меня псоледнее 3.0.19..  можете скинуть что есть?


Если речь про УТ+CRM, то брал в этой же теме на 291 странице

----------

Funtik90 (28.12.2020)

----------


## yakutyan

Добрый день коллеги! Когда планируется лечение Альфа-Авто ред. 6?

----------


## Ungadied

Добрый день. А нет обновления?

1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3" версия 2.3.6.25 от 03.12.2020

 поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## andruVPA

Доброго времени суток, на Рарус:Общепит 3.0.85 и выше не работает ОтладчикЗащиты.3.0.82-1.4.12.2.cfe.
При проведении выпуска продукции выдает ошибку - Модуль объекта не обнаружен (ЗаполнитьПроизводственны

----------


## andruVPA

Доброго времени суток, на Рарус:Общепит 3.0.85 и выше не работает ОтладчикЗащиты.3.0.82-1.4.12.2.cfe.
При проведении вып_прод выдает ошибку - Модуль об_не обнаружен (ЗаполнитьПроизводственны

----------


## alex_nkz

> * 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3"  версия 2.3.6.25 от 03.12.2020* 
> 
> Установка: *ссылка1*
> 
> Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*


ссылки не рабочие, не могли бы вы перезалить?

----------


## alex_nkz

> * 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3"  версия 2.3.6.25 от 03.12.2020* 
> 
> Установка: *ссылка1*
> 
> Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*


ссылки не рабочие, не могли бы вы перезалить?

----------


## ticker

Добрый день.
У кого-нибудь есть "РАРУС: Розница 8. Салон оптики", релиз 2.3.7.19 или близкий к этому релиз

----------


## yakutyan

Добрый день коллеги! Когда планируется лечение Альфа-Авто ред. 6?

----------


## yakutyan

Добрый день коллеги! Когда планируется лечение Альфа-Авто ред. 6?

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление рарус общепит 2.0.66.125. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------

prost77 (31.12.2020)

----------


## 4AuHuK

Всех с наступающим Новым годом!
Магазины ищем здесь (релизы *2.3.6.28*):
http://www.unibytes.com/Z-GNx.mMiMQLqw-Us4P3UgBB

Аптека здесь:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....214#post617214

----------


## maxan777

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 1с Розница Салон Оптики Релиз 2.3.5.35. Сейчас установлена 2.3.4.33, нужно установить 2.3.6.28, но для этого нужна промежуточная версия.
Её нигде нет почему то.

----------


## MisteRun

Добрый вечер! У кого есть 1С:Управление сервисным центром 1.6.23.117 очень нужна! Скиньте ссылку

----------


## avkend

С новым годом всех! 
Есть у кого обновление Общепита 3.0.43.52 ?  человек с 15 года не обновлялся.

----------


## Avesha78

*avkend*, смотри здесь

----------

avkend (03.01.2021)

----------


## avkend

> *avkend*, смотри здесь


Вот там как раз я и встрял с этим обновлением.
Food_3_0_42_91_updsetup.zip 
Food_3_0_43_101_updsetup.zip 
Пропущен релиз 3.0.43.52, без которого, все что я скачал впустую.
Мне опустится надо до 3.0.40.

Отбой. Прошелся поиском и о чудо оказывается он есть только по порядку выше стоял. Спасибо что отписались и это сподвигло меня попробовать поискать вручную там.

----------


## letvipdep

* Рарус: 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Розница 8. Салон оптики, редакция 2.3" Версия 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* Рарус:  1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница 8. Книжный магазин, редакция 2.3" Версия 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* Рарус: 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.3" Версия 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* Рарус: 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3" Версия 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* Рарус:  1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3" Версия 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* Рарус:  1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.3" Версия 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* Рарус:  1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, редакция 2.3" Версия 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

CzaRus (04.01.2021), deposam (24.09.2021), pccrumb (03.01.2021), Snakers (05.01.2021), wintersunn (05.01.2021), YANEINDEZID (20.03.2021)

----------


## Tr0janec

Добрый день!
Разыскивается обновление Рарус: Управление автотранспортом Проф 2.2.14.1. Может есть у кого

----------


## alerif143

добрый день!
скиньте плз актуальные ссылки на скачку модуль CRM для УТ 11.4

----------


## Avesha78

Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.87.28? Поделитесь, плиз!

----------


## Pilligrim

------

----------


## Pilligrim

> Всем добрый день, Есть обновления для 1С-Рарус: ТКПТ v8 после 08.1.34.01 ?
> поделитесь пожалуйста ,ermashov@safetrade-rostov.ru


https://yadi.sk/d/JSLfJ2ZpIRLtxQ
Возьмите!
ТКПТ v8 после 08.1.35.01

----------

root7 (05.01.2021)

----------


## Snakers

Всех с наступившим. Помогите обновить 
1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3"  на 2.3.6.28, стоит 2.3.4.33, требует промежуточно 2.3.5.ххх которую найти не могу.

----------


## alex601

Приветы. Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, последним релизом (НЕ обновлением).

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветы. Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, последним релизом (НЕ обновлением).


*Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.3, Версия 2.3.6.28 от 29.12.2020*

Обновление до 2.3.6.28: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

----------

alex601 (06.01.2021), fatum1987 (20.01.2021), gsr11 (08.02.2021), modrik (28.01.2021), YANEINDEZID (20.03.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* Рарус:  1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.3" Версия 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

agapitnn (07.01.2021), fatum1987 (20.01.2021), gsr11 (08.02.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* Рарус:  1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6" версия 1.6.22.48 от 08.09.2020* 

Установка:  *ссылка*

----------


## letvipdep

* Рарус:  1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6" версия 1.6.22.48 от 08.09.2020* 

Установка:  *ссылка*

----------


## evgen040

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, релизом 2.3.5.35 от 15.06.2020

----------


## evgen040

Добрый день.
Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, релизом 2.3.5.35 от 15.06.2020

----------


## Avesha78

Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.87.28? Поделитесь, плиз!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, релизом 2.3.5.35 от 15.06.2020


Могу предложить обновиться через cf-файл: *RetAvtoSh_2.3.6.28_CF*,  *зеркало*

----------

Avtostar24 (19.11.2021), evgen040 (10.01.2021), YANEINDEZID (20.03.2021)

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление рарус общепит 2.0.66.126. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Father1979

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь Розница. Магазин автозапчастей 2.3.2.28, 2.3.2.33, 2.3.3.12, 2.3.3.19, 2.3.3.25 и 2.3.5.35, 2.3.6.17, 2.3.6.25, 2.3.6.27.
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Ребята помогите найти отвязанную 1С:Предприятие 8. Ресторан. Фронт-офис.

----------


## СерегаК

Форумчане есть у кого нибудь модуль для ERP Управление автотранспортом 2.0.21.1? Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## letvipdep

* РАРУС:  1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" версия 5.1.24.4 от  30.12.2020* 

Установка:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

sansanych69 (12.01.2021)

----------


## alex_phantom

Дайте пожалуйста обновление 1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0	3.0.87.28
Спасибо!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Дайте пожалуйста обновление 1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0	3.0.87.28
> Спасибо!


Общепит 3.0.87.28 (обновление с 3.0.84.35, 3.0.84.46, 3.0.85.28, 3.0.86.19)
https://dropmefiles.com/ywAmw

----------

Alexabrus (12.01.2021), alex_phantom (12.01.2021), Avesha78 (13.01.2021), ikalichkin (12.01.2021), waldim (13.01.2021)

----------


## Screwie

УТиВсК (УТ+CRM) обновление есть у кого?

----------


## evgen040

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/crzA/Sk7wt3CBz

----------


## evgen040

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/crzA/Sk7wt3CBz

----------


## evgen040

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь Розница. Магазин автозапчастей 2.3.2.28, 2.3.2.33, 2.3.3.12, 2.3.3.19, 2.3.3.25 и 2.3.5.35, 2.3.6.17, 2.3.6.25, 2.3.6.27.
> Буду очень благодарен!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/crzA/Sk7wt3CBz

----------

gsr11 (08.02.2021), soulnotsailed (14.01.2021)

----------


## MZhdanov

Выложите пожалуйста обновления  1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации релиз 5.0.33.1

----------


## Chanzan

Дайте пожалуйста обновление 1С:Общепит, редакция 2.0.66.126
Спасибо!

----------


## soulnotsailed

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь Розница. Магазин автозапчастей 2.3.2.28, 2.3.2.33, 2.3.3.12, 2.3.3.19, 2.3.3.25 и 2.3.5.35, 2.3.6.17, 2.3.6.25, 2.3.6.27.
> Буду очень благодарен!


Добрый день!
У вас получилось найти данные релизы? Не могли бы поделиться. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## soulnotsailed

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/crzA/Sk7wt3CBz


Спасибо тебе добрый человек!
А случаем нет 2.3.5.35 в идеале обновление на худщий вариант конфа!

----------


## soulnotsailed

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/crzA/Sk7wt3CBz


Спасибо тебе добрый человек!
А случаем нет 2.3.5.35 в идеале обновление на худщий вариант конфа!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Спасибо тебе добрый человек!
> А случаем нет 2.3.5.35 в идеале обновление на худщий вариант конфа!


Пустая база: *Автозапчасти_2.3.5.35.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

soulnotsailed (15.01.2021), vampo (08.02.2021)

----------


## maxan777

А может есть ещё Салон оптики 2.3.5.35? )))

----------


## Damir1414

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите с обновлениями для Конфигурации "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", после 3.0.19.31. Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## Damir1414

И Камин Базовый 5.0, после 5.0.64.2

----------


## ikalichkin

> И Камин Базовый 5.0, после 5.0.64.2


Ищем в профильной теме: *Конфигурации от КАМИНа*

----------

Damir1414 (14.01.2021)

----------


## Damir1414

> Ищем в профильной теме: *Конфигурации от КАМИНа*


Благодарю!

----------


## safit

Добрый день, люди добрые!
Может есть у кого - Альфа-Авто 6.0.25.12 ?

----------


## safit

Добрый день, люди добрые!
Может есть у кого - Альфа-Авто 6.0.25.12 ?

----------


## Damir1414

> УТиВсК (УТ+CRM) обновление есть у кого?


Удалось найти?

----------


## Dnenp

День добрый. 
У кого есть обновления Рарус Общепит выше 2.0.66.120: 2.0.66.121\122\123\125\126?
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.87.28 от 30.12.2020*

Файл обновления: *Food_3_0_87_28_updsetup.exe*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *FOOD_3.0.87.28_CF*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *FOOD_3.0.87.28_DT_Unlock*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *ОтладчикЗащиты_1.4.12.2*, *зеркало*

----------

Avesha78 (20.01.2021), Buhman_nt (25.03.2021), root7 (17.01.2021), RusjaOdessa (06.02.2021), sergey_ru (18.01.2021)

----------


## EAMaster

Установочник Альфа авто AutoSalon6_6_0_25_12
https://yadi.sk/d/rUHGUKeWBRgOcQ

----------

root7 (17.01.2021)

----------


## bianconerifan

Есть у кого релизы, а ещё лучше вылеченная 1С:Предприятие 8. ERP Управление птицеводческим предприятием 2?

----------


## acp1dmn

Добрый день! Есть ли у кого релиз РАРУС iITIL КОРП последней версии 1.2 ? Не обязательно ломанный, лицензия есть - ИТС потеряли, обновиться не можем :(
Или хотя бы "промежуточную" версию 1.2.1.3
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Progresser

Добрый день.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Розница 8. Аптека,
Текущая редакция 2.3 (2.3.3.12) , нужна более новая.

----------


## sparklemal

> День добрый. 
> У кого есть обновления Рарус Общепит выше 2.0.66.120: 2.0.66.121\122\123\125\126?
> Огромное спасибо.


добрый день,

выложите кто-нить ссылку на обновление Рарус общепит 2.0 2.0.66.126 или если есть свежее. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sparklemal

> День добрый. 
> У кого есть обновления Рарус Общепит выше 2.0.66.120: 2.0.66.121\122\123\125\126?
> Огромное спасибо.


добрый день,

выложите кто-нить ссылку на обновление Рарус общепит 2.0 2.0.66.126 или если есть свежее. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Funtik90

смотря какие нужны, а так на 291 странице, посмотрите, есть

----------


## sparklemal

на 292 странице только была ссылка на 2.0.66.12, и то файлы удалены...
мне бы последний 2.0.66.126 или 2.0.66.128

----------


## voloom

Добрый день. 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, релизом 2.3.5.35 Розница магазин одежды и обуви. 
По ссылке в этой теме уже не доступна.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## sistem81

Добрый день. У кого есть общепит вылеченная setup версия. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. У кого есть общепит вылеченная setup версия. Заранее спасибо.


Все есть на первой странице.

----------


## sistem81

3_0_87_28 этой версии нет . Есть только обновление.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 3_0_87_28 этой версии нет . Есть только обновление.


Тогда смотрите здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## byshido84

Добрый день. Очень нужны конфигурации 
Рарус Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами 
между 
UT-CRM_3.0.08.12
UT-CRM_3.0.14.14

т.е. 3.0.09, 3.0.10, 3.0.11, 3.0.12, 3.0.13

----------


## lezhic

Добрый день. У кого есть Автосервис последний? Ссылки в на предыдущих страницах не работают

----------


## lezhic

Добрый день. У кого есть Автосервис последний? Ссылки в на предыдущих страницах не работают

----------


## ikalichkin

> 3_0_87_28 этой версии нет . Есть только обновление.


Да на  *предыдущей*  странице это же темы! Конечно, не совсем setup, но этого достаточно...

----------


## sistem81

Да спасибо получилось загрузить файл конфигурации, но как загрузить unlock?

----------


## sistem81

[21.01.2021 11:58:00]: 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит
Адрес сервера не указан
Код ошибки = 10000 (URL = )

----------


## sistem81

Кто может помочь ,ка это решить?

----------


## Alexabrus

Отладчик загружается как "Расширение"

----------


## sistem81

Спасибо получилось.

----------


## MisteRun

*1С:Предприятие 8. Управление сервисным центром 1.6*
*1С:Управление сервисным центром 1.6.23.117*Чистая база (1CD) Скачать до 31.01.2021
Чистая база (DT) Скачать до 31.01.2021
Конфигурация (CF) Скачать до 31.01.2021
Файл обновлений Скачать до 31.01.2021

----------

root7 (22.01.2021)

----------


## alermakov

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП", релиз 1.1.9.1 от 21.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО[/QUOTE]

Здравствуйте . требует лицензирование.. есть эмулятор для нее ? спасибо.

----------


## polaric

День добрый. У кого есть обновления Рарус Общепит выше 2.0.66.120: 2.0.66.121,122,123.125.126? Спасибо. Очень надо! Отчетный период и все такое../

----------


## sistem81

1С:Предприятие 8. Автосервис
На сервере DESKTOP-R4AN5HV не найден запрашиваемый ключ
Код ошибки = 10034 (URL = *LOCAL).Добрый день. Как в этом случае отладчик защиты подключить?

----------


## sistem81

1С:Предприятие 8. Автосервис
На сервере DESKTOP-R4AN5HV не найден запрашиваемый ключ
Код ошибки = 10034 (URL = *LOCAL).Добрый день. Как в этом случае отладчик защиты подключить?

----------


## Tank007

Добрый день. Ребят, есть у кого-нибудь Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан" вылеченная. Ну или может эмулятор ключа есть?

----------


## sistem81

> Добрый день. Ребят, есть у кого-нибудь Конфигурация "РАРУС: Ресторан" вылеченная. Ну или может эмулятор ключа есть?


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/fTbtyDlqnNUB

----------


## Tank007

> http://www.unibytes.com/folder/fTbtyDlqnNUB


Скачал "Restoran_1.0.17.13_setup.zip (55,66 MB)", установил, при запуске требует лицензирование настроить.
Может нужно произвести дополнительные действия?

----------


## vvv_vit

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста кто нибудь cf Салон оптики 2_3_6_28.
Спавсибо!

----------


## sistem81

> Скачал "Restoran_1.0.17.13_setup.zip (55,66 MB)", установил, при запуске требует лицензирование настроить.
> Может нужно произвести дополнительные действия?


Да оказывается не полная версия . Используйте общепит .

----------


## Tank007

> Да оказывается не полная версия . Используйте общепит .


Хотел организовать связку, бэк офис - Общепит, фронт - Ресторан. По большому счету нужен только фронт.

----------


## vativan

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого эмулятор для 1c 7.7 -рарус: общепит редакция 6 или рабочая версия

----------


## sistem81

> Хотел организовать связку, бэк офис - Общепит, фронт - Ресторан. По большому счету нужен только фронт.


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/TUoVrZbyti0B

----------

Tank007 (24.01.2021)

----------


## Damir1414

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите с обновлениями для Конфигурации "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", после 3.0.20.16.
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## ser22th

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов" нужна установка желательно последнего релиза. Спасибо

----------


## ser22th

> Нет, не сложно:
> 2.3.5.35 и 2.3.6.17 - Обновления (Магазин стр. и отд. материалов):
> https://dropmefiles.com/fbME7


Добрый вечер. Если не сложно можно продублировать. Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", редакция 2.3, версия 2.3.6.28 от 24.12.2020*

*КОМПЛЕКТ* (2.3.3.19 - 2.3.6.28): *ссылка*,  *зеркало*

----------


## ser22th

> *Конфигурация "1С Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов", редакция 2.3, версия 2.3.6.28 от 24.12.2020*
> 
> *КОМПЛЕКТ* (2.3.3.19 - 2.3.6.28): *ссылка*,  *зеркало*


Спасибо

----------


## 100qq

Подскажите, где можно скачать CRM, редакция 3.0.21.7

----------


## 100qq

Подскажите, где можно скачать CRM, редакция 3.0.21.7

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.20.16 от 18.11.2020*

*КОМПЛЕКТ+* (3.0.19.32-3.0.20.16): *ссылка*,  *зеркало*

----------

Damir1414 (27.01.2021)

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление для общепит 2.0.66.128) Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## kistyan

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите пожалуйста с поиском отученой Конфигурации "РАРУС: Общепит для Украины" 2.0.15.2 или 2.0.20.5 Мож есть у кого-то эмулятор или инструкция как отучить
Спс

----------


## inanitysp

Здравствуйте! Есть ли у кого-нибудь dt чистый или cf ближе к последней версии, для базовой программы Учет в управляющих компаниях? Очень необходимо

----------


## Megabyte1977

> Здравствуйте! Есть ли у кого-нибудь dt чистый или cf ближе к последней версии, для базовой программы Учет в управляющих компаниях? Очень необходимо


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/r3vfU.ymrkIB?page=1

----------

Алёныч (22.04.2021)

----------


## vitek3006

Здравствуйте! поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3.5.35 , все ранние ссылки устарели

----------


## 100qq

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, где можно скачать CRM, редакция 3.0.21.7.Очень нужно

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление общепит 2.0.66.128. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Sniper60

> *1С:Предприятие 8. Управление сервисным центром 1.6*
> *1С:Управление сервисным центром 1.6.23.117*Чистая база (1CD) Скачать до 31.01.2021
> Чистая база (DT) Скачать до 31.01.2021
> Конфигурация (CF) Скачать до 31.01.2021
> Файл обновлений Скачать до 31.01.2021


все ссылки битые

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте! поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3.5.35 , все ранние ссылки устарели


Комплект: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------


## ПегийЛунь

Ищу крайний cf от Управление Автотранспортом СТАНДАРТ. Поделитесь плз.

----------


## Loko0992

Всем привет. У кого есть обработка для загрузки данных из 1С:Рарус ТКПТ v8 в Бухгалтерию предприятия 3.0, эта обработка идет в комплекте с самой конфигурацией 1С:Рарус ТКПТ v8, если есть установщик конфигурации, то вообще отлично, заранее спасибо.

----------


## Loko0992

Всем привет. У кого есть обработка для загрузки данных из 1С:Рарус ТКПТ v8 в Бухгалтерию предприятия 3.0, эта обработка идет в комплекте с самой конфигурацией 1С:Рарус ТКПТ v8, если есть установщик конфигурации, то вообще отлично, заранее спасибо.

----------


## krasukov

> Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление общепит 2.0.66.128. Поделитесь пожалуйста.


Поддерживаю вопрос! Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Как всегда все горит уже.

----------


## krasukov

> Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление общепит 2.0.66.128. Поделитесь пожалуйста.


Поддерживаю вопрос! Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Как всегда все горит уже.

----------


## badkompact

Товарищи присоединюсь к  вопросу! Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## vovansgz

UAT_Prof_2.2.14.1_updsetup.exe https://dropmefiles.com/jnCW2

----------

ПегийЛунь (08.02.2021)

----------


## Sazi

Здравствуйте! Может кто-нибудь поделится обновлением Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) релиз 3.0.21.6?

----------


## LAVix

> * РАРУС:  1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" версия 5.1.24.4 от  30.12.2020* 
> 
> Установка:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*
> 
> Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*
> 
> Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


Добрый день!
Ищу обновление РАРУС: 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1", большая просьба поделиться конфигурацией
В посте выше не ААА, а АвтоСалон

----------


## demonisius

> UAT_Prof_2.2.14.1_updsetup.exe https://dropmefiles.com/jnCW2


Осторожно - не работает расширение защиты в этой версии.

----------


## demonisius

delete

----------


## vovansgz

Ломалка защиты https://dropmefiles.com/IcVw1

----------

demonisius (04.02.2021)

----------


## Avesha78

Поделитесь, плиз, Общепит 3.0.88.32.

----------


## Avesha78

Поделитесь, плиз, Общепит 3.0.88.32.

----------


## 4AuHuK

Общепит *3.0.88.32* (обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/gi0zu

----------

Avesha78 (05.02.2021), polaric (05.02.2021), waldim (08.02.2021)

----------


## JkoFF

Добрый день. Может есть у кого 1С:CRM 3.0.21.4 (01.12.2020)? Поделитесь, плизззз.

----------


## SpaceCowboy

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для УТ+ CRM. У меня стоит 3.0.17.33. Есть обновление 3.0.19.34, но оно обновляется только с 3.0.17.32 с более старого релиза!!!! Обновление с 3.0.17.33 дайте, плиз.

----------


## polaric

Поделитесь, пожалуйста Общепит 2.0.66.128.

----------


## 100qq

Добрый день. Может есть у кого 1С:CRM 3.0.21.7 (08.12.2020)? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## vitbel

https://transfiles.ru/3dj8r 
1С:CRM 3.0.21.7 (08.12.2020)

----------

irvapa (20.07.2021)

----------


## vitbel

https://yadi.sk/d/U-ZVJku3N3fWyQ 
1С:CRM 3.0.21.7 (08.12.2020)

----------

100qq (07.02.2021), 31ric (17.08.2021), irvapa (20.07.2021)

----------


## 100qq

> https://transfiles.ru/3dj8r 
> 1С:CRM 3.0.21.7 (08.12.2020)


Файл не загружается

----------


## 100qq

> https://transfiles.ru/3dj8r 
> 1С:CRM 3.0.21.7 (08.12.2020)


Файл не загружается

----------


## vitbel

https://yadi.sk/d/U-ZVJku3N3fWyQ
1С:CRM 3.0.21.7 (08.12.2020)

----------

100qq (07.02.2021), 31ric (17.08.2021), irvapa (20.07.2021)

----------


## 100qq

> https://yadi.sk/d/U-ZVJku3N3fWyQ
> 1С:CRM 3.0.21.7 (08.12.2020)


СПАИСБО!!!

----------


## 100qq

> https://yadi.sk/d/U-ZVJku3N3fWyQ
> 1С:CRM 3.0.21.7 (08.12.2020)


СПАИСБО!!!

----------

Алекс2977 (12.02.2021)

----------


## 100qq

> СПАСИБО!!!


СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Megabyte1977

Всем доброго дня.
Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурациями
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Сайт ЖКХ
Конфигурация "РАРУС: ЖКХ: Личный кабинет (iOS)
Конфигурация "РАРУС: ЖКХ: Личный кабинет (Android)
Заранее благодарен

----------


## rassigor

Выложите пожалуйста релизы, у кого есть,  Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами начиная с 3.0.20.16 .

----------


## ikalichkin

> Выложите пожалуйста релизы, у кого есть,  Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами начиная с 3.0.20.16 .


*Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.20.16 от 18.11.2020*

*КОМПЛЕКТ+* (3.0.19.32-3.0.20.16): *ссылка*,  *зеркало*

----------

Ad1kSS (28.02.2021), rassigor (09.02.2021)

----------


## ded_mopo33

Наидобрейшего времени суток Уважаемые!!!
Имеется огромнейшая потребность в: *"РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация"*, *ОТУЧЕЕНОЙ*
_Помогите люди добрые!!!_

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Розница. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3.7.22

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста обновлением Общепит 2.0.66.128 или 2.0.66.129.

----------


## ded_mopo33

Наидобрейшего времени суток Уважаемые!!!
Имеется огромнейшая потребность в: *"РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:Комплексная автоматизация"*, *ОТУЧЕЕНОЙ*
_Помогите люди добрые!!!_

----------


## Werter1953

Всем здравствуйте!
Поделитесь пожалуйста "1С:Смета для ЖКХ + нормативные базы для ЖКХ"

----------


## eurobudservice

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста где скачать конфигурацию "Управление учебным центром" Заранее спасибо

----------


## Werter1953

Всем здравствуйте!
Поделитесь пожалуйста "1С:Смета для ЖКХ + нормативные базы для ЖКХ"

----------


## Oficioz

Добрый день!
Дайте, пожалуйста ссылку на 1С-Рарус:Паевые инвестиционные фонды
ddmm.fcsm@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Progresser

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Розница. Аптека, редакция 2.3.7.22

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Розница. Аптека, редакция 2.3.7.22


А чуть-чуть поискать на этом форуме трудно? 
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....995#post620995

----------


## alerif143

РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP
есть у кого-нибудь, выложите плз

----------


## sistem81

Добрый вечер. Может кто сталкивался программа для электронной очереди 1с в больницу. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## waldim

День добрый. Не появилось у кого-либо обновление Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, редакция 2.3.7.22? Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## buxto

Помогите достать 1С:Drive https://rarus.ru/1c8/1c-drive-pack/

----------


## c_man

Как обойти защиту 1С: рарус "Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси"?
Перепробовал ОтладчикЗащиты.2.2.14-1.4.22.2.cfe и ОтладчикЗащиты.2.2.8-1.3.1.2.cfe, не получается (или версии не те или что то не так делаю)
По инструкции делею но при обновлении гонфигурации базы вылазит "Обнаружена ошибка при применении расширения конфигурации"
Screenshot 2021-02-14 143158.png
Что делать, куда смотреть?

----------


## Powel

Судя по названию, а именно - Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и такси, это очень старая конфигурация, которая сейчас, если не ошибаюсь, даже не поддерживается.

----------


## c_man

На сколько старая? Дело в том, что надо выцарапать данные из этой конфигурации.
Версия 3.0 вроде

----------


## JkoFF

Огромное спасибо %:)

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Розница. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3.7.22

----------


## vovansgz

Комплект УАТ: Обновление 2.2.14.1, Патчи для 2.2.14.1, полный дистрибутив 2.2.14.1, файлы защиты, ЛОМАЛКА для 2.2.14.1
https://dropmefiles.com/6cYVH

----------

demonisius (15.02.2021), root7 (15.02.2021)

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление общепит 2.0.66.128 или 2.0.66.129. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------

polaric (16.02.2021)

----------


## Сергей11223344

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста цепочкой обновлений 1с-рарус ТКПТ ред. 8. Текущий релиз 08.1.30.10. Нужно до версии 08.1.35.01
Почта: denis-batov@mail.ru

----------


## Сергей11223344

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста цепочкой обновлений 1с-рарус ТКПТ ред. 8. Текущий релиз 08.1.30.10. Нужно до версии 08.1.35.01
Почта: denis-batov@mail.ru

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь обновление общепит 2.0.66.128 или 2.0.66.129. Поделитесь пожалуйста.


общепит 2.0.66.129 (Обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/It0Kc

----------

Alexabrus (16.02.2021), Chanzan (16.02.2021), ikalichkin (15.02.2021), polaric (16.02.2021)

----------


## c_man

> Комплект УАТ: Обновление 2.2.14.1, Патчи для 2.2.14.1, полный дистрибутив 2.2.14.1, файлы защиты, ЛОМАЛКА для 2.2.14.1


Спасибо, с ПРОФ всё работает.
Но нужно вскрыть именно, как я понял, старую конфигурацию "Пассажирские перевозки и такси" UATTaxi_3.0.9 
Надо бы вытащить из неё данные.

----------


## alerif143

РАРУС: CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP
есть у кого-нибудь последние версии для erp 2.5, выложите плз

----------


## polaric

Все доброго времени суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением общепит 3.0.89.38! Спасибо! Всех Благ!

----------


## temrmal

Доброго дня, Кто подскажет как можно попасть на страницу, где выложены обновления подряд (как раньше было). 
Нужны обновления Аптека Рарус Розница с версии 2.2.9.20. Благодарю заранее

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Есть у кого уже Общепит 3.0.89.38?

----------

polaric (17.02.2021)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет. Есть у кого уже Общепит 3.0.89.38?


Общепит 3.0.89.38 (обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/PjM4S

----------

Acix (24.02.2021), Alexabrus (18.02.2021), Avesha78 (18.02.2021), polaric (17.02.2021), waldim (18.02.2021)

----------


## Akaruz

Добрый день. Скиньте пожалуйста все обновления для УТиВСК (CRM) начиная с 3.0.20.16

----------


## gill_bates

> 1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин	2.3.6.17
> нет ни у кого что ли? ((( поделитесь пожалуйста


Нашли ?

----------


## 666Rebel666

Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин. *Версия 2.3.6.17* обновление

----------

ikalichkin (20.02.2021)

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 1С:Розница. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3.7.22

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 1С:Розница. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3.7.22


Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.7.22(обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/MDRp9

----------

ikalichkin (20.02.2021), n09bobwvbdp6 (02.03.2021), prost77 (20.02.2021), ratatata (03.03.2021)

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением общепит 2.0.66.131.

----------


## olegka71

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 1С:Розница. Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 1.0 (1.0.8.4)

----------


## herznaet

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением управление сервисным центром 1.6.24.107

----------


## herznaet

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 1С:Розница. Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 1.0 (1.0.8.4)


С какой по какую версию?

----------


## olegka71

> С какой по какую версию?


Вообще хочу найти самое первое обновление для своей версии "Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 1.0" (*1.0.8.4*). Обновление которое подходит для этой версии судя по диску ИТС должно быть 1.0.9.5 или 1.0.10.4.

В идеале все обновления до текущей, но проблема в том, что не могу найти именно первое обновление для своей конфигурации.

----------


## herznaet

> Вообще хочу найти самое первое обновление для своей версии "Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 1.0" (*1.0.8.4*). Обновление которое подходит для этой версии судя по диску ИТС должно быть 1.0.9.5 или 1.0.10.4.
> 
> В идеале все обновления до текущей, но проблема в том, что не могу найти именно первое обновление для своей конфигурации.


Обновления с 1.0.9.5 по 1.0.17.3 https://1drv.ms/u/s!AujNeAxitwG9kLc6...HsxiA?e=orHDFP

----------

arturzinio (02.03.2021)

----------


## waldim

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, редакция 2.3.7.22.

----------


## olegka71

> Обновления с 1.0.9.5 по 1.0.17.3 https://1drv.ms/u/s!AujNeAxitwG9kLc6...HsxiA?e=orHDFP


Добрый человек огромное спасибо! Сижу разбираюсь с обновлениями.

----------


## Vladimir199012

Добрый день. Можете еще раз поделится буду признателен. Или cf 2.3.6.28

----------


## herznaet

> Добрый день. Можете еще раз поделится буду признателен. Или cf 2.3.6.28


Какая конфигурация?

----------


## herznaet

> Добрый день. Можете еще раз поделится буду признателен. Или cf 2.3.6.28


Какая конфигурация?

----------


## Vladimir199012

Конфигурация "1С Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", версия 2.3.6.28

----------


## Vladimir199012

Конфигурация "1С Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", версия 2.3.6.28

----------


## Vladimir199012

> Какая конфигурация?


Конфигурация "1С Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", версия 2.3.6.28

----------


## Vladimir199012

> Какая конфигурация?


Конфигурация "1С Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", версия 2.3.6.28

----------


## kistyan

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите пожалуйста с поиском отученой Конфигурации "РАРУС: Общепит для Украины" 2.0.15.2 или 2.0.20.5 Мож есть у кого-то эмулятор или инструкция как отучить

----------


## kistyan

Доброго времени суток.
Помогите пожалуйста с поиском отученой Конфигурации "РАРУС: Общепит для Украины" 2.0.15.2 или 2.0.20.5 Может есть у кого-то эмулятор или инструкция как отучить

----------


## pccrumb

> Конфигурация "1С Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", версия 2.3.6.28


Ссылка

----------

Vladimir199012 (24.02.2021)

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением общепит 2.0.66.131.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением общепит 2.0.66.131.


общепит 2.0.66.131 (обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/Us5vw

----------

Chanzan (25.02.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* РАРУС: Конфигурация "1С Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", цепочка обновлений  от версии  2.3.3.12 от 19.02.2020 до версии 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020* 

Обновление 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020: *ссылка1*[/ …..*ссылка2*
Новя чистая база (.dt) 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020: *ссылка1* 
Файл конфигурации (.cf) 2.3.6.28 от 28.12.2020: *ссылка1*
Обновление 2.3.6.17 от 19.11.2020: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* 
Обновление 2.3.5.35 от 21.09.2020: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* 
Обновление 2.3.4.33 от 16.06.2020: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* 
Обновление 2.3.3.31 от 14.05.2020: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* 
Обновление 2.3.3.25 от 31.03.2020: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* 
Обновление 2.3.3.19 от 10.03.2020: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* 
Файл конфигурации (.cf) 2.3.3.19 от 10.03.2020: *ссылка1* 
Установка 2.3.3.12 от 19.02.2020: *ссылка1*

Все обновления одним файлом ( 3,9 Гб): *ссылка*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Общепит", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.66.131 от 17.02.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

Bladenv (04.03.2021), Vladimir199012 (03.03.2021)

----------


## ser22th

Поделитесь Пожалуйста обновлением Розница. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, редакция 2.3.7.22.Спасибо.

----------


## djsound

Привет всем! у меня уже много лет лицензия Рарус CRM ПРОФ, сетевые ключи. Но нас вымораживает эта кливая хрень и каждый раз при смене сервера пляски с бубном по установке их кривых драйверов и гребанного сервера защиты! То драйвер без подписи, то dll устаревшие! Если есть у кого нормальный эмулятор сетевой, пожалуйста, поделитесь!

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением общепит 2.0.66.133.

----------


## Alexabrus

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста установочным общепит 2.0.66.133. Или ранней версией

----------


## herznaet

В общем сам себе помог. Управление сервисным центром обновление 1.6.24.107 https://1drv.ms/u/s!AujNeAxitwG9kMdr...yj0kg?e=PWmAVX

----------

Sibur (25.03.2021)

----------


## Avesha78

Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.89.43? Если не трудно, поделитесь, плиз!

----------


## CzaRus

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, если есть, CRM, редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.21.7. Если можно, с эмулятором. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Инночка-киска

Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление автотранспортом и чистой базой и демо. Не знаю какая версия, но интерфейс Такси. Для учебы очень нужно((

----------


## slutuz

удалено, повторите пожалуйста

----------


## slutuz

> Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.7.22(обновление):
> https://dropmefiles.com/MDRp9


Удалены файлы, повторите пожалуйста

----------


## Avesha78

Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.89.43? Если не трудно, поделитесь, плиз!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Удалены файлы, повторите пожалуйста


*2.3.7.22_Магазин одежды и обуви.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

MCComp (13.03.2021), slutuz (07.03.2021)

----------


## slutuz

> *2.3.7.22_Магазин одежды и обуви.zip*, *зеркало*


Дай бог Вам здоровья

----------


## drkfghtr

> Комплект УАТ: Обновление 2.2.14.1, Патчи для 2.2.14.1, полный дистрибутив 2.2.14.1, файлы защиты, ЛОМАЛКА для 2.2.14.1
> https://dropmefiles.com/6cYVH


Повторите, пожалуйста, а то файлы удалены, спасибо)

----------


## seoplace

2.2.15 проф
https://dropmefiles.com/vq7Yp

----------


## seoplace

2.2.15 проф
https://dropmefiles.com/vq7Yp

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением общепит 2.0.66.133.

----------


## vovansgz

> Повторите, пожалуйста, а то файлы удалены, спасибо)


УАТ Проф 2.2.14.1 - 2.2.15.1
https://dropmefiles.net/ru/MCfVGS3L8

----------


## Avesha78

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением общепит 2.0.66.133.


А также и Общепит 3.0.89.43. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Avesha78

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением общепит 2.0.66.133.


А также и Общепит 3.0.89.43. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Chanzan

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для 1С:Розница. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3.7.22

----------


## 4AuHuK

Общепит_2.0.66.133 (Обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/NpliU

Общепит_3.0.89.43 (Обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/lOFXI

----------

Alexabrus (13.03.2021), Avesha78 (13.03.2021), Chanzan (13.03.2021), ikalichkin (13.03.2021), LisLs (12.03.2021), trunk777 (16.03.2021), waldim (14.03.2021)

----------


## z_john

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, "РАРУС: Общепит. Модуль для 1С:ERP" для последних релизов?

----------


## lvs083

Всем привет! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением УТиВсК после релиза 3.0.20.16. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## nick_257

Пожалуйста, поделитесь конфигурацией "Рарус: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" версии 2.3.6.25 или более новой

----------


## ikalichkin

> Пожалуйста, поделитесь конфигурацией "Рарус: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" версии 2.3.6.25 или более новой


*2.3.7.22_Магазин одежды и обуви.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## ser22th

Пожалуйста поделитесь обновлением Розница. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, редакция 2.3 версии  2.3.7.22

----------


## nick_257

> *2.3.7.22_Магазин одежды и обуви.zip*, *зеркало*


Спасибо, а именно полной конфигурацией нет возможности поделится? только cf файл

----------


## semikiko

Добрый день, имеется Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3 версии 2.3.4.33, хочу обновиться до версии 2.3.6.28, но нужна промежуточная версия 2.3.5.35. Если есть у кого, скиньте ссылку. Спасибо.

----------


## cool_kor

Добрый день! Имеется 1С:Предприятие 8. Автосервис 1.6 (1.6.23.86). Хотелось бы обновить на более поздний релиз. Нигде пока нет. Не отображается календарь отчётности за 2021 год. Возможно из-за отсутствия обновления. Если есть у кого, поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## IrinaDi

Здравствуйте! Кто-нибудь может поделиться 1С:УНФ 8. Управление предприятием общепита демонстрационной базой?

----------


## kushmansky

Добрый день! Общепит 3.0.75.109 не могли бы залить последующие обновлении? заранее спасибо

----------


## Pilligrim

Добрый день. Ваши обновления, на некоторых архивах пароль 123
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/31VrBpYTHFbF6g
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rAbintyHeV9dBw
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/_4QURjNrb46nhg
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ztUV0CZIVnHncg
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/XI_doh_hsRAxJw
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rR_lH-NrCKAxDQ
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/uFb3LeuWKdKLfg
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/0ihisGWBJaLNWg
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fEqH8jyRn3Ydyw

----------

root7 (19.03.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Кто может поделиться *РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей* релиз 2.3.7.22

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Кто может поделиться *РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей* релиз 2.3.7.22


Магазин автозапчастей 2.3.7.22 (Обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/EchNI

----------

666Rebel666 (18.03.2021), alexandr_ll (18.03.2021), ikalichkin (18.03.2021)

----------


## ds28347

Поделитесь пожалуйста Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.25.02) официальной, заранее спасибо!

----------


## waldim

Может быть и обновление Розница. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.7.22 есть? Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поделитесь пожалуйста Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.25.02) официальной, заранее спасибо!


CD: *AutoSalon5_5_1_25_02.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Может быть и обновление Розница. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.7.22 есть? Поделитесь пожалуйста.


Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.7.22 (Обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/ADcKT

----------

666Rebel666 (19.03.2021), ikalichkin (19.03.2021), waldim (19.03.2021)

----------


## ShEmVi

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Рарус: Салон оптики версии не ниже 2,3,6

----------


## ShEmVi

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Рарус: Салон оптики версии не ниже 2,3,6

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Рарус: Салон оптики версии не ниже 2,3,6


*RetOptSh_2.3.6.28_cf.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

deposam (24.09.2021), ShEmVi (22.03.2021)

----------


## badkompact

Товарищи поделитесь, пожалуйста, свежим лекарством для Общепита. Буду при много благодарен!

----------


## Avesha78

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Общепит 3.0.89.51.

----------


## Alexabrus

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Общепит 3.0.89.51.


https://turb.cc/r8cs0yaavykk.html

----------

Avesha78 (23.03.2021), ikalichkin (23.03.2021)

----------


## Buhman_nt

Здравствуйте, есть более свежая версия Конфигурация "РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)"?. Последнее обновление, что удалось найти - релиз 3.3.5.1

----------


## kushmansky

эти обновлении на Бух. предприятия 3.0

----------


## kushmansky

Добрый день! у кого есть конфигурация Общепит 3.0.87? залейте пож-та. за ранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! у кого есть конфигурация Общепит 3.0.87? залейте пож-та. за ранее спасибо!


*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.87.28 от 30.12.2020*

Файл обновления: *Food_3_0_87_28_updsetup.exe*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *FOOD_3.0.87.28_CF*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *FOOD_3.0.87.28_DT_Unlock*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *ОтладчикЗащиты_1.4.12.2*, *зеркало*

----------

badkompact (24.03.2021)

----------


## Anton_Nsk

Доброго дня, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлениями 1с:Автосервис, последний релиз который тут выкладывали 1.6.23.86

----------


## romall

Здравствуйте, можете помочь? Нужна
1С-Рарус: Управление отелем 21.12.2020, опубликован релиз: 03.0.02.07
даже ссылка указана https://update.rarus.ru/update/stora...ssed/setup.zip

----------


## badkompact

> *1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.87.28 от 30.12.2020*
> 
> Файл обновления: *Food_3_0_87_28_updsetup.exe*, *зеркало*
> 
> Файл конфигурации: *FOOD_3.0.87.28_CF*, *зеркало*
> 
> Леченная пустая ИБ: *FOOD_3.0.87.28_DT_Unlock*, *зеркало*
> 
> Лекарство: *ОтладчикЗащиты_1.4.12.2*, *зеркало*


А есть более свежее аптечное средство? В данной редакции не проводится выпуск продукции на последних релизах....

----------


## Yarik2018

Привет, можно попросить 2.3.5.35 Розница магазин одежды и обуви. Спасибо.
1c_chistopol@mail.ru

----------


## badkompact

> А есть более свежее аптечное средство? В данной редакции не проводится выпуск продукции на последних релизах....



Товарищи свеженькое "лекарство" для Общепита. Мопед не мой, найдено в сети, протестировано на последнем релизе. Все работает!

----------


## Chanzan

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1С:Общепит 2.0.66.137

----------


## badkompact

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1С:Общепит 2.0.66.137


https://dropmefiles.com/2ttM0

----------

Chanzan (25.03.2021), ikalichkin (26.03.2021), sparklemal (04.04.2021)

----------


## Александр8989

не могли бы вы поделиться cf'кой пожалуйста! 1с Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.7.22!

----------


## mspuz

Доброй всем ночи. А вдруг мне повезет и кто-то поделиться "Управление учебным центром 2", по возможности отученной. Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> не могли бы вы поделиться cf'кой пожалуйста! 1с Рарус Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.7.22!


*2.3.7.22_Магазин одежды и обуви.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

prost77 (30.03.2021), ratatata (03.06.2021), yorov (29.03.2021)

----------


## yorov

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста полной cf-кой 2.3.7.22. Это по ходу только обновление, так как весит 37 мб.

----------


## yorov

> *2.3.7.22_Магазин одежды и обуви.zip*, *зеркало*


Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста полной cf-кой 2.3.7.22. Это по ходу только обновление, так как весит 37 мб.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста полной cf-кой 2.3.7.22. Это по ходу только обновление, так как весит 37 мб.


Пожалуйста: *RetCSSh_2.3.7.22.cf*, *зеркало*

Ну и выгрузка: *RetCSSh_2.3.7.22.dt*, *зеркало*

----------

alexan198 (29.03.2021), yorov (30.03.2021)

----------


## alexan198

> Пожалуйста: *RetCSSh_2.3.7.22.cf*, *зеркало*
> 
> Ну и выгрузка: *RetCSSh_2.3.7.22.dt*, *зеркало*


Добрый вечер, подскажите пожалуйста, какая версия платформы 1С требуется минимально для нее?

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет! Поделитесь, плиз, последней версией Общепит 3.0.89.54. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

Кто может поделиться *Новая версия 2.3.8.17 "Розница. Магазин автозапчастей" от 29.03.2021*

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Магазин автозапчастей 2.3.7.22 (Файл конфигурации):*

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/UrXB/cmSQLUmqi

----------

ikalichkin (30.03.2021), vampo (30.06.2021), YANEINDEZID (31.03.2021)

----------


## yorov

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый вечер, подскажите пожалуйста, какая версия платформы 1С требуется минимально для нее?


Добрый вечер! Не ниже 8.3.16.1502

----------


## roman_safetrad

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста цепочкой обновлений 1с-рарус ТКПТ ред. 8. Текущий релиз 08.1.33.05. Нужно до версии 08.1.35.01
Почта: ermashov@safetrade-rostov.ru

----------


## roman_safetrad

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста цепочкой обновлений 1с-рарус ТКПТ ред. 8. Текущий релиз 08.1.33.05. Нужно до версии 08.1.35.01
Почта: ermashov@safetrade-rostov.ru

----------


## Fabbi4

> Комплект УАТ: Обновление 2.2.14.1, Патчи для 2.2.14.1, полный дистрибутив 2.2.14.1, файлы защиты, ЛОМАЛКА для 2.2.14.1
> https://dropmefiles.com/6cYVH


Выложите еще раз плз. Протухла ссылка.

----------


## vovansgz

> Выложите еще раз плз. Протухла ссылка.


https://dropmefiles.net/ru/MCfVGS3L8

----------


## Fabbi4

> https://dropmefiles.net/ru/MCfVGS3L8


Спасибо

----------


## jack1988

Добрый день! Дайте пожалуйста последнее обновление для Рарус. Розница. магазин одежды и обуви 3.3.8
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## aldnaovdm

Добрый вечер. Есть у кого вылеченный 1С Ресторан или фастфуд ?

----------


## notsystem

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, свежей редакцией *Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин*.
Сейчас у меня установлена 2.3.6.28 (декабрьская). Есть у кого посвежее? *Готов даже финансово отблагодарить.*
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Pilligrim

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста цепочкой обновлений 1с-рарус ТКПТ ред. 8. Текущий релиз 08.1.33.05. Нужно до версии 08.1.35.01
> Почта: ermashov@safetrade-rostov.ru


Добрый день. Лови:
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/7YMKaGSIuD_eLg
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/lkHJV3C7OnQGhg
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/un9o5KYz5cadRA
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/gs0QtBTGADkMXQ

----------

roman_safetrad (05.04.2021), root7 (03.04.2021)

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет! Поделитесь, плиз, последней версией Общепит 3.0.89.54. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Vollmond

> Кто может поделиться *Новая версия 2.3.8.17 "Розница. Магазин автозапчастей" от 29.03.2021*


Тоже нужен такой релиз...

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Тоже нужен такой релиз...


В следующем же посте есть ссылка на загрузку.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет! Поделитесь, плиз, последней версией Общепит 3.0.89.54. Заранее спасибо!


Общепит *3.0.90.59* (Обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/rmEg1

----------

666Rebel666 (06.04.2021), kushmansky (09.04.2021), root7 (05.04.2021), waldim (06.04.2021)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброго времени суток!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, свежей редакцией *Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин*.
> Сейчас у меня установлена 2.3.6.28 (декабрьская). Есть у кого посвежее? *Готов даже финансово отблагодарить.*
> Заранее спасибо!


Розница Ювелирный магазин 2.3.7.22 (Обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/ihZ86

----------

666Rebel666 (06.04.2021), lombardsapfir (06.04.2021), nneedd (08.04.2021), pccrumb (05.04.2021)

----------


## Vollmond

> В следующем же посте есть ссылка на загрузку.


Там 2.3.7.22

----------


## Vollmond

> В следующем же посте есть ссылка на загрузку.


Там 2.3.7.22

----------


## 4AuHuK

Магазин автозапчастей *2.3.8.17* (Обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/dbCq9

----------

alexandr_ll (06.04.2021), ikalichkin (07.04.2021), root7 (06.04.2021)

----------


## sparklemal

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Рарус Общепит 2.0.66.139

----------


## jack1988

Добрый день! Дайте пожалуйста последнее обновление для Рарус. Розница. магазин одежды и обуви 3.3.8
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Рарус Общепит 2.0.66.139


А такой релиз вроде как еще не вышел.

----------


## Chanzan

Поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3

----------


## sparklemal

понятно, спасибо.
А когда выйдет, можете выложить? :) там как раз новая 6НДФЛ должна быть

----------


## sparklemal

понятно, спасибо.
А когда выйдет, можете выложить? :) там как раз новая 6НДФЛ должна быть

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.90.2 от 05.04.2021*

Файл обновления: *TSZH1C_3_0_90_2_updsetup.zip*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *TSZH_3.0.90.2.CF*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *TSZH_3.0.90.2_DT_Unlock*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.83-1.4.16.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.90.2 от 05.04.2021*

Файл обновления: *TSZH1CBase_3_0_90_2_updsetup.exe*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *TSZH_Base_3.0.90.2.CF*, *зеркало*

Выгрузка пустой ИБ: *TSZH_Base_3.0.90.2.DT*, *зеркало*

----------

andrewlitv (01.07.2021)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Поделитесь пожалуйста последним обновлением Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3


Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.8.17 (Обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/hllqX

----------

ikalichkin (08.04.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.3, Версия 2.3.7.2 от 01.02.2021*

Обновление до 2.3.7.2: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

----------

nneedd (08.04.2021), Winter_Sun (16.09.2021)

----------


## Chanzan

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3.7.22

----------


## ikalichkin

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3.7.22


*2.3.7.22_Магазин_одежды_и_обуви  .zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3, Версия	2.3.8.17 от 05.04.2021*

Обновление 2.3.8.17: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

Выгрузка пустой ИБ: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

----------

MOZG63 (19.04.2021), prost77 (12.04.2021)

----------


## zas2004

Люди добрые очень нужно обновление для такой редкой штуки как 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО),сейчас стоит редакция 5.0 (5.0.10.1)

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Ни у кого еще не появился Общепит 3.0.91.31? Поделитесь, плиз.

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Ни у кого еще не появился Общепит 3.0.91.31? Поделитесь, плиз.

----------


## Viktop46

Доброго времени суток, у кого есть возможность поделиться последним обновлением 1С-Рарус:Некредитная финансовая организация, редакция 1, Релиз 1.0.17.15 (ну или релиз позднее если был неофициальный)

----------


## polaric

Доброго Всем дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Общепит 2.0.66.140 и 3.0.91.31. Благодарю!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброго Всем дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Общепит 2.0.66.140 и 3.0.91.31. Благодарю!


Общепит 3.0.91.31 (Обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/ukUGJ

Общепит 2.0.66.140 (Обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/t8i16

----------

Avesha78 (13.04.2021), Holms (13.04.2021), ikalichkin (13.04.2021), polaric (13.04.2021), sparklemal (14.04.2021), trunk777 (16.04.2021), waldim (14.04.2021)

----------


## ed72

Не могли бы вы перевыложить лекарство, а то ссылка не рабочая, и если это не 1.2.4.2.

----------


## Elvisbl

Добрый день! У кого-то есть установщик последнего релиза РАРУС: Общепит КОРП

----------


## waldim

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Розница Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.8.17.

----------


## aaromanov1985

> https://dropmefiles.net/ru/MCfVGS3L8


Выложите еще раз плз. Протухла ссылка.

----------


## moskal

Подскажите, а есть Салон оптики для Украины? поделитесь...

----------


## qqqqqq500

А какая последняя доступна конфигурация РАРУС: Управление нашей строительной фирмой? Я видел только 18 версию, двухлетней давности...

----------


## drkfghtr

> УАТ Проф 2.2.14.1 - 2.2.15.1
> https://dropmefiles.net/ru/MCfVGS3L8


Повторите пожалуйста

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 2.0, Версия	2.0.66.140 от 10.04.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*


*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.91.31 от 11.04.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *ОтладчикЗащиты_1.4.12.2*, *зеркало*

----------

romall (15.04.2021), sparklemal (16.04.2021)

----------


## Maestro90

Поделитесь обновление на Общепит 2.0.66.142. Спасибо.

----------


## serkrn

> УАТ Проф 2.2.14.1 - 2.2.15.1
> https://dropmefiles.net/ru/MCfVGS3L8


Повторите очень нужно.

----------


## Avesha78

> Поделитесь обновление на Общепит 2.0.66.142. Спасибо.


А так же Общепит 3.0.91.36. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Общепит", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.66.140 от 10.04.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:Общепит", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.91.31 от 11.04.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) леченной:  *ссылка1*

Отладчик защиты:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## fereit

Доброго времени! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией 1С-Рарус:Комбинат питания, редакция 1, 01.0.86.07 от 12.04.2021

----------


## vovansgz

> Повторите очень нужно.


УАТ Проф 2.2.14.1 - 2.2.15.1 https://dropmefiles.net/ru/x9Ua

----------

kubnet (20.04.2021)

----------


## polaric

Доброго Всем дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:Общепит. 2.0.66.142 и 3.0.91.36. Спасибо!!!

----------


## kokos3

> Доброго Всем дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:Общепит. 2.0.66.142 и 3.0.91.36. Спасибо!!!


https://dropmefiles.net/ru/3e49

----------

Avesha78 (20.04.2021), polaric (20.04.2021), sparklemal (20.04.2021)

----------


## kokos3

> Доброго Всем дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:Общепит. 2.0.66.142 и 3.0.91.36. Спасибо!!!


https://dropmefiles.net/ru/3e49

----------

ikalichkin (21.04.2021), polaric (20.04.2021), trunk777 (28.04.2021), waldim (22.04.2021)

----------


## sparklemal

а там только для 3.0?

----------

polaric (20.04.2021)

----------


## BoltAndrey

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь если есть, CRM редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.21.7 или выше. Если можно с эмулятором. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## polaric

Можно еще 1С:Общепит. 2.0.66.142. Спасибо!

----------


## kokos3

> а там только для 3.0?


Увы, всё, что есть у меня. 
И то в этом обновлении обновлении ошибка в декларации 8 по пиву по подразделениям. Разрабы не убрали строку установки видов субконто в параметрах к  запросу. Про@#ался полдня, пока нашел и исправмл.

----------

polaric (21.04.2021)

----------


## prival

1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.8.22 -- не поделитесь?

----------


## Ungadied

Доброго всем дня.
Так же интересует 1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.8.22
Поделитесь пожалуйста. 
Заранее огромное спасибо
me.site@mail.ru

----------


## Ungadied

Доброго всем дня.
Так же интересует 1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.8.22
Поделитесь пожалуйста. 
Заранее огромное спасибо
me.site@mail.ru

----------


## failchik2021

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями  УАТ  версии Стандарт 2.2.10.1 и все последующие.

----------


## Alexabrus

> Можно еще 1С:Общепит. 2.0.66.142. Спасибо!


https://turb.cc/oobhdthq4c9g.html

----------


## Alexabrus

> Можно еще 1С:Общепит. 2.0.66.142. Спасибо!


https://turb.cc/oobhdthq4c9g.html

----------


## semikiko

Добрый день, есть у кого Рарус Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, версии 2.3.8.17 (установка)?

----------


## Durum

> *Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.20.16 от 18.11.2020*
> 
> *КОМПЛЕКТ+* (3.0.19.32-3.0.20.16): *ссылка*,  *зеркало*


Доброе утро. А есть у кого нибудь УТ+CRM поновее?

----------


## slutuz

Тоже очень жду магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.8.22

----------


## slutuz

Всем доброго дня! Тоже очень жду Магазин одежды и и обуви 8.3.8.22 заранее благодарен

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Общепит", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.66.142 от 15.04.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## vasya721

добрый день, друзья. у меня 1С Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.3.19 
Не могли бы выложить новую последнюю конфигурацию? заранее благодарю

----------


## vasya721

добрый день, друзья. у меня 1С Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов 2.3.3.19 
Не могли бы выложить новую последнюю конфигурацию? заранее благодарю

----------


## romhik

> Спасибо


Скачал. Обнови ссылку https://dropmefiles.net/ru/MCfVGS3L8

----------


## BoltAndrey

Поделитесь если есть, 1C CRM редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.21.7 или выше. Если можно с эмулятором. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## арах

поделитесь плиз ERP Управление строительной организацией 2.0

----------


## kentukki@

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого-нибудь 1С:Рарус ТКПТ v8 установка? Поделитесь пожалуйста. kentukki@mail.ru

----------


## Ирэнн

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 3.089.8 1с учёт в управляющих компаниях, очень нужно! Заранее благодарю

----------


## micha26

Всем привет. Ни у кого нет, 1С Фастфуда?

----------


## prost77

Доброго всем дня.
Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.8.22  и 2.3.8.27
Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## Crushqwer

Всех рад приветствовать!
Кто-нибудь поделитесь *1С-Рарус: Комбинат питания*, релизами за этот год.
Заранее огромная благодарность.
или скиньте на почту nick.buglaev@ya.ru

----------


## Crushqwer

Всех рад приветствовать!
Кто-нибудь поделитесь *1С-Рарус: Комбинат питания*, релизами за этот год.
Заранее огромная благодарность.
или скиньте на почту nick.buglaev@ya.ru

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет!
Поделитесь, если есть у кого, Общепит 3.0.92.51.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## graff81

доброго дня кто может поделится 1С:Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей ?

----------


## gromaizeka

доброго дня! у кого есть "РАРУС: Общепит 3.0 + ЭМУЛЯТОР"  поделитесь пожалуйста. огромное спасибо! gromaizeka@mail.ru

----------


## AlexMorfy

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста УАТ Проф 2.2.14.1

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет!
Поделитесь, если есть у кого, Общепит 3.0.92.51.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## волков

Доброго дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста, Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.8.27
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый день
Поделитесь, если есть у кого, Общепит 3.0.92.51.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Avesha78

> Добрый день
> Поделитесь, если есть у кого, Общепит 3.0.92.51.
> Заранее спасибо!


Поддерживаю.

----------


## Alexabrus

> Всем привет!
> Поделитесь, если есть у кого, Общепит 3.0.92.51.
> Заранее спасибо!


https://turb.cc/tlrc23ryfikh.html

----------

Avesha78 (31.05.2021), denisturinsk89 (03.06.2021)

----------


## Avesha78

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, если есть у кого, 3.0.93.20.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AntWooD

Доброго времени суток!
Может кто поделиться обновлением следующим после Автосервис 1.6.23.86.
Пожалуйста!

----------


## revizor06

День добрый!
Слезно прошу, если у кого есть возможность получить обновления на ТКПТ 8 (Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары 8) с версии 8.1.31.01 до последней 8.1.36.01 с последним модулем ЕГАИС??? Очень прошу!!!
мыло: adm_mag@inbox.ru

----------


## prost77

Доброго всем дня.
Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.8.22 и 2.3.8.27
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## lvs083

Всем добра!
Ищу обновление 3.0.21.6 от 15.01.2021 УТиВсК. Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## denisturinsk89

Всем привет!
Поделитесь, если есть у кого, Общепит 3.0.93.20
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## mityaii

Всем привет!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1с Ресторан Фронт офис 2.3.8.28
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## semikiko

Добрый день, ищу Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакции 2.3 (версия 2.3.8.27), установка. Спасибо.

----------


## denisturinsk89

Всем привет!
Поделитесь, если есть у кого, Общепит 3.0.93.20
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## wintersunn

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, свежей редакцией Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин, начиная с релиза 2.3.7.22
Заранее, спасибо!

----------


## denisturinsk89

Всем привет!
Поделитесь, если есть у кого, Общепит 3.0.93.20
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MaksBah

> Всем привет!
> Поделитесь, если есть у кого, Общепит 3.0.93.20
> Заранее спасибо!


Присоединяюсь, очень нужно.

----------


## Avesha78

> Всем привет!
> Поделитесь, если есть у кого, Общепит 3.0.93.20
> Заранее спасибо!


Поддерживаю!

----------


## kotal

Коллеги Общепит 3.0.93.20
http://depositfiles.com/files/om4l43hh7

----------

denisturinsk89 (08.06.2021), MaksBah (08.06.2021), trunk777 (11.06.2021)

----------


## MaksBah

Всех благ тебе дружище!

----------


## MaksBah

> Коллеги Общепит 3.0.93.20
> http://depositfiles.com/files/om4l43hh7


Всех благ тебе дружище!

----------


## fkamil

Добрый день, ищу Общепит 3.0.93.20, обновление. Спасибо.

----------


## kotal

Лови. Общепит 3.0.93.20, обновление.
http://depositfiles.com/files/fhuzs4792

----------

fkamil (09.06.2021), trunk777 (09.06.2021)

----------


## kotal

Лови
http://depositfiles.com/files/fhuzs4792

----------

666Rebel666 (09.06.2021), Avesha78 (09.06.2021), fkamil (09.06.2021), waldim (10.06.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:Общепит", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.93.20  от 29.05.2021* 

Установка:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Отладчик защиты:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

Avesha78 (09.06.2021), fkamil (09.06.2021)

----------


## Crimea72

Уважаемые Коллеги!, Товарищи!
"сами мы не местные" и всё такое!..
развернули тестовую базу для клиента, база УНФ+CRM, а CRM просит отдельные ключи на 1С: CRM ПРОФ 
сервер лицензий СЛК, Версия 3.0.25.9387
почта для связи irina_trofimova_2007@mail.ru
Очень жду помощи или совета как быть?

----------


## Crimea72

Дубль сообщения.

----------


## Иванов Алекс

Добрый день
нужен общепит 3.0.82 обновление 
заранее спасибо

----------


## Иванов Алекс

Добрый день
нужен общепит 3.0.82 обновление 
заранее спасибо

----------


## fkamil

3.0.82.24 обновление
http://www.unibytes.com/2VIRmx7IIV8L...3UgBB?referer=
3.0.82.25 обновление
http://www.unibytes.com/IuV63DpCyasL...3UgBB?referer=
3.0.82.40 обновление
http://www.unibytes.com/zliaIGav.O-L...3UgBB?referer=

----------


## Иванов Алекс

добрый день а можно мне на почту отправить по ссылке перехожу а там мне нет файла для скачивание 
мне нужны релиз общепита 3.0.78.64, 3.0.82.40, 3.0.88.32

----------


## fkamil

Попробуйте эти.
общепит 3.0.78.64 обновление
http://www.unibytes.com/eqeR7ib0vKcL...3UgBB?referer=
общепит 3.0.82.40 обновление
http://www.unibytes.com/zliaIGav.O-L...3UgBB?referer=
общепит 3.0.88.32 обновление пока не нашел.

----------


## fkamil

Попробуйте эти.
общепит 3.0.78.64 обновление
http://www.unibytes.com/eqeR7ib0vKcL...3UgBB?referer=
общепит 3.0.82.40 обновление
http://www.unibytes.com/zliaIGav.O-L...3UgBB?referer=
общепит 3.0.88.32 обновление пока не нашел.

----------


## alexsprinter

Всем привет. Поделитесь обновление для 1С:Общепит от РАРУС 3.0.94.17

----------


## wintersunn

> Доброго времени суток!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, свежей редакцией Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин, начиная с релиза 2.3.7.22
> Заранее, спасибо!


ну поделитесь пожааалуйста =)

----------


## Avesha78

> Всем привет. Поделитесь обновление для 1С:Общепит от РАРУС 3.0.94.17


Выложили только вчера на сервера 1С. Здесь ждать скорее всего после 1,5 недели ожидания.

----------


## Иванов Алекс

доброе утро по этим ссылкам не возможно скачать можно как то через облака майл ру или гугл

----------


## fkamil

общепит 3.0.78.64 обновление
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/aQskWI-bvGV8kQ
общепит 3.0.82.40 обновление
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/V0BMExi0fKrwxg

----------

Иванов Алекс (11.06.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> ну поделитесь пожааалуйста =)


*Конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.3, Версия 2.3.7.2 от 01.02.2021*

Обновление до 2.3.7.2: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *зеркало*

----------

trunk777 (11.06.2021), Winter_Sun (16.09.2021)

----------


## 100qq

Привет. Поделитесь  1С:CRM_3.0.22.5. Очень нужно.Заранее спасибо
sakh.podarok-ooo@mail.ru

----------


## 100qq

Привет. Поделитесь  1С:CRM_3.0.22.5. Очень нужно.Заранее спасибо
sakh.podarok-ooo@mail.ru

----------


## MarinaSk

Добрый день! Тоже прошу поделитесь файлом обновления 1С Рарус Общепит ред. 3 последний релиз 3.0.94.17 и патчами бы. Спасибо!

----------


## alexsprinter

Всем привет. Имеется 1С:Общепит + 1 аппаратный ключ на конфигурацию. В базе работают на 3 ПК - на 2х других вылеченная платформа, но ключ СЛК все равно требует - есть ли возможность крякнуть СЛК?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет. Имеется 1С:Общепит + 1 аппаратный ключ на конфигурацию. В базе работают на 3 ПК - на 2х других вылеченная платформа, но ключ СЛК все равно требует - есть ли возможность крякнуть СЛК?


Взять на первой странице

----------


## prost77

Доброго всем дня.
Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.8.22 и 2.3.8.27
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## wintersunn

> *Конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.3, Версия 2.3.7.2 от 01.02.2021*
> 
> Обновление до 2.3.7.2: *ссылка*, *зеркало*
> 
> Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *зеркало*
> 
> Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *зеркало*


это добро кривое есть, надо посвежее... (((

----------


## vkranikov

Добрый день! Поделитесь, плиз обновлениями для "CRM Модуль для ERP и Комплексная автоматизация" между 3.0.17.28 и 3.0.21.3 Заранее спасибо

----------


## grandsmeta007

Добрый день. Поделитесь 1с-Турагенство пожалуйста.
почта volnovrak@mail.ru

----------


## Gendalff174

Добрый день! Может у кого есть 1С Рарус Автосервис? на сайте заявлена версия 1.6.24.180. Доступа туда нет.

----------


## operkot88

> Доброго всем дня.
> Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.8.22 и 2.3.8.27
> Заранее огромное спасибо.


https://www.dropbox.com/s/ecddp3dhz8...setup.exe?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/08fs2klb4r...setup.exe?dl=0

----------

demonisius (25.06.2021), prost77 (17.06.2021)

----------


## Deni66

Добрый день!
У кого нибудь есть Ломбард Проф - 4.0.94.2???
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## 100qq

Привет. Поделитесь 1С:CRM_3.0.22.5. Очень нужно.Заранее спасибо
sakh.podarok-ooo@mail.ru

----------


## 100qq

Привет. Поделитесь 1С:CRM_3.0.22.5. Очень нужно.Заранее спасибо
sakh.podarok-ooo@mail.ru

----------


## ИринаГорбунова

Добрый день!

Ищу последнюю или одну из последних версий 1С:CRM. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА2

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Akaruz

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для Рарус:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (УТиВСК) с версии 3.0.20.16

----------


## lvs083

(УТиВСК) с версии 3.0.20.16
Лови https://disk.yandex.ru/d/LgtPwx9uXT-ffg

----------


## Sherer

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста отучить РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП. Очень нужно, срочно

----------


## Akaruz

Спасибо конечно, но у меня стоит уже 3.0.20.16, мне нужны все что были *после* данного обновления

----------


## Morvi

Ребята, выручайте :( 
Стоит УТиВСК. В инфо о программе указано: 1С:Управление торговлей (11.4.3.137) + 1С:CRM (3.0.9.3)
Версия продукта (3.0.9.2)
В менеджере лицензий - версия компонента СЛК 3.0.14.7433
Какая следующая версия обновления должна ставиться (куда смотреть то? На версию СЛК или CRM)? Если не сложно  - поделитесь, буду очень благодарна)

----------


## Avesha78

Добрый день! Есть у кого 1С Рарус Общепит ред. 3 последний релиз 3.0.94.17?

----------


## denisturinsk89

> Добрый день! Есть у кого 1С Рарус Общепит ред. 3 последний релиз 3.0.94.17?


Добрый день, тоже очень надо, Спасибо

----------


## denisturinsk89

> Добрый день! Есть у кого 1С Рарус Общепит ред. 3 последний релиз 3.0.94.17?


Добрый день, тоже очень надо, Спасибо

----------


## asusteh

Добрый день всем.Может есть у кого установка новой Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром"  2.3.8.27  от 12.05.21.Заранее спасибо

----------


## Avesha78

> Добрый день! Есть у кого 1С Рарус Общепит ред. 3 последний релиз 3.0.94.17?


Так и не появилось? Очень надо!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Так и не появилось? Очень надо!


Общепит_3_0_95_24 (обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/DBm4S

----------

Avesha78 (30.06.2021), fkamil (01.07.2021), ikalichkin (29.06.2021), trunk777 (29.06.2021), waldim (01.07.2021)

----------


## Avatar_101

Добро времени суток
Может кто поделится 
РАРУС: ITIL.Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ОТЛУЧЁННАЯ
Mantrov1980@gmail.com

----------


## alextim86

Огромная просьба Магазин автозапчастей 2.3.8.17 (Обновление). 
Предыдущая ссылка удалилась.

----------


## alextim86

Огромная просьба Магазин автозапчастей 2.3.8.17 (Обновление). 
Предыдущая ссылка удалилась.

----------


## slrus-sima

народ всем привет, кто знает куда делись и где посмотреть версии альфы-авто которые есть в доступе ? а то там где были всё удалено теперь ?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Огромная просьба Магазин автозапчастей 2.3.8.17 (Обновление). 
> Предыдущая ссылка удалилась.


*Розница Магазин автозапчастей-2.3.8.17.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

vampo (30.06.2021)

----------


## yesechkin

Коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6, редакция 6" (6.0.14.07)? 
vinoveritas@mail.ru

----------


## yesechkin

Коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6, редакция 6" (6.0.14.07)? 
vinoveritas@mail.ru

----------


## demonisius

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста УАТ Проф 2.2.14.1


UAT_Prof_2_2_14_1_setup1c.exe

----------


## Serg67_67

Здравствуйте. Может у кого есть, то поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК" 3.0 ПРОФ, релизы 3.0.92.4 и 3.0.95.5
anics@mail.ru

----------


## neon57

Народ поделитесь Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.72.3

----------


## Chanzan

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением общепит 2.0.66.148.

----------


## AciDPerm

Добрый день. Есть у кого-то Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи 2.3.8.27 ?

----------


## frilian

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлениями 1С Розница Магазин автозапчастей с версии 2.2.13.11 до 2.3.8.27.
Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## frilian

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлениями 1С Розница Магазин автозапчастей с версии 2.2.13.11 до 2.3.8.27.
Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## liutiylyutik

Поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой загрузка_в_бп_3.0

----------


## Raideres

1С:УНФ 8. Управление предприятием общепита мб есть у кого то

----------


## Holms

Добрый день коллеги. 
Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с рарус общепит 3.0. Последним обновлением. (3.0.95.29)
Спасибо

----------


## Malificium

Добрый день! Поделитесь у кого есть обновления до актуального начиная с версии 1C:Рарус Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6 (1.6.22.48)
Три дня уже мучаюсь нигде не могу найти.

----------


## denisturinsk89

> Добрый день коллеги. 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с рарус общепит 3.0. Последним обновлением. (3.0.95.29)
> Спасибо


добрый вечер, тоже очень надо) спасибо!

----------


## denisturinsk89

> Добрый день коллеги. 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с рарус общепит 3.0. Последним обновлением. (3.0.95.29)
> Спасибо


добрый вечер, тоже очень надо) спасибо!

----------


## Malificium

Здравствуйте! Подскажите как можно реализовать переход из конфигурации Рарус Управление сервисным центром в !С УНФ ?
База в Рарусе велась три года нужно перенести все...

----------


## marie.bel

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Общепит релиз 3.0.88.32

----------


## asusteh

Добрый день граждане.Кто нибудь встречал последнюю установку желательно из свежих или есть у кого 1С:Управление нашей строительной фирмой.Заранее спасибо )))

----------


## Raideres

1С:УНФ 8. Управление предприятием общепита поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## EAMaster

Добрый день!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста Управление автотранспортом релиз 2.2.17.1

----------


## lexantg

Доброго времени суток, 
поделитесь пожалуйста 1С рарус Ломбард 4.0.95.2 очень нужно.

----------


## marie.bel

Добрый день, люди добрые поделитесь Общепитом 3.0.95.29, буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Добрый день!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Альфа-Авто *6.0.29.10*.
Спасибо!

----------


## Malificium

Добрый день!
На Рарус: Управление сервисным центром 1.6 будут обновления?
Если есть выложите пожалуйста обновления начиная с 1.6.22.48

----------


## Alexabrus

> Добрый день коллеги. 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с рарус общепит 3.0. Последним обновлением. (3.0.95.29)
> Спасибо


https://turb.cc/ucgtj258s10e.html

----------

Avesha78 (10.07.2021), denisturinsk89 (10.08.2021), marie.bel (12.07.2021), waldim (10.07.2021)

----------


## Avesha78

Добрый день коллеги.
Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с Рарус общепит 3.0. Последним обновлением. (3.0.96.35)
Спасибо

----------


## lofir

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1 С Рарус Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин 2.3.8.27. Спасибо.

----------


## prost77

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1 С Рарус Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.28
Спасибо.

----------


## vampo

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлениями 1С Розница Магазин автозапчастей с версии 2.2.13.11 до 2.3.8.27.
> Заранее благодарю!!!


Сам ищу промежуточные и свежее. У меня есть только 
2_3_6_28
https://turb.cc/ea53plz5qdyi.html

2_3_8_17
https://turb.cc/01omcui9d4wz.html

Пароль 1

----------


## Avesha78

Добрый день коллеги.
Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с Рарус общепит 3.0. Последним обновлением. (3.0.96.35)
Спасибо

----------


## demonisius

> Добрый день!
> 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста Управление автотранспортом релиз 2.2.17.1


2_2_17_1.7z

----------


## Norets

всем привет, может есть у кого Рарус 1С: УТ + CRM_3.0.21.11 и выше?

----------


## Avesha78

Добрый день коллеги.
Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с Рарус общепит 3.0. Последним обновлением. (3.0.96.35)
Спасибо!

----------


## panihinnv

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....0%D0%A0%D0%94/

----------


## prost77

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1 С Рарус Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.28
Спасибо.

----------


## Nanotek

Здравствуйте! Разыскиваются релизы с версии управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами crm редакция 1.1.49.3 и выше, если есть возможность залейте пожалуйста! Заранее благодарен, кто поможет, могу помочь скачать с инфостарта что-то.

----------


## Иванов Алекс

Добрый вечер у кого есть конфигурация или обновление общепит редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.97.26 очень очень нужна Спасибо заранее

----------


## Avesha78

> Добрый вечер у кого есть конфигурация или обновление общепит редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.97.26 очень очень нужна Спасибо заранее


Поддерживаю. Очень нужно!

----------


## emv21

Добрый день!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Альфа-Авто 6.0.30.03.

----------


## semikiko

Добрый день, ищу Конфигурацию "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи", релиз 2.3.9.28 (установка).

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Очень нужно обновление общепит редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.97.26. Поделитесь, если не сложно. За ранее спасибо.

----------


## istyak

Доброго времени суток! Может у кого есть последние релизы 1С Рарус Комбинат питания? Поделитесь пожалуйста! Заранее спасибо!!

----------


## heavell

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого сетапник последней версии 1С:Предпр.8. Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП ?
Не обязательно последней, можно одной из.

----------


## Lobsterman1

Всем привет !  Рарус недавно изменил защиту своих творений  . Кто-нибудь сумел исправить Отладчик Защиты ? 
Например с Рарус Автосервис 1.6.25.152 старый отладчик уже не работает .  С релизами 1.6.24.ХХХ - работает прекрасно .   Исходя из опыта прошлых лет, защита у всех разработок Раруса одинаковая ( исправить пару строк под Автосервис или под Автотранспорт проблемы не составляет )  Если у кого есть Отладчик Защиты работающий со свежими релизами ( вышедшими в конце июля 21г и позже ) прошу угостить .  
Сам переписать не смог пока .  Ошибки вот такие : 
ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  ияКлиентПереопределяемый.  Модуль(62,29)}: Переменная не определена (ЛицензированиеСлужебный)
		Параметры.Модули.Добавить(<  <?>>ЛицензированиеСлужебный  );
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиентПереопределяемый  .Модуль(66,29)}: Переменная не определена (слкМенеджерЗащитыСлужебн  йКлиент)
		Параметры.Модули.Добавить(<  <?>>слкМенеджерЗащитыСлужеб  ныйКлиент);

----------


## Akaruz

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для УТиВСК (Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами) с версии 3.0.20.16

----------


## guliver2003

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями для УТиВСК (Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами) с версии 3.0.20.16


https://www.2bay.org/468aa3508611f81...aac2a12fb93c11

----------


## Akaruz

> https://www.2bay.org/468aa3508611f81...aac2a12fb93c11


Вы не правильно поняли, нужны обновления *после* версии 3.0.20.16

----------


## guliver2003

> Вы не правильно поняли, нужны обновления *после* версии 3.0.20.16


К сожалению сам ищу обновления после версии 3.0.20.16

----------


## dayton

Всем привет. Очень нужно обновление общепит редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.97.26. Поделитесь, если не сложно. За ранее спасибо.

----------


## dayton

Всем привет. Очень нужно 1с ресторан отученная .

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.22.5 от 22.06.2021*

Файл обновления *.CFU: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

guliver2003 (10.08.2021), Roman SKS (14.09.2021), trunk777 (09.08.2021), Ильшаткин (15.12.2021)

----------


## prost77

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1 С Рарус Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.28
Спасибо.

----------


## neviDmka63

Всем добра. Не ли у кого РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП. С лекарствами? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## dayton

Всем привет. Очень нужно 1с ресторан отученная  по свежее

----------


## drdiezzzel

Здравствуйте! А помогите со скачиванием обнов конфигурации 1С:УНФ 8. Управление предприятием общепита (1.6.23.75)

----------


## pccrumb

Здраствуйте, если можно, выложите 1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин последний релиз, спасибо

----------


## Иванов Алекс

Всем привет. Очень нужно обновление общепит редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.97.26. Поделитесь, если не сложно. За ранее спасибо.

----------


## Avesha78

> Всем привет. Очень нужно обновление общепит редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.97.26. Поделитесь, если не сложно. За ранее спасибо.


Поддерживаю. Тоже очень надо.

----------


## Ungadied

Всем привет. Поделитесь обновлениями Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3 начиная с версии (2.3.7.22) до последнего релиза
me.site@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С-Рарус: Ломбард", редакция 4.0, версия 4.0.99.2 от 11.08.2021* 

Файл обновления *.CFU: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Документация: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

Avesha78 (13.08.2021), Pependos (27.08.2021)

----------


## alex5656

Очень нужно Рарус отель отученная.valeks2370@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем привет. Поделитесь обновлениями Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3 начиная с версии (2.3.7.22) до последнего релиза
> me.site@mail.ru
> Спасибо


Последнего, увы, нет, но предыдущие: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------


## letvipdep

*1С-Рарус:  1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "1С:УНФ 8. Управление предприятием общепита", редакция 1.6.  Версия 1.6.25.166  от  31.07.2021г.*  

Установка:  *ссылка1* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):   *ссылка* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt):  *ссылка* *ссылка2*

Лекарство:  *ссылка* *ссылка2*

Презентация конфигурации:  *ссылка* *ссылка2*

----------

Dyushban (13.10.2021)

----------


## lofir

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1 С Рарус Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин 2.3.8.27. Спасибо.

----------


## denisturinsk89

Всем привет. Очень нужно обновление общепит редакция 3.0 последней версии. Поделитесь, если не сложно. За ранее спасибо.

----------


## 31ric

Добрый день. Может ли кто выложить файл обновления 1С:CRM, редакция 3.0 (3.0.22.5) от 03.06.2021 Описание обновления
Заранее благодарен

----------


## semikiko

Доброе утро, сейчас вообще не найти обновление (установку) для Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи с версии 2.3.4.33 до 2.3.9.37 ?

----------


## denisturinsk89

Всем привет. Очень нужно обновление общепит редакция 3.0 последней версии. Поделитесь, если не сложно. За ранее спасибо.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет. Очень нужно обновление общепит редакция 3.0 последней версии. Поделитесь, если не сложно. За ранее спасибо.


Общепит *3.0.99.21* (обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/BfmHB

----------

Avesha78 (19.08.2021), denisturinsk89 (18.08.2021), ikalichkin (19.08.2021), waldim (18.08.2021)

----------


## super.star

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП.

----------


## prost77

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1 С Рарус Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.28 - 2.3.9.37
Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.99.21 от 14.08.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.95-1.5.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Avesha78 (23.08.2021), badkompact (03.09.2021), bezdelmax (23.08.2021), Dyushban (13.10.2021), iulyus (01.10.2021), trunk777 (28.08.2021)

----------


## Chanzan

поделитесь обновлениями общепит начиная с 2.0.66.142

----------


## asusteh

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением1С:Предприятие 8. Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6.25.178....буду благодарен

----------


## pccrumb

Здраствуйте, если можно, выложите 1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин последний релиз, спасибо

----------


## EraserKO

Здравствуйте, есть ли последний релиз альфы 6?

----------


## 4AuHuK

Общепит 3.0.100.20 (обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/DsSZm

----------

Avesha78 (31.08.2021), denisturinsk89 (01.09.2021), trunk777 (31.08.2021)

----------


## prost77

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1 С Рарус Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.28
Спасибо.

----------


## Ungadied

Всем доброго дня, поделитесь обновлениями Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3 начиная с версии (2.3.8.27) , хоть каким далее последующим. Спасибо

----------


## vonnegut

Добрый день, друзья! Есть база Альфа-Авто: Автосервис+Автозапчасти. Редакция 4.1 (4.1.01.11), подскажите пожалуйста, каким образом ей в принципе можно "запустить". К сожалению лицензий и ключей нет. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3, Версия	2.3.9.37 от 09.08.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Выгрузка чистой ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

KAY77 (14.10.2021), lpilpi (08.10.2021), n09bobwvbdp6 (11.09.2021), prost77 (06.09.2021), pzf29845 (10.11.2021), ratatata (03.11.2021), волков (05.09.2021)

----------


## Vollmond

Добрый день! Есть у кого обновления Розница 8: Магазин автозапчастей свежее 2.3.8.17?

----------


## lhzym

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста Альфа-Авто отученной, с работающим торговым оборудованием

----------


## lhzym

Альфа-Авто, которые находил либо ссылки битые, либо ТО не функционирует(((

----------


## semikiko

Добрый день, ищу Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3 (2.3.9.42), установка.

----------


## ser22th

Добрый день, поделитесь Розница 8. Розница. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, редакция2.3 (2.3.9.42), установка.

----------


## Alexabrus

> поделитесь обновлениями общепит начиная с 2.0.66.142


Есть 2.0.67.7
https://dropmefiles.com/YJnAD

----------


## Winter_Sun

Сейчас стоит конфигурация "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.3, Версия 2.3.7.22, поделитесь версиями посвежее, пожалуйста

----------


## Иванов Алекс

Доброе утро ты можешь ещё раз дать к обновлением общепита 3.0.100.20 очень нужно заранее спасибо

----------


## Chanzan

> Есть 2.0.67.7
> https://dropmefiles.com/YJnAD


спасибо, а 2.0.66.150 есть? чтоб цепочку обновлений восстановить?

----------


## Alexabrus

> спасибо, а 2.0.66.150 есть? чтоб цепочку обновлений восстановить?


2.0.66.150 
https://dropmefiles.com/Z07aj

----------

ikalichkin (23.09.2021)

----------


## Alexabrus

> Доброе утро ты можешь ещё раз дать к обновлением общепита 3.0.100.20 очень нужно заранее спасибо


https://dropmefiles.com/DbmNk

----------

ikalichkin (23.09.2021)

----------


## guliver2003

Доброе утро помогите с обновлением Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.0

----------


## kulik2009

Добрый день, поделитесь: Управление торговлей + CRM 2.0", релиз для 8.2 Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF) - ОТУЧЕННЫЕ

----------


## ikalichkin

> спасибо, а 2.0.66.150 есть? чтоб цепочку обновлений восстановить?


А можно общепит *2.0.67.7* повторить? Уже удалили...  -(

----------


## Chanzan

> А можно общепит *2.0.67.7* повторить? Уже удалили...  -(


https://dropmefiles.com/EbUKC

а нет ни у кого общепита 2.0.66.144? Цепочка обновлений без него не собирается

----------

ikalichkin (23.09.2021)

----------


## deposam

Ребят нужно очень 1С Рарус Салон Оптики у кого есть конфа дайте ссылку плииииииззз:blush:

----------


## pccrumb

> 1С Рарус Салон Оптики


СБОРНИК ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ, УСТАНОВОК К "Розница 8. Салон оптики", зеркало

----------


## flier

Доброго дня, а есть у кого свежая "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти" 5.ххх версии

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет! Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.101.19? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Alexabrus

> а нет ни у кого общепита 2.0.66.144? Цепочка обновлений без него не собирается


https://dropmefiles.com/AVOLr

----------


## Alexabrus

> Всем привет! Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.101.19? Поделитесь, пожалуйста!


https://dropmefiles.com/xTj0k

----------

Avesha78 (28.09.2021)

----------


## testim

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С-Рарус:Торговый Комплекс. Продовольственная Сеть, редакция 8....буду благодарен

----------


## MrPavlik

Поделитесь более или менее актуальным архивом Рарус ТКПТ после 8.1.32.01. Нашёл поиском ссылки, но уже протухли. Спасибо.

----------


## Alexabrus

Доброго времени суток.
Есть ли у кого лекарство для 1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия 3.0.100.20?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток.
> Есть ли у кого лекарство для 1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия 3.0.100.20?


А старое уже не подходит?

Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.95-1.5.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## Alexabrus

> А старое уже не подходит?
> 
> Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.95-1.5.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*


Уже нет

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уже нет


А что с ним не так?

----------


## andruVPA

Релиз общепит: 3.0.101.19
При проведении выпуска продукции с розничной реализацией выдается сообщение: 
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщепитПроизв  одство.Модуль(879)}: Преобразование значения к типу Дата не может быть выполнено"

Что не так с защитой (1.5.4.2) ?

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет! Есть возможность поделиться Общепит 3.0.102.11?

----------


## Alexabrus

> Всем привет! Есть возможность поделиться Общепит 3.0.102.11?


https://dropmefiles.com/2advf

----------

Avesha78 (04.10.2021), trunk777 (06.10.2021), waldim (07.10.2021)

----------


## MrPavlik

> Поделитесь более или менее актуальным архивом Рарус ТКПТ после 8.1.32.01. Нашёл поиском ссылки, но уже протухли. Спасибо.


Апну. Лекарство не нужно, нам бы просто обновиться для поддержки связки с Frontol.

----------


## andruVPA

Релиз общепит: 3.0.100.20
При проведении выпуска продукции с розничной реализацией выдается сообщение:
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщепитПроизв  одство.Модуль(858)}: Преобразование значения к типу Дата не может быть выполнено"

Когда поправите Protect.food под новые версии 1с общепит ?

----------


## Murk_hh

добрый вечер, можете перезалить РестАрт? или отправить murik92@mail.ru

----------


## Murk_hh

Добрый вечер. Очень нужен РестАрт установочный релиз 3.7.0.
Поделитесь пожалуйста murik92@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## kirushh

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов

----------


## Avesha78

Всем пламенный привет! Кто-нибудь обзавелся обновлением Общепит 3.0.103.12? Можете поделиться?

----------


## ikar68

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1 С Рарус Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.42
Спасибо.

----------


## Holms

Добрый день Коллеги.
Прошу поделиться свежим общепитом 3.0 (есть косяк с НДС в работающем релизе, а все на свежие конфиги устарели :-( )
Если возможно выложите. Спасибо.

----------


## Dmitrij1080

Добрый день!
Прошу поделится ERP УСО 2.5

----------


## jerichorus2

Всем привет. Ищу последние релизы модулей Рарус CRM для ERP установочные. Для ERP 2.5.6-2.5.7.
Поделится кто?

----------


## maxges

Добрый день. У кого есть обновления для "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1 начиная с 1.1.34.2 и по актуальный? Очень буду благодарен!

----------


## arder

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого нибудь свежее обновление продукта Рарус 1С CRM + УНФ? Буду очень признателен

----------


## DimDim079

Добрый вечер. Скиньте  пожалуйста - Управление сервисным центром. Ред.1.6. Руководство пользователя (в 2 частях) на dimonu@list.ru

----------


## Funtik90

Доброго времени суток, господа и дамы. есть у кого-нить Ут и ВК 3.0 последние обновлялки? можно на мыло somenko.ilya@mail.ru

----------


## Funtik90

День добрый обновления нашли какие-нибудь? можете подлиться?

----------


## АлександрФед

Добрый день.
Может кто поделиться обновлениями для общепит корп начиная с версии (3.0.95.29)
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Alexabrus

> Доброго времени суток.
> Есть ли у кого лекарство для 1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия 3.0.100.20?


Опять подниму вопрос, может кто в курсе кто делает?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Опять подниму вопрос, может кто в курсе кто делает?


Делает - *Mekadote*, на дружественном сайте. Ну, и, вот:  *Protect.Food.3.0.102-1.5.9.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Fltr (21.10.2021), Holms (24.10.2021)

----------


## Holms

Доброго вечера Коллеги. Неужели ни у кого нет обновления Общепит 3.0?
Выложите пожалуйста. Сразу полегчает многим.
Спасибо

----------


## kirushh

Поделитесь пожалуйста Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов, редакция 2.3 (2.3.9.42)

----------


## Holms

Доброго дня. Не нашли обновление общепита? А то как-то уже совсем прижало... :-(

----------


## Holms

ikalichkin доброго дня.
К сожалению не могу написать Вам в личку (да простят меня админы) (У вас там превышен объем сообщений).
Но возможно Вы выложите последний релиз общепита 3.0
Очень нужно.
Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго вечера Коллеги. Неужели ни у кого нет обновления Общепит 3.0?
> Выложите пожалуйста. Сразу полегчает многим.
> Спасибо


Общепит *3.0*, накопительный комплект: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

Holms (24.10.2021), rash_evg (15.01.2022)

----------


## FromChg

Добрый день. Год назад выкладывали ссылку:



> 1С:Розница 8 Магазин одежды и обуви  2.3.5.35 (Обновление для 2.3.4.33; 2.3.5.24; 2.3.5.28; 2.3.5.32):
> https://dropmefiles.com/mugNk


Но теперь, конечно, не актуально. Нельзя повторить? Буду безмерно благодарен

----------


## волков

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.42.
Моя почта volkovtv@bk.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Avesha78

Так и появился Общепит 3.0.103.12?

----------


## togga

Добрый вечер! Не завалялось ли у кого-нибудь Общепит 2.0.66.122/124/125/126/128 (что-нибудь одно из этого). Не хватает для цепочки обновлений. Или хотя бы cf-ник позже 129. Очень надо! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## mararat

Добрый день!
Случаем не лежит у кого 1С Рарус Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи 2.3.9.42? установочный в приоритете)
Спасибо.

----------


## Alexabrus

Общепит 3.0.103.12
https://dropmefiles.com/cuXnW

----------

Avesha78 (31.10.2021), ikalichkin (01.11.2021), trunk777 (01.11.2021)

----------


## freezart

Добрый день. Ищу обновление для 1С РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами(CRM) 3.0.17.30. Если кто может поделитесь пожалуйста freezart@yandex.ru

----------


## 777x

Управление сервисным центром - может кто поделится обновлением? И Руководством пользователя

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.103.12 от 10.10.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.102-1.5.9.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Avesha78 (02.11.2021), denisturinsk89 (12.11.2021), jasgyfjsdf (11.11.2021)

----------


## xka1at0p

> Управление сервисным центром - может кто поделится обновлением? И Руководством пользователя


тоже ищу обновление и руководство

----------


## rsu2017

Добрый день. Очень надо обновить Розница. Салон оптики. Сейчас установлен релиз Розница 8. Салон оптики, редакция 2.3 (2.3.4.33)
Если у кого-то есть обновления, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## North dj

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.16.11 от 11.10.2019 или новее...
Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка

А Где можно скачать? а то уже третий раз пытаюсь и не получается(((
Есть у кого активная ссылка, скиньте пожалуйста!

----------


## North dj

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление производственным предприятием + CRM", релиз 1.3.67.1 от 24.07.2015 или новее
Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF)

А Где можно скачать? а то уже третий раз пытаюсь и не получается(((
Есть у кого активная ссылка, скиньте пожалуйста!

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:Общепит", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.103.12  от 10.10.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) :   *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая леченая база (.dt) :  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Лекарство:   *ссылка1* *ссылка*

----------

trunk777 (08.11.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.16.11 от 11.10.2019 или новее...
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка
> 
> А Где можно скачать? а то уже третий раз пытаюсь и не получается(((
> Есть у кого активная ссылка, скиньте пожалуйста!



*1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.0  версия 3.0.22.13  от 11.10.2021*

Установка:  *ссылка* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf)  :   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

Funtik90 (01.12.2021), фнд (28.12.2021)

----------


## ratatata

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Рарус Розница Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.42 :)

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет! Разыскивается Общепит 3.0.103.21. Есть у кого?

----------


## FromChg

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Рарус Розница Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.42 :)


Еще бы сразу и 2.3.10.24  Уже вышла.

----------


## Igornord

Рарус Розница Книжный магазин 2.3.5.35 Please

----------


## Funtik90

Добрый день, а есть 3.0.22.10?

----------


## Funtik90

Усё уже не надо

----------


## Funtik90

1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.22.14 

Обновление УТ11+CRM3 3.0.22.14

----------


## Funtik90

1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.21.16


Обновлениеl

----------


## Funtik90

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление производственным предприятием + CRM", релиз 1.3.67.1 от 24.07.2015 или новее
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо, CF)
> 
> А Где можно скачать? а то уже третий раз пытаюсь и не получается(((
> Есть у кого активная ссылка, скиньте пожалуйста!


а вот эмуль

----------


## ded20ded

добрый день, можно выложить повторно
Рабочие базы с лекарством. Большое спасибо за труд.

РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 5 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия ПРОФ - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: Управление (нашей) небольшой фирмой + CRM - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: Автосервис + ЭМУЛЯТОР

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый день, можно пожалуйста обновления для общепит 3.0.104.28

----------


## Pependos

Добрый день! Ищу обновления на Ломбард, последняя была 4.0.99.2
Спасибо.

----------


## Avesha78

> Добрый день, можно пожалуйста обновления для общепит 3.0.104.28


Поддерживаю. Тоже разыскиваю.

----------


## Алекс210889

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением1С:Предприятие 8. Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6.25.178....буду благодарен


Здравствуйте. Тоже ищу релиз из последних. cf.

----------


## alkhapk

Управление нашей строительной фирмой. есть ломка или готовый cf. Напишите если есть у кого.

----------


## yorov

Помогите пожалуйста.
Необходимо найти комплект правил синхронизации 1С Розница. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3 версии 2.3.2.33

Буду очень благадарен. Спасибо

----------

sergeyhopper (21.11.2021)

----------


## Stonyx

Помогите найти 1С:Предприятие 8. Ресторан. Фронт-офис 2.3.9.37 от 06 августа 2021

----------


## sergeyhopper

> Осмелюсь попросить *.CF любой из этих версий?


Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста, есть ли установочный дистрибутив РестАрт 3.9.0.281 очень срочно нужно

----------


## Avtostar24

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1С-Рарус. Розница. Магазин Автозапчастей релиз 2.3.5.35

----------


## Alexabrus

Общепит 3.0.104.28
https://dropmefiles.com/MqcH5

----------

Avesha78 (21.11.2021), denisturinsk89 (22.11.2021), Holms (22.11.2021), sergeyhopper (21.11.2021), trunk777 (22.11.2021), waldim (22.11.2021)

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый день, можно пожалуйста обновления для общепит 3.0.105.14 СПАСИБО

----------


## RZK

> 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.21.16
> 
> 
> Обновлениеl


Можете обновить, а то по ссылке файл не найден

----------


## Funtik90

обновление 21.16

----------


## prost77

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Рарус Розница Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.42 - 2.3.10.32

----------


## Evgen53

Здравствуйте, есть к кого-нибудь обновление для Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.1 (1.1.73.2)?

----------

Probyte (01.12.2021)

----------


## Ungadied

Delete

----------

Probyte (01.12.2021)

----------


## Ungadied

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Рарус Розница Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.42 - 2.3.10.32


Так же присоединяюсь, поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------

Probyte (01.12.2021)

----------


## alexalsu

Всем привет!
Крайне необходим "Управление строительным производством. Модуль для 1С:ERP и 1С:КА2". Нигде не могу найти...
Другие модули здесь представлены, а этого нет.( Может, у кого-то есть?
Заранее благодарю!

----------

Probyte (01.12.2021)

----------


## famenflax

Здравствуйте 
Поделиться пожалуйста обновлением, буду благодарен

Управление сервисным центром 1.6.25.236

shoppermail@mail.ru

----------

Probyte (01.12.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.105.14 от 14.11.2021*

Установка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

Avesha78 (02.12.2021), denisturinsk89 (30.11.2021), Dyushban (04.02.2022), Probyte (01.12.2021)

----------


## tolbaz

Помогите пожалуйста с обновлением 

Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары

до версии 08.1.38.01

----------

Probyte (01.12.2021)

----------


## Lexx_Luthor

Господа, выложите пожалуйста, свежий релиз Альфа-Авто 6.

----------


## Funtik90

Доброго времени суток добрый человек, а есть последнее обновление на УТ+CRM?

----------


## Probyte

Доброго дня коллеги разыскиваю 1с магазин бытовой техники и средств связи для  чистой установки с нуля, если есть у кого последний релиз или cf файл буду благодарен! pprobyte@gmail.com

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:Общепит", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.105.14  от 14.11.2021* 

Установка:  *ссылка*

----------


## bossound

> УАТ Проф 2.2.14.1 - 2.2.15.1
> https://dropmefiles.net/ru/MCfVGS3L8


Плиз , Выложите еще раз , буду очень признателен

----------


## Alexabrus

Общепит 3.0.105.31
https://dropmefiles.net/ru/C4GBR

----------

666Rebel666 (04.12.2021), Avesha78 (05.12.2021), denisturinsk89 (16.12.2021), ikalichkin (04.12.2021)

----------


## arder

Очень нужно, помогите кто может скачать. Дистрибутив обновления или установочный для конфигурации от Рарус гибрид 1С CRM ПРОФ+УНФ (1С:CRM ПРОФ/ КОРП + Управление нашей фирмой 1.6.26.132/3.0.22.1 от 24.11.2021г.). Оригинальной, НЕ ломанной. Лицензии есть, но обновление не доступны для скачивания...

----------


## Renzes

Всем привет. Очень нужен файл обновления РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 2.0.19.16. Подписка на ИТС Отраслевой закончилась давно. Надо обновиться, а без этой версии на последнюю нельзя

----------


## arder

Очень нужно, помогите кто может скачать. Дистрибутив обновления или установочный для конфигурации от Рарус гибрид 1С CRM ПРОФ+УНФ (1С:CRM ПРОФ/ КОРП + Управление нашей фирмой 1.6.26.132/3.0.22.1 от 24.11.2021г.). Оригинальной, НЕ ломанной. Лицензии есть, но обновление не доступны для скачивания...

----------


## Rocinante

Помогите найти конфигурацию «1С-Рарус. Кассир», редакция 4 (можно и не свежую). Нужно провести тестирование с бэк-офисом на Рознице 8.

----------


## guliver2003

добрый вечер, пожалуйста поделитесь обновлением последним
1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.0

----------


## MiEast

Поделитесь обновлениями для 
Управление сервисным центром после 1.6.24.152

----------


## Gidrahr

Здравствуйте. Очень нужны обновления для Конфигурации "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Комплексный учет питания, ГСМ и автотранспорта для государственных учреждений", начиная с релиза 2.0.75.34 и до последних. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## DarkDaemon

Подскажите, есть у кого Розница 8 Книжный магазин 2.3.5.* и 2.3.7.* ? Готов финансово отблагодарить

----------


## prost77

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Рарус Розница Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.42 - 2.3.10.32

----------


## Алекс210889

Добрый день. Может кто поделиться Альфа-Авто посвежее?

----------


## Aidar2

Здравствуйте, нужна конфигурация 1С: Салон красоты (в идеале - отученную). Может есть у кого?

----------


## Victoria W

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, свежей версией ERP Управление строительной организацией, желательно отученой, если есть. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. Может кто поделиться Альфа-Авто посвежее?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%B8/page51?

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый день, можно пожалуйста обновления для общепит 3.0.105.45

----------


## notsystem

Всем доброго времени суток!
Есть у кого апдейты для Ювелирный магазин? Нужен выше 2_3_7_22?

----------


## Alexabrus

> Добрый день, можно пожалуйста обновления для общепит 3.0.105.45


https://dropmefiles.net/ru/ALwYCNBW39

----------

Avesha78 (19.12.2021), denisturinsk89 (20.12.2021), ikalichkin (18.12.2021), trunk777 (21.12.2021), waldim (18.12.2021)

----------


## Маритаими

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ 3.0.105.3

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.105.5 от 14.12.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*]

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.83-1.4.16.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

demonisius (23.12.2021), fisher91 (23.12.2021), trunk777 (21.12.2021), Valina (04.01.2022), Маритаими (30.12.2021), ТЭКС-5 (22.12.2021), Умница! (22.12.2021)

----------


## businessit

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С Розница Ювелирный магазин начиная с версии 2.3.7.22. Цепочкой обновлений или cf. Или последним релизом 2.3.10.35.

Спасибо.

----------


## SHARF

Добрый день, есть у кого обновление для 1С:Розница 2.3.9.37 (Магазин одежды и обуви) - на следующие релизы?

----------


## Pependos

Ищу обновления для Ломбарда.

----------


## numasss

ДВС. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Розница Аптека 2.3.10.35

----------


## baronzelan

ищу конфигурацию "1С:Договоры". поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть

----------


## chmaximreg

Добрый день. Всех с наступающим Новым Годом. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 1С Розница 8 Магазин автозапчастей свежее 2.3.8.17.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## xatab_06

Всем привет, у кого нибудь есть эмулятор Автотранспорта стандарт?

----------


## farhod54

Всем привет.
Можно ли заново перезалить
РАРУС: Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон)- на unibytes

Заранее балгодарю.

----------


## vkr123

Господа, огромная просьба, имею в хозяйстве чемодан без ручки - 1с Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями CRM версии 1.0.6.2. На нее был ключ, но физически утерян, как и пароли к сайту.
Соответственно нашел максимально близкую версию не требующую ключа UT-CRMProf_1.1.16.1_keyless_setup, но нужен один шаг апдейта конфигурации. Можете чемто помочь? или конфигом 1.0.6.2 не требующем ключа, или конфигурацией, чтобы обновиться до 1.1.16?

----------


## 4AuHuK

*Всех с 2022 годом!*
Обновления для магазинов и Аптеки ищите здесь (2.3.10.39):
https://dropmefiles.com/HjViK

----------

chmaximreg (02.01.2022), prost77 (10.01.2022)

----------


## Hronosss

Господа, помогите найти ссылку на архив обновлений 1с розницы, аптеки. Мне нада все за посл. года два. 
Не по одному файлу, а чтоб списком. Год назад активно пользовался, сейчас потерял, найти не могу(

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Господа, помогите найти ссылку на архив обновлений 1с розницы, аптеки. Мне нада все за посл. года два. 
> Не по одному файлу, а чтоб списком. Год назад активно пользовался, сейчас потерял, найти не могу(


http://fil.su/linklist.php?i=5306458....ru-board.com/

----------

Hronosss (02.01.2022)

----------


## Hronosss

> http://fil.su/linklist.php?i=5306458....ru-board.com/


Спасибо! Но быть может у кого-то найдется вариант посвежее?
Тут апрелем 21 года заканчиваются обновления.
Зы. За час с этого ресурса получилось скачать 1 файл. Но это наверно была случайность)

----------


## famenflax

Может на каком-нибудь файлообменнике также лежат конфигурации Управление сервисным центром?

----------


## astronavt006

Добрый день всем. И с Новым Годом!
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением 1С Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин 2.3. Нужны обновления 2.3.8 и 2.3.10
Почта astronavt55@yandex.ru

----------


## astronavt006

> *Всех с 2022 годом!*
> Обновления для магазинов и Аптеки ищите здесь (2.3.10.39):
> https://dropmefiles.com/HjViK


Добрый день.
У вас не будет обновлений для 1С Розницы 8 . Ювелирный магазин 2.3?
Нужны обновления 2.3.8 и 2.3.10
Буду очень благодарен
Моя почта astronavt55@yandex.ru

----------


## GT_Racing

Приветствую всех местных! С Наступившим 2022г.!
Коллеги, помогите, плиз, с обновлениями для 1с Розница: Ювелирный магазин. Обновиться надо с релиза 2.3.7.22

----------


## vkr123

Господа, пардон, повторюсь, очень нужны обновления 1с Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 1.0, с 1.0.6.2 до 1.1.16.1. Доступ к серверу обновлений утерян, нигде не могу найти файлов (

----------


## astronavt006

*Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин.
Конфигурация 2.3.10.39*
https://turb.cc/sj9k20t6w90f.html

----------

GT_Racing (06.01.2022), nneedd (06.01.2022), pccrumb (06.01.2022)

----------


## GT_Racing

> *Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин.
> Конфигурация 2.3.10.39*
> https://turb.cc/sj9k20t6w90f.html


Огромный респект!
А нет случайно у Вас промежуточных 2.3.8 и 2.3.9?

----------


## Renzes

Всем привет. Есть ли архив обновлении "Рарус Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами редакция 3" после версии 3.0.13.3?

----------


## bboy2008

Поделитесь обновлениями 1с8 Мясокомбинат , кто может.

----------


## hostfrost

Доброе время суток, может кто поделиться cf Автомагазин или полной установки

----------


## VirusVlad

Приветствую!
Нужны обновления Магазин Автозапчасти (есть релиз2.3.1.30_setup ) или полный дистрибутив новой конфигурации (Магазин автозапчасти 2.3.10.39).

Спасибо.

----------


## hostfrost

https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.cc
Обновления, в замен поделитесь дистрибутивом релиз2.3.1.30_setup если не сложно

----------


## VirusVlad

> https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.cc
> Обновления, в замен поделитесь дистрибутивом релиз2.3.1.30_setup если не сложно


Автозапчасти_2.3.1.30_setup размер 1.31 Гб

----------


## VirusVlad

> https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.cc
> Обновления, в замен поделитесь дистрибутивом релиз2.3.1.30_setup если не сложно


ответ направил в личку.

----------


## hostfrost

> ответ направил в личку.


Аналогично

----------


## hostfrost

retavtosh_2_3_5_35_updsetup.zip есть у кого либо?

----------


## Алекс210889

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого Автосервис? Нужен релиз посвежее?

----------


## badkompact

Ребят, подсобите пожалуйста таблеткой для общепита 3. Премного благодарен.

----------


## Dyushban

Всех приветствую, 
Ищу обновления для Управление предприятием общепита с версии 1.6.25.166 и выше. 
Либо способ исправления ошибки при проведении выпуска продукции "Получение элемента по индексу для значения не определено"

----------


## notsystem

Цепочка обновлений для Ювелирного магазина (включая самое последнее на сегодня)
2_3_7_22
2_3_8_27
2_3_9_42
2_3_10_39

https://turb.cc/l4bw3oqssq00.html

----------

nneedd (20.01.2022), pccrumb (12.01.2022)

----------


## alexalsu

Всем привет!
Установил с сайта отученную конфигурацию Управление нашей строительной фирмой, релиз 1.6.18.88. Стал обновлять в соответствии с указанным порядком и, начиная с релиза 1.6.21.103, стала работать СЛК - при запуске программы возникает запрос на настройку СЛК и если этот запрос игнорировать, то работа системы прекращается.
Что делать в таком случае? Есть ли лекарство от этого?) До актуального релиза (1.6.26.172) осталось 5-6 шагов.
Можно ли обойти менеджер СЛК и как это сделать?

----------


## alextim86

Всех приветствую,
Ищу обновления для Магазин автозапчастей с версии 2.3.8.17 на 2.3.10.39.
Не могу найти промежуточные обновления например 2.3.9.42. Либо дистрибутив 2.3.10.39
Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## волков

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Рарус Розница Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.9.42, если есть 2.3.10.24. Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## MiEast

Доброго времени. Возможно есть у кого документация для Салон оптики ?

----------


## ialexei

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 1С:Рарус Автосервис 1.6.19.237 до актуальной
Почта ialexei3@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо огромное.

----------


## Mx00

Прошу поделиться последним обновлением общепита последний тут был 3.0.105.45, надеюсь на какой-нибудь 3.0.106.хх :-)

----------


## serioga911

Помогите  найти 1С:Ресторан редакция 2.3 или 1С:Фастфуд. Фронт-офис, редакция 2.3 serioga911@gmail.com

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ссылки не работают хотел скачать 1с управление аптекой.


https://turboobit.com/jb6i1sd4urgr.h...omain=turbo.to

----------


## dilovar

> https://turboobit.com/jb6i1sd4urgr.h...omain=turbo.to


Там всего 121мб это обнова я так понимаю, есть ли полная версия

----------


## dilovar

Дайте ссылку пожалуйста 1с аптека свежую версию

----------


## Alexabrus

общепит 3.0.106.101
https://dropmefiles.net/ru/sETvQwVmW

----------

Avesha78 (22.01.2022), ikalichkin (23.01.2022), Mx00 (26.01.2022), trunk777 (25.01.2022), waldim (23.01.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Там всего 121мб это обнова я так понимаю, есть ли полная версия


Нет, это полный дистрибутив

----------


## dilovar

> Нет, это полный дистрибутив


Спасибо, есть 1с аптека или управление аптекой?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, есть 1с аптека или управление аптекой?


Есть 1С Больничная аптека
https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...D1%82-%D0%B4-)

----------


## Yes_

Добрый день, можно пожалуйста обновления для общепит 3.0.105.45 (ссылки не активны) или CF общепит 3.0.106.101

----------


## Brakuda

Здравствуйте, Может кто помочь с обновлениями на УНСФ (Управление нашей строительной фирмой) 1.6.18.156 до 1.6.26.185

Спасибо.

----------


## Mx00

обновление общепит 3.0.105.45
https://dropmefiles.net/ru/x8ks

----------

Yes_ (27.01.2022)

----------


## ru522464

Добрый вечер
поделитесь пожалуйста 1С-Рарус: Ломбард.
Версия релиза 4.0.106.1 от 28.01.2022 г.

----------


## Funtik90

а какая текущая версия? у меня просто есть из 19-х только 19.32, 19.34, 19.42

----------


## polaric

Всем привет! Имею базу версию общепита 2.0.66.109 и актуальную найденую. 2.0.67.7 (с турбобита), не могу перейти на ред. 3.0. С тутробита год. два обновлений скачал - все равно не могу перейти. Я так понимаю переходного релиза нет на версию 3.0. Цепочку обновлений к сожалению не имею, с типовой БП думаю тут нет сходства.
Друзья прошу ответить по этому вопросу лично письмом или здесь, а также на почту 666maggot666@inbox.ru
Буду благодарен за ваши советы!!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> ...Я так понимаю переходного релиза нет на версию 3.0...


Добрый день!
Правильно понимаете. Нет никаких переходных релизов. Рекомендации спецов из Раруса: "Нужно обновиться до последнего релиза на версии 2.0 и потом обновится ЦФ-ником последней Общепит 3.0." Разумеется, сделать резервную копию перед этим. Обновляться на новую редакцию только в Конфигураторе.

----------

polaric (01.02.2022)

----------


## polaric

понятно. у меня на данный момент в доступе база обновленная до 2.0.67.7, есть ли у вас актуальная версия общепита с релизами переходящими до данной версии, или можно сразу перейти цфником до версии 3.0.106.101? Спасибо.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> понятно. у меня на данный момент в доступе база обновленная до 2.0.67.7, есть ли у вас актуальная версия общепита с релизами переходящими до данной версии, или можно сразу перейти цфником до версии 3.0.106.101? Спасибо.


Такой "прыжок" с релиза 67.7 на последний 3.0.106.101 рисковано... все-таки разница в 4-5 месяцев между этими релизами. Лучше сначала обновитесь до релиза 67.19, а потом накатите ЦФ-ником 3.0.106.101:
https://dropmefiles.com/o1BEV

----------


## Dyushban

Всех приветствую!
Ищу обновления для Управление предприятием общепита с версии 1.6.25.166 и выше.
shkiper35rus@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## badkompact

Товарищи, поделитесь пожалуйста таблеткой для общепита 3. Премного благодарен. Если можно в личку...

----------


## GT_Racing

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь кто-нибудь, плиз, обновой под 1С Розница: Ювелирный магазин (2.3.10.43)

----------


## notsystem

> Доброго времени суток!
> Поделитесь кто-нибудь, плиз, обновой под 1С Розница: Ювелирный магазин (2.3.10.43)


https://turb.cc/qzdj2eo3c9zm.html

----------

GT_Racing (11.02.2022), nneedd (10.02.2022), YANEINDEZID (12.02.2022)

----------


## iluch

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.13.5 от 04.10.2017


Можно ли попросить у Вас  данный дистрибутив.

----------


## ratatata

Здравствуйте, есть у кого последняя Розница 2.3 Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.10.43?

----------


## ratatata

Здравствуйте, есть у кого последняя Розница 2.3 Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.10.43?

----------


## neon2010

Добрый день, ищу свежие релизы Управление нашей строительной фирмой от Раруса, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## gzigzigzeo

День добрый! Кто сможет - поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением 1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК. Базовая, нужна версия 3.0.106.8 и патч к ней.

----------


## YANEINDEZID

Доброго дня! Очень нужно обновление Розница.Аптека 2.3.10.43.
Helpmeplease!

----------

sochinezz (16.02.2022)

----------


## semikiko

Добрый день, может кто в курсе, почему нет обновления или установки Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3 версия 2.3.10.43?  (например, для Аптеки или Магазина одежды и обуви обновления появляются периодически), Спасибо.

----------


## ligus76

Доброго дня. Ищу "Бухгалтерия адвокатских образований". Можете помочь?

----------


## badkompact

Товарищи, прошу откликнутся у кого есть,  рабочая версия пилюли для общепита, у меня есть версия "*Скрытый текст*Protect.Food.3.0.102-1.5.9.2"  но выше версии конфы 3.0.102 она не фурычит, буду признателен за более новую версии!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Товарищи, прошу откликнутся у кого есть,  рабочая версия пилюли для общепита, у меня есть версия "*Скрытый текст*Protect.Food.3.0.102-1.5.9.2"  но выше версии конфы 3.0.102 она не фурычит, буду признателен за более новую версии!


https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...%D0%98!/page78

----------

badkompact (03.03.2022)

----------


## iluch

Добрый день! Прошу откликнуться, есть ли у кого нибудь конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.13.5 от 04.10.2017. Прежние ссылки уже устарели и не открываются.

----------


## волков

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с обновлением для магазина одежды и обуви 2.3.10.43

----------


## sochinezz

Добродень. Очень нужно обновление Розница.Аптека 2.3.10.43

----------


## iluch

Вопрос к профессионалам. Качаю с сайта платформу. Ставлю. Все ставиться, но не создаются ярлыки для запуска программы, и даже в папках программы нет исполняемого файла 1Cv8.exe. Есть ли решение данного вопроса?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Вопрос к профессионалам. Качаю с сайта платформу. Ставлю. Все ставиться, но не создаются ярлыки для запуска программы, и даже в папках программы нет исполняемого файла 1Cv8.exe. Есть ли решение данного вопроса?


Удалите ранее установленные эту же, или поде поздние версии платформ.

----------

iluch (16.02.2022)

----------


## iluch

Доброго времени суток. Поделитесь Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.13.5 от 04.10.2017

----------


## Avesha78

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Общепитом 3.0.107.37. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alexabrus

> Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Общепитом 3.0.107.37. Заранее спасибо.


https://dropmefiles.net/ru/McDf89yLwZ

----------

Avesha78 (22.02.2022), ikalichkin (22.02.2022), TalNika (22.02.2022)

----------


## yurik_ptz

Доброго дня!
Подскажите пожалуйста появилась ли отученная конфигурация "РАРУС: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары"?

----------


## Big Serg

Добрый день, коллеги!  Может кто-нибудь поделиться последней версией "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), ред. 3.0" или просто "РАРУС: CRM 3.0" + ЭМУЛЯТОР ? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## JhonnK

Доброго времени! Помогите с конфигурацией 1С: Предприятие 8 - Конфигурация «РАРУС: Фастфуд. Фронт-офис БАЗОВАЯ версия» нашел на одном торрент ресурсе но там раздающих не ма. Буду очень признателен! Спасибо!

----------


## andruVPA

> https://dropmefiles.net/ru/McDf89yLwZ


Добрый день!

После обновления на этот релиз (3.0.107.37) вылетает ошибка: Обработка.ОЗ_МенеджерОбъек  тов.МодульОбъекта(111)}: Преобразование значения к типу Булево не может быть выполнено

Возможно старая защита (ОтладчикЗащиты.3.0.102-1.5.9.2.cfe) перестала лечить. Когда выложите новую?

----------


## Pikabu

1С:ITIL Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. КОРП, редакция 1.2 (1.2.8.1) Может есть у кого версия выше?

----------


## Avesha78

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Общепитом 3.0.108.31. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с обновлением для магазина одежды и обуви 2.3.10.43 - 2.3.10.52

----------


## Yes_

а нет ни у кого общепита 2.0.66.144? Цепочка обновлений без него не собирается...буду благодарен

----------


## YANEINDEZID

Доброго дня, поделитесь Аптека розница последним 2.3.10.52 или предпоследним релизом.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброго дня, поделитесь Аптека розница последним 2.3.10.52 или предпоследним релизом.


Аптека, редакция 2.3, версия 2.3.10.52 (обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/CN5OL

----------

666Rebel666 (14.03.2022), ikalichkin (14.03.2022), YANEINDEZID (14.03.2022)

----------


## kakulia

Здравствуйте. Прошу вас поделиться Рарус CRM cf.

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с обновлением для ломбард 4.0.108.2, очень срочно нужно, спасибо)

----------


## Avesha78

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Общепитом 3.0.108.31. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## GT_Racing

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь кто-нибудь, плиз, обновой под 1С Розница: Ювелирный магазин (2.3.10.52)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.3, Версия 2.3.10.61 от 21.03.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*


*Конфигурация "1С:Управление автотранспортом Проф", редакция 2.2, версия  2.2.20.1 от 03.03.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *ОтладчикЗащиты.2.2.19-1.6.13.2*, *зеркало*

----------

paramonaff (22.04.2022), Sam58 (07.06.2022)

----------


## oblepihus

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, актуальными обновления на 1С Рарус ТКПТ...

----------


## Alexabrus

Общепит 3.0.108.3
https://turb.cc/x5q5ddsoj826.html

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С:Управление автотранспортом Стандарт", редакция 2.2, версия  2.2.20.1 от 02.03.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство : *ОтладчикЗащиты.2.2.19-1.6.21.2*, *зеркало*

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста с обновлением для магазина одежды и обуви 2.3.10.43 - 2.3.10.61

----------


## 4AuHuK

Добрый день!
Магазин одежды и обуви__2.3.10.61 (обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/Z2Ayq

----------

prost77 (13.04.2022)

----------


## prof-it

Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.3	2.3.10.61 adm@profit-kam.ru

----------


## Dozer009

обновление УНФ + CRM ! поделитесь за вознаграждение  Заранее благодарю!

----------


## yurykk

> *Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.3, Версия 2.3.10.61 от 21.03.2022*
> 
> Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*
> 
> Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*
> 
> Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*
> 
> 
> ...


А есть обновление на "1С:Управление автотранспортом Проф" ?

----------


## ikalichkin

> А есть обновление на "1С:Управление автотранспортом Проф" ?


Обновитесь посредством *CF*-файла, НИКАКИХ проблем! Или самостоятельно создайте шаблон обновлений и его поставку...

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет! Вышло обновление Общепит 3.0.109.57. Может есть возможность у кого поделиться? Буду признателен!

----------


## strangerru

> Поделитесь пожалуйста Розница. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.3	2.3.10.61 adm@profit-kam.ru


Поддерживаю! Очень надо последний релиз Ювелирки. Поделитесь люди добрые обновлением.

----------


## Fiillll

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь кто-нибудь, плиз, обновой под 1С Розница: Ювелирный магазин	2.3.10.61 на почту :Fiillll@mail.ru

----------


## mahamad354

Добрый день! Есть Управление учебным центром 2.0 ?

----------


## rus1088

> Доброго времени суток!
> Поделитесь кто-нибудь, плиз, обновой под 1С Розница: Ювелирный магазин	2.3.10.61 на почту :Fiillll@mail.ru


И мне тоже

----------


## rus1088

> https://turb.cc/qzdj2eo3c9zm.html


А 2.3.10.52 есть?

----------


## RuFF17

> И мне тоже


Привет! можно тоже.. ruff17@gmail.com

----------


## guliver2001

Здравствуйте. Прошу вас поделиться последним обновлением в CF Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), релиз 3

----------


## Novarg_

> Добрый день!
> Магазин одежды и обуви__2.3.10.61 (обновление):
> https://dropmefiles.com/Z2Ayq


Добрый день. А можно пожалуйста еще раз скинуть, а то файл уже недоступен.

----------


## Novarg_

И подскажите еще. Если версия "Магазин одежды и обуви" стоит 2.3.3.19, можно ли обновиться до крайней 2.3.10.61 за раз или надо поочередно всю цепочку ставить?

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет! Общепит 3.0.109.57. Может есть возможность у кого поделиться? Буду признателен!

----------


## RuFF17

Привет всем! Есть у кого "Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.3". Версия 2.3.10.61?
Буду благодарен

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Всем привет! Общепит 3.0.109.57. Может есть возможность у кого поделиться? Буду признателен!


*Общепит 3.0.109.57 (Обновление):*
https://dropmefiles.com/o1T67

----------

Avesha78 (14.04.2022), ikalichkin (15.04.2022)

----------


## foxlike

Если кто-то может, поделитесь пожалуйста файлами обновления, Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 версий 5.1.33.05 или 5.1.32.05

----------


## sistem81

Добрый день . Пароль на архив?

----------


## sistem81

> *Общепит 3.0.109.57 (Обновление):*
> https://dropmefiles.com/o1T67


Добрый день. Пароль на архив?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Пароль на архив?


Там пароль указан прямо в названии архива. Причем этот пароль не я делаю, а данный ресурс.

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:УНФ 8. Управление предприятием общепита, редакция 1.6, Версия	1.6.26.229 от 01.04.2022*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *ОтладчикЗащиты.1.6.22-1.4.14.2.cfe*, *зеркало*



*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.109.57 от 01.04.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.102-1.5.9.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Dozer009 (04.05.2022), Dyushban (11.05.2022), nik_molchan (01.11.2022)

----------


## netskarus

Добрый день. Есть у кого РАРУС:"Управление аптекой" релиз 2.3.9.28 ???

----------


## sistem81

Добрый день . Есть ли чат бот для 1с . Заранее благодарю.

----------


## shizik

Ювелирный магазин 2.3.10.52 (Обновление)
RetJewSh_2_3_10_52_updsetup.zip
Ювелирный магазин 2.3.10.61 (Обновление)
RetJewSh_2_3_10_61_updsetup.zip

----------

GT_Racing (19.04.2022), nneedd (20.04.2022)

----------


## rus1088

> Ювелирный магазин 2.3.10.52 (Обновление)
> RetJewSh_2_3_10_52_updsetup.zip
> Ювелирный магазин 2.3.10.61 (Обновление)
> RetJewSh_2_3_10_61_updsetup.zip


Спасибо. Будем пробовать

----------


## oblepihus

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, актуальными обновления на 1С Рарус ТКПТ...

----------


## GT_Racing

> Ювелирный магазин 2.3.10.52 (Обновление)
> RetJewSh_2_3_10_52_updsetup.zip
> Ювелирный магазин 2.3.10.61 (Обновление)
> RetJewSh_2_3_10_61_updsetup.zip


Доброго времени суток! 
А нет случайно Рарусовской документации по ручному вводу остатков введенных в ЛК ГИИС ДМДК? Вроде должна быть в документации с этими релизами. Рарус только на почту отправляет, но для этого нужна лицуха

----------


## GT_Racing

> Доброго времени суток! 
> А нет случайно Рарусовской документации по ручному вводу остатков введенных в ЛК ГИИС ДМДК? Вроде должна быть в документации с этими релизами. Рарус только на почту отправляет, но для этого нужна лицуха


Нашел сам. Вдруг кому пригодиться =)
https://rarus-soft.ru/upload/notific...nie-raboty.pdf

----------


## cheburkaev

Ищется дистрибутив 1С ITIL, версии 21-22 г, можно с предложениями в лс.

----------


## dayton

Срочно нужен 1с ресторан отчученный, плиз !!

----------


## roman_safetrad

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением на 1с-рарус ТКПТ ред. 8.  Текущий релиз 08.1.36.01. буду благодарен

----------


## ДанилС

Всем добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно посмотреть промежуточные релизы для УТиВск (полные дистрибутивы). 
P.s. Текущий релиз 3.0.19.46 - нужен актуальный.

----------


## Holeing

Всем добрый день. Поделитесь обновлением для *Конфигурация "Альфа-Авто:Автосервис+Автозапчас  ти Проф, редакция 5"* *5.1.33.05*  спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем добрый день. Поделитесь обновлением для *Конфигурация "Альфа-Авто:Автосервис+Автозапчас  ти Проф, редакция 5"* *5.1.33.05*  спасибо!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/5IMayHWqX-GeHQ

----------

Dozer009 (04.05.2022), Holeing (18.05.2022)

----------


## Avesha78

Все привет. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Общепитом 3.0.110.29. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## shizik

> Все привет. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Общепитом 3.0.110.29. Заранее спасибо.


Пожалуйста) Общепит 3.0.110.29
Food_3_0_110_29_updsetup.zip

----------

Avesha78 (28.04.2022), Dozer009 (04.05.2022), waldim (04.05.2022)

----------


## ShadowTH

Добрый день.
Сразу искренне извиняюсь, если не туда написал, не знаю куда обратится, мне нужно любое обновление 1С Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей из (2.3.11.32, 2.3.11.29, 2.3.11.27) и патч к нему EF_00_00447194_15. В патче исправили нынешнюю проблему с ЭДО, как понимаю. Заранее спасибо и сильно извиняюсь за беспокойство.

----------


## shizik

> Добрый день.
> Сразу искренне извиняюсь, если не туда написал, не знаю куда обратится, мне нужно любое обновление 1С Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей из (2.3.11.32, 2.3.11.29, 2.3.11.27) и патч к нему EF_00_00447194_15. В патче исправили нынешнюю проблему с ЭДО, как понимаю. Заранее спасибо и сильно извиняюсь за беспокойство.


1с Розница Магазин автозапчастей не имеет таких обновлений. Последний релиз 2.3.10.61 и патч  EF_00_00447194_15 скорее всего для обычной розницы.

----------

ShadowTH (27.04.2022)

----------


## ShadowTH

Видимо обновления для этой розницы еще не выпустили, а патч наверное не подойдёт. В техподдержке ЭДО эту информацию дали. Хорошо буду пробовать мониторить, когда выйдет обновление. Спасибо Вам огромное добрый человек.

----------


## prival

> Видимо обновления для этой розницы еще не выпустили, а патч наверное не подойдёт. В техподдержке ЭДО эту информацию дали. Хорошо буду пробовать мониторить, когда выйдет обновление. Спасибо Вам огромное добрый человек.


EF_00_00447194_15.cfe
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bOf9mRGSqYQtcQ

----------

ShadowTH (28.04.2022)

----------


## prival

и ещё: на утешку 11.4
внутри три патча
EF_00_00447762 -- Добалена возможность подключения Интернет-поддержки пользователей без проверки логина и пароля на Портале 1С:ИТС.
EF_00_00446123 -- Не учитываются ограничения доступности сертификатов ключей электронной подписи, если в них выбрано несколько пользователей.
EF_00_00447194 -- Оптимизация доставки документов

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/39cGNZfzXR02vw
эдо от калуги астрал заработало; правда при этом ещё пришлось писмецо писать на 1с эдо о добавлении в белый список ip адресов, но.... на одной сработало и без письма)

----------


## prival

> 1с Розница Магазин автозапчастей не имеет таких обновлений. Последний релиз 2.3.10.61 и патч  EF_00_00447194_15 скорее всего для обычной розницы.


у меня на магазин стройматериалы такого же релиза патч подошёл

----------


## prival

> 1с Розница Магазин автозапчастей не имеет таких обновлений. Последний релиз 2.3.10.61 и патч  EF_00_00447194_15 скорее всего для обычной розницы.


у меня на магазин одежда и обувь такого же релиза патч подошёл

----------


## 666Rebel666

> и ещё: на утешку 11.4
> 
> EF_00_00447194 -- Оптимизация доставки документов


Грят, "после накатывания его на базы отваливается заполнение реквизитов контрагента по ИНН.
На базы, куда не накатывали, на том же сервер, заполнение работает."

----------


## herznaet

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением на 1с-рарус ТКПТ ред. 8.  Текущий релиз 08.1.36.01. буду благодарен


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rssf_YSOrmJ4mQ

----------

666Rebel666 (28.04.2022), ikalichkin (28.04.2022), waldim (04.05.2022)

----------


## ShadowTH

> у меня на магазин стройматериалы такого же релиза патч подошёл


Добрый день. Можете скинуть патч ? Я попробую вдруг и мне поможет)

P.S. Прошу прощения, проглядел сообщение с ссылкой.
P.S.S. Спасибо большое добрый человек, вы спасли меня патч подошёл)

----------


## Sam58

Если не затруднит можно еще раз выложить? Если есть cf новее вообще было бы здорово

----------


## Sam58

> https://yadi.sk/d/U-ZVJku3N3fWyQ
> 1С:CRM 3.0.21.7 (08.12.2020)


Если не затруднит можно еще раз выложить? Если есть cf новее вообще было бы здорово

----------


## Dozer009

УНФ +CRM обновления.
 патчами не обновляет возможно неподходит

----------


## roman_safetrad

подскажи пожалуйста , как бороться с окном авторизации ,раньше обработка выручала ,сейчас почему то не работает, конфигурация ТКПТ 08.1.39.02.
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/FLBaIJdyvO9nZQ

----------


## kimene

Пожалуйста, помогите найти "1С:ERP Управление строительной организацией 2" версия 2.5

----------


## taisaev21

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обнолениями 1с Розница 8 Аптека! Нужны обновления после 2.3.7.22

----------


## leonid_silvand

добрый день. подскажите где можно взять обновки на УНФ+CRM с версии 1.6.24.193

----------


## maksdemon

Конфигурация "РАРУС: ERP Управление строительной организацией", релиз 2.4.8.84 от 19.07.2019
Кто нибудь ставил эмуль? У меня не работает.
Ошибка запуска СЛК: {ОтладчикЗащиты ОбщийМодуль.СМ_Непоставляе  мыйВызовСервераПовтИсп.Мо

----------


## rom@nыч

Нужны дистрибутивы обновлений для Рарус. Управление сервисным центром с версии 1.6.24.107 до последнего релиза. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Сережик

Всем добра. У кого есть релиз альфа ато 6. для обновление конфигурации 6.0.0.34.05 на следующий(к сожалению не знаю какой подходит ) поделитесь плиз! за ранее СПАСИБО.

----------


## fereit

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Управление аптекой 1.50.37.04

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.111.25? поделиться, пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## rom@nыч

Хотя бы на 1.6.25 есть обнова "Управление сервисным центром"?

----------


## rom@nыч

Кому надо
Управление сервисным центром 1.6.26.229



> https://turb.pw/7dnj28zie4mn.html

----------

herznaet (24.05.2022)

----------


## rootservis

Добрый день. Поделитесь 1с Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство.

----------


## Andrey Kuptsov

*Конфигурация Розница. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.3, версия 2.3.11.32 от 06.05.22*

Файл обновления: *скачать*
Полный дистрибутив: *скачать*

*Конфигурация Розница. Ювелирный магазин, редакция 2.3, версия 2.3.11.33 от 20.05.22*

Файл обновления:*скачать*
Полный дистрибутив: *скачать*
Руководство пользователя конфигурации: *скачать*

----------

666Rebel666 (22.05.2022), alexandr921 (30.08.2022), GT_Racing (27.05.2022), hitzmey (18.06.2022), ivprov (25.07.2022), MarinaSk (04.06.2022), olegon85 (06.09.2022), rus1088 (29.05.2022)

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для магазина одежды и обуви 2.3.10.61 - 2.3.11.32

----------


## herznaet

Можешь показать как это? Не очень понял вопрос

----------


## Sam58

Скиньте пожалуйста у кого есть CRM Проф последний cf

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет. Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.111.25? поделиться, пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alexabrus

> Всем привет. Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.111.25? поделиться, пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо.


https://turb.pw/pzu5xfmwysiq.html

----------

Avesha78 (28.05.2022)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*   5.1.35.04*
    =========
    - Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.19.1467.
    - Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.14.414.
    - Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.734.
    - Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
    - Типовое отраслевое решение переведено на платформу 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.19.1467). Перед обновлением не забудьте сделать резервную копию информационной базы.
    - В обработке расчета оптимального заказа добавлен учет количества номенклатуры, уже ранее заказанной у поставщиков.
    - Поиск контрагентов по ИНН. Добавлена новая настройка "Не проводить проверку логина и пароля на сайте поддержки" для пропуска запроса на авторизацию, т.к. при ее выполнении может возникнуть ошибка.
    - При печати УКД в печатную форму выводятся только измененные строки (количество, сумма и т.д.) Измененной строка считается относительно первичного документа.
    - Исправлена ошибка заполнения чека коррекции на основании чека коррекции. Переносится тип коррекции и при изменении реквизитов "тип коррекции" и "номер предписания". Данные дублируются в сторнирующий чек коррекции.
    - В обработке Помощник создания чеков коррекции исправлена ошибка при выборе значения реквизита Тип коррекции (раньше нельзя было выбрать - открывался пустой список выбора).
    - При создании документа Чек коррекции на основании документа Банковская выписка добавлено автоматическое заполнение реквизита Признак предмета расчета.
    - Исправлена ошибка при пробитии чека коррекции на основании банковской выписки.
    - Ускорена запись прав и настроек для доступа к справочникам, документам, утверждение документов.
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/E3JQO5FDPYyE0g

----------

andreevasb (30.05.2022), rus1088 (29.05.2022)

----------


## andreevasb

Спасибо!!!!

----------


## arder

Здравствуйте. Неужели никто не может выложить обновление гибрида 1С УНФ +  CRM от Рарус. Очень нужно просто обновление. Ключи есть, нужно старую версию обновить.

----------


## polaric

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.112.34 , в данном случае интересует повышенный МРОТ с 1 июня, знаю что можно подгрузить из классификатора, подойдет ли от типовой БП классификатор?
Поделитесь, пожалуйста!
Хорошего Вам времени суток!

----------


## feniks1987

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией 1с Салон оптики. Желательно последний доступный релиз. Спасибо

----------


## Avesha78

Поддерживаю. Тоже надо Общепит 3.0.112.34

----------

polaric (03.06.2022)

----------


## rom@nыч

Куплю за небольшую сумму дистрибутив обновления 1С-Рарус: Управление сервисным центром 1.6.25.226. roman.frm@yandex.ru

----------


## Alexabrus

> Здравствуйте! Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.112.34 , в данном случае интересует повышенный МРОТ с 1 июня, знаю что можно подгрузить из классификатора, подойдет ли от типовой БП классификатор?
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста!
> Хорошего Вам времени суток!


https://turb.pw/3lxio7ru3qo2.html

----------

Avesha78 (04.06.2022), polaric (03.06.2022), waldim (05.06.2022)

----------


## belkabelkabel

Здравствуйте! Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП есть у кого отученная? Поделитесь, пожалуйста! belkabelkabel@gmail.com

----------


## semikiko

Привет, есть Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3, версия 2.3.11.37 (установка)?

----------


## byshido84

Помогите! Ишю новую Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) начиная с 3.1.22 и выше. Плюс лечилку тоже ишю(в приоритете).

----------


## dov2705

Доброго времени! Помогите с конфигурацией 1С: Предприятие 8 - Конфигурация «РАРУС: Фастфуд. Фронт-офис. Спасибо!

----------


## Red_2000

Здравствуйте, уважаемые. Нет ли у кого cf от последней версии CRM 3.0.22? Заранее благодарен

----------


## Galka2022

Здравствуйте. 
СОС.
Очень нужна Альфа-Авто 6 отученная любая 
Или лечилка к 6_0_17_09 версии.
Нужно сделать в ней тест . работу, а конфигурация требует адрес сервера.

Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти КОРП, редакция 6.0
[09.06.2022 16:22:43]: Адрес сервера не указан
Код ошибки = 10000 (URL = )

Спасибо.

----------


## Galka2022

Здравствуйте. 
СОС.
Очень нужна Альфа-Авто 6 отученная любая 
Или лечилка к 6_0_17_09 версии.
Нужно сделать в ней тест . работу, а конфигурация требует адрес сервера.

Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти КОРП, редакция 6.0
[09.06.2022 16:22:43]: Адрес сервера не указан
Код ошибки = 10000 (URL = )

Спасибо.

----------


## Dyllinger

1С-Рарус: ТКПТ v8 (08.1.36.01) никто не владеет?)

----------


## vitaxa

> 1С-Рарус: ТКПТ v8 (08.1.36.01) никто не владеет?)


Владею

----------

Dyllinger (14.06.2022)

----------


## Drop

Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 3
поделитесь обновлениями denopark@mail.ru спасибо!

----------


## YANEINDEZID

Доброго дня, Коллеги! Пожалуйста, поделитесь последними обновлениями Артека Розница (версиями выше 2.3.10.52).
Спасибо!
fuck_you_man@bk.ru

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для магазина одежды и обуви 2.3.10.61 - 2.3.11.37

----------


## DeMorgan

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, файлом конфигурации "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6" (6.0.36.06).

----------


## Сережик

> Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, файлом конфигурации "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6" (6.0.36.06).


недели две назад спрашивал так не кто не ответил. тоже нужен.

----------


## byshido84

Есть у кого нибудь лечилка для 1C Rarus CRM: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами: 3.1.23.3??

----------


## tema_300434

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, свежей конфигурацией «РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов»?

----------


## Avesha78

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Общепит 3.0.113.17. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Tequila382

> Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 3
> поделитесь обновлениями denopark@mail.ru спасибо!


Добрый день!
Вы нашли? Скиньте пожалуйста сюда ссылку, или на почту mik-natli@rambler.ru

----------


## Tequila382

> Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 3
> поделитесь обновлениями denopark@mail.ru спасибо!


Добрый день!
Вы нашли? Скиньте пожалуйста сюда ссылку, или на почту mik-natli@rambler.ru

----------


## Chudik3387

Здравствуйте. Нет ли у кого от последней версии CRM установочник или cf?

----------


## Avesha78

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Общепит 3.0.113.17. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## 486

День добрый, есть у кого 1С:Ресторан.Фронт-офис 2.3.11.37, поделитесь пожалуйста... доступ закончился, а там нужное исправление :(

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Здравствуйте. Кто может выложить ИТС подписка закончилась. Спасибо.
Розница 8. Аптека, редакция 2.3
*2.3.9.42
2.3.10.61
2.3.11.37 (+исправления)*

----------


## GT_Racing

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь кто-нибудь, плиз, крайней обновой под 1С Розница: Ювелирный магазин

----------


## Alexabrus

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением Общепит 3.0.113.17. Заранее спасибо!


https://turb.pw/8330duif9v6u.html

----------

Avesha78 (29.06.2022), waldim (30.06.2022)

----------


## Mjashia

Здравствуйте, а есть "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП" не авторская, а отученная версия?
 Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Artemovsky12

Доброе время суток.
Можете поделится обновлением "РАРУС: Управление Автотранспортом Проф" 2.2.21.1, без таблеток. 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## samsic

Здравствуйте товарищи! 
Буду премного благодарен за свежую 1С-Рарус Альфу Авто, платформу и Интеграция с телефонией (СофтФон).
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для магазина одежды и обуви 2.3.10.61 - 2.3.11.37

----------


## Falcon174

Добрый день. кто может поделиться обновлениями Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM), редакция 3

----------


## 486

День добрый, 1С:Ресторан.Фронт-офис 2.3.11.34 не появился ни у кого?

----------


## itt5082

Всем доброго время суток уважаемые ГУРУ у кого есть УАТ(демо) модуль для ERP? буду благодарен

----------


## tema_300434

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией «РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов»? Имеется версия конфигурации 2.3.10.32, больше не обновлялась.

----------


## Alexabrus

Общепит 3.0.114.23
https://turb.pw/rlps9ryh4uj5.html

----------

Avesha78 (13.07.2022), waldim (12.07.2022)

----------


## sant78

> Всем доброго время суток уважаемые ГУРУ у кого есть УАТ(демо) модуль для ERP? буду благодарен


только 2_0_10_1 такая есть. 2018 год

----------


## Holms

Доброго дня, Коллеги. Может у кого есть последний релиз Общепита3.0? Поделитесь пожалуйста. Вроде 3.0.115.19 уже вышел.
Спасибо.

----------


## YANEINDEZID

Доброго дня, Друзья, поделитесь Розница. Аптека 2.3.11.43, оч. нужно. Спасибо!!!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброго дня, Друзья, поделитесь Розница. Аптека 2.3.11.43, оч. нужно. Спасибо!!!


Добрый день!

Полный дистрибутив Розница. Аптека 2.3.11.43:
https://dropmefiles.com/OuXN3

----------

sergio_ra (28.09.2022), YANEINDEZID (20.07.2022)

----------


## Alexabrus

> Доброго дня, Коллеги. Может у кого есть последний релиз Общепита3.0? Поделитесь пожалуйста. Вроде 3.0.115.19 уже вышел.
> Спасибо.


https://turb.pw/mlrpeya38r0p.html

----------

Avesha78 (21.07.2022)

----------


## wmpoch

Добрый день, коллеги. У кого есть установочная конфигурация Управления небольшой фирмой версии 1.6.27.257 или ранее версия. Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## lesex

Поделитесь обновлением последним 1С8 CRM Рарус 3 версии

----------


## egоrmot

> Доброго времени суток!
> Имеются в наличии ключи для активации:
> Криптопро 4.0 клиентская
> Криптопро 4.0 серверная
> Криптопро 5.0 клиентская
> Криптопро 5.0 серверная
> Цена на порядок снижена, так, как сотрудничаем с поставщиками напрямую.
> - Установка самой программы с официального сайта Криптопро-ПРО
> - Доступны все обновления без ограничения
> ...


и такое бывает, 1С-ка у меня затребовала лицензию на Крипто-Про при пидписании сертификатом. Взвесив все - принято было решением обратится за помощью и скажу прямо, не прогадал. Приятным бонусом помогли в установке другого софта с которым долго мучался

----------


## mangust4

всем привет.
Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого-нибудь 1С рарус управление отелем. Посмотреть-пощупать. Может быть демо версия или что-то такое

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для магазина одежды и обуви 2.3.10.61 - 2.3.11.44

----------


## Малик05

Здравствуйте друзья! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 1с Розница 8 Аптека! Нужны обновления после 2.3.8.27

----------


## Малик05

> Здравствуйте друзья! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 1с Розница 8 Аптека! Нужны обновления после 2.3.8.27


Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть обновление, ссылкой или в почту b4287470@yandex.ru

----------


## Малик05

> Здравствуйте друзья! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 1с Розница 8 Аптека! Нужны обновления после 2.3.8.27


Поделитесь пожалуйста у кого есть обновление, ссылкой или в почту b4287470@yandex.ru

----------


## Aragosha

> всем привет.
> Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого-нибудь 1С рарус управление отелем. Посмотреть-пощупать. Может быть демо версия или что-то такое


Приветствую. У меня есть. Даже с моим лекарством, с управляемыми формами. Пишите в личку.

----------


## fidelkastro

Добрый день! Очень нужно обновление Автосервис 1.6.25.236

----------


## Alexabrus

1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия 3.0.116.27
https://turb.pw/oox5b3x1hazb.html

----------

Avesha78 (04.08.2022)

----------


## vadimsx

Всем доброго дня, поделитесь пожалуйста Ломбардом отученным, (желательно более или менее свежую) буду очень благодарен

----------


## ikalichkin

> Всем доброго дня, поделитесь пожалуйста Ломбардом отученным, (желательно более или менее свежую) буду очень благодарен


Смотрим тему *1С:Предприятие 8.x. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ сторонних разработчиков - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!*

----------

vadimsx (05.08.2022)

----------


## cepgik

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, свежими отученными конфигурациями "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование" и "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП". Есть ли решения по грузоперевозкам? Можно на почту cepgik.kmv@gmail.com. 
Спасибо!

----------


## badkompact

Здравствуйте, у вас случайно не будет свежее Лекарства на Общепит 3 (Protect.Food). При загадочных обстоятельствах престало работать, хотя после обновления некоторое время продолжало действовать версия из вашего поста...

----------


## badkompact

> *1С:УНФ 8. Управление предприятием общепита, редакция 1.6, Версия	1.6.26.229 от 01.04.2022*
> 
> Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*
> 
> Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*
> 
> Лекарство: *ОтладчикЗащиты.1.6.22-1.4.14.2.cfe*, *зеркало*
> 
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте, подскажите, не будет ли у вас случайно Лекарства для Общепита 3 свежей текущей версии? Буду вам весьма благодарен за ссылку на скачивание!

----------


## t-martynov

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста обновить 1С: Аптека с 2.3.8.27 до актуальной версии.

----------


## kazbek-271083

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением на конфигурацию Управление автотранспортом Проф, редакция 2.2 .

Заранее спасибо большое

----------


## Alexabrus

1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия 3.0.117.20
https://turb.pw/7z2gr9cgxxtw.html

----------

alexandr_ll (11.08.2022), Avesha78 (11.08.2022), ikalichkin (11.08.2022)

----------


## Aragosha

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые коллеги! Делаю лекарства для любых конфигураций Рарус, в т.ч. под управляемые формы. Недавно сделал для Отеля. Обкатку прошло.

----------


## lega

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти последнее обновление для РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.3.12.33

----------


## Igornord

> Здравствуйте! Помогите найти последнее обновление для РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.3.12.33


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GJEW/QLzrHiFtg

----------

666Rebel666 (17.08.2022), GT_Racing (23.08.2022), lega (17.08.2022), stran@nik (17.08.2022), studiodlx (15.10.2022), YANEINDEZID (23.08.2022)

----------


## Xijnuzd

Ищу РАРУС ERP Управление строительной организацией 2.5.267

----------


## Kopernik

Всем привет! Помогите пожалуйста найти обновление "РАРУС: Розница 8. Аптека", релиз 2.3.12.33

----------


## bogdan51

Ребяты,помогите,пожалуйста  . Нужна конфигурация ААА 4.1.01.15.  Работаем с 4.1.01.05 и есть проблема,часто сбивается дата при проведении. Проблема эта описана на форуме Рарус и,вроде бы,устранена в 15 релизе. Попробую объединить конфигурации,поскольку много изменено. Нужен файл cf Альфа-Авто Автосервис+Автозапчасти. Редакция 4.1.01.15. Если есть у кого,скиньте в личку dentoma@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## TNT_2009

Где можно найти? Конфигурация "РАРУС: ITIL. Управление информационными технологиями предприятия. КОРП" последний релиз?

----------


## swhost

Друзья!

Кто обновил себе конфигурацию? поделитесь пожалуйста промежуточными версиями до последней.

*1С-Рарус:Розница 8. Магазин строительных и отделочных материалов*
сейчас у меня *2.3.7.22*
а последняя *2.3.10.39*, которая не ставится из-за отсутствия промежуточных.

на сегодняшний день уже есть *2.3.12.34* версия. может у кого есть обновы до нее?

----------


## wmpoch

Добрый День или вечер всем!

Ребята помогите пожалуйста!
Может есть у кого обновление конфигурации Автосервис от Рарус версии 1.6.27.270.
Заранее благодарен Вам!
Можно в ЛС.

----------


## wmpoch

Добрый День или вечер всем!

Ребята помогите пожалуйста!
Может есть у кого обновление конфигурации Автосервис от Рарус версии 1.6.27.270.
Заранее благодарен Вам!
Можно в ЛС.

----------


## YANEINDEZID

Доброго дня, Друзья, поделитесь Розница. Аптека 2.3.12.34, оч. нужно. Спасибо!!!

----------


## alexandr921

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти последнюю конфигурацию РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин. Нужен установочник, а не обновление. Хочу подсмотреть как реализован обмен с ГИИС ДМДК

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Доброго дня, Друзья, поделитесь Розница. Аптека 2.3.12.34, оч. нужно. Спасибо!!!


Добрый день!

Обновление Аптека  версия 2.3.12.34:
https://dropmefiles.com/YvHIx

----------

ikalichkin (30.08.2022), YANEINDEZID (31.08.2022)

----------


## alexandr921

> Здравствуйте! Помогите найти последнюю конфигурацию РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин. Нужен установочник, а не обновление. Хочу подсмотреть как реализован обмен с ГИИС ДМДК


Нашёл, оказывается всё есть:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post728905
и обнова на неё
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post748498

----------


## alexandr921

> Нашёл, оказывается всё есть:
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post728905
> и обнова на неё
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post748498


А последний релиз 2.3.12.34, т.е. в принципе актуально получается. Хотя если у кого 2.3.12.34 обнова есть, было бы класно

----------


## iluch

Ребята помогите пожалуйста!
Может есть у кого конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.13.5 от 04.10.2017. 
Заранее благодарен Вам!
Можно в ЛС.

----------


## Alexabrus

1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия 3.0.118.66
https://turb.pw/kmngxighflib.html

----------


## Alexabrus

1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия 3.0.118.66
https://turb.pw/kmngxighflib.html

----------

Avesha78 (02.09.2022), ikalichkin (01.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> 1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия 3.0.118.66
> https://turb.pw/kmngxighflib.html


Так уж пару дней, как и *3.0.119.9* вышла...

----------


## sergant500

Никто не поделиться обновлениями или cf после 2.3.10.61 Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви до 2.3.13.13

----------


## stran@nik

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти последнее обновление для РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.3.13.10

----------


## iluch

Прошу откликнуться!
Ищу конфигурацию "РАРУС: CRM", релиз 2.0.13.5 от 04.10.2017.
Знаю, что древняя. Но может у кого сохранилась.

----------


## Alexabrus

1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия 3.0.119.9
https://turb.pw/n5azi7i2hpmp.html

----------

Avesha78 (12.09.2022), ikalichkin (12.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.119.9 от 31.08.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*]

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*]

Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.109-1.8.1.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## olegon85

*Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3.5.35*
*Установка* RetBTSSSh_2_3_5_35_setup1c.zip
*Обновление* RetBTSSSh_2_3_5_35_updsetup.zip

*Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3.6.28*
*Установка* RetBTSSSh_2_3_6_28_setup1c.zip]
*Обновление* RetBTSSSh_2_3_6_28_updsetup.zip

*Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3.7.22*
*Установка* RetBTSSSh_2_3_7_22_setup1c.zip
*Обновление* RetBTSSSh_2_3_7_22_updsetup.zip

*Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3.8.27*
Существует только ввиде обновления.
*Обновление* RetBTSSSh_2_3_8_27_updsetup.zip

*Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3.9.42*
*Установка* RetBTSSSh_2_3_9_42_setup1c.zip
*Обновление* RetBTSSSh_2_3_9_42_updsetup.zip

*Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3.10.61*
*Установка* RetBTSSSh_2_3_10_61_setup1c.zip
*Обновление* RetBTSSSh_2_3_10_61_updsetup.zip

*Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3.11.44*
*Установка* RetBTSSSh_2_3_11_44_setup1c.zip
*Обновление* RetBTSSSh_2_3_11_44_updsetup.zip

*Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3.12.34*
*Установка* RetBTSSSh_2_3_12_34_setup1c.zip
*Обновление* RetBTSSSh_2_3_12_34_updsetup.zip

*Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3.13.10*
*Установка* RetBTSSSh_2_3_13_10_setup1c.zip
*Обновление* RetBTSSSh_2_3_13_10_updsetup.zip
Возможности следить за работоспособностью ссылок мало, так что зеркалирование приветствуется :)

----------

ikalichkin (13.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи...


А можно, пожалуйста, последний, вчерашний релиз *2.3.13.13*?

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3, Версия 2.3.13.10 от 31.08.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------


## olegon85

*Розница. Магазин бытовой техники и средств связи, редакция 2.3.13.13*
обновление

----------

ikalichkin (15.09.2022)

----------


## serfix

Народ помогите по лекарству для 1С-Рарус: Ломбард ЕПС 4

----------


## волков

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста Магазин одежды и обуви до 2.3.13.10. Спасибо

----------


## lega

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти последнее обновление для РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.3.13.10

----------


## Avesha78

Всем большой и пламенный привет! Помогите с получением последнего обновления Общепит 3.0.120.14. Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Alexabrus

> Всем большой и пламенный привет! Помогите с получением последнего обновления Общепит 3.0.120.14. Буду очень признателен.


https://turb.pw/3f13uof3ii29.html

----------

Avesha78 (04.10.2022), ikalichkin (28.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.120.14 от 20.09.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.109-1.8.1.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Avesha78 (04.10.2022)

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.10.61 - 2.3.13.13

----------


## sergio_ra

Доброго дня, Друзья, поделитесь Розница. Аптека 2.3.11.43. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Leto2023

Здравствуйте!" помогите найти пожалуйста обновление для 1с управление мфо и кпк. либо последнею вылеченную версию

----------


## ito1234

Здравствуйте, а Вы можете отправить мне файл с Конфигурацией "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.28.1 от 07.02.2014 на почту budarin@govorite.ru

----------


## ito1234

Помогите ищу Конфигурацию "РАРУС:: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.25.1 или (1.1.26.2, 1.1.27.1, 1.1.27.2, 1.1.28.1, 1.1.29.1, 1.1.30.1).

----------


## ito1234

Помогите ищу Конфигурацию "РАРУС:: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 1.1.25.1 или (1.1.26.2, 1.1.27.1, 1.1.27.2, 1.1.28.1, 1.1.29.1, 1.1.30.1).

email: budarin@govorite.ru

----------


## Alexabrus

Общепит 3.0.121.25
https://turb.pw/5pt8gjiy3gri.html

----------

Avesha78 (06.10.2022)

----------


## ShEmVi

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией "Рарус: Салон оптики"

----------


## S@NiT@r

Добрый день помогите скачать Аптека 2.3.12.34  конфигурацию если нет может Аптека 2.3.11.43. Очень нужно с турбо бит не могу скачать.

----------


## Smile123

Ищется руководство пользователя по 1С ITIL ПРОФ, можно ЛС.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Розница 8. Аптека, редакция 2.3, Версия	2.3.12.34 от 22.08.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

t-martynov (31.10.2022), YANEINDEZID (17.10.2022), Малик05 (13.10.2022)

----------


## Uriah38

Добрый вечер! Нужен архив обновлений общепита с 3.0.92 по 3.0.121

----------


## Leto2023

Добрый вечер! кто может поделится обновлением или конфигурацией для 1С:Управление микрофинансовой организацией и кредитным потребительским кооперативом ПРОФ 3.0.118.14

----------


## dublecator

Пожалуйста поделитесь лекарством для УТ+CRM

----------


## sochinezz

> *Розница 8. Аптека, редакция 2.3, Версия	2.3.12.34 от 22.08.2022*



А есть 2.3.13.10 и 2.3.13.18 где-то?

----------


## Малик05

добрый день!
у меня вопрос от чайника, сейчас у меня стоит 1С: Аптека с 2.3.8.27
могу я обновить без промежуточных сразу Версия 2.3.12.34 от 22.08.2022 через фаил конфигурации или через фаил обновления

----------


## ikalichkin

> добрый день!
> у меня вопрос от чайника, сейчас у меня стоит 1С: Аптека с 2.3.8.27
> могу я обновить без промежуточных сразу Версия 2.3.12.34 от 22.08.2022 через фаил конфигурации или через фаил обновления


ТОЛЬКО через через файл конфигурации **.cf*, и, дай Бог, чтобы за период обновления, одни и те же реквизиты в конфигурации не менялись дважды и более... 

P.S. Но в последнем случае - всё будет нормально!

----------

Малик05 (13.10.2022)

----------


## businessit

Всем. Нет ли у кого Управление сервисным центром. Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Малик05

> ТОЛЬКО через через файл конфигурации **.cf*, и, дай Бог, чтобы за период обновления, одни и те же реквизиты в конфигурации не менялись дважды и более... 
> 
> P.S. Но в последнем случае - всё будет нормально!


обновил конфигурацию с помощью *.cf но при запуске конфигурации выдает ошибку "Ошибка формата потока"

----------


## Малик05

Добрый вечер!
поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 
Розница 8. Аптека релизы:
2.3.9.42
2.3.11.37
2.3.13.23
очень нужны, заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## ikalichkin

> обновил конфигурацию с помощью *.cf но при запуске конфигурации выдает ошибку "Ошибка формата потока"


Обычно хватает очистки КЭШа. Загуглите, найдёте кучу причин и решений...

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый вечер!
> поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями 
> Розница 8. Аптека релизы :
> 2.3.9.42
> 2.3.11.37
> 2.3.13.23
> очень нужны, заранее спасибо!!!



Добрый вечер!
Розница 8. Аптека релизы *2.3.9.42* и *2.3.11.37*
Обновление:
https://dropmefiles.com/3M8sw

Розница 8. Аптека  *2.3.13.23*
*Установочный дистрибутив*:
https://dropmefiles.com/1Tbbk

----------

YANEINDEZID (17.10.2022), Малик05 (13.10.2022)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> "Ошибка формата потока"


Если очистка КЭШа не поможет, как написал коллега немного ранее, то тогда ТиИ с включенными первыми тремя галочками. Эта операция должна помочь на 99%. И не забыть сделать архивную копию до ТиИ.

https://radikal.host/i/znukW

----------

Малик05 (13.10.2022)

----------


## Малик05

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!! ТЫ МЕНЯ ВЫРУЧИЛ

----------


## Leon1234567

Добрый день! Уважаемые форумчане, прошу откликнуться у кого есть цепочка обновлений УТиВСК (Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами) начиная с релиза 2.0.16.22 до актуальной на сегодня версии или хотя бы до 3.0.22.

----------


## studiodlx

Друзья, буду очень благодарен, если поделитесь Ювелирным магазином 2.3.13.23.
Можно в личку.

----------


## Leto2023

Добрый вечер!  есть конфигурация Конфигурация "Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6"
Версия 1.6.26  если вам подходит пишите почту скину

----------


## mehfk

Просьба ко всем, у кого еще осталась такая древность, выложить промежуточные релизы UT+CRM  между 2.0.5.4 и 2.0.16.9.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## bmv725

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста 1с Розница: Магазин одежды и обуви 
цепочка обнов с 2.3.10.61 до 2.3.13.23. Спасибо

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет! Нужно обновление Общепит 3.0.121.31. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Alexabrus

> Всем привет! Нужно обновление Общепит 3.0.121.31. Заранее спасибо!


https://turb.pw/qm9mwicy5ktn.html

----------

Avesha78 (23.10.2022), bmv725 (23.10.2022)

----------


## MiEast

> Добрый вечер!  есть конфигурация Конфигурация "Управление сервисным центром, редакция 1.6"
> Версия 1.6.26  если вам подходит пишите почту скину


rsxrrp@gmail.com
Спасибо заранее

----------


## MiEast

rsxrrp@gmail.com
Спасибо заранее

----------


## Smile123

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого-нубудь свежий или относительно свежий релиз ИТИЛ Корп?

----------


## Smile123

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого-нубудь свежий или относительно свежий релиз ИТИЛ Корп?

----------


## slrus-sima

> Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, файлом конфигурации "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6" (6.0.36.06).


не появилась случаем ?

----------


## sochinezz

> Добрый вечер!
> 
> Розница 8. Аптека  *2.3.13.23*
> *Установочный дистрибутив*:


"Файлы были удалены" (((

----------


## sochinezz

> Добрый вечер!
> 
> Розница 8. Аптека  *2.3.13.23*
> *Установочный дистрибутив*:


"Файлы были удалены" (((

----------


## t-martynov

> Добрый вечер!
> Розница 8. Аптека релизы *2.3.9.42* и *2.3.11.37*
> Обновление:
> https://dropmefiles.com/3M8sw
> 
> Розница 8. Аптека  *2.3.13.23*
> *Установочный дистрибутив*:
> https://dropmefiles.com/1Tbbk


Обновите пожалуйста ссылки. (а если есть возможность скиньте на почту t-martynov@mail.ru) буду очень признателен

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.10.61 - 2.3.13.13

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://turb.pw/qm9mwicy5ktn.html


А последним обновлением Общепита *3.0.122.97* можно поделиться?

----------


## Evangelina

Добрый день! Очень нужна свежая установка 1С:Управление нашей строительной фирмой + ломалка или лечилка)

----------


## Avesha78

> А последним обновлением Общепита *3.0.122.97* можно поделиться?


Поддерживаю. Тоже надо.

----------


## Alexabrus

> А последним обновлением Общепита *3.0.122.97* можно поделиться?


https://turb.pw/7ehg64pko9ib.html

----------

Avesha78 (03.11.2022), bmv725 (04.11.2022), ikalichkin (03.11.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.122.97 от 29.10.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.109-1.8.1.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Avesha78 (05.11.2022), bmv725 (04.11.2022)

----------


## roman_safetrad

*Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста цепочкой обновлений 1с-рарус ТКПТ ред. 8. до версии 08.1.40.02 * 
Текущий релиз 08.1.36.01.
Буду благодарен!
Почта: ermashov@safetrade-rostov.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## mahamad354

Есть отученная версия управление учебным центром?

----------


## Maximka3586

Всем привет! Конфигурацию такси и прокат авто свежую выложите плз)

----------


## polishchuk.i.m

Здравствуйте, коллег. Интересует альфа-авто 6 отученная, очень надо, скиньте на емаил ссылку!!! Будьте любезны. Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## polishchuk.i.m

Здравствуйте, коллег. Интересует альфа-авто 6 отученная, очень надо, скиньте на емаил ссылку!!! Будьте любезны. Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## bmv725

_Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.10.61 - 2.3.13.30_

----------


## sdemon72

Здравствуйте!
Ищу ITIL проф последней версии с целью пощупать, поделитесь плиз

----------


## lega

Друзья, буду очень благодарен, если поделитесь Ювелирным магазином 2.3.13.23

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет! Буду признателен за обновление Общепит 3.0.123.26.

----------


## ShEmVi

Добрый день! У кого есть "Салон оптики" последней версии, поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## notsystem

Может кто поделиться Ювелирным магазином 2.3.13.хх ?
notsystem@yandex.ru

----------


## Alexabrus

> Всем привет! Буду признателен за обновление Общепит 3.0.123.26.


https://turb.pw/0dyz31kqffor.html

----------

alex_phantom (26.11.2022), Avesha78 (26.11.2022), ikalichkin (26.11.2022)

----------


## Loony63

Комрады, помогите плз с Конфигурацией "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП"
Почта loony163163@mail.ru

----------


## megasto01121979

Уважаемые форумчане, нужна Ваша помощь.
Ищу релиз

Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM 3.0"
*релиз 3.1.23.1 и выше*

*Был бы очень признателен за помощь*
не могу настроить связку с ПодсистемаТелефонии40_CRM3 от МИКО

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.123.26 от 15.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.109-1.8.1.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Stepan71 (20.12.2022)

----------


## Evgeny91

Добрый день. Есть у кого один из свежих релизов erp+crm или отдельно модуль crm?
Можно на почту e.kononov@qwerty-soft.ru

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Evgeny91

CRM, редакция 3.0, версия 3.1.24.5

Полный https://disk.yandex.ru/d/b0Jp1STFPsPJfw
Обновление https://disk.yandex.ru/d/2_FUUuhPu6Y4oA

----------

ikalichkin (30.11.2022), Zelka22 (01.12.2022)

----------


## sistem81

Добрый вечер . Салон красоты есть ли у кого? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

* "БИТ:Красота", редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.23.4 от 28.02.2020*


Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

РУКОВОДСТВО: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.BIT.1.1.4.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

sistem81 (03.12.2022)

----------


## Alexabrus

1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия 3.0.125.15
https://turb.pw/rdq2dxfvoogw.html

----------

Avesha78 (03.12.2022), ikalichkin (03.12.2022)

----------


## hitzmey

Доброго дня. Может кто поделиться Ювелирным магазином 2.3.13.хх ?
hitzmey@mail.ru

----------


## hitzmey

Доброго дня. Может кто поделиться Ювелирным магазином 2.3.13.хх ?
hitzmey@mail.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.125.15 от 29.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.109-1.8.1.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

snn007 (18.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.24.14 от 14.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.CRM.3.1.24-1.9.29.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.22.28 от 25.04.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.CRM.3.1.24-1.9.29.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Конфигурация "1С:CRM", редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.24.5 от 20.07.2022*

Установка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.CRM.3.1.24-1.9.29.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Evgeny91 (06.12.2022), LordVoron (Вчера), Zloisasha (06.12.2022)

----------


## blaik

Привет всем, есть у кого конфигурация - 1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики, 2022 г. издания?. Зараниее благодарен

----------


## Evgeny91

> Привет всем, есть у кого конфигурация - 1С:Розница 8. Салон оптики, 2022 г. издания?. Зараниее благодарен


Полная установка 2.3.13.30 https://dropmefiles.com/6xsQO

----------

ikalichkin (08.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.24.15 от 06.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.CRM.3.1.24-1.9.29.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Evgeny91 (09.12.2022)

----------


## filh

Может у кого есть Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП 1.1.22.1 и готовы поделиться? Спасибо

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.24.16 от 12.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.CRM.3.1.24-1.9.29.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## prost77

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.10.61 - 2.3.13.33

----------


## Serg1987

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением на конфигурацию Управление автотранспортом Проф, редакция 2.2 .

Заранее спасибо большое

----------


## Serg1987

Добрый день!

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением на конфигурацию Управление автотранспортом Проф, редакция 2.2 .

Заранее спасибо большое

----------


## волков

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлениями Розница Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.13. Почта volkovtv@bk.ru

----------


## mprog88

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь более свежей версией конфигурации Фастфуд. Фронт-офис
У меня 2.3.10.61  с багами( или может у кого есть патчи к ней
Моя почта marin-volkova@yandex.ru

----------


## mprog88

Доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь более свежей версией конфигурации Фастфуд. Фронт-офис
У меня 2.3.10.61  с багами( или может у кого есть патчи к ней
Моя почта marin-volkova@yandex.ru

----------


## studiodlx

Ювелирный магазин 2.3.13.26

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (24.12.2022)

----------


## Avesha78

Всем привет! Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.126.18? Поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Stepan71

Добрый день! Ищу 1с:предприятие 8. фастфуд. фронт-офис Рарус, релизы 2022 год, помогите найти. Заранее спасибо.
mail: drayver711@yandex.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.24.17 от 16.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.CRM.3.1.24-1.9.29.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

Rultsev (27.12.2022)

----------


## nneedd

> Ювелирный магазин 2.3.13.26


Можно перезалить пожалуйста. Ссылка уже умерла. 
Спасибо

----------


## Avesha78

> Всем привет! Есть у кого Общепит 3.0.126.18? Поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее спасибо!


Так ни у кого и не появилась?

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> Здравствуйте!
> Ищу ITIL проф последней версии с целью пощупать, поделитесь плиз


Не нашли?

----------


## ikalichkin

*Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1, версия 5.1.39.07 от 25.11.2022*

Установка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл шаблона: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*


*Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти КОРП, редакция 6.1, версия 6.1.02.11 от 06.12.2022*

Установка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

СКС39 (04.01.2023)

----------


## Andrey Kuptsov

Здравствуйте!
Если есть возможность, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением за 23.12.2022 
Розница. Ювелирный магазин 2.3.14.15

----------


## Mobistek

> Так ни у кого и не появилась?


Присоединяюсь. lettersb(AT)gmail(DOT)com - если не трудно

----------


## bargain58

> Комрады, помогите плз с Конфигурацией "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика, экспедирование и управление автотранспортом КОРП"
> Почта loony163163@mail.ru


Здравствуйте! Удалось найти файлы конфигурации?

----------


## dnd_spb

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/14Zh/GwsbnbFnR
Общепит  3.0.126.18

----------

Avesha78 (28.12.2022), ikalichkin (28.12.2022), ilya469 (28.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1, версия 5.1.40.04 от 27.12.2022*

Установка: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Файл шаблона: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*,  *зеркало*


*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.126.18 от 12.12.2022*

Установка: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Файл шаблона: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.109-1.8.1.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## Andrey Kuptsov

> Ювелирный магазин 2.3.13.26


Здравствуйте!
Если есть возможность, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением за 23.12.2022
Розница. Ювелирный магазин 2.3.14.15

----------


## Artemovsky12

Доброе время суток. 
Есть ли у кого РАРУС: Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ 2.2.23.1 обновление. 
Без таблеток и отучения. 
Поделитесь пожалуйста. 
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## bmv725

Доброго дня.
Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением для Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви 2.3.10.61 - 2.3.14.15

в ветке попрошайки молчёк.....

----------


## Mister_X

Обновление  - Розница. Ювелирный магазин 2.3.14.15- https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Yfgp/X6g46yzzF

----------

666Rebel666 (29.12.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (30.12.2022), bmv725 (01.01.2023), hitzmey (31.12.2022), ikalichkin (30.12.2022), lega (05.01.2023), stran@nik (09.01.2023), studiodlx (29.12.2022), YANEINDEZID (09.01.2023)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви, редакция 2.3"*

Установка: *RetCSSh_2_3_10_61_setup1c*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *RetCSSh_2_3_10_61_updsetup*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *RetCSSh_2_3_11_44_updsetup*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *RetCSSh_2_3_12_34_updsetup*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *RetCSSh_2_3_13_30_updsetup*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *RetCSSh_2_3_14_15_updsetup*, *зеркало*

----------

bmv725 (02.01.2023), prost77 (09.01.2023), волков (10.01.2023)

----------


## СКС39

Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти КОРП, редакция 6.1  Здравствуйте. Подскажите как или где найти лекарство для 6 альфы ?

----------


## boroda54

Фаствуд фронт офис есть у кого? или ломалка для нее, у меня 2.3, скачанная тут, но при запуске самого фастфуд пишет ошибка обнаружения ключа.

----------


## Alexabrus

Общепит 3.0.127.49
https://turb.pw/3mj694ehfjkt.html

----------


## lega

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти последнее обновление для РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.3.14.15

----------


## charsky

> Можно перезалить пожалуйста. Ссылка уже умерла. 
> Спасибо


Действительно. Ссылка мертвая. А версия Ювелирный магазин 2.3.13 нужна, так как 14-е обновление установить не получается. Есть ли у кого-нибудь из добрых людей? Заранее благодарен!

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0, Версия	3.0.127.49 от 02.01.2023*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.Food.3.0.109-1.8.1.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

shura2000 (07.01.2023)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Действительно. Ссылка мертвая. А версия Ювелирный магазин 2.3.13 нужна, так как 14-е обновление установить не получается. Есть ли у кого-нибудь из добрых людей? Заранее благодарен!


Есть  CF-файл: *RetJewSh_2.3.13.26.cf*, *зеркало*

----------

charsky (08.01.2023), lega (08.01.2023), nneedd (07.01.2023), stran@nik (09.01.2023)

----------


## studiodlx

> Здравствуйте! Помогите найти последнее обновление для РАРУС: Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин", релиз 2.3.14.15


Вы тему читаете, или наобум спрашиваете?

----------

lega (12.01.2023)

----------


## lega

> Действительно. Ссылка мертвая. А версия Ювелирный магазин 2.3.13 нужна, так как 14-е обновление установить не получается. Есть ли у кого-нибудь из добрых людей? Заранее благодарен!


Тоже не смог установить последний релиз, нужен промежуточный релиз Рарус Ювелирный магазин 2.3.13

----------


## charsky

> Есть  CF-файл: *RetJewSh_2.3.13.26.cf*, *зеркало*


Спасибо Вам огромное! На послепраздничной неделе приступлю к обновлению своего клиента.

----------


## charsky

> Есть  CF-файл: *RetJewSh_2.3.13.26.cf*, *зеркало*


Спасибо Вам огромное! На послепраздничной неделе приступлю к обновлению своего клиента.

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С:Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.24.18 от 29.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.CRM.3.1.24-1.9.29.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "Розница 8. Магазин автозапчастей, редакция 2.3, Версия 2.3.14.15 от 27.12.2022*

Установка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------


## merlingmv

Здравствуйте,
Найдётся "1С:УНФ 8. Управление предприятием общепита, редакция 3.0", что-нибудь из последних версий?

----------


## merlingmv

Здравствуйте,
Найдётся "1С:УНФ 8. Управление предприятием общепита, редакция 3.0", что-нибудь из последних версий?

----------


## polaric

всем доброго времени суток!
Может ли кто выложить 1С:Общепит, редакция 3.0	(3.0.128.15	.) ?
Спасибо.

----------


## Artemovsky12

Конфигурация "Управление Автотранспортом ПРОФ" 2.2.23.1 без таблетки. 

Файл конфигурации Скачать тут

----------

